# Expecting #1 positive thinking buddies, sticking together!



## klink

Hello Ladies!
This thread is for all of you who were previously in the TTC #1 positive thinking buddies, sticking together thread and got their :bfp:
(of course others are welcome as well! :) )

:friends::yellow:​
Due Date List

:pink:Breeelizabeth - Charlotte Alexis January 6th
:pink:swampmaiden - March 18th
:pink:Karen916 - March 25th
:blue:Klink - Jace March 26th
:yellow:Fellowes79 - March 29th
:pink:lacanadienne - April 12nd
:blue:Maggz - April 16th
:pink:sweetbliss89 - April 17th
:blue:Dini - Blaze April 18th
:pink:MiaGirl - April 19th
:yellow:welshgem - May 2nd
:yellow:Gator23 - May 4th
:yellow:Samanthatc - May 4th
:yellow:Mintastic - Rosemary/ ? May 8th
:yellow:treeroot - June 7th
:yellow:starluck - June 28th

:angel:HopingCarter
:angel:hanrh
:angel:jumpingo
:angel: SanJan


----------



## carlyjade86

I wasn't in a TTC group this time around as I wasn't TTC... More NTNP, but I am looking for positive buddies! I'm also on #3 not #1 but I'd love to join if u'll have me!

Congrats on your BFP! Xx


----------



## klink

:happydance:Sure, we welcome everyone!


----------



## klink

And thank you :) This is my first pregnancy so I am super nervous until I hit this 12 weeks mark :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh good! Thank you. The paranoia (though I totally understand it) is driving me nuts, but I need to be able to talk about this pregnancy to someone so need B&B, and I made such lovely friends last time who I'm still in touch with now. 

How're you feeling? X


----------



## klink

I'm doing good so far, but I read so much on here about miscarriages and chemical pregnancies and all that stuff that I am constantly worrying now. Just checked my cervix (with washed hand of course) and it's low instead of high and everything feels kind of swollen down there, which it always did before AF was coming so I am so nervous right now :( I took 3 tests, one FRER and two clear blue digitals (one the day before yesterday and one yesterday) and all came back positive. I also had increased CM at first and now it decreased so now I worry about that :( Will get another set of tests today and will take one every day and see how the lines improve. How are you feeling? :)


----------



## carlyjade86

That is definitely a negative on this page to an extent... I was only 17 with my first and totally oblivious to the common risks. Then 2nd time round I was a nervous wreck. This time around I'm just taking it in my stride... Easier said than done I guess but I just figure worrying this time isn't going to achieve or prevent anything so going to stay positive and relaxed and enjoy it. 

Stop checking your cervix! Lol. They lie all the time and can depend how full your bowels are and lots of other factors so ignore that. Cm the same. Last week I felt wet all the time, this week not so much. It will vary. Just concentrate on the BFPs on those tests - bodies are tricky and the slightest change can send us into a frenzy so just ignore that. 

I've never had any strings symptoms of pregnancy either / no sickness etc, but I've had 2 easy and perfectly healthy pregnancies so it doesn't mean anything.
I didn't do line tests last time, just the digi's so didn't even think about faint lines but mine were only really dark as of yesterday x


I'm feeling good. Happy and excited now I am over the shock! Knew it was possible we would get pregnant as I had my implant out, but didn't expect it to happen so fast. This would've been my 4th period but it never came. Just board of being in secrecy limbo already! Going to be wishing these summer holidays away so I can have my scan! Lol


----------



## klink

Yea I did some research on the internet and some people said they didn't have any cm at all and some had a lot. I think my best sign is, that I am soo soo tired. It sucks cause I don't even know when my period was supposed to come, but since I am 4 weeks today, I guess today is the average it was supposed to come? Just scared that I am taking another test today and that is says not pregnant :/ Even though I would be surprised cause then I must have experienced bleeding, right?


----------



## carlyjade86

It will be fine... Just take it from the first day of your last period and don't worry about O. It's the date your doctor would use anyways. 
I didn't find out I was pregnant with DS until I was 8 weeks. I had no clue until everytime I took a sip of my Malibu I was throwing it up and my friend dragged me to do a pregnancy test the next day. No symptoms at all apart from my body rejecting alcohol. 

You'll definitely have some bleeding if your witch was going to come. You may (but unlikely) get some spotting today but unless it's bright red there's nothing to worry about. Just enjoy the fact you're pregnant! Keep a PMA and please try not to worry... Yes there is lots of bad news on this forum but there's MORE happy endings than sad xx


----------



## klink

Thank you, you make me feel better :) I'll take another test today and get one for tomorrow as well. Do you think since it showed up on both digital and FRER already I can go ahead and take a normal one that does not detect early? I feel like my boobs are more sore today so I take this as a good sign! :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea if it's there it'll get it. I just used internet cheapies and asda own before using a CB digi. They were faint but there. The darkness of the line is irrelevant - a line is a positive and that's all that matters ! The only reason I'm still testing is this is my last baby and I ordered 50 ICs so need to use them up lol 

I hope I am helping Hun. I really hate seeing people worried as I know how much it consumed me when pregnant last time. It's much more enjoyable this time - tho maybe a bit boring with nothing to panic over! Lol.

Ah there u go! Sore boobs are good. I haven't even got that. They're just heavier. But I supposed breastfeeding took all growing pains away as they were massive then! Lol x


----------



## klink

Oh and I don't have a nerve for anything right now! Earlier I felt like I would start crying cause my mom didn't take it seriously that I'm scared and want to take another test. And now my younger siblings (10 and 7) are stressing me out so bad! Ugh. I will keep you updated!


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea keep me posted... All will be fine... Mums can be a pain. Mine got upset because it meant I was going "further away from her" - what?!?!

Take it easy. Xx


----------



## Karen916

Thanks for directing me to this thread, klink!

Hi, carlyjade86! Nice to meet you! :flower:

I'm sorry you are feeling worried, klink! Although I definitely do understand. I was pregnant before, but it sadly ended in a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage - the spotting actually started the day I found out I was pregnant, and the loss was in full swing by 3 days later. So, I have been worried this time around, but I know that staying calm and positive is the best thing I can do! And, this time around, I do feel much different and more more confident, believe it or not!

I find that thinking ahead in a very positive way is helpful in keeping me relaxed and helping me feel like it is real! I've been looking at baby clothes and baby furniture online, thinking about a baby shower, imagining how I'd set up the nursery, making lists of names, etc.

I also watch/listen to relaxation videos, take time to rest/read/watch tv, and listen to happy music. Going for nice walks can be calming, too.

I think it's definitely natural and normal to feel nervous, especially with all the added hormones going through your body. Just try to take care of yourself the best you can! :hugs:


----------



## klink

Thank you guys so much for comforting me :hugs: 
I will go to the public pool with my family this afternoon and buy another HPT after that. I can't help but need to test again to be sure it's there cause the littlest cramp has me run to the bathroom to check for blood. I can't help but feel that something is not right. Maybe I think it's too good to be true, who knows. 
I am glad that you feel better this time around Karen! I'm sure you're bean will stick :)


----------



## Karen916

Thanks, klink! :)

I am going to my family doctor this morning, to get my referral for my prenatal bloodwork. Hopefully I will get that done tomorrow. I hate needles, but at least it's for a happy reason. :) Then on Wednesday, I will meet my OB! I'm excited, but also a little nervous. I have to confess I've never been to an OB/GYN before as I was not sexually active until marriage, so I don't know what to expect! 

klink, I might advise to wait for tomorrow morning to test so you can use first morning urine. When you're in the very early stages, that can make a big difference.

If you're still feeling really uncertain, maybe try going to the ER and say you're pregnant but are feeling awful; they might do a blood test and hopefully the results will put you at ease. :)


----------



## Karen916

Also klink, looking at your ticker, we must have a very similar wedding date! 

Ours was June 8, 2013. What's yours?


----------



## HopingCarter

Oooo Awesome, Thanks so much Klink!! Awesome thread title, you picked that fast!! :happydance: I'm so excited we have a home now. I really needed this place. I didn't want to offend anyone any further, but I can definitely understand where they were coming from. I mean, I'm the oldest out of all of my siblings (some of them are baking #2 right now), and I'm barely on #1 lol! 

HIIIII carlyjade86! Hope your #3 bun is smoooooth sailing lol

Hi Karen916! How are things going for you? I see you've been on the positive train, I love it! I haven't gotten around to looking at the furniture yet, that sounds like a fun idea. That'll definitely get me in a more confident mode. I'm trying so hard to just be positive and not have those other thoughts, but sometimes it can be difficult
I'm glad I have you ladies on this journey with me. I can't wait until the 4th month so that we can all know what we're having :haha
Secretly, what do you ladies want to have? Honestly, I want a :blue:, but I wouldn't be angry or anything if it was a :pink:


----------



## HopingCarter

klink said:


> Thank you guys so much for comforting me :hugs:
> I will go to the public pool with my family this afternoon and buy another HPT after that. I can't help but need to test again to be sure it's there cause the littlest cramp has me run to the bathroom to check for blood. I can't help but feel that something is not right. Maybe I think it's too good to be true, who knows.
> I am glad that you feel better this time around Karen! I'm sure you're bean will stick :)

I've been the same way too as far as the cramps. I've had issue w/ Ovarian cysts during my AF, so any cramps to me feels like AF is coming, and I'm ALWAYS running to the restroom to check, but lately it's been the CM only. 
I'm behind you 100% on double, triple, quadruple checking though lol because I would want to be sure too. If it wasn't for the BW, I think I would have test like 8 more times too. I'm pretty sure you're preggers though, but just in case :dust:


----------



## klink

I want a boy but wouldn't mind a girl either :)
And I took another HPT today, one that's not an early tell one and one that is.

Here's the one that tells you the day of your missed period:

https://i62.tinypic.com/2m6s5k0.jpg

the other one was a clear blue digital which said pregnant. gonna wait a few more days and take another one to see if that line will get any darker. Oh and my CM seems to have vanished :( Bad sign? :/


----------



## klink

Karen916 said:


> Also klink, looking at your ticker, we must have a very similar wedding date!
> 
> Ours was June 8, 2013. What's yours?

Yes we do! We got married June 11, 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## Karen916

Glad to see you over here, HopingCarter!

Yup, I think positivity is the only way to go for me! I was a ball of nerves the whole ttc process previous to this time, and so focused on the worries, that it definitely did not help me. But this time around, I'm determined to be an optimist! :thumbup:

Great looking test results, klink!

I wouldn't worry about the cm too much. I find it comes and goes. Actually, I've been finding that a lot of my symptoms come and go. For example, my boobs aren't sore all the time, just periodically throughout the day. Same with the light cramps, headache, etc. The only one that seems to be constant is my monster appetite, lol! I feel like I'm going to gain 100 pounds, haha! I mean, obviously I won't let that happen, but I just feel like I want to eat everything right now! I have been craving cheeseburgers badly lately, and I don't even really like beef!

Is anyone else having any cravings?


----------



## klink

I haven't had any cravings yet but I do eat a lot! I ate a lot those past days. I feel so lazy, I am either starving or tired. Or both lol The only thing I want to eat all the time is salads though. and sweet pickles :)


----------



## Karen916

That's good that you are wanting to eat healthy foods! Much better than craving unhealthy cheeseburgers, and hot dogs, which pregnant women aren't supposed to eat. :/

HopingCarter, to answer your question, I would really love a girl for my first (ideally I would love to have 2 girls and a boy) but of course I would love boy as well. I just want a healthy, happy baby. :thumbup:


----------



## klink

I thought when the hot dog is heated properly we are allowed to eat? My mom gives me an eye roll everytime we go grocery shopping and I am like "can't eat this, not gonna eat that". I love her but I'm glad when DH is back from training and we can go home and buy our own stuff.


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls! 
And hello Karen and hopingcarter! :hi:

Well I had my first pregnancy meltdown last night... Shouting, swearing, slamming and throwing things... Pregnancy seems to turn me manic! Or it did last time so I'm thinking "Girl", also (tmi) but I seem to have gotten thrush out of nowhere so I'm feeling really sorry for myself. :( 

I have to be honest re:eating - I've ate everything previously. Nuts - not bags of them but if I wanted peanut m&ms I had them. Runny eggs - I've never been Ill off an egg in 27yrs ! And I've been to many BBQs! I'm a terrible influence tho so ignore me! Lol. I just think there is so much scaremongering in pregnancy and the dos and donts change so often, a little bit of what you fancy won't hurt (but that's my view and I in no way want to influence you!) xx

So sticking to positives... Anyone got their names picked out? Lol x


----------



## klink

DH and I got our names picked out way before I was pregnant :) That makes it even more exciting to see what it's gonna be haha :)
Today I feel more calm than the past days. I am just staying positive that everything is gonna be fine. I think my sore boobs also picked up again and (sorri tmi) my CM came back too! Even though I know it's normal to have period like cramps I get scared every now and then but they are not that much anymore anyways.


----------



## carlyjade86

I think our senses become more sensitive when pregnant. I get twinges that I probably wouldn't even notice if I wasn't pregnant. It's normal. Glad you're feeling calmer tho - woohoo!!

So what be these names then? Share! X


----------



## klink

For a boy it's gonna be Dean Nathan and for a girl it's gonna be Lilith :) We don't have a middle name for Lilith yet cause DH didn't like any haha And you??


----------



## carlyjade86

They're so cute. I especially love Lilith! 

I'm liking Dana Poppy for a girl and Spencer Thomas for a boy. OH isn't agreeing on Dana yet, but he didn't on Elsie either and now he loves it so I'll wear him down. ;) 

Everyone will expect another EL name too so I wanna avoid that. 

I'm tired now... Baby slept in til half 9 (which was awesome! Latest morning in months!! So I have no reason to feel so drained. No early to bed tonight tho as got orders to complete :( 

How u feeling? Any more symptoms?


----------



## klink

I'm actually feeling great. Still don't have any more symptoms but I read in my 'what to expect when you're expecting' book, that a lot of people don't get any symptoms until 6 weeks. took another test today and the line is much much darker than what it was yesterday! :) how about you?


----------



## klink

https://i62.tinypic.com/2ns144g.jpg

Left the one from today and on the right yesterday :thumbup:

makes me confident, that even if I don't have many symptoms yet, the hcG is going up :) Also read that only 10 - 20% of the known pregnancies end in a miscarriage so that makes me more confident too :) Skyped DH today and we are both so in love with this baby already :cloud9:


----------



## carlyjade86

Definitely a darkening there Hun! Woohoo!

I'm good. No symptoms still apart from bad skin and being a bit neurotic... Poor OH can't do right for doing wrong! Lol. 

Told u it's a tiny percentage in comparison. Of course it's always a possibility but it's not a fun way to spend your days worrying about something that probably won't happen! 

I'm currently listening to my toddler kicking hell out of her cot thinking "why am I doing this again??" Lol xx


----------



## klink

I definitely have a short fuse today even more than yesterday and I'm also more tired than yesterday. Went to bed at 10, got up at 8 and laid back down for a 1 1/2 hour nap at 11 and I am still tired. Now off to the pool we go and grilling in the evening. How am I supposed to do this lol I'm too tired. For once I am glad that I am currently not working. (due to stupid agreement of Italy and USA not because of being too lazy)


----------



## Karen916

Those are great darkening lines, klink! I hope that was comforting for you! :thumbup:

My symptoms are starting to intensify again! It seems to come in waves... the sore boobs really picked up the day I found out I was pregnant (Wednesday), and starting last night and today they're getting even more sore! I'm also waking up pretty nauseous, but no vomiting yet. I don't mind, though, because from what I hear morning sickness is a sign that things are proceeding normally, so I'll take it! I heard morning sickness doesn't usually start till 6 weeks or so, and I'm only about 4 and a half! I hope that means my little sparkle is extra-strong. :)

For names, we have a list of about 8-10 names each from which we will choose, but my two favourites are Rachel and Lily (another thing we have in common, klink!) and Christian or Zackary for boys. The middle name for a girl will definitely be Dorothy; that was the name of my amazing great-great-aunt, one of my favourite people in the world. When I said goodbye to her the day she died, I made her a promise that I would name a child after her one day. I can't wait to fulfill that promise!

As for the foods, I think I am just being extra cautious because of what happened to me last time. But obviously there are other people who have things like hot dogs and lunchmeat and their babies turn out just fine, and yes, cooking to high heats is supposed to help. I'm just a worrywart by nature.

We told my hubby's mom yesterday!!! She burst into joyful tears; it was such a moment. We had only intended on telling her because it was her birthday, but she was so full of joy she wanted to tell the rest of her family so at the birthday party we told my hub's aunt, uncle, and cousin. Everyone is really excited! There is one other baby in the family, and he'll be just a little over one when ours is born. 

Then today, we will tell my parents! They've been on vacation all week, but I wanted to wait and tell them in person. I can't wait!

I had my prenatal bloodwork yesterday, so I should find out my beta hcg in a few days. I can't wait and hope it's a big, strong number!

Sorry for the long post! I wasn't around much yesterday and I feel there was a lot I needed to catch up on, lol!

Happy Sunday! :flower:


----------



## Kyliem87

Hi ladies!

This isn't #1 this is #2 but after 2 MMC's I'm definitely in need of lots of support from women in the 1st tri and lots of positive thinking so I'd like to join please 

:happydance: Congrats all!!


----------



## Karen916

Hi Kylie! Welcome to our group!

I'm so sorry to hear about your past losses. :hugs:

How is everything going for you so far with this pregnancy? I hope everything will be healthy and happy!


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you Karen :flower:

I'm doing good at the moment :) I'm going to see my Dr tomorrow to see if they will do some bloods to help put my mind at ease and will pay for an early scan around 7 weeks and keep my fingers and toes crossed! I do feel much more positive this time and I had an MMC followed by my daughter who is now 2 so hopefully we follow the same pattern this time of MMC followed by our 2nd beautiful baby <3

:flow:


----------



## klink

Welcome Kylie, we keep fingers x for you!

And Karen, that's awesome that your symptoms picked up! Mine don't relly get more, even though I have a bit more cramping today, no blood though which is good. I'm still nervous but not as much as I was before. I'm just trying to stay positive :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Hey Klink, Carley, and Karen!! Sorry I feel like I've been off for a while too. Just wanted to jump in on the discussions. 
Welcome Kylie. I will be adding you in my prayers and I'm hoping this time is your 2nd magic moment. Lots of :dust: your way.
So far ladies I've been kind of scared and I know Klink you read in the book that the cramps are normal but these cramps are switching sides. The last couple days its been more on the left, but today it's on the right side. Trying my best to stay positive since there isn't blood, but boy is it hard. As far as foods I've been craving Chinese food, mostly orange flavored chicken lol.
Even after my DH gets it for me that same craving is back the next day lol. I love Chinese food but I hope this craving changes later for his sake. I hate having these mood swings though. Carley I didn't go off like u did, but I have been a big bratty cry baby :cry:. It's weird lol

I need you ladies to help me though because I've been so much in this :blue: zone that I have yet to even think about a girl's name! Its sad but true. My boy name is Roman Andres..I got it from the Bible Romans 10:9. The middle name is in honor of my late father, who was my best friend. U guys think you can lend me a hand with a girl name? I'm really stumped :shrug:


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, I'd like to join if you'd have me.. this is my 4th pregnancy, but still working on going full term with #1. 
I havent even told me husband yet, let alone picked out names.. its too painful to pick names only to lose the pregnancy, and then i feel like the name is 'used up'.. but for some reason i've always liked the name Cleo (one of the greek muses)

carter.. i crave orange chicken also!!! lol

Karen, if you are choosing between Rachel and Lily, I wouldnt go with Lily... I work with kids, and Lily and all its variations (Lilith, Lila, Lilley etc) is really common right now... I'd go with a name that would be unique for your kid while its in school, so it wouldnt be 1 of 5 Lilys (like I was 1 of many katies) just a thought tho, of course go with whatever you really want

so far my symptoms have been really really sore breasts, mild waves of nausea, really bad indigestion/heartburn, and extreme exhaustion and thirst. the other day I took a nap around 230p, and had to force myself out of bed around 5p, tho I think I couldve slept until the next morning.

Thanks for having me, best of luck to you all


----------



## klink

Don't be scared hun :hugs: I get my cramps on different sides as well. Are they really bad cramps or are they just noticeable? As for girl names, what direction where you thinking? Any letter you want it to start with??


----------



## klink

Welcome swampmaiden and hope this bean is your sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Swampmaiden and welcome. FX for your sticky bean :dust: 
My DH just laughs at my all-of-a-sudden obsession with Orange Chicken. It's gonna be a real journey these next 8 months.
The cramps are easing up so I think I'm cool. This may be TMI but do u think that BDing a lot could cause it. Its not wild or anything like that but it is frequent. Sorry don't want to offend anyone but I'm trying to figure out why my cramps are more frequent than everyone else's and how to calm them down some if I can


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies

carter, not sure if the BDing and cramps are related... if you are having orgasms also, then perhaps that is contributing to the cramps.. all i know is that the cramps are the ligaments and muscles stretching and growing, so uterine contractions could be affecting the cramps. 
also, quick sudden movements seem to make cramps worse, like getting up too fast after sitting for awhile.. I really wouldnt worry too much about cramps... mc is usually signaled more by bleeding than cramps in my experience... id worry more if the cramps stopped. perhaps the fact you are having so much cramping is actually a GOOD sign that things are progressing strongly


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls

I have read through but just a quicky so can't reply to everything but massive welcome to the new ladies... I really hope you've got your sticky beans this time... Positive thoughts your way! Xx

I'm in work tomorrow (boo) so won't be one much I doubt... But had some good news today. My best friend is pregnant too! Her number 5... She's got a 8, 3,2, and a 10mth old. Dunno how she does it! Nice to share it with her tho. We can be fat and sober together over Xmas and new year lol.

I know someone said about cramping... I was today after I did some cleaning. Kinda had a stitch too? I think it's just the body adjusting. Unless they're actually painful, I don't think they're anything to worry about. 

Sorry for anything I've missed. Catch up properly tomorrow xx


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks ladies. Sorry if I sound too stressed over something so small. I will be keeping those things in mind. :)


----------



## klink

No need to apologize :) We all stress. :hugs:


----------



## Karen916

Welcome, swampmaiden, and thanks for the advice! :flower:

HopingCarter, I like that name, Roman! Very unique and cool sounding.

carlyjade, that's great that your friend is pregnant too! How nice that you can share this experience together.

I got to satisfy my craving for a cheeseburger last night. Mmmm... The funny thing is, I get cravings for so many different things during the course of the day. Not for long amounts of time, either. It's like I can just suddenly taste it in my mouth and I think how good it would be to have it, hehe.

We've told my hubby's mom and close family, and now we've told my parents, sister, uncle and cousin. Today I am going to tell my boss, office manager, and my close friend co-worker. And on the weekend, my uncle is having a party with my mom's whole side of the family, so we will make our announcement then.

This is all so exciting! I can hardly believe it's really happening! :happydance:


----------



## HopingCarter

It really is so exciting!! When you really take it in and enjoy the experience, it puts you on :cloud9: Thanks to Karen, I've hoped on that train too and started looking online at different baby things, furniture in particular, just to give myself confidence and reassurance that this is going to happen, and it's working. Haven't really had a chance to look in stores yet though, I'm pretty sure that is going to be so much fun when I do :happydance:
As far as girl names, I was thinking of sticking with those initials because my hubby's initials RC and mines AC, so I was going with RAC whether boy or girl. That's really the only guideline I had. As long as it has beautiful meaning to it I'm okay with it. I tried looking online yesterday for names, but none stuck out to me. Maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough..


----------



## klink

Ladies, I have to vent. Talked to the clinic back home on post and they said "We will inform you good about pregnancy on your first appointment and then we do your ultrasound when you are back." - which is end of september, and I will be 14 weeks by then! I am so mad at them, so I'll go to an OB gyn and pay for the ultrasound myself. And on top of that my dog was acting up so bad today and ate stuff in the yard and when I scolded her and wanted to get her away from it that little brat bit me! :( I am heartbroken because she's my fur baby but I guess I have to be stricter with her.


----------



## Karen916

Sorry you're having a tough day today, klink! I hope it will get better for you. That's frustrating about the ultrasound wait. I hope you will able to get one sooner!

HopingCarter, I'm glad you're feeling positive!! :thumbup:

I am soooo hungry today. I just ate lunch and I already can't wait for dinner, haha. I'm making fish tacos with corn and black beans... and of course, plenty of cheese. Mmm... Cheesy things have been my #1 craving for sure!


----------



## klink

Yes like I said I will just go to the doc here and pay for it myself. Stupid clinic :/ Oh I am always hungry too and tired!


----------



## HopingCarter

Wow klink! That sucks you have to spend your own money OR wait!! Sept???!!! I would be too paranoid to wait that long too. I guess you gotta do what you gotta do lol. Hope you get your money's worth then

I am going to 3rd that hunger notion, I feel so empty right now :( The crazy part is I TRIED to eat. I usually love noodles so much, but today was a NO GO! They tasted so gross in my mouth. I immediately spit them out. Lately chinese food has been my safe haven, but I don't even crave that right now :nope: This baby is making me weird :wacko:


----------



## klink

Ha I would be glad if I had symptoms like that. The only symptoms I have so far is being emotional, sore breasts (only on the bottom and the inner sides and nipples, and only if I touch it or push down on it lol) and this damn fatigue. Oh and I eat more. But that's about it. I'd gladly take morning sickness or weird cravings :( And today I also had a sharp pain on the lower left side of my abdomen and it scared me to death. But now it's gone and no spotting or bleeding.


----------



## swampmaiden

My back is absolutely KILLING me... I can barely stand up or sit down or bend over without shooting pains radiating out from my lower back. As long as it's a healthy symptom tho, I'll take it.

Just spoke with the midwife clinic today... is $3200 for whole entire pregnancy, including the birth.. is that expensive? i don't have insurance, and it also doesn't include ultrasounds.. those are an extra $200.. is that a fair price? During my previous pregnancies, before i was married, i qualified for free ultrasounds and visits, so I haven no idea what things should be costing... Im in USA, California


----------



## swampmaiden

Ok, just did some research.. AND.. there are FREE U/S clinics here!! So booked my first ultrasound for next week, tuesday!! Fingers super crossed that this is a healthy viable pregnancy

klink, try searching for free ultrasound clinics, you may be surprised, and the one I am going to does them at 6week minimum... no need to wait until Sept, maybe!


----------



## HopingCarter

swampmaiden said:


> My back is absolutely KILLING me... I can barely stand up or sit down or bend over without shooting pains radiating out from my lower back. As long as it's a healthy symptom tho, I'll take it.
> 
> Just spoke with the midwife clinic today... is $3200 for whole entire pregnancy, including the birth.. is that expensive? i don't have insurance, and it also doesn't include ultrasounds.. those are an extra $200.. is that a fair price? During my previous pregnancies, before i was married, i qualified for free ultrasounds and visits, so I haven no idea what things should be costing... Im in USA, California

That actually sounds like a fair price to me, especially for us US citizens
I've heard people that had to pay over $25000 for the entire pregnancy so I think $3400, with the ultrasounds included is not bad at all!! But, do the state of California not have any programs for mothers to be that don't have insurance?? I know for me and my hubby we make too much to get the insurance through the state where u don't have to pay anything, but they do have another program where we can get visits, scripts, and the birth, even birthing classes for a GREAT discount when u don't have insurance. Or is that what you're doing already?





_Didn't see your post LOL! We posted a minute apart_


----------



## swampmaiden

I'm not exactly sure what California offers for pregnant women with no insurance... we also make too much to qualify for the free program, and based on how much insurance is ($250/mo PLUS the hospital co-pays and lab fees.. which is freaking ridiculously expensive) compared to the midwife program, I think its a great deal also. 

one thing tho, the ultrasounds are NOT included in the package, those are an additional $200 each.... but I did just find a clinic here that offers them for FREE, so Im thinking of doing the midwife program for the 3200, and the free ultrasound clinics. 

Thanks for the perspective, Carter! :)


----------



## klink

They don't have clinics like that in Germany, unfortunately. But it's ok. An ultra sound is not that expensive. It's like 40EUR which is like $60. So not that bad :) I'll call the insurance today though to see what kind of plans they have. If they don't have anything good, I'll just pay for it. They wouldn't do a lot of tests anyways on our post. So I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## HopingCarter

OMG...my boobs are absolutely the worst right now!! I'm pretty top heavy :holly:, so they brush up on everything if I'm too close. This morning I woke up and they were so sensitive. I could barely put my bra on without the nipples feeling like I just smashed them in a door!! This may be TMI, but they stick out all day now (like they are hard), and I can barely walk past anything and not feel some type of sensation, and it's not a good feeling at all. It's only the nipple part though, nothing else!! I knew eventually they would start to be sore, but I never imagined it like this! Is anyone else experiencing THIS type of sore breasts, where it's only the nipple part that really sensitive??


----------



## Karen916

I can't offer any insight about the financial aspect, sorry! But I hope everything will get worked out well for you ladies! :)

HopingCarter, I have very sore boobs, too! They were pretty sore the first day or two after I found out, and then it was more just the nipples that hurt, like you are experiencing. But starting on the weekend and currently my whole boobs really hurt. Last night it started hurting in the underarms a lot, too. I don't mind, though... any sign that things are progressing well is ok with me!

I got pretty bad nausea this morning - the morning sickness is coming! No vomiting yet, though... we'll see!

Today I am hoping to get my beta hcg results! I'm excited/nervous!


----------



## swampmaiden

yes on the boobs and nipples too.. but my big symptoms atm are my lower back and indigestion


----------



## HopingCarter

This was my first experience w/ that symptom, so it totally caught me off guard, but you're right Karen, any symptom that signals my baby is still progressing and still in there is a good thing. It's just so tough to get use to. I know that the "morning sickness" is coming for me too, I just don't know when. I only say that because foods that I normally love is starting to make me nauseous and it makes the inner part of my lower jaw tight and watery as if I'm going to vomit :sick:, but nothing so far. I know it's only a matter of time


----------



## klink

I wish I had all those symptoms :( All I have is, eating more, being tired all the time and being bloated. My nipples are super sensitive but they don't hurt. So are my boobs, they feel somewhat happy and only hurt when I push down on them :'( Oh and I have cramps daily so I guess that's the one symptom that shows me that the baby is still alright.


----------



## HopingCarter

I hear u Klink..before the nausea started I was "hoping" for the morning sickness too because it seems like a sure way of knowing your body was getting well prepared for the baby and everything is checking out fine. Now that its actually in the making, ummmmmmm....lol. Trust me, ur time is coming Klink lol


----------



## swampmaiden

i agree with carter, we're all still pretty early yet for strong symptoms... just wait a few more weeks lol and then you'll be sick of being sick... (although secretly, I WANT to be really sick so I know that everything is going fine in there too)


----------



## klink

I feel like I'm crazy when I say I want to be sick and I want my boobs to hurt like crazy lol
Last night I had to sneeze and I got this sharp pain on the left side about where my ovary is I think. Maybe ectopic pregnancy? Or does anyone else have experienced this? :/


----------



## Karen916

I don't know much about ectopic pregnancy, but I don't think it's too common, is it? I hope and pray everything will be fine for you, klink! I've had a few twinges once in a while, but I imagine it's probably normal, as things are growing and stretching inside. And the cramps are a good thing! I've read that they are a sign that the ligaments are stretching as they should. :)

If you do feel really worried, though, maybe go to the hospital and tell them you're pregnant and have some pain? Hopefully then they can do something for you that will give you the comfort of knowing everything's fine! :thumbup:


Has anyone thought about what colours/theme you'd like to decorate the nursery?

The previous homeowners of our house had two bedrooms with bright pink and purple walls and frilly purple curtains, so if it's a girl, we'll just keep it that way; if it's a boy obviously we'll have to get to painting! But for either a boy or a girl, I want to do some kind of animal theme for the decorations - jungle or safari, perhaps. There is also a super cute set at the Canadian Babies R Us store that is called "Monkey Rock Star" that is in blue. My husband also loves Batman and the Montreal Canadiens, so we'll probably have a touch or two of those in the room, haha.


----------



## HopingCarter

klink said:


> I feel like I'm crazy when I say I want to be sick and I want my boobs to hurt like crazy lol
> Last night I had to sneeze and I got this sharp pain on the left side about where my ovary is I think. Maybe ectopic pregnancy? Or does anyone else have experienced this? :/

Yes Klink!! Everytime I sneeze it feels like I'm going in Labor lmao!! It hurts really bad on my right though, that's where most of my pain comes from, even the usual cramps..


----------



## klink

Ok, I feel better now that I know I'm not the only one lol
And as for colors if it's a girl the nursery is gonna be pink/aqua, for a boy idk yet :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Karen916 said:


> ....
> 
> Has anyone thought about what colours/theme you'd like to decorate the nursery?
> 
> The previous homeowners of our house had two bedrooms with bright pink and purple walls and frilly purple curtains, so if it's a girl, we'll just keep it that way; if it's a boy obviously we'll have to get to painting! But for either a boy or a girl, I want to do some kind of animal theme for the decorations - jungle or safari, perhaps. There is also a super cute set at the Canadian Babies R Us store that is called "Monkey Rock Star" that is in blue. My husband also loves Batman and the Montreal Canadiens, so we'll probably have a touch or two of those in the room, haha.

Yes I'm thinking of Red and Black for my colors, if it's a boy (it's influenced from my Hubby's fav color and my fav NBA team's color!!) We are pretty big sports fans, so it's an easy do if it's a boy. If it's a girl, we are doing the soft Purple (my personal fav color) and silver (or shiny gray) or if we can't find enough material in those colors, we'll just go with the Tinkerbell Theme


----------



## klink

Tinkerbell is cute! If it's a girl we are having, there is definitely gonna be owls print on a lot of thing lol 
And for a boy my husband wants race car bedding as he is really into performance cars :) Getting a new car soon, might be a little small for a baby as it doesn't have any trunkspace but we are gonna find the measuring and pick out a stroller accordingly lol


----------



## HopingCarter

LOL that sounds so cute Klink, we love love love NASCAR!! And I was thinking of the leopard print, as I am a big fan of Leopard print, but my DH swore against it. He said "_you've already poisoned our room with it, and I allowed it, but I REFUSE to allow MY daughter to subject to such exotic prints.."_ lmao

Hey ladies, so I've finally asked my DH opinion on a girl's name, bc for some reason he is 'convinced' it's a girl, and we came up with Royale Anastacia or Royale Andrea?? All feed back welcome..


----------



## swampmaiden

klink-- the sneeze probably just pulled something down there... Ive been having coughing fits, and last night I felt like I coughed my guts right out... I wouldnt worry about it

as for a nursery.. I havent even dared think that far ahead yet.. plus my husband is leaving in 2 months to go back to school (chiropractor!) so I'll be living with the in-laws until after the birth, then we'll have to find an apt or something while he finishes school so no nursery for this one, but thats okay... the number one thing is to give birth to a healthy baby in March.


----------



## klink

Well it happened a couple of times already, and now I have like a dull pain down there, but maybe it's just everything stretching :)
I can't give you feedback on the name hopingcarter, cause I am German and I have no idea how Royale sounds. I know what royal sounds like, is it pronounced the same? :) And I really like Anastacia!


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls.
Hope you're all well. Being at work has really taken it out of me this week! And I'm getting so nauseous in the evenings. My house is an absolute hole!! Disgraceful. Hope you're all doing well? I haven't read back but I see nursery talk and that's a good sign!!
I love DD nursery. It's a small room but so pretty... When the new baby comes DD & DS will be swapping rooms which upsets me. If it's a girl it's going to be very pink and gorgeous! If it's a boy i have no idea and might cry abit at DD losing her girly princess room for something more neutral.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## carlyjade86

Oooh I'm a pea!!


----------



## HopingCarter

klink said:


> Well it happened a couple of times already, and now I have like a dull pain down there, but maybe it's just everything stretching :)
> I can't give you feedback on the name hopingcarter, cause I am German and I have no idea how Royale sounds. I know what royal sounds like, is it pronounced the same? :) And I really like Anastacia!

Yep the exact same! I just saw someone with the name Royale, same pronunciation and spelling and I thought it was so unique, yet still soft and beautiful for a girl


----------



## Karen916

Neat ideas, everyone, and sweet picture, carlyjade! :)

I met my OB today! She was very nice. I also got my beta hcg results. My level at 16/17 days past ovulation was 1620. It was higher than I was expecting! The doctor said it was a good number, so I'm more than satisfied. She told me to arrange for an ultrasound in the next 2 to 3 weeks. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Fellowes79

That is great Karen! Glad you liked your OB too!


----------



## klink

That is awesome Karen! Hopefully that's your sticky bean then! :)
And I really like the nursery picture it looks so warm and welcoming! :)
I think I woke up with bad cramps last night, don't laugh at me, but idk if I did or if I was dreaming. If I did then I fell right back asleep and no blood this morning. But maybe it was constipation cramping :/ I don't know...
Did anyone else's cramps kind of disappear? I hope they come back today. But my boobs get more sore every day, not as bad as everyone is describing it though. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day! :)


----------



## Karen916

My cramps come and go, klink, and sometimes they are more significant than others. I think what you're describing sounds normal. :)

From what I understand, cramps are only worrisome if they're accompanied by bleeding or a fever. Otherwise, they're just a side effect of the ligaments stretching in that area.

Anyone have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## HopingCarter

carlyjade86 said:


> Hey girls.
> Hope you're all well. Being at work has really taken it out of me this week! And I'm getting so nauseous in the evenings. My house is an absolute hole!! Disgraceful. Hope you're all doing well? I haven't read back but I see nursery talk and that's a good sign!!
> I love DD nursery. It's a small room but so pretty... When the new baby comes DD & DS will be swapping rooms which upsets me. If it's a girl it's going to be very pink and gorgeous! If it's a boy i have no idea and might cry abit at DD losing her girly princess room for something more neutral.

That is sooo cute Carly!!! Doesn't matter if it's small, that setup is awesome..that crib is nice, loving the white. I'm trying to find white here for my nursery if it's a girl, but I can't find any here, unless it's online :( Very beautiful though lady



Karen916 said:


> Neat ideas, everyone, and sweet picture, carlyjade! :)
> 
> I met my OB today! She was very nice. I also got my beta hcg results. My level at 16/17 days past ovulation was 1620. It was higher than I was expecting! The doctor said it was a good number, so I'm more than satisfied. She told me to arrange for an ultrasound in the next 2 to 3 weeks. I can't wait!!!

Woohoo on the HCG level!! I know you are ecstatic :happydance: Nothing beats getting those results and having an awesome OB. I don't know why I can't get my betas yet, but they told me I had to wait until I was 8 weeks, which will be on 8/13 :( booooo lol. I hope my levels are that high...I'm so happy for you Karen, that's awesome!



klink said:


> That is awesome Karen! Hopefully that's your sticky bean then! :)
> And I really like the nursery picture it looks so warm and welcoming! :)
> I think I woke up with bad cramps last night, don't laugh at me, but idk if I did or if I was dreaming. If I did then I fell right back asleep and no blood this morning. But maybe it was constipation cramping :/ I don't know...
> Did anyone else's cramps kind of disappear? I hope they come back today. But my boobs get more sore every day, not as bad as everyone is describing it though. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day! :)

Sadly, yes, but I don't want them to come back though because they DO feel like menstrual cramps and then I start thinking negative (i know it's stupid), but if it means everything's making room for my baby then I'll definitely deal with it. But if I had to prefer one (which sounds :wacko: lol) I would chose the nausea/morning sickness. The sore breasts have been a bit irritating, but not worse than the cramps. As long as I don't see blood though, I'll deal with all of it lol....


----------



## swampmaiden

My cramps seem to come and go too, and feel like menstrual cramps... my boobs are sore but not screamingly so.. just not jumping around for me and Im fine. My lower back pain gets kinda intense, then lessens to just mild.. this morning its bad tho :(
No real nausea yet, just bad indigestion after everything I eat, lots of burping.. can't seem to drink enough water though I drink about 64 oz a day at least of pure water..

Weekend plans? lol... working 9 hour shifts both Saturday and Sunday... it sucks.. I really just want to be able to sleep in.. soooo tired... 

How about you ladies?


----------



## klink

I think I get my blood work done on the 11th :)
Yea my cramps have been gone all day from yesterday evening on. I hope they come back and if not I hope it's still a good sign :( My legs have started to hurt and I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow, I wonder how it will be when I'm 8 months pregnant :O
I don't have any plans for the weekend. Everyday is just like the other. I sit at my mom's, have breakfast with the kids, then when they are off to school and kindergarten I go on a walk with my dog, then wait for lunch, take my nap, wait for dinner, talk to my husband and off to bed I go. I guess the weekend will be the same.


----------



## klink

Oh and since yesterday I deal with constipation lol. I've been bloated pretty much the entire time and my mom joked about me how I am already looking like I'm 4 months pregnant cause my belly is so bloated. :D


----------



## HopingCarter

No plans for the weekend just yet, but I was supposed to go to my family's reunion Saturday, but my hubby has to work Saturday so we can't :(...I think we'll just go to another baseball game. Last week we went to one of the Minor League ones and it was sooo much fun. Better than the pros!! It's only like $10 USD per ticket so it'll be a cheap date haha! What about you Karen?


----------



## HopingCarter

I've been bloated but it's been mostly gas. I have been having regular bowel movements, but the gas has been sort of out of control lol, oh and DEADLY! (TMI) I never knew I could smell like that :blush::haha:


----------



## Karen916

Sorry you have to work such long weekend hours, swampmaiden! That stinks! :(

HopingCarter, a baseball game sounds fun! I love watching the Detroit Tigers, but haven't been over there in a while.

This Saturday, my uncle is having a bbq at his house for everyone on my mom's side of the family, so we are going to tell everyone. I'm so excited! After that, all the family will know, so we can start telling our close friends. It's all seeming more real now! :thumbup:


----------



## klink

A bbq would be nice! How are you gonna tell them Karen? :)
Ouh yea HopingCarter, I've been passing gas like crazy too haha, didn't smell anything though


----------



## HopingCarter

Yes a BBQ does sound fun. I wish I had your confidence though, Karen! We went to Bible Study last night, and he decided to tell my Pastor (who has been like a father to me since I started at the church) and of course I got super embarrassed b/c for one we haven't been married long at all and we're already expecting, but also I wanted to wait until after the 8 week scan so that we can have a higher chance of it being a success, but he is so excited and confident, he wants the world to know NOW!! I just don't know when I'm going to tell my relatives yet...


----------



## klink

I think we all think too negative! At first I wanted to wait too before I tell people, but now I'm like whatever. There is nothing we can do if - god forbid - we would not have a sticky bean for whatever reason. And, yes it would be terrible but when I thought more about it I came to the conclusion that it probably doesn't matter then who knows and who doesn't. And there is nothing to be ashamed off, cause like I said before, no one can do anything about it, and if it happens it happens. I don't want to sound rude or anything, and I feel the same way you do, I am so anxious! But positive thoughts are helping us more than negative ones :)
Sometimes this forum also is like poison for my confidence. I read so much about miscarriages and missed miscarriages and all that stuff that I am truly becoming paranoid. :( 
During the day I always think about how to deal with it when I have the scan and there's no hearbeat. Or I see a heartbeat and then at the 12 week scan the baby's heart is not beating. 
Oh and I told all of DH side of the family but my side I only told my close family and grandma. And of course grandma spread the word to the extended family as well :wacko:
Let's have good thoughts everyone! We're all gonna have sticky beans! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

You're not being rude, klink, and you're so right! There is a lot of unfortunate situations that happens to some people, and yes, it is inevitable, nothing you can do to stop it. But, this is where people come to talk about those things with people who are like-minded or who have been there. People to HELP you think positive when you're having those negative days. I know I have my days, thankfully right now I'm in a really good state of mind. I'm not NOT telling people b/c I'm embarrassed something would happen, it's having to tell the story of WHAT happened all over again, and having to relive that feeling of something lost that I fear b/c I know myself. Everyone's not a "it happened yesterday, it's in the past" type of person, so they need this site for that comfort. It's up to us if we put ourselves in that picture, and I admit, sometimes I do! Thanks to Karen, though (one of the most positive people on here no matter what she reads or sees online lol) I'm moving forward and thinking about future things, and visualizing how my baby IS going to look, and thinking of how I want the nursery. It's not that we intentionally make it negative, it's just a cry for help of something more reassuring, possibly from someone who's been there and overcame it, that's all. At least for me it is, idk


----------



## HopingCarter

I am trying to hold on to every good sign and run with it, klink, but because I obssess over this pregnancy (since I FINALLY did get pregnant and this is #1 for me, plus I'm 28 y/o) I try and read every article on every symptom, pain, pull, gas bubble I feel lol. Sadly, there are going to be some negatives comments, but there are a lot of good ones too. I'm just learning to not get caught up in THE DARKNESS haha, and to believe God that he will give me a healthy baby in 8 months. It's a process though, and that's why I'm thankful for every woman on this site who has that confidence I sometimes lack..

Hey this Betas testing thing is really starting to frustrate me. The only time I got my HCGs taken was when I first found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks (116)! Now they flat out refuse to see me until 8/13!! Is there anything I can say or do that will make them draw sooner than that, I just want to be nosy and see where my level is now at 5 +1, and how much doubling it did lol!!


----------



## klink

Ha I am the same way though, I google every little symptom lol
Well DH and I got into this huge fight over where our next assignment is gonna be and he just left the convo and shut of his phone so now he left me in tears (and I know that he knows for sure!) and leaves me to cry myself to sleep tonight. He said he can't do this right now cause he has a test tomorrow, so idk why he won't settle the argument instead just have it inbetween us? If this does any harm to the baby because of that, idk what I'm gonna do.


----------



## HopingCarter

Honest to God, Klink, my DH is the same way!! OMG, and it's even worse because even though we live together, he COMPLETELY ignores me as if I'm not there, he just plays the game......until he figures out that he's wrong!! It hasn't happened lately, but I know when it does I'm not going to know how to act now that I'm pregnant!! I feel your pain though, b/c my hubby has that same type of selfish attitude and I know it's gonna come b/c that just how he gets when he's upset or irritated with me!!! 

Men....


----------



## swampmaiden

klink, I dont think you were being rude either... and yes, there IS a lot of darkness on these forums concerning miscarriage.. but where else can women go to talk about it? I certainly don't want to talk to my friends or family about it because not only is it a downer for them, they wouldn't even know how to respond. It's nice to have these forums to CO-miserate with others who have been through it, to share the stories of those who finally succeeded after so many failures or even to feel like our own situation isnt so bad compared to what others are going through. 

As for spreading the news... yes, whatever will be will be.. sometimes its nice to share the news early so your family and friends can support you no matter what, but as for me... it's just too painful to have to talk about it face to face with people that care about me and its just awkward too... I don't like trite platitudes, nor being brushed off about my over reaction.. its a complicated scenario..

BUT I will add... i do like the forums for bitching, for reading about others bitching lol cuz yes positivity is great but it is kinda over rated sometimes ;)

And speaking of bitchin.. my husband comes home, tries to drop a kiss on my head as Im curled up reading, and i nearly ripped his head off for invading my space and interrupting my book lmao.. hows that for hormones? poor guy hahaha


----------



## hairftsher

omggggg i made it you guys!


----------



## HopingCarter

Congrats hairftsher!!! When did u get your BFP?? How far along are you? Sorry to bombard you with the ?s, it's always nice to see a woman's dream coming into view. :dust: for your sticky bean


----------



## hairftsher

hopingcarter - just yesterday! i assume 5 weeks or there about's, my cycles are usually 33 days & my last one was june 18th.
i hope everything is perfect and healthy for this little one!


----------



## starluck

Hi ladies :)

I didn't get my BFP yet but just wanted to pop in and catch up on how you all have been doing <3 I'm so glad everyone's pregnancies are going great!

klink, try not to worry too much <3 we can choose to worry or not ~ remind me i said this when i have my bfp and i am worrying over every.little.thing. LOL trust that God has your back, no matter what happens xoxo

now you ladies have me thinking about how i would want the nursery to look like!! :happydance:


----------



## klink

Wohoo hairftsher!! :) 
Oh and I didn't try to say that people who had a m/c shouldn't talk about it or antyhing, not at all, I meant how it can be scary for people like me for example who are pregnant the very first time. Cause I sit there and then I fear that statistics are lying and as for now as much as I try to think positive I'm almost certain that there is something gonna go wrong. But if something would happen to me I know that I would get help here and people that understand me. I don't even wanna think about how I would tell people that something terrible happened, but I didn't tell anyone, only the people I knew who wouldn't as questions. :)
DH and I talked it out and I was totally over reacting, but he doesn't get the hormone thing :wacko:
Starluck I hope you get your :bfp: soon so you can join us! :)

On another note, how are you feeling today ladies? My cramps are still gone and yesterday I had a somewhat pinching feeling in the middle of my uterus that really scared me, but no more cramps following to that. My left nipple is slightly more sore than the other one lol Hoping for my cramps to come back so I know my little bean is still growing :) What about you guys?


----------



## hairftsher

Klink! I've been having some cramps too but they've been easing over the past few days. No blood so that's probably a good sign! 
Feeling random twinges and pulls in my uterus, but taking it as a good sign. I've been experiencing some lower back pain. But I don't know if it's because I've been laying down more or if there's something wrong. It's not severe or consistent. 

This is my first pregnancy! 

Any ideas?


----------



## klink

I heard lower back pain is normal too. I wish my cramps would come back, those pinches are no bueno. I probably over exaggerate again. Just so scared to have my scan in two weeks and the baby stopped growing. I know the chances of having a missed miscarriage are only 1% but it seems to happen way more often. I'm wondering if I should take another hpt to put my mind at ease :wacko:


----------



## Karen916

Good morning, my friends! :flower:

hairftsher, it's great to see you over here! Congratulations again! :) And yes, I think the cramps, twinges, etc. are normal - just signs that things are stretching and growing down there. :)

starluck, so nice to see you! I hope all is well with you, and Fx that you will get your BFP soon!

klink, sorry to hear you and your DH got in a fight, but I'm glad you were able to talk it out!

In terms of telling our family early, part of it is because they all know about our previous loss, and if God forbid something happened again, I would want them to know anyway, so I figure there's no harm! We're not going to announce it to the general populace (i.e., the Facebook world, lol!) until probably the end of the 1st trimester, though. For that, my husband is a huge Batman fan, so I made a 'movie poster' with a Batman background that says "Batbaby... coming March 2015". ;)

I don't think we have any special way planned for telling our family tomorrow, though; we'll probably just make an announcement. My DH can't stay long because he has concert tickets for tomorrow night, which he got before this party was planned, so we'll probably just spill the beans when we get there.

Happy Friday, everyone! :happydance:


----------



## HopingCarter

Hey ladies, I'm actually doing quite well today! I mean it's Friday, who can complain right?? LOL.. I'm still having the on and off cramping, same intensity, nothing different. It just isn't a consistent pain. My boobs are sore too, but not like it was that first day, phew, I hope that doesn't come back. I got my first headache yesterday while being pregnant, and I have to say, in the words of klink, that was no bueno haha!! I couldn't take anything b/c tylenol does absolutely NOthing for me so I'm pretty sure the "baby" aspirin wouldn't have worked either. It's still slightly there, but it's bareable...

Hairftsher, this is my 1st one too, so I'm not 100% sure as to why some things are going on in my body either, but I do know that resting is actually a good thing. Your uterus and other ligaments down there are stretching and widening to make a comfy place for the baby the next 9 months, so the pulling and cramping is normal and should be expected. Even a little spotting can be normal. It's the heavy bleeding that should raise a concern. Other than that, the symptoms you're experiencing seem to be normal, and right on time :thumbup::winkwink: 

Starluck, :dust: for that BFP! You will be joining us quite soon, I'm sure of it ;)

You guys are so lucky! I still have to wait almost 3 weeks to get my 1st scan! This is crazy, I don't know if I'm going to fair well these next 20 days!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Aww Karen, that's sooo cute!! Batbaby, lmao, I LOVE IT!! You guys are so creative..
Honestly, I don't think I'm going to need to make an "announcement", b/c my awesome DH managed to tell someone who tells everybody's business to anyone willing to listen, so I'm sure if I did announce anything, the thrill would be already gone SMH...


----------



## klink

Omg that someone sounds like my grandma. She told all the rest of the family too smh.
My cramping somewhat came back today for a little bit and then disappeared again but I have a little lower back pain now, nothing I am worried about though. And those nipples are sore, holy moly! The left one more than the right one for some reason lol. They were sensitive the first week or so and now they just straight up hurt when I touch them, my boobs not so much though. I am so excited for all of us to have our first scan! :)


----------



## swampmaiden

good morning ladies

you all have me cracking up sometimes lol

klink, my grandma is the family news channel also, so once we tell her.. everyone will know haha

so I had this dream last night (so glad i woke up to THIS reality instead) .. in my dream I went in for my ultrasound, and everything was fine.. except the picture on the screen was colorful and cartoonish, and once she was done I remembered "oh, I need a picture!" so somehow my house was right next door, so I left the office naked.. at night.. ran over to my house to get my flashdrive.. and there was a party going on in my house.. so I had to sneak in.. 
but then all I did was grab my robe, I forgot the flashdrive.. got back to the office, and realized i still didnt have the flashdrive.. so had to run naked (again somehow) back to the house.. then instead of going into the house, I kept calling through the window for someone to grab my flashdrive off the computer and hand it to me.. finally got it, ran back over to the office.. and they were nearly closing up, there were like 6 techs in the room cleaning up and gossiping, and this time instead of the t/v wand, she had to stick her hand up *there* and insert a patch to get the picture.. it was sooo weird lol

My first u/s is Tuesday.. guess Im more anxious than I realized ;)


----------



## HopingCarter

ROTFLMAO :rofl: I think I just gave birth!!! That dream was hilarious Swampmaiden!! I almost got fired laughing so hard! Wow..Girl you have made my Friday. That's one for the history books imo

Woo..anyhoo, klink I have pains like in my lower back too, but its more like light pressure, and it's also in my groin area too, not so much my vag, but like right around the pelvis-meets-legbone area..it's weird but its not painful at all, it's light, light pressure....can't wait 'til I see my OBGYN! I'm going in with a list lol


----------



## klink

lmao swampmaiden how funny :D
A list is a good idea mine is gonna be two pages long probably haha.


----------



## HopingCarter

You got that right klink, front and back lol!! 

*DING, DING, DING* you ladies are correct!!!! He told MY Granny! Now how he managed to tell MY Granny before I did is beyond me, but she told me that he told her. Her exact words were, "_Now you know my __grandson in law tells me everything_" WTF?? Like that's normal or something!


----------



## klink

OMG he did? Why doesn't he leave that to you?
Well, something terrible came up. Someone gave my husband wrong information about reenlisting and now he probably to 90% can't reenlist anymore. Which means we are gonna have to move in with his dad in November, and I have to start my visa, which takes 5 months or so, and then fly to the states on my own, being like 6 months pregnant when I'm terrified of flying :( On top of that I won't be able to work, cause lets be honest, who hires a preggo German lady. So our life is gonna suck big times in a bit. :( This past week or two I had so much stress, I am surprised if the baby is ok :( Anyone know if stress affects the baby at all that early??


----------



## Karen916

Funny dream, swampmaiden!!

Sorry to hear about the trouble with your husband re-enlisting, klink. I hope things will work out for you guys. :hugs: From what I've read, only really, really extreme stress can be harmful, but that being said, trying your best to stay calm is always a good thing. I know it's very hard, though. Take some deep breaths, rest when you can, spend time doing peaceful, quiet things you enjoy, listen to calming or uplifting music... just some suggestions. Best wishes, hun!

I had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had a bit of light pink-brown spotting when I wiped. I'll admit I went into panic mode because of what I experienced before, but today, it seems like all is clear. I think it may have been because my husband and I DTD the night before for the first time in a while, and things felt kind of uncomfortable and irritated down there after. Hopefully that's all it is! I have to say, it doesn't really encourage me to DTD again, but I know I just need to give it time and relax about it. 

I'm back to feeling more positive today, so we're still planning on telling our family today, and may be telling some close friends at dinner on Monday! Can't wait! :thumbup:

Happy weekend, everyone! :happydance:


----------



## klink

Yea today I'm not stressing anymore, already got a plan B worked out. :)

And that would scare me too! But if it's without cramping and it was just once, maybe it is from BD'ing. My husband is still in training, but when he's back I think I might be too scared of BD'ing. I feel like something would might happen lol. So BD"ing during the first trimester is safe right?? lol

Keep us updated on what your family said! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

I think it should be fine Klink. To be honest, I think me and my hubby has been bd'ing a little bit too much lol but nothing has happened yet besides the cramps. The Drs I've talked to said its okay. They don't encourage it bit they don't discourage it either, it depends on your comfort.


----------



## swampmaiden

I sure hope stress doesn't affect anything...

I had some light brown discharge yesterday and today.. really hoping its just a slight bit of leakage from a growing uterus and not an impending mc.. I haven't had sex at all since I got my BFP, but yesterday I rode my bike to work, was pretty active during my shift and it was hot and humid as all hell so Im hoping it was just from too much heat&exertion.. but I'm trying to be realistic too :( 

I have my u/s on Tuesday so gotta wait as patiently as possible til then.

Wishing you the best of luck, Karen... fx


----------



## klink

Oh no swampmaiden that is horrible! Maybe they can get you in for an earlier u/s? Did you have any bad cramps with it? And how was it with your other angel babies?? I really hope it's nothing serious! Please keep us updated. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks klink.. no way to get in for an earlier u/s since Im going to a free clinic for this one... made the appt over a week ago.

BUT the spotting was just a small smear on Friday, and just one toilet paper wipe worth on Saturday, and today nothing, tho Ive been feeling lots of oozing sensations its all be clear thank god.. trying to dare to hope even tho i feel so burnt after 3 previous mc (all of them started with brown spotting, but it never went away, it always got heavier)

and no cramps or anything else.. still having moderate preg symptoms.. tired, sore bbs, indigestion, moodiness, constipation (tmi? lol) so I've got fingers and toes crossed... and I took Monday and Tuesday off of work so I'm going to lay low and try to rest as much as possible before my u/s on Tuesday.. where all will be revealed 

How are you doing??


----------



## klink

That's good, I am glad it went away!
I feel good so far, I am very gassy and a bit constipated and because of all that the nausea got me since yesterday lol It creeps up on me and is there all of the sudden, but it's not so bad that I would have to vomit. Other than that my nipples hurt soo soo bad and I think the rest of my boobs are starting to hurt too. Sorry TMI but yesterday sometimes with the white milky discharge it was a bit yellow too, could that be from the progesterone in my body? I had that in my lutheal phase a lot when I was TTC.
My mom got the cartons from the attic yesterday and now I have 2 cartons full of newborn clothes (mostly boy only a handful girl) to take home :) And I probably will have my baby in Germany since I'm not a fan of flying, but everything one at a time. We will see what time brings.


----------



## Karen916

Good morning, all! :flower:

swampmaiden, I'm sorry you had a scare, but I'm glad it seems to be going away!

My spotting continued throughout the weekend, so we decided to go to the ER so that we could get immediate results. They took a urine test to rule out a UTI, which was good, and then a blood test. I am so grateful to God; the hcg level came back at 19,000+ plus, and the doctor said that given my previous hcg level from 8 days prior, the development is looking perfect! What a relief! She did a bit of a cervical exam and was able to rule out a polyp, and said she could see no blood. Then, she did an ultrasound, and we could see the sac!!! Even though I couldn't see it really well, just to know it was there was one of the happiest moments of my life!!!

The doctor said that because there were no signs of any abnormalities, the bleeding was probably because of exertion - like you were saying, swampmaiden! I had to carry some fairly heavy stuff the day it started, and also did a lot of vacuuming, up and down the stairs. Maybe that will be my DH's new job for the next 8 months, hehe. ;)

Over the course of the weekend, I think we have decided to name her Lucy (if it is indeed a girl, of course!). Ahhh I just love this baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klink

Yay Karen! I am so happy that your little bean seams to be a sticky one!! :) I can't wait til I get my blood work done, still have to wait two more weeks :( 
But I am pretty positive that my baby is ok. I don't know why but I have a feeling in my gut that it's gonna be a girl lol. Anyone else who has this feeling?
And Lucy is a wonderful name for a girl!:)


----------



## HopingCarter

Good morning Ladies!! Glad to hear everyone's doing a little bit better now. It seems like I haven't logged on in forever. 
swampmaiden, I have my FX for you too! I will be praying that this bean is going to be the magic one for. I'm sorry to hear of your previous losses, but I'm hoping this is going to be the game changer for you! :dust:
Klink, that's pretty awesome you got some things early! I hope having those things in your possession helps with the confidence and positive thoughts, I know it would for me. As far as the discharge, I had the milky white kind 2 days in row. From what I was told, it's normal to have a white/slight yellowish discharge, not sure what it is, but my midwife said it's normal. My boobs have been killing me too. The week before last it was my nipples only, but it's starting to now be the whole boob for me as well. Yesterday, though, I got in the shower and for the first time, the water actually streaming down on them hurt. Not to the point of crying, but it was surely noticeable. And to think, it could get worse :sad2:

Lucy, awww. That's beautiful Karen. What was your families reaction to the news? I'm sure they were all so excited for you...

As for me, ladies, my weekend was pretty, well,...all over the place. Friday, I went to the doctor bc my cramps decided to get more intense which terrified me. I found out that I have a corpus luteum cyst by my right ovary since that's the one I ovulated from. It's about 2 to 2 1/2 cm in diameter, so about an inch wide. She said it's very common in pregnancies and it can be completely harmless as long as it doesn't get any bigger, or rupture. I was also diagnosed with Anemia. I am -4 deficient, which means the average level of b12 in a person is 14, I'm at level 10. So, I have to make sure I am eating lots of Iron fortified foods and take my prenatal vitamins TWICE a day. I can't take the iron pills yet since they cause constipation, and right now with the morning sickness, it's not recommended. All in all, everything is perfect with the baby, my HCG level, which I finally got, was 16,400, and she said it lines up with my dpo and due date, so the baby's A ok ;) Then on Saturday I had a high temp (101.4) with diarrhea (TMI) so I was stuck in the lou for both ends :sick:, it was nothing serious though. I just know now cranberry juice is not my friend. My DH was pretty supportive through it all, he made sure to clear the way, and he continued to rub my back when I lay down; he was just being really understanding. Then, yesterday we had a church picnic, and it rained...HARD!! I'm telling you this weekend couldn't have gotten any better :nope: I survived it though 

Sorry for the book, but it seems like I missed so much and had to tell so much...


----------



## HopingCarter

Yes klink, not that it's a girl though hehe! I have a feeling I'm having a boy, although my hubby begs to differ


----------



## klink

Phew you weekend sounds busy!!! I am glad that the cramps where nothing bad, and yes the cyst is normal, I read about it in my book and usually it goes away on it's own. I wonder if I have the same thing when I feel the pinching on one side. :)
And what does Anemia do to you? I'm sorry, I'm German and some terms I just don't know :)


----------



## HopingCarter

It doesn't really DO much to you, besides makes you cold and it could also complicate your pregnancy due to lack of red blood cells, but unless it's really severe, you should be able to take some vitamins or the iron pills and be back on track. It's just now I have to do extra to make sure I simply this pregnancy as much as possible, especially it being my first one!! What's going to suck, is eating foods that I don't like just because they're rich in iron, but I'm willing to do anything for the health of my baby.


----------



## swampmaiden

wow karen, on one hand that sucks you had to experience to terror of spotting but on the other hand Im glad a doctor actually said it could be caused from exertion.. really hoping my spotting was merely because of that too. It *seems* to have gone away.. I had none yesterday and so far none today.. fx fx fx

carters, I always thought the corpus luteum was good cuz it creates progesterone, which helps support healthy pregnancy. I had no idea it could be bad... I wonder if thats what caused the yellow discharge, cuz doesnt luteum means yellow? i think its latin name literally translates to 'yellow body' 

afm, I have my first midwife appt today, hoping they can do my hcg levels so i can know if Im on track or not. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow, Im so happy.. I can't wait for the day when I'm 38 weeks :)


----------



## Karen916

HopingCarter, I'm sorry you had such a rough weekend, but I'm glad it all worked out for the most part! That stinks about the anemia, but on the other hand, it's a good thing they caught it so now they can help you get things evened out.

Fx that you will get great hcg results, swampmaiden!

The doctor last night also said it is normal to get all kinds of cervical mucus, especially the creamy stuff and that it's normal for it to be white, even light yellow... she said it's just the hormone levels spiking and fluctuating that are responsible for that.

Klink, I too have a feeling it's a girl! Last time I had a feeling it's a boy. Who knows if I'm right, though... I'll find out in about 3 months! 

My family were all really happy! It was a shame, though, because when we told them was when I was still worried about the spotting, so I couldn't fully savour the moment, but it was still a nice time nonetheless. So far, there are two little ones on that side of the family (two boys around 2 years old) and my cousin and his wife are having another baby in September, so now with mine in March, that will make 4 great-grandchildren for my grandpa. Pretty awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## HopingCarter

swampmaiden said:


> wow karen, on one hand that sucks you had to experience to terror of spotting but on the other hand Im glad a doctor actually said it could be caused from exertion.. really hoping my spotting was merely because of that too. It *seems* to have gone away.. I had none yesterday and so far none today.. fx fx fx
> 
> carters, I always thought the corpus luteum was good cuz it creates progesterone, which helps support healthy pregnancy. I had no idea it could be bad... I wonder if thats what caused the yellow discharge, cuz doesnt luteum means yellow? i think its latin name literally translates to 'yellow body'
> 
> afm, I have my first midwife appt today, hoping they can do my hcg levels so i can know if Im on track or not. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow, Im so happy.. I can't wait for the day when I'm 38 weeks :)

 Not really sure what any of the words mean, Swampmaiden, as I have never look it up before. This was the first time I've heard of having one while being pregnant bc I've never been pregnant before, so all of my knowledge comes from my midwife. What I was told though, was that these cysts CAN get bigger and start to twist the ovary, or possibly rupture at any time, and the hormone that it releases until the placenta takes over will no longer be released if it hasn't taken over yet. Again, they are quite common, but not every woman experiences this (some are actually pretty lucky hehe) They do diminish and go away on their own after about the first trimester but there are cases were women have them full term. *I'm not saying it's the worst thing in the world or that it's going to be a bad thing at all, because they do definitely help until the placenta takes over*, but there is another side to it as well, and I'm just being a realist and taking that into consideration for my own knowledge. Plus, with my history with ovarian cysts, I'm just being cautious for all sides to it...


----------



## klink

I keep my fingers crossed for you that the cyst doesn't do any bad to you! :)
Well, today I had this snotty, green thing in my undies, so off to the docs I go hopefully tomorrow. It was odorless and I saw small globs of it yesterday or so and today it was this big glob in my undies - yucky I know :wacko:
I hope it's just the bacteria being off balance down there. :/ Do you think if I call my insurance they'll consider it an emergency? And do you think a UTI could cause vaginal discharge?

And Karen, I understand that with being worried you couldn't be as excited probably but now you have assurance that y'all's baby is healthy and strong! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

klink said:


> I keep my fingers crossed for you that the cyst doesn't do any bad to you! :)
> Well, today I had this snotty, green thing in my undies, so off to the docs I go hopefully tomorrow. It was odorless and I saw small globs of it yesterday or so and today it was this big glob in my undies - yucky I know :wacko:
> I hope it's just the bacteria being off balance down there. :/ Do you think if I call my insurance they'll consider it an emergency? And do you think a UTI could cause vaginal discharge?
> 
> And Karen, I understand that with being worried you couldn't be as excited probably but now you have assurance that *y'all's baby *is healthy and strong! :)

HAHA that's funny! 

I'm not sure but it could definitely be the bacteria, that's what it sounds like it could be. Please keep us updated jic I come across this...I haven't even heard of green discharge so sorry I couldn't help..


----------



## klink

Why is it funny? lol

Yea the rest of yesterday and so far today I didn't have it again and the doc opens in the afternoon so I'll call them this afternoon and ask if I should come in or not. 
How are you guys feeling today?


----------



## HopingCarter

Just the way it rolls off the tongue, klink._ "..y'all's baby"_ My granny's from the south (Mississippi) and it reminds me of her accent b/c she says that too :) 
FX you getting that appt today. I hope that green stuff was nothing serious

I'm not doing the greatest this morning. I had a minor scare last night. My hubby and I DTD last night (what's new I know), and when I went to the bathroom to shower, it was blood. I mean, bright red-covering the towel blood. I figured since I wasn't cramping bad or anything, I would try not to panick, but as you may guess, I panicked anyway! I kept going back to the bathroom every 15 mins, trying to see if it would get worse, which it didn't. Right now it's only spotting, but I do feel slight twinges in my lower adnominal area. I'm just praying that it's just the uterus stretching and it's nothing major, but I'm going to need you ladies to pray for me! I wanna go to the dr so bad, but I don't want them to think I'm crazy :wacko:!! I was just there Friday for the cramping, which turned out to be nothing. I'm just really scared right now bc this has never happened before when we DTD!! :confused:


----------



## Karen916

Aw, HopingCarter, I'm sorry you are having that scare! I will definitely pray for you. I know that sex can cause some bleeding because the cervical area is more sensitive, as it is stretching and thinning. But honestly, if you feel you want to go to the doctor, go - hopefully you can get confirmation that everything is fine and then you can feel better. :hugs:

That's a good idea, klink, about calling ahead to see what they say. Good luck!

I'm very glad that the spotting seems to be gone for me now, although I did wake up in the night with some bad cramps. I'm hoping it's just the regular pregnancy cramps combined with a fatty dinner that I ate as well as constipation (sorry for tmi!).

I hope today will be a great day for everyone!


----------



## klink

HopingCarter, I would go and let it get checked out just to be on the safe side. After all its YOUR baby and I would give a rats a$$ if other people think I'm crazy :) If that makes you feel more comfortable, do it! :) Keeping my fingers x for you! :hugs:

One night I woke up with bad cramps too Karen, and I think it was just stretching with a gas bubble lol Try not to worry as much! :hugs:

I called the OBgyn and the nurse said that it happens sometimes and as long as it only was once I shouldn't worry that much and just go to the docs whenever I'm back in Italy. If it occurs again she told me to just go to the ER and what to say there. :)

And I am constipated too Karen! And I drink a lot and eat whole grains (if that's how you say it lol) more than wheat and all that good stuff and still! Also get nauseous all of the sudden at times, but thankfully without vomiting and there aren't any foods that make me nauseous either!phew :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Thank you guys so much! I will be going in today, they told me to come in anyway. Just came from the restroom and it was light pink spotting, and I very, very light cramping, but I'm going just to be SURE!! I, also, started a thread on it, and a responder said I may be put on "Pelvic Rest" so I may have to lay off intimacy for a while, which sucks :nope: :sad1:


On my way now!! FX


----------



## swampmaiden

Ugh Carter that a nightmare.. bright red blood is bad bad bad... definitely go see the doctor.. and FYI, the Doctors in the ER/Urgent care know sooo much more than the regular practicioner/appointment doctors. I also would not worry about seeming like a hysteric crazy woman, because you'd be even crazier NOT to be worried at this!!

get an u/s ASAP, and god bless


----------



## klink

What is pelvic rest?


----------



## swampmaiden

i think pelvic rest means no sex lol


----------



## HopingCarter

Okay so they took my blood and according to the test its up to 28670, so she said that's a really good sign. She still wants to do an US on Thursday at 6+1 so that they could have more of a chance of seeing baby... FX ..I hope my horniness hasn't now become my downfall :cry: I have to think positive no matter what

Cramps are pretty much gone and it was not heavy bleeding at all so she said it shouldn't be anything to worry about more than likely cervical irritation, but she wants to take a look and compare the baby now to what we saw on Friday to ease my mind lol...now I'm on a countdown


----------



## swampmaiden

thats wonderful news Carter :hugs:


----------



## klink

Good! I bet your baby will still be healthy on 6+1! :) Well, I'm not gonna have sex while in the first trimester, that's for sure now :O
My boobs start more and more to hurt yay :) Everyone probably thinks I'm crazy, but the more symptoms I get the happier I am lol


----------



## HopingCarter

Noooo, I certainly didn't want to scare anyone off from DTD!! That's the only time that's this has happened to us, so I was terrified!! I didn't know what to think or how to react b/c I thought it was over for me. Seeing blood for the first time since I've been pregnant just made me go nuts, and then I started cramping! It's sooooo many factors to it that I wasn't aware of, but I'm sure glad I found out. Hopefully, it doesn't happen again.. She didn't put me on pelvic rest as long as thought it would be, but she said lay off for a week. It's not abnormal to experience this after sex, but they always want to know about it to make sure it's not more. I can't wait til tomorrow. I just want to hear the HB so bad, even though it's the size of pea!!

And that's not crazy at all!! I'm sure we can all agree on that one..at least I can. My nausea is getting worse, though it hasn't resulted in vomiting yet. My boobs are still sensitive too, which I was really happy about yesterday and in a way makes me smile b/c it lets me know it's still in there growing..If you're crazy then I'm joining you on that train haha


----------



## Karen916

I'm glad things are looking up for you, HopingCarter! And that hcg level sounds great to me! That was on your 6 week day, right? Mine was 19,600 or so at about 25 dpo, which I think is equivalent with 5 weeks 4 days, so it sounds like our levels are following pretty similar progression!

I woke up a lot during the night and had cramps again. It wasn't painful like the night before, just uncomfortable. I find I feel them more when I toss and turn, but I can't really help it - I can't stay in one position for too long. :/

2 weeks from today will be the dating ultrasound, and I can't wait!! I'll be 8 weeks that day, so a heartbeat should be detectable, and then I think I'll finally be able to relax 100% (well, maybe 99.9%, lol).


----------



## HopingCarter

Yesterday I was 5+6, I'm 6 wks today WOOHOO!! I have a vaginal U/S tomorrow at 6+1 so I know it's a possiblity I may not hear any HB, but I pray it's one there. 

I have my real U/S on 8/14 (originally 8/13), I had to schedule to the day after b/c my DH wanted to be there so we have to go after 4p since he's off work by then. I can't wait either b/c I will be 8+1 that day and I'm sooooo excited to see what my fetus will look like at that time.


----------



## swampmaiden

Its absolutely mindblowing to see the heart flickering.. and to think 'thats inside me!' I was so prepared for the worst, that I nearly started crying when i saw the heartbeat. Its magical.. please me know how your scans go, all of you lol


----------



## klink

My scan will probably still be a while since I'm gonna be 7 weeks for my first appointment, and at this appointment they only make me pee on a stick and inform me about pregnancy and after that they put in a referral which will probably take another week or two. So I guess I just gotta be patient. But as long as my symptoms don't disappear or I'm not starting bleeding and cramping like crazy I'm fine :) I've been really laid back about that pregnancy the past few days. I have so much more stuff to worry about, and it's just getting too much, so I decided to try not to worry about anything at all. So far it works pretty good :)
I'm excited that you ladies are having your u/s soon. Post a picture! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

I sure will!! Hell, if they can give me one tomorrow before my date scan I will post that too ;)

Klink, I'm glad you're able to relax about it now. I'm slowing getting back on that level too. I just want to be 6 months already lol


----------



## Karen916

swampmaiden, that's awesome about seeing your baby's heartbeat! I can only imagine how much of a magical feeling that must be!

klink, glad to hear you're feeling more calm these days! :thumbup:

HopingCarter, sounds like our ultrasounds are pretty close together! Fx that we will both have a wonderful experience. :hugs:


----------



## HopingCarter

Yeah I just saw that, you're due only 2 days before me!! That's pretty neat. GL on your U/S too


----------



## klink

HopingCarter, I'm so anxious about your u/s, did you have it yet? :D


----------



## HopingCarter

Imagine I am screaming to the top of my lungs right now. Sorry it took so long for me to re-post but my hubby decided to take me on a picnic after the U/S. Since I'm working with a smart phone, I didn't wanna interrupt the mood by getting pissed at the phone like I am now!!! Buttttttt ... I don't know how to "tweak" my pics yet bit I'll get it..anyways..





https://i60.tinypic.com/33xbm3d.jpg

114 bpm....the best sound I've heard all my life


----------



## klink

That is awesome! how big or small is your little one? :)


----------



## Karen916

Congrats, HopingCarter, that's amazing!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HopingCarter

klink said:


> That is awesome! how big or small is your little one? :)


1.7 mm is what she measured it to be but that was with the yolk sac included 


Karen916 said:


> Congrats, HopingCarter, that's amazing!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thank you! I was so happy to hear that heart beating. It was faint but it was definitely there. 

They still don't know why I was bleeding or what caused it exactly, but they said the baby is 100% okay. This definitely got me excited and amped up for my dating scan on the 14th. He/she will be much bigger and looking more like a little baby! You think my DH was touched yesterday, he's going to cry a river on that day :cry: Oh yeah, he swears he wants to be at every U/S I EVER have lmao...it was so cute to see him just as excited to hear it as I was :cloud9:


----------



## swampmaiden

thats great Carter :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Klink, is your scan going to be sometime next week or did they give you an official date yet? I'm anxious to see your little bean too


----------



## klink

My actual scan won't be until in like 2 weeks or so, they take forever when it comes to that stuff.
I might just go in and pay myself for one just to rule out an ectopic.


----------



## klink

Well, here it is - my Baby! :) It was the most magical moment seeing this little heart flicker. She didn't tell me the bpm but when I asked her if it's a healthy hearbeat, she said "Oh yea, that's healthy" And she said it like it was super healthy :)) I am so truly blessed. The only thing that makes me sad is that Dalton couldn't be there. But he'll be with all the other u/s :)
:baby:
https://i62.tinypic.com/20ka97c.jpg


----------



## HopingCarter

Awwww Congrats Klink! Hearing that heartbeat IS indeed magical. Just to know that that's what is growing inside you, and just a week ago it was just a fetalpole, is miraculous on its own!! I'm so happy you got to see your bean :dance:
Now we can finally take that breathe of relief and enjoy the next 8 months:cloud9:


----------



## klink

Thank you :) I didn't hear the heartbeat but I saw it flicker. The doc pretty much did nothing but show me that the baby's heart is beating and that it's in the uterus. I didn't ask for more cause she said she'll do it for free.


----------



## swampmaiden

thats great klink, I'm so glad that you are reassured it wasnt an ectopic or anything bad. I know the feeling of thinking theres something wrong in there.. its such a relief to see the embryo and see the heartbeat. heres to a happy healthy next several months... 8 more to go i think? :)


----------



## klink

Yes, it indeed is a relief. I was so happy, yesterday. Oh and as for symptoms, the sickness strikes more and more often. I haven't puked yet though :D


----------



## HopingCarter

I know that feeling. The nausea feels like an all day, everyday hangover!! Every smells makes me gag but nothing comes up..I know it's coming for us both though lol


----------



## swampmaiden

same here, the all day nausea is getting to me..I know I should eat but I dont wanna.. it's especially bad if im tired, early in the morning, hungry, or in a car.. and tho I try to remember to tell myself: of its an excellent sign of a progressing pregnancy... it still sucks

I never realized how bad the fatigue and nausea could be..


----------



## klink

Swampmaiden, that's how I get it mostly too!! :wacko:
Am I crazy to be only 6 weeks and already look at cribs and all that stuff? Do y'all do it as well?? And there are sooo many, I can't decide which one I want, though it'll definitely be a 4 in 1 crib.
Also who do you want your little one to look more alike? I want ours to have my dark hair and his blue eyes :smug:


----------



## HopingCarter

No I've been looking too!! I haven't really found anything that I just have to have yet, but I've definitely seem some cribs and bedding that were gorgeous. 
When it comes to looks though I haven't really thought about that, out of all things I do think about, but since you mentioned it if it's a girl, I would want her to look like him. He has the longest, prettiest eyelashes. I guess I'd love that for my son too, but more my daughter. But I would want son to have my nose and eyes, with his height.


----------



## swampmaiden

klink said:


> Also who do you want your little one to look more alike? I want ours to have my dark hair and his blue eyes :smug:

I want ours to take after him if its a girl as though he is taller than I, he more fine boned than me.. Im like an Irish milkmaid.. hes a fine musician lol

If its a boy, i want it to have my big head and sturdy body

No matter what gender, I dont want it to have red hair like me.. my husband is the odd blond, blue eyed person in his family of dark italians, and Im the odd redhead in a family of brunettes.. so Im hopin for a genetic throwback.. no pink skin lol

BUT.. I'm seriously at the point Id be happy with whatever as long as its healthy and no mental/physical defections or disabilities

And no, I havent been looking at any cribs or clothes or nothing... Im going to cross that bridge in a few months.. for now I'm just hoping to make it outta first trimester, but so far so good!!!!!!! :)


----------



## klink

Yea I can't wait to be out of the first trimester either. But even then there's so much that can happen. In the second and third I probably worry about the umbilical cord being wrapped around baby's neck :/ I probably will get a doppler, just to be on the safe side :)


----------



## Karen916

klink, that is so amazing that you got to see your baby's heartbeat! I'm very happy for you!

I too have been very nauseated, mostly in the mornings and late at night. No throwing up yet, but I've had some not so fun dry heaves :wacko:

I am counting down the days till my ultrasound - 9 more to go! Once I see the heartbeat, it will all feel completely real, and I think I will be able to feel a lot more relaxed since the scare I had. :thumbup:

For what I think our child will look like, my husband has light, kind of wavy brown hair and blue-green eyes, and I have wavy-curly medium brown hair and brown eyes, so I imagine our kids will have some degree of wavy brown hair. We're both fair-skinned, and have lean frames as well, so I think that will likely carry through, too. It's so exciting to think about what they will look like!

Oh, and I've totally looked at cribs, bedding sets, clothes, etc. online, too! Nothing wrong with thinking ahead! :)


----------



## klink

There you are Karen, I was wondering where you've been :)
I can't wait for you to have your u/s either! Can your hubs come with you?


----------



## Karen916

Sorry I've been MIA! It's been a very busy weekend. Friday, our friends got married, semi-out of town. On Saturday, we went to a friend's going away party, then my cousin's backyard party, then went out to dinner with my visiting sister and her boyfriend, and back to our house for games. Then yesterday we had church, family brunch, and a meeting with our young adults group. Whew! Today is a holiday where I live, though, so I don't have to work! Ahhh. :thumbup:

Yes, my hubby will be coming with me to the ultrasound! I'm so happy! I got the latest appiontment they have, so he will just be leaving work early that day so he can make it in time. I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## klink

Oh I wish my weekend would be that busy :( It's only until the weekend until I will leave here and on Thursday I'll see my hubby graduate from the school he attended for a month and after that my days are gonna be more busy and stuff, but boy does this week drag. It seems like an eternity. 
Sorry TMI but does any one else have A LOT of cm lol some days it's not much at all and others I feel like it's a lot.


----------



## swampmaiden

yes klink, lots of 'leucorhea'.. the paranoia of it being blood has passed.. now its just a part of life that stuff is constantly dripping. I think its our bodies way of cleaning out the vah-jayjay.. I was reading that bacteria/yeast infections have been found in nearly half of women who have mc'ed. not to say that caused it, but infections can definitely contribute

I, too, have been very busy.. I wish I had along interminable weeks with nothing planned... that sounds so awesome.. Id play video games, read books, clean the house, cook dinner, go for walks in the canyon.. instead all I do is sleep or eat between work shifts.. about to go take a nap right now as it is... 140p here lol


----------



## klink

Haha but don't we all wish for the things we don't have? :) Congrats on being 8 weeks tomorrow btw :)


----------



## Karen916

Yes, that's true - we tend to want what we don't have! I am busy and on the go most of the time so I wish for quieter days, but I also remember earlier times when I didn't have much to do, and I felt bored, lol. I guess it all evens out!

I work two shifts today - a lesson planning shift in the morning, and a teaching shift this afternoon/evening. In between, I have to come home and cook dinner, do the dishes, etc. so that we can eat dinner when I get home at 8:30 pm, or else we'd be eating at around 10:00! I'd rather just sleep in between, but my husband doesn't know how to cook, and he works a really long day so I want to make sure there's a nice meal for him. Oh well, I've gotten pretty used to it now!


----------



## lacanadienne

Hi everyone!

I am new to this thread, and I hope I can join you. I got my first BFP a few days ago, but was kind of driving myself crazy because it was very faint and I was cramping - still am, turns out that symptom carries on into pregnancy and is not exclusive to AF.

So here I am, hoping for the best. I am probably going the midwife route, so have to wait for an appointment with the group here.


----------



## HopingCarter

Well hello and welcome lacanadienne!! H&H9 to you! I have a midwife too, and so far she's been pretty awesome :thumbup: Let us know how it goes at your appointment. How long do you have to wait for one?


----------



## swampmaiden

karen, thats unbelievable you can work 2 shifts, cook dinner, wash dishes and not even go to bed til prob 10p.. I took a 3.5 hour nap yesterday, and couldve slept the whole night through. my husband got lucky yesterday tho, cuz I felt okay enough to make a quick easy pasta dinner, but usually hes been having to fend for his ownself.. and he does most the dishes.. and then Im still back in bed by 9p lol
I have been so tired and sick feeling, its getting ridiculous

welcome to the thread lacanadienne.. is this your first pregnancy??


----------



## HopingCarter

Lol! Swampmaiden I feel you on the sickness and fatigue. I'm wishing the vomiting would come already though because it seems like it's just making the nausea worse b/c I'm not upping anything??? IDK, it's weird. Probably wanting TMI but are you upchucking at all, or just hanging in the balance like the rest of us lol?.. I haven't been eating anything either though b/c the nausea is so strong, every smell spoils any piece of appetite I think I have. 
Buttt, since my hubby can't cook worth a lick either (he's burned hot dogs and noodles in the microwave 2 times already and counting) I have to cook or else he would spend all of our money on fast food lol. Not to mention, he eats A LOT, yet doesn't gain weight nor gets full :shrug: 

Anyway, I wish I could be as active and energetic as Karen, cooking is the most I'm doing these days after work. I guess we all can't be as lucky haha..


----------



## lacanadienne

HopingCarter said:


> Well hello and welcome lacanadienne!! H&H9 to you! I have a midwife too, and so far she's been pretty awesome :thumbup: Let us know how it goes at your appointment. How long do you have to wait for one?




swampmaiden said:


> welcome to the thread lacanadienne.. is this your first pregnancy??

HopingCarter, I have to wait another 9 days until I know if they'll take me. Swampmaiden, yes, this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## swampmaiden

carter.. no actual vomiting.. but I feel almost on the verge periodically. I know that the few times (lol many times..) I've been hungover and sick, puking always made me feel better, so maybe thats the case with morning sickness also? I know vomiting causes endorphins to be released, so you temporarily feel better afterward. 

lacanadienne, welcome to the crazy world of pregnancy then.. hope everything goes well for you :) 

So... Here in San Diego, the humidity is finally going away.. its still hot, but now at least its bearable. The humidity was just awful.. couldnt wear sunscreen or moisturizer let alone makeup without it running off your face as soon as you go outside. I'll take a dry heat anyday

Hows the summer treating the rest of you?


----------



## HopingCarter

I'm in Wisconsin so the summer here is pretty nice. Of course it's known for it's cold weather (and cheese lol), but in the summer it balances very well. It's not too cool where u have to wear a jacket and it's not too hot where u have to be totally naked wearing ice cubes for underwear. We do get the high 90s maybe 100s but its probably a week out of the whole summer, mostly upper 70s/80s. So I've been okay actually besides my own body temperature which for some reason increases randomly which makes me hot no matter what. I'm just glad I'm not huge right now b/c I'm sure nothing would help with heat except extreme cold lol


----------



## Karen916

Thanks for the kind words! Although I can't say I have any energy at all - I just do it because it needs to get done! And then feel tired for the rest of the day, haha.

lacandienne, congratulations!!!!! It is so great to see you over here! :happydance: Forgive me if I missed it, but do you know how far along you are?

1 more week to go until my u/s... I can't wait!!!


----------



## HopingCarter

It's just nice to see you having the nerves to do it!! I don't let me house become a total disaster, but I've missed washing dishes a couple of days haha. Thank god it's only us right now, so it doesn't get too messy..

Yay, for Karen's U/S :happydance: It's the 13th right? I know you can't wait to see your little bean in there with that heart flickering! And by next week it's going to be even more baby like so that'll be even more exciting. Woohoo!! I'm so happy for you, and you've been so patient and positive. I know you're going to be great results. Please keep us posted on the U/S. Is this going to be your meet and greet session too (midwife or OB)?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Do you ladies mind if I join in? I just found out I was pregnant a few days ago but I figured I'd pop over here and get involved :)


----------



## HopingCarter

sweetbliss89 said:


> Do you ladies mind if I join in? I just found out I was pregnant a few days ago but I figured I'd pop over here and get involved :)

Absolutely!!! Congrats Sweetbliss!! Always happy to hear a mommy get that :bfp: Is this your 1st :baby: too?


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, I'm 4 weeks and 3 days so far. It's great that you get your ultrasound soon. I would be soooo excited! :)

And apparently I have to figure out how to insert a ticker in the bottom of my signature.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Thanks HopingCarter! Yes it is my first :) :) :)


----------



## HopingCarter

YAY Sweetbliss!! Well sit back and enjoy this magical rollercoaster lol..It may get uncomfortable sometimes, but positive thinking goes a looongg way, and the ladies on this particular thread (and this forum) are awesome when it comes to mommy-to-be support. H&H9 to you :happydance::happydance:

:dust:


----------



## klink

lacanadienne and sweetbliss, congratulations on your :bfp: and a happy and healthy 9 months! 

And my nausea has been somewhat better. Having so much foam from the toothpaste in my mouth makes me gag every time though. Today I almost puked because of it.

I've been doing fine with the heat I guess, it just makes me more tired and sometimes dizzy, so I just stay inside or in the shade.


----------



## swampmaiden

yes klink, the toothbrush is making me gag also when I get my back teeth.. also when I floss my back teeth too I retch. Dealing with this constant morning sickness/sense of motion sickness is such a drag.. this is probably how the astronauts feel out in space in zero G


----------



## maggz

Hey all, I'm cautiously graduating from the positive thinking TTC thread! Tested this morning (seems like ages ago) on both FRER and an internet cheapie (cause I didn't trust the cheapie :haha: )

I'm very nervous since I've had a mc before and if I have another one I think my dh will never get excited about pregnancy again until I show him a baby! 

I just really need this bean (or, uhm, poppyseed I guess haha) to stick..!


----------



## HopingCarter

AWWW CONGRATS AND WELCOME MAGGZ!! I'm so sorry to hear of your previous loss, but I'm keeping my FX for your sticky bean :dust:
It's okay to be cautious hun, I think everyone on this thread is being extra cautious too haha (you should've seen our earlier discussions lol), but we're always hoping for the best outcome. You'll love the support you get over here, I do :thumbup: And plus, we do have a good laugh to take our minds off the "side effects" good or bad. Happy you got the BFP new mommy. How far along are you?


----------



## maggz

Thanks Carter :) Yeah I read through some of the thread already :) 

4w today, crazy it's so short but so many things are happening in there ;)


----------



## Karen916

Maggz!!! Congratulations!!! I am so very happy for you!!!

I know what you mean about being very cautious! I've been the same way. But, I'm just trying to stay as positive as I can, and squeeze in as much relaxation as possible, and it seems to be helping. :)

Congratulations to you too, sweetbliss!!! 

How great to see our little group growing!

HopingCarter, you asked about my OB a couple pages back, I think? I actually did meet her a couple weeks ago, for a quick introductory appointment, but I'll be seeing her again for a more in-depth appointment on August 25. She will not be doing my ultrasound on the 13th; I am going to a separate medical lab for that. Only 6 more days... I am so excited!!! And my husband already cleared it with work to leave early, so we should not have any issues with getting there on time. Woo hoo! :happydance:

I am with you gals on the feeling sick! Since hitting about 6 weeks it's been getting a little worse each day, but yesterday was the worst. I felt sooo sick and, not to be too disgusting, lol, but I was on the floor in front of the toilet just dry heaving for a while, ughh.... so gross. Still haven't actually thrown up, but it's been very close. I find the worst times are after breakfast and after dinner/before bed. Not much fun, but I just keep reminding myself that it's a sign that things are progressing well. :thumbup:


----------



## lacanadienne

So exciting that ultrasounds are happening soon! I probably won't have one until late September. I got in with a midwife here, but my appointment is mid September. I am happy to get one, though, because midwives are hard to come by.

Haven't felt sick yet (fxed), but my breasts are super sore, and have been for about two weeks now. I have heard taking vitamin B6, and eating protein before bed can help with the nausea - has anyone tried this?


----------



## sweetbliss89

My face has been so broken out! I know it is all just hormonal and a good sign I suppose but I had enjoyed not having to bother with make up in a while lol. Oh well, I'll take it any day :) Also had some nausea here and there but mostly my abdomen is just sore, I can't rest my arms across my stomach without it hurting and I've been having a harder time breathing. Well not necessarily breathing but it is just more labored I feel like and my heart feels like it is beating so fast all of the time. I am so incredibly hormonal and moody, poor DH.


----------



## maggz

Karen916 said:


> Maggz!!! Congratulations!!! I am so very happy for you!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about being very cautious! I've been the same way. But, I'm just trying to stay as positive as I can, and squeeze in as much relaxation as possible, and it seems to be helping. :)
> 
> Congratulations to you too, sweetbliss!!!
> 
> How great to see our little group growing!
> 
> HopingCarter, you asked about my OB a couple pages back, I think? I actually did meet her a couple weeks ago, for a quick introductory appointment, but I'll be seeing her again for a more in-depth appointment on August 25. She will not be doing my ultrasound on the 13th; I am going to a separate medical lab for that. Only 6 more days... I am so excited!!! And my husband already cleared it with work to leave early, so we should not have any issues with getting there on time. Woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> I am with you gals on the feeling sick! Since hitting about 6 weeks it's been getting a little worse each day, but yesterday was the worst. I felt sooo sick and, not to be too disgusting, lol, but I was on the floor in front of the toilet just dry heaving for a while, ughh.... so gross. Still haven't actually thrown up, but it's been very close. I find the worst times are after breakfast and after dinner/before bed. Not much fun, but I just keep reminding myself that it's a sign that things are progressing well. :thumbup:

Thanks hon! I'm so glad I got to join you all :happydance::cloud9: Like I said, just hoping with all my heart that I don't have to go back to TTC. I don't think my dh would handle it very well either! 

I'm really trying to relax and not stress about the little bean cause I know that won't do any good! Haha I've only known for 2 days! Come on!! :haha: :wacko:

As for symptoms, I started suspecting because I was bloated and started cramping before I knew af was supposed to show up (I usually don't cramp until like the minute af is here), but other than that there are no real changes. I'm a pretty queasy person to begin with so I never know if the queasiness I feel is a part of my regular morning *everything is gross* or if it's actually symptoms. :haha: This morning I had a pretty distinctive wave of nausea though so I'm thinking that's for sure a symptom! 

Those sound awful Karen - but you're right we can't really complain about it - I'd rather have it and know stuff is progressing than not at all I guess!:thumbup: Oh, and the bathroom floor is the best when puking/dry heaving/after puking - don't know why!! 

Sorry how infinite this post is but oh, I have a dr appt tomorrow morning so I'll stop by and tell you how it went! I haven't actually met my ob I don't know if I will tomorrow either... but I want a midwife too although I know it's not really custom here.


----------



## maggz

I also forgot to mention that I took another test this morning and it was a little darker than the one from yesterday - so that's good news!


----------



## lacanadienne

Maggz, look up the Bradley Method. They might have instructors in your area that can steer you towards a midwife, or at least a doctor who is more supportive of your choices. In Ontario, we're lucky as the midwives are publicly-funded as primary care providers for pregnancy and child birth, same as obs.


----------



## Karen916

That's great that your line is darker, Maggz! :thumbup:

Has anyone been having trouble sleeping? I find I alternate between a pretty decent sleep, and a pretty bad one. I'm having trouble finding a comfortable position, and when I toss and turn, it makes my stomach upset. :/ I suppose it's a natural way of your body preparing for the sleepless nights to come!

Happy weekend, everyone!!


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen916 said:


> That's great that your line is darker, Maggz! :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone been having trouble sleeping? I find I alternate between a pretty decent sleep, and a pretty bad one. I'm having trouble finding a comfortable position, and when I toss and turn, it makes my stomach upset. :/ I suppose it's a natural way of your body preparing for the sleepless nights to come!
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone!!

I've been having the same sleep pattern - not because of stomach upset, but I have been having cramps, and my body temperature doesn't seem constant during the night.


----------



## amygrrrango

I am definitely tired and fall asleep very quickly, but every night I seem to wake up and am wide awake, for no reason. It takes at least an hour to fall back asleep. Ahhh. :wacko:


----------



## maggz

I went to the ob today and got a date for my first ultrasound :thumbup: I'll be going September 5th - so long until then! But I'll have my blood drawn tomorrow and Monday to see the progression in hCG. 

My stomach's a little upset too, especially at night. I sleep okay though :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Hi everyone! Making my way over here from TTC positive thinking buddies! Didn't think it would happen this soon but I'm over the moon about it! Good to know there's such sweet support here in this group. 

I'm away at my dad and step moms house for the weekend and so glad I brought tests with me to get my BFP! I'd be going crazy feeling all these crampy symptoms and not knowing if I were pregnant. But thank God I am! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you.


----------



## maggz

Congrats again Mia :D 

Are you in the US?


----------



## MiaGirl

I am Maggz! In Illinois. You?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Congratulations Mia! 

Karen - I have problems sleeping some nights and others I am out cold. I fall asleep so fast too. I'll take all of the sleep I can get for now because I know shortly I won't be able to sleep and then I'll have a baby who doesn't let me sleep at all :)

Maggz - I'm sure time will fly between now and your appt!


AFM- I went to the Naval Hospital yesterday to pee in a cup so they could confirm that I'm pregnant and issue me a referral to an OB/gyn in town since they don't have one anymore. I wasn't expecting them to call me with the results until Monday but then I saw on the little bag I had to put my cup in they put a label that said "stat" on it so I had my hopes up that they'd call by the end of the day but they never did. I can access all of my files and labs online so I have just been doing that but it takes awhile to update usually and the entire website is down now :/ I had a question though... one of my friends said "ask them what your levels are when they call!" I wasn't aware that they can actually test your levels with just urine? I thought that would just give them a negative or positive.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Nevermind! I figured it out! It is a semi-quantitative test that they do and it DOES have levels! The beginning of this article explains it. https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...l-Stanford-University-School-of-Medicine.aspx 

They're really neat! Now I wish I had known about them and would have tried to find a way to buy a few for myself haha


----------



## mewolkens

Hi Everybody! Can I join in? This is still so surreal to me. I waited until 14 dpo to test because I was sure it would be negative, and got a BFP right away! I have had zero symptoms except for some mild cramps, although my OH swears my boobs are bigger than normal.


----------



## maggz

Welcome mewolkens :) haha I'm kinda excited for my boobs to get bigger;) 

sweetbliss that's kinda cool! Well it makes sense that you can get the levels from urine since BFPs range in darkness. Never thought about that. 

Had my blood drawn and their computer systems were down so they weren't sure what to do with one of the tests! Reassuring, eh? hahah


----------



## lacanadienne

Welcome Mia and mewolkens! H&H 9 months to you. It's a crazy journey that we're in, but we'll keep the positive energy up and hope for the best. Soon we will all be holding our little ones. :flower:


----------



## klink

Welcome to all the new members in this thread and all of you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Karen: I've been soo soo tired all the time, then I go to bed and have no trouble falling asleep but I wake up in the middle of the night sometimes even twice to go pee lol After that it's kind of hard to get comfy again :( Also I've been having mosquitos in the room so I was hunting for them too haha

Sorry that I haven't been saying much lately but I'm having family over since my hubby is back from training :)

Anyone else has a pregnancy brain? haha. It's been bad the last week, I forget everything!! I even forget what I want to type sometimes or what I wanted to say. My breasts have been growing like crazy too. They only hurt to the touch but my new bra already doesn't fit anymore. Hope they don't get too big, as I already have decent sized ones and it makes my back hurt!

I bought 2 maternity pants yesterday cause my other pants are already so tight and hurt cause where they close they push too hard into my lower abdomen. Saw my neighbor today and she said "oh my gosh you are already showing!" I explained to her that it's just bloating but she said it looks more like a small baby bump. It also gets harder and harder to suck in my belly. lol

Can't wait for monday when I finally have my appointment to confirm pregnancy with my clinic, even though I already had an u/s up in Germany. 

Sorry for so much text, just wanted to update you guys :)


----------



## guffeyad

My hubby and I have been trying to conceive since December 2013 (after I'd been on BCP for 10+ years) and after I stopped having my period coming off BCP, I went to the OB/GYN and found out I had very low progesterone (first level 1.3) and PCOS. I did a couple rounds of Provera and Femara, and got my BFP July 28 (well, it was really faint, but has gotten as dark as the control line yesterday).

So I'm 5wk 5 days, this is our first pregnancy and because of my low P levels my MD immediately put me on Prometrium (progesterone) capsules that I insert vaginally each night.

I feel like I've had mild symptoms...some breast tenderness, urinating often, fatigue. But my first appt isn't until Sept 2!!! I feel like I'm going crazy waiting a whole month to make sure this is real and our baby is healthy!

I've been driving myself crazy reading stuff online, and unfortunately stumbled across a lot of stories that just made me more anxious and worried. So, I'm very happy to have found this thread of positive attitudes! Best wishes to everyone!!


----------



## maggz

klink said:


> Welcome to all the new members in this thread and all of you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Karen: I've been soo soo tired all the time, then I go to bed and have no trouble falling asleep but I wake up in the middle of the night sometimes even twice to go pee lol After that it's kind of hard to get comfy again :( Also I've been having mosquitos in the room so I was hunting for them too haha
> 
> Sorry that I haven't been saying much lately but I'm having family over since my hubby is back from training :)
> 
> Anyone else has a pregnancy brain? haha. It's been bad the last week, I forget everything!! I even forget what I want to type sometimes or what I wanted to say. My breasts have been growing like crazy too. They only hurt to the touch but my new bra already doesn't fit anymore. Hope they don't get too big, as I already have decent sized ones and it makes my back hurt!
> 
> I bought 2 maternity pants yesterday cause my other pants are already so tight and hurt cause where they close they push too hard into my lower abdomen. Saw my neighbor today and she said "oh my gosh you are already showing!" I explained to her that it's just bloating but she said it looks more like a small baby bump. It also gets harder and harder to suck in my belly. lol
> 
> Can't wait for monday when I finally have my appointment to confirm pregnancy with my clinic, even though I already had an u/s up in Germany.
> 
> Sorry for so much text, just wanted to update you guys :)

Dang look at you pregnant lady! Haha, I am nowhere near showing or my boobs popping out! They can start doing that, I'm a ca B cup so I wouldn't mind some extra ;) 

Right before I got my bfp a friend shared some coupons for something called bellyband which buttons onto your regular pants and expands with your belly - so I'm getting that in the mail soon! 

That's so exciting you're going in for an appt, are you going to get to hear the heart beat? Mine is Sept 5th, can't wait :happydance:



guffeyad said:


> My hubby and I have been trying to conceive since December 2013 (after I'd been on BCP for 10+ years) and after I stopped having my period coming off BCP, I went to the OB/GYN and found out I had very low progesterone (first level 1.3) and PCOS. I did a couple rounds of Provera and Femara, and got my BFP July 28 (well, it was really faint, but has gotten as dark as the control line yesterday).
> 
> So I'm 5wk 5 days, this is our first pregnancy and because of my low P levels my MD immediately put me on Prometrium (progesterone) capsules that I insert vaginally each night.
> 
> I feel like I've had mild symptoms...some breast tenderness, urinating often, fatigue. But my first appt isn't until Sept 2!!! I feel like I'm going crazy waiting a whole month to make sure this is real and our baby is healthy!
> 
> I've been driving myself crazy reading stuff online, and unfortunately stumbled across a lot of stories that just made me more anxious and worried. So, I'm very happy to have found this thread of positive attitudes! Best wishes to everyone!!

Welcome and congrats on your bfp! Yes I love this thread and positive thinking is the way to go :D Makes everything easier if you make an effort to think positively. 

AFM nothing new, just talking to my belly every day asking it to stick ;)


----------



## klink

Welcome here guffeyad! Don't read so much stuff on the internet, it drives you insane! I did the same. Also those forums can be scary too as there are a lot of people that had m/cs before all together in one place. 
Don't be scared and take it day by day :) And I had the same symptoms when I was 5 weeks, they increased over the next weeks though and now here I am with a lot of symptoms, even nausea :)

Yea I heard about those belly bands but the problem is that my thighs are too big too now to fit my regular pants so I was like, whatever lol
No, I won't be able to hear the heartbeat, it's just gonna be an appointment for blood draw and such. I already had an u/s at 6+1 though and saw the little heart flicker, so I'm ok. :) Hope they don't take too long to put in the referral though (military hospital doesn't do u/s anymore so I have to go to the Italian hospital off post for one)


----------



## maggz

Oh thank god you're military so we understand each other's pain with tricare lol ;) these referrals take FOREVER!! So annoying. 
Oh lucky you to have seen it already! :D


----------



## mamaespo

heyy and congratulations to all of you!! Can I join?? I am 5 weeks 6 days pregnant and super excited :)) I love that this thread is about being positive.. I'm all about that!! I am in awe that something so new and little can make me so scared and excited all at the same time. Scared only because of all the talk on here about mmc and losses and that is terrifying! Esp on the days where I feel completely normal! But I know everything is going to be okay and happen the way its suppose to :)) thank you ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Hey welcome and congrats mamaespo :D It makes me worry too, when I'm feeling just fine and no symptoms to speak of! I have to remind myself that it's still very early so symptoms still have plenty of time to kick in. Although I've been pretty uncomfortable this morning - which is good I guess :rofl:
Sticky bean dust to you :)


----------



## mamaespo

thank you maggs! I have had waves of nausea (no throwing up yet) and sometimes sore boobs! I get really exhausted at random times.. not so much that I feel like I could fall asleep tho, more like just really lazy feeling. I also go pee soooo many times throughout the night! I hope all of this is a good sign/normal lol! I know now I'm wishing for more symptoms but I'm sure if ms comes and gets bad I will be wishing to feel like I do now :winkwink:


----------



## lacanadienne

Has anyone else had their heart racing randomly? I have bouts of my heart pounding in my chest for no apparent reason. It makes it hard to sleep. My breasts have also been SOOO sore.


----------



## mewolkens

Maybe not randomly, but when I went to the gym this morning my heart was beating way harder than normal and it was hard to keep up even though it's a class I've been taking for 18 months now.


----------



## sweetbliss89

lacanadienne said:


> Has anyone else had their heart racing randomly? I have bouts of my heart pounding in my chest for no apparent reason. It makes it hard to sleep. My breasts have also been SOOO sore.

YES! My heart rate has been double what it normally is and if I do ANY type of activity it beats so fast and I feel out of breath much easier. I have a friend who when she was pregnant asked her doctor about it and he explained that basically your heart is pumping more because it is trying to create more blood and is pumping for more reasons. Makes sense :)


Maggz - I completely understand the tricare frustration haha. I love that we have insurance and know how blessed we are but oh the hoops I feel like I jump through at times. Our Naval Hospital likes to take their sweet time with stuff too. I peed in a cup for them early Friday afternoon, they put a "stat" label on the bag... I still haven't heard from them and the tricare online lab info hasn't updated with the results either. I want to know how high my levels were! Twins run in my family so I'm nervous that my levels are going to be super high which would indicate twins haha. I'm going to call Naval Monday around noon if they don't call me first.

I feel like this pinching/crampy feeling in my lower abdomen will never stop. I know its good and I LOVE having this symptom because I feel like it keeps me from worrying too much but it gets pretty uncomfortable at times. Does anyone else have this symptom? And my whole abdomen is just really tender :/


----------



## lacanadienne

sweetbliss89 said:


> YES! My heart rate has been double what it normally is and if I do ANY type of activity it beats so fast and I feel out of breath much easier. I have a friend who when she was pregnant asked her doctor about it and he explained that basically your heart is pumping more because it is trying to create more blood and is pumping for more reasons. Makes sense :)
> 
> I feel like this pinching/crampy feeling in my lower abdomen will never stop. I know its good and I LOVE having this symptom because I feel like it keeps me from worrying too much but it gets pretty uncomfortable at times. Does anyone else have this symptom? And my whole abdomen is just really tender :/

Good to know about the heart rate. :) I have been having cramping on and off. I always have cramps before AF too, so I sometimes wonder if I'm just constipated. Lately, though, it has been more of a pinching lower down in front - off to the sides -, so can't be that. I guess we'll know how long it lasts when it finally stops - LOL. Can't wait for my first ultrasound. It will likely be around 11 weeks, but it seems like such a long way away. I'm just dying to hear that little heart beat.


----------



## MiaGirl

I've also felt like I'm way out of shape or something when my heart is pounding really hard from walking upstairs. Haha glad I'm not alone. 

I haven't called a doctor yet to make a first appointment but will probably look into it tomorrow. I'm wondering: is it normal to go get a hcg blood test and see progression? I want to just because I'm curious, but I don't know if that's actually necessary. 

Sweetbliss, I've had milder af-like cramps since getting my BFP 2 days ago. You're not alone in that. My abdomen isn't tender, but I do feel lots of things going on I'm my uterus that aren't typical haha.


----------



## swampmaiden

welcome all the new ladies, and congrats on your BFPs! 

Got my first real prenatal checkup appt tomorrow with the midwives. As we dont have insurance atm, we are just paying OOP for midwife/birth center

Even tho I had a scan about 2 weeks ago and we saw the heart flickering, I kinda been wanting another US just for reassurance.. although Im still nauseous and exhausted. It hardly seems real that this pregnancy is sticking!!! so happy! :happydance:


----------



## maggz

sweetbliss89 said:


> Maggz - I completely understand the tricare frustration haha. I love that we have insurance and know how blessed we are but oh the hoops I feel like I jump through at times. Our Naval Hospital likes to take their sweet time with stuff too. I peed in a cup for them early Friday afternoon, they put a "stat" label on the bag... I still haven't heard from them and the tricare online lab info hasn't updated with the results either. I want to know how high my levels were! Twins run in my family so I'm nervous that my levels are going to be super high which would indicate twins haha. I'm going to call Naval Monday around noon if they don't call me first.

Exactly. Same here! I'm grateful and all that :) But seriously - I can't make an appointment with my ob until my PCM sends a request to Tricare, gets an answer back, and clears it with the ob office. Instead of me just calling Tricare directly to get it all done in one day. Hoops everywhere lol. 
I am kinda happy that I won't be using a Military facility cause of all the bad stories I've heard about them. My friend had a horrible birth at one of their hospitals. 
You said they don't have an ob at yours, right?
Ooh twins that would be exciting :D 



MiaGirl said:


> I've also felt like I'm way out of shape or something when my heart is pounding really hard from walking upstairs. Haha glad I'm not alone.
> 
> I haven't called a doctor yet to make a first appointment but will probably look into it tomorrow. I'm wondering: is it normal to go get a hcg blood test and see progression? I want to just because I'm curious, but I don't know if that's actually necessary.
> 
> Sweetbliss, I've had milder af-like cramps since getting my BFP 2 days ago. You're not alone in that. My abdomen isn't tender, but I do feel lots of things going on I'm my uterus that aren't typical haha.

No I don't think the hcg progression is necessary, just something doctors can offer for reassurance I believe. 



swampmaiden said:


> welcome all the new ladies, and congrats on your BFPs!
> 
> Got my first real prenatal checkup appt tomorrow with the midwives. As we dont have insurance atm, we are just paying OOP for midwife/birth center
> 
> Even tho I had a scan about 2 weeks ago and we saw the heart flickering, I kinda been wanting another US just for reassurance.. although Im still nauseous and exhausted. It hardly seems real that this pregnancy is sticking!!! so happy! :happydance:

Aw that's so exciting! Let us know how it goes :D 
I see you're in San Diego, I'm like an hour away from there!


----------



## Karen916

Welcome and congratulations to our new joiners!!! :flower:

I hope everybody had a nice weekend!

Has anyone found their emotions to be really kicked up lately? I was feeling really mellow until a couple days ago, but now I find myself getting all upset or stressed for silly, minor things! Argh, lol. 

I just can't wait for the u/s on Wednesday!!! I'm literally counting down the hours! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

*Sorry for the page post, but I wanted to catch up...*


sweetbliss89 said:


> My face has been so broken out!...

My face is turning into the moon as I type. Maybe I'm exaggerating a bit, but I'm used to my face being smooth and these little break outs are p'ing me off lol..



amygrrrango said:


> I am definitely tired and fall asleep very quickly, but every night I seem to wake up and am wide awake, for no reason. It takes at least an hour to fall back asleep. Ahhh. :wacko:

My sleep hours are out of whack too nowadays. Same here



MiaGirl said:


> Hi everyone! Making my way over here from TTC positive thinking buddies! Didn't think it would happen this soon but I'm over the moon about it! Good to know there's such sweet support here in this group....




mewolkens said:


> Hi Everybody! Can I join in?...




guffeyad said:


> My hubby and I have been trying to conceive since December 2013 (after I'd been on BCP for 10+ years) and after I stopped having my period coming off BCP, I went to the OB/GYN and found out I had very low progesterone (first level 1.3) and PCOS. I did a couple rounds of Provera and Femara, and got my BFP July 28 (well, it was really faint, but has gotten as dark as the control line yesterday).
> 
> So I'm 5wk 5 days, this is our first pregnancy...




mamaespo said:


> heyy and congratulations to all of you!! Can I join?? I am 5 weeks 6 days pregnant and super excited :))...

I just want to welcome and congratulate all of you ladies on your :bfp:s and a H&H9 to you all. This is definitely the most exciting time in a woman's life I think, especially when it's your first pregnancy and you've been trying and didn't think it would happen. Lots and Lots of :dust: to us all, and I know you ladies are on :cloud9: like the rest of us...again, CONGRATZ!!


swampmaiden said:


> ...
> Got my first real prenatal checkup appt tomorrow with the midwives. As we dont have insurance atm...

Woohoo!! Swampmaiden, I "officially" meet my midwife on Thursday. I've met with her previously because of the other complications I was having, but she said there's more that we would need to talk about on Thursday, a 90 minute session, and I have to meet the other midwives just in case she isn't there, I'd feel comfortable with them. So, all in all, she seems pretty nice and genuinely concerned for her patients, I don't just feel like a number or just another pregnant woman, and you've got to love that! I can't wait to see your update. I read too you saw your baby's heartbeat as well, that's so awesome. You should post a pic of your U/S!!??

I've officially graduated to the vomiting class though :sick:, at first I thought it was a fluke, but nope:nope: It's been ruling my life these last couple of days, and it feels like it's non-stop, but I won't complain...but I will say this: be careful what you wish for though Ladies :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

maggz said:


> Exactly. Same here! I'm grateful and all that :) But seriously - I can't make an appointment with my ob until my PCM sends a request to Tricare, gets an answer back, and clears it with the ob office. Instead of me just calling Tricare directly to get it all done in one day. Hoops everywhere lol.
> I am kinda happy that I won't be using a Military facility cause of all the bad stories I've heard about them. My friend had a horrible birth at one of their hospitals.
> You said they don't have an ob at yours, right?
> Ooh twins that would be exciting :D


Yeah, there isn't an OB at our military facility. They closed it just a few months ago because they were having to deliver all babies at the hospital just 1 mile down the road anyway. It was rather pointless. I'm guessing that you're on Prime, right? I don't know what branch or rank your husband is but I do know that for E-4 and below you can switch to Standard for your pregnancy, be seen out in town, and then switch back to Prime. But he has to be E-4 or below, if he isn't then you'd have to wait like 1 year I think it is to switch back to Prime, for some reason that rule doesn't apply for lower ranks. You can PM me if you need help or have any questions! I've never done it and can't now but I do know people who have done it.
Has your PCM not confirmed your pregnancy yet?! 


Naval finally called and confirmed with me this morning and she gave me the run down on everything. I'm so anxious to finally have my referral and set up the first appointment with the OB :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Karen916 said:


> Welcome and congratulations to our new joiners!!! :flower:
> 
> I hope everybody had a nice weekend!
> 
> Has anyone found their emotions to be really kicked up lately? I was feeling really mellow until a couple days ago, but now I find myself getting all upset or stressed for silly, minor things! Argh, lol.
> 
> I just can't wait for the u/s on Wednesday!!! I'm literally counting down the hours! :)

If by emotions you mean irrational annoyances then yes! My coworkers piss me off lol I feel like I'm picking up their slack and I hate it. Normally it wouldn't bother me too much but last night I just had enough. Thankfully I felt better after venting to dh lol poor guy. 



sweetbliss89 said:


> Yeah, there isn't an OB at our military facility. They closed it just a few months ago because they were having to deliver all babies at the hospital just 1 mile down the road anyway. It was rather pointless. I'm guessing that you're on Prime, right? I don't know what branch or rank your husband is but I do know that for E-4 and below you can switch to Standard for your pregnancy, be seen out in town, and then switch back to Prime. But he has to be E-4 or below, if he isn't then you'd have to wait like 1 year I think it is to switch back to Prime, for some reason that rule doesn't apply for lower ranks. You can PM me if you need help or have any questions! I've never done it and can't now but I do know people who have done it.
> Has your PCM not confirmed your pregnancy yet?!
> 
> 
> Naval finally called and confirmed with me this morning and she gave me the run down on everything. I'm so anxious to finally have my referral and set up the first appointment with the OB :happydance:

Yeah we wouldn't be able to do that then. Is standard easier to deal with than prime? I guess it really doesn't matter from here on out since I just need the referral so my ob has permission to "treat me for pregnancy" lol. 
No the thing was that I already had a scheduled check up with my ob when I found out I was pregnant so I didn't have to go to my PCM. Last time they told me that I needed to always come in (to the PCM) first before they can submit a request but now they said I don't need it - whatever, I'm not gonna go there if I don't have to haha. 

Yay! When is your appointment? Did they tell you your levels?


----------



## HopingCarter

Karen916 said:


> ...I hope everybody had a nice weekend!
> 
> Has anyone found their emotions to be really kicked up lately? I was feeling really mellow until a couple days ago, but now I find myself getting all upset or stressed for silly, minor things! Argh, lol.
> 
> I just can't wait for the u/s on Wednesday!!! I'm literally counting down the hours! :)

My weekend was not as nice as I'd like it to be lol, but hey, I'm still here :)!! My emotions have been all over the place though, especially with this new v-stage :sick:, I've been really pissy lately ::growlmad: so my hubby is getting the worst of it! I'm definitely irritated by everything in life right now...I just hope this past soon b/c I'm so not a debby downer, or pissy patsy! I love being my happy self


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - No they didn't tell me my levels. Apparently it is only negative or positive but when I google what the name of the lab is it says there are levels so I'm just going to keep checking tricare online until it updates and has the levels on there haha. I have to wait for the referral to be approved before I can schedule my appointment so hopefully that doesn't take too long!

That's strange that they were giving you such a hard time. I hope it gets straightened out soon! I think we're really close in our pregnancy, no? 


I'm right there with you ladies on crazy emotions. I have pretty much lost my mind multiple times over the weekend. I think most of it is that DH's mother, step father, and 2 youngest brothers are getting here Saturday and to say that I dislike his mother is an understatement. They are causing me SO much stress and frustration. I'm sorry but I feel like if you're going to STAY at someone else's house and they are paying for everything and are feeding you for free, then you shouldn't call them and tell them what kind of food you don't like! It is free, I'm paying for it and making it, be grateful! Ahhhh! Okay, I'm just going to stop now before I get worked up again. I'm pretty sure if they weren't coming then I'd be perfectly fine other then maybe a little bit more emotionally sensitive.


----------



## maggz

Haha yeah just stay on that refresh button :D 
Yeah it's been very weird ever since we moved and I got the new PCM, but I think it's gonna be fine. I would just love to have a midwife and I don't know what to do about that lol

Oh I'm sorry they're giving you such a hard time! That is very rude of them. I agree completely, you shouldn't expect stuff like that when you're staying with someone for free, I would even expect that they bought dinner or offered to make it a couple of times. Hope it turns out better than it's looking right now. :hugs:


----------



## sweetbliss89

maggz said:


> Haha yeah just stay on that refresh button :D
> Yeah it's been very weird ever since we moved and I got the new PCM, but I think it's gonna be fine. I would just love to have a midwife and I don't know what to do about that lol
> 
> Oh I'm sorry they're giving you such a hard time! That is very rude of them. I agree completely, you shouldn't expect stuff like that when you're staying with someone for free, I would even expect that they bought dinner or offered to make it a couple of times. Hope it turns out better than it's looking right now. :hugs:


Look into birth centers in your area! We have one about an hour away and we are allowed to deliver there, you just have to pay a fee, I think its like $300 but I feel like that isn't bad at all for how incredible of a facility it is. I'm talking queen size beds and actual real rooms, not hospital rooms lol and they have birthing tubs and all. See if there is one in your area, mid wives are usually who run them.

Thanks! I'm just going to try to hang in there and hopefully they'll be here and gone before I know it then I won't have to see them for a very, very long time lol


----------



## lacanadienne

It's exciting that some appointments are coming up. Let us know how it goes! We're waiting impatiently for ours... I'm in Canada, and everything seems to take a lot longer since it's public health care. Went to see my GP, and she basically told me that if I'm going the midwife route, all she can say is congrats and wish me well. So I guess I'm waiting until mid-September to meet the midwife! Then I'll likely have only two ultrasounds (11 and 20 weeks), so I'm really hoping everything is developing as it should in there.


----------



## swampmaiden

ahh Hoping Carter, finally puking? lol 
I feel for ya, being sick puts a real cramp on the life style... just enjoy the days when its not so bad.. and yes, we all know being sick is a good sign, but after just a week or so of it, I was already complaining lol so no worries, nobodys gonna judge you for not enjoying being sick!

as for my U/S, I got it nearly 2 weeks ago and i posted a pic.. cant find the post atm, but we saw the heartbeat, fetal pole, yolk sac, double ring everything.. really really good signs!!

as for the rest of you ladies, good luck getting all the detail worked out!! we can't wait to see all your u/s photos!!! :)


----------



## maggz

sweetbliss - yeah I did look into it there's one about an hour away from here as well, they don't have hospital privileges but I'm not sure I want to deliver a) so far from home and b) not in a hospital... I might call them again and get to go on a tour of the facility. 

That sucks though that you don't like your in-laws. How long is your hubby staying in/you all overseas?


----------



## sweetbliss89

maggz said:


> sweetbliss - yeah I did look into it there's one about an hour away from here as well, they don't have hospital privileges but I'm not sure I want to deliver a) so far from home and b) not in a hospital... I might call them again and get to go on a tour of the facility.
> 
> That sucks though that you don't like your in-laws. How long is your hubby staying in/you all overseas?


That is the same with our birth center. It is 1 hour away and I'm not too crazy about delivering that far away. Let me know if you do go take the tour!

We aren't overseas, we're in South Carolina :) DH has been in for 6 years now and still has 3 on contract. He's torn between re-enlisting again or getting out after this term. Is your DH staying in?


----------



## maggz

Haha wow for some reason I had it fixed in my mind that you were in Italy?! hahahaha

Will do - I also wanna check out the hospital (that's literally down the street from us) which was just redone so it apparently looks really nice. 

Lol it depends on the day of the week if mine wants to stay in or not, if he makes chief before his time is up it might be worth it for him. He still has 4 years left.


----------



## Phoenix82

lacanadienne said:


> It's exciting that some appointments are coming up. Let us know how it goes! We're waiting impatiently for ours... I'm in Canada, and everything seems to take a lot longer since it's public health care. Went to see my GP, and she basically told me that if I'm going the midwife route, all she can say is congrats and wish me well. So I guess I'm waiting until mid-September to meet the midwife! Then I'll likely have only two ultrasounds (11 and 20 weeks), so I'm really hoping everything is developing as it should in there.

Hey huni

Can you get a private scan?? We can get private scans for about £50 in the uk, might be worthwhile if you can?? Xx


----------



## klink

Haha Karen I feel you! I've been crying for stupid reasons, even though to me they (still lol) are not stupid.
Went to WIC today and got my checks - yay :)
I've been so frustrated lately with just everything. Nothing works out the way I want it to and my family is here so I am super tired all day but can't sleep cause we are going on trips. They leave tomorrow so I am glad and sad at the same time. I always miss them when they are gone but I'm just way too tired lately to truly enjoy family time. :(
And I have cramping on and off since I got my bfp too ladies :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Hi Phoenix, and welcome to the thread!
It seems to me like most of the private u/s clinics are pretty much there exclusively for gender determination, which is not done this early. Also, there is quite some controversy since some clinics used to (I don't know if they still do) let you figure out the gender before 20 weeks, and a lot of women aborted girls after that. It seems so sad to me that this is the reality. You can usually get a doctor to order an u/s before 10-11 weeks if you're high risk, but otherwise it happens between 10-13 weeks.



Phoenix82 said:


> Hey huni
> 
> Can you get a private scan?? We can get private scans for about £50 in the uk, might be worthwhile if you can?? Xx


----------



## Karen916

I'm happy to see you here, Phoenix!! How are you feeling? How far along are you now?

Sorry to hear some here have been having stress and family troubles! Best wishes for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## sweetbliss89

maggz said:


> Haha wow for some reason I had it fixed in my mind that you were in Italy?! hahahaha
> 
> Will do - I also wanna check out the hospital (that's literally down the street from us) which was just redone so it apparently looks really nice.
> 
> Lol it depends on the day of the week if mine wants to stay in or not, if he makes chief before his time is up it might be worth it for him. He still has 4 years left.


I believe there is a girl on this thread who has a husband in the service and she lives in Italy, I can't recall her name though. That sounds just like my husband haha. Flip flops back and forth. At least they both still have plenty of time to decide :) 
How have you been feeling?


----------



## maggz

Yeah I just realized - it's klink! Totally confused you two together. 

I'm okay just like a human burp, fart, and peeing machine :rofl: 
How about you?


----------



## klink

Yea it was me lol

Well got bad news, the hubby and I are gonna be separated for the entire pregnancy starting middle of October. I am so heartbroken :( And it's not even because of a deployment but because he can't reenlist anymore and my visa is not done. It was unexpected cause they told him the wrong reenlistment dates :(
I am so scared to do all of the pregnancy on my own. :'(


----------



## maggz

What?? So you can't stay in Italy? 

That sounds horrible I'm so sorry :( 
If it's any consolation at least you'll have internet so you can update frequently... but I know that's not the same as having him there. I'd be freaking out too. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lacanadienne

klink said:


> Yea it was me lol
> 
> Well got bad news, the hubby and I are gonna be separated for the entire pregnancy starting middle of October. I am so heartbroken :( And it's not even because of a deployment but because he can't reenlist anymore and my visa is not done. It was unexpected cause they told him the wrong reenlistment dates :(
> I am so scared to do all of the pregnancy on my own. :'(

Sorry to hear that klink. That sounds like a nightmare. So are you staying in Italy while he goes back to the States or the other way around?


----------



## klink

He'll be going back stateside and I'll be going back home to Germany to have the baby there and get my visa and everything situated. It's gonna be hard but we gotta make it work somehow. I was thinking having him on skype while ultrasounds and such :) And I know that I can always talk to you ladies on here :hugs:

How are all of you feeling today? I've been really struggling with the heat lately.


----------



## maggz

Oh so you don't have a US visa? That sucks. Are you guys married? You can pm me I just went through the whole applying for residency thing :) 

I'm feeling good, kinda worries me how little nausea I've felt today and yesterday but my ob just called and my hormones are multiplying normally :D


----------



## swampmaiden

that sucks klink

my husband is leaving me also in September to enroll in school like 500 miles away.. this had been the plan even before we became pregnant. We can't really afford for both of us to go up together, and our lease is still good til January, so I'll be by myself pretty much, except for his breaks from the school program. I'm also hoping to move in with my in-laws (his uncle, aunt, grandma) after our lease is up.. they have a huge house and this will be the first baby for their family, so it'd be great.. but my husband may not even be here for the birth :(

Its just how life goes sometimes, at least you will still have family in Germany, just like I'll have family here.


----------



## klink

maggz: Exactly that's what we are starting to work on now, my green card. It won't take that long but I'm terrified of flying so I might just wait to fly over until after I have the baby.

swampmaiden: So we both are kind of in the same boat except that I won't see mine at all :) We'll get through this. :hugs:


----------



## sweetbliss89

So sorry you're having to deal with all of that Klink! I hope the green card process goes really fast! Maybe you could start a blog to document and write everything in so he could follow it and still be in on everything you're thinking, feeling, and doing. I don't know if you have a better way to communicate though. I'm doing a blog just to have to look back on.


----------



## Karen916

I'm very sorry to hear that, klink! That stinks and must be so frustrating. :( I hope and pray something will work out for you!

maggz, I know what you mean; when I was earlier on I was worried that the morning sickness hadn't started yet - but it will! Around the late 6- early 7 week point I really started feeling it pretty badly. I haven't thrown up yet, but it feels like I'm going to very often, especially after breakfast and later at night. Today I'm feeling it even before having eaten. I just remind myself, it's a good sign and it's all worth it! :)

I have a couple questions for you ladies who had the early ultrasound! 

1) Did they do a transabdominal, or transvaginal? I am personally hoping they can get a clear picture/heartbeat with just the transabdominal, but I don't know for sure what they will do. If any of you had the transvaginal type, did you have any bleeding afterward?

2) Is it customary to get a printout of the ultrasound picture, or do you have to specially ask for one/buy one? I definitely want to get one to show my family!

Have a great day, everyone! :hugs:


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh ladies I'm so sorry to hear that you have to be away from your hubbies during this pregnancy! It just sucks so bad...I know you guys are gonna both be fine, but I'm sure the thoughts are horrible and upsetting. I will be praying that all works out in your favors, no matter what. :hugs:

I'm a little better. I just got taught a lesson about eating so many pickles :haha: Oh, they are my kryptonite!! The :sick: ceased a little bit so I'm able to actually breathe now and have a full on conversation, which is progress. I just didn't think it would come on this strong already, oh well. Today Ms Karen gets her U/S though :happydance: can't wait to hear the update! And tomorrow I get my "official" scan and from what I've read my baby should have arm and leg buds and a distinct head shape, omg I can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen916 said:


> 2) Is it customary to get a printout of the ultrasound picture, or do you have to specially ask for one/buy one? I definitely want to get one to show my family!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! :hugs:

I haven't had an ultrasound yet, but in Canada I've heard they can give you one printout, but some hospitals will charge you for it. I guess you'll just have to ask at your appointment. Good luck! It's exciting!


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Karen, to answer your ?s

1) I got 2 early U/S which was a blessing, but they were both transvaginal ultimately. The second I got, they did do an ab one with a transvaginal follwing, but I couldn't see as much on the transabdominal. They only did the transabdominal to see if they could see something that early, and we did still see the baby at 6w 5d, but it wasn't really clear (don't know if it was the machine or what). Yes, I did have bleeding, but that was due to an issue I have. Overall baby is still fine. It might be scary to see at first if you do bleed, but it goes away fairly quickly.
2)Since this is your "official" 8 week scan, you should definitely rec'v your pics. I know in the US, we do at the dating scan. If they don't automatically, I don't see the harm in you asking for one. They should understand.

Hope you get your pics and GL at your scanning today!! :dance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

I got my referral and scheduled my first appointment! September 8th at 10 am! :) :) :) I'll be between 8 weeks and 8 weeks+3 depending on if they go by my period or by my ovulation date. 8 weeks isn't too early for an ultrasound is it? I'm really glad that they scheduled me at that time since she said they aim for between 8 and 10 weeks, the sooner the better for my anxiety lol but I'm just nervous that it'd be too early to see much on the u/s? 

Let the countdown begin: 26 days to go!


----------



## HopingCarter

YAYY! Sweetbliss :yipee: I know you're happy to at least have that to look forward to, and NO, 8 weeks is exactly the same time they give you here in the US, unless something goes wrong or happens unexpectedly, so that's perfect. The good thing is at that GA, your baby has arm buds and leg buds and a little (or big) head haha. I know it seems like a long time from now, but it's gonna come a lot sooner than you think. We're all gonna be on that countdown with you :)


----------



## swampmaiden

After weeks of just feeling really sick.. like motion sickness... I threw up for the first time this morning..

Im also an olive now.

And boy, after my puke did I feel much better!!! Now I've got a toasted pb&j holding things down in there.. and I feel pretty good.

I havent had an u/s since about 6.5 weeks, when all was well. I was getting a lil paranoid, esp cuz over the weekend my symptoms had faded a bit, but they came back stronger than ever yesterday.. where I slept more than I was awake during the 24 hr day lol

karen, youll have to ask for a print out


----------



## HopingCarter

swampmaiden said:


> After weeks of just feeling really sick.. like motion sickness... I threw up for the first time this morning..
> 
> Im also an olive now.
> 
> And boy, after my puke did I feel much better!!! Now I've got a toasted pb&j holding things down in there.. and I feel pretty good.
> 
> I havent had an u/s since about 6.5 weeks, when all was well. I was getting a lil paranoid, esp cuz over the weekend my symptoms had faded a bit, but they came back stronger than ever yesterday.. where I slept more than I was awake during the 24 hr day lol
> 
> karen, youll have to ask for a print out

LOL ohhhh boy Swamp, I see you're crossing over to the dark side too :haha:...It does make you feel better than being nauseous all day, but it's still not fun. I'm now a Raspberry as of today (thanks to Karen's b/c I don't have that ticker) 
Do they not just give them u/s printouts over there? I could've sworn that would be the usual to do at 8 weeks to see development, I guess not in Canada huh? O I just read too, another poster said they could charge her for a printout, that highway robbery!! It's her baby's growth WTH!! Sheesh, it should not be that difficult to press "print" (or whatever they press) when they're already taking stills of it anyway.....Anywho, I hope she gets one


----------



## maggz

According to what to expect I'm 5w today but all the other apps/tickers say 4w6d... But I decided to "celebrate" 5w anyways lol ;) So it's like an orange seed now with a pole and a primitive heart! 

Karen good luck on your ultrasound, made me feel a little better that yours didn't kick in until later. 
I think hopingcarter is right, you can get a better look by doing the transvaginal usually since it's still so tiny :) 

Aw swampmaiden congrats on your first puke :haha: just kidding, but yeah I remember when my sister was pregnant with her third she used to go in the kitchen in the morning and smell something she didn't like so she would throw up and then she could carry on with her day haha. 

Yay sweetbliss!! Our appointments are just days apart, mine is the 5th! :D It's so freaking exciting


----------



## sweetbliss89

HopingCarter- Thank you so much for the reassurance! I kept telling myself that's normal but I think I just wasn't expecting them to see me until like 10 weeks so it was a pleasant surprise that caught me off guard. And I totally sat here for almost 5 minutes trying to figure out what GA was... I was like uhm.... Georgia? But I'm pretty sure she isn't talking about the state then the light bulb turned on hahaha GESTATIONAL AGE! 

Swampmaiden- I am not looking forward to that nauseous stage! I get waves of it now but have yet to throw up. Glad you're feeling better though!

Maggz- We can count down together! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

LOL I'm so sorry, I didn't mean to confuse you. I'm new to forum lingo so when I looked it up, that's the abbreviation I saw and I ran with it haha, my badz!! 

Maggz, I didn't notice you had your scan date too, Cool beanz!! Karen and I were like you guys too. The countdown is really fun, especially when another momma has one right near yours. It's always good to hear the updates too! Up next...Klink I think :haha:


----------



## swampmaiden

thats for the support ladies.. its kinda funny to be congratulated for puking lol

But yeah, I've felt much better today.. especially when Im sitting down. Now I gotta get a nap in because I have a 6p-midnight shift today at work.. its gunna suuuuccckkk.... but at least once Friday is over, my 50+ hr/weeks will have ended thank god, even though Im working thru the weekend, its funny how work gets you.. finish a 50 hour week on Saturday, then start fresh again sunday with all 25 hours piled up right in beginning of week, so its really like working 75 hours in 9 days.. I cannot wait for next Wednesday... I'll have 3 days off in a row, I cant even believe it, Im so excited its like looking forward to christmas


----------



## maggz

Haha yeah swampmaiden what kinda world are we apart of :haha:
What do you do where you work 50 hour weeks? Sounds intense... I only work part time but it's stilll always so nice to have 2 consecutive days off lol

Yay sweetbliss! I'm so excited for us :D


----------



## klink

I'm so excited for all of y'all's u/s! I still don't have a date for mine yet :/ Damn tricare. They said they were gonna call within 5 business days which would be monday. So if they don't call until lunch I'll call in the afternoon haha. Here in Italy they only do ultrasounds around weeks 9-10 so I still gotta wait a bit. Tomorrow I'll be 8 weeks and my husband is trying to change our situation big times. He's gonna talk to his commander today and see if we can get at least an extension so my visa can be done in time and I can fly to the states with him. I have him kiss the baby goodnight now. weirdo. lol 
Yesterday I looked down on my boobs and just thought "Those are not mine." They were already big before but boy are they huge now. I feel like my boobs are bigger than my face and they definitely look weird on my tiny body.
The WIC lady weight me and said I gained too much weight, which I did but I was also only roughly 100lbs before this pregnancy. Now I am 108lbs but you can't even see where all that weight went so I'm not too worried. It's not that I live of junk food. I actually eat pretty healthy so we will see.


----------



## HopingCarter

Klink I'm rocking in the same boat as you!! I did gain 9lbs since I've been pregnant and I wasn't too concerned about it. My hubby said it all went to my butt which it did. But now that I've lost 4 lbs (thanks to the puking:sick: ) I don't know where it leaving from because the butt's still there lol!! My boobs have always been pretty huge so it would be hard to tell if they got bigger :( Maybe when I'm toppling over I'll get the idea ;). I believe that I'm going to carry my weight in my butt and hips because my stomach hasn't swelled at all yet, idk..maybe later 
I can't wait to see my little peanut today. I'm definitely gonna post some pics for you gals. I wonder how Karen's U/S went? I hope everything went well.

I hope you ladies are having/going to have a good day today :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - I hope Tricare gets their stuff together! If they don't call you by Monday, post here and I'll get you the number to call them at. Let us know what your husband's command says too!

You and HopingCarter need to send some of the boobage this way! haha I've never been blessed in that area so I'm looking forward to them hopefully getting with the program in the next few months. They've been hurting so bad the last few days so hopefully they're on their way! I have no clue how much weight I've gained, I know it is some though or at least I feel like it is some. I'm nervous to even find out!


----------



## lacanadienne

sweetbliss89 said:


> You and HopingCarter need to send some of the boobage this way! haha I've never been blessed in that area so I'm looking forward to them hopefully getting with the program in the next few months. They've been hurting so bad the last few days so hopefully they're on their way! I have no clue how much weight I've gained, I know it is some though or at least I feel like it is some. I'm nervous to even find out!

Sweetbliss, I'm with you on the boobage thing - lol - though I did measure them at some point and figured out I just have an abnormally small band size that they don't make, so I have to buy the smallest bra they make. My boobs have been killing me since at least two weeks ago, and they seem to have grown a bit, but not drastically.

Also, have been having nausea for three days now. It's a weird world where we're actually happy that the nausea comes. Not happy to be nauseous, but you know, happy that it's a good sign.

Oh yeah - just for everyone's information, since I had a bit of a freakout yesterday... hard cheeses are ok to eat even if they are made with unpasteurized (raw) milk - if they are aged more than 60 days, you're good, because the salt and enzymes kill the bacteria.


----------



## maggz

klink I really hope your dh's command can keep him for a little longer so you can come over here together. Do you know where he'll be stationed when you move?

Lol I agree with sweetbliss you guys need to share the boobies! I wouldn't mind getting some of that but my boobs don't even hurt yet... I'm kinda waiting for the 6 week mark before I freak out... Also with the ms since I haven't really felt it for the past 4-5 days, I can feel like an inkling of it but not as bad as it was the first couple of days, and def not bad enough to be puking! 

Haha good to know lacanadienne, what kind of cheese did you freak out about?


----------



## lacanadienne

maggz said:


> Lol I agree with sweetbliss you guys need to share the boobies! I wouldn't mind getting some of that but my boobs don't even hurt yet... I'm kinda waiting for the 6 week mark before I freak out... Also with the ms since I haven't really felt it for the past 4-5 days, I can feel like an inkling of it but not as bad as it was the first couple of days, and def not bad enough to be puking!
> 
> Haha good to know lacanadienne, what kind of cheese did you freak out about?

Don't worry too much, maggz, I wasn't nauseous as early as you, and I'm not feeling like puking yet. It's still early in the game, and trust me - as much as it's a good sign, it's not pleasant.

And I was freaking out about cheddar cheese.


----------



## Karen916

Hello, my friends!!

The ultrasound went amazing!!! The baby measured at exactly 8 weeks (my ticker is a little ahead because I ovulated on day 17), which confirmed the due date I had calculated of March 25! And we also got to see the heartbeat, which was measured at 170bpm! 

What a joy and a relief! It was one of the best moments of my life for sure!

We also got 3 printouts. You can't see much specifically but we can tell which end is the head and which is the feet - at least we think so, haha!

I'm so happy!!!!!!


swampmaiden, sorry the vomiting has started, but that's good that you felt relief afterwards! I wasn't sure if that would be the case, since it's different from throwing up from rotten food or drinking or something. Good to know! 

I am with you gals on the bigger boobs! Mine have always been super small, but over these last couple weeks they've been growing pretty steadily, and it is admittedly very exciting, haha.


----------



## maggz

Aw I'm so happy it went well Karen!! That must have been so amazing to hear and see :D I bet it feels even more real now! Hahah also happy for you and your growing boobs ;)


----------



## MiaGirl

Karen that's great the u/s went well! Sounds so exciting!

Sweetbliss we have an appointment the same day! I'm also September 8th at 9:30am :thumbup:

Klink that's good DH is trying to get your situation changed, I hope it works out for you guys! And dang girl, 100lbs, you're so tiny! 

My boobs just started becoming a tiny bit sore today, but it's early so I'm not expecting growth yet. I'd welcome the bigger ones though too like some of you said :winkwink:

We told our parents and siblings a couple days ago. Texted them all a picture of a bun in our oven. It was so fun and they all loved it. My dad said it was by far the best text he's ever gotten! First grandchild in both our families so it's exciting!


----------



## lacanadienne

It's great your u/s went well, Karen! Can't wait for mine. I actually set my ticker up based on ovulation date, so we'll see if that's accurate. Were the printouts free, finally? I'm curious, as we're both in Canada.


----------



## HopingCarter

Hahaha you ladies are so funny!! If I could TRUST ME I would UPS, FedEx, DHL etc..anyway to get them to y'all. I've had enough back problems with these things lol. Right now the soreness has gone down a bit but the nausea and vomiting is taking its place so it's not like I'm missing it...

Aww Karen, congrats!! I'm so happy it worked out for you :happydance: Seeing the heartbeat is definitely life changing!! Everything becomes real at that moment. I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## sweetbliss89

Karen - So glad your u/s went so well. That sounds really awesome and exciting! 

Mia - We can count down together! :) Mine is at 10am! We're both going to be a ball of nerves the days leading up to it I'm sure lol. Can't wait :)


I wrapped up the book we're sending to my Mom to tell her and my younger siblings (They live in PA and we're down in SC)! We got a Hallmark recordable book and on the front cover I wrote "Dear Nana, Please record this for me and send it back to Mom and Dad any time after April 2015. Love, Grandbaby #6" Her birthday is the 25th and we're going to have her open it a few days before, probably next Friday. I'm so excited and anxious to tell her and all of my siblings. I'll probably tell one of the sisters I'm closest with the day before. Right now only my older sister knows so it'll be fun for every one to finally know :)


----------



## klink

Oh yay Karen! I am so happy for you guys! You were so nervous and I hope that you can relax now a bit :)
Well I hope I don't loose my weight by puking lol I am glad that my nausea pretty much only shows up when I have an empty stomach, so if I have to puke, there won't be much coming out lol
Oh and I would love to send y'all some of my boobs :D I have slight scoliosis so that and the big boobs result in back pain for years now. 
DH talked to his commander today and he said he'll help out as much as he can and is trying to at least get us an extension. And if DH would be able to continue being active it would probably be Ft. Bragg, NC where we would be getting stationed at or Ft. Hood, TX.
Sweetbliss that book is a great idea :)
HopingCarter I'm sorry that you puked that much, you are a bit further along than what I am so I hope that doesn't happen to me haha And I don't know where that weight went other than my butt a bit and maybe some of my thighs but that's about it though.


----------



## Karen916

Thanks so much, everyone! :hugs:

lacandienne, yes, the printouts were free! Hopefully this will be the case for you, too!

It's weird, even though my belly has gotten progressively larger, as have my boobs, I haven't really gained any weight! I'm eating more, too, except for breakfasts being a little smaller lately due to the nausea. Even with that, my weight just fluctuates a few ounces each day. As of today I was one pound up from what I was the day I found out (29 days ago), so we'll see if it stays that way or goes back down tomorrow. It's not that I necessarily want to gain a bunch of weight, because I know in the first trimester just a few pounds are optimal; I just don't understand how I haven't when the belly and boobs have definitely grown! Maybe my scale just stinks, lol.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - I'm so glad DH's command is willing to try and help! Yayyyy! Please keep us up to date on it all! 

Karen - I'm afraid to get on the scale haha. I've always had a slight struggle with numbers and I'm afraid I'll be one of those people who gains 60+ lbs with baby #1. I've been building up the courage to step on the scale since you ladies started talking about it earlier so maybe tomorrow morning, or I'll do it tonight and tomorrow morning for comparison.


Ladies.... ROUND LIGAMENT PAIN! It is no joke. Since just a few days after I found out I was pregnant I'd had random what I would describe as stabbing pain on my lower right side if I make a sudden movement (rolling over too fast in bed, jumping up from a sitting position). I googled it.... apparently it isn't just me being crazy. At first I thought it meant something was wrong, nope, it is apparently normal but most common in the 2nd trimester. I'm barely into the first trimester though!


----------



## MiaGirl

Sweetbliss I'm glad you've figured out what's going on! Is there anything you can do to help it?

Klink that's great about DH! Hope it works out!


----------



## maggz

klink I really hope it all works out and they can work with you both on that. 

sweetbliss I haven't heard about that, but it sounds painful :/ 

lol Karen be happy about the no weight gain I'm sure we'll all be gaining more than enough weight in the upcoming months ;) 

I got to know the hcg levels, last Saturday (16dpo) they were 763 and the Monday after that (18dpo) 1749 :D


----------



## lacanadienne

klink - Fxed for you and your DH.

Karen - thanks for the info, and don't worry too much about no weight gain. A colleague of mine was pregnant and said that after month 3, 1 lb/week was typical, but before, it was like 1/2 lb per week or something - you might have more fluctuation than that in a day, let alone a week.


----------



## swampmaiden

maggz, yes I was crazy enough to actually take 2 jobs... one is just a summer job working at a day camp for kids, which tomorrow is my last day thank god.. my other job is at a garden center, which is waaay more chiil.. but they are both 25ish/hrs a week, so the double work load really piles up. I really shoulve quit the day camp one as soon as I found out i was pregnant, but oh well, I made it through the summer. The busy-ness probably helped to keep my mind off obsessing over this pregnancy, because otherwise Id worry about every little thing.. as it is, sometimes Im so busy i forget Im even pregnant for like, 5 whole minutes at a time

but yeah, all I do now is work, sleep, sit, lay on the couch... MAYBE an occasional load of laundry.. but Ive dropped the ball on cooking and cleaning.. I just dont have the juice for it.. and i feel bad for my husband, cuz he also has 2 jobs and works nearly 50hrs a week also so this month our house has kinda been a mess, but oh well lol

sweetbliss-- yes, ive been getting more round ligament pain also.. its a little worrisome, because sometimes it feels like its kinda pulsing a bit, but i guess thats normal?? Its nothing major, just tugs and twinges

karen, yay on the great u/s... its such a good feeling to know that the lil baby is alive and kickin in there

for all you ladies just 5 weeks in.. the nausea really starts getting bad around week 7.. youll feel like you are constantly motion sick.. that and the near debilitating exhaustion.. boy, can i sleep at the drop of a hat nowadays.. looking forward to entering 2nd trimester now.. less than a month away!! eeek!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Lol swamomaiden. Sleeping at the drop of a hat, I can relate because that was me yesterday. After I came back from the u/s it's like I couldn't stay up for more than an hour. I'm glad you made it through those 2 jobs unharmed. At least now you can get the relaxation you need, even though you'll probably still be tired no matter what. The life of a pregnant woman...

Klink, I'm praying your DH gets that extension. It's so nice to have that support, b/c my fear of flying is probably worst haha. I have NEVER been on an airplane. I drive, or take the Greyhound or Megabus if I need to go out of state. I'm happy to hear he's holding things up so that he can travel with you. That's a great hubby for you :)!!!

My vomiting is not as bad these last 2 days. My doctor said the reason it came on so strong was because I was so Anemic (iron deficient), and once I started taking the prenatals, since it had such high percentage of Iron (21st Century PreNatal/ Iron 28mg 156%dv) my body didn't take too well to it because it was such a high dosage, but it should start to adjust daily as I take the pills (just a FYI if anyone else has experience w/ being Anemic)

Here's my little peanut at 8+1, 163 bpm:
[IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/2nrk96u.jpg[/IMG]

Look at those arm buds!! I was bawling when I saw it


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swampmaiden - It really is worrisome. I try to not think too much about it and just move a little slower now. 

HopingCarter - That's awesome! The u/s looks so good! 

Someone put my mind at ease? Had a BM this morning (sorry, TMI) and there was the slightest tinge of pink in my CM afterwards. Like it was more yellow/white than anything but kind of peach in color too. I feel like logically it was just that during a BM it can irritate the cervix but then the other part of me just worries and comes up with horrible scenarios. And just now I think I feel cramping :/


----------



## HopingCarter

I don't know if it's going to ease your mind (that's just how us new mothers are lol) but I have actually been spotting the last 2 weeks. Of course, I went to the dr yesterday and everything checked out perfect. Some women truly do just experience slight bleeding, which that might not even be blood. It may just be the color mixture, that happens too. You could be right on target with the theory of that just being your BM, especially if it was kind of a hard one ;). It's so sensitive down there, just breathing too hard can irritate the cervix lol (my midwife said that yesterday). Doesn't sound like it could be problem to me.:thumbup:


----------



## MiaGirl

Maggz that's great about the hcg levels! Must be really reassuring :) my reassurance since I won't get blood tests is that i took a digital today and the weeks estimator is up to 2-3, so that makes me happy. 

Swampmaiden that sounds tiring enough to make a non-pregnant person exhausted! Thanks for the warnings too, I'm trying to enjoy my non morning sickness days right now. 

Hopingcarter, beautiful u/s!!

Sweetbliss I would also say don't be concerned about it. Like you said, irritation can happen easily and it's not like it was a lot of blood or bright red or anything.


----------



## swampmaiden

nice u/s, hopingcarter!

sweetbliss, i heard its normal for the mucous to be yellowish in color. now when you say 'cervical mucous' are you actually reaching all the way up and swabbing the cervix itself, or you just mean the regular vaginal secretions? because sometimes even poop can have a pinkish, peachish tinge to it.. if its just the barest hint of something, I wouldnt worry too much about it either


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh yeah and sweetbliss, I just read on the last page how you're going to break the news w/ the book. I thought that was a really creative and awesome idea :thumbup: Man, I wish my hubby wouldn't have spilled the beans. I would've loved to try some of those things haha


----------



## Karen916

Sorry you're feeling worried, sweetbliss! What you have described sounds like what happened to me when I was about 5 1/2 weeks. I had three days of spotting like that after BMs. With my history I was concerned so I ended up going to the hospital to get it checked out, and all was fine. The doctor said it can be caused by exertion, such as jogging, but I wonder if possibly a very difficult BM could be the culprit. My friend who is also a doctor was explaining to me that as the uterus grows it presses on the bowels a bit, which can cause cramping, too.

Other causes for cramping that I've learned about are the uterus stretching, and the placenta forming and attaching itself to the uterus. I've also read that that can cause a little bit of bleeding, too. Also, not to be too TMI, but having an orgasm can cause cramping, as well.

I hope that helps put you at ease! But, if you are still feeling concerned, I'm sure it can't hurt to consult with a doctor, and hopefully that will help you feel more relaxed. :flower:


----------



## maggz

Okay so sorry I'm not getting this but what is BM? lol... 
sweetbliss I'm sure it's just a little tiny spotting don't worry (I know, easier said than done!)

hoping that is awesome!!! I almost bawled when I saw it, so precious! It makes it so real :baby:

miagirl that's great!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Thank you SO much ladies! You all are the best! I've gone to the bathroom like 4 times in the last hour just to check haha. No more spotting so I'm going to chalk it up to the BM and leave it at that. I think I have a sensitive cervix or something because I do almost always have a light amount of spotting after sex (this wasn't due to that though lol) and I had to have a blood vessel on my cervix cauterized back in April because it was too close to the surface and I was spotting literally all day for 10 days in the middle of each cycle and it'd be awful after a BM due to the irritation. UGH, I wish I wasn't such a worry wart lol. That first appt needs to hurry up and get here.

Mia - I won't be given blood tests to check my HCG either so a digi like that is a good idea! I might have to do that as well, maybe next week.


----------



## mewolkens

For all of you U.S. ladies who are a little farther along than me, I have an appt. scheduled for Monday with an OB/GYN. I know that they aren't going to do a scan or anything, but what are they going to do? Will they check levels or just confirm pregnancy and move on from there? I've never done this before, so I don't know what to expect.:shrug:


----------



## HopingCarter

Maggz, BM is bowel movement 

Well, mewolkens, the only reason I had an appt that early was because I going thru a crazy stage, when the cramping and blood after DTD made me paranoid, and they still did a scan for me (a transvag only at that time) and they did BW too! If this is your actual dating scan, then you should automatically get that. From what I know, if they set it up that early for you, you should still get the scan and BW just to make sure things are progressing well and you don't have any blood issues of course, even if you don't get a printout of the u/s. Also, if this is dating scan, they do cultures (check for diseases, infections, etc) and also talk to you about full term prenatal care. That's what happened for me


----------



## klink

I've been having that pain too ladies! Actually today I got another set of bad news from DH work and ever since I had to cry so hard I am cramping some on the left side. It feels like it's where one of my ovaries is located. At first it was only when I was walking and now it's also while sitting down. :nope: DH said if it's not better until tomorrow we go to the hospital. Told him about the cramping today and his unit said, that he can't take me to the hospital during work because I am "not that pregnant yet." can you guys believe this?? :growlmad:
And on top of that they are sending him on a 3 week field rotation so unless I push the dating scan farther back, he won't be able to come. :cry:
I've been crying all day and I just don't know what to do anymore. I mean being able to stay with my family pretty much whenever is great, but I never get the rest I need at my mom's place. I have younger siblings that are only 7 and 9 (I turn 22 next month) and they are just so loud and don't understand that I need rest. Plus I would not even have my own room there or a bad. And sleeping on the couch while being pregnant just sucks.

And look at this little baby of yours!!!!! He/She is adorable already!!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## HopingCarter

Aww I'm soooo sorry Klink! That really stinks! How in the hell can they say you're not "that" pregnant, it's still his child and he should be able to take you no matter what, that's blows a$$!! I would be just as mad and sad and depressed, I feel your pain :cry::growlmad::brat::hissy: I just don't see why they couldn't allow it. As far as the living sitch, I really feel for you right now. As a pregnant woman, rest is essential. Especially when your body is calling for it. Not to just be lazy, but because the body is already in overdrive and needs to continuously rejuvenate. Have you tried talking to your parents about your lack of rest? Do you think they would care? I sure hope, obviously, your mom's been pregnant before (and not that long ago) she should understand :shrug: I hope it gets better soon. I will be praying for you hun!!


----------



## lacanadienne

Oh man, that sucks, klink. Could your parents ask one of your younger siblings to sleep on the couch instead? You need the rest right now.

I've been having a real rough time sleeping lately, and that's in my own bed. I can only imagine having to sleep on the couch. As it is, I am sore and tired - I guess it's a combination of bowels being disrupted, and heart racing randomly, and nausea. :sleep: I think we will all be happy when we get to the 2nd trimester - lol - but that's so far away for me!!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'm so sorry Klink, that is really rough! Could you and DH go ahead and go to the hospital tonight when he gets off work if you're still having that cramping? Is there any chance your doc would push your appointment up so DH could come? You're far enough along right now, I wonder if they've had any cancellations. If you tell them what is happening they might be willing to try and squeeze you in even if they don't have an appointment open. I really hope things start to turn around for you and it gets better! :)


I've been having some cramping too all day. No bleeding though so I'm trying to not worry but it needs to stop because my stomach hurts and all of those muscles feel so tired. I took a 2 hour nap and am still exhausted.


----------



## swampmaiden

wow klink, the military sure can be cold sometimes... I guess they figure women get pregnant, its not that big of a deal, and all pregnant women are basket cases anyways so why feed into the drama? it's pretty insensitive. 

if you guys have the $$ for it, have you considered getting an air mattress or a cot to sleep on? if it were me (cuz I can be a bit of a bitch sometimes) I'd just kick one of the younger siblings out of their room or at the very least commandeer a spot on the floor of the room for a mattress.. that way you'd at least have a door to close. 

as for me, I had some round ligament type cramps and twinges yesterday.. gone today, but for some reason ive felt pretty good today.. after so much sickness, can it finally be passing? still tired, but Ive really gotten into the daily nap habit now, and i think its really been helping

so, my due date is march 20th, and that puts the start of my 3rd trimester right on Christmas day!! what a funny coincidence, and a great present it will be.. fingers crossed I make it, but as Im already 9+ weeks, Im starting to feel pretty good about this pregnancy sticking!! :happydance:


----------



## klink

Thank you guys so much for your support. Unfortunately he's leaving on Monday for 3 weeks so the only thing I could do is pushing the appointment back. I'll go to the hospital tomorrow though and tell them I've had cramping the entire time and hope they'll do an u/s so I can be sure the baby is ok and DH gets to see our little one as well.
And they gave me a mattress as well to sleep on on the ground but it's a super shitty one and I started to get back and hip pain from it and they don't have an extra room so I had to share a room with my 7 year old sister. Right now I am in my own home (thank god) but only until October. We don't know how to handle the situation right now but we hope for the best. 

Again, thank you guys so much for your support it really helps me to at least try to keep my sanity :hugs:

Hope all of you will have a great weekend!


----------



## maggz

oh klink that sucks, I really hope you figure something out, especially the sleeping arrangement.. is there no way one of your siblings can switch you? I remember when I was little I never felt a difference in beds so I bet they won't care, maybe even think it's cool :) 

Yay swampmaiden! Christmas seems sooooooo far away but so close at the same time! 

So I got a little freaked at work cause I started thinking that I really don't have any symptoms and I took another test which was very very positive ;) Control line was lighter than test line and the test line started forming as soon as the dye ran into the white part. Phew, I'm so relieved!


----------



## klink

I was the same when I was that far along maggz, I don't even know how many tests I took haha


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink sorry about that crazy situation! Let us know how it goes if you've gone to the hospital and if they gave you an u/s. I hope your DH can get to see the baby! 

Swamp maiden that's fun about 3rd trimester and Christmas! I'm so happy for you that it sure seems like this is a sticky baby since you're 9 weeks already!id love to be 9 weeks and feel much more out of the risky part. 

I've really been feeling no symptoms except being tired and my nipples are slightly sore to the touch. I'm hoping it's fine to not feel much at this point, but since there's no bleeding or anything I'm choosing to believe things are progressing in a healthy way!


----------



## maggz

Yeah same here Mia, it would be too good to be true to not get sick at all so I think it'll kick in next week at the six week mark :winkwink:
My sister has four kids, three girls and a boy - she was sick as a dog with her girls but nothing with the boy. On the other hand, my other sister has one boy and was very sick. So I guess it's not a boy thing just different for everybody.


----------



## MiaGirl

Yeah I really don't know if there's much reasoning behind what circumstances will make you sick. I just talked to my mom and she said she had horrible m/s with every pregnancy. But neither of my aunts ever got sick at all! Kind of hoping I'll take after them as I'd LOVE to not get sick. 
I would get sick when starting birth control in the past though, so that makes me think it's coming for me...


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks mia.. and yeah, youre still pretty early yet for the debilitating symptoms, as I call them in my head.. I didnt even test until i was 5 weeks along, and the whole time I just felt like I was about to get my period.. which is why i waited so long because i was SURE aunt flo was on her way any second.. the extreme.. and I mean EXTREME exhaustion didnt really kick in until 6.5 weeks or so, and the horrendous Dont-touch'me nausea around the same time.. the nausea is kinda going away now for me, but ive also had good days when i feel almost normal (besides the tiredness) and then days later where Ive actually vomited.

Im starting to change habits tho to coddle to my symptoms, so that may also be why they arent so bad.. lots of sleep at night, 1-3 hours naps in the afternoon, and eating breakfast practically as soon as I get out of bed and everytime I start getting that hungry-sick feeling

good luck making it through those first few weeks with some sanity.. weeks 4-9 are pretty nerve racking, especially if youve ever had a mc before.. and even so, Im still a bit nervous until Im actually in 2nd tri... but i have had a great u/s with HB and great embryo implantation site (at top of my uterus) as well as the 'double ring' around the sac... I hope yours is just as good! :)


----------



## klink

So today I had a lot of cramping and it made me worry so we went to the ER. Everything was thankfully fine though, the baby measures 8+2 and has a healthy heartbeat :) No ovarian cysts and the cervix is closed :)
On top of that DH and I just found an army regulation where it says that you can extend if your wife is pregnant, so on monday I'll go and see what the Inspector General office says. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - Yayyyy! So glad you had a good u/s and DH got to see! So happy for you. That's an awesome find too on the extension for your DH's work! Please keep us up to date.


----------



## swampmaiden

thats great klink.. things are starting to work out for you, im glad :)


----------



## maggz

Phew that's so good to hear klink! :)


----------



## klink

Thanks ladies! We are super happy too. It's a slim chance but now we see some light at the end of the tunnel! :)


----------



## MiaGirl

That's awesome klink! I'm happy for you guys!


----------



## lacanadienne

Awesome. It's good to get back to some good news (I was off for a weekend away with DH) - happy for you, klink. And ironically, my nausea seems better when I'm out in the fresh air, so I'll hope the weather holds out for a while. It's been a bit cold here, but not bad.


----------



## BumpforBumble

I would like to join you ladies. I am 5 weeks and 5 days, this has yet to be confirmed by my doctor. I will hopefully have an ultrasound sometime this week.


----------



## klink

Welcome BumpforBumble and congrats on your :bfp:!!! :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Welcome bumpforbundle! How are you feeling? We'd love to hear how your ultrasound goes when you get it! My pregnancy isn't confirmed by a doctor yet either, just lots of tests :) they won't see me until September 8th.


----------



## lacanadienne

Welcome BumpforBundle. In fact, many of us haven't had our pregnancies confirmed by a doctor yet. The home tests are pretty accurate. Just waiting for our first prenatal appointment.


----------



## Karen916

Welcome and congratulations, BumpforBundle! :flower: I hope these will be a very happy and healthy 9 months for you.

How is everybody doing today?

My nausea has lessened a bit since a dreadful Thursday/Friday, which was nice because it allowed me to enjoy the weekend more! We'll see what this week has in store for me, though! From what I understand, your body gets used to the current hormone levels, so the symptoms level off a bit, but then when they spike again, the symptoms return. I imagine that will be the case with me! But it's all good - I just keep reminding myself that the negative side effects just mean that my little sweetiepie is growing nice and strong! :thumbup:


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen916 said:


> Welcome and congratulations, BumpforBundle! :flower: I hope these will be a very happy and healthy 9 months for you.
> 
> How is everybody doing today?
> 
> My nausea has lessened a bit since a dreadful Thursday/Friday, which was nice because it allowed me to enjoy the weekend more! We'll see what this week has in store for me, though! From what I understand, your body gets used to the current hormone levels, so the symptoms level off a bit, but then when they spike again, the symptoms return. I imagine that will be the case with me! But it's all good - I just keep reminding myself that the negative side effects just mean that my little sweetiepie is growing nice and strong! :thumbup:

Well my nausea has kicked up a notch in the past couple days. I almost couldn't eat my dinner - apparently BBQ sauce is bad right now. As soon as I smelled it in the kitchen, I felt like vomiting. Next week I go back to teaching a classroom full of kids, so I hope it at least doesn't get any worse.


----------



## mewolkens

lacanadienne, I'm also starting up teaching again next week. I'll be 6 weeks starting then, and I'm terrified of spending my days puking in the trash can in the hall.

I went in for an early appt. today. They drew some blood that will get shipped off to the lab for testing. My midwife scheduled me for an early ultrasound first week of Sept. because I had some spotting today. I got pregnant so soon after having my IUD removed that she wants to check to see if it's ectopic or just hanging out where it's supposed to be.


----------



## lacanadienne

mewolkens said:


> lacanadienne, I'm also starting up teaching again next week. I'll be 6 weeks starting then, and I'm terrified of spending my days puking in the trash can in the hall.
> 
> I went in for an early appt. today. They drew some blood that will get shipped off to the lab for testing. My midwife scheduled me for an early ultrasound first week of Sept. because I had some spotting today. I got pregnant so soon after having my IUD removed that she wants to check to see if it's ectopic or just hanging out where it's supposed to be.

Yep - the having to pee or puke in the middle of the day is a bit scary. Hopefully it won't be too bad. I ordered one of those accupressure bands and am hoping it'll help. That's too bad about the spotting. Fxed that everything is good!


----------



## mewolkens

It was very little and brown, not red, so the midwife wasn't concerned about it. I'm trying to follow the example.


----------



## Amythyst

Hi everyone, I'm 36 and expecting (hopefully) our first. :) I'll be 11 weeks on Wednesday and I haven't had an ultra sound since 7 weeks. Feels like forever ago. We did see a really strong 158 bpm heart beat then though. I don't really feel pregnant right now except for my boobs being slightly sore still and I get very infrequent nausea. 

My stomach is really bloated and the upper part of my tummy is sticking out and I think I look really weird. :D My first "prenatal" appointment is on Wednesday this week and I'm really hoping that they do another ultra sound. They told me I had a subchronic hematoma at my 7 week ultra sound but my doctor (nurse) is very nonchalant about my pregnancy so far. I haven't had any bleeding whatsoever... so, I'm hoping that's a good sign and it is getting absorbed. I will also be getting referred to a high risk doctor in the next few weeks assuming my little bean is still busy cooking! :D


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies

so schools starting up.. for those of you working with kids... start getting your immune system revved up because guarantee youll get sick with a cold that will seem like its never going to go away!! 

I just got done with a part time job at a summer camp, and i was pretty much sick the whole time.. lots of sleep and vitamin C

welcome to the thread, Amethyst.. Im glad to see your symptoms have been similar to mine (you too, karen) My symptoms have definitely been lessening a bit.. still mildly nauseous and tired and still really sore boobs, but the fatigue and nausea is no where near where it was a few weeks ago. Im about to hit 10 weeks on wednesday, so 'they' say its normal for symptoms to lessen in severity around now

Hows everyone elses' symptoms????


----------



## lacanadienne

swampmaiden said:


> hi ladies
> 
> so schools starting up.. for those of you working with kids... start getting your immune system revved up because guarantee youll get sick with a cold that will seem like its never going to go away!!
> 
> I just got done with a part time job at a summer camp, and i was pretty much sick the whole time.. lots of sleep and vitamin C
> 
> welcome to the thread, Amethyst.. Im glad to see your symptoms have been similar to mine (you too, karen) My symptoms have definitely been lessening a bit.. still mildly nauseous and tired and still really sore boobs, but the fatigue and nausea is no where near where it was a few weeks ago. Im about to hit 10 weeks on wednesday, so 'they' say its normal for symptoms to lessen in severity around now
> 
> Hows everyone elses' symptoms????

Yeah - kind of expecting to get sick, but it's also not my first year teaching, so I already went through the year of being sick all the time (literally). I'm hoping my natural immunity will somewhat help out, even though it's lessened.

I had a really weird bout of dizziness last night. I got up to go to the washroom, and I guess I got up too fast because I blacked out. Then, I got really dizzy - I felt like I didn't really know which way was up, and I was going to fall down. This lasted a few hours, and I also really felt like I was going to puke. From what I've been reading, it can be fairly common in pregnancy, but man - I hope it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## HopingCarter

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies. How's everyone doing?? My vomiting and nausea did get less at one point, but it picked right back up so I'm not having any fun nowadays. It's not to the point of all day puking, but it is all day nausea still and at least twice a day I'm running to the bathroom. I can't really eat anything and it seems like I'm tired all the time. Hasn't been fun at all.

I'm so glad to hear that Klink and her Hubby are trying to find that loop hole though. FX for you guys!! I'm still praying they will let him travel with you at the very least so that you don't take that trip by yourself. Hope all goes well.

Lacanadienne, that sounds really scary blacking out like that. I'm glad you read that it's common b/c I almost jumped reading that. I never knew that could be a possibility, but now that you mention it, it makes sense as to why with fast movement. Hope you're okay and don't have any more of those episodes 

Welcome to the new ladies Bumpforbundle and Amythyst!! Welcome to the first Tri (almost the second tri for you Amythyst, I know you're excited!! Can't wait til I'm that far along :)) Lots of :dust: to you ladies, and I wish you best luck. 

I'm glad to hear everyone else's symptoms are going down a bit! That's got to be a big relief. Honestly, right now, I would be okay w/ not having any symptoms and knowing that my LO is still okay. So many women don't have any symptoms and go on to have very healthy babies, and ATM I wish that was me. Wishing to be sick was the worst thing I could've done to myself b/c it seems like I'm getting it the worst :(..I just hope you ladies don't ever have to encounter this. It isn't the worst sickness (Hyperemesis Gravidarum) but hell it feel pretty darn close!

Anyway don't wanna spoil anyone's day. Hope you Mommies have a great day today. Smile, it can only get better (in 7 months :winkwink:)


----------



## Karen916

Welcome to the thread, amythyst! I hope everything will work out wonderfully with your little one. :flower:

That's awful about the dizziness, lacanadienne! Hopefully that is not a symptom that will stick around! 

My nausea returned last night. During dinner I got up to use the washroom, and almost got sick. Blech. I still haven't actually thrown anything up, but these nasty heaves feel so gross. I think I'd rather just vomit and get it over with, if that makes any sense! LOL

I'm still feeling extremely tired, too, but even so, can't manage to have too many good night's sleeps. Last night's was pretty rough, but I just have to get through today, and then I have tomorrow off! Looking forward to that. I am going to do some birthday shopping for my husband, and am hoping to find a little Batman onesie for our baby to surprise him with (he's a huge fan!) :)


----------



## maggz

lacanadienne that sounds awful :( 
I have low blood pressure so the black-outs happen to me often when I stand up, it's so annoying. I always have to stop and lean against something for a few seconds until I can see again :haha: :wacko: But at least I don't pass out! 

hopingcarter I'm sorry you're feeling so shitty, I hope it starts simmering down. 

karen ooh batman onesie sounds awesome :D Do you have any idea what to get your dh? I'm so bad at gifts, I'm very predictable lol.


----------



## HopingCarter

Maggz, shitty is an understatment lol, but thank you. I sure hope so too. I hate feeling like this :nope:


----------



## HopingCarter

Just wanted to add, Today is going okay so far. I haven't really eaten anything except a cherry yogurt b/c I'm scared of what will happen, but I have been eating ice chips all day and thus far I'm feeling pretty decent. Don't know why or how eating ice chips is working, but it is for me so I'm gonna keep this going. Any info on the ice chips?


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi Carter.. no idea why that may be helping, especially since all youve eaten is a yogurt.. my nausea is worse when Ive barely eaten. Perhaps the cold helps confuse your brain? Its so hot here, Im now inspired to suck on some ice. Im really craving some orange juice right now, but I am SO lazy i dont want to leave the house to go to the store which is a whole entire mile away lol


----------



## maggz

A whole mile? You better stay home.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

hi ladies hope you don't mine me joining in :) wishing everyone a happy healthy 9 months :)


----------



## HopingCarter

No idea why either Swampy! It held me over til I got home to eat a salad though, which tasted like the best salad ever. I don't blame you though, I wouldn't want to go a mile either, especially if I'm walking. Now if I'm driving I may consider it, depending on how strong the craving is :blush:

Hello and Congratulations RainbowBaby13!! Welcome Welcome to first Tri. H&H9 to you as well.


----------



## Karen916

Welcome, and congratulations, RainbowBaby! Best wishes to you! :flower:

maggz, I have loved surprising my hubby with things in the past, but this year, he specifically asked me for a GPS. Not very exciting, but at least I know he'll like it! I'm going to try to get a few smaller things to surprise him with, such as the Batman onesie if I can find one, some of his favourite chocolates, and maybe a Christian book about fatherhood, as he loves religious reading.


----------



## HopingCarter

Hahahahaha, Swamp you're a Prune today, that's exactly how I feel. Oh well, I'm an Olive today. I noticed, you're exactly one week ahead of me, WOOHOO!! That means I'll be entering 3rd Tri on New Years Day, if you got Christmas! YES, happy new year to me. COUNTDOWN :happydance:


----------



## Amythyst

Thanks for the welcomes! I have my first "prenatal" appointment today... which isn't really my first... but that's what they are calling it. I hope to have a lovely baby picture when I get home today. I'm not sure if they planned to do an ultra sound but I'm going to insist! :D


----------



## HopingCarter

GL at your U/S Amythyst! I hope you get a beautiful pic too


----------



## swampmaiden

heey thats right Carter! We are both Wednesdays for turning a new week. Im in the double digits now woohoo 
So you'll have double reason to celebrate on new years eve now Carter!
Once we all hit the 2nd tri, the time will just fly by.. especially since we'll have the holidays to keep us busy. I know the period between Halloween and New Years just blurs by.. Im excited about getting huge! lol
3 weeks left to go before 2nd!


----------



## lacanadienne

Congratulations and welcome, Rainbowbaby!

Hoping, you are too funny with your 3rd trimester countdown. I have heard the 2nd is the best one anyway in terms of symptoms and comfort.

Amythyst, good luck with your ultrasound. Mine will likely only be in about 5 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## HopingCarter

lacanadienne, oh I truly hope so!! If that's the case then I'm only 4 weeks exactly and I can't wait. I just want this MS gone. 

And I never knew that 13 weeks is the official 2nd tri?? Thank you Swamp, I've been stuck on 12+ this whole time :dohh:. I can't wait to be big either though. Omg, it's going to be so cute and funny at the same time b/c I'm super clumsy when I'm not an extra 25 lbs, so oh boyyy!!! My hubby is gonna have his work cut off for him. :blush:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you everyone!!:) when did you guys symptoms start getting strong? im thinking mine will at 6 weeks because my mom said with all her pregnancies she started getting sick around that time, I know all pregs are different but if im anything like my mom then maybe? lol she doesn't know im pregnant but im glad she somehow managed to share that with me


----------



## Phoenix82

RainbowBaby13 said:


> thank you everyone!!:) when did you guys symptoms start getting strong? im thinking mine will at 6 weeks because my mom said with all her pregnancies she started getting sick around that time, I know all pregs are different but if im anything like my mom then maybe? lol she doesn't know im pregnant but im glad she somehow managed to share that with me

6 weeks on a BAD way!!!!! :(

Better at 9 but odd gaggy feelings and shattered all the time but preggo so it's worth it lol xxx


----------



## HopingCarter

The nausea started at about 5w 6d but the vomiting started around 7w and going


----------



## maggz

I'm a sweet pea in one of my apps (please tell me I'm not the only one with multiple apps haha) but still an appleseed in the others! What to expect is one day ahead of all the others ;) 

Other than that nothing new here... just started school yesterday... blah..


----------



## MiaGirl

Hello ladies! I've been at a staff retreat with my work so have been busy the last few days. 

Amythyst I hope you got your beautiful u/s today!! We'd love to see it!

It's so exciting how many of you are already nearing 2nd trimester. I truly hope you experience more comfort in it :)

Karen let me know if you find a good book for your DH! I haven't looked into that yet but I thought it was a great idea. We are both Christians as well and would love to read about parenting from that perspective. 

I got my fist wave of nausea today but only for about an hour. I'm soaking in the moments I feel good now as I think they'll be going away soon...


----------



## lacanadienne

My nausea started at about 5w. I haven't had any vomiting yet, but it kind of persists throughout the day, and some days are worse than others (ie I sometimes feel like the vomit is coming, or feel like all my energy is zapped by the nausea). Seems to have gotten worse since week 6, though.


----------



## SanJan

Hello ladies,

Have been following this thread for a while and it has helped me a lot with reassurances when I needed the most. We have been trying for almost a year and finally got a positive result on 2nd Aug - I didn't even do a HPT, directly went to the clinic and got a blood work done to confirm. 

but, it had been a roller coster ride for me since then. Had been to the ER twice for slight bleeding and spotting with cramps twice and finally on 12th aug, had a transvaginal scan which showed the gest sac and fetal pole of 2mm, but cudn't see the hearbeat :( Dr said that i'm a week behind, most probably due to my long cycles and late Ovulation.

The symptoms are also playing trick with me. Somedays are too awful - always nauseaous, cramping and too tired but on the other days, it's virtually nothing :(

I have a dating scan next week, probably Tuesday(hospital is yet to confirm the time for me) but hoping things go well and we could see the HB.

Congratulations to you all on your BFPs :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Welcome SanJan, and congrats on your BFP. Symptoms can be weird sometimes. All we can really do is wait for a good ultrasound. How far along do you think you are?


----------



## HopingCarter

Congratulations and welcome SanJan!! I'm so happy that you finally got your rainbow!! It's always amazing to hear these type of success stories, and I will be praying that this is your sticky bean :thumbup: On the other side, though, it's always good to hear of the symptoms, even though they suck :haha: The ladies here say "At least that's reassurance that my baby/peanut/bub is in there growing" and that couldn't be more true. I had the bleeding/spotting/cramping phase too and it's not pretty or comforting at all, but after you see your little one in there exactly where they should be, it makes you feel a whole lot better. There is going to be days where you are just over your head in sickness and some days you're perfectly fine, it's just the preggers lifestyle lol. 
I hope your dating goes well and you get to see a HB this time. There is no words to describe how awesome and blessed you feel when you see or hear it. Amazing! Congrats on your :bfp: H&H9 to you hun :happydance:


----------



## SanJan

As per my LMP, it's 8w1d today. But Dr is saying tht i'm 1 week behind as I generally Ovulate late and my cycle length is also 32~35. Really fingers crossed for next Tuesday.


----------



## Amythyst

Hey there!! Yes I did get an ultra sound but it wasn't until this morning! They weren't going to do one but I gave my nurse a guilt trip cause last time I was diagnosed with a subchronic hematoma so I told her you should want to do one so you can check to see if my SCH went away or got smaller. 

I found out I have protein in my urine which didn't make me happy but my nurse did not seem concerned. They took a lot of blood work and also did a urine culture so I guess if I have a symptomless infection I should know about it soon.

Here is my little bean! I think the legs picture is so funny cause it looks like a frog. I thought I saw something between it's legs but I'm sure its just too soon to see that.
https://www.cputrwz.com/images/Baby3d.jpg
https://www.cputrwz.com/images/BabyLegs.jpg


----------



## Karen916

I'm glad you got your u/s, Amythyst! :)

Welcome to the thread, SanJan! :flower: Sorry you've been having some difficulties and worries. That's always so hard! As for the heartbeat, if you ovulated about a week later than the 'norm' (I tended to O late, too) then it was probably just a little too early to see the heartbeat. Hopefully you will see it at your next one and can be assured that all is well!

MiaGirl, the book I chose is "A Dad After God's Own Heart: Becoming the Dad Your Kids Need" by Jim George.

Have a great day, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## swampmaiden

wow that first ultrasound pic sure is fancy!! I dont think Ive ever seen one like that before.. is it the newer models of u/s? 

And yes, on the second u/s pic, it does look like there might be a lil something between the legs!! You having any premonitions about the gender? You think its probably a boy? I have a feeling mine is a girl...


----------



## HopingCarter

That is one for books. Look at those legs (lmao at the frog reference)!! I see something too in between the legs but you're right that could change since it's early, but my that's an amazing picture! I'm sooo happy for you hun. Congrats!


----------



## HopingCarter

Omg Karen that's so funny b/c my hubby has the very book!! I myself have 2 of the Elizabeth George books (A Wife After God's Own heart and A Woman After God's Own Heart w/ the Study book!! ) We got a chance to purchase them brand new for cheap at the Goodwill (Thrift Store) never used, now that was a blessing! They are awesome authors. I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## maggz

Wow that's an amazing us pic Amethyst!! Glad everything looks good for you :happydance:

Boobs are getting sore over here :D Yay - I'm so happy to have SOME symptoms!


----------



## Amythyst

swampmaiden said:


> wow that first ultrasound pic sure is fancy!! I dont think Ive ever seen one like that before.. is it the newer models of u/s?
> 
> And yes, on the second u/s pic, it does look like there might be a lil something between the legs!! You having any premonitions about the gender? You think its probably a boy? I have a feeling mine is a girl...

Yes, I believe it was the ultra fancy model... ;) When I requested the ultra sound my doctor's office gave me the order and said I could take it to the woman's imaging lab downstairs where they could do it faster or I could do it next week in their office. I chose the imaging lab.. so I'm guessing they had fancier equipment than in my OB's office. :D

I keep slipping and calling the baby a "he" ... so I hope that's not a premonition. :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sorry I've been MIA! DH's mother, step father, and 2 youngest half brothers were in town since late Saturday night. I made DH promise me before we even knew if I was pregnant that he wouldn't tell them when they came. I'm not close with his mother at all and I don't trust her to not tell the whole world so I didn't get a chance to get away and get on here to talk to you all without worrying about her snooping over my shoulder plus by the end of the day I was drained. It wasn't the most enjoyable visit for me :/ oh well, its over so now I get to play "catch up" in all aspects of my life. On a positive note, we did get to tell my mom and siblings all via webcam! My mom cried, and my sister got it all on video for us, it was really special. I'm going to post it on my blog within the next few days hopefully and I'll share the link here if you would all like me to :) I'm really starting to feel all the symptoms of pregnancy. COMPLETELY exhausted all of the time, boobs are sore, super bloated, and nausea.... ohhhh the nausea. I was making sandwiches for DH's family for the beach just the other morning and the smell of ham and having to touch it... I couldn't do it. I ran to the bathroom. Didn't actually vomit, I had nothing to vomit, but it was not fun. Just now at the grocery store the thought of buying lunchmeat made me want to get sick so I said "nevermind, DH can eat something else or buy his own lunchmeat another day" haha. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow! Can't wait! And T-minus: 18 days to u/s!


I read back a few pages but now I can't remember what all I was going to say to each of you :( I promise I'm going to keep up with the thread now though! Welcome to anyone who is new to the thread! Can't believe how many of us there are now! Yayyyyy!


----------



## HopingCarter

Sweetbliss, you read my mind. I was just thinking the same thing and amazed at how many new mommies are on here. I hope we all get to travel to 2nd and 3rd Tri together (although clearly not at the same time haha), that would be so awesome, and a great 1st experience for me. I don't know if you guys can tell, but I don't have many friends outside of this site, just my DH, my best cousin (like my BFF), and my Evangelist lol, so it's refreshing to share experiences with you ladies. I try to stay solo mostly, but I just love hearing the updates on this forum and the women here are sooo funny sometimes. 

Thank you Klink for making this thread:flower:


----------



## swampmaiden

sweetbliss, impressive you guys were able to keep it secret during the in-laws visit.. Ive just been avoiding my in-laws, but this Saturday is a big going-away party for a few family members leaving to go start school again so Im considering telling them now.. I just hope 10.5 weeks isnt too early, but since my aunt-in-law and i are usually serious wino's, there is just no way Ill be able to front about not drinking wine with her.. and she is so sharp Im not even going to bother trying to dissemble.. its one reason why Ive been avoiding them for over a month now even though they only live like 5 miles away... cause she'll just KNOW lol plus Im a bad liar

so yeah.. just enjoying a few days off, being really lazy.. the fact i went grocery shopping today was huge.. I might even make dinner tonight but thats only because I had 12 hours of sleep last night plus been lolling about in bed reading all day AND I felt really bad for my husband last night when he came home to no dinner.. poor thing ate a tuna sandwich that I could smell clear across the house in the bathroom..

so I guess at 10 weeks the placenta is really starting to get on the job of taking over hormone production and regulation... Ive been starting to break out in zones I havent had a pimple in since I was a teenager...

hows everyone elses symptoms? anything new?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swampmaiden - I had to threaten DH to not tell them haha. His mother and I pretty much have no relationship. She likes to pretend we do, but we don't. She's done numerous hurtful things to me and didn't even really raise DH so he isn't close with her either. He's working on their relationship but keeping this a secret wasn't hard for me at all. I know there were times where he wanted to tell them but he understands how I feel about it still being early and he knows she has a big mouth lol. He's been asking me when he can tell people though. I feel bad that he doesn't have anyone who is trustworthy enough to not say anything. I want him to be able to tell people other than the ones that he works with but I just don't know. I feel like 6 weeks is still so early. Would you all let your DH tell his family even if you knew there was a chance it wouldn't be kept quiet?


----------



## maggz

Hmm sweetbliss that's a pickle you're in. Honestly - no. If he doesn't have anyone close to him that he would like to share with that can also be trusted not to blabber to everyone, then I'd just ask him to wait. Seems like he understands. 

I agree, 6 weeks is pretty early still. We haven't told anyone, I'm dying to sometimes, but other times I'm kinda happy no one knows yet. A little peace and quiet before the world knows ;)


----------



## maggz

HopingCarter said:


> Sweetbliss, you read my mind. I was just thinking the same thing and amazed at how many new mommies are on here. I hope we all get to travel to 2nd and 3rd Tri together (although clearly not at the same time haha), that would be so awesome, and a great 1st experience for me. I don't know if you guys can tell, but I don't have many friends outside of this site, just my DH, my best cousin (like my BFF), and my Evangelist lol, so it's refreshing to share experiences with you ladies. I try to stay solo mostly, but I just love hearing the updates on this forum and the women here are sooo funny sometimes.
> 
> Thank you Klink for making this thread:flower:

I hope so too carter! :flower: I want us all to have sticky beans! 
We just moved so I don't know a lot of people here, and still really no friends. It's kinda depressing at times, to be honest. 



swampmaiden said:


> sweetbliss, impressive you guys were able to keep it secret during the in-laws visit.. Ive just been avoiding my in-laws, but this Saturday is a big going-away party for a few family members leaving to go start school again so Im considering telling them now.. I just hope 10.5 weeks isnt too early, but since my aunt-in-law and i are usually serious wino's, there is just no way Ill be able to front about not drinking wine with her.. and she is so sharp Im not even going to bother trying to dissemble.. its one reason why Ive been avoiding them for over a month now even though they only live like 5 miles away... cause she'll just KNOW lol plus Im a bad liar
> 
> so yeah.. just enjoying a few days off, being really lazy.. the fact i went grocery shopping today was huge.. I might even make dinner tonight but thats only because I had 12 hours of sleep last night plus been lolling about in bed reading all day AND I felt really bad for my husband last night when he came home to no dinner.. poor thing ate a tuna sandwich that I could smell clear across the house in the bathroom..
> 
> so I guess at 10 weeks the placenta is really starting to get on the job of taking over hormone production and regulation... Ive been starting to break out in zones I havent had a pimple in since I was a teenager...
> 
> hows everyone elses symptoms? anything new?

Haha that's how I feel about my sister! She always just KNOWS stuff! It's almost irritating :haha: It's like damn can't I tell you anything?! 

Well it's good that you have a little energy, what did you have for dinner? I'm in serious need of ideas. 

Yeah looks like you have plenty of hormones, maybe you should send some my way - I'm not far away from you ;) I also have pimples on my chin, so annoying...:dohh:

Other than that my boobs just started getting a little sore last night, I hope that progresses since I'm getting a little worried over my non-symptomness! (Yes it's a word, at least now it is ;) )


----------



## HopingCarter

I totally agree, Maggz, depressing to say the least. My hubby's the only one I have in this state w/ me, but thankfully I'm only 3 hours away from my family and friends and my hometown, just a cross over the state line. I think that's why I'm sooo happy my LO is coming along, because at least then I don't have to miss out on the other things too much. 
I feel weird saying this, but I'm glad you got some symptoms. At least it's reassuring for you. I still get the boob action, but it's being overshadowed by the all day sickness, ...but I have 2 pimples on my chins as well, no lie!! They're on both sides of my chin, like a snake bite piercing!! And no matter what I've put on them this last week, they aren't going away at all.


----------



## lacanadienne

Hahaha - comparing symptoms is fun. Even though I haven't vomited yet, the nausea is pretty bad. I couldn't even pick what to pull out of the freezer two days ago because the thought of anything cooking was making me want to throw up. Mine started early (5 weeks - lucky me!), so I hope it doesn't last too long this bad. I've gotten a few pimples - nothing major. Thankfully the vertigo hasn't been back (knock on wood) - that was not fun, and kind of scary. And my breasts have been sore since even before I knew I was pregnant.

I'll be back at work on Monday, so DH will have to mostly deal with dinners then. He's been sweet about cooking this week too, but I feel bad if I don't at least plan the meal, seeing as I'm home most of the day. The nausea is really getting to me, though - I'm exhausted all the time. I'll see if the SeaBands I ordered help any. They should be here today.


----------



## maggz

HopingCarter said:


> I totally agree, Maggz, depressing to say the least. My hubby's the only one I have in this state w/ me, but thankfully I'm only 3 hours away from my family and friends and my hometown, just a cross over the state line. I think that's why I'm sooo happy my LO is coming along, because at least then I don't have to miss out on the other things too much.
> I feel weird saying this, but I'm glad you got some symptoms. At least it's reassuring for you. I still get the boob action, but it's being overshadowed by the all day sickness, ...but I have 2 pimples on my chins as well, no lie!! They're on both sides of my chin, like a snake bite piercing!! And no matter what I've put on them this last week, they aren't going away at all.

Oh you're lucky to have your family somewhat close :) Mine is all in another country so no popping over to visit. I think that's a part of why I'm so happy about getting a LO too, starting my own little posse haha :) 
Yeah I'm happy too although my boobs aren't extremely sore just a little bit if I really squeeze them or jump or something :haha:
Haha, snake bite :rofl: I hate pimples! 



lacanadienne said:


> Hahaha - comparing symptoms is fun. Even though I haven't vomited yet, the nausea is pretty bad. I couldn't even pick what to pull out of the freezer two days ago because the thought of anything cooking was making me want to throw up. Mine started early (5 weeks - lucky me!), so I hope it doesn't last too long this bad. I've gotten a few pimples - nothing major. Thankfully the vertigo hasn't been back (knock on wood) - that was not fun, and kind of scary. And my breasts have been sore since even before I knew I was pregnant.
> 
> I'll be back at work on Monday, so DH will have to mostly deal with dinners then. He's been sweet about cooking this week too, but I feel bad if I don't at least plan the meal, seeing as I'm home most of the day. The nausea is really getting to me, though - I'm exhausted all the time. I'll see if the SeaBands I ordered help any. They should be here today.

I feel the same a lot of the time, I really have to look at the food and think "Am I going to wanna eat this?" and not a lot appeals to me right now - and I'm not even nauseous! Just sensitive I guess. Also I have to eat very slowly for some reason, it's weird :wacko: :haha:
I hope the seabands help you! Someone on another thread I'm on suggested carrots and it's been helping a lot of the girls over there, if you wanna try :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Woah Amythyst awesome u/s! 

HopingCarter too bad about the pimples :( crazy hormones huh?! I've been lucky so far and haven't broken out yet. I actually took it as a possible pregnancy sign before my BFP that I didn't have any pimples because I usually get a couple before AF. Wouldn't be surprised if they show up soon though. 

Sweetbliss sorry it's so hard with your in-laws but I'm glad they're gone now! And good job to your DH for keeping it a secret. 

Maggz yay for sore boobs! I've been feeling them for several days now and it's funny every morning I wake up and grab them hoping to notice how much bigger they are haha. 

I'm so impressed with those of you who can keep it a secret for so long. I've already told all my family members, I can't help it! Just praying it wasn't a mistake, although I would be ok with them knowing if I lost it because I'd want their support. 

Sorry for my catch-up book.. Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'M A SWEET PEA! We told my Aunt last night and my Nanny this morning :) It was so fun. My Nanny screamed and then proceeded to sing "she's pregnant! she's pregnant! she's pregnant!" It was so funny. So now all of my immediate family knows, it feels good. DH was on the phone with his best friend from back home last night and told him before I could even talk to him about it haha. I think we can trust him and his fiance though. We told them to not tell anyone so it should be okay. I just can't wait for that first ultrasound. I don't think DH will agree to keep it a secret from anyone once we have that ultrasound though but I'm okay with that I think. 

I felt more nauseous than ever this morning. I was sitting here questioning what to make for dinner and if I'll be able to get through it and then DH mentioned going to one of my favorite places for a late lunch/early dinner. It actually sounds appealing and will save me from making dinner haha.

Are you all having a good day so far?


----------



## HopingCarter

MiaGirl said:


> Woah Amythyst awesome u/s!
> 
> HopingCarter too bad about the pimples :( crazy hormones huh?! I've been lucky so far and haven't broken out yet. I actually took it as a possible pregnancy sign before my BFP that I didn't have any pimples because I usually get a couple before AF. Wouldn't be surprised if they show up soon though.
> 
> Sweetbliss sorry it's so hard with your in-laws but I'm glad they're gone now! And good job to your DH for keeping it a secret.
> 
> Maggz yay for sore boobs! I've been feeling them for several days now and it's funny every morning I wake up and grab them hoping to notice how much bigger they are haha.
> 
> I'm so impressed with those of you who can keep it a secret for so long. I've already told all my family members, I can't help it! Just praying it wasn't a mistake, although I would be ok with them knowing if I lost it because I'd want their support.
> 
> Sorry for my catch-up book.. Happy Friday everyone!!

  Hahaha, yes those damn hormones :growlmad:. LMAO at grabbing the boobs b/c I use to wake up every morning too grabbing my boobs, but not to see if they've grown, but to make sure they still hurt lol. It's too funny how much we all think alike, more than we know! 
In my heart, I really did want to keep it a secret, but my hubby (in all his OWN glory, bless his selfish heart) told our pastor and MY granny, so of course everyone found out! I'm not mad about them knowing, I just wanted to try some of the cool ideas of telling people, IN MY TIME hehe (I know I sound just as selfish)


sweetbliss89 said:


> I'M A SWEET PEA! ....Are you all having a good day so far?

 You sound just as excited as I was when I a Pea lol. It's like 6 weeks was really a milestone for me, maybe b/c I knew I was halfway to second Tri and my chances were looking pretty good haha! I also read you're blog too, it's pretty neat, love the book idea! Love the weekly pics too, although I wouldn't dare be that brave.
Other than that I'm feeling pretty good, as a matter of fact, these last 2 or 3 days haven't been that bad.


----------



## swampmaiden

Congrats on making it to sweet pea, sweetbliss

Im doing okay today.. between feeling on the verge of throwing up and round ligament pain... Im surviving lol

Woke up this mornig, got out of bed and had the worst combo of gas cramps and RL pain ever.. I seriously thought something was seriously wrong for a moment, but I laid down on the bed flat and did some Kegels, and it faded after a few minutes. Thankfully, cuz it was PAINFUL.. all on my right side too. I guess once 2nd tri hits, we'll be trading nausea for lots of round ligament pain... yay...


----------



## sweetbliss89

Hoping Carter - I don't know what it is about 6 weeks but it really is exciting. Can't wait to be where you are though at 9 weeks! You should do a blog too! I'm doing it mostly just to have for us to look back on because I know I won't remember everything. I am not loving my weekly pictures lol, I'm really self conscious but I know I'll be glad that I have them in the end. Right now I just feel super silly because there is obviously nothing to show except for some extreme bloat.
Do you still get super tired? I've been exhausted lately, like barely functioning exhausted. I'm wondering if that'll fade and get better in the weeks to come.

Swampmaiden - RL is the worst! I get it here and there. That sounds awful though. I've been finding myself feeling really nauseous too but I can still eat when I get super hungry. Are you still able to eat and keep food down?


----------



## swampmaiden

I can still eat and keep it down.. someone told me nausea is the new hunger pang which seems true because once I eat the nausea really subsides.

And yeah, i was having lots of lil twinges of RL pain early on.. but this was something completely different. Im actually scared now to think this may be a common symptom in 2nd tri.. I mean, i can deal with the lil twinges and pulling mini-cramps but this really laid me out for a moment


----------



## Samanthatc

Hey ladies!! I just got my BFP! I can't believe it :) I was in the TTC#1 thread so happy to be able to join this graduates thread :)


----------



## Samanthatc

I don't have any symptoms but obviously too early as I just got my BFP this morning and it was still quite faint. I'm trying not to get too ahead of myself as it's still early days so anything could happen...


----------



## Gator23

I'd also like to join from the TTC #1 thread! I have full, slightly sore (when touched) boobs and a few twinges here and there but otherwise am just so thrilled to be here!!! 

Samantha, know what you mean about early days. Trying to keep my excitement in check!! Here's to a healthy and happy 9 mo!


----------



## MiaGirl

Congrats on BFP's Samantha and Gator!! Glad to see you both over here :) Hoping all goes well for you from here! 

Swampmaiden that really does suck about the pain, I'm so sorry you're going through that. Hopefully it doesn't get worse in 2nd trimester and you're just getting the worst of it now. 

Starting to get more little bouts of nausea here. It's annoying because these next couple weeks are the busiest weeks of the year for me with work and of course it's horrible timing for 1st trimester sickness :( I wasn't planning to tell my boss and coworkers until after my 8 week appointment but I'll have to if I need to skip out on some things. Ugh.


----------



## lacanadienne

MiaGirl said:


> Congrats on BFP's Samantha and Gator!! Glad to see you both over here :) Hoping all goes well for you from here!
> 
> Swampmaiden that really does suck about the pain, I'm so sorry you're going through that. Hopefully it doesn't get worse in 2nd trimester and you're just getting the worst of it now.
> 
> Starting to get more little bouts of nausea here. It's annoying because these next couple weeks are the busiest weeks of the year for me with work and of course it's horrible timing for 1st trimester sickness :( I wasn't planning to tell my boss and coworkers until after my 8 week appointment but I'll have to if I need to skip out on some things. Ugh.

Welcome Samatha and Gator!
Mia, try the SeaBands. They get a bit uncomfortable because they really press down on your wrist, but they really do help relieve some of the nausea.


----------



## HopingCarter

Hello and Welcome Sam and Gator (hope its okay I shortened your names my phone is stupid sometimes) Congrats on your :bfp:s. H&H9 to you, both. Lots of :dust: to you and your sticky beans!! :happydance: Hope u ladies enjoy the thread as much as we do :)

Swamp, I just had to find that out about the forcing yourself to eat!! I usually didn't eat anything because the nausea was so strong then once the vomiting started I really didn't want anything. Now had I just forced myself to eat, it wouldn't have been as bad as it was. The ice chips wasn't the reason that day. I think that was just my day off from sickness lol. Once my hubby told me I needed to force myself to eat and stop starving his baby ( very rudely I might add haha) I've been making myself at least eat breakfast and that's been pretty helpful these last few days. Thank God I haven't had a lot of RL pains but when I did, they were the worst. I hope I don't get them like I got the MS because if I do then I'm staying in bed all day, for real lol.

How's everybody today?


----------



## klink

Hey ladies, sorry sorry sorry, I've been a way a few days! I've been sick with gastroenteritis and it was horrible! Even had to go to the ER to make sure everything is ok with baby. Which thankfully it was! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to all the new moms-to-be! :)
While I had the stomach flu I wasn't really nauseous but the nausea seems to come back now that I feel better, my boobs still hurt too so I guess it's a good sign lol
I also started to get headaches now but not bad ones. Any body else's cramps have gone away kind of? 
Here's my 8 week u/s pic btw :)

https://i61.tinypic.com/21o7sjb.jpg

Oh and to the one with the 11 week u/s (sorry I forgot your name :/ )
I read that until week 14 to 16 or so the genitals look like a penis :) It depends on the angle how it sticks up if it's gonna be a penis or clitoris :) So that's probably why it looks like that in the picture :)


----------



## Samanthatc

What a gorgeous scan klink :) congratulations x


----------



## klink

Thank you! I am already so in love with my baby! :cloud9:
It looks like little elf ears even though I know it's only the shade from the u/s but my husband said we are either gonna have a little Link or a little Zelda. lol 
Oh and nevermind on the cramps I just had some mild cramping again :) Must have not felt it with all the stomach cramping the past days but this cramping is definitely not stomach related :) 
My next scan will be on September 22nd and I am so nervous. I will be 12 weeks then. Can't wait for the second trimester :happydance:


----------



## Samanthatc

Haha see what you mean about the little elf ears. How cute a little zelda princess or link warrior!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welcome Samantha and Gator! 

Mia - So sorry you're having to deal with nausea while busy with work! If you try the SeaBands let us know if they helped. I might have to try them too.

HopingCarter - I have to force myself to eat too. It really is a challenge but I always feel less sick after I've eaten.

Klink - So sorry you were sick! I hope you're feeling better now. I have cramps that come and go too. I try to not worry or pay too much mind to them. That is a beautiful u/s pic! 


AFM - This nausea is no fun. Force feeding myself is hard but once I'm a few bites in I'm okay and I've been drinking juice or water while I cook something, I feel like drinking helps some too. 16 days until u/s!


----------



## klink

sweetbliss, I'm sorry that the nausea is kicking your butt :( Luckily I only get it when I haven't been eating and when I smell certain things like trash or so lol
Today I'm feeling better and my cramps from the baby growing came back too thankfully :)


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, 

May I join you? Today is my fiance's birthday and I got a positive (1-2 weeks) on a clearblue digital this morning. Such a good birthday present for him! :cloud9:

I'm really anxious already though; I had a chemical at 4 weeks back in May so I'm really worried the same thing will happen again. After 6 years of trying, I really really hope this is our sticky bean!


----------



## lacanadienne

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> May I join you? Today is my fiance's birthday and I got a positive (1-2 weeks) on a clearblue digital this morning. Such a good birthday present for him! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm really anxious already though; I had a chemical at 4 weeks back in May so I'm really worried the same thing will happen again. After 6 years of trying, I really really hope this is our sticky bean!

Congrats, welshgem, and a happy and healthy 9 months to you. Fxed that this is your sticky bean. I can't even imagine trying for six years.

Klink, that ultrasound is beautiful! Sorry to hear about the stomach problems, but sounds like you're back to normal now. :)

Oh - and a funny thing happened to me last night. I had just gotten my SeaBands, so was trying them out under a light sweater at dinner with a friend. She noticed them under my sweater, pulled hers out of her purse and said "congrats". She only guessed because she's going through the same thing. Hahaha - turns out she's 12 weeks pregnant now.


----------



## Gator23

Klink, what a beautiful ultrasound pic! I started hearing the Zelda theme music from the Nintendo game when I saw the picture. :haha:

These sea bands sound neat. I don't need it yet but would love to hear reviews after you girls have tried them.

Glad to have the tip that trying to eat through the nausea helps...I'm nervous about how I will be feeling during work. I'm a veterinarian and I don't want to have to leave an exam room dry heaving....that would be real sad and prob scare the patient too. ;)

Congratulations welsh and welcome!!


----------



## Samanthatc

Congrats welsh!


----------



## HopingCarter

Beautiful U/S Klink!! Glad everything is back to normal. GE can get pretty bad when you're preggers but I'm glad you and baby are okay now. Oh yeah and the headaches I am having too! I was so pissed b/c I normally never take Tylenol but I had to with a coke, which I don't drink pop at all! But that's the only remedy I had at the time and plus my midwife recommended it for Migraines, and guess what it didn't work!!! But what it did do was break my face out even worst. Thank God for Biore!!

Welcome and Congratulations Welsh! H&H9 to u hun. Lots of :dust: to u and ur sticky bean. FX


----------



## swampmaiden

hi, welcome new ladies, congrats on the BFPs and graduating over to this thread!

klink, glad you are feeling better, welcome back and nice u/s pic.. it just blows my mind how at 9-10 weeks the babies already look human!! Im so curious to see mine... its been nearly a month now since my u/s.. and it was just a lil flickering bean back at good old 6.5 weeks.

Thanks for all the positive vibes and well wishes too, Carter :)

so yeah, ive been good.. havent had any cramps like that one a few days ago and Im sure glad. Although today I went to crack my lower back by twisting.. advice: dont do that lol it triggered some round ligament pain but nothing too horrible. I guess the sinews in that lower back region are much more sensitive now so gently ease into any stretching or cracking of the back


----------



## sweetbliss89

swampmaiden - I will remember that when I go to crack my back. I crack my back often so I sure hope I don't trigger any RL pain doing it.

Today I haven't felt nearly as nauseous but it is still there. I went out with DH this morning to get his hair cut and stopped at Walgreens to buy some Sea Bands. I'll let you all know in a few days if I think they make a difference! DH told me today "you don't look like you feel too well" gee, thanks! haha and to think I didn't feel as bad today as other days.


----------



## maggz

Aw sweetbliss hahaha :haha: 

Congrats and welcome to all newbies :flower:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Any solutions for extreme gas?! I've been burping since I woke up non stop and my stomach is so sensitive, I can't even rest my hand on it or wear a semi tight shirt without it bothering me. Gas-x isn't an option I don't think and I don't know if that would even help.


----------



## lacanadienne

sweetbliss89 said:


> Any solutions for extreme gas?! I've been burping since I woke up non stop and my stomach is so sensitive, I can't even rest my hand on it or wear a semi tight shirt without it bothering me. Gas-x isn't an option I don't think and I don't know if that would even help.

Try juice of half a lemon in 8oz of water. Tastes sour, but helps calm your stomach.


----------



## swampmaiden

if the lemon water doesnt help (good solution) then try the other end of the pH scale and add a tsp of baking soda to a glass of water..

..also, mint tea could help.

main question is to figure out what youve been eating to cause the gas.. you drink carbonated beverages, for example?


----------



## welshgem

Thanks for the welcome ladies :flower:

Well I took another test this morning because I've got a bunch of ic's laying around and I was disappointed to see only the faintest of faint lines. I'm just a bit worried now that my hcg isn't progressing like it should, like last time :( 

I've got another digi which I'm saving for later on this week to see if I move from 1-2 to 2-3. Fingers crossed.


----------



## maggz

sweetbliss89 said:


> Any solutions for extreme gas?! I've been burping since I woke up non stop and my stomach is so sensitive, I can't even rest my hand on it or wear a semi tight shirt without it bothering me. Gas-x isn't an option I don't think and I don't know if that would even help.

Hmm I'd say try to lay off sodas or anything carbonated, I found when I had that at work (I usually don't have it in the house) I'd be more burpy and gassy :haha:
Other than that maybe it just faded away in my case! haha sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## maggz

welshgem said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I took another test this morning because I've got a bunch of ic's laying around and I was disappointed to see only the faintest of faint lines. I'm just a bit worried now that my hcg isn't progressing like it should, like last time :(
> 
> I've got another digi which I'm saving for later on this week to see if I move from 1-2 to 2-3. Fingers crossed.

I'm sure you're fine, when did you take your last test? Fx for you hon :hugs:


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on your BFPs.

As for me the symptoms are still on and off, but feeling soo tired almost all the time. And, bouts of nausea is also catching up, so, I hope all is good :)

Have a scan tomorrow. Hoping that it goes well - it would be a relief.


----------



## Samanthatc

welshgem said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I took another test this morning because I've got a bunch of ic's laying around and I was disappointed to see only the faintest of faint lines. I'm just a bit worried now that my hcg isn't progressing like it should, like last time :(
> 
> I've got another digi which I'm saving for later on this week to see if I move from 1-2 to 2-3. Fingers crossed.

As long as the line doesn't get lighter hun xx


----------



## welshgem

maggz said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I took another test this morning because I've got a bunch of ic's laying around and I was disappointed to see only the faintest of faint lines. I'm just a bit worried now that my hcg isn't progressing like it should, like last time :(
> 
> I've got another digi which I'm saving for later on this week to see if I move from 1-2 to 2-3. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm sure you're fine, when did you take your last test? Fx for you hon :hugs:Click to expand...

I took an IC on 10 & 11dpo which were both negative. Then a FRER on 13dpo which was a BFP followed by a CB Digital on 14dpo which was also a BFP. Nothing yesterday and then the IC this morning (16dpo) which was oh so faint :(


----------



## lacanadienne

welshgem said:


> I took an IC on 10 & 11dpo which were both negative. Then a FRER on 13dpo which was a BFP followed by a CB Digital on 14dpo which was also a BFP. Nothing yesterday and then the IC this morning (16dpo) which was oh so faint :(

The IC are sometimes less sensitive than the other two (depends on which ones you have), so don't worry too much yet.


----------



## HopingCarter

welshgem said:


> I took an IC on 10 & 11dpo which were both negative. Then a FRER on 13dpo which was a BFP followed by a CB Digital on 14dpo which was also a BFP. Nothing yesterday and then the IC this morning (16dpo) which was oh so faint :(

I think you're fine, like Maggz said. If you took a digi and the FRER and they are both BFPs then that sounds like a winner to me!!! Not to say you're wrong for testing, b/c I'm sure most of us have been there, testing time after time after time, but I think you shouldn't let that discourage you (which we've all done that before too lol). I'm still wishing you the best and FX for that sticky bean. I will be praying that those HCGs just shoot out of the water for you lol, it does happen like that sometimes. 

Swamp, no problem :thumbup: I was scanning over the comments yesterday, didn't really feel up to responding but I do thank you and lacanadienne for the lemon water advice, worked for me perfectly. I think my problem was :coffee:, which I have to wing myself from very soon.

How's everyone's symptoms today? Mine, I still have a headache from yesterday and my nausea is slightly there. Other than that, I'm feeling pretty good...


----------



## HopingCarter

Weirdest thing just happened, just as I was hitting submit reply my damn nipples started to blaze on fire!! They feel like I just got nipple piercings, or something like a stinging pain, but only in the nipple, not the whole breast!!! OMG that was the crazy ish ever. I just had to add that. It's like they were saying, don't forget about us! WOW, so random!!


----------



## MiaGirl

Welcome welsh! I wouldn't worry about a faint IC as the other ladies have said. Your hcg concentration in urine can vary widely based on different factors, so looking at the boldness of the line to see hcg progressing isn't reliable. I think things will be fine for you!! 

Hopingcarter you're so funny! I mean I'm sorry you experienced pain but at least you can have a fun joke about it :) glad you're feeling pretty good overall. 

SanJan let us know how your scan goes!

I actually think my most prominent symptom now is bloating. Ew. I wake up with a flat stomach and by the end of the day my stomach sticks out farther than my boobs. It's ridiculous! I'm trying to eat so healthy too, lots of leafy greens and fruits. I just feel like a cow after eating even if I don't eat a lot..but still no weight gain so it's weird!


----------



## Karen916

Welcome, and congratulations, welshgem! I am sorry to hear about your previous loss. I know it is so anxiety-provoking when you've had a loss like that. I also had an early loss in May, at 4 weeks 2 days, and I'm finding myself being worried about something new every few days. But overall, I'm trying my best to stay positive and relaxed as much as possible, and thinking ahead to all the wonderful times that will come, and I find that helps. :)

I agree that the ICs unfortunately aren't the greatest. I've had funny results with them so I definitely prefer the digital ones that say the words "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant". That being said, I did test with ICs every few days for about a week after I got my BFP, and they did come to show progression; it's just kind of slow, as your HCG only doubles every 48 hours or so (or in some cases, a little longer).

Can you go for a beta HCG blood test? I went to see my family doctor and he gave me a requisition for one. That can give you much more informative and reassuring results. :)

So happy that you had a good ultrasound, klink! :thumbup:

Sorry to be TMI, but an update for me: Over the weekend I was having some weird yellow discharge so I went to a walk-in clinic and my urine test showed signs of a very mild infection; the doctor couldn't conclusively say what kind, but I was pretty certain it wasn't a yeast infection, so it was probably a UTI. He gave me antibiotics for that, and they're helping already. Then this morning, I had my already scheduled appointment with the OB, and it went great! She didn't seem concerned about the infection at all, and my urine test today was clear of proteins or sugars. Then, the best part, I had an ultrasound, and got to see the little dumpling moving around!!! I made sure I took a really good, long look so I could soak it all in. It was amazing. I wish my husband was there, but overall, it was such a great experience.

Happy Monday, everyone! :flower:


----------



## welshgem

Thanks again ladies, you've helped to put my mind at ease and I'm taking my afternoon nausea to be a good sign! 

Karen - it's been a bank holiday here in the UK so I'll be calling the docs tomorrow to book in for bloods. Hopefully I can get booked in sooner rather than later. 

Long shot but has anybody suffered with jaw pain since getting their BFP's? I noticed I was experiencing a slight pain on the right side a week or so ago and it's still persisting, to the point where I feel like I can't speak properly sometimes. I've read some cases where women who suffer from TMJ can find pregnancy exacerbates the condition but I've never suffered from it before so this is new for me!


----------



## HopingCarter

Hey Karen, glad to hear everything's going well for you. It does stink to have to hear about any type of infection, but good thing they're taking care of it already for you. 

It's a shame, some of the saddest and most worrisome situations that results in us having to get an ultrasound actually results in you getting to see that LO, up close and personal, not bothered or influenced or anything. Strong HBs, measuring correctly, looking so human and so cute!! As nice as it is to see my little bud every other week, I just wish I didn't have to go thru some of these worries and stresses if whether he's okay or not. I get sad sometimes worrying about a certain blood color or how much is coming out, or a RL pain and why it feels like contractions, or mild cramps to the left instead of the right, being symptomless, I mean the list just doesn't end. Sorry to be so downing but I just didn't want my 1st pregnancy to be this stressful. I'm still grateful for my peanut though, no matter what, I just wish I could enjoy it more.


----------



## klink

Karen that's wonderful that you saw your little bean wiggling happily :) I did see mine today as well. I had like 6 u/s already this pregnancy and most of them were because of some concerns so I know exactly what you mean HopingCarter! My OB is pretty nice too though, she does an u/s at like every appointment and I always got a picture too. So now I've been making a little smashbook page about this pregnancy :blush:
Karen I had some weird yellow even greenish discharge once or twice as well but I had a pap smear and a vaginal culture done as well as urine and all came back negative so I guess sometimes that happens. For some it's just some milky white discharge and mine is usually white yellowish. I guess it depends on everyone :thumbup:
And I get the stinging nipple pain too sometimes lol 
My boobs are so huge! Sorry for that but holy cow! My mom gave me bigger bras when I was like 6 or 7 weeks and now they already don't fit anymore! :shrug::holly:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Thank you so much to you ladies who recommended lemon water! It has done the trick I think! And I'm sure the culprit of my bloating was soda. I had drank some on Saturday to try and help with nausea and later that day I was at a bbq and the only drinks they had were soda or alcohol so of course I stuck with some sprite. I'm feeling much better today after drinking 3-4 glasses of lemon water haha. 

Welsh - I agree, I wouldn't worry about IC results. They were the last to show BFP for me and I'm sure even now they wouldn't show as strongly as any other test. Just stick with your symptoms and you'll be good :) And don't worry if you have a day or moment where your symptoms aren't as strong! Just take that moment and enjoy it because they will come back with a vengeance! 

Mia - My bloat is really bad too! You're not alone in that for sure! I feel like I look huge when I shouldn't look anything but normal right now! 

Karen - Was the discharge your only clue towards the infection? And if you don't mind me asking, how yellow/what kind of yellow? I've been concerned about a possible infection for a few weeks but I wasn't in any rush to be seen because EVERY time I get a UTI (I'm very prone to them it seems) they travel super fast and within 12 hours of feeling uncomfortable while peeing it turns to blood in my urine and has gone straight to my kidneys. I haven't had any of those problems though, just some days my bladder feels sore after I pee, as if I held it for too long. And I feel like my discharge is a little off color but I've heard that is normal for pregnancy :/ I'm glad you're feeling better though and you had a good appointment! YAY for another u/s!

HopingCarter - Sorry you've been so worried :( I hope as things progress that you're able to relax a little more. 


Today has been one of my better days as far as nausea. But let me tell you, those Sea Bands do help! They don't take it away 100% all of the time but they really do help a lot. I just wish they didn't look so funny so that I could wear them when I go out to run errands and grocery shop haha. My mom gave me some suggestions as far as MS goes. She said keep crackers or something next to the bed and eat a few as soon as I wake up, before getting out of bed. I'm going to try that the next few days. 

I hope all of you are having a great day! Sorry for the novel!


----------



## klink

Sweetbliss, what color does your discharge have? I had yellow/greenish one and didn't have an infection or anything. One of the docs I've seen even said that everything beside bright red blood is normal in the first trimester lol And even bright red blood can be normal after a pap smear. :)
Oh and my bladder feels sore too after I hold my pee for too long. Maybe because the uterus is growing so fast and the bladder doesn't have as much room to expand?


----------



## lacanadienne

Well today was my first day back at school - the kids arrive tomorrow. I was a bit worried because I really didn't sleep well last night, but I was reasonably ok - wore my seabands under a sweater for part of the morning. At dinner, though, DH had made salmon, and I took one bite, and felt my stomach contract as though I was going to throw up. Not quite sure what it was about the fish.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - It just has more of a yellow tinge to it. I'm thinking the sore bladder is exactly that, the uterus taking up most of that space now.


----------



## swampmaiden

glad the lemon water worked, sweetbliss.. Im going to remember that one too for the future

Carter, good to hear your nausea is lessening.. mine started to lessen also about a week or so ago.. now its just bad if Im hungry

as for the discharge... 'leucorrhea' or however you spell it... its always constantly dripping out for me.... after this pregnancy Im going to have to throw away all my underwear cause its just the worst.. tmi I know but thats how it goes lol

I had another midwife appt today too.. got a clean bill of health, great blood pressure, no glucose or infection in urine, and my diet has been great except the midwife told me to eat more protein.. I'm usually a quasi-vegetarian, so guess Ill have to step the meat intake up a bit... Im just so cheap when buy groceries, I normally only have big portions of meat when going out to eat.. at home its either all veggie or the meat isnt the main course.. yes, very unAmerican I know but like I said, meat is expensive, and Im cheap!


----------



## HopingCarter

I'm glad to hear everyone doing good!! I don't have another scan 'til my 12 weeks mark, so I'm just patiently waiting. Nothing exciting or un-exciting is happening lately so I'm just praying everything is okay w/ the peanut. I have about 7 U/S pics thus far that lets me know he is doing just fine in there. I love looking at my little creation. He/She's making me a proud momma already :smug:...
As for the discharge, swampmaiden, I did throw away like 8 pair of undies, I know 7 for sure!! After that, hell I stocked up panty liners at the dollar store lol. It comes 24 in pack, good enough for me. I just can't afford to buy underwear like that, like your meat situation, it's just too expensive lol. I mean $10 for 6 pair!! That's a little too steep for me to buy a whole new line of undies. I hate having to change it every couple of hours, but it beats buying a whole new wardrobe of undies, at least for my pockets lol. 

So no :coffee: this morning, and I feel like I'm lagging dreadfully right now. Any former coffee drinkers that have new remedies to waking up and energizing yourself in the morning, even if it is psychological, I just need something.


----------



## Karen916

Ok, this is gross, lol, but the discharge that had me concerned was kind of a like a glop of snot. Eek! It happened two times on Saturday. I haven't had any since then, though, just an irritated feeling down there, like something rough has rubbed on it. I'm 6 pills in, so hopefully things are getting better!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swampmaiden - Yay for a clean bill of health! 

HopingCarter - No advice to boost energy, sorry! I'm trying to come up with a solution for that too and I didn't even drink coffee before, I'm just dragging.

Karen - I'd bet the irritation you have is from the pills probably drying everything up to clear away any infection. That's my best guess but I'm no doctor lol


I've been feeling so gaggy (is that even a word?). Everything makes me want to gag which makes me feel like I want to throw up. Even just thinking about food gets my gag reflex going. I'm not sure what to do about it. I keep reading that all of you who are around 9/10 weeks are starting to move past the nausea point so I'm going to count down until then and just try to make it through these next 3-4 weeks. I feel so bad for DH. He made himself dinner last night and he made it for both of us the night before that. I always had dinner ready when he'd get home from work, I'm slacking. I know he understands, its just hard for me to feel like this and like I'm letting him down with not keeping up with my duties. I feel like I don't have many of them and so it shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## HopingCarter

OMG Sweetbliss I hear ya 150%!! I feel so bad for my hubby, b/c I normally have dinner by 6, maybe 7 depending on what I'm cooking, but for the last 2 nights, he's been eating at like 10, last night it was almost 11pm!!!! Thank god he's willing to be patient and understand why I've been slow poking and dragging my feet lately, but I still feel bad. He doesn't know how to cook, AT ALL lol, and he doesn't want to go buy food b/c he knows I feel like I've been useless to him, so he just waits for me to get'er done lol. Oh I love him so much sometimes haha!

Karen, I'm sorry you're so irritated down there. I just hope the pills do what they need to do for you and you don't have to worry about after that.


----------



## MiaGirl

Karen I hope things keep getting better for you! Sorry about your scare. 

Sweetbliss I'm with you! Sometimes just the thought of a certain food is making me gag. The last thing I want to do when I get home is cook dinner, so it's been several frozen dinners and easy salads. 
I'm with you too hopingcarter, I'm glad my DH isn't a picky eater at all. If I'm too tired to make dinner he insists he just wants to eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich anyway so I don't feel bad. 

I haven't tried those sea beads, I'm afraid I'll get too many questions because it's really hot out and I'm always wearing short sleeves so they'd be very noticeable...but if I get desperate I'll have to try anyway.


----------



## swampmaiden

glad Im not the only one slacking off around the house.. if I drudge up the energy to cook dinner/wash dishes now.. its only because I guilt tripped myself so bad over not feeding my DH who works 10-13 hrs/day with barely anytime to eat an already made dinner, let alone make himself something. And hes SO NICE about everything, it mkaes me feel even guiltier!!
So when I do scratch up the motivation, I usually do easy stuff, like pan-grilled chicken, rice and salad.. also last time I went grocery shopping I got alot of frozen stuff like meatballs, shrimp, chicken patties, pork dumpling etc that can just be heated up and served with something easily boiled. 

as for the panty liners.. thats actually a good idea. I should start wearing them because yeah, undies can get expensive especially if you have to replace a bunch of them, even just the cotton ones (and Ive stopped wearing my fancy lacy panties.. my belly is starting to pooch out just a little bit to much for them now, and I want to spare them the horrors of this 'seepage' lol


----------



## SanJan

Had a scan today and still soaking in that bliss :cloud9: The baby measures 8w1d, just 4 days behind and we could hear the hearbeat too. Hearbeat measures 170 bpm. Really, the wonderful feeling which can make us forget what happened in the last 4 weeks :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Those 7 pair were the sexy ones Swampmaiden lmao!!! All I have know is the cotton ones lol. J/K I do have a few left, but I really did have to throw away 7 Lacies, no lie. Trying to be all "MOULIN ROUGE" every night, not knowing the leaking faucet I had down there, smh, SHAME! Anywho, I was really bummed about those one I had to throw out. I'm glad I still one of my fav sexy ones salvaged haha, I will be saving those until post baby for sure!!

SanJan, so happy to hear your little bun is doing good. Those U/S are the best things sometimes for our confidence, aren't they? :cloud9:


----------



## welshgem

SanJan - so lovely that you've had a scan and got to see your little bub! 

I managed to book myself in to see the doctor this afternoon and I'm feeling a little less anxious now. I'm getting bloods done tomorrow morning to check my hcg and then again on Friday morning. Unfortunately that means I'll have to wait until Monday to see if my numbers have doubled but on the plus side, I did another ic when I got back from the docs, having held my wee for about 3+ hours and I had a much darker line than I've been getting these past few mornings.


----------



## welshgem

Oh, also forgot to mention that the doctor is going to try and see if he can wangle an early scan for us! I'm not sure if it'll be possible but here's hoping!!


----------



## Gator23

That's awesome, Welsh! I hope you get that scan because I know that would be reassuring to see the cute bean!

Sanjan, congrats on a healthy u/s!

Sorry that your feeling sick Mia! I hope the nausea eases soon!

I scheduled my first appointment for Sept 25. I'm not sure I get an early scan but I really hope I do. Does any one have an opinion about OB vs midwife?


----------



## klink

My OB and the midwife that works there were both present at the 2 times I had my appointment. While my midwife is actually pretty nice we had a rough start cause she left a bruise on my arm from taking blood and didn't let me leave the office until I peed and made me chug my gatorade when I was feeling so miserable because of the stomach flu lol
I'll have an u/s appointment with only her on the 5th so we will see how that goes.


----------



## lacanadienne

I've decided to go the midwife route simply because here in Canada, you have to choose either OB or midwife, and the OBs here are generally very pushy on epidurals, and are basically just there to "catch" the baby, whereas the midwives develop more of a relationship with you and are there for the whole labor. They are really into leaving choices up to their clients.


----------



## Samanthatc

So happy to hear your scan went well and you got to hear the heartbeat :)

Karen hold things settle down for you. 


I'm just going to throw this out there- I got my BFP on Saturday morning. Immediate feeling was happy and excited but then that night this wave of anxiety and fear ran over me and I started questioning if I really want this. I know it sounds terrible, after preying and hoping for a BFP for so long I don't understand why I felt that way. Since then I've been up and day- have burst of confidence where I think everything thing will be fine and then bursts of anxiety where I think omg what am I doing??!!! Plus were only 26 and I'm worrying if were too young? I know plenty of people have babies younger than that but I'm just get stressed. I spoke to oh about my concerns and he admitted he's pretty scared too which didn't help. I know this sounds awful but has anyone else felt like this at all? Will it get better??


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh wow Klink, that sounded intense!! I'm glad you guys are on a good note now b/c that was definitely a rough start..
That U/s you have as your pic looks really awesome though. Cute little bean already:)


----------



## HopingCarter

Yeah Samantha, I feel like that still sometimes, like its too good to be true! I always prayed that God gave me a baby when I get married and because it happened so fast I didn't believe it would be full term, but so far so good. You're not nearly alone hun, but the further along you get the more confidence you gain, honestly.


----------



## Gator23

I totally understand how you feel Samantha. I'm totally nervous. It is such a life changing event. I also wonder what I was thinking....Thankfully we have 8ish more months to get ready and feel more comfortable. You always have us to lean on too :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

yes Samantha, I'm going to echo what gator said.. you have many looong months to get used to the idea of having a baby.. and feeling second thoughts is totally normal. just have faith that everything has its time, place and season. right now the baby is just an idea, but as your pregnancy develops, and you see the little one on the u/s, then hopefully youll start to really embrace the pregnancy. best of luck to you hun, the 1st trimester can be pretty rough emotionally :hugs:


----------



## Samanthatc

Thank you ladies. Iv been thinking about a baby for ages and spent months trying I just thought that when I finally got my BFP I'd be the happiest person in the world so have been really confused as to why I'm feeling so unsure. And then feeling guilty for having these thoughts.. Thank you again xx


----------



## Karen916

Sanjan, that's great that you had such a good u/s! Isn't seeing the heartbeat amazing?

welshgem, that's wonderful that your test line has darkened. It's very reassuring, isn't it? I bet you'll get great numbers with your blood tests. It's a hard wait, but it'll be worth it!

samantha, congratulations and welcome to the thread!! I think it is normal to feel lots of emotions all at once. Hormones are elevated, so many changes are happening... it's a lot to process! I know for myself, I am very happy, but also very nervous because I know next to nothing about babies. I am very comfortable with children because I've worked with them for years and years, but never babysat a baby, never had a younger sibling, heck, have only held babies a few times. But I just remind myself that the instinct will kick in, and everything will be fine. And, knowing you're not in it alone helps, too! :)

How is everyone feeling today?

I am excited, because I went maternity shopping yesterday! My birthday is coming up so my mom took me to get some maternity clothes for the fall and winter. It was so much fun!! The jeans are amazing. I want to wear them now and go to the casino buffet because there's so much room, haha!  A surreal part was that in one store, the lady had me put on a pregnancy pillow under the jeans, and seeing myself in the mirror looking that pregnant was a crazy moment! I had my mom take a picture of me so I can show my husband. I didn't have a chance because he worked super late last night, so I am looking forward to sharing it with him today.

Has anyone else started looking at maternity stuff yet?


----------



## HopingCarter

No not clothing yet, although my hubby thinks I should. No reason why I haven't yet, I think I just didn't see the purpose now, but DH said my stomach's starting to show, even though I think that's what he wants to believe, he still thinks I should start looking b/c he feels it's going to just blow up overnight lol! I don't feel bad for myself either, I'm embracing this pregnancy bump lol.
And Karen:thumbup:, I think that's awesome that you're looking at clothes already and feeling good in them b/c one thing that kinda bothers me is why so many women get self conscience about weight or what not when they're pregnant?? I mean as long as you're not eating yourself out of a house and home, embrace you're protruding bump and glow, I know I am! You know what, I think I'm going to start looking now. I just inspired myself lmao!!


----------



## swampmaiden

lol carter, you crack me up!!

karen, Ive got a few things.. only one 'maternity' pair of pants and the rest just bigger comfy clothes Ill hopefully be able to wear. I need to go get a maternity bra soon, because my girls are getting outta control. I just have to find a decent maternity store around here that doesnt charge crazy prices.. because i agree that getting fitted for at least the bra is very important


----------



## Mintastic

Hi old friends from the TTC #1 positive thinking buddies thread! And hi new friends! I am here! 

I am a bit nervous to come over because of it being so very early and stickiness fears. Hope I can stay here!
How is everyone?
I haven't read all 45 pages yet so feel free to recap any big news. :)


----------



## Karen916

Hi Mint!!! Congratulations, and welcome to the thread! :flower: It's great to see you over here. Best wishes to you for a happy and healthy pregnancy journey!


----------



## HopingCarter

HALLELUJAH Mint!! I knew you would get your BFP!! That's so awesome. I'm sure we were all pulling for you guys in TTC #1, and I'm so happy to see you've made it!! :happydance::dance::wohoo: I'll have my FX for your sticky bean and plenty of :dust: to you. Congrats girl! How far along do you think you are?

OH YEAH, I forgot to announce in this thread, but:
I'M A PRUNE lol!! or KUMQUAT according to app ticker on my phone haha!! 
And that little ticker I have w/ the beach girl, I think I really would look like that right about now in a bikini ha!


----------



## Mintastic

Carter - yay prune! I am just a poppyseed.
Dating is a bit confusing, will have to see what my doc says (she is away until Tuesday) - I O late so if I go by last period I am 4 plus something, but if I go by O I am 3+2 (is that how to write it? This is all new, I have no clue!). So early! Really hoping for sticky!


----------



## HopingCarter

Awwwwww, well I wish you the best of luck with your sticky as well and I hope that the appt is all good news for you. Again Congrats, and it's nice to have to the thread.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I feel like I've missed a bunch in just the day I didn't post. CONGRATULATIONS MINT! Sooooo happy for you!

Karen - I can't wait to buy maternity clothes. I'm already sick of my jeans and how they feel after I've eaten. SO MUCH BLOAT haha.

Carter - Yay for being a prune!!! I think I'm almost to blueberry, that is what is after sweet pea, right? I love seeing everyone's fruits! I think it really helps put it into perspective. 

I started taking the B-6 yesterday! I could only find 100mg tablets at the pharmacy though so I'm having to cut it into 1/4 pieces. I'm taking 25mg 3 times a day. I got 2 doses in yesterday and my first thought this morning wasn't nausea. Throughout the day its been up and down but I'm interested to see how tomorrow is after getting a full days dose in. I'm REALLY hoping it helps. I'm still barley functional after 1pm though. Its like the exhaustion hits like a brick wall and I shut down haha. I'm actually about to give in and take a nap now but I wanted to check in with all of you lovely ladies :) I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## HopingCarter

I'm actually having a blast today, and on top of that my MS is a little bit more intense today (very nauseous, no vomitting yet). But hey, I'm at work and trying to have as good of a day as I can. I just can't take being a sickling anymore. Fake it til I make it, at least I'm going to tell myself I'm fine. I think being 10 weeks is what really is putting me on high right now. I don't know why but I wanted to be 10 weeks so bad, maybe it's the double digits, idk :shrug: 
I never looked into that Sweetbliss, but do you mind telling me what the B6 is for actually. I mean I do see some threads on it, but I never thought to read them (sorry)


----------



## Gator23

Congratulations Mint!!! So glad you're here! :wohoo:

My due date is the same way bc I ovulated late too. LMP is April 27 and ovulation day makes it May 4. I picked o day because it seems more accurate to me but I'm sure that can be cleared up at the first prenatal visit.


----------



## Mintastic

I was curious about the b6 as well. Is it for energy? 
I was taking it to try to lengthen my lp so I just stopped taking it. Still have half a bottle left though if I need to start again.
I am bloated already! That is the main reason I tested actually.


----------



## lacanadienne

Hi Mint, and congrats! H & H 9 months to you. B6 is supposed to be good at helping with nausea. I haven't really looked into taking any additional B6 because it's in my prenatal.

Today was the second day with the kids at school, and it kind of felt like a storm was brewing this afternoon (the kids couldn't sit still for 2 seconds - lol), but then again it did rain a bit at some point late this afternoon. I am super tired now! I think I'll try napping before dinner. Nausea hasn't been overly bad the last two days, but I have to get better at drinking water and snacking regularly at work. It's hard when you have 20 little distractions. :p

Hope everyone else is doing well. My first midwife appointment is 3 weeks away!


----------



## klink

Yay Mint congrats!!!! So happy that you are here now!! :hugs:
Oh I've bought maternity clothes already. And what should I say, I love my maternity yoga pants and jeans. They are so much more comfy. I had to buy them cause a) my other pants just got too tight (no more skinny jeans for me :( ) and b) they actually started to hurt my tummy. Like HopingCarter already said though, I am totally embracing this baby bump as well :D During the day I will be so bloated but if I look at my tummy in the morning, it's not flat anymore either. It seems like there is a teeny tiny bump already cause it's hard to suck in. I can maybe suck in half an inch :happydance:
And I am 10 weeks now - yay :) My OB calculated again and they apparently use a more accurate method (that's how she explained it) cause they are actually counting the days and put me one day ahead. So my size ticker is not changed yet. But I'm a prune now too! :) Hope everyone is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Carter - I feel like 10 weeks really is a big milestone! I think it is the double digits. The B6 is for nausea. There is a small amount of it in a prenatal but we can take up to 75 mg (I think, it might be 100 mg but I'm sticking with 75 until I see the OB) while pregnant to help with nausea. A lot of people have had great success with it and I'm already starting to notice a huge difference too. I called my OB office and the nurse said it is fine to take so that is good. I take 25 mg 3x per day. I'll let you know how tomorrow is since I got a full dose in me today. 


Mint - I was bloated SO much at first too. It comes and goes now. I mainly just feel fat haha. The bloat was my first symptom though as well :) I'm so glad you're here now!

Klink - You all are tempting me to go out and buy maternity clothes soon! I actually have a $20 coupon to Old Navy that is valid starting September 2nd.... I might just have to use it on a few pants or something haha


----------



## bornfree78

Congratulations klink and other mums-to-be! Enjoy your pregnancy journey! May God bless you all with a healthy & happy 9 months. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies I would love to join your thread! I found out I was pregnant last week and unfortunately my insurance doesn't kick in until October 1st so I have to wait until then to schedule my first appointment!! The good thing is I will be 10 weeks or so by then so I'm hoping for a great u/s and great picture of my lil baby growing inside of me :) I've had two prior mc's so I'm actually happy for a bit later scan and I've been staying positive and calm about this pregnancy :) 

Symptoms so far: aversion to certain smells, twinges around my ovaries, and sore nipples

Congrats ladies!! :happydance: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Gator23

Welcome BSelck! Congrats!!! When is your due date? I'll be 10 weeks about the same time. Looking forward to having a bump by Christmas! <3

I have decided that feeling bloated is not fun! Any one have tips to stay comfortable? Seems to happen at night no matter how much water I drink. :shrug:


----------



## welshgem

Welcome Mint & BSelck! 

I'm looking forward to getting to the point where I need maternity clothes, although not looking forward to the cost of a whole new wardrobe. My work attire has always been fitted pencil skirts and wiggle dresses with the occasional tea dress thrown in the mix. I can see me buying a few staple items and having to rotate them every few days! 

I tested on my last digi this morning and I'm so pleased to see that it's moved from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks. Just hoping for a good hcg count today!


----------



## klink

BSelck welcome here and happy and healthy 9 months! :)

Gator: Idk, I haven't really tried anything with the bloating it's just there. And it goes away over night but during the day I am bloated all the time too. :/ Guess we just have to wait til 2nd trimester.

welshgem: Glad the clear blue gave you more reassurance! :)


----------



## Mintastic

BSelck - welcome. I am sorry for your losses and hopeful that you will get good results at your scan. 
I don't know how long I have to wait for my first visit yet since my doc is on vacation right now!

Welshgem - you are lucky the CB digi progressed! - I have heard lots of stories about those driving women crazy for no reason.

As for bloating, woke up not too bloated for the first time in days. Actually lifted my shirt and looked in the mirror and thought..."maybe I should take some naked photos with my flat(ish) belly while I still have it." Fully expecting the bloat to return throughout the day.
Not bloated but...my hands are swollen! Already? Isn't it too soon for that? I could barely get my wedding ring off...

Also DH had me pee on more sticks this morning to see progression on line tests and they are way darker - yay!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welcome BSelck! So sorry for your losses! I could never be as patient as you are about waiting for my first scan haha. You're really strong! I think we're due really close to one another :)

Gator - Adding lemon to my water has helped when it is extreme bloat/gas but just for the regular bloat and what not after eating, I don't think there is much that could help. Give the lemon water a try though if you don't mind lemon! I do 1/4 or 1/2 a lemon (I know its a lot but that is what was recommended).

Welsh - Do they have any For Sale pages or Consignment Shops where you are? I bet you could find maternity clothes there for cheap and in good condition since nobody wears them for very long.

Klink - You're SO close to the 10 week mark! How have you been feeling? Any MS or general nausea?

Mint - I had a random day where my hands were swollen too early on. It was only the one day though so hopefully that is the case for you too! 


I feel like I'm not eating enough for being pregnant but I just have so many food aversions it seems. Nothing sounds appetizing or makes me want to eat. The B6 and Sea Bands have taken the edge off of the nausea but I still don't want to eat. Is that okay? Any recommendations to help? If I force myself to eat I end up gagging after a few bites.


----------



## Karen916

Welcome to the group, BSelck! I am so sorry to hear about your past losses. :hugs: Best wishes for a very happy and healthy nine months!

Mint, that's great about the darkening lines! What a great feeling!

Congrats on the progressing digi, welshgem!


----------



## HopingCarter

Woohoo Klink! That means we're due the same day :happydance::dance:

Welcome and Congrats BSelck!! I'm so happy to see another mommy get her :bfp: H&H9 to u! Lots of :dust: for your sticky bean hun

Mint, I know you're on :cloud9: with those darkening lines. I think I would still be testing if I wasn't at the doctors every other day lol

Speaking of which, the bleeding and clotting came back ladies :( so I'm back at the hospital. All seems to be fine though, I got a chance to hear him on the midwife's Doppler!! The good news is once you can detect the HB on the Doppler, the chances of Miscarriage is extremely slim to none! The bad news is I could bleed my ENTIRE pregnancy due to the Subchorionic Hemorrhage, which isn't as big as some women's but it scares me! That's not something I'm looking forward to at all. At least, in the process I can hear the HB. The on call midwife actually let me record it on my phone. I wish I could load audio on here. I can't wait for my hubby to get home. Hopefully that'll persuade him to buy one for us :smug:

Anyway, how is everyone today? Any new symptoms??


----------



## Mintastic

Carter - glad you got to hear the HB and all is looking well!
Do you have to do anything differently due to the bleeding like take more iron, rest more, or avoid sex?


----------



## HopingCarter

No, Mint. She said unfortunately unless I plan on not having sex my whole pregnancy then she's not going to restrict it. Just be aware that when I do have sex, I'm going to bleed. Anything can make me bleed because of it to be honest. It's not going to make you miscarry so she said it wouldn't be necessary. They've already put me on pelvic rest twice and still no change so she said just be aware of the bleed if we DTD. She said as far as lifting the 25 lb limit is for any pregnant woman regardless so there was no change there. Its just the SCH that's being a burden. Everything else is perfectly fine though. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## klink

Sweetbliss, I am exactly 10 weeks today, it's just my size ticker that's not updated yet. And I've been feeling good, just realized that my baby does not like me eating eggs. I had to lay down after breakfast real quick or otherwise I would have thrown up. :/ How are you?

HopingCarter: You are one day ahead of me :) My due date they calculated is the 26th of March. And I am sorry your bleeding came back :( But so awesome that she could pick up the heartbeat on a doppler device! And now you always can listen to your baby's heartbeat, how beautiful!!

Mint: I am so glad to hear, that your lines got darker :)

Karen: How are you holding up so far?


----------



## maggz

Oh girls sorry I've been awol, just started school and it's taking up more of my time than I would like to admit! :haha: Also working when I'm not at school so any down time I try to spend with DH :) 

I haven't caught up on the thread but from what I see on this page we have some new members - welcome! Carter I hope that bleeding stops, sounds scary, but I'm glad everything's okay :thumbup:

I've been wondering if everything's okay in there since there's still a week until my first appointment! So I tested again :/ Really shouldn't have but I had one IC left so I used it and it did not reassure me like I had hoped. The line came up immediately but it was not darker than the control line :nope: 
Also because of my lack of symptoms I really wonder if I'm having a missed mc. My boobs are a little bit sore on the sides and have been for the past week or so, but other than that I'm just fine. Either I'm one of the "lucky" ones that don't really get symptoms, or it's not doing so good in there. 
I've been pretty sensitive to foods, have had to eat slowly and all that but yesterday and today I felt no nausea whatsoever and am just excited to eat! 
What do you guys think??


----------



## Mintastic

Oh I didn't know about the 25 pound thing. Even early on? I wonder how much my hiking pack weighs...

Maggz - so sorry you are worried. I have never been pregnant before (aside from a "chemical") so I really don't know. I hope everything is okay and that some of the non-first-time moms can give you some advice soon.


----------



## maggz

Mint you're here!! YAY :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

I am! :) And I leave for Iceland on Saturday so if you have any last minute tips for me now is the time!


----------



## klink

maggz, don't be too worried hun! My boobs only hurt on the sides at first as well and only when I poked them :) HCG levels vary from person to person. if you google hcg levels in pregnancy then a statistic should pop up what is considered normal for each week. Don't drive yourself crazy hun! And if you are too scared, maybe you can call your doc and ask if they can do an early scan. Just explain your fears and maybe they will do it. After I was sick I got an u/s because I didn't feel as pregnant anymore and everything was fine. You will have your days where you simply do not feel pregnant. I think if you would have a missed miscarriage, then your symptoms would get less and less and finally disappear. At least that's what I think it would be. Try not to stress out too much! :hugs:


----------



## lacanadienne

Hang in there, maggz. I think we all worry a bit too much. You're still having some symptoms, and the IC don't really tell you much except that you're pregnant. My nausea wasn't as bad during the day in the last four days when I was at school, but it was bad at dinner. Also, I'm pretty tired when I get home.


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks Ladies!!

Mint, I'm not sure how early on they place the limit on you
She just said that the recommended limit for expecting mothers is 25 lbs so make sure I'm following that. Once I found out I was pregnant I didn't trust lifting anything heavy anyway so I didn't think to ask. I don't know if that's their particular limit just to be on the safe side or what, but I will ask.

Definitely agree with the other ladies Maggz, the symptoms are so freaking random and those ICs are just no good after you get your BFP. Like lacanadienne said, we all worry too much though lol. I think in the beginning, if I remember correctly, up until a few weeks back the sore boobs was the only symptom all of us had in common. Then some us got heavy nausea, some got vomiting, some were okay with no other symptoms at all so I think your sore boobs is a good sign. You're definitely lucky to not be overly sick, but that's a good thing. Trust me when it comes you'll praise these days lol!! Hope u feel better. If not, doesn't hurt to ask your Dr for an u/s like Klink said, most of us do that too.


----------



## Samanthatc

I still don't have any symptoms except my face is covered in pimples, so gross :(


----------



## Samanthatc

Hoping carter so good you got to see thd heart beat :) <3


----------



## MiaGirl

I miss so much when I'm don't check here for 2 days!

Mint!!! Aaaaahhh yayayayay I'm sooo happy for you! Praying hard it's a sticky bean for you :)

HopingCarter so sorry about the bleeding, sounds really not fun. But good to know things are ok with the babe. 

Maggz like the others said, don't worry about how dark the line is on an IC. That can vary a lot based on so many factors. I'm sorry it's scared you, but really just embrace not feeling nausea. Mine overall is really not bad, I feel like I have no right to complain compared to how bad some get it. But remember there's a good 20% who don't get it at all, how lucky! You're not bleeding and cramping, so you are pregnant still :)

I'm still just in bloat city over here. Bleh. Fatigue is seriously setting in, I need lots of naps. Poor DH is suffering from my lack of sex drive and tiredness.


----------



## maggz

Mintastic said:


> I am! :) And I leave for Iceland on Saturday so if you have any last minute tips for me now is the time!

Hopefully the volcano doesn't trap you there! ;) Where are you planning on going? My dad owns a country hotel in the Northeast region if you're going there I'll get you a deal ;) 

Thank you all so much for your responses, it just freaks me out cause I had the mc last time. I definitely have pimples too... so annoying, but I'm not sure if it's a pregnancy symptom or just cause I'm too lazy to clean off my makeup :blush: :haha:
You're right ICs definitely aren't the most trustworthy. I think I'll hold out until next week, only 8 days till the ultrasound! 
You guys are the best :hugs:


----------



## Mintastic

Samanthatc said:


> I still don't have any symptoms except my face is covered in pimples, so gross :(

I have been horribly pimply ever since I went off BC in May. I feel unattractive and nothing has worked.


----------



## Mintastic

Maggz - I can think of worse things than getting trapped on vacation ;)

Thanks! We want to go to Jökulsárgljúfur National Park which is NorthEast I think - is the hotel far from there?
We also booked a flight to Grimsey.


----------



## maggz

Awesome you'll go to Akureyri then, that's where I'm from :D I'm gonna pm you so we don't clog up this thread haha :)


----------



## swampmaiden

((((HopingCarter)))) hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## welshgem

Samanthatc said:


> I still don't have any symptoms except my face is covered in pimples, so gross :(

The only symptom I've got really is slightly sore boobs but that's only if I push on them. Careful what you wish for and all that...but I'd love a bit of morning sickness just to reassure me a bit! 

Well yesterday I was meant to get my first hcg blood results back except the doctor called me to let me know that the lab are refusing to process them! Apparently they don't do them as standard anymore and the only way I could get my bloods or an early scan is if I was admitted to the early pregnancy unit. Doctor said we could "tell a little white lie" and pretend I'd had a bleed but I just don't want to jinx myself like that really. 

So for now I'm just going to have to rely on digital tests to show my progression every week, and hope they don't drive me crazy if they don't progress as expected!!

On the plus side, the midwife also called me after the doctor referred me and I've got my booking appointment with her on the 18th Sep. She did offer me the 11th but annoyingly I've got a meeting that I can't get out of.


----------



## Karen916

That stinks that they wouldn't do your hcg, welshgem! Procedures must vary by country, because where I live, that is pretty much the first thing they do. A couple days after I got my BFP, I went to see my family doctor, basically just to get the requisition form to bring to the lab. How did you go about trying to get yours? Could your OB or family doctor give you paperwork for a test? I hope you can get it, as it is a great reassurance!

Maggz, so sorry you've been feeling so worried! I definitely know what you mean, though; after a previous loss, the fear never really goes awayl. :( I think that the intermittent symptoms are pretty normal, though! I don't feel strong nausea every single day; I find it peaks every 2 or 3 days. Same with the boobs; the soreness isn't at the same level each day. The only thing that is pretty consistent for me is feeling tired pretty much all the time.

From what I understand, as your body gets used to the current level of hcg, the feeling of the symptoms tapers off; when you have another peak in hcg, you'll notice them more strongly again.

My morning sickness got pretty bad around 7 or 8 weeks, got better around 9 weeks, and then started getting worse around 10. 

I also know that my mother-in-law never felt sick once when she was pregnant with my husband; nor did my husband's cousin when she was pregnant last year. It's odd how everyone's experience is so different, but such is life, I guess!

Hope that helps! :)

HopingCarter, so sorry about the bleeding. That must be very frustrating and worrisome. But, I'm glad you got to see that everything is still ok! Do you think you are going to get the doppler? I would love to have one. Being the compulsive worrier that I am, I would use it all the time, haha.

I am doing some better! The irritation isn't constant anymore; it's just once in a while. And the weird discharge has been gone for days. I haven't heard from my doctor's office, and they were supposedly going to call if they found anything in the cultures besides a UTI, so I guess I should just trust that the amoxicillin is doing its job and try not to worry. I am lucky that my hubby is very positive; he helps me think more optimistically, which is great!

Tomorrow is his birthday! I can't wait to give him the Batman caped bib, and the Montreal Canadiens bottle and pacifier set to go with his other gifts. I'm also going to bake a peanut butter banana cake..mmm!!! Our special symbol has always been two intertwined hearts, but this time, I'm going to decorate it it with 3! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Ladies ((((hugs::hugs:))))) all around. Thank you guys for being so supportive!! I would say I love y'all if it didn't sound so weird over the internet lol!! I just have no one else to talk to this about, I mean my mom, but I wish we had a better relationship where I felt comfortable. Pretty sure DH is already stressed enough w/ the bleeding b/c he thinks everytime I'm having a miscarriage, so as much as I try to explain, he just gets sadder lol. 

Samantha, the sore boobs will come, that's inevitable lol! As far as the pimples, I second that! I've been using Biore lately which has helped a lot but my face is so sensitive nowadays my hubby's morning breath can make me have an outbreak!! EEEEEEWWW I-HATE-MY-SKIN-RIGHT-NOW lol!! It's okay though, it's not the worst I'm going through haha!

I'm so jealous Mint and Maggz! Going to Iceland or having lived there before sounds like so much fun! I wish I had the means to travel like that! GL on your journey Mintastic!

Thanks Karen, and yes we are gonna get one! I think with the bleeding, even though I know what the reason is, b/c it's so scary to see and it's so random, I'm gonna be a worry wart too (look at how many times I've been to the dr's already lol) so having that Doppler is gonna put me to ease so much!! Today's payday for my hubby so he's gonna look online for some, I told him I want a Sonoline B, since I hear they're the best. 
That's sooo cute about the bib and the pacifier set!!! I was planning on doing the same thing w/ my hubby for christmas! Since we don't officially find out til about Nov 6th, I was going to do the LA Lakers pacifier set they have online, which is his fav team and a Chicago Bulls pacifier set, which is my fav team! I know he's gonna love it. He keeps confessing we're having a girl though (his little singing princess he says haha) Oh well, she'll have some NBA pacifiers to start off with if it is a girl lol...


----------



## Mintastic

We only kind of have the means...mostly we are just being irresponsible and optimistic that we will make things work financially. Don't get me wrong...DH had a high paying job... that he just quit...and oh...I'm pregnant - let's go on a really expensive vacation! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

LOL Mint, I don't disagree at all though, you only live once! I'm pretty sure it will work out for you. Just enjoy your trip and take care of your little bun, everything else will fall into place :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

I always feel like there is so much to catch up on! 

Maggz - I know it is hard but try to not worry too much. We're all here though if you need to express any concerns or vent though. I know that I completely understand and I'm sure all of the other ladies do as well :)

Mint - Have fun on your trip! I'm jealous! DH would love to travel like that. He's been many places overseas and keeps saying he wants to take me someplace but I just can't swallow how expensive it is. How long will you be gone?

Karen - What you posted about the hcg levels and how the body gets used to them.... you're giving me hope. I laid in bed crying this morning because there is absolutely nothing that helps my all day nausea. I'm 7 weeks today so hopefully my body gets used to the hcg! I'm glad you're feeling better though! Let us know how DH reacts to his gift!!

Carter - I'm sorry you're having to deal with all of that :( Definitely get a doppler! I can imagine the amount of relief that will offer on a daily basis. Let us know which one you end up getting and how you like it. 


I'm trying smoothies to help now. I think part of my food aversion is chewing. I'll get a few bites into something and just want to spit it all out. I'm hoping the smoothies will be easier since there is no chewing but it will also give me nutrients and fill my stomach, or at least that is what I'm hoping for. DH has been so sweet and helpful lately. I feel like I'm letting him down though even though he says I'm not and it is all fine. I just hate feeling helpless and useless :/


----------



## Mintastic

Sweet - we are going for one week. I have so much to do today and tomorrow morning before we leave - I shouldn't even be on here but I can't help myself.
Trying to decide if I want to pack any pregnancy tests to check progression of if I should just let it go until we return. I have one digi left - anyone know by what dpo it should start reading 2-3weeks??

Sorry you are feeling so sick. I indulged in a pregnancy magazine yesterday and it recommended the liquids thing - it said try smoothies, soups, and drinkable yoghurt. You can throw some spinach in a fruit smoothie too for better nutrients.


----------



## HopingCarter

Aww sweetbliss I'm so sorry about the all day nausea, trust me, I know your pain!!! NOTHING worked at first! I had to start forcing myself to eat a light breakfast (yogurt, bananas, grapes, oatmeal, etc) I just couldn't chew either. It has been getting me through the day mostly, and I'll try and eat a salad at night and nothing heavy at all, but for the last 2 nights I haven't been able to eat anything at all.
Was the B6 not working though?? Dang it, I was gonna try that too! BOOOOOO Vitamin B6!! Is there any method to this madness? I know someone out there has a remedy. I know I'm only a few wks away from 2nd Tri but boy would I love a resolution now..


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mint - No clue on the test progression... I never took one of those. If you do pack it, pack it some place in your suitcase where you might forget about it. See if you can hold off on taking it. Out of sight, out of mind maybe? lol I really hope you get to relax and enjoy your vacation! The spinach is a good idea! I was just asking DH what I could add to them to make them even better for me lol. I was thinking maybe peanut butter? I figured that is high in protein, right? What would go good with PB? I have blueberries, strawberries and raspberries. I know people usually do bananas with PB but I hate bananas haha.

Carter - I'm sad for us that you can relate haha. It is nice to know that I'm not alone but I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Thank you for sympathizing :) Yes, the chewing! I just can't do it. And forcing yourself to eat is so unpleasant! I just started to feel it coming back on and took 2 bites out of a fiber one bar. We'll see if that holds it off at all. I thought the B6 was helping, and honestly, I bet this would be way worse if I wasn't taking it. I'm going to stick with it, it can't hurt. I'm hoping the DR will have some suggestions on the 8th. It is only 10 days away but that feels like an eternity with how I'm feeling lol.


----------



## HopingCarter

:hugs: Sweetbliss, I hope they can offer a better solution! Woohoo The good news is I have my 12 wk scan on 9/8 too (really I'll be 11+5) so I'm gonna ask that as well. I would say raspberries, as I LOVE raspberries!! and with PB, you can't (or I can't) go wrong haha! I also love bananas too, so that's no help for you lol. I'm gonna wait til I see the DR to buy the B6 b/c with my hormones, I might call the company and chew someone out if it doesn't work lol! I hope it works for you though the more you take it


----------



## lacanadienne

Ok - time for catchup. I've been living in a whirlwind of school, and sleep. So much has happened since last week!

Sweetbliss, sorry to hear the nausea is that bad. I've pretty much had constant nausea too, but I seem to be able to eat, except sometimes at dinner. Try soups as well. I found one night when I just felt like throwing up, chicken soup worked quite well for calming my stomach down. It's warm too, so your stomach doesn't have to work to warm it up.

Carter, the bleeding sounds awful. Sorry you have to deal with that. Having a doppler would be so neat, though.

Karen, glad to hear that the infection is slowly going away. I've heard we're more prone to that kind of thing during our pregnancy.

Mint, have fun in Iceland! It sounds like an amazing trip.

Don't remember who couldn't get their hcg levels tested. I think it depends on the doctor, quite honestly. I'm in Canada like Karen, but my family doctor didn't think it was necessary to test hcg levels because she said the home pregnancy tests were accurate enough. The labs here won't turn away a requisition for that, though, so if you can get your doctor to request it, you're good. I'm finding it hard to wait for my first prenatal appointment, as a lot of those things should be sorted out there (as well as ordering the first u/s), but it's now only two and a half weeks away. :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Mint I think 2-3 weeks should be about 15-25 dpo. Not sure but I *think*so. 

Thank you ladies so much for your kind words, I know we're all going through the same ridiculous worry stages! 

It's fitting that this morning was the first that I threw up :haha: I guess the little one wanted me to know it was still in there :) I don't think I've ever been that happy (or at least, not unhappy) with being nauseous. :rofl:
It came on suddenly and went away when I had thrown up so it hasn't bothered me today at all, but I had just eaten so I was super hungry at work lol. 

Sweetbliss - someone once said that the only thing that you spend money on and makes you wealthier is travelling :) It's so much fun and you learn a lot! But yeah it can get crazy expensive very fast.


----------



## Samanthatc

Yah for vomitting magz hahaha!!


----------



## welshgem

Maggz - I'd love a little vomiting now too! Haha!! 

Karen / Lacanadienne - I don't know if it's because I'm from the UK, or even maybe a regional thing, but it was my doctor who requested the bloodwork and the labs then called him to say they won't process GP requests anymore, hcg tests will only be processed if they're requested from the EPU at the hospital and the EPU only accept admissions for high risk pregnancies. Basically, they just accept your word that you are pregnant and unless you get a bleed then you have to wait until week 12 for the first scan!


----------



## lacanadienne

welshgem said:


> Maggz - I'd love a little vomiting now too! Haha!!
> 
> Karen / Lacanadienne - I don't know if it's because I'm from the UK, or even maybe a regional thing, but it was my doctor who requested the bloodwork and the labs then called him to say they won't process GP requests anymore, hcg tests will only be processed if they're requested from the EPU at the hospital and the EPU only accept admissions for high risk pregnancies. Basically, they just accept your word that you are pregnant and unless you get a bleed then you have to wait until week 12 for the first scan!

I feel your pain, though. I'm pretty much in the same boat since my family doctor didn't order the test. I'm waiting for my first prenatal appointment on week 10, then hopefully a dating ultrasound in week 11 or 12.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Carter - Thank you! Yayyyy we have appointments the same day! We can count down together :) Let me know if you start trying the B6! I think the smoothies are helping. Well, they help me get something in me. I had a blueberry/strawberry smoothie this morning in honor of being a blueberry now haha 

Lacanadienne - Thanks, that is a really good suggestion! I'll have to try that tonight for dinner. Grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner doesn't sound half bad. 

Maggz - I think this is the only time in any of our lives where we'll be glad to throw up! haha. I'm glad that after you got sick you didn't keep feeling sick though! That is the best way to be sick I think lol


Today has been the best day since I started feeling sick. It isn't completely not there but it just hasn't been as extreme today and is manageable. I had a question for you ladies. I realized this morning when I woke up that I forgot to take my prenatal gummy vitamins last night! Have any of you done that? I was really worried. I also wonder if that has been contributing to my nausea? I know that the pills make me sick so I've been taking the gummies for a good 6+ months now because I took them while we were TTC and it never bothered me. Any of you ever forgotten it or have any of you had the gummy prenatal make you sick too?


----------



## Mintastic

Sweet - Pills generally make me sick too so when TTC I tried a chewable (not a gummy though) and it made me so sick. 
Right now I take New Chapter tablets and they don't make me sick (supposed to be easier on the stomach) but don't know if I will be able to stomach them once MS kicks in... I hope you figure it out and feel better soon.


----------



## Samanthatc

Sweet bliss, I don't think it will matter if you forget just one day. 

I have a question for you all. When did you tell your friends and family about your pregnancy? I know you're meant to wait a while until you announce it but what about your very close friends and family? The only people who know at the moment are my partner and I... Yesterday was my mums birthday and I kind of wanted to tell her but didn't end up doing it. Still so early! Also I'm the youngest of my family and I'm quite nervous about telling my older brothers and parents.. Anyone else felt like this? I know mum will be happy but I'm still nervous! Haha


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies!

Ive been tied up between work and sleep, but I wanted to respond to a few things

I take my pills after dinner, before I go to bed at night. They dont bother my stomach at night, plus as Im taking baby aspirin also, the recommended time for that is before bed, so I just take them all then. I also have one of those senior citizen weekly pill box things with a lil compartment for each day.. I fill it up once a week, and that way I can see whether I took them or not without having to think. Because for me, thinking is hard lol

I actually havent done any blood work yet.. not a drop has yet been tested for anything. And tbh, I was supposed to go in this week and flaked out because Ive been LAZY and all I want to do when Im not working is lay around in bed or on the couch. Work sucks, Im on my feet running around a plant nursery/garden center all day. Well, I do love the plants tho.

As for announcing, at first I only told my most trusted family members on MY side. Then a few weeks later, I told the blabber mouths of the family on my side.. and inevitably everyone soon knew within days without me having to announce.
As for in-laws, I *just* announced like 2 days ago to them. I really wanted to wait because as theyre my in-laws I didnt want their pity if something were to have happened. Plus my mother in law can be overly 'super sweet very supportive' in a way I sometimes find distasteful.. as in today i get a text from her congratulating 'Mommy' and she cant wait to see the '2 of us' even tho I havent even seen her face to face yet and why couldnt she have just waited until I saw her in person to congrat me rather than a syrupy text? I didnt even respond it irritated me so bad, and I know she meant well but yeah... thats one reason i waited too lol 

Hope all is well for you all, its good to see everyones progression and fruit. One day at a time!!! :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Thanks swampmaiden, aw sounds like your mother in law is just excited for you :) 11 weeks is pretty safe now so I think you'll be right. 

My mum and I are very close so I feel like I should tell her but it's still so early... Don't want her getting her hopes up. Definitely will be waiting a long time before announcing to the in laws tho. I think I feel nervous and weird about telling my dad and older brothers cos it's basically openly admitting I have sex haha even though I'm sure they know this it's not a topic we discuss haha


----------



## welshgem

Swampmaiden, I am with you all the way on the MIL thing. My MIL and I have a mutual hatred for each other though. She's so toxic. Like literally is so childish and calls me "four eyes" or "blonde bimbo" on Facebook thinking I won't find out what she says and has told OH that "she's not the prettiest of girls. You can do much better it's not too late to change your mind!" 

Anyway, she moved to Australia 5 years ago and is coming back mid September for a "surprise" visit (she thinks it's a surprise but we found out through the grapevine) and I really really don't want to tell her until I'm 12 weeks but by then we think she may have returned and she'll never forgive my OH if we kept it secret from her the whole time she was over. 

But I just know that, God forbid, if the worst was to happen, she would be so happy and smug about it and I wouldn't be able to cope with her being like that.


----------



## hanrh

Hello ladies. I can't quite believe I am posting in here bit after 7 long months I this I have gotten my bfp. I am only 10dpo today so am still very cautious and really wanting to get af due date out of the way!! I am looking forward to chatting with all of you ladies, catching up with those I met over on TTC boards and meeting new people also! 

Just a quick question... When did you all inform your doctor of your bfp? Was it as soon as you tested or did you wait? What did they do in the appointment? I am wondering whether to make one for tomorrow as I have the day off work. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Samanthatc

Yay hanr! :happydance:

Well, I still haven't gone to see my doctor yet and I got my BFP last saturday so over a week ago now. I might go one day this week


----------



## Samanthatc

welshgem said:


> Swampmaiden, I am with you all the way on the MIL thing. My MIL and I have a mutual hatred for each other though. She's so toxic. Like literally is so childish and calls me "four eyes" or "blonde bimbo" on Facebook thinking I won't find out what she says and has told OH that "she's not the prettiest of girls. You can do much better it's not too late to change your mind!"
> 
> Anyway, she moved to Australia 5 years ago and is coming back mid September for a "surprise" visit (she thinks it's a surprise but we found out through the grapevine) and I really really don't want to tell her until I'm 12 weeks but by then we think she may have returned and she'll never forgive my OH if we kept it secret from her the whole time she was over.
> 
> But I just know that, God forbid, if the worst was to happen, she would be so happy and smug about it and I wouldn't be able to cope with her being like that.

WHAT! What a horrible lady! So sorry you have such a nasty mother in law. Hopefully once you tell her you're pregnant with her grandchild her attitude will change xx


----------



## Mintastic

In Iceland! Have to wait 90mins for our rental car. Yay free airport WiFi!

I told my bff only. DH told 2 friends and a coworker (kind of annoying). I hope they all keep their mouths shut.

I wanted to tell my bff because even if something goes wrong I will need her support. Plus she has 2 kids so she knows what's up.


----------



## Mintastic

Oh and as for doctor - I called mine the next day but she was on vacation so I'm waiting.


----------



## welshgem

Samantha - I doubt she'll ever change to be honest! 

As for telling my doctor, I booked in as soon as I could! I was so anxious that I was hoping to get bloods done but labs refused them anyway!


----------



## lacanadienne

I waited a bit to go see my family doctor, as I wanted my iron levels checked, and I knew I didn't really need to go see her if I was going the midwife route.

Called the midwives as soon as I got back to town (found out I was pregnant while out of town on training), and got an appointment for mid-September, so at that point I knew I didn't really need to go see my family doctor, but did anyway.

Some of your inlaws sound horrible. Thankfully I get along okay with mine, so immediate family found out pretty early (I think I was just slightly passed the 4-week mark). A few people have found out since then, but I'm pretty much waiting for my first u/s until I make it official for everyone.


----------



## hanrh

Thank you ladies, that is so helpful! I think I will book in for an appointment tomorrow. I think i just want the doctor to know so that it feels more 'real'!

Weshgem - That's awful about your MIL, poor you! I am sure she will change her opinion when you make your announcement! 

I think i need to read through the whole of this thread to catch up with you all, I will get onto it now :) x


----------



## mamaespo

Hey everyone!! We had our first doctors appt last Monday (8weeks) and saw the heartbeat flickering away on the ultrasound (only bc she didn't find it on the Doppler... Hopefully bc it early) I have told two of my best friends, but no family yet! We were thinking about telling them today &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; (I will be 9 weeks tomorrow) and then announcing it on Facebook around 12-13 weeks. I have had pretty bad nausea since week 6, vomiting started at week 7... My doctor prescribed me diclegis and it has been helping so much! It has the b6 in it so I'm sure that's one of the main reasons it's working. I'm glad all of you ladies are doing good! It's hard to keep up with everything! Have a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## welshgem

Hi Mama - let us know how it goes if you do decide to tell them! 

So far I've told my middle sister but only because she was hounding me about going to fitness classes with her and I couldn't come up with a decent excuse! I'm seeing my pregnant best friend on Tuesday so I will probably tell her then and then I'll tell my younger sister and parents weekend after next when I'm 7 weeks. It's my younger sisters baby shower next weekend so don't want to overshadow that.


----------



## maggz

Hanrh I'm so happy to see you here!!! Congrats!!! 
As for doc I had an appointment already with my ob so I just told her about it and she put me down for the 8 week one. 

Those in laws sound dreadful! I'm sorry you have to deal with that.

Only people I've told is my boss (cause I showed up late because of throwing up lol) and my bio teacher cause we do lab and I wanted her to know in case we would be working with something toxic or unsafe. Other than that I might cave and tell someone on Friday after the ultrasound but for the most part were waiting until 12 weeks.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mint - I just looked up the vitamins you take, they sound awesome! 

Samantha - We told my older sister at a little over 4 weeks. She's been there for me through all of the TTC and she knew when AF was due so I knew she'd be asking and there is no way I could lie to her. My two close friends knew pretty soon too because I knew I'd need their support no matter what. We then told my mom and the rest of my siblings (I'm one of 8) at 6 weeks because it was my mom's birthday plus I knew that even though it was early, I'd want and need their support no matter what too. Since then we haven't told anyone though. We're waiting until after the u/s to tell others, mainly because chances for twins are high and I don't want to be badgered by people, I'd rather have the u/s and be able to be like NO or if it is... then at least not have people joking and teasing me that it might be twins. I'll be almost 8.5 weeks when we get the u/s. I'd wait until closer to 10 weeks but its been a challenge getting DH to wait until the u/s so I already told him after then he has the go ahead to spill the beans lol.

Welsh - I would lose my cool if my MIL was that bad. I thought mine was bad.... I strongly dislike her for many reasons, but I really feel for you! Please let us know how her visit goes. I'll be thinking of you! 

Hanrh - I got a BFP at 10dpo so I waited a few days until AF was officially late then I notified my doctor so that they could confirm the pregnancy and get my referral to the OB started.

Mint - YAY for Iceland! Enjoy your trip! 

Mama - Welcome! That's great that your doctor was able to give you something to help! Do you know what else the Diclegis has in it besides the B6? I wonder if my doc would give me that... I might have to ask at my appt.


----------



## lacanadienne

sweetbliss89 said:


> Mama - Welcome! That's great that your doctor was able to give you something to help! Do you know what else the Diclegis has in it besides the B6? I wonder if my doc would give me that... I might have to ask at my appt.

I've heard Diclegis has a form of vitamin B6 in it as well as an antihistamine.


----------



## mamaespo

Sweetbliss it's pretty much a mix of the b6 and the antihistamine that is in unisom sleep aids! It's a new medicine, which made me slightly nervous but my best friend is a nurse and did all kinds of research on it for me, so that's comforting.

We told both sets of parents today :) my in laws cried bc they were so happy and my parents were excited too. My mom kind of suspected it so she asked me before she opened her surprise if I was pregnant lol and my sister said she knew too.. Apparently I look away when I'm lying and I guess I have a weird smile when people would ask when we were going to have one lol oops!


----------



## swampmaiden

welcome new ladies with your BFPs!! so exciting!!!

welshgem.. my opinion is to NOT tell your MIL and to wait until the 12 week mark like you originally wanted. So what if she gets upset that you kept it from her, I mean why wouldnt you if she acts like such a b*tch on facebook and treats you with such disrespect? I know its more magnanimous to turn the other cheek and kill people with kindness (which just comes across as passive aggressive to me) but this is YOUR pregnancy and YOUR future, and if, god forbid, something were to go wrong and you lost the pregnancy, would you really want to deal with her attitude/opinion about it for the next several decades? Just wait, she can find out with the rest of everyone else when there is less risk involved. Think of it this way: her bugging DH about not telling her first thing but having the baby to overshadow that down the line, or her being a smug told-you-so in the face of your loss and forever blaming you for it? 
JUST my opinion.. not trying to judge or anything, but based on my own experiences, thats probably what Id do.. since you were asking :)


----------



## welshgem

I like your thinking swampmaiden; I think I'm going to give her the first 2 weeks of her arrival to see how she behaves and if I get one snide comment from her then I'm putting my foot down and not telling her until the 12 week mark. 

Let's just hope I'm not showing too much by then! I can imagine the "you've got fat" remarks already!!


----------



## MiaGirl

Oh my so much catching up I can't do all of it! Life is just crazy busy lately, I wish I could be more up on what's going on with you all. 

Welshgem I can't even believe your MIL! Gosh I'm sorry, sounds so horrible to have someone so toxic in your life. 

Hanrh congratulations!! I'm sooo happy to see you over here from the TTC thread! 

I can't wait for my first appointment next Monday! I don't think I'll even get an u/s but I just want some kind of positive confirmation whatever that is. I get nervous because i feel like i should have vomited by now, as gross as that is. But the nausea hasnt really been too horrible...just hoping thats not a bad thing.


----------



## BSelck24

HopingCarter said:


> Woohoo Klink! That means we're due the same day :happydance::dance:
> 
> Welcome and Congrats BSelck!! I'm so happy to see another mommy get her :bfp: H&H9 to u! Lots of :dust: for your sticky bean hun
> 
> Mint, I know you're on :cloud9: with those darkening lines. I think I would still be testing if I wasn't at the doctors every other day lol
> 
> Speaking of which, the bleeding and clotting came back ladies :( so I'm back at the hospital. All seems to be fine though, I got a chance to hear him on the midwife's Doppler!! The good news is once you can detect the HB on the Doppler, the chances of Miscarriage is extremely slim to none! The bad news is I could bleed my ENTIRE pregnancy due to the Subchorionic Hemorrhage, which isn't as big as some women's but it scares me! That's not something I'm looking forward to at all. At least, in the process I can hear the HB. The on call midwife actually let me record it on my phone. I wish I could load audio on here. I can't wait for my hubby to get home. Hopefully that'll persuade him to buy one for us :smug:
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone today? Any new symptoms??

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!! I am so excited to be back on this forum and have the support of you ladies! 

As I approach my 7th week, here is an update on my symptoms: 
1. Extremely sore nipples!!
2. Exhaustion (like I have been taking naps lol)
3. Constantly having to pee (and then barely any comes out)
4. As my DH will tell you, I've been slightly moody! (not that I will every admit too) Just emotional :0


----------



## maggz

Haha Bselck what is moody?!??! Who is moody?? Not me for sure! DH is currently counting the days I can go without crying :rofl:

Welshgem I kinda agree with swamp - it doesn't seem like she even deserves to know and it'll probably just give you more heartache. But whichever way you go we're here for you, if for nothing else but so you can vent ;) 

My ms kicked in again this morning, I think you guys are right about the body getting used to the hormones and then when they double again the symptoms kick in. Haven't thrown up again though :) 
My boobs are still sore mostly on the sides and the bumps around the nipples are a little more pronounced. 

Anyways nothing really new but I can't wait for my appointment on Friday!!! DH just got the day off so he'll be able to come too :happydance:
4 more days!!! :D


----------



## Mintastic

Glad everyone is well and excited for those of you with appointments coming up soon.

I think I read that 25% of women never throw up from MS? So just to feel lucky, not worried, if you don't.

DH had some work to do so I am just sitting in the living room of the b&b waiting to get going. It has gorgeous views though so I can't complain!

I am happy to have passed into the 4 week mark. Since I got my first positive test at only 8dpo I have been 3-something for a bit which seemed a lot scarier - although I know it is still very early for me. 
I am starting to get a little nervous that my boobs aren't sore at all. My nips hurt a bit the last two nights when I took my bra off but that was it.
I had some really amazing sexy-time dreams last night - I didn't even want to wake up! I have heard of that being a symptom but who knows.

I looked at some pregnancy books (in English) at a bookstore here but the only interesting one was a giant hardcover (it goes though day-by-day) that I didn't want to lug around while traveling.
It was cute though - Right after me a man came over and started looking at the pregnancy books too, then his wife or girlfriend came over and saw him holding the book and they both got these huge dumb giddy smiles on their faces. I bet they just found out recently also. It was very sweet and made me happy :)


----------



## Mintastic

Oh also, as far as telling family, DH picked out an Iceland postcard with a vintage photo of two women pushing a baby in a carriage by a lake and said "let's just send this to my mom but not mention it." so we did. He actually wants to find more things with babies on them to send her. I really don't mind if she knows even if things don't work out. I think she would be supportive and not tell the rest of the family.
Sorry to those who have bad in-laws. Mine can occasionally be bad about certain things (like all people) but is great overall. Plus my mom died when I just turned 18 and my aunt died last year so I am very glad to have my MIL.


----------



## welshgem

Thanks ladies - I'm sure I'll definitely be here venting in a few weeks!!

My MS kind of kicked in this morning too. Nothing too crazy but I did have to take myself off to the bathroom in work and have a good minute of deep breathing to stop myself being sick. 

I'm seeing my best friend tonight - She's due next month and I worked out that our babies will have the same age difference that she and I both have so that'll be nice!


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone!!

Sorry I have been MIA for a few days, as things were pretty busy with my hubby's birthday! He really liked the Batman caped bib and the Montreal Canadiens baby set, so that made me very happy. :)

I've finally finished the amoxicillin, and I'm feeling much better in that regard, thank goodness! Unfortunately, my nausea has returned pretty strongly over the last few days. No more vomiting, but lots of feeling yucky and unfortunately, some terrible dry heaving when we got home from my husband's birthday party at the casino. Not exactly the ending I had planned for the night, but what can ya do? 


hanrh, congratulations and welcome to the thread!!! I'm very happy for you! :flower:

welshgem, sorry to hear you have such a tough relationship with your mother-in-law. :( That must be so terrible! :hugs: to you!

I've been thinking, do we have a due date list for us girlies? Forgive me if I've just missed it, but I was thinking it would be fun to have a comprehensive list, so as the dates get closer, we can cheer everyone on!

Feel free to post your due date whenever you know it and I can add it to a list.

Mine is March 25.


----------



## hanrh

Mint - I absolutely love your idea of a postcard from Iceland. Do you think they will get the hint? I also completely inderstand your point about getting to the 4 week mark! I'm wanting Thursday to hurry up for that very reason!!! I suppose we shouldn't have been so impatient with testing. Haha. 

Welshgem - when did your ms first start? I am feeling very queeZy first thing in the morning which is waking me up but I feel it's way too early for anything like that! Putting it down to anxiety! What about everyone else with ms? 

Karen - thank you and it's lovely to see you over here! I love the gift ideas for hubby - so cute! It my hubby's bday in 
Oct, I may steal your idea! :). 

I really like the idea of a due date list. Having just joined the group it would be nice to understand where everyone is at! Despite being so early, my due date will be May 14th 2015!

Xx


----------



## maggz

Mint that's so cute I hope she gets the hint. And that couple at the bookstore sound adorable :) 

Glad you're feeling better Karen :) 

DH has told his dad, his cousin (who's older and has grown kids), his brother, and his chief (to get off work for the dr appt) and I'm over here like what?!!? He was the one who didn't wanna tell anyone until 12 weeks and he can't keep his mouth shut! :haha: 
I'm thinking about telling my best friend on Friday after the scan, if I can get her on skype after the dr appt. 
What do you guys think, I really wanna tell my sisters in person, and they're coming to see me at the end of Oct, which will make me almost 16 weeks. Should I wait and do a hoopla at the airport when I pick them up or should I just tell them over the internet somehow?? If I don't tell them we won't be able to announce on fb or anything, which I'm fine with not doing until later.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mia - I'm with you, Monday needs to get here! I need to see that little heart flickering and see if there's 1 or more babies in there....

Mint - That postcard is a really cute idea. Let us know what other things you send her :) Don't be too worried about symptoms. I had none aside from bloating for 1.5 weeks after my positive, then the nausea set in. Maybe you'll be able to get through your trip without any super strong side effects and that way you can get the full experience and then when you get back I'm sure it'll all start to set in.

Karen - So glad your DH liked his gifts! I love the due date list, good idea! I'm April 17th, at least until my u/s on Monday lol, we'll see if they change it. 


Yesterday was my best day as far as MS since the nausea set in. I was even able to eat pancakes for breakfast. At the end of the day I felt dead though. I was out all afternoon and didn't get a nap in, I was not functional at all haha. This morning has been alright, not too sick but really crampy and not too hungry. I'm still taking the B6 and I'm hoping that it is building up in my system and helping and also hoping my body is getting used to the HCG. 6 days to u/s!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I'd go ahead and tell your family over the webcam if you can. That's how I had to tell my family. We sent my mom a book (the whole story is in my blog) and we were able to surprise them all that way but still got to see their reaction and we have video of it too. I could never keep it a secret that long haha, that's just me though :)


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi ladies, just wanted to catch up. Crazy, bad, sad :cry: weekend for me, but I know God is working this out for our good, despite how bad the storm is right now. The essentials (meaning my peanut, roof, car) we're still blessed with, so I gotta be thankful anyway. 9/8 12 week scan (at 11+5) :dance:

Anywho...wow so much is going on! First up, Mint, I hope you're have a blast in Iceland!! :cold: That card sounds pretty funny too. I hope she gets it...

Welcome and Congrats Hanrh!!! Sorry I'm late on that! I'm so happy you got your BFP though! :happydance: H&H9 to you!! Hope you enjoy this long nauseating journey with us lol

Karen, I'm glad the hubby like your gifts. That was really cool idea. I didn't know we were due the same day March 25th!! I could've sworn yours was a couple of days before mine when we first started? Did they change it at some point? Either way that's sooooo AWESOME! This is going to be great having you as due date buddy, if you'll have me haha..

BSelck, you sound just like me at 7 wks!! Now, just add the vomiting to the list and we're twins lol..I had those exact symptoms 

Maggz, :rofl: you're so funny! Make that my hubby too! Everything brings tears to my eyes

Welshgem, Sorry about the MIL, must be a PITA (pain in the a**). So far I haven't had any real encounters with my in laws b/c they all live in CA, which is about 1500 miles away lol. So far everytime I speak with them on the phone they sound pretty pleasant and always encouraging (b/c they know how my DH is obviously lmao), but so far they seem excited about the baby. I don't know how they would be in person though. I guess I'll just see when we visit next year.

How's everyone today?


----------



## Karen916

HopingCarter, I'm so sorry you had a tough weekend!!! :hugs: I hope that this week will be much better for you!

How awesome that we have the same due date! My previous ticker was a little off because I had inputted my cycle start date, but because I ovulated a little later than the norm, I realized it was a bit inaccurate. I was pretty sure I'd O'ed on July 2, and the 8 week scan I had confirmed that the baby was exactly 8 weeks and so conception did happen that day. So, I re-did my ticker with the confirmed O date, and now it's accurate. :)


----------



## lacanadienne

HopingCarter, sorry to hear your weekend was bad. Mine was pretty bad too in terms of nausea and fatigue. I basically felt sick all weekend. I'm wondering if it's the iron in my prenatal, so I'm experimenting with cutting that out and going back to a half dose of my regular multi for a week.

Sweetbliss, glad your ms is getting better. Fxed that it's the vitamin B6 and that it keeps improving.

Mint, welcome to the club of ms. Hopefully you won't get it too bad.

Karen, that's awesome that your DH liked his gifts, and that your weekend went well apart from the nausea.

As for my due date, it's April 12th so far. Haven't had any u/s though, so we'll see. The date's based on my o date.

Oh yeah - and if any of you are wondering... I tried the gravol ginger this weekend because I was feeling awful, and it helped some. I don't know if they sell it in the US.


----------



## welshgem

Karen - love the sound of a due date list. As far as I am aware so far, I am due on May 2nd. 

Hanrh - ms only really showed yesterday morning for the first time at 5+3. I've been ok up to then, and even then it was just some dry heaving. 

It's difficult for me to tell as I lor a good nap anyway but I was working from home yesterday and has to take two daytime naps and last night I was ready for bed at half 9 whereas pre-pregnancy I used to stay up until 11pm. 

As an aside, is anyone still temping? My acupuncturist asked me to keep temping until I next see her which is another 2 weeks of temping and my temps have been increasing beautifully but this morning it dropped and Monday morning it dropped too so I'm back to pre-bfp temps (still above coverline). Should I be concerned?


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Sorry for being away for quite sometime. MS is back with vengeance and it's been 5 days since I've been to work :( Thankfully we have "work from home" option and I'm using that to the fullest.

As for the due date, though the baby measured four days behind, the Dr haven't changed the due date for me yet. So, it's still 3 April, 2015.


----------



## HopingCarter

Hey San Jan, that's the day before my Bday (4/4)!! If you carry to full term, you're baby's gonna be an Awesome Aries lol!! 

Thanks ladies for the support, I really needed and appreciate it. Is anyone else that's in 10/11 wk stage still cramping. I had some cramping last night mildly (with no blood, thank god especially with my condition) but I'm guessing those are just the growing pains?? I haven't had cramping like that in a while, so I was just wondering if anyone else had them?

How's everyone today?


----------



## Karen916

Sorry you've been so sick, SanJan! I hope you feel better soon.

HopingCarter, once in a while I have very mild cramps. Not as frequently as in the beginning, but maybe once a week or so. I've read it is still normal at this stage as things are stretching and growing. I read in my Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy book that at 11 weeks, the blood vessels in the placenta start growing, so maybe it is related to that?

Thanks for the due dates, everyone! Here's what I have compiled so far (if I have accidentally missed your post, please notify me!):

*Due Date List*
*Hoping Carter* - March 25
*Karen916* - March 25
*SanJan* - April 3
*lacanadienne* - April 12
*sweetbliss89* - April 17
*welshgem* - May 2
*hanrh* - May 14


----------



## HopingCarter

Thank you, thank you so much Karen916!! Oh my god, I've been ruining myself these last few hours trying to find answers. I'm so relieved to hear it's common, b/c you're right it's not consistent, and plus it's not like I'm dying in agony so I'm sure it's all good in there. 

I think swampmaiden is 3/18 and Klink is 3/26, ...I think. Hopefully they'll see the post


----------



## maggz

carter I think it's normal as everything's getting bigger in there! I cramp after we dtd, especially when I o... my DH feels so bad for me he didn't wanna do it for a few days after the first time it happened. 

Karen my estimate is April 16th but I have a scan on Friday so I should get a better idea if it might change. 

Oh and one thing I've been meaning to ask you ladies - what do you think about making a facebook group for our discussions? It could be secret so none of our friends would see it on their newsfeed or anything :)


----------



## maggz

Welshgem I have no idea about the temping, sorry!


----------



## swampmaiden

thats so sweet of you Karen to compile the EDD list.. Carter is right, Im 3/18.. her and I are exactly a week apart.

Carter, yeah I wouldnt sweat the cramps too much.. I was going thru them too, and theyre likely round ligament pain.. supposedly RLP really kicks up a notch in 2nd tri, so youre just starting to get your first taste ;)

SanJan, hope you better soon :hugs:

maggz.. I'm all for a FB page.. but Im not planning on announcing on FB until early January so it'd have to be a Secret page. Plus, I barely check facebook anyways.. Im much more active on here!


----------



## Gator23

Karen, I like the EDD list too! I'm due May 4th. 

Maggz, I'm fine with whatever everyone decides on a discussion board. It's nice to use bnb because I follow a few other threads on here too.

Welsh, I stopped temping 3-4 days after my bfp...I feel like I stress less when I'm not temping.

Sanjan, hope you feel better soon!

Can't wait for my first appointment in 3 weeks! Still seems so far away. Still feeling okay...didn't really like the sight of raw chicken yesterday...,but not sure if that's related to ms or just random. 

Hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## HopingCarter

Welsh, sorry never tempted...

Sorry Maggz, don't have have a facebook page. The one I had was full of drama and non-sense and I am truly not that kind of person so I choose not to indulge, but y'all can feel free to mention that I'm with this group haha (I wanna feel important too lol)!! 

Aw man Swampmaiden, I didn't think they would feel like that!! The normal (or what I thought was normal) RL pain I felt after a sneeze or extended stretch didn't feel like that at all. I hope that's not RLP because that was quite uncomfortable. I mean the ones after the sneezing weren't all rosey either, but that pain seem to have lasted longer and felt more like cramping pains, and to think it gets more intense, oh noooo :nope: I don't think I going to 2nd Tri guys, I'll just skip that class. See y'all in 3rd Tri :wave: 


(in my dreams lol)


----------



## Mintastic

A lot to catch up on and only have WiFi in the hotel comments room so limited. So sorry if I missed anything.

Not sure about my due date, I O late so if I go by O day then May 11 or 12, but if I go by LMP then May 1 which seems wrong but will have to see what the doctor says. My geneticist was supposed to call me yesterday with her referral for a high-risk OB but she still hasn't called yet. I left a voicemail this afternoon. Getting antsy.

Someone said something about me having ms, I forget who but you must have confused me with someone else. I haven't got any yet and wouldn't expect to this early.

Starting to stress a bit even though on vacation. Getting lots of emails from work such as things suddenly needed ASAP and "mandatory" meetings...well can't do anything about it... And I also have a ton of reading to do for school already. Sigh.

I would enjoy a Facebook group. I would still come here but it would be nice to see everybody's face, get to know each other a bit better etc... But yes, secret and with a vague name.


----------



## Mintastic

Oh I meant to say also that I stopped temping a few days after BFP - I had heard that it wasn't really a great indicator of anything and that it was more stress then it was worth.

Also - Maggz' dad just told me we might have to evacuate the hotel because they might be expanding the flood zone (from the volcanic eruptions melting glaciers). I hope we don't have to evacuate! But even if we do I just hope everyone is safe. What happens to all the sheep if it floods? Do they get evacuated too?

Edit: Apparently that was a stupid question, if it floods the sheep just go further up the mountains. I am from NYC and used to domesticated animals that wouldn't know what to do in a disaster!


----------



## swampmaiden

Mintastic, that is so funny that you worry about the sheep in a flood. 
Hope you guys dont get flooded out tho, and as for work... well, you could just pretend like you arent getting any internet.. I mean, you ARE on vacation!!!! :)


----------



## Fellowes79

Hi! Can I join? EDD 3/29.
I like the idea of a secret fb group


----------



## maggz

:haha: mint you made me laugh dear! But yes, that's right. Cause during the summer the sheep are in the mountains, if the eruption was happening during winter they'd have to be evacuated too. They really don't know where the flood might go but they don't even know if it's going to happen in the first place. 
Hope you're having a good time over there! 

hopingcarter I had to read that sentence twice I was like what?! You're not coming to second tri??? :rofl:

It's so cute we were wondering what to do with our Friday night cause I have it off and DH suggested a couple of places to eat that he heard are good - then proceeded to say "we'll see what he's in the mood for" referencing the little bean :) Aw.


----------



## SanJan

hi all,

Finally, back to work today, but still feeling soo sick. Already thrown up twice since morning. I hope I can get through this day.

HopingCarter, as for the cramps, even I have them on and off - not as frequent as it was in 5-6 weeks, but it's still there. I did ask Dr about this but she said it's natural to get some cramps on and off. So, I wouldn't worry too much about that... Now-a-days, i'm actually used to those cramps that it feels like a "hello" from the baby :)


----------



## lacanadienne

SanJan, have you asked your doctor about the vomiting? I've heard the meds out there are pretty good for bad cases.

Mint, hope you don't have to evacuate. That would suck when you're on holiday.

I had a really long day at work yesterday and almost had to spill the beans to one of my colleagues that I was working with because I had run out of snacks and was feeling pretty nauseous. Thankfully, it's still under wraps for now. :winkwink:


----------



## HopingCarter

Welcome and congrats Fellowes79!! 

Awww Mint, I think that is so nice that you thought about the sheep...I love animals so I thought was so sweet of you

Lol, Maggz! That's so cute he thought about the little bean. I always start smiling ear to ear whenever my hubby considers the baby, and also what will make me less sick too.

Thanks SanJan, you're right. It is like a hello from the baby, just letting me know they're still there!!


----------



## SanJan

I have been vomiting like this for the last three days. Did call up the doctor. She had given me some B6 tablets and another one for acidity. Today, I've just thrown up 3 times - haven't vomited since lunch, which is a good sign :) . So, hopefully things are starting to work :thumbup:

Fx that things will get better :)


----------



## klink

Hey ladies,

sorry I am like always awol lately. :/ But I am back. I'm doing good so far, just have a nasty yeast infection and have to use this nasty lotion every night. Anyone used Monistat 7 so far? I didn't even feel like having a yeast infection but the pap smear showed I do.
Tomorrow I have an ultrasound and I am super nervous, yet excited. And it will get my mind off my puppy, cause we drop her off to get surgery before my appointment. Hope everything is well with you ladies. Oh and my due date is the March 26th. :)

I've been having some weird cramping too that was not even my uterus, it was like somewhat where the ovaries are but not really. And I get the normal cramps every now and then still as well. I've been super emotional lately and even cried yesterday because I couldn't have my puppy sleep in bed with me haha. Hope all of you are doing ok :)


----------



## Karen916

SanJan, I'm glad you were able to go back to work! I hope the nausea will start to subside! Same for you, lacanadienne!

I am a teacher as well, but I work as an after-school tutor. Today is my first day back after a week off. Luckily, my nausea is best at the time of day I work (4 to 8 pm), but my main concern is being able to go 4 hours without a bathroom break! LOL. Each student gets a one-on-one hour, and then the next student comes in, so there is no time to go to the washroom in between. I only have a few students that I feel comfortable leaving for a minute to go, so I will have to pick my spots wisely!

Mint, I hope everything works out on your vacation! And I hope the sheep will be ok! I am an animal lover as well. :)

Welcome back, klink! I'm sorry about the infection. They are just no fun at all. I hope it will clear up soon. And good luck for the ultrasound! I'm sure it will be great!

I am really excited, because my husband and I just booked a babymoon! We are going to go to Pompano Beach, Florida for New Year's!! We are going December 30 - January 3. I can't wait!!! Our winters can be really crappy around here, so to go to upper 70s weather is going to be awesome. With our timeshare, we were able to get a 2 bedroom place, so my cousin and his girlfriend might come, too. This will be my first NYE in several years not ringing in the moment with champagne, but oh well! Hopefully we can find some sparkling cider. :)

Here's the updated list:

*swampmaiden *- March 18
*Hoping Carter* - March 25
*Karen916 *- March 25
*Klink *- March 26
*Fellowes79 *- March 29
*SanJan *- April 3
*lacanadienne *- April 12
*Maggz *- April 14
*sweetbliss89 *- April 17
*welshgem *- May 2
*Gator23 *- May 4
*hanrh *- May 14

Mint, do you want me to add you with one of those dates? Or wait until you get a clearer one based off your first ultrasound?


----------



## MiaGirl

Hi girls! I've tried to keep up reading your posts, but when I finish I'm tired or out of time to respond. We've had a family staying with us too but now they're gone. I love the due date list, based on LMP I'm due April 19th :)

Karen a babymoon sounds sooo fun! Maybe I can convince DH to look into one for us :winkwink:

Welshgem I find it kind of odd she wants you to keep temping. Everything I've read says stop doing it immediately after BFP so you don't stress about a dropped temp. So if you have to keep doing it, try your hardest not to scrutinize it!

Klink I hope your u/s goes well! And that your puppy is ok :)

SanJan that ms sounds horrible. I hope the b6 really does start helping. 

Carter I hope you have a great 2nd trimester! It's supposedly the most comfortable one, so hopefully that can be true for you. 

Maggz I'd be fine with a FB group if you want to create it! But it's fine if we don't, too. 

Sweetbliss are you getting an u/s Monday? I don't think I am as far as I know. My mom tells me that won't happen until 12 weeks so now I'm sad :nope:


----------



## HopingCarter

Glad to hear you're okay Klink! I'm sorry about your puppy though :( I hope her surgery goes well!! :flower::dog:

Lacadienne and SanJan, sorry to hear about that nausea and the vomiting so much SanJan, I know it sucks major, I've been there. I hope the b6 help dramatically for you.

Karen the babymoon sounds really fun!! Your hubby is so thoughtful.

Mia, I really am dreading the transition! Especially with the heightened RL pain...I just thought it would be a certain calmness in your body and no nausea, just a growing bean, which is to be expected. RL pains are not growing pains, it feels so much different


----------



## SanJan

Klink, sorry to hear about the infection, hope it should get better soon. And good luck on your U/S.

Karen, :thumbup: for babymoon. Sounds awesome.

As for me, I had another round of throwing up just after coming back from work, but, for a change, am feeling better after that. Managed to have a proper dinner after quite sometime and DH just took me out for 10-15 mins walk :)

Hopefully, should get some good night sleep.


----------



## klink

SanJan: That sounds horrible! My MS is almost over I think but I never had it to the point where I had to throw up. 

Karen: Oh a babymoon sounds so nice! We won't have the money to do so for a while but we might be going to Vegas for Christmas to see family :)

Maggz: I'd be down for a fb group as well :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welsh - I stopped temping too, sorry! Why was your acupuncturist wanting you to keep temping? 

Maggz - Your scan is tomorrow! How excited are you? I'm all for a FB group, I'm on there often. We could keep this thread going and a FB group too for those who want to be apart of it? Just an idea :) 

Mint - I hope you don't get evacuated! I would have been concerned about the sheep too, total animal lover over here! 

SanJan - I hope you start feeling better soon! 

Klink - Sorry your pup is having to have surgery :( I hope the appt will keep you distracted! Let us know how it goes. 

Karen - That babymoon sounds awesome! I haven't decided what we'll do for ours but now you have me thinking about it so I'm sure I'll start planning haha. Definitely get some sparkling cider for NYE! 

Mia - Yup the u/s is at 10am and then they said I'll meet with the doctor at 10:30. Are you in the US? I'd think that you'd hopefully get one before 12 weeks for dating purposes. I'd call the office who your appointment is with and ask just out of curiosity, I'm sure they won't mind you asking. If they say no then you can look into private places to do it. All of the 3d places here that people go for like early gender reveal and stuff will do an early scan for like $75 I think. I was going to do that if they weren't going to do a dating scan.


----------



## Samanthatc

Hello all :) haven't been on in a whole, just trying to catch up. Sorry some of you are having bad morning sickness :( I still haven't had any, hopefully it'll stay that way :) the only real symptom I have is extremely sensitive nipples and feeling quite exhausted easily.

My due date is 4th of May too! I haven't had any scans tho so that could change by a day or 2 but I think that's pretty close


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, it's great that you're taking advantage of this time to keep traveling. DH and I kind of did that before the baby was in the picture as we knew once the school year started, I would have time for work and family, and that's it. We went on a cruise to Alaska and it was awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

sweetbliss - yup tomorrow is the day! 15 hours and counting! Super excited but glad I haven't had time to think about it that much though, been pretty busy with school stuff. Yours is Monday, right? We're so close we probably conceived within the same 2-3 days lol :) 

klink glad to see you back! Hope you start feeling better, yeast infections are the worst. 

I'll set up a fb group soon, and then post the link here for whoever wants to join :) 

Will update hopefully with a picture tomorrow after my appointment! Just hoping everything's okay... fx


----------



## SanJan

Good luck to Maggz and Klink on your scans. Fx for you both.

For me it's much better today. Feeling little queasy while eating, but otherwise fine. I hope this signals the end of MS :)


----------



## klink

This is my u/s pic from today :) I am 11 weeks and 1 day and the baby is meassuring 11w5d :)
The bladder was huge cause it was full and meassured 7mm and baby would just not pee :haha: the doc tried to bounce baby and he/she was super active but did absolutely not want to pee so now I have to come back in 2 weeks to get the bladder meassured again. Just hope that everything will be fine and the bladder is gonna have a normal size :wacko:
And I might be able to find out the gender for sure then too, cause the doc said it looks like a girl to her now, but we can tell for sure in 2-3 weeks :happydance: so looks like we are having a girl though lol Heartbeat was 167bpm :) So I am pretty happy and relaxed now, especially since she (I'm just going to say that now lol ) was so super active and constantly moving :) Hope all of you have a great day!
 



Attached Files:







10656620_937489429610913_1705870020_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SanJan

That's an awesome scan pic Klink. Congrats :happydance: 

Don't worry, the bladder size will be normal in the next scan :)


----------



## SanJan

So nice that you guys can get to know the gender. Here, we don't have any option but to stay in :yellow: because it's illegal :(


----------



## klink

I really hope so! So far I've read that 90% resolve on their own but I also read a bunch of horror stories :O I really hope everything will be fine. I have to wait 2 weeks though until they do another u/s so hopefully those two weeks will go by fast.


----------



## Mintastic

Whoo klink! Thanks for sharing the photo! So glad all is well and I hope the bladder will be normal next time, sure it will.

You can put me for May 11 - will change it if need be. 

SanJan - where do you live? Will you be having ultrasounds? Sometimes if you look at the right time the gender will be obvious.


----------



## SanJan

I'm from India! I'm planning to keep my eyes open for any sign right from the next scan(12w scan) :D


----------



## Karen916

Klink, that's awesome about your ultrasound!!! That's great that baby is measuring so well. :)

Maggz, I hope your u/s will go great today, as well! Let us know! :thumbup:

I find myself feeling anxious waiting for my next one!! My first full ultrasound was at 8 weeks at the lab. Then, at 9 weeks, 5 days, my OB gave me a very quick one at my appointment with her; I'm not sure if it is a routine thing she'll do every time, or if she was just checking in because I had the UTI at the time. I asked her when she'd send me for my next u/s at the lab, hoping it would be 12 weeks, but she said not till 20! I don't want to wait 9 more weeks... that feels like forever. 

My next appointment with her is Sept. 22, when I will be 13 weeks, 5 days. Do you think she will do another quick one that day? Or do you think it was a special case last time?


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink beautiful picture! And a little girl, how amazing! Im sure youve got nothing to worry about with the bladder, try not to dwell on it. 

Cant wait for your scan Maggz!

Karen that does seem strange that she quickly did one randomly but is now saying she'll wait until 20w. You could just ask her about it? Tell her if theres any way she's willing to do one sooner you'd really appreciate it. 

I was feeling some moderate pain in my abdomen that made me nervous. It went away after about 2 hours and turned back into regular nausea, but it concerned me. I guess I'll just bring it up in my appointment Monday and see what the doctor says. Hoping some pains like that are just normal and part of the process.


----------



## klink

Karen, not until week 20? That is a long time! :/ Maybe she'll do another one when you are 13 weeks just to check up on baby, at least that's what I hope for you!

I know and I read in 90% of the cases the problem resolves on its own, but my husband and I are sadly always in the 10% :( It just makes me so devastated to think there's something wrong with my little girl and there's nothing I can do, and most of the time when it's not resolving on its own, it doesn't turn out pretty. They give you the option to terminate the pregnancy but I don't think I could do that. I don't know. I'm just hoping and praying that my little one just had to pee really bad and didn't want to.

MiaGirl: I get that too sometimes and I think at first that it's my uterus but then it turns out I have to poop lol If it concerns you I'd bring it up too though. I hope it's nothing serious. 

My puppy is doing good btw, she's just sleepy and in a lot of pain.


----------



## Karen916

Aww, klink, I hope everything will resolve itself and turn out ok! I'm sorry, I mis-read that part of your post; I originally thought it said your bladder was really full. From a video I saw the other day, the baby is just starting to go pee for the first time around now, so hopefully it will happen soon! :hugs:

The best advice I can give is to try your best to avoid reading negative stories because it can really make the mind wander to a scary place! That happens with me. Whenever I see someone say they had a loss around the time that I currently am it makes me nervous, so I'm trying to avoid that from now on. 

Best wishes!!

MiaGirl, sorry you've been having little pains! They are probably from growing and stretching, and the uterus pressing on the surrounding organs. But as others said, if you continue to feel concerned, it never hurts to get it checked out, for peace of mind. A friend from where I live told me my hospital has something called "OB Triage" where you can go, rather than the ER, because you'll be taken much faster, and the specific expertise is there. I had no idea! I don't know if this is the case in every hospital, but worth looking into! (Not saying I think you should go to the hospital, btw - just a piece of info for everyone as a worst-case scenario).


----------



## klink

Thank you Karen! Yea I hope that she just collected a lot of urine and hasn't peed yet! I'm trying to think positive by looking up baby girl clothes and nursery stuff, even though we don't know for sure if it's a girl yet. But I didn't see a little wheenie so maybe it is a girl :)


----------



## swampmaiden

hugs klink.. I agree with karen.. try not to dwell on it.. theres no point in going down the dark road of 'what ifs' .. I have to tell myself that everyday because after all my losses, i still cant quite believe this pregnancy is still happening.

Im getting mild cramps here and there too.. its a little worrisome, but I know its normal... just another thing to fret about

Also, yesterday when I was undressing in the bathroom for a shower, I noticed one of my nipples looked weird.. upon closer inspection, there was whitish yellow crusty stuff all around it!! I guess its not too soon to be leaking already?! 
I mean, the nips have been really sore lately, but wow. The tips totally look different now too. I hope my first baby-buy wont have to be nursing pads to keep in my bra lol


----------



## welshgem

Lovely scan Klink - I'm sure your bubba's bladder will be fine next time. Roll on 2 weeks time!

Is anyone finding time is really dragging? I just want this first trimester to be over with. I'm just on edge! 

Oh and talk about on edge. Holy hormones! I was absolutely evil in work today; just about ready to throttle someone over the most minor thing!

Anyway, I told my best friend I was pregnant last night and she cried bless her. So obviously then I cried too!!


----------



## klink

Thank you so much ladies! It means a lot! :hugs:

swampmaiden I read that it's normal to have nipple discharge. Hasn't happened to me yet but I'm sure when it happens I'll freak lol

welshgem - My bestie cried too lol She tells me everytime I send her a pic of the baby or my growing bump she has tears in her eyes lol


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, I think the 20-week u/s is pretty standard in Canada. They tend not to do too many. I've heard two or three in the entire pregnancy is normal unless there is an issue. You could go for a private one if they don't schedule one before then? I'm still waiting one and a half weeks for my first appointment to find out if my midwife will agree to send me to the lab for a dating u/s. I haven't had anything done yet. If she doesn't want to, I might look into a private lab just so I can see what's happening in there. From the limited research I've done, it should be around $100 for that option.

Klink, that is a beautiful u/s picture. It really looks like a baby now! As others have said, don't worry too much about the bladder.

SanJan, it's unfortunate that certain things are made illegal because of other people making decisions based on the sex of their baby. Maybe you will be able to spot the sex.


----------



## maggz

All right girls I finally had my scan! 

Everything looked perfect, we saw the yolk sac and the baby, saw the heart beating on the monitor and then heard the heartbeat which was 160. 
We got a picture and a bunch of baby magazines and cord blood banking booklets :haha:
I measured at 8w3d but she's just gonna keep my due date according to my LMP, which means I'm 8w1d and the due date is April 16th :D
 



Attached Files:







8wkus.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## swampmaiden

yay maggz that pic looks great! I can see the double ring around the sac and everything, which means the embryo is has a very rich blood supply around it. Must be nice to finally breathe a sigh of relief over such a positive scan :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - That is an awesome picture! So neat that she was able to give you a really good idea of the gender. Like the other ladies said, I'm sure everything will be fine :) I hope the next 2 weeks go by fast for you! So glad your puppy is doing good too!

SanJan - I hope you are able to get a peak and take a guess! 

Karen - It wouldn't hurt to ask for another one! I hope she doesn't make you wait until 20 weeks!

Mia - I'm sure it was growing pains, don't worry. I'm so excited for our appointments on Monday! 

Swampmaiden - I think the discharge is normal. I've had discharge before when I wasn't pregnant. I think it has to do with the prolactin levels. 

Welsh - Time is dragging! I am so anxious for the 2nd trimester :) 

Maggz - That is a beautiful pic! So happy for you! 


I'm so anxious and nervous about my appt on Monday morning. I just need to know if it is twins or not! I blame my sister for having twins and giving me this anxiety haha. When does the bloating stop though?! I am SO bloated after I eat, at the end of the day I could pass for 5-6 months pregnant! Is this going to end soon?


----------



## maggz

Ooh I didn't know that swampmaiden! Even better :D 

sweetbliss I don't know about the bloat, my guess is it'll get better after the first 12 weeks like everything else :haha:


----------



## welshgem

Sweetbliss - totally with you on the bloat. My belly gets really hard by the end of the day, especially an hour or two after dinner and then by the morning it's gone. 

Maggz - you must be so relieved to have had a scan now! 

Mint - hope that volcano isn't giving you too much bother?!

As for me - I have made it to the 6 week mark. It's funny how your life revolves around dates now. If someone asked me how old I was in years/months/weeks I would only be able to tell you 29 and a bit! But here I am counting my baby's growth to the day!


----------



## maggz

You bet it felt good! Are you having a scan soon?


----------



## Mintastic

Yay for the great scan Maggz!
Congrats on six weeks welshgem! I know exactly what you mean - I heard someone else on here call first tri "the 12 week wait" because you hear so much about early losses and every week you think "okay maybe now it is a little safer..."

AFM,
We are outside the flood zone. FAR outside on an island called Grimsey that passes into the arctic circle. It is so peaceful here. I dread going back to NYC except for missing my dog! I definitely hope no one in the flood zone gets their homes flooded though!

My doctor NEVER called me back all week after I left 2 messages so I still have no date for first appointment.

Hubby and I agreed to stay team yellow. We allowed ourself to buy a tiny orange hat and turquoise baby blanket.

Also, I wish I never wondered why I didn't have sore boobs yet. Ouch!


----------



## welshgem

maggz said:


> You bet it felt good! Are you having a scan soon?

Not yet unfortunately maggz. My first scan will be at the 12-week mark so I'm halfway there! I could pay for a private scan earlier though which I'm contemplating.


----------



## Karen916

Congrats on the great scan, Maggz!

As for bloating, I was pretty bloated in early pregnancy, but I found it tapered off eventually. I don't remember exactly when; maybe around the 7 or 8 week mark?

I've been sooo emotional this week. I feel like hormones are spiking again or something. I've been super happy, sad, scared, annoyed, worried...argh. No fun, lol.

Has anyone been keeping track of their belly progress? I always loved seeing people's growing bump pictures on facebook so my husband and I decided to take pictures of my belly each Wednesday to see how it's coming along. Anyone else doing anything like that? I just think it is so cute to see! :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Welsh - congrats on the 6-week mark! I know I celebrated that one too because it meant it wasn't a chemical pregnancy. According to a book I read, after week 9, the mc rate really drops down (to about 3% I think) so you're almost there. I know I'm really excited to be reaching 9 weeks tomorrow. That also means my first u/s will be soon hopefully!

Karen - I've thought of tracking my belly, but haven't really come up with a way of doing it yet. Was thinking I might get some bristol board and draw a line around my belly every month, and take a picture with the month showing. Only problem is I am now in month 3 and haven't done it yet. I have to get on that now!

Maggz - that u/s looks great. Can't wait until I get mine! :happydance:

And for everyone else, an update. I talked to my naturopath as my nausea and constipation was pretty bad even though I was eating regularly and taking my prenatal - I had horrible cramps at night - sorry, maybe TMI. I know I have had nausea issues with certain forms of iron, so in consultation with her, I have switched back to my regular multi at a lower dose plus my B complex, and will be adding iron (a form I know I tolerate well) once every two days next week. So far, the constipation is way better, and my sleep has improved. I'm hoping the iron won't throw everything back into chaos. So far, out of the last three days, two have been good for nausea, so fxed!


----------



## klink

Maggz - Nice scan I am happy that you got one :)

welshgem - Yay for 6 weeks! I love every single day I progress! :)

Karen - I took like one or two pictures, but I'll start to take regular pics infront of a white wall probably tomorrow morning as the bloat is not there then lol

I am still bloated and I am 11 weeks I hope the bloat goes away by next week.

lacanadienne - Glad that your constipation and sleep got better :) I had some sleeping problems lately too but that was mostly because I had to get up like 3 or 4 times at night to go pee lol


----------



## SanJan

Nice scan pic Maggz! Congrats!

I'm also feeling much better today, except for feeling lil nauseous in the morning. Hope the medicines are working :happydance: 

Also, did any of you have an FTS blood work around 11wk? Dr. had asked me to come for that between 9-13 Sep and will also do a quick U/S at that time. And NT scan between 23-26 Sep. I just want to know what it is and what should I expect.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welsh - Congrats on the 6 week mark! Every week calls for a celebration :) 

Mint - Glad you're safe! I sure hope your doctor will call you back soon or that you can get a hold of them as soon as you get back! I can't imagine staying team yellow! My curiosity always gets the best of me haha. I really don't think DH could wait the entire time either!

Karen - I hope it tapers off soon. I'm 8w+1 and it is ridiculous. I've been keeping track of mine, not that there is anything to see yet haha. Weeks 4-7 are on my blog and I took week 8 and just have to post it when I get the energy lol. I know there is really no difference in any of them right now especially since I am sure to take the pic before I eat so it isn't showing bloat, but I'll be glad to have them one day I'm sure. 

Lacanadienne - So glad that you're feeling better! I hope it stays that way.

SanJan - I haven't met with my doctor at all so I don't know about the bloodwork, sorry!


I've been feeling so sick today. I'm really hoping it isn't the nausea coming back full force but I can't help but be afraid it is. I'm trying to take it easy and just hope this passes.


----------



## klink

:( I really hope for you that it's not MS coming back fast and furious!

SanJan - I don't know what that bloodwork is for, the only one I got was when I was seen for my 8 week appointment which they did an HIV test, and test me also for cystic fibrosis. And the NT scan is to measure the space behind the neck as far as I know to see if there's an indicator for a chromosomal abnormally.


----------



## MiaGirl

Maggz, beautiful scan!! That is really so exciting and must be soo relieving to see the heartbeat! I can't even wait for that. 
I (stupidly) read something about miscairrage that said it's often pre-figured at the first prenatal appointment when the doc can't find a sac and heartbeat...just got me all freaked out for my appointment Monday and wondering how much of a wreck I'd be if the baby wasn't growing. Buuut I'm trying to keep the POSITIVE thinking now! It's gonna be fine!

Sweetbliss I hope you don't get really sick again! Ms really does suck :(

Karen I haven't started belly pictures yet, but I think I'll start tomorrow when I'm 8 weeks. Not that there's anything to see...but oh well! My mom and aunts didn't show until like 5 months so I'm not expecting to see anything for quite a while. (Except at night when I feel/look like a bloated beached whale)! 

Lacanadienne I'm glad you're feeling better! I've had constipation too and it's really not fun.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I can't remember who it was that asked about the progress pics... I finally got around to uploading my latest to the blog. There really isn't anything but bloat to share...sorry its so big, I'm not sure how to make them smaller.


Spoiler
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xkdxEbLquyM/U-vk8fZ4ybI/AAAAAAAAE5g/MxJFbzP-R0o/s1600/DSC_0411ew.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yBexqfne0cI/VAvPl9buLwI/AAAAAAAAE68/k3pk-ycZ6cI/s1600/DSC_0564e.jpg


----------



## maggz

Thanks mia! Yeah we were so relieved! I'm sure everything's fine with you too, we read way too much bad stuff online :haha:

sweetbliss I like the pics! That's a cool way to take them. 

As for progress pics I don't think I'll start them yet. There really isn't anything to show but I did take one for reference when I was 5 weeks so when I start them up I'll have something to compare to ;) I'm thinking of starting at maybe 10 or 12 weeks. I don't know about the style though! We have a big blackboard painted closet door in one of our rooms but I suck at making cute fonts and stuff and also there's so many people that do that now haha... Any ideas?


----------



## Mintastic

Hi Ladies. Flying back to the US tonight.
Have not had WiFi for a day or two.

Sweetibliss - I hope the sickness passes soon.
Mia - good luck on your appointment tomorrow! Positive energy your way that all is well!

Don't think I will take progression pics - just some bump pics when it gets big.

AFM,
Had some scary bleeding yesterday - thought for sure I was losing the baby and cried when I came out of the gas station bathroom. Medium amount of brown and pink blood. But only a few drops of brown since then and it seems to have stopped now so I am hopeful again that everything is okay!


----------



## lacanadienne

Oh man, Mint - that sounds so scary. Hopefully you can get an appointment soon to check that everything is fine.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks. I am back home now. No more bleeding since then. Boobs are super sore and I just got 3+ weeks on a digi so yay! 
I really hope I can finally get my doctor on the phone tomorrow though!


----------



## swampmaiden

Mint, couldve just been old implantation blood working it way out. I bled around 5.5/6 weeks for a day or two, really light... and my midwife said that was probably the case.. it just takes awhile to work its way out since the womb is sealed up pretty tight


----------



## Samanthatc

I agree mint, probably nothing to worry about :)


----------



## welshgem

Hopefully you can get hold of that elusive doctor of yours Mint! If it was brown blood then I'm pretty sure you're safe as that indicates old blood. 

AFM - I'm so jealous of you ladies getting these scans that I've booked myself an early scan with a private company at the 8-week mark. £100 but I just want some reassurance.


----------



## Karen916

So sorry you had that scare, Mint! It's an awful feeling. I too had some spotting of various colours from 5+2 through 5+4, but then it went away. My doctor said it could have been from physical exertion, and that it's pretty common. Hopefully it is all over for you!

MiaGirl, good luck with your appointment today! I'm sure it will go great. Let us know!! :thumbup:

sweetbliss, did I read correctly that you have one today, too? If so, good luck!!!

And cute photos! Much more artistic than mine! (Hopefully this upload worked, lol!)

Today I go back to my full school-year schedule. It's still not the standard "full time" work hours, but it's about double of what I worked over the summer, so I hope my body is up for it! Over the weekend, some of my symptoms seemed to come back in quite full force, and I almost threw up when I got up this morning. :/ Oh well, just taking it as reassurance that the babe is still growing well!

Here's a funny story to lighten a Monday morning!

Yesterday I announced to my church choir about the baby. This adorable and precocious 9 year old boy came up to me and my husband after Mass and had some advice for us. He told me, "Don't drink wine, because it will kill your baby, and maybe will kill you, and you're too young to die". LOL! But the best part is what he said to my husband: "Make her soup in the morning, buy her flowers, don't argue with her, and always be nice."

Bwahaha!!!
 



Attached Files:







comparisons.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, that's a hilarious comment. Children come up with the darnedest things. Glad you're feeling confident enough to announce it at church. I'm still waiting for my u/s to do that. Had a few better days for nausea, but then almost threw up twice yesterday. I think it's worse when I'm tired.

At church, the priest's son and his wife are having twins so that should be exciting.

To everyone having appointments or scans, good luck! I'll let you know how my appointment goes next week, and if I have an u/s booked.


----------



## Gator23

Karen, your pictures are awesome. I keep thinking to do this but keep putting it off. 

Good luck to those with appt today! Look forward to hearing how they went.

Mint, hope you can get in touch with your doc today to ease your mind.

I'm finally a sweet pea!! :happydance: Also, couldn't help but start looking at baby stuff this weekend....okay diaper bags...I love bags. Major weakness, but I found these really cute ones by Ju-ju-be...little pricey but sound quite durable. Anyone else perusing future baby things?

Hope everyone has a happy Monday.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mint - I'm glad you made it home safe and the spotting stopped! I really hope you can finally get in contact with your doctor.

Karen - Your pictures are awesome! Your bump is soooo cute! 

Gator - I have a list of all the specific things I want :) I want a Ju Ju Be too, the Be Prepared to be exact haha



Our appointment this morning went awesome! :) Baby looks great! We got to see him/her actually moving around. It kind of blew my mind, I wasn't expecting to really see movement. The heart was flickering away at 184 bpm. DH and I are over the moon. Oh and there is definitely only ONE baby so now my fear of twins can subside and I can fully enjoy this without people teasing me about twins from here on out haha. I have a question though... WHY are the pictures they always give you so crappy compared to what you see on the ultrasound?! What we were able to see was so distinct and clear, like body, head, little limbs then we get the picture and I'm like whatttttt?! Why couldn't she have snapped it at a better moment haha none the less, I LOVE the 3 little pictures I got of our nugget. We'll get another u/s in about 3 weeks at the NT scan and all that. We opted to do it just so that we could be prepared in the long run :)

Here is our nugget though!


----------



## Gator23

Sweet bliss, the little nugget is still very cute even if the us tech was not able to take better pictures. Also, I was trying to decide which bag I would get...i was thinking the BFF just because it has the back pack option but I also like the space in the Be Prepared bag.

Can't wait for my visit in a few weeks...really hope they want a dating scan since I ovulated late in my cycle. Only 2 1/2 more weeks...


----------



## klink

Karen - I like your progress pictures and I can see a baby bump at week 10 and 11 :)

Sweetbliss - Nice scan and yay for not having twins! ;)

Gator - Oh you have no idea, I've been looking at cribs and strollers since forever and still haven't found anything I like haha.

Quick update: Had to go to the OB today cause I woke up with weird cramps. Turns out that I probably have a slight UTI so now I get to take antibiotics for a week... The baby looked great and the bladder looked smaller. She didn't measure it but she compared it to the u/s pictures from friday and said that to her it looks much smaller and that there is nothing to worry about since the baby has a nasal bone and the neck translucency is normal as well. However, she still wants me to come in in 2 weeks just to make 100% sure. I am so relieved, even though she didn't measure it! Oh and I had my first pregnancy related throw-up today as well on the way home. And I felt sooooo much better afterwards! :D


----------



## Karen916

sweetbliss, I'm so glad your ultrasound went so well! What a strong heartbeat your baby has! That's awesome!

klink, sorry you have a UTI - no fun! But, that's great that you were able to get some reassurance in the process. And yay for throwing up? LOL, that sounds so funny to say, but since it's a good sign, it is something to be oddly happy about, I think! I too threw up yesterday, pretty badly. It was only my second one, and the first one was mostly just stomach acid, so I think that was maybe my first real one, lol. Even though it felt awful, it made me happy. :)

Gator, I love looking at baby stuff, too! I've looked a lot online but haven't bought anything yet, other than the Batman and Montreal Canadiens stuff I got to surprise my hubby. My mom got us a cute safari themed play mat, where the baby lays on a mat and can play with the dangling animals above. Looks pretty cute!

Have a great day, everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## MiaGirl

Karen your baby bump is so cute! I feel like you're lucky to get one this early so it looks real to you :) 

Sorry klink and Karen about throwing up :( ick, it's really not fun! And I'm glad things are ok with the baby klink even with the UTI. 

Sweetbliss, yaaaay!!! Beautiful scan and I'm so happy things are good!

I had suuuuch a long day yesterday was horribly nauseous, but the day was made perfect with my appointment! I was totally thrown off and not expecting it, but my OB ordered an u/s! I was so thankful I had DH come with me so he didn't miss it. It's the most beautiful image ever to me and I cried when I saw the flickering little heartbeat at 175bpm :) I'm so in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## klink

Oh yay Miagirl! Look at that little jellybean! :)

And Karen, I love those playmats! I'll get one that's ocean themed with a plush killerwhale since those are my favorite animals :)

I don't know why I am so crampy :/ I hope it's just my bladder. Even though the baby got checked on this morning, it still kind of makes me nervous. Hopefull by tomorrow it's gone.


----------



## SanJan

SweetBliss & MiaGirl : Awesome scans :) :happydance:

Karen & Klink - Happy for throwing up :O I wish I could say that too :( I begin my mornings with that :dohh:

Karen, nice bump pic!

Klink, so happy that you got some reassurance

Am so jealous of all the scan pics! Friday can't get here fast enough...


----------



## klink

Haha I wasn't really happy about the throwing up part, I was happy that I felt so much better when it was over :)

And only 3 more days (European time) until friday :)


----------



## Karen916

Great scan pic, and terrific heartbeat results, MiaGirl! Yay! :)

SanJan, I'm sure yours will be awesome on Friday, too! Can't wait to hear about it. :)

klink, I have been having some more cramps these past couple of days, too. Not painful, but just dull, off and on. My friend who is a doctor said some cramps can come from the growing uterus putting pressure on the bowels, so I'm thinking that's probably what mine are.


Ahh, and here is our latest due date list. Please let me know if I've missed you!

*Due Date List*

*swampmaiden *- March 18
*Hoping Carter* - March 25
*Karen916 *- March 25
*Klink *- March 26
*Fellowes79 *- March 29
*SanJan *- April 3
*lacanadienne *- April 12
*Maggz *- April 16
*sweetbliss89 *- April 17
*MiaGirl *- April 19
*welshgem *- May 2
*Gator23 *- May 4
*Samanthatc *- May 4
*Mintastic *- May 11
*hanrh *- May 14


----------



## sweetbliss89

Gator - You're right, the BFF is the backpack one and the one I want too! I always get their names mixed up haha. I hate the price but I think a good bag would be worth it in the long run. Your scan will be here before you know it! :)

Klink - Sorry you have a UTI but I'm glad they caught it and are treating it! That's awesome that they did another scan for you and that everything looked so good! I hope you start feeling better soon. I've been having cramps off and on but I think they are what Karen said, the uterus putting pressure on the bowels. 

Mia - So glad they did an u/s for you! Baby looks great and that HB is awesome!


----------



## klink

Yea that's what it could be. I think it's the uterus pushing on the bowels and the UTI. My doctor said that my uterus is in between my pubic bone and belly button. Makes sense since the baby is already measuring bigger.


----------



## Mintastic

Hey ladies. Only have a minute - more later but for now Karen you can put me for May 11 and just change it if my doc says otherwise.


----------



## MiaGirl

I've officially joined the throw-up club today :( had some dry heaving in past days but it's progressed now. Sigh....remembering it's for good reason.


----------



## lacanadienne

MiaGirl said:


> I've officially joined the throw-up club today :( had some dry heaving in past days but it's progressed now. Sigh....remembering it's for good reason.

Right there with you. Threw up for the first time tonight. It came out of the blue - I was feeling slightly nauseous, but had a few things to tend to, then all of a sudden my stomach muscles were contracting. Had one dry heave, then one throw up. Not the most pleasant experience. Trying to remember it's a good sign.


----------



## lacanadienne

Oh, and by the way Sweetbliss and Miagirl, great scans. I hope I get mine soon - a week until my midwife appointment now!

Karen, how long did it take to book your first u/s (from the time you had your requisition)? Trying to get an idea of wait times in Canada.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello ladies!!

Just got back from my scan today... everything is great!!!

Saw the baby, it was sleeping, with a heartbeat of 150!! :happydance: 

Im so relieved and happy!!

Congrats to all you with nice strong symptoms, can't wait to see everyone elses scans :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0124.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mintastic

Ah! Love the scan swampmaiden!

Klink - will you be adding the edds to the front page?

Combination sorry you don't feel well/congrats to those joining the vomit brigade :)

afm, FINALLY got in touch with my doc today and got the names of 2 high-risk OBs she recommends for me. Will have to call tomorrow. Hope it isn't too tough to get an appointment!
Boobs still super sore. Aereolas are taking over.
Also today this thing has started where I feel like I am having hunger pangs no matter how much I eat, or maybe indigestion? But it has been pretty nonstop all day - the only time I don't feel it is while eating. I had some reflux too. 
Also when I was in the grocery store I had to breathe through my mouth when I passed the seafood section because the smell was so so strong.
Even though it is still very early for me I really "felt pregnant" today with all those symptoms.


----------



## swampmaiden

Mint, your symptoms sound really good.. once you have your appt and are reassured that everything is going well, you should put a ticker up so we can follow your progress!! How far along are you atm?


----------



## Mintastic

Oh yeah, I will. I am afraid to yet though... I am only 5+1 by ovulation or 6+4 by LMP.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swampmaiden - That is an awesome picture! Yayyyy for a great scan! 

Mint - So glad you were finally able to get a hold of the doctor! Let us know how soon you get an appt! And yay for symptoms haha


----------



## klink

swampmaiden - what a wonderful scan! :) and happy 13 weeks! So I guess you are officially in the 2nd trimester now? :)

mint - yes I will add it to the front page :)

Karen - Happy 12 weeks!! :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Swampmaiden, that's a beautiful scan. You can really see the baby there. Congratulations on getting to the end of the first trimester!


----------



## Mintastic

Ugh... The joys of trying to get in to see a good specialist in NYC. The OB will call me back Friday "to let me know if she can take me on as a patient or not"! So much waiting!
Also they said they have to go by LMP until I have had an ultrasound. They partially determine if she can take me on based on due date so if she is already delivering a bunch of babies on May 1st she can't take me - even though there is no way in heck that is my actual due date. Frustrating!


----------



## Karen916

Thanks, Mint - I added you to the latest list I posted! Sorry you're having such a frustrating time getting an appointment. That's crazy! :( I hope something will work out for you soon! Oh yes, and I definitely had a bottomless appetite for a while, too!

swampmaiden, what a great scan!!! I'm so happy for you that your appointment went great. And you are in the 2nd trimester as of today, right? Yay! :thumbup:

lacanadienne, I had my first visit with the OB on July 23, which for me was exactly 5 weeks. She gave me the requisition form that day, with 3 options for labs I could go to, and said to make the appointment for "2-3 weeks from now". I started calling the labs a day or two later to find out availability, because I needed something specific: A Wednesday (my afternoon off at the time), and the latest appointment available, so my husband could get home from work in time. They had Wednesday, August 13 available, but at first the lady on the phone was a little hesitant to give it to me, because based on my LMP, I would only have been 7+5, and she said I wouldn't see much before 8 weeks, but I asserted it was the only day I could go (and knew I would really be 8 weeks anyway, based on my O date) so she gave it to me. So it wasn't really about a wait time, more just basing it on the number of weeks.

Hope that helps!


----------



## klink

Mint that sounds like my doc. Like she told me I am 11w 3 days yesterday but on their file I have a due date of March 26 and on top of that my baby measures already bigger. They can't make up their mind so I'm just sticking to March 26.


----------



## SanJan

Awesome scans folks and swampmaiden, yayyy you are in second trimester :happydance:

And here goes my update:
I had a severe vomit attack since yesterday evening. Threw up soo much while I was about to leave from office that I almost passed out in the washroom itself. Took some ten mins to collect myself from there and then called up hubby. He finally came over and picked me up from there. And again from 1AM at night I couldn't sleep as I started feeling so nauseous and finally threw up again at 5:30 AM. I could finally sleep for a couple of hours after that. Today at work, I again threw up twice in the morning and after that didn't have any strength to carry on. 

So, finally called it a day at work and myself and hubby went to the hospital. Dr has given me some more medication and also had an IV thereas I got dehydrated by then. But the good part is, they did a scan and the baby is fine, measuring 10w2d :cloud9: I was really surprised to see the baby moving so much :happydance: My due date will probably change to Apr 07 but the Doctor said she'll change it after my NT scan.

One long day!!!


----------



## Mintastic

SanJan - so sorry you are having such bad sickness. But so happy you got to have a nice scan! I hope the medicine helps and that you feel much better after the IV.

afm, whoohoo! :happydance: Even though the doc said she wouldn't even call til Friday she called back right away and wants to see me Friday! (at 11:15am EST). My geneticist is kind of a big shot (had to wait a year and a half to see her the first time) so I am guessing that her being the one who referred me helped speed things up. 
Of course, that meant I had to call out of work pretty last minute. Luckily my job is pretty flexible - I said I had an "urgent matter" arise and they said "no problem." So excited (and a little nervous)!


----------



## SanJan

Mint - Yayyy!!! waiting eagerly for ur update on Friday. Am sure it'll go well :)


----------



## klink

SanJan - So sorry that this has been happening to you. Hope you feel better now!

Mint - Yay and friday isn't that far away :) I'm so excited for you! :)


----------



## Karen916

Yay! I'm very happy for you, Mint!

Sanjan, so sorry you've been having such a rough time! :( I am glad it culminated in a great scan, though! Isn't seeing the baby moving around such an amazing, surreal moment? I'm so glad everything's looking great with your little one.


----------



## MiaGirl

Wow SanJan I'm so sorry to hear how terrible the ms has been for you! That just sounds completely miserable. You're a trooper for sure! Glad the baby is great though, just hold on to that piece of happiness :)

Mint yay for getting an appt! I'm glad that's working out for you. Do you know what they'll do like if you'll get an u/s or not?


----------



## MolGold

Hi Ladies,

I only just found out I am pregnant and it still hasnt sunk in! Only those expecting # 1 will get the paranoia I feel so I am glad to have found this thread.

My EDD: May 11, subject to ultrasound in 2 weeks.

As per LMP I am 5w along but a scan showed a sac measuring upto 4w2d :) I cant believe even docs go by LMP and not O date and I O late into my cycle.

Thats enough about me. How are you ladies?


----------



## Mintastic

Mia - I actually have absolutely no idea what to expect. I really hope she does a dating scan but really don't know.

Mol - Yay! Welcome! Congrats! We are twinsies. I might also be due May 11 (not confirmed yet) and I O late too (though earlier than you it looks like) so lmp puts me at 6+5 but I think I am really 5+2.
How old are you?
Also, SanJan is in India too so maybe she can let you know what to expect as far as appointments and things.

Maggz - How's it going lady?

hanrh - any new symptoms? I forget, do you have your 1st appointment set up yet?


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, thanks for all the support and positivity... I hope those of you feeling sick (sanJan) feel much better, and good luck with everyones appts and symptoms. 

Yes.. I guess I am in 2nd trimester now!! Definitely a peach today, hopefully I can act like a peach during my 8 hour work shift lol


----------



## klink

Mol - Congratulations and welcome to this thread :)


----------



## maggz

Haha swampmaiden that made me laugh :haha:

Yay Mol I'm glad you found us! 

Mint I'm doing BLAHH thanks for asking. Mornings suck, I'm nauseous and just wanna lay down, I'm tired all the time and I just want to sleeeeeeep. 
My boss decided to schedule me for 5 days this week which is way too much with school so I'm kinda mad. And I have a math test tomorrow. 
/rant over

Anyone else just not feeling it these days?


----------



## lacanadienne

Mint - yay for the appointment! Mine is on Tuesday next week with the midwife.

SanJan - hopefully the meds help, and I'm glad you at least got a good u/s out of feeling so sick.

Maggz - I'm also really tired and feeling sick, and to top it off, I had a stye start a few days ago, so my right eye hurts.

Mol - congrats and welcome to the thread!

Karen - thanks for the info. I guess I'll just have to see how long it takes to schedule my u/s after my appointment next week.

I have one more day of work this week, then it's off to the Toronto area for my brother-in-law's wedding this weekend. I really hope I don't end up throwing up and feeling miserable, as my ms is mostly bad at night.


----------



## swampmaiden

maggz said:


> Anyone else just not feeling it these days?

Me, right here. Its appalling how lazy I wish I could be.

lacanadienne.. best of luck making it thru your last day.. hopefully in the happiness and excitement of going to the wedding your MS will fade into the background. Just eat constantly, that really helps me.


----------



## HopingCarter

Well, I didn't think I could do it but here I am Swampmaiden...

Ladies I truly wish you guys the best pregnancy ever. I don't really know how to say this so I'm just gonna let you all know. I had a MC on Friday and the baby that I fell so in love with, got so ready for, and have been doing everything I could to have a healthy pregnancy for is gone, completely. I know that you women are amazing and I know that you will give me the support I really do need in this time, but I'm not sure if I'll be back on to respond. My husband isn't doing that much betther than me, so I ask you ladies to pray for him as well. I just wanna thank each and everyone of you ladies for your support, past and present. For your kind words, and just for having me in your prayers. It hurts so bad right now ladies, and I just don't know what to do but turn to God, and I'm even slipping eith that one.
I hope everyone is well, and I will be back here soon b/c my husband said so. Can't wait to see those bumps when I return. Lots of :dust: to you guys. Stay healthy ladies. Bye


----------



## Karen916

Oh my dear Hoping Carter, I am so, so very sorry. :cry: I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better, but I know at this stage, there are no words that can really help. But please know that you are in my prayers. :hugs: It's so very hard to understand, and so hard to cope with, both emotionally and physically. I am here for you. Please PM me anytime you want to talk.


----------



## klink

Oh no I just saw your post hopingcarter. I am so sorry for your loss hun! I was concerned cause we didn't hear from you in a while! :( I will keep you and your husband in my prayers!!! What a terrible thing that happened to you :( :hugs:


----------



## MiaGirl

Oh HopingCarter, gosh I am so deeply sorry and sad for you. I can't even imagine the heartbreak you're going through. I will be keeping you in my prayers as well. You have every reason to feel upset and angry with God right now as this must be impossible to understand. I hope and pray that somehow He's able to give you peace in time and you will still see His faithfulness in your life. 
A million :hugs: to you.


----------



## maggz

Oh hopingcarter :( I'm so sorry for your loss, like Karen said I wish there was something I could say to make it better, but only time can heal your wounds. Make sure you take care of yourself honey, and your husband. 
:hugs:


----------



## hanrh

I'm so so sorry to hear this hopingcarter, it must be truly heart breaking. I know there is nothing anyone could say that would make you feel better but please remember you are in all of our thoughts. Xxx


----------



## Gator23

So so sorry for your loss Hopingcarter. Thinking of you during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## Mintastic

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss Carter. It is totally understandable that you might not want to reply. I will absolutely keep you and your husband in my prayers.
I like your DH's attitude and I agree - I hope you will be back here very soon. Nothing will ever replace your angel though who will stay forever in your heart.


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - So sorry that you've been so sick :( I'm glad that they check on the baby and everything looked so good. I bet it was awesome to see him/her! How have you been feeling today?

Mint - YAY for getting an appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Welcome Mol and congratulations!

Swampmaiden - Woohoo for the 2nd trimester! Is it true that the closer you get/once you're in the 2nd trimester that you feel better/not at sick?! Please give me hope haha 

Maggz - Sorry about work and the nausea :( I feel you on the nausea part. I miss food so much. 

Lacanadienne - Have a safe and fun trip to the wedding! 

HopingCarter - I am soooo incredibly sorry! I will be praying for you and your husband!


----------



## lacanadienne

HopingCarter, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how crushed you must be feeling right now. :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

Carter, you are very brave and strong for reaching out during this terrible time.

To everyone else, I also just want to say, thank you all for your sensitivity in not re-quoting Carts original post.. that always bothers me, and having to see the reminder repeated is very painful... both for her and for everyone else that has ever been thru the tragedy of mc. 

No woman should have to go thru it, it is truly one of the hardest things to deal with in a womans life.


----------



## klink

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## SanJan

HopingCarter, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You and ur husband will be in my prayers. Fxed that you'll get better soon.

I just took a break yesterday from work and took complete rest and the meds seem to work now. Still throwing up atleast twice a day but atleast not passing out after that. Hoping that this will pass soon!


----------



## klink

That's good to hear sanjan! I hope you'll feel better soon. 
I had to go back to the docs again yesterday cause the cramping was still there and she checked on the baby and everything was ok. The bladder was empty and so small I couldn't even see it :)
She said I might be constipated even though I have bowel movements. She said it might be that not everything is coming out. She gave me shot to relax the bowels and uterus muscles and boy did it hurt...I still can't sleep on my left side lol
As for the cramps they are mostly gone, just a little bit on the left side but those feel like growing pains, so who knows. Just glad that the baby is ok.


----------



## Karen916

First, I just want to say how grateful I am to be a part of this wonderful community! You ladies are so kind and supportive and encouraging, and I am so happy that we can post together and share in the ups and downs of our journeys! :hugs:

MolGold, welcome to the group! Congratulations, and I wish you the best for a happy and healthy nine months.

SanJan, sorry you're still having so much nausea, but I'm glad you're not passing out anymore! That must have been awful.

klink, I'm very glad you had that great appointment yesterday, although I hope the discomfort from the shot wears off soon. I think I have a similar problem with regards to the constipation (sorry to be gross! lol). Some days it gets better, and some days it gets worse again.

I've also been having some back pain when I bend over lately. Is anyone else feeling this?

lacanadienne, have fun at the wedding! I too am going to a wedding in the Toronto area - funny coincidence! My cousin is getting married in Alton. I'm looking forward to it as I don't get to see that part of the family too often!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## MolGold

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome :)


----------



## lacanadienne

For the ladies with constipation, it is a long battle, especially with the iron. I found that going off my prenatal (in consultation with my naturopath) and switching to a lower dose of my regular multi helped because I was then able to supplement with a form of iron I knew my body would be ok with. I have also been eating a lot of fruit.

Today, I'm feeling pretty good so far. I've had a rough few days with the nausea, but I'm hoping I'm hitting a new plateau and that I'll get some relief for at least a couple days. That would be nice for the wedding tomorrow. I had a decent night's sleep, and I think that also plays into it. My body always seems to be hungrier when I don't sleep enough, even when I'm not pregnant.

In other news, my midwife appointment is now just four days away! The long wait is finally almost over. Can't wait! :happydance:

Karen, have fun at your cousin's wedding! And to everyone else, thanks for being part of this board and being such positive people. Pregnancy can be a scary world, especially in the first trimester, and it's great to know that there are people out there rooting for you.


----------



## hanrh

Hello everyone. I haven't really posted for a while as have been feeling super stressed and nervous since getting my early bfp. I wasn't sleeping and was obsessing over everything! I have been reading all of your posts though and and hoping to now try to join in/ keep up with everyone's progress!!! 

I am 5 weeks 1 day today. I have my first appointment with the midwife schedule for next Tuesday which is so exciting! I think it will start to feel a bit more real for me then! My only symptoms really are that my boobs are really sore (especially at night- anyone else get that?), I've been have twinges in my stomach and have been seriously tired. No real ms yet (hope I'm not speaking too soon!!) 

Anyway, as I said ill try to keep up with everyone's progress as I know I've been so rubbish lately!! 

Xx


----------



## swampmaiden

hanrh: Yes, my boobs seems more sore at night too.. I cant sleep on my stomach anymore not because of my belly but because my boobs hurt too much for it



klink said:


> How is everyone feeling today?

I've been feeling ooookkaaay.... not great but not crappy either

Im still so exhausted all the time, although my motivation to actually do stuff like laundry, dishes, cooking is coming back, but I do that stuff in burst of activity with lots of resting between. On days I have to work, the whole day is devoted to the work shift and nothing else because work just wipes me out.. Im a zombie by the end of the day with stumps for feets lol

Getting some mild cramps heres and there.. last night I was laying on the couch and seriously wondered for the first time if I was acting maybe feeling fetal movement rather than just cramps/rlp?? Could that really be this early??

Also, when Im home, Ive been getting mild headaches in the afternoon/evening...maybe its cuz i dont drink as much water when im home as I do when Im at work?? I drink nearly a gallon of water on work days, and much less when Im home all day.

TMI alert: Also, Im glad I don't have to deal with constipation anymore.. I had it for a few weeks earlier in my pregnancy, but it seems to have resolved itself in so much as everything comes out just fine but i only go like, everyother day instead of every single day like pre-pregnancy

Yesterday i spent all day fantasizing about a gyro from our fav greek place 2 miles away. So today I 'suggested' to my husband that we can go out to dinner there tonight. I cannot wait!!


----------



## klink

Oh I feel you swampmaiden, my house is a mess. I wanted to clean today but ended up taking an almost 5 hour nap :O
Where do you feel your cramps and is it more stretching pains or like little twinges?? 
The only craving I have is taco bell and chocolate lol not a good combination.


----------



## welshgem

HopingCarter, I'm not sure you'll see this now but I've been away from the site for a few days and came back to your incredibly sad news. I hope and pray that you and your DH get a bfp real soon. 

I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through right now but just know that we will all be here for you if you need to talk it out xxx


----------



## swampmaiden

klink said:


> Where do you feel your cramps and is it more stretching pains or like little twinges??

Sometimes its like a pulling sensation or twinges... but sometimes its also like a dull ache, kinda like right before your period when you feel that dull heaviness down there. Right now theres nothing going on, but the other night when I wondered if it was just regular cramps or actual movement, it felt like a warm throbbing type of twinge.. not even in Cramp category.

Its weird, theres been lots of feelings and other things going on down there.. and I hear its only going to pick up in frequency and intensity as the second trimester progresses. 

As a side note.. my aunt craved taco bell crispy tacos during her pregnancy. I wonder whats in those things to inspire cravings lol


----------



## Gator23

Swampmaiden and klink, I feel the same way about housework and my job. I just feel behind no matter what. I had a day off and I had to nap the first half bc it was necessary for my survival ;) and then I had to try to do what I could for what time was left before DH got home. At least we have clean underwear currently. :haha:

Sanjan, glad to hear that you are feeling a little better with meds.

I have yet to feel nauseous but I am so tired all the time. I also cannot seem to get a full nights sleep. I don't even always have to pee but just randomly wake up in the night. Which I guess is great for pondering baby names. :)


----------



## swampmaiden

thats pretty funny, gator.. my husband actually did run outta underwear the other day.. but i think its because he obsessively changes them like 3 times a day lol

as for the sleep.. I feel ya on that one too.. the middle of the night, my sleep is very light and restless... then Im exhausted all morning long.. Im off today, and still in my pajamas.. ;)


----------



## klink

I don't know I start to think it really comes from my bowels but what do I know. It hurts but not bad. And I still get like the period like growing pains but those are different. Just can't wait for the u/s next friday to get once again confirmed that everything is ok.


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink, sorry you keep getting cramps and had to get a shot. Hopefully it will help though! I'm with you on the constipation train, it's very annoying and uncomfortable!

Karen and lacanadienne, I'm going to a wedding tomorrow as well! So funny, hope we all have a good time :thumbup:

Hanrh I'm glad you're joining in more :) and that's exciting about your appointment coming up!

Swamp maiden that's so funny about the gyros...like 3 nights ago the only thing I wanted to eat was a chicken gyro! Hubby was a dear and went out to get me one :) enjoy tonight!

Gator, I feel you on falling behind. That feels like the story of my life now :wacko:

I already have my next two ultrasounds scheduled now. A lady called me to schedule them because they've classified my pregnancy as "high risk." I had no idea why so I freaked out! She said it's because of my husband's family history, to which I breathed a sigh of relief. He's had 2 uncles who's wives miscarried because of chromosomal abnormalities. But I'm not worried about that for affecting us, it's distant from us and probably not even genetic. Guess it just means they'll check in on me more often now, and I'm ok with that!


----------



## klink

Thank you! It doesn't even really feel like cramping I guess, just a little stabbing haha. And when I push down on my lower abdomen it hurts on both sides and (sorry for tmi) I pass a lot of gas so I think that might be it.

Weddings sound fun :) I've never been to one but my own, and that was only a court house and a little party after :) But we did have a wedding cake :)

Now all I read is gyros and now that's what I want and in Italy all the take out places are closed by now :(

I'm sorry that your pregnancy is considered hight risk :/ I hope that your little bean is ok! And hey, like you already said, at least you get more u/s probably :)


----------



## Mintastic

Having trouble focusing on replying to everyone because I'm just so giddy at the moment. Sorry! I haven't really allowed myself to get excited at all until now. Even now I am afraid to fully embrace it! 
But we got to see "mugsy" (our ridiculous nickname for bean) moving around on a scan today!
She put me at 6 weeks exactly and my new edd is May 8.

https://i59.tinypic.com/6877fp.jpg

Mia - I am high-risk also and honestly glad to be getting such frequent scans and be monitored so closely. Although for me the medical issues are my own so I suppose I should be a little worried. My next scan is a "viability scan" (sounds so ominous...) in just two weeks! On Monday Sept 29th! 
And I have another one already set up for Oct 21st as well.

Going to the doctor really just made everything feel so exciting and real!

As for boobs, mine are so sore that I actually ordered these special boob-shaped ice packs (used for nursing usually), they really provide relief at night!

I am also craving taco bell. I gave in to it a few nights ago but I only allowed myself one grilled chicken soft taco as I looked up the nutrition info and it was one of the least terrible. Of course...now I want gyros.

I am excited for everyone's appointments coming up soon!


----------



## klink

What a wonderful scan mint! And you have all the right in the world to be excited! I was like that before and was not sure if I should be excited yet and all that stuff but then I though, to be honest? Why not? It's a wonderful thing and for me it was hard to contain my excitement :)


----------



## MiaGirl

I've been feeling some of that little stabbing pain today too klink. For me I'm pretty sure it's gas.. :/ Just uncomfortable. Sorry you can't get the food you want now :( but get it as soon as you can!

Mint that's so great you had a lovely scan! I'd be totally excited now if I were you, and I think it's ok to be! Yeah my 8 wk u/s was done for viability and I thought it was strange they were doing it. But now hearing I'm high risk it makes sense why they did it. I just don't like the term high risk. You'd think they could come up with something less ominous to call it!

Oh my gosh I'd eat some Taco Bell now too. But gonna try and stand firm on this one. Maybe we should start just sharing any healthy things we crave! Haha if that ever happens...


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

Sorry to gate crash I just wanted to say congrats and it's totally normal to worry constantly!!! 

I had horrific morning sickness from week 5.5 and THE worse tummy cramps that scared the life out of me (turns out they were digestion/gas related).

You would know if it was bad pain as it would be very different to bowel pain. Although we all worry about it.

I'm just about to start week 14 on Monday and I still worry lol!!!

As far as baby shopping, I've been window shopping for over a year and I think everyone does shopping differently, I have friends who are 3rd tri who are only just starting to buy but I'm going to start now, it's whatever you want to do.

A dopler is epic although don't use it all the time as it's not meant to be used regularly ie every day or week and they recommend not using it for longer then 10 mins at a time but I got one and heard my peanut at 9.5 weeks (although watch the you tube how to guide as it's a lot lower then you think) baby is behind your public bone until around 12 weeks when things start to move up.

Once I knew where to look I can get it every time I want to and it's amazing.

Anyway wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## hanrh

Wow mint that scan is lovely! You must be so excited! I am so please for you! 

Hi pheonix - that's really interesting to hear about your experiences. I agree, I think lots of the cramps/aching I feel it probably gas/ indigestion related as it always comes on after I eat and is especially bad in the evening. It still makes me worry though! 

All of you ladies craving Taco Bell - we don't have it in the UK (as far as know!) and now I want it! Noooo. 

I have been SO bloated this week! I swear I look about 5 months preggers rather than 5 weeks. I am usually a small uk8 so I feel everyone's been looking at my belly thinking I've put on load of weight!! I think I need to invest in some less clingy clothes to disguise the bloat! Haha. 

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Phoenix82

hanrh said:


> Wow mint that scan is lovely! You must be so excited! I am so please for you!
> 
> Hi pheonix - that's really interesting to hear about your experiences. I agree, I think lots of the cramps/aching I feel it probably gas/ indigestion related as it always comes on after I eat and is especially bad in the evening. It still makes me worry though!
> 
> All of you ladies craving Taco Bell - we don't have it in the UK (as far as know!) and now I want it! Noooo.
> 
> I have been SO bloated this week! I swear I look about 5 months preggers rather than 5 weeks. I am usually a small uk8 so I feel everyone's been looking at my belly thinking I've put on load of weight!! I think I need to invest in some less clingy clothes to disguise the bloat! Haha.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend x

I'm the same hun size 8-10 and I've been wearing baggy tops for work from next and they hid it right up till the week just gone, as soon as I announced it and changed my clothes back everyone was shocked as to how they hadn't noticed lol.

I had a bump from 8 weeks and it wasn't bloat like everyone thinks it was a pregnancy bump (my mum couldn't believe it when she saw it). Everyone is different xxx


----------



## welshgem

Mint, so glad you've had a scan and everything can start to feel real! I'm looking forward to getting mine next weekend but I'm feeling terribly anxious about it. So worried that there will be nothing there. 

Well I'm kind of regretting wishing I had ms symptoms now because these past few days have been really hard with the nausea. I find the only thing I can do to settle my stomach is nap! I'm with you girls on falling behind with housework - OH has officially run out of boxers today so I must put some washing in!! 

Has anyone had any skin reactions to their jewellery? I noticed back when I first got my bfp that the skin under my engagement ring was a bit itchy. It's got to the point where I can't wear it now because the skin is inflamed. It looks like eczema but I haven't suffered from it for years and certainly never had a reaction to a ring before. Pregnancy related?


----------



## klink

Phoenix 82 - I've been having a bump that's not bloat related for a while now too. I read in my book that this can happen when you're small built anyways and don't have trained belly muscles lol I'm only like 5ft 4in tall and my pre-pregnancy weight was around 100lbs. Now my weight is 105.6lbs but most of the weight I think went to my boobs. 

I also made a bargain on a fetal doppler today and since I was cramping the past days it put my mind at ease so much. I found my little frog's heartbeat right away and it was bumping at around 167bpm :) The little one kept moving though haha but I already know from my u/s that our baby is super active. 
I read you should only use it up to 3 times a week and not for longer than 10 min at a time, which is fine with me. I just need to hear my baby every now and then :)

I was soo soo hungry yesterday and I ate a shit ton of stuff lol But I also ate fruit and vegetables instead of chips so I think it's ok :)

welshgem - Idk, Since I've been pregnant I haven't been reacting bad to my jewelry :/ Maybe you should get it checked out just to be safe.


----------



## swampmaiden

wonderful news on your scan, Mint.. very glad for you

hope everyone is getting their cravings in.. we did go out last night and I had my gyro.. it was delicious. I dont usually crave too much junk (and I dont consider a gyro junk) but I have developed a sweet tooth when before I never used to have one... maily been satisfying that with soda pop, which also helps settle my stomach as well.

One healthy craving I get is for salads.. with lots of toppings like carrots, broccoli bits, beets, all the crunchy veggies.. great stuff except for the bleu cheese that must go on it, but hey at least its not oreos or potato chips lol

welshgem.. not sure why your ring could be reacting with your finger. Im guessing its a gold ring, and gold doesnt react.. however, for example, my engagement ring is gold as well but the band is really wide and often water gets trapped underneath and does the band-aid effect around my finger, perhaps its something that is getting caught under the band?


----------



## klink

I bought a bunch of fruit and vegetables today to snack on when I get hungry. Probably better than all that taco bell I've had lately lol


----------



## maggz

klink what kind of doppler did you get? I'm thinking about the sonoline b they're like bucks on ebay. 

swamp good for you craving healthy stuff :) I'm kinda bad with my diet right now, yesterday I ate pasta and bread along with 3 chicken wings :/
I just want steaks and sometimes the freezer pizza with the crunchy edges :haha: My former sweet tooth is completely gone, I've had a box of trader joes caramels sitting on the table for over a week and they're not gone! Which is weird for me. I've heard if you're craving steaks and such it's more likely to be a boy ;) 

Speaking of gender, have any of you done the necklace trick? I did it years ago and it said boy, 2 girls, and a boy, and I did it again yesterday and it said boy, girl, boy girl. It's a fun trick and I've heard about a lot of people that it works for ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

lol maggz, thanks for the pep on the healthy food cravings.. not trying to front tho.. I eat my fair share of junk.. which is why I probably get a hankering for a salad once in a while :haha:

klink.. nice on the fruits&veggies.. although all things considered, taco bell sure isnt the worst thing you could be craving.

pizza definitely has been one of my top food wants.. doesnt help theres a little caesars barely a mile away with the $5 carry-out cheese pizza...


and Ive never heard of the necklace trick.. what is it? Im predicted a girl based on things like HB, chinese thing, family hunches, dreams etc lol


----------



## maggz

Haha yeah same here, I won't say I neeeever eat chocolate anymore *gobs down a bite*

Oh it's this thing you do with a necklace that you own, hold it straight up, hold your hand out with your thumb away from the rest and your palm down. Then dip the necklace between the thumb and forefinger three times, turn your palm up and hold the necklace over your palm. The necklace will either start turning in circles (girl) or like a pendant on a clock back and forth (boy). Then you keep doing it until it doesn't move anymore and that's how many kids you'll have and which gender they'll be ;) 

I'm predicted a girl according to the chinese thing, but my bff dreamt it was a boy and the necklace thing says a boy too :)


----------



## welshgem

Maggz - I've kind of lost my sweet tooth a bit too. I've definitely found myself craving more savoury food over sweet foods. 

Swampmaiden - case in point; I had takeout pizza for dinner last night! 

We booked a cheeky little one week holiday for the last week of September which I'm looking forward to. We're off to Bulgaria which can be hit & miss weather-wise but I loved it last time we went. I'm already craving the food from an amazing Indian restaurant out there. It also helps us get away from my dreaded MIL for a week. She lands this time next week and we're going away the day after! :D


----------



## klink

Maggz - I think I have the sonoline B one :)

According to the chinese thing I'm having a boy but the heartrate is above 140 so maybe girl? ;)

welshgem - how nice! I need a vacation too!


----------



## hanrh

Wow Maggz I love all those prediction tricks! I ran straight to get my necklace and try it when I read your little trick. Or predicts a girl (I think I did it right!) and the Chinese calendar says girl too. Can't wait too see if they are right!! :) 

Does anyone else find being around smokers really hard? I've been out for the day and am terrified any time someone walks past me or sits near me smoking! Maybe I'm just being silly!


----------



## Gator23

Hanrh, I hate smelling smoke! I have to tell myself that a few minutes will likely have no affect. My gym does a lot of workouts that get us outside jogging or whatever in a small downtown like area so cigarettes are pretty common when people walk by sadly.

Welshgem, have fun on your vacation! I love Indian food!


----------



## klink

Ugh I hate the smell of cigarette smoke too! It gives me a headache. Whenever I have to walk by someone who smokes I just kind of hold my breath real quick. And it's surprising that I say that as a former smoker lol Just quit in April.


----------



## lacanadienne

Well, I'm back from the wedding. There was a little bit of family drama before the wedding, but it sorted itself out the day of. It's funny to hear about everyone's cravings. I haven't really had any as of yet - just been nauseous. Last week was really bad for that. I'm hoping that's coming to an end, though, because I've now had three days without feeling badly nauseous. Fxed!

Also, my midwife appointment is in two days!!!

Phoenix, welcome back. Your u/s pic looks great!


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies,
I myself quit smoking about a year ago and now I cant stand the smell. I just got into my 5th week I think ( I have 2 weeks to go before a dating scan) and all I feel is occasional dizziness and pinches in the abdomen. When, if at all, did your MS set in?


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats to the ladies who recently quit smoking! Great job! I used to smoke in high school and part of college by now it triggers my asthma so I have hated it for some time.

I haven't got any MS yet. I wish my mom was alive to ask her if she had it (and my dad has severe Alzheimer's so he can't tell me either). I keep reading about the 25% of women who don't get it and hoping I am one of them but then you read that it is a sign of a healthier pregnancy and start to worry.
All I have had so far is some unsettledness/indigestion, certainly not full blown nausea.


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone!

MiaGirl and Mint, I am sorry to hear your pregnancies were classified as high-risk. That must have been scary to hear. But hopefully it's just a precaution, and it will be great having the additional scans! They are such great reassurance.

Mint, I'm so happy your scan went well and you are feeling so happy! :thumbup:

Phoenix, great to see you!!!! :hugs:

MolGold, my morning sickness kicked in around 6 or 7 weeks, but I've only actually thrown up twice. Lots of other times, I feel like I'm going to, but nothing comes out (sorry if tmi!).

Mint, I've definitely heard from women who had no ms but still have perfect babies! My mother-in-law never had morning sickness with either of her kids. Neither did my husband's cousin, who had a baby last winter. So even though statistics say ms is a good sign, not having it is not necessarily a bad sign. Hope that helps!

My bump is growing slowly but surely as well! If I am wearing a form-fitting top, people can definitely tell. My weight fluctuates a bit day to day but I think I've gained about 3 pounds now? It's really just picked up in the last week, but I attribute part of it to eating out pretty much all weekend due to the wedding.

I've been thinking about the Chinese gender predictor. It bases it off the mother's age and month of conception, but isn't gender solely decided by the man? I don't really see how the Chinese gender predictor would hold any water. It's still fun, though, I suppose!

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## MiaGirl

Welshgem sound like a fun vacation!!

Lacanadienne that's great you've been feeling better lately. Hopefully ms is wrapping up for you!

MolGold my ms kicked in around 6 1/2 weeks but really picked up steam last week in week 8. 

Mint I think it's great to hope you don't get ms! I thought for a little while maybe I wouldn't, but it did show up in time. Both my aunts never had any and there's 5 kids between them! So count it as a sweet blessing if you don't get it. It could still be lurking around the corner for you though, who knows. 

Karen, yeah I'm just choosing to be happy about having additional ultrasounds. It's exciting your bump is growing! And you're almost in the second trimester that's awesome!

I just love when the weeks turn over and I start a new one. Yay green olive! Haha. Sure wish I was 13 or 14 weeks though...the all day/night nausea is taking its toll.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sorry I've been MIA! I don't think I could possibly reply to all of the posts from the last few pages but I did read them all! I'll try to remember what I was going to say to all of them....

Mint - that is a great scan! As far as MS, my older sister has zero MS with her twins and they were healthy so you can still have a very healthy baby and pregnancy and no MS. I wouldn't worry too much :) Try to enjoy the no MS at least for now. 

MolGold - my MS set in around 6/7 weeks. It has been mostly all day nausea though, not a lot of actually throwing up :/


I love all of the gender prediction talk! I haven't done the necklace thing but I did check the chinese calendar and the mayan calendar gender thing and they both said girl. I'm not convinced it is a girl though, I'm just afraid to really learn more one way than the other at all. I keep trying to understand the one about what side of the uterus baby implants on. I know baby is on MY left, but is that considered the left or the right side of uterus? Like is it based off of my left and right or off of the doctor's? I would think the doctor's but I can't find any information. Have any of you heard about that one?


----------



## Gator23

Sweetbliss, doctors generally speak in terms of your right and left. Even when they look at X-rays, they set them up as if you were standing in front of them ( so your right is on their left, etc). Just makes things easier to keep straight. Can you feel more twinges on your left? 

Molgold, I'm starting week 7 and have not had but a few short occasions of feeling nauseous. I am starting to feel pickier about what I eat though...some things just don't sound good sometimes.

Miagirl, I get excited at the beginning of every new week too! Today I'm a blueberry!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Gator - Okay! I didn't know that. The entire ultrasound she was on my left side haha and my stomach is already more pronounced on that side. If the research and all is true for that and it is true that it goes by my left and right then that predictor says it is a girl too haha


----------



## Mintastic

I read the baby implants on the side you sleep on most often (or middle for back/stomach sleepers). So wouldn't have much to do with gender. I am convinced mine is on the left which is also the side I sleep on most often but I forgot to ask the doc if s/he is really on the left or not.


----------



## lacanadienne

Well no dice on ms being over. I just had one of my worst days for nausea. I threw up for the second time this morning, and have been feeling horrible all day. It was tough getting through the day with the kids. :sick: Good news is I see the midwife tomorrow afternoon, so only have a half day tomorrow.


----------



## Mintastic

Oh no lacanadienne - so sorry you are so sick. Glad you have your appt. tomorrow and I hope your MW can get you on the path to feeling better!


----------



## MiaGirl

Oh lacanadienne I'm sorry! I feel like you and I have the exact same ms schedule it's weird. I was feeling a little better this weekend and then it was back with a vengeance today. Had my second vomit this morning and have felt basically incapacitated all day. Way to get through the day though! Glad you get a half day tomorrow and I hope all goes well at the appointment!


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats to those who've quit smoking.. I can't stand the smell of it either

welshgem, have fun in Bulgaria! My DH and I are taking a little road trip up the San Francisco this weekend for 4 days, it should be a nice break from the heat wave we've been having here in San Diego.

lacanadienne, best of luck on your midwife appt! cant wait to see the pics!!

Mol&Mint, you both are still a bit early for the real MS to start.. I know for me it started around 7.5/8 weeks and lasted over a month.. its just now started to fade away to slight nausea when Im hungry.. eat eat eat is the trick to managing MS, even if you are puking and hate food lol

going to be 104 degrees here tomorrow with high humidity.. thats like 40C for you UK ppl.. I need a cabana boy with a fan to follow me around all day while hubbys at work lol


----------



## SanJan

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA for sometime, just being on a complete rest mode with MS being as bad as possible. Any day when I vomit for less than 3 times seems normal now :( And to top it off, I'm having sore throat from all the throwing up and some mouth ulcers too. I thought I might be having HG, but dr said it would be even more bad in that case. Just hoping and praying that the MS ends soon.


----------



## welshgem

Lacanadienne & MiaGirl - sorry to hear you're both suffering with ms again. Mine is just starting to properly kick in now that I'm in week 7. 

Swampmaiden - you're definitely right about the keep eating part. I've noticed that once I empty my bladder at 4am every morning I am extra hungry and therefore extra nauseous! Time to keep some crackers on my bedside table.


----------



## Mintastic

Hanrh - your first appointment is today right? If so, I hope it goes wonderfully!


----------



## Karen916

MiaGirl, lacanadienne, and SanJan, I'm sorry you're having such a rotten time with ms! I hope you will all feel better soon. One odd thing that sometimes helps me feel better when I'm feeling nauseated is Sour Patch Kids. I don't know if the sour flavour is just a distraction, or if it actually does something good, but they tend to help me! And I also get some relief from Saltines, and making sure to drink lots of water.

welshgem and swampmaiden, have fun on your trips!!

hanrh, best of luck with your appointment!!

6 more days for me until my OB appointment, when hopefully I can hear the heartbeat!! This might be strange, but do you think the doctor would object to me recording the sound? I really want my husband to be able to hear it, but he can't come because he will be at work. But I don't want her to think I'm a weirdo, lol.


----------



## MiaGirl

Aw SanJan that sounds so horrible! Throwing up is such an awful feeling I'm sorry you're suffering that so much. 

Swampmaiden have fun in San Francisco! That sounds lovely! I can't believe it's so hot in San Diego. 

Welshgem sorry ms is picking up for you. Do whatever it takes to manage it. 

Karen I don't think it's weird at all to record it. You should definitely do it. A woman I work with said she got a build-a-bear stuffed animal that you can record a noise with and it it'll play it back. She brought it to her appointment and recorded the heartbeat and gave it to her son when he was born. So he has a sweet stuffed animal and the recording of hearing his first heartbeat! (Not that he'll understand that for a long time..). I thought it was cute and might do that myself!


----------



## hanrh

I was wondering the same thing about the heartbeat Karen. Would be a nice thing to listen back to also. I can't see why it would be a problem!! :) 

Thank you Karen and mint for your well wishes. Appointment went well - my midwife was so lovely and really put me at ease. Soo many questions though! I am booked on again for 4 weeks time to get bloods done and she has also requested my scan date from the hospital which is very exciting!! 

I'm so sorry to all of u suffering badly with ms. Is it weird that I'm wishing mine to appear?! I keep thinking its a sign that everything is okay so hoping I get it soon. Will be eating my words soon enough I'm sure!! 

X


----------



## maggz

Karen I don't think they'll be opposed to it at all, and probably have it done all the time :) 

hanrh that's not weird! I was wishing it too for the longest. Then it came. You'll probably be throwing up your words, not eating them :haha:

My ms is on and off but maybe I'm a wuss or something but I just can't handle doing anything while I have it. I'm lucky and dont work in the morning but I've skipped a couple of classes because of it :blush:
Fatigue is wearing off I think, although I really wanna sleep right now haha... Boobs are a little bigger according do DH and they are pretty sensitive, not like a constant pain but it hurts to touch the sides. Although sometimes I squeeze them to make sure they still hurt :wacko: :haha: aaaand our favorite symptom - indigestion is definitely here! 
Allright that's the rundown of my symptoms, I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow/Thursday! So excited :D :D


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, you should definitely ask to record the heartbeat... I don't think it's weird at all.

A few of my colleagues now know I'm pregnant because of the bad ms. I've only thrown up twice, but man it gets intense sometimes. Not a bad thing some people know, I figure, because then they won't think it's weird if I ask them to watch my group for a few minutes if I have to run to the washroom. One of my colleagues said if your ms is bad, you're going to have a girl. I don't know, but I have read that somewhere that ms is worse with girls - don't think it's that great a predictor on a first pregnancy, though, because everyone is different.

To all going on trips, have fun! Mia and SanJan, hope you feel better soon! We'll keep our fxed for each other.


----------



## Mintastic

Maggz - happy almost 10weeks! 
Hanrh - glad the appointment went well!
Karen - as everyone else else said, it isn't weird - go ahead and ask to record.

Thanks everyone re:ms, it is probably just around the corner for me. I kept hearing it was supposed to kick in at six weeks but maybe seven or eight is just as common.

I woke up this morning feeling "less pregnant" - mainly my boobs don't hurt quite as badly as they have been and I was less bloated. I worried a little but then after running around with the kids in gym class I had some light cramping which would not be my body's nonpregnant reaction so everything is probably fine.


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks lacanadienne.. and you know whats funny is that I always heard MS is worse with boys lol just goes to show you how you cant really go by MS or HB rate or whatever else. Do you have a feeling yet on to what youre having? 

Mint, I wouldnt worry too much.. symptoms seems to flucuate with good days and bad days, and on days when Im really busy, I can almost forget Im even pregnant


----------



## klink

My ms came back somewhat but more in not having appetite. Well this was this morning and now that it's evening/night time I feel like I can't stop eating lol

Karen - Yay 13 weeks tomorrow!! :) I don't think it is weird at all to record the heartbeat :)

And it's Karen's birthday everyone!! ;)


----------



## lacanadienne

Swampmaiden, no, I don't have a feeling of what it's going to be yet. I'm hoping I'll find out at my morphology ultrasound (18-20 weeks).

Happy Birthday, Karen!

I went to see my midwife and have my chart all set up there. She's sending me for a pile of bloodwork (STIs, rubella, blood type, iron levels, urine sample, fifth disease - because I'm a teacher, etc.), and we have opted to do the IPS, so I get an u/s soon! :happydance: I'll have to call and book it tomorrow morning.


----------



## klink

lacanadienne - Glad you got to meet with your midwife :)

To the ladies around 12 -14 weeks, I started to get those weird period type of cramps again. Is this normal? I'm just so nervous. I had them from week 4 - 9 almost every day and for the past two weeks almost nothing and now it started again today. Now I feel like it put me back again when I just found out I'm pregnant, running to the bathroom checking for blood.

And is anyone of you guys doing pregnancy yoga? I did 10 minutes of it today and hopefully that back pain is a little bit better tomorrow :)


----------



## swampmaiden

klink, every so often I get those period-like cramps.. the heavy aching ones that arent so much like a twinge and just a throbbing feeling? anyways, i get them, but despite the worry factor, everything seems to be well... no blood (I still check all the time for that too :( ) and no painful cramps so those are both great signs. 

I actually am starting to wonder if the period-like throbbing cramps may be some kind of sensation generated from fetal movement? I know the first real movements feel like flutters, but it makes sense that early movement may feel like a period-type cramp just because like before your period starts, the uterus is undergoing movement too. I dunno, just a thought I had 

hope it means nothing for you, and Im sure its just normal.. esp as you are nearly in 2nd tri and have had HB detected well after the 8th week.


----------



## maggz

Happy birthday Karen! :) 

klink yeah I downloaded a prenatal yoga video, that's as far as I've gotten :rofl: I'm starting it any day now, I tell yah! 

swamp I don't know about the cramping... only time I cramp is after we dtd :blush: and it's only for a minute then I'm all good.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sorry to all who is suffering from MS :( we'll all get through this together! 

Karen - Definitely record the HB! I want to ask the ultrasound tech if there is anyway to get a print out of the HB, like a picture of the up and down motion.... I don't know what you'd even call that lol. I saw a tattoo once where someone got their baby's HB as a tattoo and I loved it. It was so unique and really precious I think. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 


My nausea is still just about all day. Friday will be 10 weeks, I'm so excited! I have my next appointment in 7 days and then the ultrasound will be 1 week after that :) I feel like time is moving right along, I just wish I didn't feel sick so often and could enjoy being pregnant more.


----------



## klink

swampmaiden - yea I think we talk about the same pains :)

maggz - I did my second video today and they are just 10 minute each but I haven't worked out since I found out I'm pregnant and haven't done anything but walking my dog and today they made me do squats in the video and oh boy that hurt :D

sweetbliss - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## SanJan

Happy B'day Karen :)

And for those suffering with MS, I'm with you. I again got back from work early today because of that :( I'm just waiting for my appointment next week to talk to Dr again about this.

And about those cramps, even I get them once in a while. And, now-a-days, it does hurts a bit after I throw up. I'm just hoping everything is fine and the next week scan goes fine.


----------



## Karen916

Thank you, everyone, for the birthday wishes!! :) I turned 28 yesterday, and it was a great day. I spent the afternoon with my parents, then went to work for quick shift. My co-workers had decorated my cubicle with balloons, and my best friend at work made me an amazing present - a onesie for the baby with the Golden Girls on it!!! My favourite show! I couldn't believe my eyes, lol. Then after that my husband took me out for dinner, bruschetta, salad, and some delicious linguine. Mmm. :)

Mint, I have definitely had fluctuations in my symptoms! I read somewhere that it's because your body gets used to your current hormone levels for a day or two, and then when they spike again, you'll feel your symptoms more strongly again. Even now, I notice my nausea is a little worse every 3 or 4 days.

So sorry to those whose ms is getting really bad! Hang in there! Relief is coming. :hugs:

klink and swampmaiden, I also feel cramps once in a while. Not painful like I had when I was having the spotting around 5.5 weeks; it's more like a dull pressure feeling. For me, I think it tends to happen in the morning before I have a bowel movement (tmi! Sorry!) so I think it's from pressure of the growing uterus on the bowels. 

On the other hand, I have also wondered a few times if I have felt movement! I know for your first pregnancy you're not supposed to really feel it until around 18 weeks, but lately I've been feeling these flutters... kind of like a teeny finger is making a swirling motion on me, but from the inside. I'm going to ask my OB on Monday if it is possible! Hopefully she won't say it's just gas, lol.


----------



## hanrh

Happy birthday Karen (for yesterday!) 

Mint - I definitely feel your worry about the ms. I really want it to hurry up and get here now! Silly as I know I'll hate it when it does come!!! 

Karen - how exited about possible feeling movement! That must be amazing!


----------



## Mintastic

Karen - glad you had a great birthday! I am interested to hear if you could possibly feel movement this early.

Who of you have told your in-laws yet and how did you do it?
My MIL is coming tomorrow and even though 7weeks is kinda too early it is our only chance to tell her in person. We will tell my BIL at the same time too. DH wanted to show them a slideshow of our pictures from Iceland but throw the scan photo in there. I feel like that would be cute in an actual album but kinda lame in a computer slideshow...also kinda weird me out that it is the inside of my body... Dunno...
I was thinking maybe give her coffee in a world's best grandma mug but DH is afraid she wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hey ladies! 
I'm Briana, 19 and expecting my first! 
Mind if I join you? :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Lacanadienne and sweetbliss, I'm glad you're getting ultrasounds soon! It really is so exciting!

Karen happy birthday yesterday! Sounds like a fun day :) that would definitely be sweet if you were really feeling movement. That's interesting about the nausea too...I'm starting to notice I get 2 not quite as horrible days and then one really bad day. I didn't think about the hormones spiking every few days but that does explain it. 

Mint do whatever you feel comfortable with for announcing. No matter what I'm sure it will be fun and joyful :happydance:
We told DH's parents the same day we told mine which was really early. We couldn't hold it in and knew they'd really want to know early on. 

Breeelizabeth welcome! You can definitely join us. Most of us are first trimester still or early second, so you can let us know what's coming! :winkwink:


----------



## Mintastic

Welcome Briana! Wow you are 24 weeks already! You can tell us all what we might have to look forward to :)

Where do you live (what country)?

Charlotte is a very beautiful name!
How has your pregnancy been going up until now?


----------



## maggz

Welcome Briana :) 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## lacanadienne

Welcome Briana! You're definitely welcome to join in.

I have signed up for a prenatal yoga class starting Saturday, so I'll let you know how it goes. I'm hoping my cold has cleared up by then. I've been blowing my nose every five minutes today. I'm pretty sure it's a combination of lack of sleep and cold weather this weekend for my brother-in-law's wedding (it was partially outdoors) that did me in. In better news, I'm going for my first ultrasound next Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Ooh dienne as in tomorrow Thursday or next week?
Hope you feel better and def let us know how the prenatal yoga is. I'll be starting my home sessions ANY day now... hmm hmm :blush:

I just got my doppler! I heard the placenta on the first try, and was a little worried it was an abnormally slow baby's hb, but then I watched a couple of videos on it and realized what it was so I tried again and I caught it! It was hiding way down to the right and super far into my belly, I have a mark where I held the wand :haha: I'm just soooo happy I found it cause I was getting real worried :cloud9:


----------



## hanrh

Morning ladies... Just sat here worrying a little as my boobs aren't feeling very sore this morning. I'm 6 weeks today and worrying so much that something is wrong!! I need some reassurance!!! X


----------



## maggz

Sending reassurance your way hanrh :) I know it's hard to accept, but symptoms fluctuate like crazy cause your body is trying to keep up with the hormone influx that happens every couple of days. Try not to stress - easier said than done, I know. Watch a movie or something, get your mind off it :hugs:


----------



## klink

Karen - Oh that would be so awesome if it would already be movement! :) I'm always laying still when watching TV to see if I can feel anything haha

mint - I think the mug is a good idea but maybe if she doesn't notice you can say something like "So how do you like the coffee mug?" or something lol

Briana - Welcome :hugs:

sweetbliss and lacandienne - Yay for u/s soon :) 

maggz - Isn't it awesome with the doppler? I didn't want to use it that much but I had to the past days as I was so anxious. But now that I heard it this morning I think it's safe to say that I moved on to the 2nd trimester :happydance:

hanrh - Try not to worry too much hun. I have days where I don't really feel pregnant either! If it gives you reassurance, pee on a stick :) That's what I did.

As for me, I am so so happy that I am in the 2nd Trimester now. I have a scan tomorrow for the bladder (even though I already know that it went back to normal because of that other scan) and I hope that she can tell us the gender, even though I'm only 13 weeks. 2 weeks ago she said she thinks girl, but that she'll be able to tell us for sure in 2-3 weeks. So hopefullly :) I get those horrible, horrible headaches now that feel like someone is stabbing me in the head ugh. Thank god we can take tylenol!


----------



## lacanadienne

My u/s is next week Thursday.

Yay for the doppler! My midwife said she would use hers next time I'm in (in a month).

And congrats on reaching 2nd trimester, klink!


----------



## Karen916

Maggz, that's great that you were able to find the hb on the doppler! How exciting! :)

Briana, welcome to the group! Forgive me if I missed it - when is your due date? 

Klink, that's so great that you are in second tri now, and I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!

lacanadienne, that's great that you will be getting yours soon, too! Best wishes!! :)

Mint, I think the coffee mug is cute, too! I say go for it. :)

hanrh, I'm sorry you're feeling worried! I had the same experience; some days I would notice the sore boobs, nausea, etc. more than others. That's still even the case now. I think it's when the hormones spike again, we feel them more, and then our body adapts to it and we feel them less. And then the cycle goes on and on. I'm sure you'll feel them again soon! :hugs:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Karen - That birthday sounds great! It is so exciting that you might be feeling movement!

Mint - I think both of those ideas are really cute! We waited until after the ultrasound to tell DH's family because we just aren't close with them and knew that we couldn't trust them to not tell the whole world before we were ready to. Let us know what you end up doing to tell her!

Welcome Briana!

Maggz - That is so awesome you found the HB!! What doppler did you get?

Hanrh - Don't worry too much. Symptoms fluctuate. I had days where a t-shirt hurt my boobs so bad but now they don't even hurt at all. Your body is just adjusting. I did was Klink suggested, peed on a stick. It was actually comical how fast and dark the line showed and after that I haven't questioned it at all. 

Klink - Happy 2nd Trimester! :) Please share pics of your scan tomorrow! I love seeing all of the pictures and knowing what to expect baby to look like at my future scans lol. I've been getting similar headaches too. I was hesitant to take any tylenol but now that you say you have I think I'll give it a try. 


Nothing new here really. I need to find a dress for DH's Marine Corps ball in November. I really don't want to go, the food is never that good and I'm having a hard time finding a dress for a reasonable price that will allow for me to possibly have a belly. I'll be about 16/17 weeks then.


----------



## hanrh

Thank you so much for your reassurance ladies. It helps so much! I think I've just been having a bit of a crazy time with emotions lately - I had a bit of a break down at my hubby last night, poor thing!! 

Mint - I love the mug idea, definaty do for it!! 

Wow Maggz, that's lovely about finding the heart beat. It must make it all feel so real!!


----------



## maggz

Sweetbliss I got the sonoline b for it off eBay for $50. 

In class now I'll catch up with you guys later ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

Im a lemon!! :happydance:

so klink, perhaps we HAVE been feeling movement, since karen thinks she may hve been feeling the same as we have.. how exciting! I cant wait for the real movement to start! 

So its finally starting to cool down a slight bit here.. and the hottest day was the day of my dentist appt.. and as it turns out, even tho my gag reflex has been really bad when I brush/floss my teeth, it was practically nil at the dentists!! So Im really happy I had an easy uneventful cleaning... 

...celebrated it with lunch out with my uncle afterward.. he had a coupon for a steak lunch at Black Angus, and yes the steak and mashed potatoes were good but lemme tell you.. the cold crisp wedge salad with bleu cheese and bacon was DIVINE!!!!


----------



## maggz

Lucky you swamp! Good that the cleaning was uneventful. 
Talking about cleaning! I just made a list of everything that I need to clean in this darn house and it's long! Haha... I'm talking deep cleaning like baseboards here ;) I really wanna get a steamer for the floors that has an attachment to do other stuff, have you guys seen them/used them/own them??

Yeah swamp I was so happy about the rain we got, even though it left my backyard in shambles - there's still puddles back there from 2 days ago! Crazy. 

I just wanna start showing already! Show us your bumps girls :D


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Thanks everyone! 
maggz, Dopplers are so much fun! Once you get the hang of them. 
hanrh - my sore boobs disappeared around 7 weeks and I haven't felt them since. So stay positive :) 
Klink - welcome to the 2nd tri! It's not the holiday it's made out to be haha :(
Karen my due date is the 6th of January. (Unless it decides to change again, little miss is measuring a few weeks ahead).


----------



## klink

So I just came back from my appointment and everything is looking perfectly fine. The midwife said my cervix length is more than perfect lol
We asked the doc about a gender guess, and he said not to tell everyone yet because it's hard to tell at this stage but he thinks 80% boy based on how the nub is pointing upwards. :)
 



Attached Files:







967806_948461631847026_1446128928_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8









10708279_948461998513656_1350671225_n.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









10711303_948462035180319_1352390598_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Karen916

Great pics, klink!! :) Forgive me if you've said and I've forgotten, but have you thought of any names?

For us, if it's a girl, it will either be Lily Dorothy (my choice) or Lucy Dorothy (my husband's choice). For a boy, it will be Zackary David, Lucas David, Christian David (my choices) or Max David (my husband's choice).

Maggz, here is my latest bump pic! Taken on Wednesday, at 13 weeks :)

Have a great weekend, everyone! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks resized.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MiaGirl

Swampmaiden that's good you had a uneventful visit! I'm glad I went to the dentist just before we got pregnant, because if I even accidentally touch my tongue with the toothbrush I gag. 

Maggz I'm with you on a cleaning list! I just see my house getting filthiest every day and it's driving me nuts. I looove things to be clean so it kills me to not have the energy/ability right now. 

Klink those are great pics! And little boys are so sweet :) it's funny because before, didn't they tell you girl? Hmmm...

Karen, cute bump!! I want one haha

Hope you all enjoy your weekends. Any fun plans?


----------



## klink

Yea they did lol But before I was only 11 weeks and two more weeks in now, you can tell better :)

We don't really know yet. We were thinking maybe, Nathan, Dean, Jayce or Braydon or something. :)


----------



## maggz

Aw those are awesome pics klink!! That's exciting, knowing that it's most likely a boy!

Karen you look so cute :D 

I'm going to a comedy show tonight with a friend, this weekend my plans are to get my homework done! I also work the nights, just trying to keep busy until DH gets back blaahh


----------



## klink

Have fun at the show maggz :) Tell me, were you the one who wanted to make a secret fb group or was it someone else? 
And where is your husband? Field rotation?


----------



## maggz

Yeah I suggested it, I just never got around to telling you guys I made one! Haha. Thanks for reminding me! So if you want an invite by email just pm me or put your email here and I'll add you! :D

Nah he's underway (out at sea). They go regularly for testing and such. Thankfully it's only 2.5 weeks this time :) (trying to look at the bright sides lol)


----------



## klink

Yes please :) Mine is [email protected]

Oh that sucks. I hate it everytime my husband is gone. :) But hey at least he comes home tonight and then we have the weekend all for us and he doesn't have to go back to work until wednesday so we are going to visit my family up in germany one last time before the move. :)


----------



## maggz

Awesome I sent you an invite! 

Oooh lucky you! Where are you moving i forgot if you told us already...


----------



## klink

To Indiana :) Well I only stay there for 3 months for now and then we'll see where we go from there :)


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies.. glad to know Im not the only one whos been slacking on housework.. as long as the dishes/laundry are done, everything else can go to hell lol

yeah this weekend is going to be busy.. I have a shift today, then immediately after we go to a family dinner, then I work all day tomorrow and after that is a dinner with friends (we are 'celebrating' my husband moving 500 miles away, without me, to go back to school.. I'll be moving up there with him AFTER the baby is born ) then on Sunday we drive up to the Bay area to drop him off, hang out with some family for a bit.. announce to my MiL that we're pregnant.. then I fly back just in time to hit the grindstone for work.. busy busy

and what really sucks about it, is that lately Ive been SO tired and headachey.. like yesterday I went to bed around 730p, after a strenuous day of laying on the couch all day, and I slept til 10a.. today Ive had to force myself to get my ass in gear to wash dishes, and finally rack my wine thats been waiting to be racked since May/June... I hope its not spoiled.. Im hoping it will be ready by Xmas so I can give bottles of it away for presents. We'll see lol

Hows everyone else feeling? exhausted still? I thought Id be getting my energy back, but I havent really yet.. still waiting for '2nd tri' to kick in.. at least the nausea has gone away


----------



## klink

swampmaiden - I feel ya I am still soo soo tired as well and my house is a mess!!
I'm so sorry that you will be seperated from your husband for so long :(


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks klink, yeah the constant tiredness is a real drag.. and its hard to remember those early days back when i was 6, 7 weeks pregnant and grateful for all the lousy symptoms. I wish I was a gloriously pregnant earth mama rather than a sick tired slug lol

and I'll still get to see my husband every few months.. he has a month off in December, but its still going to be rough, esp from now until thanksgiving.. I havent lived/slept by myself for years... I hope I dont get too freaked out at night


----------



## klink

Everytime my husband is gone I turn in to a paranoid crazy woman lol I make sure the door is locked three times at night and make sure all blinds are down! (In Europe we have heavy blinds that let no sunlight in whatsoever if closed all the way)
I also remember every horror movie I ever watched and leave all the lights on in the hallway and the door to the bed room cracked open a bit. Totally paranoid :D


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - Those scan pictures are so awesome! And yay for a boy!!! Will you get an actual gender scan around 20 weeks to know for sure?

Karen - Those are all great names! I can't get DH to really talk names, then again I haven't really tried haha. I need to get out the name book my sister gave me forever ago and start a few lists. Your bump is SO cute! 

Maggz - Sorry DH is away :( I hope the time goes by fast until he is back! Can you add me to the group? I think my email for facebook is [email protected]

Swamp - You sound so busy! I would crash lol, I can barely make it through a few hours of errands. When did your nausea go away?! I was hoping 10 weeks would be my magic number, hah, not! I'm sorry your DH is going away :( You'll get into the swing of things though! I thought I'd be a wreck when DH would have to go away but really it just comes natural now to get into a daily swing of things and it goes by faster than I expect every time.


Yesterday I was feeling pretty good but today the nausea is back with a vengeance. I can't wait to function again. I did find a dress for DH's ball though. I was going to order one online for $50 but found one today for $28. It isn't exactly what I wanted but it fits and has room for a belly so it works. I don't really want to go to the ball to begin with so I'm trying to not be too picky about the dress since they are pretty similar. We hit 10 weeks today! 1/4 of the way to the due date! Crazy to think that. I'm taking my weekly picture tomorrow (forgot this morning and right now it'd be all my food and bloat for the day), I'll post it then. OH! And I borrowed my friend's doppler last night and found the heartbeat :) Most beautiful sound. I recorded it on my phone so I can listen to it whenever lol. I love it!


----------



## maggz

Swamp that sucks about your DH moving. I'm only an hour away if you need a friend! :) And yes, dishes and laundry are pretty much it over here. I did the fridge this morning though - *someone* (DH lol) left a bag of old lettuce in there and it was all soggy and starting to leak it was gross ugh

haha klink yeah I make sure everything's locked and then we have a security system which monitors all the doors and windows so I can be sure they're all closed and it would go off if anyone tried to enter. That's really what keeps me easy. 
We have a creepy neighbor that sits in his garage all day just watching what goes on on the street (which is nothing haha, it's a very quiet neighborhood) and I had a dream the other day that he came into our garage and was trying to enter the house to show me that the security system wasn't good enough. CREEPY! 

sweetbliss I sent you an invite! 
Lucky about the dress. Hope you have a good time at the ball anyways. 
The hb is an awesome sound, so glad you got to hear it :happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

maggz said:


> Swamp that sucks about your DH moving. I'm only an hour away if you need a friend! :) And yes, dishes and laundry are pretty much it over here. I did the fridge this morning though - *someone* (DH lol) left a bag of old lettuce in there and it was all soggy and starting to leak it was gross ugh
> 
> haha klink yeah I make sure everything's locked and then we have a security system which monitors all the doors and windows so I can be sure they're all closed and it would go off if anyone tried to enter. That's really what keeps me easy.
> We have a creepy neighbor that sits in his garage all day just watching what goes on on the street (which is nothing haha, it's a very quiet neighborhood) and I had a dream the other day that he came into our garage and was trying to enter the house to show me that the security system wasn't good enough. CREEPY!
> 
> sweetbliss I sent you an invite!
> Lucky about the dress. Hope you have a good time at the ball anyways.
> The hb is an awesome sound, so glad you got to hear it :happydance:


I didn't get an invite? Does it come through in the email or as a notification? I checked both and nothing.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Nevermind! Found it haha


----------



## welshgem

Hi girls, sorry I've been MIA recently, I've had a manic week in work (my own fault for booking a last minute holiday!) and then the nights just seem to fly by because I'm getting home so late. 

Anyway, Klink, congratulations on an awesome scan. We've got an early scan this morning which I'm both excited and scared about. 

Swampmaiden, hope your DH's move goes well. 

Sweetbliss - glad you found a dress. I'm in a similar boat as I've got my works annual "away day" coming up at the end of October. This year is fancy dress in the theme of different countries. I think my team have Spain but I begrudge having to buy a flamenco dress to fit. I'd be about 13 weeks by then and I've already gone up a dress size from uk8 to uk10. I dread to think how big I'm gonna get. It doesn't help that I'm eating like a horse at the moment. I find that it's the only way to fend off the nausea!


----------



## lacanadienne

Your weekends sound nice. I'm just focusing on getting over this cold of mine. I do have a few activities like yoga, but otherwise just laying low and going to bed early. It was a monster week for having a cold - got home relatively late on Sunday, then had curriculum night to plan for on Thursday, then was at school until 8:30 pm for that. I think I was in bed by 8 pm yesterday, and slept (with interruptions) until 8 am this morning.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welsh - Let us know how your scan goes! I'm sure you'll find a dress :) I spent weeks searching online and decided to go to one last store in town before ordering and I actually found it at Ross which is like a discount store. Do you have any idea where you'll look for a dress that would fit the theme?

Lacanadienne - I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks ladies for all the well wishes.. we take off tomorrow for the bay, and as I was packing up tonight I kept thinking "Geez when I get home Ill have this house all to myself.. mess and all' tho DH did scrub the kitchen pretty clean for me, sweetheart!! 

but yeah, I also just think of all the military wives out there that are by themselves for months and months, so I try not to be such a big baby about it.

and klink, yeah.. I also think about every horror movie Ive ever seen as well lol

sweetbliss.. My nausea started to fade around 10/11 weeks, and by 13/14 its pretty much gone. Exhaustion is still here tho, and ive heard it lasts pretty much the whole pregnancy, its just not quite as bad as the 1st tri. Also, let us know how the ball goes.. its a Marine ball, right?

maggz.. we should definitely hook up... have you started thinking about your baby shower yet? Im planning on having mine in Feb. Youre up in North county? Im in clairemont

welshgem, I want to see pictures of you and your bump in a flamenco dress!!!!

hope you feel better soon, lacanadienne :)


----------



## maggz

Aw that was sweet of him, scrubbing the kitchen :) Have a good trip! 

Nah I'm up in the Temecula area! We definitely should, I'll let you know next time I come down to SD :) 

Oh yeah and girls just in case you didn't notice - we have a fb group now! If you wanna be added to it just send me your email or post it here, whichever you're comfortable with :)


----------



## klink

My husband scrubbed the kitchen the other day too and I felt soo soo bad. :/
I am up in Germany right now and spending some time with my family :)
And I want to see a picture with a bump in a flamenco dress as well!! :))


----------



## welshgem

Ladies, just to let you know my early scan went great and baby, yolk sac and heartbeat are all present & correct. I would upload a pic but I post from my mobile and reverting to desktop version & uploading isn't working for me even though I'm putting in the photo bucket url?! So it'll have to wait until I bring my work laptop home after hols now. 

The sonographer did say that Baby is measuring slightly smaller than what I thought so today I'm technically 7+6 and not 8+1 (dammit!) 

I have some major bloating going on. I took a photo yesterday of my belly and I look like I could easily be about 12 weeks already!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swamp - Yup, it is a Marine Corps ball. It isn't until the first week of November but I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes and maybe post a picture if I like how I look haha. You give me hope! The nausea seems to be better in the morning already, I really hope I'm not jinxing it by saying that, but I'm super gaggy (if that is even a term) most of the day. Yesterday I had to have DH help me make dinner because I couldn't get through it without gagging and almost getting sick. Are any of you ladies having that problem too with the gag reflex?

Welsh - I'm so glad the scan went well! I bet you feel really good after seeing your baby. I had major bloat too. It is finally starting to get better now but I still bloat some after eating. I'm just glad I don't look 6 months pregnant now at the end of the day. I'm sure yours will get better too!

And everyone, join the FB group! :)

Here's my 10 week picture I took the other day. I don't see much at all but DH is convinced I have a small bump. I'm hoping by 12 weeks I'll have a small unquestionable bump to actually show haha

Spoiler


----------



## MolGold

Great your scan went well Welsh!

Sweet, yay for that lil bump :)

I am due for a scan next week, cant wait!!


----------



## lacanadienne

Nice picture, sweetbliss. I really have to start taking mine. I don't think I have a bump yet, but I think it's coming. Welsh, I'm sure you feel better after seeing a good scan. I have mine in 4 days!!!

I've been feeling a bit better today. I think my cold is getting better after a lot of rest and vitamin C. The congestion at least seems to be dying down. And after a day of really bad nausea yesterday, it's not that bad today. DH has also been a real sweetheart. He cleaned the whole house (including vacuuming) yesterday, and has been doing dinner and dishes mostly.

Oh, and I went to my yoga class yesterday morning. Not anywhere as intense as the non-prenatal classes I used to go to, but it feel good to stretch a bit.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm expecting #1 after 4 years of ttc and quite a journey. I'm still somewhat anxious about the whole thing as it was a shock finding out, but we've made it to 10wks so that makes me feel better. I'm due April 18th according to my scan several weeks ago. 

DH and I are finally starting to talk a bit about actually "having a baby". We were kind of dancing around it incase something went wrong but since we are closer to the end of the first trimester we are starting to accept it I think. 

Oh and welshgem, weren't you and I together on the IUI 2014 thread at the beginning of the year??


----------



## maggz

Hey Dini! Welcome :) 
I dance around calling it "baby" as well! Sometimes I'm like get over it just talk about it, plan, do it all, but then I get those creeping doubts that ruin it all... I did look at some baby stuff on amazon the other day though, and I think I definitely wanna get this https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Pack-T...411367987&sr=8-1&keywords=pack+and+play+graco :) 

Yay for a good scan welsh!


----------



## welshgem

Dini said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm expecting #1 after 4 years of ttc and quite a journey. I'm still somewhat anxious about the whole thing as it was a shock finding out, but we've made it to 10wks so that makes me feel better. I'm due April 18th according to my scan several weeks ago.
> 
> DH and I are finally starting to talk a bit about actually "having a baby". We were kind of dancing around it incase something went wrong but since we are closer to the end of the first trimester we are starting to accept it I think.
> 
> Oh and welshgem, weren't you and I together on the IUI 2014 thread at the beginning of the year??

Yes Dini, we were! Congratulations, this is amazing news!! X


----------



## lacanadienne

Congratulations, Dini, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Dini

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 

Maggz, I want to start looking but find myself still avoiding the baby section in stores like when I was ttc. I guess I just feel like if I do I won't be able to stop and don't want to jinx it as silly as it is. 

Welshgem I am so glad to see you on here! We both got surprise bfp's about the same time! Meant to be!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welcome Dini! 

I kind of wish I was as cautious as some of you. I'm way more than all in... finished picking/planning the nursery furniture yesterday and already know how we'll tell family the gender when we go home for Thanksgiving. I am naturally a big planner about everything in life so that probably has to do with it, DH also likes to refer to it as my control freak factor haha.


----------



## Karen916

Welcome to the group, Dini! :flower:

lacanadienne and sweetbliss, I hope you both feel lots better soon!

welshgem, that's so great that you had a nice ultrasound experience! Isn't it great seeing your baby?

Happy Belated Birthday to Klink!!! It was her birthday on Saturday!!!:thumbup:

I had my OB appointment today, so I finally got to hear the heartbeat!!! That's what I've been waiting for, for weeks, it seems! I am so happy!!! It sounded quite strong to my untrained ear, and the OB confirmed that it sounded very good to her. And, she let me record it so that I can play it for my husband and my parents. 

Next up, the gender ultrasound!!! Hopefully within about 5 weeks I will know if it's a boy or a girl! Can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dini

Thanks for the welcome sweetbliss and Karen! 

That was nice of your dr to let you record it! I am hoping to get a good strong one on Thursday to record for my dad and DH's parents and grandparents. I've picked it up on my Doppler but I'm sure the one at the office will be better! 

Question for you ladies, when did your doctors consider you to be in the second trimester? It seems to vary from 12-14 weeks.


----------



## SanJan

Welcome to the group Dini :flower:

Congrats on your scan Welshgem :)

Belated happy b'day klink :)

SweetBliss, lacanadienne and others with MS - just hang in there and try to keep having lots of fluids. It'll subside soon and you'll feel much better after that. After a long battle with MS and vomiting, it's finally subsiding for me. Finally, had a vomit free day after soo long :happydance:

Karen, so nice that you got to see the baby and record the hearbeat. How amazing that experience would have been! Am just waiting for my scan on Wednesday. Hope that it goes well, because with all the sickness, I'm actually a little afraid.

And all those with baby shopping, am soo jealous! In our family, as per some customs, we don't generally do any baby shopping before the birth, it seems :growlmad: But, it's ok in a way, as we won't know the gender anyways so, better to do it later.


----------



## Gator23

Hi Dini and welcome!

Maggz, I love the pack-n play....totally sent it to my husband to see...I like the one with the stars and owls. Baby stuff is so fun. I'm sorry you have to wait Sanjan. I just look really...we probably won't buy anything for a few more months. I'm also not good at interior decorating so will prob need to look at other baby rooms to get ideas.

Congrats Karen on hearing the heartbeat. Can't wait to be in your shoes in a month!

I have one more week until my first appointment! :happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Karen - Isn't it such a beautiful sound?! I'm glad they let you record it!

Dini - I just went through the booklet that my OB office gave me and couldn't find any exact timeline. It is a good question though, I'm going to try to remember to ask at my appointment on Monday. Unless my doctor says otherwise, I think I'd count the day I turn 13 weeks as the start of the 2nd trimester. It seems like every page I read has a different answer so I'm going with the middle number of 13 hah.

SanJan - I'm so glad to hear that you're starting to feel better! Do you think your body is finally adjusting or is it the medicine the doctors gave you? Either way I bet you're relieved! Will you get to at least choose a crib or a carseat/stroller before you have the baby? 

Gator - I look a lot too. Its hard not to. If you need ideas for a nursery look on projectnursery.com and go to the gallery. I like looking on there because they list where they got each thing in the nursery. 

What do you all think about the different kinds of pack and plays? I want to get one just to have next to our bed in the beginning. I found this one that has the changer and newborn sleeper on top, I don't know if I'd put the changer on there or not: https://www.target.com/p/ingenuity-...92#prodSlot=medium_1_4&term=ingenuity+shiloh+

It is a little more than I thought we'd pay but I love how neutral it is. Are you all going to look for one with the sleeper on top or do you think that it doesn't matter?


----------



## Dini

I feel like we will start browsing things for ideas after the NT scan if all is well and baby looks good. But we probably won't buy anything until after the 20wk scan, unless something is on a crazy sale. I would like to start stocking up on diapers and wipes in the next few months but am also thinking about cloth diapering...even though it sounds like a lot of work. 

I just looked in the book my OB gave me as well as the pregnancy book I read and neither of them say lol. I feel like I will say 13 weeks but I guess I'll go with what my Dr. says.


----------



## lacanadienne

SanJan, glad you're feeling better.

Dini, I think it depends on how you want to look at it. A lot of sources say the end of the 12th week is the end of the first trimester as that is mostly when morning sickness starts getting better and the risk of miscarriage is lower, but if you divide 40 weeks by 3, it is 13 weeks and a bit. I think that's where the confusion comes in.

As for baby shopping, I have started browsing, but haven't really bought much. The way my brain works, I kind of want proof that everything is fine first, so I might get a bit more into it after the u/s on Thursday. We ended up telling our aunts and uncles this weekend because my god mother was in town and I don't see her often, but the general announcement is going out after the u/s.


----------



## Gator23

Sweetbliss, I didn't even know they made them with all the add-ons. I was thinking of getting a co-sleeper for beside the bed like this one, https://www.amazon.com/Arms-Reach-C..._sbs_ba_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1880W2DJAQ6YM2WK1ABZ. Then using the pack-n play downstairs. I've also been looking at this thing called a Mamaroo....pricey but decent reviews for a soothing swing. https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo

I was thinking around 13 weeks for 2nd tri too. 

When is your NT scan Dini? Hope it's soon!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - We're going to try cloth! I bought cloth diapers awhile ago though. I actually just went through them tonight and am completely embarrassed by how many I have. You don't realize how many you're buying when they aren't going to be used immediately. Try looking on co-ops, they have them really cheap. That's where I got most of mine.

Gator - I wanted that co-sleeper but our dogs both sleep with us and I wouldn't be surprised if the little one decided that was her new spot haha so I figured I'd use a pack and play so she can't crawl across and claim it as her own. If you do get that swing, let me know how you like it. I don't know anyone who has actually tried it so I'd be interested to hear how you like it.


----------



## Dini

Gator, I'll schedule my NT scan on Thursday and I really hope it's next week sometime. Friday would be a good day for us, and then we could announce to my brother on that Saturday the 4th, which will be my 12wk mark. 

Sweetbliss, what kind of cloth did you get?? I really thought DH would be opposed but he seemed interested. And I would like to use the honest companies disposables when we need to use those. Of course we will go through whatever supply that is given to is first of course . 

I'm praying for a decent nights sleep, this cold is really getting to me, I'm so congested even after using a sinus rinse. Fingers crossed for some sleep and feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## maggz

Dini - I know back home that after week 12 is 2nd trimester, so from 13 weeks on. But I have no idea here, I didn't even ask my dr. haha. 

As for the pack n plays, I don't think I would want that top part (changing and infant cradle) as I was planning to have that one up in our room next to our bed. I liked that the Graco one was only $70, and it's a trusted brand. 
I want to have a bassinet on wheels downstairs and then the crib/pack n play upstairs. I don't think we'll be in any hurry to do a nursery cause I know the baby will be sleeping in our room while I'm breastfeeding. 
I'm just looking though nothing's set in stone over here! Only thing I've gotten so far is a seven sling! Haha. We probably won't start buying stuff until around Christmas time, but I also do wanna spread out the purchases a little bit so all the expenses don't come out at the same time. 

Sweetbliss I've been thinking about cloth diapering too. I'm not dead set on it yet, but it's a possibility :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - I hope you got some rest last night! I bought a variety so that we can try them all and see what works best. I stuck with pocket diapers though for a few reasons. They dry much faster than an all-in-one, you can add inserts or use different types of inserts to adjust the absorbency as baby grows, and they're a lot like a disposable so hopefully DH won't be afraid to use them. I have newborn diapers in Alva and Happy Flute brand. I'm still not sure that I'll cloth diaper right away, I'll take time for everything else to adjust but some babies don't fit into the one size diapers until they're much bigger so I wanted to get some newborn in case I am ready to make the transition or even just do it part time while baby is still small. Then for the one size diapers I have Alva, Happy Flute, Kawaii, and Bumgenius brands to try out :) Along with a bunch of different inserts. Now that I've written a novel, lol, if anyone has questions or anything, you're more than welcome to PM me! I love talking about cloth with people haha. 

Maggz - I don't think we'll start buying until Christmas time either. I am going to wait until I know all visitors are done for the most part. We have a guest room but then the other room has a full futon as well that if more than 1 person/couple comes, they have that room. I don't want to fill that room with boxes and stuff if someone is going to be staying in there, so I'm going to try my hardest to wait lol. Do you have a scan coming up? I can't remember but I know that we are super close and I have one next week so I thought you might too.


----------



## maggz

Yeah mine was supposed to be next week too! But I pushed it back so DH could come since he'll be home by the week after that. So I have my 12 week appt on 10/6 and the NT scan on 10/10 :)
You're lucky, what day is yours??


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, hope you're feeling better soon. Having a cold during pregnancy really sucks.

And to join in on the cloth diaper discussion, my sister did cloth diapering with flat diapers. I thought about it, but decided that would be an awful lot of work. I also don't really like the thought of having to stuff diapers, so I've gone with fitted diapers for now (two sizes). Found them in excellent used condition for a good price.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I have my general physical appointment tomorrow and then the NT scan on 10/1 at 11 weeks 5 days. Sorry you're having to wait longer but that's great that your DH will get to be there!

Canadienne - I could never do flats haha. My older sister used cloth on her twins and her youngest. She used Flips which is kind of like a flat but its more of a shell and then you just lay an insert in it. I got a few of those to try. Let me know how you like the fitteds!


----------



## maggz

Oooh exciting! I'm 11 weeks tomorrow (ticker is one day off I haven't bothered to change it)! :happydance:


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! I'm loving the cloth discussion. I'm really leaning that way, but agree that I may wait until baby is out of newborn stage and maybe I've recovered some as well lol. I'll have to do some looking for used ones. I don think it's super big here in the states yet at least not in my area. 

Thanks for the well wishes guys, I feel awful. Yesterday was so hard at work. I felt so much worse, low grade fever and achy along with congestion and sinus headache. I only got through those very long 12 hours because I was training a new nurse to our unit who is pretty independent. I made sure to run to an empty room to blow my nose and stayed away from the patients mostly. I stayed home today, I need the rest, and so does baby! I'm going to make an appointment at my regular doc today because I think I also have an ear infection. UGH! 

Maggz, yay for 11 weeks!! I'll be there Saturday! 

My next OB appt is tomorrow and I can't wait as I'll get to schedule my NT scan. If I want DH to be there it's going to have to either be Monday, but I'll only be 11w2d then, or if I can get Friday off next week or it'll have to be after I get past 12weeks but I really wanted it before so I can tell my brother with an ultrasound picture and tell DH's family finally as soon I get to 12 weeks. DH and I aren't off on the same weekends often and it just happens that we are when I hit 12 weeks. 

Is 11w2d too early??


----------



## SanJan

Dini, that's soo bad to be down with cold and infection this time. Hope you'll get better soon. Take care! And, for the scan, confirm with ur Dr/midwife once as they just specify a particular time window for these scans as the referral values are based on that. So, what time they say gets the priority there.

Nice to see all those diaper discussion. I am planning to do cloth diapering only(as of now ;)). 

And, coming to my update, it not so good and not really bad either. Had my NT scan today. Got to see all the body parts of the baby - head, backbone, neck, heart, kidneys, bladder, stomach and those beautiful tiny feets :) And the NT measurement was 1.5mm which is good and as per the sonographer the down's risk is very low, almost negative. The major worry is that my PAPP-A value is very low and that may have a slight chance to harm the growth in the last trimester and also can potentially lead to preeclampsia :( Am so worried since I heard this and have preponed my Dr appointment from Friday to today itself, in another couple of hours. So nervous and fingers crossed for some good & soothing words from the doctor.


----------



## Karen916

Dini, I hope you feel better soon!

SanJan, I'm sorry to hear about the PAPP-A result, but hopefully it won't lead to anything, as you said it's just a slight chance! Hopefully your appointment with your doctor today will help put you at ease! :hugs:

Maggz, that's great that your husband can come with you to the scan! I am praying that I can get a Saturday appointment for my 18 week one so that he can come, or else he'd have to take the day, or at least the morning off work, and we're trying to save those for our end of the year trip. I tried booking it yesterday for the 25th, but the receptionist said their booking calendar only goes up to the week prior to that, so I have to call back next week. Oh well! Fingers crossed!


----------



## maggz

Dini feel better soon! As for your scan I don't know if 11+2 is too early, I think it might be? I have no idea honestly. 

SanJan sorry about that PAPP thing, hoping the doctor calls you back and tells you it's nothing to worry about :hugs:

Karen that's so exciting that you're going on a trip! :) Hope you get a good appointment so your DH can make it too. 

I've been listening to the hb just about every three-four days, it's so cute :) It's getting easier to find every time, and it's funny how baby is not in the same place all the time. Last night it was right in the middle under my bellybutton, but first time I heard it it was waaaay to the right. Hb was about 170bpm so it's holding steady up there - apparently girl's beat faster?? haha


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - Yayyyy for 11 weeks! 

Dini - Sorry you're feeling so sick :( I hope that your doctor is able to help you out and get you some sort of relief. Let us know when you get your NT scheduled for! I don't think 11w+2 is too early. I'll be having mine done at 11w+5. The time frame they aim for is 10w-13w so you're well within that window. 

SanJan - Sorry to hear about the PAPP-A result. I didn't know they could check for that kind of stuff. I hope the doctor is able to give you some comforting advice! 

Karen - I hope you can get that scan for the day you want so DH can be there! It's crazy that some are already getting ready to schedule their 18-20 week anatomy scans! I love it!

I had my physical appointment today. All went well. They didn't do a pap since I just had one in April and they can get the cultures they'd need from the urine sample, so yay for dodging that bullet haha. He found the HB with the doppler too, only took him like 45 seconds! It was way up in the 170's still :) both the doctor and nurse said "wow, that sounds really great" It was really nice to hear the HB and their reactions made me smile. I have my NT scan next Wednesday! Can't wait to see the little baby. As I was walking out to my car today after the appointment it all just started to sink in more that I'm going to have my very own baby and be a mommy. I got super giddy and excited haha.


----------



## Dini

Thanks for all the well wishes again girls, I got an appt at my regular doctor at 3pm, so just under 2 hours from now. I feel slightly better and can breathe again but my ear really hurts. See I'm probably a bit of a worrier here but last year in Feb-March I got what we thought was "pink eye" at first but it was terribly painful and didn't go away with drops, so went back and the doctor changed my drops, but also discovered I had strep throat as well so put me on oral antibiotics, and sent me on my way. Still very painful and didn't get better, got worse, I toughed it out for about 3 days after that but then had DH take me to urgent care, who sent me straight to the ER. Found out there I had shingles in my eye :saywhat: I couldn't believe it, and had never heard of it, and I'm a nurse. Turns out I also had it in my ear but do to the intense pain in my eye I didn't even notice the pain in my ear. Long story short..sort of lol, I had something called Ramsey-Hunt syndrome, which usually causes facial paralysis but didn't in my case thankfully! I could have gone blind but instead just got nerve damage in my eye so it waters constantly, and people always think I'm crying and I can't wear make up anymore :cry:

Well when I get sick sometimes it flares up, and being pregnant gives it a much higher chance of reoccurring and to treat it you have to go on antivirals, which I do not want! So the ear pain scares me and my eye is sore but not red so I'm hopeful, however my skin is tender over my temple where a nerve runs on that side of my face and it was when I had that last year...but I'm trying to stay hopeful and pray my immune system kicks it before it becomes a big problem! Sorry if I sound like a whiny person, I'm not but I do worry about it. 

Sanjan, sorry about your PAPP-A results but it may be nothing and you got to see an adorable baby!!! 

Sweetbliss, I'm so glad your appt went well! I smiled when I read the nurse and doctors reactions! How awesome that is!!

Well I should get in the shower, I've been lounging and resting, but since I have to go out in public, I probably should get to it!


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, I think the timeframe they gave me is anywhere from 11w to 13w, so it should be fine? Mine is going to be at 11w4d (tomorrow! can't wait!).

SanJan, try not to worry too much about the test results. My mom keeps telling me she didn't even have a single u/s for my sister (who was born premature), and we all turned out fine. I think all the tests these days sometimes make us worry more than we should.

Karen, good luck on getting a Saturday appointment. I don't know of anywhere in town here that does those - they're all 8 am to 4 pm Mon-Fri or something similar.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, glad everyone is doing well.. and welcome Dini to the group :)

Im considering going cloth diapers also, but only for like the first 4 months or so.. then it seems like their bladder capacity outgrows the cloth absorbency capacity, so I'll likely switch to disposable around then. Also hoping a family member can pay for diaper service too! Then I won't have to deal with the dirty diapers too much haha

AND.... Im an orange today!! And I finally think Im starting to see a bump! :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Yay for oranges and bumps swamp!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks maggz.. this is just a great group of people on this thread! 
I wish the march group were a bit more supportive.. its irritating to post there only to get ignored in favor of talking about newborn poop.. that thread moves so fast because one or two people are constantly on it, and the conversation of the thread just gets dominated by them. maybe Im being hormonal, but i just wanna say how thankful i am that were are a smaller group.. group hug!!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Swampmaiden, I know how you feel, I feel the same about the January group. Much nicer here :blush: 

Dini, that sounds unpleasant, hopefully the pregnancy doesn't make it flare up for you!!

I've been sooo exhausted lately so I haven't been online much, also have a few uni assignments due in plus exam study! 
I'm convinced little miss has gone head down now, my ribs are getting kicked and can find her heartbeat on the doppler down low. Can't believe I'm 25 weeks already!!! 
Hope all you ladies have been keeping well xx


----------



## MolGold

hey ladies,

Ive been away awhile due to crazy work. I really will have to let people know I am in my 1 tri, what with all this workload. :| But Ive been keeping up with you all :)

Sanjan Hope your PAPP numbers go up, and your doc is supportive. Where are you from in India?

Swamp wow, show us a bump pic!

Magzz Yay for 11 weeks :) I hope to hear a HB on Sat.. FX!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Karen916

sweetbliss, I'm so glad your appointment went so well, and that the heartbeat sounds so strong! Best of luck with your next ultrasound - I'm sure it will go great!

Dini, I hope you continue to feel better!

Swampmaiden, congrats on being an orange, and on the bumpage! :)

I think I have officially "popped" now as well. What do you think:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks resized.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## SanJan

Thanks for your hopes and prayers everyone. And lacanadienne, those were the similar words that my dr said too. She is really supportive and so positive. I'm in high risk category, but she had assured me that this isn't something to worry so much about. The extra precautions that I need to take now is, regular dosage of baby aspirin till 34th week and also they'll start monitoring the growth from 28 weeks itself instead of 34 weeks. I'm just praying that another month goes by soon and will get more reassurance in the 18 week scan soon.

MolGold, I'm in Hyderabad. Where are you from?


----------



## SanJan

Your bump looks amazing Karen :) 

And my corrected due date now is 8th April. I still need to adjust my tickr.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swamp - Yay on being an orange!! Show us your bump! I agree, this is a great group of ladies! I'm in the April group and I just don't ever post because it moves so fast and seems impossible to stay up to date, so instead I just read it every now and then. I mainly just post in here with you ladies :)

Bree - That's really neat that you can tell she has flipped! I can't wait to feel the baby move.

Karen - Your bump is so cute! You've definitely popped! Is it like that even in the morning too?!

SanJan - I'm glad that your doctor is so positive. It sounds like they have a great plan of care in place for you! 


Things are going well here. DH and I went out to brunch this morning because he had to be up early for something at work (he's normally night crew). So that was nice but I could barely eat anything. I've noticed that I get full much faster now. I'm really hoping that the nausea is officially on its way out. It has been very minimal lately so I'm loving that. Here's to hoping it doesn't come back!


----------



## Dini

I agree with you ladies I really find I like this smaller group. I like the April group but it moves so fast and sometimes I feel ignored like I'm not "one of the cool kids" although I'm sure that's just hormones! 

I'm feeling a but better today but my head and ear are still very painful. I've decided the pain I'm having is just neuralgia and not the actual virus but if it is the midwife said today it's totally safe to take antivirals if needed so I feel better about that. 

My appt went well, heartbeat was so loud and strong. She only said it was "in the 160's" because I think she was trying to count/guess but it sounded beautiful to me. The specialist ultrasound place will call me in the next few days to schedule my NT scan so it looks like it will be in my 12th week most likely. 

It's funny how a dr appt feels like a milestone in pregnancy! 

Karen your bump is so cute!!

Swampmaiden, happy orange day!!


----------



## lacanadienne

Yay for different fruit and bumps! :happydance: Karen, your bump is really cute. Can't wait until mine shows up, even though DH says he likes my stomach flat. :p He understands it won't stay that way for long. My family is actually surprised that I'm not showing yet as I'm pretty thin, but I think it's because of my long torso. I have noticed it is harder to pull my stomach in though.

My first ultrasound is in two hours!!! The day has finally arrived. :happydance:


----------



## lacanadienne

So this is our little peanut! He/she was very active and moving those arms and legs. :happydance: Sooo happy that everything is fine.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound no name.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dini

Awe how beautiful! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA - just got caught up on 7 pages of reading! Can't reply to everything. Been super busy with work and school and started taking a prenatal Yoga class in the evenings as well so no free time at all!

Welcome Dini. :)

Love the scan lacanadienne! - glad it went well and thank you for sharing.

Sorry about the questionable test results SanJan - I don't know anything about that test or what it means but I am glad your doctor is supportive and positive!

swampmaiden - I seem to be missing the post where you say why your husband is going to be away for so long - I see all the reply posts referencing it but somehow missed that one. I went nuts when mine was gone for 2 weeks recently (longest time we had ever been apart since we met 9 years ago) - I agree, I have no idea how military spouses handle it! Power to them!

Sorry to those still feeling pukey - glad to hear it is finally passing for some.

AFM, Just anxiously awaiting my scan on Monday since I still don't feel sick or many symptoms at all.

I agree - I like this group better than the May group I am in - I kind of stopped checking it as there were too many convos going on about breastfeeding while expecting or how to tell your other children - which is great for those ladies but I felt really out of place. Also a whole lot of people just popping in and updating on themselves but not a whole lot of actual interaction.

As far as diapers - I feel like I SHOULD want to do cloth but I am wary - I don't have my own washing machine and it would seem wrong to wash those in the shared ones. I know my mom washed mine in the tub (I weirdly remember this - how do I remember this?! How long was I in diapers?!) but that grosses me out too since I like to take baths... I guess there are cleaning services but then doesn't that get just as expensive as disposables? I will have to research more.

As far as buying baby things - we have the one hat and blanket we allowed ourselves to get in Iceland and got a free hat for signing up at the Prenatal Yoga center. We don't have to worry about doing a nursery since we don't have any extra room to be a nursery... Baby will sleep in our room with us while we look for a bigger place. I actually want to start looking ASAP but DH is currently between jobs so I know we have to wait a little. He wants to wait even longer though! He's like oh, we have almost 2 years to worry about that since there is the whole pregnancy and then all the months before he/she starts walking. I don't want to wait until the last minute and then be in a bad situation! I know it is kind of a "1st world problem" since obviously plenty of people raise children in small/shared spaces but still...

Best to everyone! I forget, does anyone else have scans coming up next week?


----------



## Breeelizabeth

lacanadienne - So cute, congrats! 

Sweetbliss - it's a lovely feeling! Until they're kicking up a storm at 5 and waking you up :haha: 

Mintastic - I know how you feel about wanting a bigger place, I mean, we have 3 bedrooms so baby can have her own but they're so tiny (with my bed a cot won't fit) and the spare-room gets really, really hot, not only that the landlord won't let me paint the nursery and it's this horrible green colour :( but it's wonderful that you've brought a few things for LO


----------



## Mintastic

Bree - Can you ask the landlord about that temporary wallpaper stuff? Apparently it peels right off and doesn't damage the paint and it comes in all kinds of patterns.


----------



## Dini

So I'm trying to find a cute shirt for my DH's little brother who is 10 when we tell him we are pregnant. We have had to keep it from him because he won't keep it a secret lol. We are going to tell him after we have the next ultrasound in the next two weeks. Also I'm looking at things to tell my brother, found a cute drinking glass that just says "Uncle Est. 2015" on it but I'm getting kind of nervous about ordering things like this. I know I'm almost in the clear with chances of miscarriage and all and hearing the strong heartbeat at this point is a great sign but I am still anxious about all this...

I can't really wait to order stuff since I want it to be here in the next week to two (planning to tell my brother and his family before the ultrasound). Should I just tell my brother without a gift and order DH's brother's shirt anyway??

We want to tell DH's extended family after we tell his little brother with him wearing the shirt to see how long it takes them to figure it out. The shirt says "This boy (with two thumbs up) is going to be an uncle". 

Should I just chill out and stop being nervous??


----------



## sweetbliss89

Canadienne - That picture is great! So glad it went well.

Mint - I'm sure your scan on Monday will go great! My DH is the complete opposite, he thinks we should have every single item we will need now. He keeps telling me "we should be buying diapers and more wipes!" He says he doesn't want to have to buy anything once the baby is here.... he's going to have a big wake up call when he realizes that isn't a possibility at all, babies will always need things at some point haha. 

Dini - I would just order the gifts if it is what you want. I've told myself all along that I was going to enjoy every minute of this and not live in fear. I know it is hard to do but try to have fun and not be too afraid. Soak this all in :)


Well I just made the first big purchase.... we weren't planning to yet but I wanted this dresser from Ikea, it is solid wood. I was going to wait but there isn't an Ikea within 3 hours of here and I had a friend here who needed something now and she was willing to split the shipping with me if we combined our orders so I went ahead and got it :)


----------



## Dini

That's so cool that your friend split the shipping. 

I think you are right. I'll order them tomorrow after I find out his brothers shirt size. I have these moments when I get anxious and I think it was just because it makes it seem real this way. I'm not normally a negative person but pregnancy sure does a number on your emotions!


----------



## maggz

Dini I feel the same about the April group! Sometimes I feel like I'm talking to a wall over there, haha. So, if it's hormones, they're getting us both. ;) 

I really haven't been keeping up but it seems like everyone's doing good and I love seeing those scan pics! Keep 'em coming :D 

AFM I'm really stuck in some kind of rut... I think I feel bad for myself that DH is away, I hate school and I'm at a dead end job that I can't wait to get out of *sshhh don't tell my boss lol*. I just feel like since we moved everything's been so hard. I was going to a school that I really liked studying something that I was super interested in, only to go back to community college out here because I have to catch up on the general education requirements (difference between states), and THEN I have to worry about transferring - and the good schools are crazy hard to get into. I guess I just feel cheated. Also, I had an awesome internship where we lived which very well could have turned into a job, agh, the grass is always greener, eh? 
Sorry that I'm whining to you but I don't really know who else to whine to :haha: I don't want my family or friends to think I hate everything here, especially my mom she's a little judgmental. 
It's really all first world problems! We have a house, a bed, each other, a car, and can earn our own money. That's more than a lot of people can say (I keep trying to tell myself this to cheer myself up... it doesn't really work but it makes me feel bad for complaining).


----------



## SanJan

Congrats on those nice scans Dini & lacanadienne!! :D

As for me, I'm doing really good now, except for this continuous fatigue. Just hate feeling this tired all the time. But otherwise things are so good. Trying to put all the test results behind and enjoy this period as of now. 

And ladies, keep the bump pics coming!! It's so nice to see them and just wishing to get one soon :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, go ahead and order them. The risk is really so small if you've already had a good scan and you're this far along.

maggz, sorry to hear life is getting you down. Moving is always hard, I find. It takes a lot of adjusting and patience, and so does pregnancy, so I can only imagine. :hugs:


----------



## Karen916

SanJan, I'm very glad your doctor said it is nothing to worry about. I know it's hard to stop worrying about something, but I think that sounds reassuring at least. :)

lacanadienne, congratulations on the great ultrasound!!! Such a sweet picture!

Maggz, I hope things will start going better for you soon! :thumbup:

Dini, the t-shirt and glass both sound cute! I'm sure your brother wouldn't mind if you told him before the glass comes in. :)

sweetbliss, my bump is a little smaller when I first wake up, but I find as soon as I eat even a little bit, there it is again. Maybe because of the close proximity to the stomach, when I eat and the stomach grows a bit, it pushes out the uterus a bit more? I don't know, I'm not very good with anatomy, lol.

Happy Weekend, everyone!!! :happydance:


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls

This thread seems to have moved fast!

Sanjan I am happy your doc is so great :) I am from Pune

Karen, oh so cute bump!

Mint hope your scan goes great.. I have mine due in 12 hrs.. :)

Lancadienne Oh my what great picture you have there :) 

Dini You know I was eyeing this crib at only 5w :) DH thought I was crazy! You just fuelled my desire for it and I think I will start saving up for it and buy it at the end of 1st tri :)

Maggz I get what you mean, I have every material thing I possibly need but I crave for more time with Dh and some stimulating work at office. But this bean makes me so excited for another day gone by, for time to pass soon before I hold it in my arms! That's what I think keeps me going :)


----------



## Dini

Morning ladies...or afternoon or evening to you where ever you are! I guess I was a bit vague with my appointment details, I didn't actually have a scan yesterday just the usual doppler exam. Last scan I had was at 6w4d which was good and all looked well then...and since the heartbeat is always good I will just try to enjoy this! I am going to order those things as soon as I find out what size t-shirt his brother wears. 

I know my brother would not care if I told him before the glass came in, but I really have no idea when I'll get to him to tell him, he lives just over an hour away and I don't want to do it over the phone but everytime DH and I are free, his wife and kids are going to be gone and that's kinda a bummer since I'm more looking forward to telling my oldest niece who is also going through infertility. 

Anyway...I checked for baby this morning and found it right away, heart rate in the 170's, and it's moving around because I didn't budge and I'd have it really strong, then poof..it was gone, had to keep chasing the little bugger!

Maggz, I'm sorry life has you down, I totally understand where you are coming from...and even though we know we are blessed to have each other and a roof over our heads, food to eat, a job to go to etc, it's okay to feel crummy about it not being a bit better because if you felt like it was all rosey, then you'd have no motivation to do better!! I feel like that sometimes as well, I have a good career, but need to further my education badly but haven't had the time or money to do so. I have lived in this house for over 13 years and it was a "starter" home and DH and I really want to live in the country..but..it's going to be several years before we can do anything about it. I just keep telling myself there is a light at the end of the tunnel and like you, I try to remember it could be so much worse!! Plus we have this little miracle on the way, doesn't get much better than that!

Karen, your thoughts on your bump sound right to me...but either way it's darn cute!

SanJan, I'm so wishing for a bump as well but since I'm "bumpy" already lol, it'll be a while, but I can see my body changing.

Geesh I wrote a novel here! Have a good one girls!


----------



## SanJan

Molgold, good luck on your appointment.. 

Dini, even I'm rather bumpy. But I can feel my tummy muscles hardening each day and its difficult to take it in even a Lil bit... :)


----------



## klink

Hey ladies, 

sorry I haven't really been keeping up with the thread lately :/ How are all of you feeling??


----------



## MiaGirl

Hi everyone! I've been so crazy this past week and I feel too sick to even move most of the time. So sorry for not keeping up! I've read through the threads though so I still feel connected to you all :)

It's exciting to think about buying furniture for the nursery, but I'm also incredibly overwhelmed when I think about everything we need for the baby. There are soooo many option of different things out there I don't know how I'll ever decide! 

It would be fun to see more people's bump pics! Even if a lot of us don't have much at this point. When DH showed me my 10 week picture I was shocked to see that bump...but I feel like bloat is definitely contributing. I'm at least not vomiting a lot, but this nausea is killing me. I can't wait for it to let up.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends! I'm going on a retreat (that I've been exhaustingly planning) for work. So just hoping I survive at this point!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - You're right, these hormones definitely do play a number on us. 

Maggz - I totally know what you mean. It is hard when DH is away but just keep that end in sight. He'll be home soon and will be able to help you, even if it is just being an ear to listen. I always feel like talking to DH helps a ton more than talking to even a friend or a sibling. I think when DH goes away it gives you a lot more time to think, that might be why all of the other smaller things are bothering you. Just hang in there! Please, feel free to PM me on here or FB if you need to vent, I 100% understand and would never judge :) 

SanJan - I'm glad that you're feeling better. I'm with you, the continuous fatigue really is hard! It just means our bodies are doing their job though and taking care of that baby!

Mia - Your bump is so cute! I hope you have fun on your retreat!


I'm a LIME today! I'm so excited. DH admitted that he's getting excited now haha. I'll take my 11 week picture later today and will try to post it. I don't know if there is much there to see, I can definitely feel a difference though. We're counting down the days to the NT scan on Wednesday and we can see the little babe.


----------



## Dini

Sweetbliss, congrats on your lime today!! I'll be there tomorrow woohoo!! I love watching the fruits change, seems to finally be getting a bit more substantial! 

Well I managed to get my grocery shopping done, I so hate that! Now I need to rest a bit and then get the energy to shampoo the hallway as my dog barfed all over last night. Ugh!! 

Has anyone drank smoothies as a way to get your fruits and veggies? I found a neat recipe on Pinterest I think I may try. I just can't bring myself to eat veggies right now, they turn my stomach!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - I drank smoothies weeks 6-9. Anything else made me feel so sick in the mornings. I still enjoy them but they were my saving grace then. What recipe did you see?


Here's my 11 week picture:


----------



## Dini

Cute pic! 

I found one that has a banana, fruit of choice, spinach, OJ or water and ice. I've been craving OJ so it appealed to me.


----------



## klink

Here's my 14 week bump. I'm sure there is still a bit of bloat, but that's how it looks like after I'm up for like 30 minutes until I go to bed :)

https://i61.tinypic.com/2626xlh.jpg


----------



## lacanadienne

Great bumps, everyone!

To those waiting for scans, good luck! They're so great. You get to see the little bean moving around.


----------



## Mintastic

Whoohoo bumps! I am all bloat right now.

I have a great smoothie with apple, carrot, ginger, beet, celery, and spinach. It is so good and kind of the only way I regularly get enough veggies.


----------



## klink

I love smoothies! I have no problem with eating fruits but it's hard for me to keep up with all the veggies. My doc said 5 servings a day :wacko:

I just noticed that the date on my pic is one month off :/ need to adjust my camera's date.


----------



## Dini

I definitely don't get enough veggies. If I can get up early enough in the morning I may try it but I'm not a morning person at all. If I put it together except the ice and OJ and banana do you think it'll come out okay?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - Your bump is so cute!


----------



## maggz

Dini you wanna put OJ and banana together?
I would rather put OJ with other fresh/frozen fruits and veggies, and then banana with something like milk, quick oats, and nuts. 
If you use frozen fruits you don't need ice, but I like putting ice if I use fresh stuff, makes it easier to drink somehow - if it's room temp it's just not as appealing to me. 

Mia and klink those are cute! I'm nowhere near that bump size yet klink, but I guess I have 3 weeks to catch up with you :haha:

Okay back to math homework!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, I actually skipped the banana but did use the ice and it turned out really good! Gonna try peach and cherry tomorrow with the spinach. I can see where a banana would be good, especially if you have tart fruits to mellow them out. For some reason I can't bring myself to use yogurt like I used to. I may add some chia seeds tomorrow as well.


----------



## klink

I eat a lot of yogurt lately and kiwis :)


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies!

How's everyone? Hope you had a great weekend!

AFM I finally feel its sinking in. The 6w scan went great.. There was a gestational and yolk sac and a fetal pole.. And heart activity. I couldn't hear it though.. Too early for that perhaps. :)

Edit- corrected typos :)
 



Attached Files:







_20140929_003631.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## klink

MolGold - what a nice scan :) They didn't let me hear the heartbeat until I was like 10 weeks on the ultrasound :)


----------



## MolGold

Klink, thanks :) My next scan is 5 weeks away or more.. Can't wait already!


----------



## klink

Oh I bet :) I have my next appointment on wednesday and hope my doc takes a quick peek at the baby's gender again :) The other doc said 80% boy but I want to be a little more sure, since I'm about to move and my friends here want to throw me a small babyshower before I leave :)


----------



## Mintastic

Yay scan Mol!!!

Yeah at my 6 week they "showed me" the heartbeat but we didn't listen to it.
My viability scan is tomorrow - so nervous! 
Trying to study now... (I feel you Maggz!) getting distracted by everything...

And klink... I though gender wasn't usually confirmed before 16 weeks? But I do hope you can take a peek and find out on Weds!


----------



## maggz

Ahh the studying mint... lol... ask me if I've done anything today :blush:

Aw Mol glad you had a good scan and I hope yours goes perfect klink! 
How's your guys' weekend been??


----------



## maggz

Oh and I'm a lime!!! I went to the grocery store and just stood there holding a lime for a minute, haha, people must have though I was crazy. :rofl:
But I was like damn!!! That size of a thing is inside of me right now?!?


----------



## maggz

So because I'm not supposed to be doing anything but study, I took some pics... lol

I look crosseyed I hope you forgive that hahaha
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-28_bumba11+4.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mintastic

And...now I am going to bed 90mins later than I should be from last minute scrambling to get all my work done after slacking off all Saturday... Sigh...
Maggz - picturing you holding the lime in the store made me LOL.
Yay bump pics! Is the part you can't suck on hard yet? Or still soft like bloat belly?


----------



## maggz

Haha :) 
Nah still soft just bloat I guess even though I'm carrying a lime in there :rofl: 

Yeah I slacked all day so now I'm tryna catch up. Still have a paper to write gahh 
What classes are you taking?


----------



## Mintastic

They are both for my Applied Behavior Analysis certification and a certificate in Behavior Intervention in Autism (I just finished my Masters in Disability Studies in May). 
One is on Functional Analysis (actually really interesting/fun) but the other is on Measurement and pretty boring to me. Even my supervisor who has her certification couldn't believe I have to take a whole course just on measurement (she didn't have to)!

I know you are taking math Maggz, what kind of math? Any other courses?

Why am I still awake?!


----------



## maggz

Wow that's so grown up mint! What kind of measurement? As in, like... what are you measuring? hahaha hope that doesn't sound too dumb. So what are you gonna be certified to do?

Ahh I'm finishing my associates next spring (hopefully) and I'm almost only taking gen ed requirements, which sucks :( I transferred from out of state so I had to catch up on a lot, I would be much better off if I would have stayed in Hawaii. But oh well, no use in crying about it. But I'm taking Intermediate Algebra, Biology, Interpersonal Communication, and Political Science. All very intro level and pretty boring if you ask me. Except the communication is the one I actually like (and my associates will be in comm).

Go to sleep! :)


----------



## swampmaiden

hi Ladies!!

been super busy with work lately, it absolutely sucks to be on my feet for 8 hours a day.. but I totally agree with you Mint.. first world problems!! At least i don't have to carry 5 gallons of water 4 miles everyday while preggers 

sweetbliss, Im glad your nausea is going away.. is anybody else starting to feel like they are FINALLY emerging from 1st trimester symptoms? My nausea is 95% gone (still feel a bit every so often) and Im still tired but not as much.. heartburn is killin me tho

and congrats to all the limes.. it IS crazy to imagine something that size is in there, and thats only whats inside the uterus! 

Im going to get a bump pic soon.. and klink, i swear I had those same shorts once lol 

am i the furthest one here? I swear today was the first day I've actually felt genuine movement!! its really exciting, and very reassuring. And it falls within the accepted timeframes of first movements, which is between 16-20 weeks

i had a baked potato for dinner.. I smothered chopped carrots and cabbage with a bunch of cheese and plain yogurt.. it was easy and delicious! good way to sneak in veggies


----------



## klink

swampmaiden - Yes, you are the furthest along here, then Karen, then I, I believe :)
I can't wait to feel movements! So happy for you!!

mint - The doc gave me an 80% on boy with 13 weeks already so now that I'll be one day shy of 15 weeks on wednesday, I hope that my other doc can see some more now :) If I have to wait until 16 weeks, that's fine too but it's gonna be sad cause I can't have a babyshower with my friends here :(

My nausea went away for the most part too but I am still sooo sooo tired. And my boobs still hurt. My friend told me her mom had big boobs and hers hurt until she stopped breastfeeding :/ At least I know that everything is still ok in there, right?


----------



## Mintastic

Maggz - Well, I am turning 34 in two weeks so it is about time I did something "grown up" lol! Sorry I didn't specify - it is measuring behaviors - so if a child is hitting himself, or screaming, or flapping his arms how would you define those behaviors in order to measure them? How would you measure them? Time spent engaged in the behavior vs. Counting each individual occurrence of the behavior for example? How can you show mathematically if a behavior intervention plan is working or not? Etc..

Swamp - you are furthest along from the original thread I think but remember breeelizabeth who popped in later is 25 weeks or so already.

Klink - do you need to have a gendered baby shower? I bet you will find out this week but if not could you just register for gender neutral items instead so you could still have the shower with friends?


----------



## MolGold

Mint - all the best for the scan AND your papers.. I got done with my masters a couple of years ago and thankfully no studying for sometime :)

Maggz - oh such a cute pic. And FX for your papers.. sounds like an awful lot! 

Klink - Hope you get a peek at the gender soon.. :) let us know

Swamp - I wish I was as further along as you - I have barely made it through halfway of 1st Tri and while my doc is surprised for the lack of nausea, I am not at all looking forward to it. :| Do upload a bump pic soon. 

I am lil on the heavy side (BMI of 29) so I doubt if I will have a real bump till later. Also I will forcibly HAVE to be on team yellow - its illegal to reveal gender here in India. Anywho, that's what I wanted :) Are you ladies going to find out or wait?


----------



## Karen916

Cute bump pics, everyone! :thumbup:

MolGold, Klink, Mint, and SwampMaiden, good luck on your upcoming ultrasounds!!

Today I am going to try to make an appointment for my next ultrasound for October 25. It's a Saturday, which is the only day my husband and I could go together, unless one of us took a day off work, which we'd rather not do. During the summer, the receptionist told me they are open Saturdays, and I just hope that's the case all year long! I will be 18 weeks, 3 days that day, so hopefully we will find out the gender!


----------



## MolGold

Thanks Karen!

how is everyone else doing? Dini, sweetbliss hope your weekend went well!


----------



## lacanadienne

Well my cold took a turn for the worst Saturday night, and I had a minor asthma attack, so had to take my puffers. Now I just feel tired, and congested - plus my throat hurts. It won't be fun at work, but it's a pd day so I have to show up unless I have a doctor's note.

As far as 1st trimester symptoms go, I feel like they've gotten better. Anyway, according to my ticker, I'm starting the 2nd trimester now. :thumbup:


----------



## Dini

MolGold said:


> Thanks Karen!
> 
> how is everyone else doing? Dini, sweetbliss hope your weekend went well!

Thanks for asking MolGold! I spent my weekend at work and am so glad I'm off now. I work 12 hour shifts and am on my feet the whole time. This trimester has been tough for that and I'm sure the third will be even worse!

I need to further my education so badly but we can't afford it at the moment, but hoping in about 2 years to enroll unless I manage to find a way to go part time at work after baby comes then maybe I can take a class at a time or something. I am a nurse and I really need my Bachelors and would like to get my Master's as well but the thought is overwhelming as I'm still paying off my assosicates degree loans! Right now though, all I care about is getting this baby here safe and sound! 

Found the heartbeat this morning at 172, but it seems to get getting harder now as I have to chase it and I think it's just a wiggle worm! 

Maggz, I was so happy when Lime day came! One of my apps says Brussel Sprout...I like lime sooo much better!:winkwink:


----------



## MiaGirl

That's so great for those emerging from fist trimester symptoms! Unfortunate there are new symptoms that come up, but hopefully not worse than the nausea!

I hope the upcoming scans go well for all you ladies who have those soon! And Karen I hope you're able to schedule the next one when you want to. 

Lacanadienne I hope your cold gets better soon!

Dini 12 hours on your feet sounds terrible. Hope you enjoy your time off now!

I'm so wishing my first trimester symptoms would start fading, but no luck. I've already thrown up twice this morning. My next u/s is in 2 weeks and I'm hoping I'm better by then! My gender scan isn't until 20 weeks, so December 1st which feels sooo far away.


----------



## maggz

Haha I have an app that says that too Dini, I chose to ignore it lol. 

Hope you start feeling better Mia! 

Mint haha that's how I feel I'm 25 and I don't even have a bachelors while most of my friends do it sucks but you know, my choices I guess I'll have to deal with!


----------



## swampmaiden

Mia, hang in there.. my 1st tri symptoms didnt really go away til nearly weeks 14.. youre almost there!

lacanadienne, check this article out about pregnant womens response to flu/cold: https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/282925.php

the fact that youre so sick is actually a good sign lol

and yeah Mint, you have a better memory than I.. breeliz IS the furthest along... but all of it is just one day at a time.. I already feel like Ive been pregnant forever, and Im only a third of the way thru.. youll get there soon, MolGold :)

Dini, i feel ya on those long shifts on your feet all day.. at least mine are only 8hr, I cant imagine 12hr.. cuz 8 is bad enough. 

and thanks for the well-wishes karen.. I hope everything works out for you and hubby to be together during your u/s 

As for me.. I gotta get ready for work.. happy Monday everyone! :)


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry for self-centered post but wanted to update quickly before I have to go back to work!
Baby is well and looking more like a baby! Woot!
https://i57.tinypic.com/fom0yv.jpg


----------



## maggz

swamp are you showing at all yet?? Can't believe you're an orange!!! 

Karen good luck getting an appointment, fx for you :) 

mint!! Awww!!! It sure is looking more like a baby, that's awesome :happydance:

My symptoms are somewhat gone except I gag sometimes when I'm eating and if I get super hungry I wanna throw up. And I sleep irrationally much lol


----------



## Dini

My symptoms have come back somewhat, the nausea in the mornings and the off and on dizziness. The round ligament pain has become more noticeable now and more frequent. But I can handle that lol. 

Maggz, don't feel bad I'm 34 and only have my Associates, didn't even get that until I was 27. You should feel proud of what you have accomplished! Some people never even finish high school!


----------



## Mintastic

I always hear about round ligament pain and also SI pain but I don't actually know what either of them are. I should Google...

And yes, I finished my Bachelors at 28 and Masters at 33 so I am a bit behind a lot of my peers (most in my position are in their 20s and most my age are supervisors) but just so happy I kept going with it even though it took a long time. This certification is super important for me to make that transition to supervisor though so I really hope I can finish it this year before baby comes!!


----------



## lacanadienne

Interesting article, swamp. Still not sure it's good to be sick, though. They do say to get the flu vaccine to avoid the inflammation.

Mint, that scan is adorable. So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## swampmaiden

nice scan, Mint! is it starting to feel real yet? :)

maggz, Im showing a bit.. though it looks more like a beer belly than a pregnant belly.. :haha:

dini, just wait until you trade the nausea in for heartburn.. Im thinking of switching my prenatal pills time to With a Meal rather than Before Bed, because the acid is killin me at night


----------



## swampmaiden

heres my current bump.. Im not sucking it in or anything, but even when I do, I cant get it 'in' all the way like I could before... and this comes with baby movement in the style of random flips and twists
 



Attached Files:







16wks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mintastic

Swampmaiden - 
It already felt more real after the last scan - if I wasn't high-risk I would totally be paying for private scans! But last time it was like "wow! there is really a blob in there that's moving around!" This time it was like "holy crap! The blob grew hands and feet and a head in two weeks! That's gonna be a for-real baby in no time!" Lol. DH was super smiley after - I think it definitely made it more real for him.

As for your prenatals, I know they say it is better to take on an empty stomach but I always have to take all pills with food all the time. Hope switching it gives you some relief!

As for bumps, I am so bloated today that if I don't suck it in I totally look preg.


----------



## MolGold

Mint - pictures! Would love to see that lil bean :)

Swamp - cute bump you got there :) I already am so bloated and have that bump size already what with me being overweight :| But I am glad for it :)

Dini 12 hour shifts sound awful.. cant you talk with your managers to delegate you to jobs that are easier on you?

Just when I was thinking I have no symptoms, I got a major flu like symptoms going on :( But as Mint said, that may be a good thing so I am rolling with it with minimal meds.


----------



## SanJan

Mint, MolGold - nice scans :) 

Karen, hope you get your appointments on the day you want.

Klink, Swampmaiden, Maggz - nice bumps. Swampmaiden, mine looks exactly like yours, in fact a lil bigger in the evening. And I'm only 13 weeks now LOL :haha:

Dini, can you try talking to your manager and see if you can get your workload reduced? At least for few more weeks till you cross this first trimester.

As for me, things are going good. Nausea is slightly there some times, but gone for most part. Is anybody else having trouble in sleeping through the night? Being a belly sleeper always, I'm finding it really difficult. And frequent trip to the toilet and to drink water doesn't help either. And that makes me even more tired next day :(


----------



## Karen916

Great scan pic, Mint!!! And cute bump pic, swampmaiden! :)

SanJan, I'm glad your nausea has died down! :thumbup:

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone! Unfortunately, I was not successful with booking the appointment yet. First the lady said she didn't want to put me in that week (October 24ish) because I'd only be 18.5 weeks, and she would prefer to put me as close to 20 weeks as possible to increase our chances of accurately seeing the gender. Then she told me, while they do other types of ultrasounds on Saturdays, they do not do the obstetrical ones. Since we have to do a weekday now, that means my husband will have to leave early from work to get there on time. In the summer, that was fine because I had Wednesdays off, but now that the school year is on, I work until 8pm most nights. My day off is Friday, but I have a private student right at the time when we'd have to go in for the scan. So, I either have to reschedule her for another day, which they can't always do, or take an evening off work. I'd rather not do that, though, because I would lose out on the day's pay. We'll see. If I can reschedule my private student, my new goal date is October 31. I'll be 19+2 that day, so I think that is close enough to 20 weeks!


----------



## SanJan

Thanks Karen! I can't tell you how it felt soo good to have a vomit-free day after a long time. Especially, when hubby asked that day for the count and I said zero :haha: 

That's bad about your appointment. Hope you get to figure out a way to fit in both the scan appointment and work.


----------



## Dini

Karen I hope you get your appt figured out!! I think 19+2 is close enough! I'm hoping to get an appt a few days before Thanksgiving because I hit 20 weeks the Saturday after and we'd love to reveal on Thanksgiving! I'm sure I won't get my way though lol.

swampmaiden, I've already got heartburn but if I don't eat for about 5 hours before bed it's better, but then I'm starving in the middle of the night lol. Cute bump by the way!!

As for reducing my work load or hours, it won't happen, I'm a nurse and most of us work until the day we deliver doing just as much work as before...I don't know how some of them do it as big as they got, but they did so I feel like I can't wuss out. A few girls start leave a week or so early...but I have a ways to go there lol. Not too much longer until second trimester.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Trying to catch up!

Mol - So glad your scan went well! We're planning to find out the gender. I hope you're not actually getting sick and it is just some pregnancy nausea that will go away! 

Maggz - Your bump is cute! I did the suck in test last night too and have a little something left too. Our remaining symptoms are almost the exact same as well hah.

Canadienne - Sorry you're sick! I hope you start feeling better soon!

Dini - I read about it being a brussel sprout now too, I'm sticking with lime as well, sounds so much better haha. 

Mint - Yay for a great scan pic! It is crazy just how fast they grow! 

SanJan - So glad you're feeling better. I'm a belly sleeper too and am finding it to be more difficult to sleep lately. I might get one of those pregnancy pillows for when I can no longer sleep on my stomach. 

Karen - Sorry they wouldn't let you schedule the u/s when you wanted to. I hope something works out! Are you able to do a private scan in town maybe? I believe they usually do them earlier than 20 weeks. My doctor told me that they wait until 20 weeks because it is really the anatomy scan, you can just see the gender at that time, and so their focus is the heart and all of the organs, not the gender. 


AFM - I've been feeling pretty good, brushing my teeth is a challenge some days, my gag reflex is just horrible lately. I've only been feeling nauseous when my stomach is empty. The NT scan is tomorrow so I'm excited for that but DH can't come with me to it now due to work, they're making him come in 2 hours early :/ I called this morning to try and move it up a few hours but they said they are all booked, I'm not sure I believe it because it didn't sound like she even tried to look. DH's work has given us another obstacle too. He has to go away just before we were planning on going home for Thanksgiving. We'll still be able to go, he just has to take extra days off and travel an extra 14 hours total. It is frustrating but its fine, we'll deal and always figure it out. What really upset me though is that he won't be able to be there for the 20 week anatomy scan when we'd find out the gender. So now we're having to plan to pay $100 to get a private scan done before he'd leave. He's more okay with that than me. I'm just still upset that we even have to figure out so many alternate plans but that's the military for you lol. I'm so used to it that it doesn't surprise me but I'm also so hormonal that it still upsets me haha. At least we were able to figure out ways around it even if it will cost us $100 and him a lot of extra travel time and leave days. Oh, and for the anatomy scan, my sister said to ask them if I bring a disc if they'll record it for me. I guess some doctors near her do that (she's in Georgia). I'm going to ask tomorrow at my appointment if they can do that at the 20 weeks scan. Never hurts to ask, right? 
Well that's my novel... sorry its so long!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Oh, and good luck to all of those of you who are in school or wanting to go back! YOU CAN DO IT! If it is any inspiration at all, my older sister finished out her bachelors degree while her husband was deployed for 12 months, she had given birth to a baby girl JUST before he left, and had 19 months old twins at that time as well. How she did it, I don't know, but if she can do it, than all of you can too! Just keep at it!


----------



## Mintastic

Mol - I did post a pic - bottom of page 86!

Karen - what do you do? I ask because I have private students as well (I teach kids and teens on the autism spectrum).

Everyone else - will catch up later, gotta rush back to work!


----------



## MiaGirl

Swampmaiden nice bump pic! It's so exciting to really see it!

Mol sorry you're not feeling well :( fatigue and sickness together are awful. 

SanJan I'm so glad the nausea is easing up for you! That gives me hope that maybe mine will start passing soon. 

Karen sorry about the u/s news. I hope you can get it worked out though. People should hopefully be flexible with you to reschedule things considering you're pregnant :winkwink:

Sweetbliss that's great you're starting to feel better too! Sorry you're having scheduling issues too :( that's so frustrating! But I'm glad you're getting it worked out even if it costs a little more. Seeing the gender together is worth it. 

Not much news for me, still just battling the nausea. Yesterday was awful but so has every Monday been for the past 4 weeks. I'm wanting to try and think through how we'll make our facebook announcement but I can't decide. Have any of you girls in the 2nd tri made a public announcement or going to soon?
I'm planning to wait until after October 13th when I have my 13 week scan.


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, sorry about the scheduling difficulties. It must be frustrating.

Sweetbliss, most labs in Canada (even the publicly-funded ones) record it on a disc for a fee. Doesn't hurt to ask, but I suspect it's possible.

Mia, we announced it on Facebook with a drawing that my sister-in-law did for us. It's basically a stork carrying a blonde baby (we're both blonde) and it says April 2015 under it. Announcing it publicly definitely makes it feel more real, to me at least, and we figured after a good scan near 12 weeks, the big m/c danger was gone.


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies!

Mol, I had the flu pretty bad when i was around 6-8 weeks.. seemed like it took forever to go away, but apparently it doesnt the bother the baby a bit.. I hope you feel better sooner rather than later tho :flower:

SanJan.. yes, I have trouble sleeping thru the night as well.. I have no prob falling asleep, but I wake up in the middle of the night to pee, and then I just cant fall back asleep afterwards.. I toss and turn for a hour or more before I fall back asleep.. it sucks!!! My midwife said sometimes you are too exhausted to sleep? That doesnt make sense to me, but she said try to get a nap in during the day, sometimes that helps.. but I havent noticed anything one way or the other..

Karen, that sounds like a lot of logistics trying to get your appt.. maybe, does your husband absolutely HAVE to be there? Maybe it'd be easier and less stress if you just went on your own? I dunno, whatever feels right for you tho. :)

Dini, when do you take your prenatals? If its at night right before bed, that could be causing heartburn.. Im switching to taking them with dinner, but I have yet to see if that helps. As for now, Tums are my new best friend lol

sweetbliss, I can empathize on the Thanksgiving travel.. my husband has to travel 500miles just to make it home for that weekend.. I feel bad for him, but what can ya do??? lots of hugs :)

Mia, I'm dragging the Facebook announcement out until Christmas.. when I enter the 3rd tri. I figure it'll be facebooks Xmas present :haha:

As for me.. I had a midwife appt today.. everything is great so far!! I got to hear the HB for the first time on a Doppler.. it was 153bpm!! Thats right on the border of the boy/girl gender prediction lol so still gotta wait another month to know for sure


----------



## Mintastic

swampmaiden - Yay for hearing the heartbeat! From threads on here it seems that the heartbeat/gender thing actually doesn't work at all.

My BFF just told me that she thinks I'm having a boy since I haven't been sick at all yet. I hope so!

I don't even want to make a FB announcement really... I kind of hate Facebook... I certainly use it but I don't post much - mostly just see what other people are up to.

I might just do what one friend of mine did which was just post a normal photo of something else going on that she happened to have a huge bump in - so that people who didn't already know in person were like "wait...what?! congrats!"


----------



## maggz

We live so far away from most of our family and friends we kinda have to utilize the power of facebook so to speak. haha... But I don't know what to do yet, maybe the prego sauce one, DH has high hopes for making videos and stuff I'm like naaahhh

sweetbliss it's so funny how similar everything is with us!!

Only 6 days till 12 week dr appointment - what do they do there?? In Iceland that's the first u/s but I already had my first so I'm wondering if they're gonna do another one?


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! Just popping in before bed. Dealing with my heartburn lol. I take my prenatals in the morning so I know it isn't that but my guess is just good old pregnancy hormones! Hoping the tums help. 

Swampmaiden, congrats on the heartbeat! Such a beautiful sound isn't it?

Sweetbliss, sorry for all the scheduling problems. At least you can do the private one together :). 

I'm having lunch with a new friend tomorrow who is also pregnant. She's 16 weeks now I think. She has done my hair several times at the salon I go to and we both have PCOS and have dealt with fertility issues so we kinda bonded. This is the first time we've hung out though so I'm excited. It's nice to have someone to go through the first time mom thing with, at my age it's hard to find lol.


----------



## MolGold

Mint I just saw that pic - i checked BnB from work and they somehow censor the attachments :| you are right, your bean looks more like a baby now :)

Dini I am sorry you cant get time off your feet at work. Dont delay asking for help just because the other ladies didnt, though. Take a break when you can. Ofcourse 2nd tri is not too far and ive heard ladies are full of energy then :) 
Glad youve got a friend through it all now :)

Karen and Sweetbliss - I am sorry you are having the U/S scheduling problems :( My FIL was recently discharged after 2 months from the ICU for stroke and DH's weekends are spent with him. Somehow all my appointments clash with FILs and I end up going with my dad / sis to save everyone heartache. Life is such at times.

Maggs you are in Iceland? Wow, my friend visited there and showed me his pics and I was blown away! What is it like?

Sanjan - OMG its like you are describing my own sleepless nights. I am training to sleep on my side now and not liking it!

Swamp - wow, it must have felt great to hear a HB. So you're finding out the gender for sure?

Lancadienne - so sweet of her to draw your announcement. Please show us!!

Mia - hope your nausea eases.. :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Hope I didnt miss anyone in my post earlier. Trying to catch up with everyone!

AFM - I took a paid day off work today :( I worked all day yesterday and then got drenched in rain on the way back home.. ended up sicker. Also my workplace folks like to turn up the cooling to FREEZING levels. I feel better now but thought not to risk it.

So are you ladies going to find out the gender? Sanjan and I cant find out (illegal in India) unless we go abroad. Anyway I would have stayed team yellow. How about you ladies?


----------



## Mintastic

We are trying to stay team yellow.
Klink do you wanna put those little storks next to our names on the front page? Also my current edd is May 8.

Sorry your DH can't make it to your appointments Mol, but glad you have other family that can.


----------



## klink

Sorry ladies lately I just can't keep up with the postings here :/
Mint - great scan pic, and yes, I can do that :) 

cute bumps maggz and swampmaiden :)

Karen and sweetbliss - I'm sorry you guys have issues with scheduling your u/s appointments :(

Mol - I'm sorry that you are so sick :( Hope you feel better soon!

I had my appointment today and we are TEAM BLUE :)
Here's the potty shot that confirmed it:
 



Attached Files:







10715961_955202304506292_1749727464_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Karen916

Thanks, everyone! It is definitely very important for me to share that moment with my hubby, so I am going to try calling a different lab just outside of my city to see if they might do Saturday ones. If not, I'll just bite the bullet and either take the day off work and sacrifice the pay, or tell my private student's mom. We'll see! Either way, I know I'll find out eventually... I'm just eager to get it scheduled so I can start obsessively counting down the days, lol!

To all those who are feeling sick, I hope you will feel better soon!!! Hugs!! :hugs:

Klink, congratulations on your *son*! How great does it feel to know?! I imagine it makes everything seem a little more real now. I'm glad you were able to find out.

sweetbliss, good luck with your NT scan! I'm sure it will go great! And best of luck to others who have scans soon, too!

Mint, I am a tutor both privately and for a small business. On Mondays through Thursdays, I teach students one-on-one at our tutoring centre. It is mostly students with learning disabilities or behavioural or anxiety issues, although in some cases it is students needing a boost of self-confidence more than anything. I love it because I get to combine my teaching education with my psychology education, and really be a mentor to these kids. Some of them I've had for 2 years plus, and I'm going to miss them sooo much when I leave! Then on Fridays, I teach a girl that lives down the street from my parents. I've had her for around 4 years. I'm only planning on taking a month or so off from teaching her, whereas I'm taking a year off from my main job. 

Whenever I think about going on mat leave, even though I'm looking forward to the break, I feel sooo sad!!


----------



## klink

Thanks Karen! It definitely makes it feel more real now! :) We bought a car seat yesterday and I couldn't stop messing with it haha  
Congrats on being an orange today! :)


----------



## Dini

Klink congrats on being team blue!! I'm very happy for you and so cool that baby cooperated so early!!

Today I have less than 200 days left..yay!!! It's so funny the milestones we look forward to. Since I'm not 12 weeks yet, 199 days seems good lol. 

Picked baby up on the doppler again this morning and it was sooo loud! Must've been sleeping or just being nice and cooperating with me hehe. The doppler can rarely read the heart rate so I record it and count it but my recording was spot on with the reading. I find myself slightly concerned but not terribly because the rate is always high, always close to if not 180. This morning it read 176-183 but mostly 180 and when I counted it was 180-182. I know it's okay but the "norm" is 120-180 and some say 120-160 at this point. Maybe it's just excited lol. I thought if I caught it before I ate or drank it would be lower but it was exactly the same. 

The "Awesome Uncle" shirt I ordered for DH's little brother should be here Friday, so excited! Hope it fits!! We are giving it to him after the NT scan assuming all is good. He doesn't know because he can't keep a secret, he's 10 lol. Then we will go to DH's aunt's house and see how long it takes to figure it out. 

Karen I sure hope you can get in on a Saturday with the other place!

Klink, what kind of car seat did you get? I haven't looked at all yet, said I wouldn't until after the NT scan and/or second trimester starts. And even then we won't buy much I'm sure until after the anatomy scan.. Geesh 8-9 weeks seems so far away lol.


----------



## SanJan

Maggz - The 12 week scan is really good. Here, they took me time to show me all the body part that have been developed and also you'll get the u/s shot at different angles. They'll be measuring the blood flow to the fetus and the NT length. It's more in detail this time than the viability scan at 8 weeks.

Mol/Swampmaiden - good to know I'm not the only one with the sleep problem, but really not good for our fatigue though. do let me know if you guys find out some way.

Klink - Congrats on baby Boy! Yayy!!! It must be really great to find out :) Have you picked out choices for names yet? Also, can you change my due date to April 8th?


----------



## SanJan

And yayyy!!! I'm a peach today :)
Feels soo good to cross this mark :)


----------



## Dini

SanJan said:


> And yayyy!!! I'm a peach today :)
> Feels soo good to cross this mark :)

Yay!! Happy Peach day!! And Happy second trimester! A peach is a good fruit, all fuzzy soft and sweet :happydance:


----------



## klink

Thanks everyone! :) Yes, his name is Jace! We haven't settled on a middle name yet, though. 
And SanJan I will :) Also could everyone else give me their due dates again, so I can update the front page? 

Dini - How often do you use the doppler? At first I used it daily, and I was driving myself crazy. Also, are you sure it's your baby's heartbeat? You can pick up 3 different ones :) The one that sounds like a galloping horse is your baby. Don't worry if the bpm is 180 or a bit over it, you're just making yourself crazy :)


----------



## Dini

klink said:


> Thanks everyone! :) Yes, his name is Jace! We haven't settled on a middle name yet, though.
> And SanJan I will :) Also could everyone else give me their due dates again, so I can update the front page?
> 
> Dini - How often do you use the doppler? At first I used it daily, and I was driving myself crazy. Also, are you sure it's your baby's heartbeat? You can pick up 3 different ones :) The one that sounds like a galloping horse is your baby. Don't worry if the bpm is 180 or a bit over it, you're just making yourself crazy :)

Love the name Jace!! 

And yes it is certainly baby's heartbeat! I'm not overly worried as I've heard many people say theirs ran high as well...just curious how many out there have had that problem. I usually listen daily when I'm off work but when I work (3 days a week) I don't always listen because I work 12.5 hour shifts and am usually gone from home a total of 15 or more hours those days.


----------



## klink

Ok, as long as you don't worry too much everything is good. I didn't mean to be rude or something, just wanted to tell you what my midwife told me :)
Last time she kind of scolded me for using the doppler so much and this time she asked if I stopped and I said yes and she was so happy lol Some people say that it harms the baby if you do it that much but I haven't read an official statement about that yet so whatever :) Do whats best for you momma! :)


----------



## klink

Oh and I got a carseat from babytrend :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Canadienne - I didn't know that! I'm going to ask today, I hope its the same as it is there.

Swamp - Yay for hearing the HB on the doppler! I think it really hit me even more so hearing it on a doppler than seeing it on an ultrasound. Not sure why but it definitely makes it more real. Do you think it is a boy or girl or do you not really have any inclination?

Maggz - Not sure what they'll do at a 12 week appointment since I obviously am not there yet lol. But I'd think the NT scan if you opt for it and haven't had it yet. And the physical/pap if you haven't had that done yet either. 

Dini - Try Mylanta if the Tums didn't help. I've been using that and it has helped a lot. I hate chewing on a Tums and it being stuck in my teeth so I like the liquid better. 

MolGold - So sorry about your FIL! I hope that DH is able to get with you to some of your appointments soon. We're definitely finding out the gender. DH and I are both way too curious of people to not know haha. I don't know how you do it! 

Klink - Congratulations!!!! That's so exciting that you were able to find out! Love the name! My due date is April 17.


3 hour until my scan :) I'm excited to see him/her! Really wish DH could come with me. I've called 2 days now to see if they had cancellations and they didn't so we're just going with it. DH doesn't seem too upset, I think a little bummed but he's okay so I'll be okay. Nothing else really going on. I'll update after the scan this afternoon!


----------



## klink

Good luck for your scan today! Can't wait for an update! :)


----------



## swampmaiden

good morning ladies, and congrats to all the new fruits today!! 
and Im an avocado! Seems like lots of us turn our new fruit right around the same time of the week :)

yep, im going to find out the gender in November.. Im too curious to not find out also, but Im staying team yellow with EVERYBODY (except the forums here lol) until the baby shower/gender reveal party in February.

sweetbliss, good luck on your scan today, cant wait to read about the results! :)


----------



## maggz

Sweetbliss good luck!!!

As for the 12 week scan I'm guessing there won't be an us since i have the nt scan later that week and I already had the pap done. I wonder what they'll do then. Maybe I should call and check lol. 

Wow swamp! I'm trying to find out what 12 weeks is lol my ticker is a day behind and I don't wanna be a plum like my app suggests, or "a large plum" I was already a plum! Haha.


----------



## mangoberry

Hi Ladies, I was in TTC positive thinking group and had just joined that group in August. We had been TTC since Dec 2013 and I finally got my first BFP two days back. Crossing my fingers as I have still not passed the missed period time. I am glad to find the same group that was there in TTC :) 

How are you Hanrh? This month I did try pineapple core and pressed like you had suggested :) 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## klink

Welcome mangoberry and happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:
Oh I know that feeling with not having passed the missed period date, It'll all be fine though! :flower:


----------



## lacanadienne

klink, that's so exciting! A little boy. I can't wait to find out if I'm having a boy or a girl.

sweetbliss, good luck on your scan!

mango, welcome to the board.


----------



## Mintastic

Whoohoo welcome mangoberry!


----------



## Dini

Welcome Mangoberry!

Had fun at lunch today and even went by Motherhood Maternity just to see what they had, was surprised, they had some "younger" stuff lol. Didn't buy anything, I'm not ready yet and far from showing but I think after the first trimester I may get a pair of jeans because they sure were comfy!

Klink I didn't think you were rude at all. I just happen to be a nurse and kinda good at figuring things out when it comes to that stuff but you really never know around here lol. I usually don't use it more than daily and I promised myself I will stop using it as often once I have the scan next week and all is good. I just can't wait for that!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mango, welcome! H&H 9 months!


The scan today blew my mind. I'm sitting here 8 hours later still in absolute awe. I didn't expect to see so much detail and movement. Baby looked fantastic! Tons of movement, I got to see all angles of it's sweet face. Both arms and legs, and all 10 tiny fingers and 10 little toes. I think that was the thing that has me most in awe, they were so tiny but so perfect. He/she already has their own little personality. It sucked it's thumb and likes to have it's hands up by it's head. I am so in love. My heart grew like 5 times its size today. Oh and he/she measured at 12 weeks 2 days but they're sticking with the original due date and we'll see how the measuring progresses :)
 



Attached Files:







1488321_10154684263935188_9140696517535513076_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









10599492_10154684266170188_8606489933023992404_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maggz

Aw that's precious sweetbliss, so happy you got to see everything! 
Our pregnancies just keep being the same - I measured 3 days ahead last time and she said let's just keep the original due date :haha: 
I hope I get as good results when I go next week! I'll be 13+2 when I finally get the NT scan. 
Oh and I called my ob office just out of curiosity and to make sure DH doesn't miss anything at the 12 week appointment, she said it's just a check up and highly unlikely that there will be an ultrasound. Good to know I guess!


----------



## klink

Dini - yes an u/s is always so reassuring :) But even after an u/s I still find things to worry about lol That's cool that you are a nurse, that's what I want to go to school for :) I started school to be a nurse in a children hospital in Germany, but they kicked a lot of people out because of budget cuts.

sweetbliss - Yay for a great ultrasound! Isn't it amazing to see the little arms, hands, legs and feet? :)

I've been feeling little twitches sometimes in my lower abdomen. It feels like muscle twitches. I wonder if that's the baby moving. It's mostly when I'm sitting down but also sometimes when I lay down and mostly at night.


----------



## Karen916

Yay, sweetbliss, that's so exciting!!! What a great scan! :)

Congratulations, and welcome, mangoberry! Best wishes to you for a happy and healthy pregnancy. :flower:

Congrats to all our ladies who became or will soon become a new fruit! I get so excited every time, lol, especially when it's a fruit I really enjoy. Avocadoes are my favourite so I am particularly excited for next Wednesday, haha.

I'm not sure, I may be crazy, but I think I felt a little kick yesterday! I know it would be a few weeks earlier than the norm, but it was definitely different from the other movements I have felt. Previously, my movements have felt like little flutters, ripples, waves, etc. - very light. Does that sound like what you feel, klink? If so, I think it is definitely your baby's movement!!

Yesterday afternoon, however, I was sitting on my mom's couch and all of a sudden I felt a fairly firm poke in the area where the baby is. Not painful at all, just like a little finger or q-tip or something poked me! I got so excited, even though I don't know if that's what it was. What do you girls think?


----------



## klink

I felt a poke once too :) And I gues that's how you could describe it. I know it's not gas, cause gas feels different. Have you ever had your eye twitching? lol That's what it feels just in the lower abdomen, mostly on the right site, and today I felt it on the left site for the first time. 
And it could be Karen, my doc said in between 16 and 22 weeks is normal, but I also read that skinny people can feel it earlier too.


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies !

Just popping over quickly to say hi :)

Welcome mangoberry.. H&H 9 months to you!

Congrats for your Lil boy klink :happydance:

Great scan sweetbliss!

Hope everyone else is doing fine!


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink yay for a little boy! And I like the name Jace too :) very sweet!

Karen that's so fun you might be feeling the baby more! I would guess it's very possible it's really the baby. I mean what else would be jabbing you?

Sweetbliss great scan! That's so exciting to see so much detail and movement. I can't wait for my next one in a week and a half!

Welcome mangoberry! I was so freaked out when I found out before af was due, but it's no use worrying. Time will pass and things will work out :) congratulations to you!

Well I had to stop writing this mid-post and come back to it. Just another trip to go throw up. Ugh it's no fun :sick:
My OB said 10 weeks is usually the nausea peak but I'm finding it worse here in week 11. Just hoping it doesn't keep progressing into 12 and 13. I'm so thankful for a job that's flexible with me and let's me "slack" basically while I deal with the sickness. I hope you ladies are all feeling good right now!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - It is funny how similar they are! I wonder if we'll both have the same gender! Do you think you're having a girl or boy or are you not leaning either way?

Klink - It really is amazing! That is so exciting that you might be feeling the baby! I think it is definitely possible. 

Karen - I love your description of the movement! When did you first feel the little flutters? I saw an orange while grocery shopping yesterday and that's pretty big! I love how being pregnant changes how we look at simple fruits at the store haha.

MolGold - I hope you're doing well!

Mia - So sorry that you're still getting sick :( Is it just in the morning or has it been throughout the day? That's great that you have such a flexible job. I really hope that you start to feel better soon or at least find something that helps you a little bit.


----------



## klink

Mia - 11 weeks was the peak of my sickness as well. I was never THAT sick but at 11 weeks I was throwing up.


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink that's good to know it at least got better from there for you. Are you back to feeling normal now?
Sweetbliss most of the time when I throw up it's the morning, but it really screws with my stomach all day so I still feel sick. Evenings starting at 6/7pm get worse too, but I've managed to not let myself throw up at night somehow. Early bedtime and try to sleep through it!

Thanks for the kind words :) it's always nice to not feel alone seeing as DH can't relate at all. He's supportive of me, but of course can't fully understand it.


----------



## klink

Yea I'm pretty much feeling normal now. I get nauseous every now and then but not every day anymore :)


----------



## maggz

sweetbliss I have no idea. DH is positive it's a boy, and then my best friend had a dream that it was a boy... but my sister thinks it's a girl for sure! So I'm torn and tainted by their opinions hahahahaha
What do you think??

Glad you're feeling better klink! 

So I went to the grocery store yesterday and compared a plum and a lime, I guess it depends on the kind you get but plums are a little bigger so I am now okay with being a plum. :haha:
I'm also wearing my tightest jeans today and decided to try out the bellybutton band, it's working but I'm pretty sure I have it on upside down. It just doesn't make sense the way they show it in the instructions while I don't have a bump to cover if that makes sense. So basically it's just to let out the pants a little bit ;) Like one size or so :winkwink:


----------



## lacanadienne

sweetbliss, that's a great scan! You must be so giddy right now.

Mia, sorry you are feeling so sick still. The peak for me was around week 9 and 10, but it's better now. There's still hope for you too. :hugs:

That's exciting that you are possibly feeling movement, Karen and klink! My colleagues who know about the pregnancy keep looking at my belly because I'm basically not showing yet. They're waiting for it to show. I see the difference when I'm naked, and I can't suck it in the same way, but with clothes on it doesn't really look like a bump.

Might go look at some cribs this weekend if I'm feeling well enough. My in-laws want to buy us a crib, so I guess I have to do some research to decide which one I want.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Whoops! My phone didn't show me the latest pages so I replied to stuff that happened a month ago :/ 
Hahaha!
Hope you're all keeping well!


----------



## swampmaiden

sweetbliss, my heart grew like 5 sizes also just reading your post :cloud9: it just reminds me of when i saw my lil fetus on my 12 week scan... nothing can prepare you for it!! 

glad you all are doing great.. and welcome new fruits, and welcome mango lol


----------



## Mintastic

Maggz and sweetbliss - that is interesting all the similarities. hanrh and I have been having a lot of similarities too - it will be interesting to see if it continues and/or means anything.

Mia - so sorry you don't feel well. I hope it gets better soon.

Bree - I have been wondering where you were at! I hate when that happens - my phone always gets it right actually but then if I check a thread on my laptop it messes it all up and I don't know where I left off. How have you been?

lacanadienne - cribs! So exciting! I am totally overwhelmed by the prospect of having to buy major baby items because of a)how on earth to choose!? and b) the expense. Let us know what you learn about them.

maggz - I have been unable to fit into my skinny jeans at all since the moment I fell pregnant - all the bloat. Also can't fit any of my khakis because they are all very slim. I actually wore the same pair of jeans every single day last week because they are one of the only comfy pairs... I changed my top every day so I don't think anyone noticed?? Glad to hear the bellyband works though - even if upside down - may need one soon.

So today was pretty eventful for me! 
-I barely slept last night because of the worst heartburn in my life plus feeling queasy. 
-I felt queasy on and off throughout the day but mostly mild.
- I asked for, and received a raise!
- Feeling brave after getting the raise, I told my boss I am expecting and we were in agreement about the best time for me to take off and talked about long term career plans for me which I am super excited about. And she hugged me.
-One of my student's parents asked me a whole bunch of questions that clearly indicated she suspects I am pregnant (how?!). It was super awkward as I want to wait until second tri before telling my families.
- There was something else but I forgot it while I was typing. See the barely any sleep I had last night above...

Edit: Oh, I remembered! As of this morning, I can't suck my bloat in all the way anymore. But I haven't gained any weight on the scale (okay one pound, by I always have fluctuations like that) and I know 9 weeks is too early physiologically for a real bump so I don't really understand it...


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mia - Do you have an appointment soon? I wonder if the doctor can give you some zofran to help. 

Maggz - What do the chinese and mayan calendars say?! Both say girl for me. DH wants a boy first but isn't sure what it is. He keeps asking me what I think lol. I'm really not sure, others opinions are influencing me too! I think girl but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was a boy. 

Canadienne - I am still giddy even a day later haha. 

Mint - Congratulations on the raise! That is awesome! It sounds like you had a really good day minus the queasiness!


----------



## maggz

Yay for a raise Mint!!! And I'm right there with you on the bloat. I've actually lost a few pounds but I look like I have a little pudge... and it gets bigger as the day goes on. I still fit all my jeans but I haven't worn my tightest ones in a while. I'm gonna go get some more leggings and baggy shirts haha they're just too comfy!! 

Sweetbliss I haven't checked mayan but chinese says girl for me too. I'm wondering if I should do the baking soda test :)


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, I haven't checked the thread since I've been back from holidays so hope everyone is well but just wanted to give a quick update before I shoot off to work. 

Holidays were hard with morning sickness wiping me out some days but this week since I've come back has been the hardest yet. I can't even look in the fridge anymore for fear of being sick and I developed some spotting earlier this week whenever I peed. The blood has been brown which I take small comfort from but I also started drinking probiotic yoghurt drinks and I think they have made my tummy all screwy because I've developed diarrhea on top of my ms! The early pregnancy unit won't see me until the diarrhea has gone so it's bland foods all the way for me at the moment. My biggest nightmare right now would be finding out I've had a missed miscarriage so I'm trying to look at the positive that it wasn't red blood. 

I'll catch up with you all later once I've finished work hopefully (if I finish - had to go home sick yesterday!)


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Just dropping in to say hi!

Sweetbliss, nice scan :) isn't seeing those tiny feet soon amazing...

Congrats on the rise Mint :)

Welsh, fingers crossed that things work out well for you. Try to relax and rest completely. I had a lot of spotting and slight bleeding scare due to threatened miscarriage, but it stopped after doctor gave me progesterone supplements. Hopefully you'll get to see the doctor soon.

As for me, things can't go bad like this... I was so happy that I'm done with MS, but started again since Wednesday night and have been throwing up soo much that I had to get some IV again. Since its holiday time here in India, only the casualty dr saw me. She said that some ppl do have nausea till the end too. I'm just hoping I'm not one of them. My mom had that with my sister :( Last time when my nausea was worse, it was mainly due to the progesterone dose and dr reduced it gradually from 200mg to the 10 mg dose I'm taking now. I'm supposed to stop that after 8th. So, hoping that would bring a difference.


----------



## Karen916

welshgem, I'm so sorry to hear about the scare you've been having, and hope and pray that everything will turn out ok! Had you been more active than usual before the spotting? When I had mine earlier on the doctor said that extra exertion could be the culprit, even something as simple as straining for bowel movements. Best of luck to you! :hugs:

SanJan and Mia, I'm sorry you're still feeling so sick! I found that shortly after reaching that 13 week mark things started getting better. I still get queasy once in a while but I'm not gagging/heaving like I used to do daily (I think it's happened maybe twice in the last 2 weeks). Hope you'll feel better soon!

Mint, congrats on the raise! Very exciting! And as for the bloat or bump, I think everyone is just different! I started showing really early, before the norm, I think. Do you have a smaller frame? That can contribute to it.

sweetbliss, I honestly starting feeling the flutters at around 8 weeks! I was lying down in bed and felt it and thought, what the heck was that? I didn't think it could be the baby since it was so early, but it's the same type of feeling I've been having sporadically, and have been told that it is movement, so who knows? The actual kicking/poking feeling, though, was just for the first time on Tuesday.

Bree, when did you start feeling kicks?

I had a dream the other night that I was at my ultrasound, and the sonographer told us we were having a boy! We'll see! My mom really wants a girl, my mother-in-law really wants a boy; to be honest, I am kind of hoping for a girl but obviously I will be happy with any healthy baby! My ideal would be to have two girls and a boy in the end. :)


----------



## MolGold

I am so sorry for all the nausea, Mia and Sanjan!

So happy for your raise Mint!

Hope everyone else is good!

My chinese predictor says girl too - and by the way ladies, I read that doing the baking soda test emits harmful fumes and not recommended. :| DH would really love a boy I think, though he doesnt say so.

Sweet - Wow I am nearly 8 weeks and dying to feel a flutter :)


----------



## MolGold

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't checked the thread since I've been back from holidays so hope everyone is well but just wanted to give a quick update before I shoot off to work.
> 
> Holidays were hard with morning sickness wiping me out some days but this week since I've come back has been the hardest yet. I can't even look in the fridge anymore for fear of being sick and I developed some spotting earlier this week whenever I peed. The blood has been brown which I take small comfort from but I also started drinking probiotic yoghurt drinks and I think they have made my tummy all screwy because I've developed diarrhea on top of my ms! The early pregnancy unit won't see me until the diarrhea has gone so it's bland foods all the way for me at the moment. My biggest nightmare right now would be finding out I've had a missed miscarriage so I'm trying to look at the positive that it wasn't red blood.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all later once I've finished work hopefully (if I finish - had to go home sick yesterday!)

So sorry for your scare :hugs: Have you talked to your doc yet? Hope everything is great.. My mom spotted for 3 months with my sister and she was born healthy. Some people just spot intermittently. I hope its just that :)


----------



## mangoberry

Hi all dropping in to ask a quick question. I have been having some light pink and a little red spotting since yesterday and it has just been 4 weeks for me. I called the doctor and they said it's my choice whether I want to show it to them or not. I was thinking to just wait and see, what do you girls suggest?


----------



## klink

Mangoberry - They probably won't see anything on an ultrasound quite yet, but I'd probably go in either way, maybe they can draw some blood and look if your hcg levels rise. Hope it's just some uneventful spotting. :flower:

welshgem - Sorr for your spotting. While I can understand that they don't want you to come in when you're sick, I think they should still see you. I had a stomach bug and my OB saw me regardless, to make sure I'm not too dehydrated. 

Karen - I dreamed a lot that I have a boy but also had some girl dreams, and we are having a boy, so who knows :)


----------



## swampmaiden

mango.. could be implantation bleeding.. i had that at 6 weeks.. sometimes it just takes awhile for it to work its way out,my midwife said


----------



## klink

But isn't old blood brown? I always thought pink and bright red is fresh. 
We did our gender reveal today :) here is the picture.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1162-vert.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mangoberry

Thank u all, I think I will wait and see how it goes and if things get worse will go to doctor. I feel a roller coaster ride these days


----------



## Mintastic

Welshgem - sorry you are spotting. I agree, rest! And eat bananas, applesauce, rice, and toast. But I also agree you should be seen regardless of the GI issues. Is there an alternate hospital you can try?

Mango - my implantation bleeding was pink and brown so pink isn't always bad - it wasn't red through. I think you should go to the doc in case you need progesterone. My bff had bad bleeding with her first and nearly lost him if it weren't for the progesterone. Good luck!


----------



## lacanadienne

Congrats on the raise, Mint! :happydance:

Welsh, sorry youre having a bit of a scare. Hopefully it will all get sorted soon. :hugs:

SanJan, thats too bad that youre feeling so sick again. Is there anything the doctor can give you to help?

Mango, I would get it checked out just in case.

Klink, the gender reveal is adorable. :thumbup:

And it's Friday! The work week is officially over for me, and I survived even despite my cold! :happydance: I also got some homeopathics approved by my naturopath, so I'm hoping they help.


----------



## swampmaiden

Mint, thats awesome you know about the BRAT diet for GI problems.. bananas, rice, applesauce and toast.. what a brilliant suggestion, I hope it helps you, welshgem :)


----------



## mangoberry

Thanks Mint and swampmaiden, I called my doctor's office yesterday evening and they asked me to come for blood-work to check whether my HCG level has raised since my last checkup or not, to confirm that the pregnancy is going in the right direction, though the nurse said that they would only be able to give me the result of the blood-work on Monday morning, till then she asked me to not walk around much and relax over the weekend.


----------



## klink

I'm glad you got it checked out :) Hope everything will be fine! :flower:


----------



## MiaGirl

Welsh sorry about the bleeding and illness. I hope you feel better and everything's ok. 

Mango spotting does sound scary especially so early on, but like others said it can be really normal and not mean anything bad. Have. Good rest this weekend and I hope you get good results from the doctor soon. 

Klink very cute gender reveal! 

SanJan so sorry the ms came back for you! I hope medicine helps you. I don't think mine is bad enough to warrant meds yet, but it's still driving me crazy so I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling :(

I hope everyone has a good and relaxing weekend. I know I'll be trying to do nothing....:winkwink:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welsh - Sorry you're feeling sick again! I hope that things start to get better for you soon or that the doctor can at least help you out. 

SanJan - Sorry you're feeling so sick too! When would you be able to see your doctor again? 

Karen - When is your ultrasound to find out the gender?

Klink - Super cute gender reveal! 

Mango - I'm glad your doctor agreed to do some bloodwork. Has your spotting slowed down?

Things are good here, nothing new to really report. Just wanted to check in with you all. Hope you're enjoying your weekend!


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! Geesh took me a while to catch up its been a few days. Sorry for those of you having spotting. 

Welsh I hope you get seen soon but like they said it seems to happen a lot. 

Mint, congrats on your raise!! 

Maggz I totally got an image of you hlosing a plum!! Now I'm a plum too, and will totally do that when I go to the store tomorrow!

Mango, I was about 5 weeks and had light pink spotting. It was a tiny amount but the midwife said it was probably implantation. I'm sure that's what it is for you too!

Afm, feeling pretty good just really tired. Seems I get cold really wasy now as well which I find odd. It's cold here, going to get down to 36F tonight so DH turned the heat on. I was trying to hold off but he didn't want me to be uncomfortable 

We went to my brothers today and told him and his family! I got him and his wife both congratulations cards on becoming an aunt an an uncle. It was so fun! She screamed and he was really happy. He thought he'd never be an uncle except by marriage. I'm so glad I got to tell them finally!!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Min - I've been really well! Just plodding along hahaha! Heartburn is terrible - have you talked to your doctor about it? They gave me this wonderful medication that cured it in the first night (and it was my first night sleep in ages) I think it's Ranitidine. Also congrats on your raise! That's wonderful :)

Karen- I think I felt my first movement at around 15-16wks (flutters) and my first jabs at about 18wks and at 19wks I could actually see her kicking my tummy (from the outside) and other people could feel it. 

Sweetbliss - your scan is wonderful :) congrats!!

lacanadienne - Cribs! How exciting! If you've already been how did it go?!
I did my glucose test the other day, the 2 hour one. Might I say the drink was pretty darn unpleasant but it sent little miss crazy! I was lucky that there was another mama there and we sat and chatted for the whole 2 hours, I also noticed how all decorum goes out the window when you're pregnant - the stuff I talked about with this lady was stuff I normally wouldn't even tell a doctor and she did the same hahah!!! 

I've also just sent my resume into my old employer (I figure no one new would hire me right now), so I have everything crossed that they can offer me even some casual work - they are aware I'm pregnant and we've been talking via email for some weeks now, a bit of extra $$ would be perfect - especially since I want to go baby shopping! Baby shower on the 25th of October - so coming up fast! I'm having a high tea/BBQ and flat out planning for it and getting everything together. Have any of you ladies thought about baby showers and what you want to do?


----------



## maggz

Hey all, weekends been pretty boring I worked tonight and yesterday and had a killer migraine so I pretty much laid down and slept all day until I went to work. 

Dini that's so awesome that they were so happy for you! 

Bree no I haven't thought about baby showers yet, my DH has an idea what he wants but honestly there's no one were very close with where we live and I don't know if you're supposed to do your own shower? 
We don't really do them back home since most babies are christened and that's when everybody comes to give presents and have a big baby party haha. 
So please enlighten me on the customs!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, sorry about your headache :nope: I hope you are feeling better. Migraines are awful!! 

I've been thinking about the baby shower, only because my MIL and step mom have both mentioned it. Probably won't be until February so too cold for a BBQ which is exactly what I wanted :cry: 

I want MIL to throw it, but my step mom wants to and if she does it will be terrible and trashy with only 10 people invited..so I told her she has to work with MIL. DH's family is huge and so it will have to be in a large location. 

I think I'll think about it more when we know if we are team blue or pink. 

Maggz, I think if you throw your own it's totally fine!! Some people do, because they don't have super close friends or family near by. You could do just a little get together with the friends you do have to celebrate. What is DH thinking about?

Oh...so I had the most awful awful dream last night, couldn't go back to sleep.:growlmad: In my dream I started spotting at work and was planning on going to the ER as I work in a hospital, but for some reason a bunch of us had to go to another hospital for something so I texted DH to come get me there and we'd go back to my hospital to the ER. But when I got to that hospital I started with bright red bleeding with lots of clots and it went through my clothes and everywhere. I was crying and so upset and scared and the people around me didn't even know I was pregnant which made it worse. It was so realistic, I woke up in a panic and I swear if I didn't have a doppler at home I would have gone to the ER this morning. I didn't really think it was "intuition" but was scared it was my mind telling me something. But baby is swimming around in there with a good heart rate of 176. Had to chase it all over to get it long enough to read :happydance::happydance:

I think it was maybe because I broke the news to my brother and his family last night and for some reason I think I'm scared I jinxed it lol. 

What a terrible start to my morning!


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, that's great that your family is so happy for you. Yikes about the nightmare, though. DH had a similar one a few days ago, but it was one in which I apparently decided to get an abortion (which I would never do). Anyway, nightmares are scary, but I don't think they have any truth to them.

So we went to look at cribs yesterday and today (and had a peek at strollers and car seats at the same time). I was tempted to buy the car seat I want (Evenflo Symphony DLX) today because it was on sale at Babies R Us, but I'll wait on it - probably put it on the registry. Basically I went to Sears, Babies R Us and a furniture store. I found the cribs at both Sears and Babies R Us less sturdy (and the dressers that go with them horrible), but obviously cheaper. The one nicer set at Babies R Us had prices comparable to the furniture store, so I guess I have to decide. I like the idea of helping out a local business, and they have quality stuff, but I have to decide how much I'm willing to spend.

I haven't really thought about a baby shower concretely, but DH's family is really into that kind of stuff, so we might end up having two - one where he's from, and one here.


----------



## Mintastic

Real quick about baby showers - I have consistently heard that it is extremely poor form to throw your own. And also that you can't even ask someone to throw it for you, they have to offer. 

I think the closest acceptable thing is to throw a "meet the baby" introduction party after baby is born. People would bring gifts to that too but you wouldn't have a registry or anything.

I have looked into it because one friend offered to "help" if a different friend offers to throw it but neither of my other 2 close friends have offered to throw it. I threw both of my BFF's showers but when she tried to throw my bridal shower it was a total disaster and other friends had to step in to help. So... while I would love to have a nice shower I don't know if it is in the cards for me.


----------



## Dini

A friend of mine is having a shower after baby is born. She is team yellow and I think that's a great idea. Mint maybe you could do that, and you could still register because people may still check for that. Of course her mom is throwing hers.


----------



## Mintastic

Dini, yeah if no one offers that is what we'll do for sure. 
Also, that was great about telling your family and that they are all about it. 

My BIL and DH are actually not speaking right now because of the fact that BIL left right after we announced it and blames my DH for not telling him in advance or else he wouldn't have made other plans (we HAD plans to all go out to dinner while MIL was visiting - that should have been plans enough...). The whole point was for it to be a surprise so giving him advance heads up would have spoiled it. And DH is mad obviously since BIL was so rude about it. Sigh...


----------



## klink

My friend who is also stationed here in italy offered to throw me one if I should find out the gender early. And I did and told her that we are having a boy and all she said was "oh congrats!" Havent heard anything since and we are moving in 11 days so I doubt that my baby shower here is still happening. I think my MIL will throw me one though. 

Mint, sorry that your BIL is so rude about it. :/


----------



## Karen916

Mango, I'm glad you were able to get in to see a doctor! I hope you will get some great news this morning. Good luck! :hugs:

Dini, I'm glad your family was so excited! I'm sorry about the terrible dream, though. I've had a few of those kind of dreams myself. I think it's just a natural outpouring of the various anxieties we feel. I've also heard that rising pregnancy hormones lead to stranger and more vivid than normal dreams. A couple nights ago, I had a dream that this old man who sings in the choir with me committed suicide by jumping out of the Eiffel Tower! I was so horrified when I woke up. When I saw him later that morning I wanted to give him a huge hug, haha.

Mint, I'm sorry your DH and BIL are having issues. I hope they will patch things up soon. :)

Bree, that is exciting that your baby shower is coming up so soon! Mine is booked for February 21. It is going to be at my church and we are going to do a Noah's Ark theme. I can't wait to find out the gender so we can plan the decorations more elaborately.

sweetbliss, I still haven't been able to book the appointment, unfortunately. I tried calling a few days ago and she said they still haven't gotten their schedule for that far ahead, so they can't book appointments past October 17 yet. She did say that she thought October 31 would be a great day to go (I'll be 19+2) so I'm going to hope for that day and keep calling every few days to see if their new schedule has come in yet.

Happy Monday, everyone! I hope it will be a great day for all. :thumbup:


----------



## MiaGirl

Dini I've had m/c dreams too and they are the scariest things! It's the nicest relief to wake up and realize it wasn't real. 

Lacanadienne that's fun to go furniture shopping! I've yet to feel like getting off the couch to shop, but as soon as I feel better I'm so excited to peruse baby items!

Mint that's such a bummer about DH and BIL. Hopefully they can see the big picture soon enough and move past it. 

So DH and I are sooo upset right now! We got our bill from the first u/s and it was $40. But now we got another bill for $400! The $40 was just a small part of it apparently. Insurance isn't helping at all until we meet our $1000 deductible :( it just threw us off guard how expensive it is so I'm planning to cancel mine for next week. We can't afford to be paying that much for every u/s. I'm just so sad because I thought we'd see our baby in a week, but now we're just going to have the 20 week one. I've just been throwing up/crying all morning. Wasn't expecting this stress :(


----------



## Mintastic

Mia! Look into private scans. I forget where you live but around here I think they range from $60-$125. Way less than $440!
Good luck.


----------



## mangoberry

Hi all, I did get the results in the morning today. Progesterone level was 14.9(they are going to start me on some intravaginal pills) and HCG was 891(which the nurse said is the place where you should be). Thank you Mintastic to ask me to go for a checkup - apparently my progesterone level are not where they are supposed to be.


----------



## Mintastic

Great mangoberry! Progesterone suppositories saved my nephew's life (my best friend's little boy).
So when I hear about women being told by doctors that nothing can be done to help them with early bleeding/early mc warning signs it makes me want to scream and cry and hit things. 
Yes in plenty of cases nothing can be done but if it is a progesterone issue something can absolutely be done! 

I really hope that the suppositories help you like they helped my bff and that your bean keeps sticking and growing!


----------



## mangoberry

Thanks Mintastic, I was thanking you in my mind many times today :) I hope everything goes fine.


----------



## Dini

Mia I'm so sorry to hear about the ultrasound bill. I totally understand and maybe look into a private. I think I can get one around here for about $100. 

Mango I'm so glad you got the results and are starting the progesterone. Mine was low as well and I think it is why I've made it this far! 

No nightmares last night, yay!! Did have crazy ms and dizziness this morning though. Thought I'd never make it to work safely today.


----------



## welshgem

Mia - sorry to hear about your u/s bill. The other ladies suggestions about a private scan sounds like a good idea. I take for granted that we get get free healthcare in the UK but we still paid privately for an early scan just to be sure. 

Mangoberry - I'm glad you got checked out and you can get your progesterone levels up. 

Mint - you're so right about doctors saying they can't help in the early stages. I was more knowledgeable on progesterone that my doctor was and they won't check your progesterone levels as a standard which is very frustrating. 

AFM - the spotting stopped almost as soon as it started but the diarrhea is still on and off. It was bad over the weekend but Has slowed down considerably now. I'm now just having a bm once a day but it's still like diarrhea when it comes (tmi sorry!)

I'm still suffering from ms too - definitely getting into a "pattern" of it now. Always sick once in the mornings and 2/3 times in the evenings. At least I seem to be coping ok in work. 

Have taken to sleeping in the spare bed this week already! My back has been in pieces because I'm not getting to stretch out properly when I'm sharing the bed with my OH. I find I get a much better nights sleep when I'm sleeping on my own.


----------



## Karen916

mangoberry, I'm so glad you got a great HCG result, and that they were able to identify and treat the progesterone issue! Hopefully it will be smooth sailing for you from here on out. :)

welshgem, I'm very happy the spotting has stopped. Hopefully the diarrhea will taper off, as well. That must be no fun. Hope you feel better soon!

Mia, I'm sorry about the unexpected ultrasound cost! I can't believe it's so expensive. That seems so unfair for something that only takes a couple minutes. :(

How is everyone doing today?

I am getting sooo into baby shopping!!! It's so much fun. We've picked out a crib for sure, and have narrowed down a few other things, such as the high chair, playard, etc. It's also great fun looking online at the little things, such as bibs, hooded towels, etc. I especially love those hooded towels; I think they're so cute! I want to get a Tigger one, which I figure would be great for either a girl or a boy. I've also been getting the "nesting instinct" big time lately. I have these strong urges to clean out and organize my front closet and kitchen cupboards, and of course to start the nursery. Previously that room had been storage for various things such as gift wrapping supplies, the leftover alcohol from our wedding, etc. but we worked on it the last couple days and now it's basically empty and ready to be filled with baby stuff! I made a little floor plan of how I want to lay out all the furniture. Can't wait till I can actually do it!


----------



## MiaGirl

Mango I'm glad you're getting started on progesterone and I really hope that does the trick for you. 

Welsh sorry the ms has fully kicked in for you, but I'm glad you can still function at work. And sleep wherever you need to sleep to get that very important rest!

Karen nesting sounds like so much fun. I'm glad you've found a lot of things you like. I think those towels with the hoods are really cute too. 

Thanks for the private scan suggestions everyone, I may look into that soon. It was just hard to get such shocking news about the costs, but I've come to terms with it since there's nothing I can do about it. 
I have a regular doctors appointment Thursday morning and I'm hoping they'll at least use the Doppler so I can hear the heartbeat. Has that been typical for anyone else at their regular doctors visits?


----------



## Karen916

Mia, my OB used the doppler at my last appointment. I was 13 weeks, 5 days at the time. The appointment before that, when I was 9+5, she did a quick ultrasound.

Hopefully you will get to hear the heartbeat at yours! :)


----------



## lacanadienne

mango, glad you got your results so you can work on the problem.

Mia, that sounds crazy! Sounds like they are assuming most people get it covered by their insurance, so they just gouge people.

Karen, that sounds like so much fun! The only reason I haven't had the urge to do something about the nursery has been that I am still getting over my cold, and have been exhausted at the end of the work day. Hopefully I will have some of my energy back soon.


----------



## Dini

Baby shopping sounds like so much fun!! I am holding off for a while but will probably start looking at stuff to get an idea of what we want soon. We agreed to do nothing baby related until after the NT scan which is thursday! 

My heartburn is kicking my butt! Even in the middle of the day. 

? For you all. When you hear a horrible story from someone IRL or on here like losing the baby at over 14 weeks when the 12 week scan was great, how do you keep from freaking out? I start to finally feel better about the pregnancy and then something like that comes along and scares me.


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, there are no guarantees in life, but I figure there is a 0.5% chance of miscarriage after a good NT scan, so I can't live my life freaking out about every possibility. I mean you're more likely to get hit by a car, and yes, it does happen, but I try to put things into perspective.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies just checking in to say hi

Ive pretty much been on the couch if Im not working.. and today Ive been having these intermittant cramps.. theyre really light, slightly like my period cramps or like I pulled a muscle or something.. its probably just round ligament pain, but it worries me. Theyre also mainly on the right side too, which is reassuring.. 

But Dini, it makes me think of your ???... how likely is it to have a pregnancy loss at 17 weeks, after detecting heartbeat multiple times yadda yadda.. I think im just hormonal lately, cuz Ive also been extra bitchy... sigh..

everything else is well tho.. just still tired all the time


----------



## Dini

Swampmaiden I hope the pain lets up soon. And you are all right about the chances and lacanadienne I like the analogy that you are more likely to get hit by a car. You're totally right and just because it happened to someone else doesn't mean it will happen to me. 

Sometimes the hormones just knock my better judgement aside lol. 

I had so little energy today. I hope that starts to get better soon. I'm hoping to start an aqua Zumba class in a few weeks maybe increasing my activity will help my energy levels.


----------



## Christina86

I have a strange feeling I really over did it today. I go to college on a campus on a very large hill. There are some areas that I park where I don't have to climb what seems like mountains to get to class. Today I went off campus for an agency visit with someone and came back. She parked in the lower lot. I walked up that large hill. I was completely out of breath by the end, feeling really dizzy. I went to my next two classes and just felt off. I got home and I was spotting light brown. It really freaked me out (DH too as he called the dr. himself!!) It seems to have stopped now and it only happened a few times. It worries me but my doctor wasn't concerned and said it is normal as long as it is brown with no other symptoms (bad cramping, etc.) She asked how I was feeling and I said my boobs were sore, I am really tired and I still can't eat or drink much and am continuing on the zofran. It's for sure been quite a day and I think it's time for me to curl up and go to bed.


----------



## MolGold

hey ladies how are all of you?

My cold n flu let up earlier this week and I am drowned in work! I am afraid it might tire me out :( Couldn't catch up with you all lately.

I hear your fears too, I had a loss at 7w and now that that's over, I am obsessing about the 13w mark. I guess 26w will be next after that :) I guess all that worrying is our developing motherly instinct :)


----------



## Karen916

Aww, lacanadienne, you've had that cold for so long! :( I hope you'll get some relief soon!

Dini, I'm sorry that hearing about that other situation got you feeling nervous! I had trouble with that earlier, too, so I've told myself not to read any more sad stories like that. They get me too anxious. But I agree with lacanadienne, it is very unlikely, so we have to try to focus on the positive, as difficult as that can be when we are carrying something so precious! That's why I'm so glad to have you girls to share with! :hugs:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

swampmaiden, I'm sorry you've been feeling bothersome cramps and have felt kinda lousy! Not to be too TMI, but sometimes I get little cramps if I am constipated... Could that be it for you? In regards to the hormones/emotions, I felt like that last night, too. Everything was annoying to me and I wasn't being as nice to my husband as I should. I just felt drained. Then when I got in bed he reached out his arms to pull me in and hug me and I just started crying for no reason. Argh, lol.

Christina, I'm sorry you had that scary experience! I'm glad the spotting seems to have stopped. My doctor said spotting can happen due to over-exertion, so I bet that's what happened. I've been feeling more breathless and lightheaded lately, which I think are due to our heart rates and blood volume going up, but blood pressure going down, if I have that correct. I find it's worse for me in warmer temperatures, too.

Two crazy busy days for me, and then it will be Thanksgiving weekend! I can't wait!


----------



## MiaGirl

Swampmaiden sorry you've been feeling those cramps. But it's most likely nothing to worry about like you said, just an annoyance right now. 

Dini, choosing positivity really is best and I love that we find it here :) otherwise it's true there are too many sad stories you can read out there. But think about how many happy stories there are for every one sad one! The odds are with you. 

Molgold I'm glad your cold has gone away but sorry you're swamped with work, that's no fun. 

I found a place not too far from me that will do a gender u/s for just $60! So I'm going to ask about pushing my December u/s at the doctor's back until January (so my payment counts towards next year's deductible). And then I could find out the gender at this private place even before 20 weeks! I'm still bummed to cancel my Monday u/s, but to save over $400 is worth it to me anyway.


----------



## Dini

Christina I'm sorry you had that experience. I had one very very similar at about 6wk from over exertion and it never came back. I just rested that night and tried to relax. 

Mia that's awesome about the cheap gender scan!! How early will they do it? 

Ugh my back is killing me this morning and I'm a bit crampy. I think my bed is the culprit, it hurts everyday when I get up and goes away after a few hours. The cramping is likely nothing but I do wish it would stop. 

Getting nervous about my scan tomorrow. If all is well we are telling more family including DH's 10 year old brother. Then everyone will know!!


----------



## Christina86

Thanks to both of you. It is worrisome. I'm assuming I just over did it. It is still there -very slightly- today but now how it was yesterday. My friend who is a nurse said it is normal and unless I have cramping or sharp pains to not worry. And I dont. I just want everything to be okay so not worrying probably isn't going to happen. I just have to breathe. It also doesn't hekp that my symptoms are less severe. I was able to use the bathroom (after a week) so I'm thinking my lack of appetite and feeling the way I did was a combonation of morning sickness and severe constipation issues (tmi sorry). I do take comfort in that the baby was healthy with a strong heart beat at the U/s a week ago. =]


----------



## MiaGirl

Dini they say they'll do it starting at 15 weeks! That seems slightly unreliable to me though? I don't know...I'd probably wait to schedule it until like 17/18 to be more sure they could tell, I'd hate to waste the trip there. 
I hope your scan goes well tomorrow! It seems like it'd definitely be a safe enough time for everyone to know now. 

Christina that's good things are getting better. It sounds like a scary experience but since it didn't get worse I wouldn't worry anymore. Maybe ask your doctor for suggestions on helping with the constipation because that really is so uncomfortable.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies

christina, Im glad the spotting is subsiding, it very well could be from the over exertion

thanks everyone else for the reassurance about the cramps.. Ive been fine today, and even though Im sure they were RLP and not gas cramps, sometimes things moving thru the intestines have to squeeze past the uterus and the ligaments supporting the uterus have some spasms in protest.
tmi alert: constipation super sucks.. I drink lots of water and eat lots of veggies, so when I go it all comes out fairly easily, ie no straining.... BUT I seem to go only like every 3 days. I try not to worry about that either.. but seriously, between digestive issues, cramps, giant boobs, hormones...it just seems theres always something!!!

MiaGirl... hell ya on saving $400 on a medical ultrasound. The private ones are great! You dont feel rushed, the techs are still trained people and really know their business! Can't wait to hear the results :)

Karen, it sounds like you have a very sweet husband... mine is really sweet too.. hes a much nicer person than I am.. and I miss him!!! 6 more weeks to go before I see him again, it sucks having to do ALL the dishes all the time now, and no one to cuddle with at night. I named my body pillow after DH... funny, sad, true... lol


----------



## MiaGirl

I finally got to hear the heartbeat today! Got me all teary-eyed, I loved it! I saw a different doctor than last time and this one said I don't need to go to the high-risk department. He said there's basically no hereditary connection between us and what happened in DH's family, so that was really great news! 

They couldn't move my 20 week u/s to January so I'll have to just suck it up and pay all $600 for it, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm sooo excited for November 25th now to find out gender!


----------



## Dini

MiaGirl said:


> I finally got to hear the heartbeat today! Got me all teary-eyed, I loved it! I saw a different doctor than last time and this one said I don't need to go to the high-risk department. He said there's basically no hereditary connection between us and what happened in DH's family, so that was really great news!
> 
> They couldn't move my 20 week u/s to January so I'll have to just suck it up and pay all $600 for it, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm sooo excited for November 25th now to find out gender!

Yay for not having to move to the High risk dept! 

I'm hoping for a gender scan around then as well.


----------



## Dini

NT scan went great today, so relieved!! All measurements were normal, but it took her a while to get it because baby was all over the place! It definitely loves to suck its thumb at this point lol, and it looked like it was chewing on it a few times. Heart rate was 170 and baby measured 4 days ahead at 13w2d but I will wait until I see my regular OB in 2 weeks to decide if the due date should change. The maternal fetal medicine people said they'd use the new one because they obtained it but my OB may choose to stick with the original so I'm doing that for now. 

Here are a few pics.

https://s18.postimg.org/3pqtxutrd/Photct_09_1_04_28_PM.jpg
image upload without registration
https://s27.postimg.org/4awbm4edf/Photct_09_1_17_52_PM.jpg
screenshot on pc


----------



## sweetbliss89

I am WAY behind! Sorry I've been MIA ladies! I hope you all are feeling well! To those that are sick or dealing with spotting, I'm sorry :( I hope you all start to feel better soon! Keep those positive thoughts though! 

Dini - Those are great pictures! So glad you got to see your sweet baby. 

I can't believe so many of us will be finding out the genders soon! We're still waiting to hear a date from DH's work about when he has to leave so I can then schedule our private scan before then. I'm thinking I'll schedule it for November 7th. I'll be 17 weeks that day so I think it'd be a good time. DH may want to go the week before that though, I'll see what he says :) It is all so exciting though!


----------



## Dini

I think we are going to try to wait until the week before thanksgiving and do a private gender scan because I doubt the OB will do it before thanksgiving. We want to announce then.


----------



## SanJan

Hi ladies, sorry, I've been MIA for sometime. Have been busy with both work and nausea :dohh: But it seems to be subsiding though. Definitely better in the last two days after stopping the progesterone supplements.

I hope everyone's nausea has subsided!

Hope everyone is doing really good! Can't believe most of us are soo close to finding out the gender :happydance: I just hope I'll try to get a peek at things during U/S and would be able to make a good guess. We are hoping for a pink bundle but sometimes, my gut feeling says that it's going to be a blue bump.. Lets see :)

Sorry, haven't caught up on the thread completely yet. Will reply once I'm all up to date :D


----------



## lacanadienne

Mia, that's great about the heartbeat! I get to hear mine on Tuesday next week.

Dini, great u/s! I hope that gives you some reassurance.

I'm doing a bit better from my cold, but am still very tired, and it's been raining all week so the kids have been cooped up inside. Not very fun when you have to try to teach them. The problem is when a cold gets in my lungs, it takes a while to go away. Plus I couldn't take very much to help.

To all, Happy Canadian Thanksgiving! It's Monday, so long weekend here! Hooray! Hopefully I get some much-needed rest.


----------



## Karen916

Mia and Dini, congrats on the wonderful appointments!! I'm very happy for you. :happydance:

sweetbliss, I hope you can get your gender u/s scheduled soon! :) Any guesses as to the gender?

Sanjan, sorry you've still been feeling nauseated, but I'm glad it's starting to get better!

Happy Thanksgiving, lacanadienne (and any other fellow Canucks out there! Please forgive me if I've missed you!)!! I hope your cold will continue to subside. Indoor recesses are no fun... hopefully the weather will improve so you can have quieter breaks!

I tried for I think the 4th time now to schedule my appointment, and their new calendar still isn't in. :/ She says it should be there for sure on Tuesday, though, so I will be calling in as early as I can. If all goes well, I'll find out 3 weeks from today! Yippee! :)

Happy weekend, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Karen916

Oh, and here's my latest bump picture, from 16 weeks - I think the baby is starting to go through a growth spurt!!! Does anyone else have an updated bump pic to share? I love to see them!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks resized.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SanJan

Mia, congrats on hearing the hearbeat! Isn't that a wonderful sound :) And :happydance: for not in the high risk category any more!

Dini, nice U/S pics :)

Lacanadienne, Have you got some meds for your cold? Hope it eases soon

Karen, good luck on getting the appointment as your convenience. and just 3 more weeks! Yayy :)

And happy Canadian thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## MiaGirl

Dini great pictures!! It's awesome to see so much detail!

SanJan I'm glad your nausea seems to be subsiding a bit, hope you're fully better soon. 

Karen that's so fun you'll probably get to find out gender really soon! And great bump pic, looks awesome! I'll take my 13 week picture Sunday and share it here. I think it's becoming a real bump now because it's there when I wake up and feels harder than just bloat now. Yay!

Also I *think* my nausea is going away...just hope I don't jinx it by saying that. It's still not good at night, but during the last two afternoons I've felt better!


----------



## swampmaiden

MiaGirl said:


> They couldn't move my 20 week u/s to January so I'll have to just suck it up and pay all $600 for it, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm sooo excited for November 25th now to find out gender!

Mia, why can't you just cancel the appointment instead of moving it? They have to let you cancel... then call back in a day or two and reschedule it for January. Don't let those receptionists push you around!!! :flower:


----------



## MiaGirl

It was the doctor who told me I need to have it right around 20 weeks which is late Nov/early Dec. He said to push it to January I'd be 25 weeks and they don't get as good of a look at the baby then. (Maybe the more crammed it's getting the harder to see everything?)
It does seem strange that just a few weeks could make a lot of difference but I'm choosing to trust the doctor on it.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Canadienne - I hope that you get some relief from your cold soon and also that the weather subsides so that the children can be a bit more focused for you! 

Karen - I am really not sure about gender. I asked DH tonight what he felt it was deep down and he said girl. I was surprised. He's said he wants a boy first but will be happy no matter what. I'm going to call tomorrow to schedule the scan :) I hope you get the date that you want for the scan! Your bump is adorable!

SanJan - I'm glad you're starting to feel better!

Mia - I hope the nausea continues to improve for you too! 


DH and I went to the mall today and made a bear for the baby at Build A Bear :) He made me one when we were only 18 and I've slept with it every night since so I thought it'd be neat if we made our baby's first bear together for our baby. It was a lot of fun. We bought a baby name book too and walked around Babies R Us. It was a good day but felt so long. I am beyond drained! Question for you ladies... on the fruits week by week chart they say I am a peach now but next week is a lemon. I've never seen a peach that was smaller than a lemon. Is is just me or are those 2 backwards? I feel like it should go lime, plum, lemon, peach.


----------



## klink

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been gone for a while! We are in the middle of the moving process and most of our stuff is gone so DH hogs the laptop all the time ;)

Hope everyone has been doing good lately! As for me, nothing is really new. I'm getting cramps every now and then but those are most likely growing pains cause I had them in the early weeks a lot, actually if I think about it now for the past two days or so I think I haven't even had them. Other than that - round ligament pains suck! And huge boobs suck too! I've always had big boobs but holy cow, are they getting uncomfortable. And my nipples still hurt .... a lot! We move in the hotel on tuesday and fly out on early friday morning. I'm excited to spend some time with DH family! Here's my 16 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







974391_961754237184432_1103466959_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maggz

Hey all sorry I haven't been keeping up, hope everyone is doing well! 
Such a cute bump klink! I hope mine will be that cute :) 

So we had the NT scan and then did the announcement on facebook yesterday:thumbup: Everything looked good and the ultrasound tech told us (when prompted) that it looked like a boy in there! (Not in so many words cause she can't say anything but she pointed us towards it haha)
Just thought I would share the little alien inside me, that waving picture just cracks me up :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1476.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1477.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









announce.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## SanJan

Nice bump Klink :)

Nice scan pics Maggz! And wow, look at tht lil fella waving :D Isn't it amazing to see those tiny fingers and toes in the NT scan. I just loved that part of it. And very cool announcement! So nice you got to get a guess at the gender. Are you guys gonna have a gender scan soon?


----------



## maggz

Thanks SanJan :) Yeah it's really amazing to see it all. The tech counted out the toes for us and took a pic and wrote "first footprint" 
It was all very cute and so fun to get all the pictures to have! Also making it more real, especially for DH!


----------



## MiaGirl

Sweetbliss I guess I haven't thought about the lemon/peach difference. I think with a lot of them there are such varying sizes though that it's all just kind of a fun estimate anyway :)

Klink very cute bump!! Sorry about the cramping but like you said it's probably just growing pains. I feel that occasionally too. 

Maggz great scan and announcement! That's really fun to see so much detail, and a hint at gender is exciting!

I found some cute maternity tops and a pair of jeans at a discount store today, so that was good. Not that I'm really needing them yet but the tops are wearable even before I have a big bump so I'm kind of excited about them :) anything to take my mind off the nausea is good!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - Your bump is adorable! Are your cramps different than what your period cramps were? I've been having some strange cramping too, I'm assuming it is just growing pains but they sure are uncomfortable. Safe travels on your trip! 

Maggz - Love your announcement! And those scan pics are good! I wish I had asked the u/s tech for a guess. I know she took a leg/butt shot but we didn't get to have that pic. I love that your tech counted out the little toes for you! Will you be getting a gender scan before the typical 20 week anatomy scan?

Mia - Yay for good deals! I still don't need maternity clothes either but the maternity jeans sure are comfy so I take advantage of them from time to time :)


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! How are you all? 

I'm having a good day today but yesterday the nausea hit me hard as well as fatigue. I'm hoping those days get fewer as time goes on. 

Klink Iove your bump!!

Maggz the scan and picture are so neat!! So glad it went well!

Sweet, your build a bear story is so sweet! Almost had me tearing up! 

Mia, I'm so ready to buy maternity jeans. I think I may the next time I get to the mall.


----------



## MiaGirl

When I first put on a pair of maternity jeans, I said to DH "these are so comfortable! Why don't all pants just have elastic waistbands??" For real though, they are awesome.


----------



## Christina86

Going shopping today! My clothes are getting tighter and tighter and my mom said she is going to buy me some new clothes! yay!!


----------



## Mintastic

Hi ladies -
Sorry I haven't posted in a bit but I have been reading everything. Loving all the bump and scan pics, and good news about heartbeat and everything!

My MIL sent us a care package for our anniversary and it included a $100 Macy's giftcard. So I can use at least $50 of that towards maternity clothes - although, at Macy's what does that mean? One thing? Two things?

MIL also sent a congratulations card that she admitted to having bought a while ago and been saving! Hilarious! She never once pressured us or asked us about babies so that was unexpected.

DH and I got into a bit of an argument yesterday because I pretty much slept all day. I got some good studying done in between naps but no housework. I think I really needed it though. Just have to get more done today.

Also, I have lost 3 pounds. I haven't vomited at all so should I be worried?


----------



## Christina86

Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies -
> Sorry I haven't posted in a bit but I have been reading everything. Loving all the bump and scan pics, and good news about heartbeat and everything!
> 
> My MIL sent us a care package for our anniversary and it included a $100 Macy's giftcard. So I can use at least $50 of that towards maternity clothes - although, at Macy's what does that mean? One thing? Two things?
> 
> MIL also sent a congratulations card that she admitted to having bought a while ago and been saving! Hilarious! She never once pressured us or asked us about babies so that was unexpected.
> 
> DH and I got into a bit of an argument yesterday because I pretty much slept all day. I got some good studying done in between naps but no housework. I think I really needed it though. Just have to get more done today.
> 
> Also, I have lost 3 pounds. I haven't vomited at all so should I be worried?

I wouldn't be. My doctor told me that it's normal to loose weight in the first trimester. She said anywhere up to a 15lb loss would be okay. I've now lost 17lbs, but I've been extremely sick. I have recently been able to eat normal food (with feeling like I am going to throw up but haven't:happydance:) about 3-4 days ago.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks Christina. Glad you are able to keep food down now. I hope it stops making you feel ill altogether soon.


----------



## swampmaiden

Mintastic said:


> My MIL sent us a care package for our anniversary and it included a $100 Macy's giftcard. So I can use at least $50 of that towards maternity clothes - although, at Macy's what does that mean? One thing? Two things?

Best thing you could get at Macys would be a maternity bra. They will actually measure you for one, and as you can get maternity clothes anywhere, a bra would be the best investment, since Macys is one of the few places where you can get a fitted, high quality maternity bra. Look to spend about $50 or so on one.


----------



## klink

I lost weight in my first trimester as well, don't worry. :flower:
As for maternity clothes, I've been wearing maternity pants for a good while now because with all the bloat I had in the beginning, it hurt my lower abdomen.
Sweetbliss- no, the cramps still feel like light period cramps but i get them when i lay super flat and everything is stretched out or when i sit weird and my belly kind of gets squeezed. My ob told me i just have to get used to being pregnant now. She said that it feels different now cause i can now feel my uterus.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks klink.

I don't think you are supposed to lay flat on your back after first tri anyway?


----------



## klink

I don't know, i know that later on the weight of the uterus and the baby will cut off a vein or whatever and make you dizzy, but I'll ask my ob on Thursday to make sure. Since all of our stuff got packed and I don't have my side sleeping pillow anymore, I wake up laying on my back :/


----------



## Mintastic

I know at my prenatal yoga class they say not to - but of course I would trust your doctor over my yoga teachers!
How soon will you get your pillow back?


----------



## klink

Unfortunately not until Thanksgiving so next week I'll just buy a new one lol


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mia - I was in a young girl's store today with a friend shopping for her daughter and all of their shorts/jeans had elastic waistbands! Why don't they make all pants like that?!

Mint - That's so nice that she sent you two a gift card! I haven't really lost weight, maybe a pound, but I haven't gained anything either and the doctors haven't seemed concerned so I would think it is fine. 

Klink - I wake up sleeping on my back too. What kind of pillow have you been using to sleep? I might need one of them.


----------



## klink

There are pregnancy boppy pillows but I'm using a normal side sleeper pillow. :) and there's no problem when you wake up on your back I read. Just your body telling you to roll back on your side. :flower:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Mintastic - yay for gift cards! Definitely invest in a good maternity bra or 2. Also, I know it was a while ago you posted but I just wanna say losing a bit of weight is totally normal, I lost 8kgs in two weeks and the doctor wasn't concerned at all (Did let me have another ultrasound however just to check bubs was getting all the nutrients she needed, so I wasn't complaining about getting to see her hahah)

Klink - Does your pillow make you uncomfortable? Or is it good to sleep with? I've always been a tummy sleeper and am finding it so hard to adjust to sleeping on my side. I end up on my back a few times a night anyway. 

AFM, my doctor announced quite happily the other day "Congrats on making the third trimester" when I walked through the door. Absolutely mind blowing that she'll be here soon. What a wonderful miracle that pregnancy is. I'm also seeing the OB and the midwives fortnightly now, which makes it seem that little bit more real. 
I've loved seeing all your bump and scan photos and thought I'd upload my very first bnb bump photo.

​
Hope you're all keeping well!


----------



## klink

Beautiful bump Bree!! And yay for third trimester :hugs:
That pillow is the best one I've had so far. It took just a little bit adjustment but once you get used to it it's awesome! 
I am flying on friday morning and I am so nervous! I hope baby and I are gonna make the flight safe and sound lol should I wear compression socks??


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies
sorry havent posted in a while. I am really loaded with work, travelling nearly 2hrs daily and working 10+ hrs .. and then there's the anxiety gripping me. I am 9w and Ive had no MS yet, whatever nausea I had (motion sickness) has gone away, so has the occasional cramps. I am not loosing weight but not gaining any either.. I am worried if everything is ok :| 
I cant wait for my NT scan in 2 weeks to confirm everything is fine. DH got me surprise maternity clothes to cheer me up!


Great pics klink and Magz :) 
Glad youre feeling better Sanjan.
Hope those of you still struggling with MS feel better soon..


----------



## MiaGirl

Mint that's so sweet about the card and gift card :) gift cards are awesome!

Klink I asked my doctor about back sleeping at my last appointment and he said it's ok until around 20 weeks. But by then it might be too uncomfortable on your back anyway so you won't want to. I'm curious to hear what your doctor says. I really want a pregnancy pillow too! It's hard to get comfortable already. 

Breeelizabeth very cute bump! And congrats on 3rd trimester :)

Mol sorry you're having to work so hard! That's good the nausea has gone away though. I wouldn't worry about anything, it's common to not have many symptoms and everything to be just fine. 

So do you girls consider 13 weeks second trimester? I'm counting it in my head I just read different things different places. Here's my 13 week bump pic, just a bit of a pooch going on
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MolGold

Breeelizabeth said:


> AFM, my doctor announced quite happily the other day "Congrats on making the third trimester" when I walked through the door. Absolutely mind blowing that she'll be here soon. What a wonderful miracle that pregnancy is. I'm also seeing the OB and the midwives fortnightly now, which makes it seem that little bita more real.
> I've loved seeing all your bump and scan photos and thought I'd upload my very first bnb bump photo.
> Hope you're all keeping well!

Whoa, great bump - congrats on entering 3rd tri now :) !!


----------



## MolGold

MiaGirl said:


> Mint that's so sweet about the card and gift card :) gift cards are awesome!
> 
> Klink I asked my doctor about back sleeping at my last appointment and he said it's ok until around 20 weeks. But by then it might be too uncomfortable on your back anyway so you won't want to. I'm curious to hear what your doctor says. I really want a pregnancy pillow too! It's hard to get comfortable already.
> 
> Breeelizabeth very cute bump! And congrats on 3rd trimester :)
> 
> Mol sorry you're having to work so hard! That's good the nausea has gone away though. I wouldn't worry about anything, it's common to not have many symptoms and everything to be just fine.
> 
> So do you girls consider 13 weeks second trimester? I'm counting it in my head I just read different things different places. Here's my 13 week bump pic, just a bit of a pooch going on

Yay for that cutie of a bump! congrats on 2nd tri :)

thanks for the support too :hugs: you ladies help me keep perspective!


----------



## maggz

Mol don't worry (haha easier said than done I know) symptoms come and go, I'm sure your little one is fine in there :hugs:

Bree yay on 3rd tri! You look great!

Mia yeah I count 13 weeks as 2nd tri, it varies from 12-14 :) We're very similar, I can't really count mine as a bump yet is more like a pooch lol. You look really good :) 

AFM I'm pretty much good just get the usual non-pregnancy related back and feet pains at work. 
Also I've been getting pretty uncomfortable stomach aches, I don't know what to describe them as. Mostly they're low down where I'm guessing the uterus is so I'm imagining they're growing pains but then I also have bad stomach aches that are higher up, maybe relating to constipation?


----------



## lacanadienne

Wow - there's been a lot of activity on the thread this weekend. I've been down visiting the inlaws for Thanksgiving. MIL gave me a baby book, and was madly trying to finish the baby blanket she was crocheting. She finished it before we left - I told her she still had six months, but she said she wanted us to have it. Guess she's pretty excited.

I'm pretty tired, and the congestion that had pretty much cleared up was pretty bad this weekend - I'm guessing because of their dog (allergies), and the relative lack of remedies available since we were traveling. But it was nice to see that side of the family. We'll likely only make it to see them once more before jellybean arrives because of my work, and the way breaks are laid out.

Nice bumps everyone, and congrats on the good scans and good news.


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

funny about sleeping positions.. Im normally a stomach sleeper, and its finally getting a bit uncomfortable to lay on my stomach. It feels like theres a small melon in there. Last night I woke up on my stomach and I was in a lot of discomfort, almost painful... so glad I woke up so I could roll onto my side.

I have a pillow also.. just a cheapie body pillow from Bed bath and Beyond... I hug it, tuck it between my boobs, and have a leg over it all at the same time lol

Bree, yay on 3rd tri... all of us are progressing so fast!! I can;t believe I'll be 5 months by Halloween!! Yikes!!


----------



## welshgem

Does anyone know how I can upload photos of I'm using the mobile site? 

Sorry I've been MIA again but the exhaustion has been too much. I've been miserable with ms and last night was the worst so far. Apple sick is horrible FYI and it burns and now I have heartburn and can't eat anything! Off to the doctors this morning to see if I can get something for some relief!


----------



## Mintastic

Welshgem - feel better. You have to upload the image to a hosting site like tiny URL and then paste the code in here.


----------



## MolGold

Hope you guys feel better Welsh and lancadienne! :hugs:

I really need a pillow, I am a stomach sleeper myself and I cant get much sleep these days, adding to the exhaustion.

Welsh, if you cannot upload to another site (e.g. photobucket) you can upload to BnB as an attachment. On my mobile I just hit Go advanced > click the tiny PIN symbol (attachment) and a new window opens. There I upload and save the image, then close the window - Voila! Image appears as an attachment to my post.


----------



## SanJan

Hello ladies, howz everyone doing? Great scan pics and bump pics :D

Welsh, just hang in there. I know how horrible MS can be, having suffered with that till last week. But it does go off and the time after that is really good. I'm finally feeling much better, able to and eat and feeling so energetic now, after throwing up almost 2 everyday for around 5-6 weeks.

I just had a little scare yesterday with some frequent cramps in lower abdomen and my back. Just checked with my doctor for cervical length but everything was fine. So, I was just having a bad case of RLP.


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone! How is everyone today?

Congrats to all with the great appointment results, bumps, etc.! Keep the bump pics coming - I love them! So cute! :)

welshgem, I'm sorry you've been feeling so lousy. I hope you will start to feel better soon! :hugs:

SanJan, I'm glad the nausea has finally dissipated for you! I'm sorry about the RLP/cramps, though. Hopefully that will just be temporary!

Maggz, I get stomach aches like that from time to time, but I am pretty sure it is a normal effect of all the growth, organs pressing on each other, etc. In my Mayo Clinic book it said that some aches and pains in the abdomen are pretty common around 12 to 16 weeks, so I try not to worry and just go with the flow. :)

Mol, I agree with others that the lack of symptoms is most likely nothing to worry about. As our bodies acclimate to the level of HCG, we don't feel/notice the symptoms as strongly. Also, some women just don't get morning sickness at all! Neither my MIL nor my husband's cousin had it, and went on to both have perfectly wonderful baby boys. :)

I've been working on the side sleeping as well. I find it very uncomfortable as I am normally a stomach and/or back sleeper, and I also have restless legs, so it is typical for me to have to change positions every few minutes. I got a big Jolly Jumper pregnancy pillow that's in the shape of sort of a 7, but I find it's so big (I am a shortie!) and cumbersome that I'm not really comfortable with it yet. I'm going to try to break it in on the couch while watching TV first, and then use it in the bed.

I got another UTI on the weekend. Ugh. :/ I think it's because the way my job is, it's not easy to take washroom breaks, but I had a good talk with my boss and she gave me permission to go whenever I need to, no questions asked. So that is good. I am on amoxicilin again, and it makes me feel quite queasy. It doesn't seem to be easing the symptoms as quickly as last time, but hopefully with some continued rest I'll feel better soon!


----------



## lacanadienne

welshgem - feel better.

Karen - oh no! Not another one. :nope: Have you talked to someone about taking probiotics? Especially after antibiotics, you should take them to get your good bacteria back up, but I take them all the time, and they actually reduce the risk of infection.


----------



## klink

Oh no Karen :( I'm sorry that you got another one! Today it's been burning when i pee too, but i hope it'll be gone by tomorrow!
Today was such a stressfull day! I've been running around 24/7 cleaning and packing since we moved in the hotel today and I've been cramping a lot. Now that everything has calmed down, the cramping did too and i didn't bleed or anything. Thursday is my last appointment before leaving Italy and I have my doppler for tonight to check on bubs.


----------



## Karen916

Thanks, lacanadienne and klink! I will definitely look into the probiotics. I've been eating lots of yogurt, but maybe I need an extra supplement. Klink, I hope the burning feeling will subside and won't amount to anything! And good luck with the move!

I am super super happy, because I was just finally able to book my appointment for my gender ultrasound - on only my 6th call, lol. On Halloween, at 3:45, we will find out if we're team pink or blue! Ahhhhh!!!! :happydance:


----------



## klink

How exciting!!! :) What does your gut feeling tell you?? :)


----------



## maggz

Thanks Karen that's good to know. 
You should look into taking acidophilus tablets, they're really good for your "good bacteria" growth. 

Wow klink lots going on with you! Have good last few days in Italy :)


----------



## klink

Ha! I'm glad when I'm out of here lol


----------



## Karen916

Thanks for the suggestion, Maggz! :)

Good luck with your move, klink!

I'm not sure what to think re: the gender. At first I thought it was a girl. Then around the time I transitioned to the second trimester, I started inadvertently calling the baby 'he' all the time; I don't know why! By now, I'm not sure! We'll see soon! :)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day! :thumbup:


----------



## Dini

Good luck with the move Klink! Must be quite stressful. 

Aww UTIs must be miserable right now. I agree about the probiotics. My prenatals have lactobacillus in them. 

My biggest complaint at this point is lower back pain. It's really frustrating and I'm hoping it's just from the position of my uterus. 

Got my official NT scan results today and it l looks great! My risk of baby having downs is about 1:5669 and trisomy 13&18 is less than 1:10,000. The genetic counselor said its a really great result but of course due to my age I can get further testing. I have no desire for an amino or anything invasive at all.


----------



## SanJan

Congrats on great results Dini.

Karen, that's bad. Hopefully it gets better soon. I'm also waiting on my results for UTI. So Fx

Klink, good luck on the move &#128522;

For me, things could have been better. Dr confirmed that the cramps and pain I'm getting is due to sciatica, so, one more thing to put up with in this pregnancy. But otherwise, everything is normal. Is anybody else having frequent hunger pangs? Since the time my nausea subsided, all I can think of is what to eat next :dohh:


----------



## starluck

Hi everyone, I'm hoping I can join you!

I just got my BFP today at 10 dpo! Some of you may remember me from the TTC #1 thread :)

My luteal phase was way too short (6 or 7 days) and I went to see a RE. I was put on progesterone and estrogen after ovulation once it was confirmed by blood work that both were low. My temp started to drop a few days ago and I was convinced AF was on her way and that the prog and estrogen were not working. I was so down yesterday. This morning I took my temp and it jumped up! I immediately took a cheapo pregnancy test trying to convince myself not to test too early on the walk to the bathroom :haha: I was not supposed to test until Monday! I saw a faint line so tested with FRER and saw another faint line. That's when I woke up DH and said 'I think I'm pregnant'. I've never seen him smile so big :) I wanted to take a digital, but DH wanted to wait until tomorrow. 15 minutes later he says "F it, take the digital!" So I did and it came up with pregnant :cloud9: DH and I are so, so happy!!! I thought it would take longer! 

I've had a few different indications I was pregnant this cycle: on and off nausea since 5 dpo (which was easy to attribute to the progesterone so I wrote it off as a med side effect and it could easily just be a med side effect), HUGE boobs (they are popping out of my bra already!! oh boy! which I also attributed to the progesterone suppositories), I randomly smelled something very strongly the other day (can't remember what it was, but I remember thinking "holy crap I've never had such a strong sense of smell", but again I wrote it off), and yesterday our dog was acting a little different around me. Every night I greet him with a big hug, and last night he cuddled up very close to my lower belly in a way he's never done before. That also made me think "hmmmm". 

I go into the RE early tomorrow morning for blood work (hcg levels (YAY!!!!), progesterone, and estrogen levels).


----------



## maggz

Omg starluck welcome!!!! So happy to see you here! :happydance: 
Congratsx1000 ;) fx for your appt tomorrow hon, wish I could have some of those boobs though ;) mine just won't get big! :haha:


----------



## maggz

Yay Dini on your great results! 

Mmm Sanjan I don't know if can attribute my hunger to pregnancy lol... But I'm craving more sweets now than the beginning for sure. Weird.


----------



## starluck

Thanks Maggz :) I think I am going to have to buy a new bra sooner rather than later! I saw your bump pic/announcement with the game controller - SO CUTE!! You look fabulous :)


----------



## maggz

Haha thanks :) I actually just took a "bump pic" this morning - now that the first tri bloat has gone down, there's nothing left!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1487.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, congrats on the great results. I'll only know mine after the second blood test results come back.

starluck, welcome! H & H 9 months to you.

klink, have a good move.

We heard the baby's heart beat yesterday on the midwife's doppler! :happydance: We even heard a little kick at some point. Didn't expect the heartbeat to sound the way it did, but I was glad to know the little jellybean is still alive and well.


----------



## mangoberry

Congratulations Starluck!! :) Wish you Happy and Healthy 9 months. 
We are just spaced apart 3 weeks, I am starting on my 7th week now.


----------



## starluck

mangoberry said:


> Congratulations Starluck!! :) Wish you Happy and Healthy 9 months.
> We are just spaced apart 3 weeks, I am starting on my 7th week now.

Thanks mangoberry! Now I know what I can look forward to in about 4 weeks ;) How are you feeling these days?


----------



## mangoberry

starluck said:


> mangoberry said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Starluck!! :) Wish you Happy and Healthy 9 months.
> We are just spaced apart 3 weeks, I am starting on my 7th week now.
> 
> Thanks mangoberry! Now I know what I can look forward to in about 4 weeks ;) How are you feeling these days?Click to expand...

I think the symptoms that I have are mostly the same that you already felt :) - Sore boobs(so much so that when my DH hugs me it hurts), I get nausea at random times of the day, mostly when I am hungry and yes I am eating quite a lot these days and I feel bloated. I also feel sleepy and tired quite a lot - sleep for 9 hours daily(I used to do that quite often before too - but now I have an excuse ;)) Also, there is a group for June 2015 bugs - is your due date based on calculator in June?


----------



## starluck

mangoberry said:


> starluck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mangoberry said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Starluck!! :) Wish you Happy and Healthy 9 months.
> We are just spaced apart 3 weeks, I am starting on my 7th week now.
> 
> Thanks mangoberry! Now I know what I can look forward to in about 4 weeks ;) How are you feeling these days?Click to expand...
> 
> I think the symptoms that I have are mostly the same that you already felt :) - Sore boobs(so much so that when my DH hugs me it hurts), I get nausea at random times of the day, mostly when I am hungry and yes I am eating quite a lot these days and I feel bloated. I also feel sleepy and tired quite a lot - sleep for 9 hours daily(I used to do that quite often before too - but now I have an excuse ;)) Also, there is a group for June 2015 bugs - is your due date based on calculator in June?Click to expand...

It's so funny how I will NOT feel hungry, just nauseous, and when I sit down and start eating I'm suddenly ravenous and can't stop eating. It's kind of ridiculous :haha: I'm also a 8-9 hour/night sleeper :) I did join the june bugs! I should add the signature :) Yup, a calculator said June 28th :)


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

welcome starluck, and congrats on BFP

klink, I can empathize on the cramps from moving around too much, I get those too occasionally at work when Im on my feet all day lifting things, and tho I try to take it easy sometimes I think I overdo it. And the cramps can be worrisome, esp when I feel a gush of liquid down there (still getting "am i bleeding?! freakouts..) but apparently its just RLP since we are all getting softer ligaments and tendons, and the liquid (leucorrhea) probably just gets worked out faster when Im moving around

Just take it easy.. thats what Im trying to do.. my job or your moving in a timely manner is not worth any pregnancy complications


----------



## klink

Today should be the last somewhat stressful day. I'm waiting for a friend to pick me up in 45 minutes to take me to my last OB appointment here in Italy. I am kind of sad cause my midwife and OB are great and I'll miss them. They were always open for all of my questions and when I had concerns, they told me to come in so they can have a look at me. I hope I'll find a just as great OB in the states. 
Swampmaiden, two more weeks and you are already half way through! How awesome! And I definitely feel like the leukhorrea is coming out faster when moving around and - sorry TMI - when I'm about to have a bowel movement.


----------



## starluck

thanks lacanadienne, it's great you heard the heartbeat and even a kick!! How exciting! :happydance:

klink, good luck with your move! 

TMI warning ;) I feel 'wet' all the time these days and there is always a wet mark in my underwear. I instinctively know it's not blood when I feel it so I don't worry and of course when I go to the bathroom I check and no blood. Does anyone else experience the same thing? Does it get more abundant as pregnancy progresses? I'm hoping to learn from all of you who are further along than me :flower:


----------



## Karen916

SanJan, I'm sorry you've been having sciatica! You've been having a rough go of things! :( I hope the UTI results will be negative!

Starluck, welcome and congratulations!!! I'm very happy for you. Wishing you the bets for a happy and healthy pregnancy! :thumbup:

lacanadienne, that's so great that you heard the heartbeat, and a kick! How exciting!!

I hope all goes well with your last stressful day, klink!


----------



## MiaGirl

Karen that's exciting you'll know gender soon! Sorry about the UTI though, no fun at all. 

Klink I hope the transition goes well for you and you find a great OB here in the States!

Starluck congratulations!! I remember you from the TTC thread and I'm soooo happy for you! Enjoy this exciting journey :)

Maggz that's so crazy your bump did kind of just go away haha :) makes me wonder if mine is just pure bloat that doesn't want to leave. Hmmm..

I keep waiting for that magical day when I wake up and finally feel normal again. Hasn't happened yet as I still threw up first thing yesterday :( ugh. Maybe 14 weeks will be my magic number, I just hate hearing stories of women who are sick the entire time. That freaks me out because this feels unbearable at times. 
Does anyone ever get pains in your abdomen? I have abdominal pain occasionally (not even when constipated) and it kind of freaks me out, didn't know if anyone else feels that.


----------



## klink

Well just when I thought it couldn't get more stressful - here we go.
So short explanation for the non army folks. Whenever you move to a different duty station or get out of the army (like my husband does) you need to clear the base. Which means you get a paper and with this paper you have to go to different locations and get a signature or stamp from them. Usually this requires about 7 days.
Well my husband had to do his in 3 days and the worst thing happened today. He couldn't finish clearing. So now we are stuck in Italy for god knows how many more days and probably have to pay the hotel out of pocket. On top of that our ID cards expire tomorrow, so we can't leave base.
And all just because they didn't give my husband enough time, cause they decided to send him on field rotation when he was already supposed to be acaping (it's a program to make the transition to the civilian life easier). And because the people that bought our car today where freaking a-holes! :growlmad:
We took our car to the registration place which is a 10 to 15 minute drive from base and it's in the country. So we get there and want to sign the car over, turns out the people had the wrong insurance. So the only way to clear out of registration was to leave the car and keys there and sign it over to the other people. But since they didn't have the right insurance, the car had to stay at the registration place. They were supposed to give us a ride back, but then said they can't cause they said they can't fit us in their car, since it's a tiny hatchback. So they just freaking left us there and we had to find someone else to pick us up. And by the time we got back, the last 4 places DH had to clear out of where closed. :growlmad::growlmad:
To top all of this, I am so scared not to be able to take my puppy with me now because the flight is gonna be very short notice and she has to fly in the cabin with us and therefore we can only fly with a specific airline since she's a pug.
I was bawling my eyes out this evening cause I just can't take it anymore. I just want to enjoy my pregnancy and I just can't and it makes me so so mad. :cry:
I'm sorry for this super long post but I needed to vent :cry:
Hopefully everyone else had a better day than DH and I! :flower:


----------



## klink

Starluck - Welcome in our little group and happy and healthy 9 Months!!! :flower:


----------



## heather2629

Hi everyone,

I'm fairly new around here, and I'm expecting my first. I'm SO nervous it is silly. Like, I worry about the m word every. single. day. even though I know I shouldn't. This group is perfect for me!


----------



## klink

Hi heather! First of, congrats! And happy and healthy 9 months!:flower: I
I totally understand your fear of the m word! I had it all the time and even now I am still kind of nervous. Try not to worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Are you serious klink?! Damn that's a lot of bad luck for 3 days. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, the military just continues to surprise me - and it really shouldn't cause we should be used to everything by now, right? :/ 
I hope you get it all figured out and your dog can fly safely with you. Sorry about the money as well... ugh that whole thing sucks. :hugs:

starluck to answer your question - yes. Lol.. more cm is totally normal, either watery or creamy, so have fun with that! It's still actually kind of a lot on my end, but not as much as the beginning. Well, I guess it depends on the day. 

Mia yeah I get abdomen pain/cramps as well, it has gotten pretty bad during the last week or so but I've listened to baby a couple of times and it seems fine in there :) 
Hope your ms clears up in the next few days :hugs:

Nothing new over here, contemplating if I should take a nap or not? ;) haha


----------



## klink

Thanks maggz! I am so upset. I cried so much that my eyes are swollen. The army is really taking its toll on me on those last days :/

How have you been feeling? And you should take a nap lol Probably not really helping your case here haha.


----------



## lacanadienne

heather, welcome!

klink, that sounds awful. :hugs: Hopefully you'll be in the States before you know it, and everything will go smoothly on that end. It certainly gives you some great stories to tell your little boy later - how it was while you were waiting for him - but I know those things are never fun while you're living through them.


----------



## swampmaiden

wow klink, I can't believe what insensitive jerks some people could be.. I can't believe they just left you guys stranded out there, after you did them a favor of selling them the car despite their faulty paperwork/insurance!! And as for the government/army... well, the incompetancy doesnt surprise me :(
I echo maggz about your puppy tho, I really hope you guys find a way to bring him :hugs:

star, yes, the fluid flow down there actually does get heavier as you progress.. to the point it literally feels like a gush sometimes. Im seriously debating about wearing pantyliners soon.. Ive been wearing cotton granny-panties, that I will def be throwing out after the baby is born. gross, i know lol

Mia, I get cramps and pain occasionally too.. usually nothing to really worry about, but occasionally I will freak out if its especially strong or rhythmic feeling. But so far, so good, so I guess its just stretching, gas, RLP, whatever is going on in there. They are more intense if Im moving around/lifting too much.. but sometimes theres just no other option!

and welcome new ladies, congrats on your BFPs :)


----------



## starluck

Oh my gosh klink!! I'm so sorry you had to go through that mess today :hugs: I can't believe how people can be so rude to leave you stranded there. 

hi heather! welcome :flower: 

thanks maggz @cm. it's to the point that i want to wear a pantyliner every day!

swampmaiden, we'll be wearing panty liners together! :haha: 

I had m/s all morning until about 2 pm. I took a 10 minute nap (working from home today, and just had to do it) and felt a million times better! My m/s went away and I felt normal for dinner - yay! Now I'm already ready for bed, which honestly isn't all that unusual for me lol


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'm not sure where to start, I feel like there's so much to respond to.

Welcome to those of you who are joining us! :)

Karen - sorry about the UTI! But yay for your gender appointment! That is super exciting and now you have an actual countdown!

Dini - I'm glad you got some great NT results! 

SanJan - So sorry about the sciatica! I've been having some of that here and there but nothing consistent. I've heard a heating pad can sometimes help at the end of the day. I hope you find something that is able to bring you some relief.

Maggz - I bet one morning you're going to wake up and have totally popped! You're so tiny that when you do start to show I think you'll be all belly!

Canadienne - That's awesome that you were even able to hear a kick!

Mia - I'm so sorry that you're still dealing with MS :( Are you taking anything to help? B6 helped with my nausea. I wonder if your doctor would be able to get you something to help, have you asked? I have been getting abdominal pains. They can be pretty uncomfortable but I'm sure it is just everything stretching down there. 

Klink - I'm so so soooo sorry that you're having to deal with all of that! It will all be over with soon, just hang in there! I'll be thinking of you and praying for you all! I really hope your puppy can fly with you! My dogs are like my babies so I know how important that little dog must be to you!

I borrowed my friend's doppler and listened to baby's heartbeat the other day :) I think we'll listen again tonight. Also got the dresser for the baby from Ikea recently and I finished staining that. It looks so good! DH is going to put the coats of polyurethane on it now though, I can't breathe that stuff in. I can't wait to see it all put together and finished! Hormonal headaches are in full swing here. It was so bad the other night I almost had DH take me to the emergency room. My OB called in medicine for me the next day though and that finally kicked the migraine and I've been fine today. I'm just glad I have that medicine now in case I get another bad migraine because that last one as horrible! Other than that, things are good here!


----------



## Dini

Klink I don't even know what to say. I am just in shock at the rough time you are having. All I know is you will get through this and be enjoying your pregnancy right along with your pup before you know it! Big Huggs!

Sweetbliss you should post a pic when it's done! We have built in dressers in the baby's room but they stick so bad as they are old and I painted then last year. I don't know what to do with them. They are very very difficult to open. I could put another dresser in there for clothes I guess and use those for things we wouldn't be using daily but I hate to take up the space. 

I'm also still getting the cramping or light pain in my uterus pretty much daily and for quite a bit of the day. I'm not too worried as I'm a ftm and I'm sure it has some stretching to do. 

Have a great day ladies and to those of you feeling yucky I hope you feel better!


----------



## mangoberry

Welcome Heather to the group :) Congratulations and wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Klink - sorry to hear about what all you are going through! Hopefully everything gets sorted out soon and you can leave Italy and come to states soon.

Starluck - I am having lot of discharge too, and for me I still kind of freak out and go to the ladies room as soon as possible to check everything is ok , though in my case it might be due to progesterone supplement.

So, to say about my day - it was all exciting with ups and downs. I had two beta tests done one on Monday (5 weeks + 6 days) hcg came out to be 16,002 and progesterone 25.3 - Nurse said it looks good then on Wednesday (6 weeks + 0 day) and the hcg was 20,002 and progesterone 21.3 - so the hcg did not quite double and the nurse called me in for an ultrasound today itself. I got kind of freaked out and got tears in my eyes, hoping that everything is Ok, it was the most exciting moment to see the tiny seed with its heart fluttering :) the nurse said its reassuring and the baby's heart is beating at 123 bpm which is where it should be - I was so relieved that everything was Ok.


----------



## welshgem

Klink - I'm sorry to hear about all the bad luck over the past couple of days. Here's hoping things pick up and all works out well. 

Dini - going back to earlier in the thread, I'm also getting lower back pain and it's getting a little unbearable now. I just can't get comfortable. Is yours on and off or all the time? 

Sanjan - yes I'm getting the hunger pangs too. I'm finding the ms is emptying my belly so much that I'm always hungry and its a vicious cycle because the hunger pangs make me sick. 

Thank you ladies for your well wishes and the tips on uploading photos. I'll see if I can get that to work today. 

Last night I went to my acupuncturist in the hope that she could manage my ms but instead I spent the whole hour being sick and was so faint afterwards that she refused to let me drive. I burst into tears as soon as my parents picked me up! This morning I've been sick again and had a panic attack because I couldn't breathe. Then I actually pooed my pants. I just didn't make it to the toilet in time. It's all so undignified! I can't imagine myself ever feeling normal again. I'm hoping I'm not one of those women who suffer throughout the whole pregnancy!


----------



## Dini

Aww welshgem, so sorry you are feeling so miserable. I hope it starts to get better for you. I've heard some people don't start to feel normal again until around 16wks so fingers crossed you don't deal with this all 40 weeks! 

In regards to the back pain, it's off and on but getting more frequent, I sit too long it hurts and standing makes it pretty terrible if I'm on my feet all day. A friend at work said her friend had it from about 12 weeks to 20 weeks and it went away until closer to the end. I'm hoping that's how it works for us.


----------



## Karen916

Klink, I'm so sorry you had such a rough time! It seems so unfair. :( And stress is definitely so much harder to cope with during pregnancy. I hope and pray things will start to go better for you, and that you'll have some great, peaceful rest and relaxation in your near future!

Mia, Dini, and welshgem, I'm sorry you've all been feeling lousy with the ms and back pain! I hope you'll feel better soon! :hugs:

Mango, I'm sorry you were nervous about the hcg, but how great that you got to see the heartbeat!! What a beautiful feeling! 

sweetbliss, that's so fun about the dresser, and how wonderful about hearing the heartbeat on your doppler!

I've read that when the baby is large enough, you can hear its heartbeat with a stethoscope! My husband works in a hospital so he has a great one at home. Even though it's too early still, we've tried it a couple times just for fun. It's funny all the crazy gurgling that's going on in there, lol!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, and that it will bring happy things for everyone! You ladies all deserve it! :thumbup:


----------



## starluck

mangoberry said:


> Welcome Heather to the group :) Congratulations and wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Klink - sorry to hear about what all you are going through! Hopefully everything gets sorted out soon and you can leave Italy and come to states soon.
> 
> Starluck - I am having lot of discharge too, and for me I still kind of freak out and go to the ladies room as soon as possible to check everything is ok , though in my case it might be due to progesterone supplement.
> 
> So, to say about my day - it was all exciting with ups and downs. I had two beta tests done one on Monday (5 weeks + 6 days) hcg came out to be 16,002 and progesterone 25.3 - Nurse said it looks good then on Wednesday (6 weeks + 0 day) and the hcg was 20,002 and progesterone 21.3 - so the hcg did not quite double and the nurse called me in for an ultrasound today itself. I got kind of freaked out and got tears in my eyes, hoping that everything is Ok, it was the most exciting moment to see the tiny seed with its heart fluttering :) the nurse said its reassuring and the baby's heart is beating at 123 bpm which is where it should be - I was so relieved that everything was Ok.

mangoberry, i'm on progesterone suppositories too! maybe that's it! but it's more watery as opposed to white cream or dried white lumps which I've also noticed (I think the white lumps are just unabsorbed progesterone?) TMI? :haha:



welshgem said:


> Klink - I'm sorry to hear about all the bad luck over the past couple of days. Here's hoping things pick up and all works out well.
> 
> Dini - going back to earlier in the thread, I'm also getting lower back pain and it's getting a little unbearable now. I just can't get comfortable. Is yours on and off or all the time?
> 
> Sanjan - yes I'm getting the hunger pangs too. I'm finding the ms is emptying my belly so much that I'm always hungry and its a vicious cycle because the hunger pangs make me sick.
> 
> Thank you ladies for your well wishes and the tips on uploading photos. I'll see if I can get that to work today.
> 
> Last night I went to my acupuncturist in the hope that she could manage my ms but instead I spent the whole hour being sick and was so faint afterwards that she refused to let me drive. I burst into tears as soon as my parents picked me up! This morning I've been sick again and had a panic attack because I couldn't breathe. Then I actually pooed my pants. I just didn't make it to the toilet in time. It's all so undignified! I can't imagine myself ever feeling normal again. I'm hoping I'm not one of those women who suffer throughout the whole pregnancy!

welshgem, awwww I'm so sorry you didn't feel well :hugs: I hope your morning sickness eases up soon :hugs: You gave me a good laugh with the poo in the pants; I can only imagine what more kind of undignified things are to come for all of us! 

Karen, aw it's great you have a stethoscope and can try listening in!

as for me, my m/s comes and goes. yesterday was particularly awful in that department :sick: i was nauseous until 2 pm. i was also so exhausted i had to take a 10 minute nap (I was working from home, so this was possible!). i felt a MILLION times better after that short nap. i'm grateful for it all :) this pregnancy is such a blessing and i am so happy to be given this gift. <-- FYI, I'm a total mush and very corny so I hope you don't mind it :haha:


----------



## Mintastic

Sweetbliss - yay doppler!
Mangoberry - yay good scan!
Starluck - yay you are here!
Heather - yay, welcome!
Klink - boo rough day! Hope it works out okay.
Welshgem - boo feeling awful! Feel better soon.

Dini - yay good NT results! I just joined you in the 34 club (need to update my sig...). My NT scan is on Tues. I don't care about Down's though - just the bad trisomys - and I won't get an amnio either. 

I have been super exhausted this week. Otherwise same same.


----------



## heather2629

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! Excited to have a support group to keep me positive and patient... not exactly my strongest qualities. ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

starluck, I hope your nausea isnt a hint of things to come... most those symptoms dont even start until a few more weeks yet.. as you are barely even 4 weeks along, its amazing you even feel anything.. I didnt even think to test until I was 5 weeks and wondering where in the hell my period was, because I felt sure I wasnt pregnant and was going to get AF any second. so I seriously hope for your sake that you arent going to be sick as a dog all pregnancy long! :hugs:

as for me, baby movement is getting a bit more stronger... I cant wait for my next midwife appt, but pregnancy brain has totally kicked in and I realize I forgot to write down my next appt, and cannot remember for the life of me when it exactly is.. as in this month or next month lol guess Ill have to call them

Dini, I know this is probably a stupid question, but have you tried lubricating the sliders of the drawers?? Hopefully that could fix it and they arent sticking due to warped wood.

And Im glad to hear most of us are doing pretty well despite the normal aches and pains. For those of you still dealing with MS... :hugs: ... I hope it passes soon, cuz it sucks. 

And thanks for the weekend well wishes, karen... this weekend Im only working short lil 4 hour shifts, so hoping I can maybe have a BBQ with some friends!! 

Whats everybody elses weekend plans??


----------



## starluck

swampmaiden said:


> starluck, I hope your nausea isnt a hint of things to come... most those symptoms dont even start until a few more weeks yet.. as you are barely even 4 weeks along, its amazing you even feel anything.. I didnt even think to test until I was 5 weeks and wondering where in the hell my period was, because I felt sure I wasnt pregnant and was going to get AF any second. so I seriously hope for your sake that you arent going to be sick as a dog all pregnancy long! :hugs:
> 
> as for me, baby movement is getting a bit more stronger... I cant wait for my next midwife appt, but pregnancy brain has totally kicked in and I realize I forgot to write down my next appt, and cannot remember for the life of me when it exactly is.. as in this month or next month lol guess Ill have to call them
> 
> Dini, I know this is probably a stupid question, but have you tried lubricating the sliders of the drawers?? Hopefully that could fix it and they arent sticking due to warped wood.
> 
> And Im glad to hear most of us are doing pretty well despite the normal aches and pains. For those of you still dealing with MS... :hugs: ... I hope it passes soon, cuz it sucks.
> 
> And thanks for the weekend well wishes, karen... this weekend Im only working short lil 4 hour shifts, so hoping I can maybe have a BBQ with some friends!!
> 
> Whats everybody elses weekend plans??

I hope my m/s gets better! I'm also on progesterone suppositories, so I'm sure those aren't helping the nausea. Today I actually feel pretty normal - very little nausea and I have some energy :thumbup: 

As for weekend plans, tonight DH and I are going to our dancing lesson (we started taking salsa and meringue lessons for fun!) - tonight is our last night, we don't want to re-buy the lessons because now we have a baby to save for :happydance: Tomorrow I have my second beta level check. My beta was 53 yesterday (11 dpo), so hoping to see at least 100 tomorrow! I go in the early morning and will have the results in the afternoon :) The RE told me 53 is very good for 11 dpo since they usually expect to see at least 50 at 16 dpo :thumbup: So I'm feeling good about that and just hoping to see that number doubled tomorrow!

Enjoy your BBQ should you get to have it swampmaiden :)


----------



## Mintastic

Good luck on your levels starluck.

This weekend is my birthdayversary weekend (celebrating my birthday and wedding anniversary). Every year we go hiking upstate and stay in a suite at a bed and breakfast. There is also a pug parade. We will just do easy trails this year. I am actually currently probably about to miss the train... DH is gonna kill me :( That means we have to wait an hour for the next one. I also didn't finish any of my homework in time. I am really pretty stressed.
I also didn't even get DH an anniversary present so I just feel awful emotionally all around. I want to enjoy the weekend but it is tough.
It is also the last year we can stay at out favorite b&b since she doesn't allow kids.


----------



## starluck

Mintastic said:


> Good luck on your levels starluck.
> 
> This weekend is my birthdayversary weekend (celebrating my birthday and wedding anniversary). Every year we go hiking upstate and stay in a suite at a bed and breakfast. There is also a pug parade. We will just do easy trails this year. I am actually currently probably about to miss the train... DH is gonna kill me :( That means we have to wait an hour for the next one. I also didn't finish any of my homework in time. I am really pretty stressed.
> I also didn't even get DH an anniversary present so I just feel awful emotionally all around. I want to enjoy the weekend but it is tough.
> It is also the last year we can stay at out favorite b&b since she doesn't allow kids.

aww Mint try to enjoy the weekend as much as you can! While your DH might be annoyed at first I'm sure he will get over it so you can fully enjoy your time together :hugs:


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink so sorry to hear about the problems going on :hugs: I hope things get worked out and less stressful soon!

Sweetbliss I'm not currently taking anything for the ms, but I asked my doctor at my last appointment. He'll write a perscription for diclegis if I want, I'm just trying to hold out as long as possible until I can't take this anymore....I'm getting close...

Swampmaiden that's so fun to be feeling the baby more! And I hope you get to have your bbq!

Starluck dance lessons sound fun! I hope your levels are where you want them to be tomorrow:)

Mint sorry you're feeling stressed and emotional :hugs: I hope you're able to enjoy the weekend and DH is understanding. Happy birthday and anniversary to you!

I wish I had some exciting weekend plans but for now I'm content with my couch and tv. Just waiting around to feel better still.


----------



## maggz

Hey all I made the fb group closed instead of private so you can all request access and we don't have to do the e-mail invites! 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/784015418322993/ 
Let me know if it works :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Welsh, sorry you're feeling so crappy. Feel better soon!

Mango, keep the good results coming.

Karen, I didn't know that about the stethoscope, but it makes sense.

I'm just now starting to show, and only to people who know me really well because instead of my stomach caving in, it pops out very slightly. I think I'll have to go maternity-wear shopping this weekend just so I have clothes that fits when I need it. Oh, also I've booked my morphology ultrasound. Because of work schedules, and because I was trying to book my midwife appointment the same afternoon, and she's on holidays for two or three weeks around that time, it'll be December 3rd - which is 21 weeks and a bit, but that at least means we'll know (if we can know) before Xmas.


----------



## Dini

Mia I hope you get to feeling better soon and star luck good luck on your levels. 

Swampmaiden, the problem with my drawers I'm certain is warped wood. The drawers don't really look like they even fit. I wish we had the money to have new drawers made since they are built in. 

Mint I hope you are able to enjoy your weekend. I'm sure your hubby will understand about the gift. It's a busy time after all. I think hiking sounds amazing right now. 

My weekend will be filled with work. I am so tired of getting up at 5am right now! And I have been so tired today I hope to get some aleep tonight because I don't know how I'll get through the weekend. It's been such a busy week with work and the class I took. My brain is tired!


----------



## klink

Thank you everyone for the kind words! :hugs: We got it handled now. My husband is officially not in the army anymore. We had to extend our hotel until tuesday. That's when we will be flying out. Thank god - with our puppy! We have to pay out of pocket for the hotel but it's not that bad.

swampmaiden - Jace's movements got stronger too. I can now feel him almost every time when I'm laying down and he is very active. He's kicking me right now. He is sometimes kicking very hard, so hard my husband and I can feel it when we put our hands on my lower abdomen :) I asked my OB if that's possible and she said, it is possible since I am so skinny built. 

Mint - Try to enjoy your weekend! 

Dini - I'm sorry that you are so busy with work :(


----------



## klink

I want to update the member/due date list. Can everyone please check the first post and see if they are on there and if the due date is correct? If you're not on there or something is wrong please let me know! :flower:


----------



## lacanadienne

My due date is still correct, as far as I know.


----------



## swampmaiden

yay klink, Im so glad everything worked out!!

mint & dini, hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## MiaGirl

Lacanadienne that's exciting you're starting to show! And I'm glad you got your u/s scheduled before Christmas :)

Klink that's great everything got worked out and you can take your pup! My due date on the page is correct :)

I don't think I've felt the baby move yet, but I feel my heartbeat a ton in my stomach these days! Like I can see my stomach beating even just looking at it. So weird...increased blood flow I guess.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Klink, I'm not on the due date list, my date is January 6 :) also I'm really glad you got all that army stuff sorted. It sounded to me like it was a complete stuff around and waste of your time and energy so luckily it's sorted :) it's also so good you can take your pup! 

Swampmaiden - I know it was a few pages ago but I wanted to say how exciting it is that you're feeling movement and that it's getting stronger!!! It makes it all seem real doesn't it?

Miagirl - Has your doctor talked to you about zofran? It's an absolute god send. They're wafers that dissolve on your tongue that cure nausea. You need a prescription but they're well worth it. I also remember the pulsing sensation in the belly!! So strange! 

I got my first stretch mark a few days ago. It's right over my belly button (where my piercing is) which I've read is quite common, but it did definitely make me feel like a huge fatty!!!


----------



## klink

I added you :) I also added the name of your babygirl and my babyboy :) Can't wait to be able to add everyone else's baby names and genders!
If I feel a poking feeling that I can also feel from the outside in my lower abdomen, pretty low, is this the baby or is this gas? But I thought that the uterus is now halfway in between the pubic bone and belly button so there shouldn't be any space for intestines anymore right?


----------



## lacanadienne

klink, glad you got all of that stuff sorted out, and yay about your puppy traveling with you. :happydance: You'll see - you'll be settled in no time, and enjoying your pregnancy.


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, just a quick update from me to let you know I was admitted to hospital last night with severe abdominal pains. I've been diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum and the spasms in my stomach are a result of that because I'm not keeping food or drink down. I've lost half a stone in weight due to the illness. 

I was put on an IV all night and all today and given anti sickness tablets so the sickness has now subsided. However I was suffering with diarrhea again and it's still persistant. The hospital discharged me earlier because they don't want me there with diarrhea so am resting up at home now. 

They're not at all concerned about the baby due to the location of the pain and I've got my scan on Tuesday so hopefully bubs is all fine.


----------



## MiaGirl

Oh you poor thing welsh! I'm glad baby is ok but so sorry you're having to go through that, sounds completely awful :( I feel like I have no right to complain about anything when I hear stories like yours. I can't imagine how bad that is!

Breeelizabeth my doctor didn't mention zofran but I've looked it up a bit. I think I'll try and just make it as long as I possibly can before taking any meds. But I will keep it on the radar if I still feel terrible by my next appointment early November. 

Klink I don't know how to tell baby movement either, but a poking you can also feel from the outside sure sounds like baby!


----------



## Dini

Kline I'm so glad you got it all worked out! What a relief! 

Welsh, you poor thing. How miserable for you. I'm glad baby is okay though and hopefully things get better from here. Get lots of rest! 

Work was decent today but of course 8 hours in the back pain started up again. At least my coworkers know I'm pregnant now and are helping me more with the heavy patients.


----------



## Dini

Oh and Klink I'm not on the list either. Currently my due day is April 18th. Could change when I see the OB next week though. I'll let you know!


----------



## klink

Dini I'll add you with this due date for now. If it should change let me know :)
welsh - I'm sorry that you have to go through this, hopefully you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## lacanadienne

Welsh, how horrible for you! All of the women I've ever heard of having hypermesis gravidarum have gone on to have perfectly normal babies, but you must be feeling awful. Hopefully the meds help you.

SanJan, I was at my prenatal yoga class on Saturday, and we always go over different poses that can help with sciatica. One of the poses that's supposed to be really good is pigeon pose - you could maybe try that. There's a different one we tried yesterday, but I don't really remember the name to it, and it you're really tight in there, it might be quite painful. You basically sit cross-legged, but with both legs kind of at a 90 degree angle, and ankle to knee.

I've now bought two maternity tops and two pairs of pants. I don't know about elsewhere, but in Canada, maternity wear is expensive. I might try going to a thrift store for the rest.


----------



## starluck

lacanadienne, it's so exciting that you're showing now!! yay for your ultrasound before christmas!!! i'm a yoga teacher part-time and i think you are describing double pigeon, also called 'fire log pose': https://www.yogajournal.com/pose/fire-log-pose/ I like to sequence this pose after pigeon on each side :) 

klink, i'm so glad that all got sorted out! my dog is my baby too, so i understand that aspect :hugs: the movements you describe sure sound like baby to me! I'm due June 28th as far as I can tell :) It might be updated by a few days once I have an ultrasound.

:hugs: welshgem :hugs: that sounds terrible. i'm so sorry you are going through that. rest up and hopefully the medicine keeps working so you can feel better :thumbup:

Dini, are you a nurse? Just wondering since you said your coworkers are helping you with heavier patients.


----------



## klink

Dini how long are you gonna work before you take maternity leave?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mango - Yay for seeing that little heart! :)

Welsh - I'm so sorry! I really hope that things start to look up for you. Just remember, it is all for a good cause. At least you get something out of all of this in the end!

Starluck - Just hang in there and keep the positive thoughts! 

Mint - Happy belated birthday! I hope that you were able to enjoy your trip with DH!

Swamp - When did you first feel the baby? I'm dying to feel those first little flutters. (Sorry if I already asked you this lol, my brain is failing me lately.)

Canadienne - Yay for your appointment! Let the countdown begin! 

Dini - Are the tracks wood? I wonder if you can sand them down some to help them slide in easier. Depending on how many times they've been painted it might be a build up of paint as well so maybe sand the tracks and the part of the drawer that slides into the tracks. 

Klink - I'm so glad that you were able to get it figured out and that your puppy gets to go with you! I could jump for joy for you! My date on the first page is still accurate :)


People that know I'm pregnant are starting to tell me I have a bump. DH keeps staring at my stomach too and tells me its changing. I am still claiming it is just whatever food I've eaten lol. I'll post my 14 week picture once I get it on the computer. That's about it for me I think!


----------



## SanJan

Hi everyone,

Sorry, it's been quite a few days. Howz everybody? I'm just catching up on the thread.

Welcome to the newcomers. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Welsh, that really sounds awful. But, one positive thought - with HG, you'll feel really terrible, but it really doesn't affect the baby much(Source - my mum and my aunt had HG). So, try to hang on to that thought. For some with HG, it ends around 16 weeks and doesn't continue till the end. So, sending prayers to your way that it ends soon :hugs:

Klink, swamp & Karen : so amazing that you folks have started feeling the movements :) Hoping I'll reach that milestone soon.

Mia - Even I can see that pulsing sensation in my tummy. It's really a strange feeling.

As for me, I seemed to have popped suddenly in the last two days. My old jeans doesn't fit properly and last Saturday when I wore them for dinner, I got very uncomfortable after food and Sunday morning, when I woke up, I could see a clear bump. I thought I won't have a proper bump soon as I'm lil overweight, but I think I can see it because of my short height. So, it's high time to tell everybody at work now :haha:

@Everyone : How long is your maternity leave going to be and when are you going to take it?


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, hope you are all doing well.

Welsh I hope you are feeling better hon. 

Starluck, yes I'm a nurse, I work in an ICU and most of our patients are heavy and most can do nothing to help so they tend to be "dead weight". 

Klink, I'm really hoping to wait to go on maternity leave until I'm ready to give birth, lots of other girls do it, so that's my goal because if you take off early, they take it out of your maternity leave, so after baby is born I'd only the mandatory 6 weeks. I really want at least 8-10. We can't afford the full 12 as I won't have enough pay to cover it, and we want to go to Florida in early June so the baby can meet it's great-great grandmother. 

I woke up with a terrible headache and congested today. I'm so worn out from this long week and I have so much to do today. I think I'm going to try to rest until this afternoon. 

On a positive note, found baby first thing this morning on the doppler with a very loud heartbeat around 158. Usually it's been hard to find lately as it's moving all over, so it must've been sleeping lol.


----------



## Mintastic

Hi everyone,
Sorry I was so stressed out on Friday! Thanks for the encouragement. The weekend was lovely after all. I did miss my train (by five mins) but it worked out okay. DH went ahead on that train and got the rental car (the further away from the city you rent the car the cheaper it is) and brought it back to the train station. The car wasnt even ready when he got there so we didnt end up really losing any time. It actually snowed lightly while we were up there which made for some really beautiful hiking! (See photo)

Klink - My date is wrong on the list. It is May 8th. Our girl name is Rosemary (no middle name yet) and we havent picked a boy name yet aside from our joke name Mugsy.

Welshgem - so sorry you are going through such sickness but glad that you are finally getting the medical treatment you need. I hope you feel better soon.

lacanadienne - maternity wear is really expensive here in the US too. And with DH currently unemployed I just dont want to buy anything for myself - Id rather save for the baby! I am thinking I may do second hand as well.

SanJan - whoops you said you suddenly pooped - I think you meant you suddenly popped LOL. As for maternity leave I plan to take mine at 35 weeks which is April 2nd. This is because it is the day before spring break. When we come back on April 13th I will be 36+4 so it just makes more sense to just leave before the break (I dont get paid vacations or paid leave). I dont know when I will return exactly. My job is pretty flexible so I can just kind of tell them when I am ready to return and I may come back only part time at first.

Dini - feel better. I hope you get done what you need to get done. And how exciting that you were able to find the hb so easily!

Bree - do you still have your bellybutton ring in? Trying to figure out if/when I need to take mine (all 3 of them!) out

DH is convinced I am showing a little. I think it is just bloat as in fluctuates a lot throughout the day and it is still a bit early. However, when I took a bath this weekend I noticed that, usually in the bath when I am lying on my back my normally pretty flat stomach actually goes a bit concave but now it doesnt and it is raised slightly - not a bump really, but not totally flat either.

My NT scan is tomorrow! Someone else has a scan tomorrow too right? I think we have a few scans this week yeah?
 



Attached Files:







10659210_10152754558599166_6895435209754805871_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SanJan

Mint - lol, I just corrected it. For us, we get 3 months paid maternity leave and an extra 3 months of unpaid leave if we want to extend it. I'm planning to take 6 months, including the extension.

Dini - I hope you get some rest soon.


----------



## SanJan

And its 11:40 pm here, but still couldn't sleep because of backache :dohh: I just wish I would get some relief soon.

Starluck & lacanadienne, I think I'll try to go through that yoga posture tomorrow morning, to see if that helps. Thanks a lot for the tip.


----------



## klink

Mint, I corrected your due date and I will add your name once you find out if boy or girl :) Or are you staying team yellow? Then I'll add both names right away :)

starluck - I added you to the list :flower:

Well, my bad luck never stops. My sister sent me a text earlier, asking what airline we fly with because one airline is striking. And of course it's the one we were supposed to fly with. So both of our flights tomorrow got cancelled and we have to stay two more nights at the hotel, so more money is gone. I am so aggravated and I swear, if I would have been further along I would have given birth today lol


----------



## starluck

sweetbliss, aw yay can't wait to see your picture!

LOL SanJan, guess you better tell everyone now! I can take up to 3 months due to FMLA law in the U.S. I believe I get 6 weeks paid, and I have to use my vacation time before that starts (I *think*). I'm planning to take the full 3 months, with the last 6 weeks unpaid. 

Mint, glad you had a great time! aww Mint and Rosemary, that would be cute! Enjoy your NT scan tomorrow :happydance:

SanJan, try some other hip openers first before fire log - i.e. pigeon or sleeping pigeon. Going right into fire log could be a little rough if your outer hips are tighter.

My first scan is scheduled for Nov. 4th :wohoo: I'll be 6+1 :) Hopefully we see the heartbeat, but my RE will see me in my 7th week also, so if not I won't get nervous. They are doing more close monitoring since I'm considered "high risk" due to low progesterone and estrogen.


----------



## starluck

Actually, I'll be 6 + 2 :)

Ugh Klink, I'm so sorry!!! Hopefully they will refund some of your $ for the inconvenience?


----------



## Mintastic

Klink - I saw the airline mess on fb - sounds like it is sorted out now though?
We are trying to stay team yellow so you can go ahead.

Starluck - Thanks. The name actuality has a double meaning for us - the perennial herb connection for me that you got but also DH's grandmother was named Rose Mary.


----------



## Mintastic

Also, I am currently FORTY minutes late for work because I got on the wrong train...twice...
Can I blame pregnancy brain?


----------



## lacanadienne

Wow, this thread makes me realize how lucky we are in Canada. Employers up here have to give you a year off. It is technically unpaid for a part of it, but employment insurance pays you a bit if you've been working for over four months for the same employer.

Mint (and anyone else who has a scan coming up), good luck for the scan! I'm sure everything will go well.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies

klink.. that super duper sucks.. my friend and I got stranded in Cancun once because the airline we were supposed to fly out on got shut down by the government for too many maintenence problems... lol in hindsight Im glad that we didnt risk a flight on one of their airplanes but boy was it a pain in the ass. we were broke, having spent the last of our money on bus fare to the airport for our flight only to have had it cancel... no refunds... I had to call my mom to wire me $50 bucks so we'd have enough money to get back to Cancun, stay another night in the hostel and eat.. and I had to buy a new set of airline tickets on my credit card which took me nearly 6 months to pay off.. not the best way to end the vacation. My friend insists we should've taken a bus back home.. but from Cancun to San Diego wouldve been nearly a week.. 

anyhoo, as for me.. just been working. To those of you that asked about movement.. Ive been feeling light sensations of movement since about 16 weeks, but lately.. as in the last week (18 weeks), its been getting stronger, like it literally feels like theres a misshapen ball in there rolling around. Its been strongest in the morning. Apparently the fetuses sleep for nearly 20 hours a day, and most of their movement is at night when we are sleeping, so it can be tough to coincide laying down quietly while awake with their activity pattern/movement

hope all is well... welshgem, much sympathy for the HG diagnoses.. I really hope the doctors give you something to help manage it, and I hope it goes away soon so you can start eating and enjoying pregnancy appetite!


----------



## Dini

Gosh klink, what luck! Huggs!

Back pain and I have gotten close as well lol and I have this spot on my leg that is numb. It has done that before and it usually goes away after an hour or so but it's not going away and its a much larger area now so I'm guessing it's a pinched nerve or something. It's really a frustrating feeling.


----------



## Mintastic

Is it something that bothered you pre-pregnancy as well Dini?


----------



## starluck

Mintastic said:


> Also, I am currently FORTY minutes late for work because I got on the wrong train...twice...
> Can I blame pregnancy brain?

lol! i'd say yes :) i've been misspelling more words this last week than ever. i actually thought to myself "could this really be pregnancy brain already?!"



lacanadienne said:


> Wow, this thread makes me realize how lucky we are in Canada. Employers up here have to give you a year off. It is technically unpaid for a part of it, but employment insurance pays you a bit if you've been working for over four months for the same employer.
> 
> Mint (and anyone else who has a scan coming up), good luck for the scan! I'm sure everything will go well.

you're very lucky lacanadienne. the u.s. is lightyears behind most of the world in terms of maternal/paternal leave. ::sigh::


----------



## klink

Thanks ladies :hugs:

swampmaiden - Oh gosh how horrible. We are thankfully not broke - well, not yet lol Our next flight is on Thursday.

So I had the worst pain so far this morning. I was putting on make up and all of the sudden I got that bad lower back pain on the right side of my body and it radiated to my hip and to my pelvic bone or very low lower abdomen and a little bit of my thigh. All on the right side of my body. It hurt so bad that I was even crying (also because I was worried that something might be wrong with Jace). It lasted for about 5 to 10 minutes and then it was gone. No bleeding or anything. And right after I found the hb on the doppler as well so I guess it wasn't anything too bad. Has anyone of you ladies experienced this??


----------



## klink

Oh and Mint - Pregnancy brain is horrible lol I've had it for a while now too. It's so bad I'd forget where I parked the car :haha:


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I have been so caught up with work lately I haven't had the time to drop in.

Klink and Dini, hope your aches are better soon. I have the worst backache already.. and my foot is so swollen at the end of the day I can hardly figure out my ankle.

Lancadienne and Sanjan, I get 3 months paid (+1 month paid extension on doc recommendation) and I can take upto a year of unpaid in my company if I want. I think I am going to go for 7 months of ML, 1 month before delivery + 3 months after of paid leave and 3 months unpaid.

I fell ill and had to take 2 days of paid leave :( which means I have to compensate this week for the piled up work. Thank god flu is my only 1st tri symptom. I wonder how I would make up at work if I had MS!

I scheduled my NT scan on 1 nov - 1 day shy of 12 weeks! :happydance: Its a very good clinic and very hard to get in :) Hope you ladies are well ! Hope to be here more often now


----------



## klink

Thanks Mol, I hope you feel better soon as well! :hugs:


----------



## Karen916

Oh my, I am so behind on this thread! Sorry, ladies!

To all who have been feeling lousy, welshgem, Dini, SanJan, MolGold, klink, Mia, and anyone I missed (sorry if I did!) I hope you all feel better soon!!! :hugs:

Klink, I'm sorry your flight got messed up, but glad that it seems it worked out in the end? I'm sorry you've had to deal with such stress, though. I wonder if that contributed to the ache you were feeling. I'm glad to hear you heard a great heartbeat after, so I'm sure your little baby boy is fine, but it's no fun to worry, nonetheless!

Mint, I am definitely having pregnancy brain as well! I blame a combination of rising hormones, lack of sleep, and lots on the mind. I can sometimes laugh at myself later, but it's not too fun at the time, lol.

As for me, I had a pretty stressful weekend and spent a lot of it crying. :( I developed a yeast infection from the antibiotics I was taking, and was starting to have a pink tinge when I wiped. It wasn't like spotting, but I thought it might be blood in the urine, so I freaked out that the UTI had spread and that I might need an IV antibiotic (I'd heard of someone that happened to). In addition, I found out my husband may have an abdominal hernia, which would likely necessitate a surgery. Granted it is supposedly a very simple, outpatient procedure, but still, it had me quite shaken. He had a cancer scare two years ago and ever since whenever he has a health issue, my mind instantly wanders to the worst. 

Luckily, yesterday was a better day! I had my scheduled OB checkup, and she explained that the blood tinge I saw was actually very common, and most likely just from irritation to the area caused by the UTI and yeast infection. She said it would only be worrisome if the blood was heavy or accompanied by bad cramps, neither being the case with me, so that made me feel a lot better. All I had to do was get a cream for the yeast infection, so luckily nothing too bad. 

Best of all, she used the doppler and was able to pick up the heartbeat instantly, and it sounded soooo good! It was very loud, clear, fast, and strong, much clearer than last time! It was truly music to my ears.

I also asked her about a weird feeling I've been having on and off. At first it was just sort of a pressure feeling in my lady parts, lol, like I was being poked with a Q-tip, but over time it got stronger, and the other day it felt like I had an electric shock go through the area! I asked her, and she said it is just the pubic bone opening up. Weird, but interesting I guess, and I'm glad to know it is nothing to worry about.

My hubby has his appointment on Thursday, and hopefully it will go well. I'm trying to stay positive! Then onward and upward to our gender ultrasound - 10 days to go!! :happydance:


----------



## klink

Karen I am so sorry that you had so much stress this weekend! I hope that your husband turns out to be ok! :hugs:

As for the uncomfortable pressure you've been feeling. I have that as well for a few days on and off, then it stops, and the it's back. Glad to hear that it's our pubic bone opening up, I wonder if that was the reason my back pain and pelvic bone pain occurred. 

I am so excited for your gender scan! :flower: Forgive me if I forgot but what where the names you had picked?


----------



## Karen916

I agree, klink, your pain could definitely be tied to that! 

The girls names we are choosing between are Lily (my pick) and Lucy (my husband's pick). The middle name will be Dorothy.

If it's a boy, we are choosing between Zackary, Max, Lucas/Luke, and Christian, and the middle name will be David.

Our last name is Shuster.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mintastic

Karen, glad things are starting to look up at least. I hope your husband's appointment goes well.

As for names I like Zachary best with Christian as a close second. I love the name Max but think the other two go better with your middle and last. I actually want Max on our list but DH doesn't.


----------



## klink

I also vote for zachary :)


----------



## Karen916

Yay, Zackary is my favourite! lol


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mint - that picture is breathtaking! I'm so glad that you two were able to have a nice weekend together. I love the girl name you all picked out and the meaning behind it makes it even more special and beautiful! DH and I are having a hard time picking out a boy name as well lol. 

Klink - I'm so sorry about the airline strike! I really hope they are able to help pay for some of your expenses! I'd make sure I kept badgering them until they did help! The pain you described having sounds like sciatica to me. I get it here and there too. 

Swamp - I'm impatiently waiting for those sweet first little flutters! I love your description of the feeling you're having now. "A misshapen ball" :)

Karen - I'm so sorry about your weekend and your DH! It will work out though, try to not stress too much. I know that is easier said than done but we're all here for you to vent and get it all out. I've found that venting and getting everything out of my system definitely helps lower my level of stress and anxiety. I've been having those same feelings down there! They can be kind of painful. Glad to know what it is now lol I love all of your name picks! I vote for Lucas for a boy! I wanted that on our boy name list but DH said no lol.


I feel like I never really have any new updates for me lol. DH is obsessed with my stomach lately, its kind of cute. I can't wait to know if there is a little boy or girl in there though! I am hoping to make our private scan for November 7th. If that works out then only 17 days to go! I kind of wonder if DH would want to go a week earlier so it'd only be 10 days to go lol. I finished staining and putting the 3 coats of poly on the baby's dresser! (I wore a respirator the entire time, so no worries :) ) Now I'm putting poly on the drawers. Only 2 more coats to go. I'll post a picture when its all done. I need to clean out our shed today so that we can move the extra entertainment stand in the soon to be nursery in there. It really needs to be organized in general though lol. I should probably go do that now....

Here's my 14 week picture a few days late! And I'll attach a candid shot from the pumpkin patch too. I feel like I look way bigger in my weekly pictures than in every day life lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1246ee.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6









10352330_10154767219605188_2349089909191380453_n.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## starluck

Karen, I like Zackary and Christian :) I think they both go well with the middle name and last name. I hope your husband is okay! I know I would be worried too :hugs:

It's good to hear about these pelvic related pains you are all having. Helps me prepare myself :winkwink:

This pregnancy still doesn't feel really real yet. I look at my positive pregnancy tests every day to check again :haha: Even when m/s kicks in and my boobs don't fit in my bra it's still hard to believe! My DH is having an even harder time believing it because it's obviously not his body that is changing. This weekend we went to Target and bought our first set of onesies to help it feel more real :cloud9: I can't wait for our first scan on Nov. 4th! :happydance:


----------



## mangoberry

That's nice starluck. I am still night feeling it real.I would love to go and buy some clothes for the baby but I am just afraid what if that jinxes it.. But I guess should go and buy some &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## starluck

mangoberry said:


> That's nice starluck. I am still night feeling it real.I would love to go and buy some clothes for the baby but I am just afraid what if that jinxes it.. But I guess should go and buy some &#65533;&#65533;

I completely understand what you mean! DH and I are sometimes feeling a little cautious about our excitement. I am scared of having a miscarriage, but at the same time I also understand that if it happens, it happens. I don't have much control over that besides the obvious healthy choices I make (no drinking, no smoking, no jumping out of planes ;), eating well, etc). I'm trying to be excited about this pregnancy regardless of my occasional worrying about m/c because in reality most women have healthy pregnancies/babies :flower: and even if I DO m/c at some point, I'd rather have spent this time happy and excited than worried every day. BUT that is really hard when you are a chronic worrier like me! So, I totally understand why you've been hesitant to buy clothes :)


----------



## mangoberry

thats true Starluck, I like your positive attitude - I really need to get it, have been told that countless number of times by many people (things happen in life if it has to) enjoy the moment right now! :)

Somewhere somebody said in this forum itself that we are pregnant TODAY which is the important thing.


----------



## starluck

I'm not always so positive, but it's something I'm working on all the time :) I'm sure you'll see my 'doom and gloom' side at some point ;)


----------



## lacanadienne

Lol - pregnancy brain. Between the crazy days at work, and the pregnancy, I find I forget most of the posts before I write my reply, so I apologize in advance if I forget some people.

Karen, you're really having no luck with the infections! Hope it goes better soon. :hugs: I'm sure your DH will be fine. Oh, and I like Zachary too - mostly because I really love that name in French.

starluck and mango, the beginning is tough. I know it didn't feel completely real to me for a long time. Try to enjoy it as much as you can.

swamp, that sounds like a horrible holiday. Luckily it all got sorted in the end, even if it took a long time to get sorted.


----------



## MiaGirl

I miss so much when I don't check here for a couple days! Oops. 

Klink I'm sorry to hear about the airline problems, so frustrating! And I haven't felt that exact kind of pain but the other morning I was feeling pain in what feels like my kidney area...it was weird and of course freaked me out. 

Karen I'm so sorry you're having infection problems and scares, but glad things are ok with the baby. And I hope things go well with your husband, that's definitely scary and stressful to have to deal with. I can't wait to hear the results from your gender scan soon! I actually like all the names you've chosen :)

Sweetbliss that's fun you're putting nursery furniture together! And cute pics, looks like you're starting to get a little bump!

Starluck that's definitely a sweet positive attitude to have :) it's hard to be in such early pregnancy but yes it's true that a majority will turn out well!

I think *fingers crossed* that my ms is easing up. Finally! Still feel a little barfy in the mornings and evenings, but afternoons have been way better the last two days! Hope I didn't just jinx it by saying that. I was kind of shocked when we took my 14 week picture, kind of seems like I already popped a bit! I just wasn't expecting it already! I totally thought I felt some little flutters last night too...I really hope it was the baby and there are many more to come!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mangoberry

Nice Bump Miagirl - I can't wait for mine already! :)


----------



## starluck

Nice bump Mia!


----------



## MolGold

Cute lil bumps you got there, Mia and Sweet.. that pumpkin shot is so good :)
I am glad Mia that your MS is easing!

Star, I am also still finding it hard to believe, after 2 early scans and being very cautiously optimistic.. but I hope the NT scan will help us ease.. 9 days to go! :)

Karen I am sorry about your scare and DHs. Glad things are turning better :)

Even I am waiting for a bump (I am overweight so it might be sometime before its noticeable) and especially flutters / movements.. 16th week cant be here soon enough!


----------



## Mintastic

Hi everyone. Great bump pics!
And mango and starluck I know how you feel - I am only just now coming around the bend of starting to feel "safe" but I am a natural worrier so it is tough.

Just a quick update. It was great to see baby moving on scan yesterday! Blood results come back on Friday or Monday. Here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







tmp_7476-_20141021_173651-2105851703.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## starluck

awww Mint look at your baby!!! So precious <3 I'm getting teary eyed.


----------



## starluck

I noticed just a little red blood on the tip of my progesterone suppository applicator this morning. I think my cervix and vagina are starting to get irritated from it (everything just feels very raw right now). No flow or heavy cramping of any kind. I did send an email to the RE and they got back to me within 15 minutes (I'm seriously impressed with their response times) and assured me this is very common and not anything to worry about. Phew.


----------



## MolGold

Aw mint, what a great scan! :) yay!

Sorry for your scare, star. These episodes scare the daylights out of us and yet they are unavoidable apparently which adds to our worries :(


----------



## Karen916

Thank you so much for the support and well-wishes, everyone! It means so very much to me! I am so grateful to have you all to share this journey with me. :hugs:

I think my little snuggler is going through a growth spurt right now! My belly seems to be popping out faster than ever, and yesterday, I felt it move the most frequently so far! It's great to have that reassurance to counter-balance how icky and exhausted I feel.

starluck, you have such a great positive attitude! That is so wonderful. I'm sorry you and mangoberry have been feeling worried. I think it is part of our mothering instinct kicking in. As someone said, we worry about them in the womb, and then once they're out, we don't ever stop worrying, lol. 

As the pregnancy progresses, and you start to see and feel more things, it definitely does help. You'll be there soon! :thumbup:

MolGold, ooh, we both have a scan on the same day, I think? October 31? How exciting! Best of luck to you!

Mint, congrats on the beautiful scan!!! What a wonderful experience. I'm sure the bloodwork will come back great, too. :) Do you have any gut feelings as to whether it's a boy or girl?

Sweetbliss and Mia, yay for the bump pics! You both look super cute!! And Mia, how wonderful about the abating ms and especially the flutters! Woo hoo!!! :happydance:

I hope everyone has a great day! :flower:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Mia - Your bump is so cute! 

MolGold - I noticed that after my NT scan I started to feel much more optimistic and like things were safer. I hope the same goes for you!

Mint - So glad your scan went well! That is an awesome picture! 

Starluck - Sorry about the irritation! Did they tell you how much longer you have to use the suppositories? 

Karen - Yay for a growth spurt! I love hearing about how you're feeling the baby move so often!


----------



## starluck

Sweetbliss, I have my first scan on Nov. 4th and will ask her then how many weeks I have to be on it. My understanding is that most women are on them until the 8-12 week mark. Once the placenta takes over progesterone production you can go off (I'm not sure how they figure that out, maybe more blood work?). But, my dr. gave me enough refills to last 4 months, so until I'm about 20 weeks. So, who knows lol!

Thanks for the reassuring words Karen :flower: I think once I start to show it will feel more real.

I am beyond hungry lately. I am literally shaking with hunger right now and I've been eating so much more than usual. Did any of you experience this so early on? Lunch cannot be here soon enough. And I MUST buy myself a new bra ASAP. I look ridiculous squeezing into my bras :haha:


----------



## starluck

I ran out to the mall on my lunch break today to finally buy some new bras. I just cannot squeeze into my 36Cs anymore. So I go into victoria's secret and ask to be measured. I measured a 34 DDD. I just laughed at the girl!! I thought she was so off with the measurement. Then she gave me a sample bra in that size to try on. And holy crap she was right!! I cannot believe how fast my body is changing so early!! I am 4+3 today. Did anyone have such a drastic increase in cup size??? HOW on earth am I going to keep this pregnancy a secret at work until 12 weeks if my boobs are getting THIS big?! I really think people are going to notice if they haven't already.


----------



## Mintastic

Starluck - I quickly went from a 30d to a 30dd but they haven't grown again yet. When was the last time you got measured? Maybe you were wearing the wrong size to begin with? (Most women are).
Also I got really hungry early on too, that leveled out again too.

Karen - thanks for asking. I have no gut feeling myself but my BFF is convinced boy based on the fact that I haven't been sick and have had a lot of cravings for savory/spicy foods and meats. She has a boy and a girl.


----------



## maggz

Lol wow starluck that's intense! Mine have hardly changed at all! 

Sorry I've been awol I really shouldn't even be on here right now - I've been keeping up a little bit but just haven't posted. I'm 15 weeks today :happydance:
Took a little bump pic when I woke up, wondering if it's starting to show or if it's just cause my stomach feels like sh*t. I'm hungry but don't want to eat, constipated, gassy... the whole nine. Party in my tummy, eh?
School's been crazy and my sister's are coming from Europe next Tuesday so I'm trying to catch up on everything so I won't have to do too much school work while they're here. 

Hope everyone's good :)


----------



## starluck

Mintastic said:


> Starluck - I quickly went from a 30d to a 30dd but they haven't grown again yet. When was the last time you got measured? Maybe you were wearing the wrong size to begin with? (Most women are).
> Also I got really hungry early on too, that leveled out again too.
> 
> Karen - thanks for asking. I have no gut feeling myself but my BFF is convinced boy based on the fact that I haven't been sick and have had a lot of cravings for savory/spicy foods and meats. She has a boy and a girl.

Hmm can't remember the last time I was actually measured! It is a possibility!


----------



## starluck

aww maggz I'd love to see your bump pic!


----------



## maggz

Oh I was gonna post it lol here it is :) No face I looked super bitchy I guess I was concentrating so hard :haha:

(apologies for my super streaky mirror... :blush: )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1504.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## starluck

I definitely see a little bump there compared to your last picture (where the bloat was down and your tummy was flat)! YAYYYYY!!! 

:wohoo:


----------



## maggz

Yeah looks like the beginning of something, just a question if it's cause my stomachs feeling like that or actually the uterus breaking out ;) haha


----------



## klink

Karen - Yay for more movement! Isn't it just lovely to feel them move so much more? :flower:

Mint - Great scan pic! Was everything measuring normal? 

maggz - What a cute bump! :hugs:

Nothing new here, it's 10.42pm right now and I am impatiently waiting for us to get ready to go on the bus to go to the airport.
Lately I've been having those weird cramps I wanna say they would kind of feel like contractions? It feels like my lower abdomen/uterus is tightening up really hard for like 30 seconds and then it's gone. And even once we hit the states I can't go to the ER or anything cause I have to wait until Monday for my husband to sign in with his new unit. :growlmad: sorry for another rant but it seems like I'm just not allowed to enjoy my pregnancy at all and its starting to make me so upset and frustrated :nope: and my husband isn't a big help either cause he's acting like everything is always fine. I could use blood and he would assume everything's still ok :dohh:

To the bra problem - I have to stock up on new bras. I don't even know how big my boobies are now, but they feel huge!!! :holly:


----------



## lacanadienne

starluck, I've gone up two cup sizes so far, which is about the same as you (since going down a band size adds a cup size).

Mint, what a great scan pic, yay!

maggz, cute bump.

Oh my, what a day! It's been raining here pretty much for two weeks straight, and the kids have been staying in at recess so they're wound up. To add to that, there were shootings in downtown Ottawa this morning, so most of the city was on lockdown, and the kids stayed inside again as a precaution (even though we're 30 min. from downtown). To add insult to injury, we had a random power outage at the school that lasted about two hours, so we had only emergency lighting. I teach grade 2, and that was just too much for my students. I had one student crying at her desk the whole afternoon because her head hurt, and a few just doing crazy things - two of them decided it was a good idea to play tag in the classroom during a transition. I'm glad this one is over, and I'm completely exhausted. To bed early, I think.


----------



## Karen916

lacanadienne, sorry you had such a crazy day. Hopefully today will be better, and then it's almost the weekend! :)

Maggz, cute pic! I do see a little bump! :)

Mint, interesting about the food cravings as related to gender guessing! I have also been craving salty and spicy food. Hmmm. Although, that's what I always crave, even when not pregnant, so who knows, lol.

klink, sorry you had those weird feelings! I had a couple times where I felt what I thought could be a mild contraction, and I did some reading and found it can be related to too much salt/dehydration. Looking back, both times were after I ate a meal that had lots of sodium in it. Could that have been the case for you? I hope it will go away soon!


----------



## starluck

wow lacanadienne, that is one CRAZY day!! I hope you got a good night's sleep and today is more normal :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Oh my I felt baby move last night!!! It felt like a rolling ball inside me, it was weird but awesome :haha:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Mintastic - I thought I replied the other day re: belly bars but apparently I totally forgot (gosh darn baby brain). I purchased a pregnancy bar and it arrived yesterday, I always feel defeated and upset when I have to take out a piercing so this is a good alternative and the pregnancy bar only cost me $5 on eBay.

I also just wanted to say how cute all your bump pics are! I think it's so cool seeing the difference between them each time you post them and Maggz there is DEFINITELY something in that bump pic :) Also how exciting about the movement! Congrats

Starluck- I found I was pregnant at about 5wks - and by 7 weeks I noticed a huge difference in boob size. I don't think they've grown since then but they've definitely changed. 

Mint - Your scan was absolutely beautiful! Baby looks so snug in there!! 

I've been so slack with reading and responding due to how busy I've been, I'm super sorry ladies. It's kind of just hit me that baby will be here in 10ish weeks so I've been rushing around. My baby shower is tomorrow and I'm so excited - I know it's supposed to get thrown for me but I needed to have it just right and have put in as much input as the girls who are planning it. We're expecting around 55 people, both male and female - reason being that my family live so far away and there's rarely an opportunity where we all get together. I've also started to nest, which is such a strange feeling (I'm TOTALLY the most anti-housework person on the planet) but my house has been spotless for a week now and I've started to clean out what will be the nursery, which was being used to store all my clothes.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls!! I'm so tired and will post more tomorrow but I caught up. Sounds like you are all doing well. 

My lower back is really bothering me along with my left hip so I think im working on sciatica. I scheduled a massage tomorrow as my midwife said I was good to have one now and with any licensed person not just a prematal specialist. Can't wait!


----------



## SanJan

Hey girls! Howz everyone?

MolGold - How are you? Belated Diwali wishes :)

Starluck - I was also on progesterone suppositories earlier and stopped it recently after 14 weeks. They can give these weird symptoms - in fact, my nausea was worse because of that and had bouts of dizziness too. But that's necessary for our baby, we had to go through that. Just wait till 14-15 weeks time.

Maggz, Karen, Mia - yayy! for the movements. I don't know why I'm not able to feel any yet though :( Hopefully it'll start soon.

Klink - sorry about all the trouble. Hopefully you'll reach the States and get to meet a good doctor soon to get some reassurance.

Dini, sorry about the pain. I have sciatica and it started similar to this. But, on top of that, the pain also travels through my thighs and some times, legs too.

Breeze - Just 10 more weeks!!! Hope you have a nice shower. Do post some pics of shower :)

Hopefully, I haven't missed any thread. As for me, I'm doing perfectly fine, except for occasional back-aches and tiredness. Almost all the other symptoms have vanished. And talked about mood swings! Couple of days back, I just cried a lot because we were finally able to do some shopping for festival season(It was Diwali here yesterday) :dohh:


----------



## Karen916

Maggz, congrats on the movement!! That's so exciting! :)

Dini, I hope your back will feel better soon!

Bree, I hope you have an amazing time at your shower! I look forward to hearing all about it. :)

SanJan, I'm sure you'll feel the baby soon! The average for first movements is 18-22 weeks from what I read, so I think a few of us were just really lucky to feel it early. I think it can depend on a few factors, one of which is the placement of the placenta. I'm sure it won't be long till you feel your little one. :thumbup:

What's everyone up to this weekend? Tonight we are going on a double date with my best friend and her boyfriend to a pasta place where you basically build it from scratch - you choose your noodle, sauce, meats, veggies, cheeses, etc. and they put it all together for you. I can't wait, lol. And tomorrow my boss is having a Halloween costume party, which should be lots of fun. My husband and I are going to be Where's Waldo and Wenda! Anyone else dressing up?

My hubby had his appointment and the doctor did not seem concerned by the bump (he is very laid-back; sometimes I think too much so) but did agree to send him for an ultrasound to make sure. Guess when it is - right before mine next Friday. His and hers ultrasounds, lol. Hopefully it will turn out well and it will be double good news for us.

My baby did something so cool yesterday! I felt it kick a few inches to the left of my belly button, so I put my hand there. A couple seconds later, it kicked me about an inch or so to the right, so I moved my hand... and it nudged me to the right again! It did it about 3 or 4 times, like it was saying "Catch me if you can!" LOL! I loved it. :)

Have a great day, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## starluck

Maggz, :happydance: I can't wait to feel this baby move! So amazing.

Breelizabeth, enjoy your baby shower!! 

SanJan, the clumps coming out (lol), nausea, and dizziness are all worth it. Talking about emotional - I cried putting on my bra this morning because my boobs just hurt so much. It was so hard to put a bra on and I couldn't take it anymore :haha: My husband felt so bad for me!!

Karen, aww that's so cute @baby kicks! We're going to a halloween party next Saturday, I think I am going to be a black cat (I'm too tired to be more creative, ha!) and I'm not sure if DH has come up with something for himself. Waldo and Wenda is awesome! Last year we were Little Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf - it was really fun!


----------



## MolGold

Aw such a cute bump, Magz :) I also cannot wait for the movements, so great that Karen and you feel them already!

Mint is that true about the food craving? I also have had zero MS, and canntostand sweets. I'd rather have spicy foods :)

Star, I have had a nipple enlargement/darkening but BB size still the same.. much to DHs disappointment ;) I am overweight but have always had small BBs so no change yet for me.

Lancadienne and Dini hope you guys are having a better day today.. :hugs:

Bree - wow, enjoy your baby shower! Not too far now, 75% loaded :)

Sanjan Happy Diwali to you too.. Ive been getting the bad backaches too and I fear it will only worsen :|

AFM nothing new to report, except its festive season here and I am at work while everyone is on leave, so that sucks. And being here whiel still having mild flu and back ache is plain tiresome :| But other than that, cant complain :) My scan is on the 1st Nov.. waiting to see lil one :)


----------



## Dini

Morning ladies! Glad you are all doing well. 

Bree can't believe your shower is so soon! Baby will be here before you know it, have a great time!

My breasts haven't really gotten much bigger, maybe half a cup if that, they are more dense though. Still have time I'm holding out hope as it's the only way I'll ever have decent sized ones!

I have a massage scheduled this afternoon and I'm so excited. Actually should start getting ready, it's in just over 2 hours. I need it..I'm stressed as DH is acting weird, has been for weeks and I can't handle it much more, he's depressed and won't talk, always complaining he doesn't feel good when I want to talk or want to do something and he goes to bed early, sleeps all day and then is grumpy and moody. He is lazy and annoying me so much. I think he's overwhelmed and maybe feeling detached from the pregnancy but Im trying to share but he won't listen and I just keep hoping when we know what it is and I start showing maybe he'll come around but if things don't change soon I'll go crazy!


----------



## starluck

LOL MolGold, much to my DH's disappointment I don't want him to touch my boobs at all! I wince and pull away every time he tries :haha: So it doesn't matter they're bigger now, he can't enjoy them anyway :rofl: Can you sneak out of work early and go enjoy Diwali?

Enjoy your massage Dini! That must be frustrating with your DH. I wonder if maybe he is having problems at work or something like that and he just doesn't want to talk about it right now. :hugs: It can be frustrating when men don't want to talk about what's bothering them!! I know that all too well ;)


----------



## lacanadienne

Bree, yay for the baby shower! Can't believe you're only 10 weeks away. My pregnancy is going by pretty quickly too - in not that long, I'll be half-way.

Maggz and Karen, that's awesome that you're feeling so much movement. :happydance: Still waiting to feel the baby move, but I know it'll happen soon.

Dini, pain sucks, but hopefully your massage will help. Sometimes I find the massage makes me feel worse for a bit, but then the muscles relax. Also, your DH's attitude sounds frustrating. I hate it when I know something is wrong, but someone won't tell me what's up. Hang in there. :hugs:

MolGold, too bad you have to work during the festival season. To you and SanJan, I have a student in my class who is East Indian and she was all excited to tell me about Diwali. She had henna done on her hands, and brought me some sweets. So cute!

starluck, lol on the not touching boobs - that was exactly my reaction at the beginning of the pregnancy. :rofl: My boobs hurt so much. Now they're not quite so sore.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - Your little bump is so cute, you make me feel like I'm a whale already haha You definitely a real bump though! So exciting that your sisters are coming to visit, enjoy your time with them! I'm so jealous you felt that sweet baby moving! I bet it was incredible! 

Klink - I hope that you all made it safely to the airport and onto your flight! Just hang in there, you're so close to having this all done with! Keep using that doppler every few days to bring yourself some comfort. 

Canadienne - I heard about that shooting here in the news. I'm glad that you and the kids were all safe though. Hopefully the weather has let up and today was a better day for you. Try and get as much rest as you can this weekend, you deserve it!

Bree - Enjoy your shower! That little girl will be here before you know it! 

SanJan - I haven't felt any movement yet either so you aren't alone :) 

Karen - Have fun on your double date! That restaurant sounds AMAZING! I might go make some pasta now haha. And your halloween costumes are great! Keep us up to date on your husband. I'm glad the doctor wasn't too worried, that's good. Will you find out the gender at your ultrasound then? I'm so excited for you that you felt the baby on the outside, that must be so neat! Has your husband been able to feel the baby move?

MolGold - I hope you were able to get out of work a little early to enjoy the festivities. Feel better soon!

Dini - Sorry about DH! Men can be so moody at times. I hope that he starts to feel better and his attitude gets better soon. If not maybe you can have a talk with him, but maybe approach him in a gentle way since you said he seems depressed. I hope you enjoyed your massage and that it helped with the pain you were having!


AFM - I feel like I'm blowing up! DH is so excited to finally be seeing a little bump though, its cute. He'll just stare at my stomach and smile. I scheduled our gender scan for next Saturday, November 1st! I'm sooo excited! DH wanted to wait until the 17 week mark but I'm too anxious and 1 week really won't make THAT big of a difference. So the countdown is on, EIGHT DAYS! :)


----------



## maggz

Karen I really need that restaurant in my life! :haha: It sounds awesome. 

Bree have a great shower tomorrow, you're soooo close now! I feel like spring is forever away! 

haha sweetbliss you have a tiny bump too! Definitely NOT a whale (but we probably will be soon lol)
I guess what they say is right though, be careful what you wish for, I may have popped out a little! Still totally hideable (it's a word) and some might be bloat, but what if it isn't! haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1520.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dini

Maggz, as I said in the other thread, I think that's a bump! 

DH came home in a much better mood last night even though he had a bad day at work. It was like a 180. We even talked about baby a bit last night. He also showed me these Goldfish crackers he bought me Thursday, he only bought them because they are BABY Goldfish. How sweet! It's the little things. We even managed to have sex for the first time in weeks (sorry if TMI) It was a good night, I hope he's coming around.


----------



## MiaGirl

Sweetbliss that's so exciting you will find out the gender so soon!! I wish mine was sooner now. And I'm sure you're not blowing up, just enjoy the bump!

SanJan I bet you'll feel the baby soon. I totally get the moodiness too, it's so easy to cry these days!

Bree happy shower day, hope you have lots of fun!

Karen that's so fun about the baby kicking more, I can't wait for that. And that restaurant and the Halloween party sound great! DH and I are going to our church Halloween party tonight but we haven't figured out costumes yet..oops. 

Dini I'm sorry about DH not being the best to you lately, but that's good you had a step forward yesterday. I hope things keep getting better!

Maggz you are definitely starting to pop out more since the last pic! How exciting!

Im just so glad to being coming out of the nausea now, feel like I'm starting to function like a normal person again. I still threw up two nights ago but just because I took a bite of some cheese that really grossed me out. Ick. Thankfully my boobs don't hurt anymore - sorry to those of you feeling a lot of pain! And they for sure grew at least a cup size, DH certainly loves it :winkwink:


----------



## Dini

Mia I'm so glad you are feeling better!

My boobs hurt almost daily but some days not as bad as others. Today was a good day in that respect. Sure wish they'd grow more though!


----------



## maggz

Haha Dini I feel the same. For all that pain in my boobs I wish they had grown some ;) 

Mia glad you're getting some relief from the nausea! That lasted a long time for yah.


----------



## swampmaiden

maggz said:


> Oh my I felt baby move last night!!! It felt like a rolling ball inside me, it was weird but awesome :haha:

thats how mine feels too.. like somethings rolling around in there

I havent checked in for a while.. been in a weird mood the last few days. But Im glad everyone is doing well apart from all the 'fun' symptoms and pregnancy side effects


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - That is just like my bump in the mornings, it's so cute!

Dini - I'm so glad that your DH is feeling better! I'm sure that was a big relief to you. I hope that things continue to look up for you.

Mia - Do they have places that will do a private scan for you? There are a few places here and the one we're going to is running a $50 2d gender scan special. Of course if you are able to get a good picture and want to upgrade to a full 3d scan then it is $150 which we'll hopefully end up doing, but it will so be worth it I think. I'm so glad that you're starting to feel better! I hope it keeps getting better and better for you.

Swamp - You're almost to the halfway mark! You're staying yellow right?


Things are good here. DH reminded me today that we only have 6 days until the gender! The other night when I was thinking about finding out the gender I started to get nervous. It wasn't a bad kind of nervous though. I think knowing if it is a boy or girl will just make it so much more real. Right now I feel like "yeah, I'm finally pregnant! This is fun and exciting!" but knowing the gender its going to be like "alright, lets get real, pick out a name, get things for that nursery and the gear that you'll need." Does that make sense or am I crazy? lol You all can be honest :) I took a picture the other morning before I'd eaten anything, I'll attach it.
 



Attached Files:







20141025_084553.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SanJan

Maggz - that's a nice cute little bump :)

SweetBliss - It's perfectly normal. For us, we can't find out the gender legally, but I'm keeping my eyes open for any sign from the next scan(we have one on Nov 5th). And, It's really difficult to not shop any baby things because of all the family stuff. If only I could, I'm sure I would have bought everything for both a boy and a girl :winkwink: As the weeks change, it just gets more and more real.

Swamp - Yaayy.. You're almost near the half way mark!! :happydance:

Mia - So good that your nausea has finally ended. Now on to enjoying the better part of pregnancy :happydance:

Dini - Good that your hubby is feeling good. Hopefully thhings will continue that way.

For me, I'm just trying to get DH to discuss the names atleast, but it's very difficult as he wants to wait for some more time. I've anyways started making a small list. Hopefully, he'll come around soon after this next scan.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! Hope you all are well! 

I'm working on housework today and need to get motivated to get showered and go to my dad's. His BD is in two days and I'm working then. I bought him a frame that says "Grandpa & Me" on it and I'm putting an ultrasound pic in it and telling him the frame will be for more to come. I just hate going to his house, he and his wife smoke a lot and inside and I can't stand it and he will light up whether I'm there or not. I've even asked him not to but it's like he forgets and just does it anyway.

Anyhow.. I just booked our gender scan for November 19th! Seems so far away and I could do it sooner but I want a good pic and we want to announce on Thanksgiving and if I find out too much sooner I'll never be able to keep it a secret!

I just booked a 2d because it was cheaper and not really necessary for 3d/4d but then saw a special for a 2d/3d scan for just $99. We are paying $79 for the 2d, but it does come with a $10 coupon for a future visit if we want to go back when baby is more developed...guess I'll see what DH wants to do, but at least the appt is made!


----------



## maggz

Happy birthday to your dad :) My aunt does the same thing with the smoking inside, no matter who's there. At least she keeps it contained to the kitchen... 

Yay for seeing baby :D I'm going on the 21st :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Sweetbliss I could pay for a private gender scan and its not very expensive. But I guess at this point waiting 4 weeks seems doable and we're just trying to save all the money we can. Also by 19 weeks they should be able to confidently tell me the gender :) mines November 25th!
And I totally relate on the kind of nervousness about knowing gender. It does seem like that will make it soo real!

SanJan I hope you can get DH more on board with even discussing names!

Dini sorry about the smoking, that's really annoying. But I hope you enjoy your time together. I'm going to announce gender on thanksgiving too! So yeah it's good I'll only know 2 days before :)


----------



## Dini

We seem to be finding out close to each other around here! I was going to schedule it the week of Thanksgiving but DH and I don't have a day off together that week until the day after Thanksgiving, although if he has to work at all on Thanksgiving it shouldn't be all day, sooo we had to do it a week prior. I also feel like if we wait until then it'll be more likely. 

Are you having a 3d scan Mia?

I have a feeling we will upgrade, I mean it is just $20 extra but we are trying to save whatever money we can.


----------



## lacanadienne

It's exciting that so many of you will know the gender soon! Our scan is only on December 3rd because of scheduling issues, but I'm sure it'll be nerve-wracking when it gets closer. Not that we really care if it's a boy or a girl, but as everyone said, it makes it more real to have more information.

16 weeks today, and it occurred to me that in just 4 weeks, I will be half-way. It's coming fast! Our prenatal course starts this week as it lasts 8 weeks - it's a bit more detailed than most because it's based on the Bradley method where the husband is the labor coach. It'll be good to start getting all our information sorted out.


----------



## Karen916

Yay for so many upcoming gender ultrasounds! I can't wait to hear what everyone is having. :)

Yes, sweetbliss, we are going to find out on Friday!! :) I am so excited! It will be a great weekend for both you and I, then! How cool! 

Both DH and I have had dreams that it's a girl lately... we'll see if it turns out to be true!

Dini, I'm sorry your hubby was acting distant but I'm glad he seems to be coming around! It's so frustrating when men get in funks but don't want to talk about why. I think maybe they want to figure out the 'problem' on their own; maybe that's seen as the manly thing to do? Very different from us ladies, lol.

I also love your idea for your dad's bday gift! That's so awesome. :)

Mia, I'm glad to hear the nausea is starting to subside for you!

Happy Diwali to those who celebrated it! I hope you had a terrific time! :thumbup:


----------



## starluck

All of the gender scans coming up are so exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear what you are all having!

My first scan is next Tuesday, we're impatiently waiting :haha:


----------



## MiaGirl

Dini we're not planning to get a 3D scan. Ours will just be the regular 20 week one at the doctors office and I'm fine with that. I think the 3D ones can be cool, but not worth it to me to have a whole separate expensive scan. I will see my little one's precious face before I know it! 

Lacanadienne crazy you're not far away from half way already! That's exciting you're starting your prenatal course too! Guess I should maybe start thinking about something like that soon...

Starluck I hope your first scan is great. That's such a beautiful moment to first see the little peanut :)

I can't wait to start really thinking about planning the nursurey and nesting for this baby now that the ms is pretty well gone! It's been hard to have the energy to even think about anything so now that I feel human again I can actually be excited about having a baby, yay!!


----------



## SanJan

Karen, sweetbliss - Less than a week to know the gender :happydance: am soo happy and excited. Will be following here to get the good news.

Dini - That b'day present sounds soo cute.

Regarding the baby names, DH is actually very anxious and worried about the baby still. During our last ultrasound, the sonographer actually scared us a lot about the low PAPP-A levels and high uterine resistance. And, as a bad coincidence, that was the first scan appointment for which he came along with me. Though the doctor did sound very positive and also told us about how they'll take care of this and the extra growth scans and stuff, I think he's still a bit worried. He keeps asking me if we want to go to a different Dr once for a second opinion. So, with all these things, he just want to wait till next U/S, just not to jinx anything. 

anyways, I have booked for our 18 weeks scan on Nov 5th. So, just few more days of waiting :happydance:


----------



## SanJan

DH and myself just came back from work and got a nice surprise from MIL and FIL. There was a beautiful photo of a baby in a cute lil frame with the words "I'm coming mumma and papa" and "I'm all yours..." Written on top and bottom by my FIL in left hand, just to make sure it looks like a child's handwriting. I got so emotional after seeing that and am st in the verge of happy tears. They had been a huge support to me throught this. In fact, I haven't done a single house work or cooked a single meal myself since the time I found out that I'm pregnant. They just take care of me like their own daughter and today's gift was so beautiful, I just can't thank them enough. :cloud9:


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - My DH wasn't too eager to pick out names either. I decided to just go through a book and when I saw a name I liked I'd say "what about, xyz" and he'd say yes or no, and if it was yes I'd write it down in a little notebook I have. After doing that a few times he started to warm up and will talk about names now. Maybe ease into it with your DH too and he'll start to come around :) The gift from your in laws is so sweet! That is really so nice of them to be taking such good care of you! You're very blessed to have such great family there to help you. 

Dini - Your gender scan will be here before you know it! That is perfect timing too for when you want to tell everyone. 

Maggz - You'll find out the gender on the 21st, right?

Mia - You're stronger than I am haha. I'm so impatient. I think part of it is that I love surprising others and since we live so far from family, getting the chance to surprise them in person makes me feel like I need to find out early so we can surprise them haha. I'm glad I'm not the only one who is nervous about finding out the gender!

Karen - I'll be checking Friday for your update! What time is your appt at?


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies... yep, I'll be hitting the halfway mark in just 2 days... its unbelievable!! And I feel like Im finally starting to show, and Im feeling the baby roll around nearly every day now... its exciting!!

Also, Im glad many of us arent getting our gender scans til around Thanksgiving/end of November. Im not staying team yellow, but instead of getting my gender scan in a week or so, my husband is now insisting on coming with me to the ultrasound... which is kinda corny in my opinion... I was just going to go by myself because its not a big deal to me personally, but its sweet he wants to be involved... BUT now due to scheduling issues we have to wait until the weekend right after Thanksgiving, so now I gotta wait an extra 3 weeks.. I'll be like 24 weeks by then lol so theyll definitely be able to tell the gender at least

So at least there'll be quite a few of us all finding out the genders right around the same time, which is cool


----------



## Breeelizabeth

How exciting that you ladies are getting so close to finding out the genders! Hopefully your little ones cooperate for you. This cheeky girl kept her legs shut the first time round and I ended up paying for a 3D/4D gender scan a few days later. 

Sanjan - hopefully your DH comes around soon with the names, I know how excited we can get but I guess they don't really get the whole pregnancy experience in the same way we do. Have you got anything picked out that you really like? Also your pressie from your MIL and FIL sounds beautiful! 

Swampmaiden - the big 20! Congrats on such a wonderful milestone! 

Have you ladies done all the Chinese gender predictions and looked at the old wives tales? 

Thanks for all your kind words about the baby shower, It was awesome! It was very hot so I was quite uncomfortable, and I wish that I had maybe taken a backseat role in the planning, because I found myself very stressed out by the end of the day but it was really good catching up with family and friends and my princess got spoilt rotten. I also feel comfortable now going shopping and buying the rest of the stuff I need for baby, before I didn't really have a clue in regards to newborn sizing or what I'd need, but after seeing the gifts I have some idea as to what I need to buy and what I don't need to buy. It's spring and at the end of the day we had a beautiful storm, and everyone released pink and orange balloons into the sky and said some wishes for baby, which was so lovely and heartfelt.

I'll upload some pics later when I'm on my laptop!


----------



## Mintastic

Hello all,

On Oct 23rd I wrote a looong reply to everyone that somehow vanished! I then felt defeated and too tired to write it again and took a bit to catch up again. 
I have read everything but still don't have it in my to reply to everyone. Sorry - I have been really really exhausted this past week and also anxious and frazzled.

Bree - I can't wait to see those shower pics.
Everyone else - good thoughts! Be well!

AFM, just totally drained. NT results came back GREAT though (my doc put great in all caps, not me lol) so that's good.

Hopefully get my energy back soon and can give everyone better replies.


----------



## starluck

Swampmaiden, woohooo half way there! :happydance:

Breelizabeth, your baby shower sounds like it was beautiful! the balloon idea is really sweet <3

I did two different chinese gender predictions. One said girl and one said boy :haha:

Mint, sorry you've been feeling so tired! Some days I just have no energy and others I feel fine. Is there anything in particular you are feeling anxious and frazzled over? :hugs:


----------



## Karen916

SanJan, how sweet that your in laws are so helpful and supportive! That's really great. I'm sorry your husband is feeling a little nervous and not into the name-planning. Hopefully as time goes by he will feel more comfortable discussing things like that! :hugs:

Mint, sorry you've been feeling so tired and anxious! :hugs: to you! We are here for you and anything that may be on your mind! And I'm glad to hear your NT scan went so well!

Bree, your shower sounds awesome! I bet it will be so much fun buying the last of the things you need and setting it all up!

Swampmaiden, congrats on reaching the halfway mark, and on feeling movement! How exciting! That is sweet that your husband wants to come, but too bad it meant a delay. 

Mia, yay for getting past the ms and for nursery planning! Have fun! Do you know what colours/theme you want to use?

Sweetbliss, my ultrasound is at 3:45 on Friday. So in 3 days and 6 hours, as long as baby cooperates, I'll finally know! Woohoo!!! I had another dream last night that it was a girl, and my husband had a girl dream on the weekend, too. We'll see if we are correct! :thumbup:


----------



## MolGold

So its scan time on the thread :happydance: 

Sanjan wow that sounds so cute :)

Dini, I am glad your DH and you had the talk. And your dads gift idea is so great! My dad smoked too, he just goes out on the porch while I am at home.

Lancadienne halfway there already!

Karen, thanks :) Diwali is really special to us Indians and I broke baby news to immediate family ( not planned but blurbed out anyway) :D

Mia glad your symptoms are easing. I had the worst MS yesterday, for the first time in 11 weeks  and I had to take the day off work! I cant imagine how tough it is for those of you battling it daily.

Just 4 day to go for my NT scan. I think I am one of the girls most behind in their pregnancy on this thread but that's ok, I have you guys to ask for experience :) Speaking of which, did you keep up the sex in your 1st / 2nd tri? Sorry if that's TMI!

Maggz, Star, Mint how are you? Hope I am not missing anyone!


----------



## MiaGirl

Swampmaiden sorry your gender scan is delayed, but that is sweet that he wants to come with you. It's a big moment! And how fun to be feeling a lot of movement!

Bree I'm glad the baby shower went well, sorry it was kind of stressful for you though. Sounds good that you have a good idea of things you need now though!

Sorry you've been so tired Mint :( I probably would've cried if I wrote a long reply and it got deleted, so I understand!

Karen I can't wait to hear what you're having!! Are you going to have them tell you in the room? I know some people have them write it down and have some fun way of revealing it to themselves. 

Mol sorry you had some ms, but I glad its not all the time. And that's exciting your NT scan is coming! As for sex, that side of life has severely taken a back seat all first trimester because of ms. Maybe it'll pick up more now that I feel better? 

I don't have a nursury theme picked out yet, don't know how to decide. I don't know colors either but feel like I can't choose until I know gender. So in 1 month I can really start more tangibly planning!


----------



## lacanadienne

Swamp, congrats on getting to the half-way mark!

Bree, your shower sounds awesome. It is odd for me to hear that it is warm in October, but of course your seasons are reversed.

SanJan, your inlaws sound really sweet. You are lucky to have them.

Mint, I know the feeling about the exhaustion. Some days it seems like walking up a flight of stairs is hard.

Mol, sorry about the morning sickness. Mine was worst between weeks 9 and 11. Maybe it won't last very long for you. Oh, and sex took a back seat for most of the first trimester because I wasn't feeling well. Thankfully, I have an understanding DH. It is getting better now.

Mia, I am sure you will have fun picking out colors and themes once you know. I kind of like the idea of savanna or forest animals, which could work with both. Not sure what to do about color, though, as the room was painted blue only last year. It might just stay that way. I don't mind having a blue room for a girl - that's the tradition in some countries like Belgium anyway.

To all of you with scans soon, I can't wait to find out what you're having. It'll help me wait until December 3rd to find mine out.


----------



## klink

Hey girls. Just wanted to let all of you know that we made it safe and sound. Will post more once i get the time to.


----------



## Karen916

I'm glad you made it ok, klink!! I hope all will go well as you make the transition to your new home.

MolGold, sorry you were feeling so sick! Hopefully it won't last long. That is exciting that you told your family! How did they react?

Mia, yes, we are going to have them tell us right then and there. I can't wait one more minute, lol. We are soooo excited!

For our nursery, we want to do some kind of jungle animals theme with the decor. Right now, the room is pink and purple (the previous homeowners have two girls). While not my favourite colours, if we are having a girl, I'm just going to leave it to save ourselves some work and expense. If it's a boy, rather than painting it blue, I am thinking of going with a pale teal colour, because then if we have a girl later, we could leave it, because I like the combo of teal and pink. We had those colours at our wedding, actually, so it would be neat to keep that going. :)

Have a great day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Hey Kilnk, I am glad you are fine.. let us know more once you feel upto it

Karen, you scan is tomorrow! I am as excited as I am for my NT on Saturday. :) Family reactions ranged from ecstatic ( sis in law, cousin, uncle) to mildly uninterested(Aunts). It was entertaining for us to say the least 

Mint sorry you are so exhauseted. I get the feeling. :hugs:

Mia yes I keep hoping things will pick up - not only sex wise, in 2nd tri .. fx!

I have also been dead tired and have come in late to work twice this week, and yesterday I slept 10+ hours! Lucky me, its flexi timing and as long as I put in 9 hours I can come in later. Nausea hitting at 11.5 weeks is really unheard of, apparently.

Also, Ive been getting the most vivid dreams - yesterday I dreamt of holding my baby boy ( wrapped in blue) and bathing him/ changing him and nursing him before setting him down in his crib to sleep! I hated waking up. That's another reason I cant wait for my scan and will put up pics for you ladies to guess the gender. I cannot find out legally but hopefully the skull/nub theory will help!


----------



## Karen916

Interesting dream, Mol! :) I can't wait to hear about your scan, too, and to see your picture!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MiaGirl

Klink I'm glad you made it safely!

Karen that sounds good for your nursery plans. I was thinking of painting some kind of light teal/aqua/mint or something so the room could be for a boy or girl in the future. Then use more gender specific accents. We will see though, first step is getting our office things out of the room!

Mol sorry you've been so exhausted but that's good work can be kind of flexible. Fun dream too, makes it so exciting right?! :) I wonder if you'll be able to tell gender on your own from your 20 week scan if you can't tell from the one tomorrow. 

I think my belly growth has hit a plateau for a bit now. I haven't seen change in a couple weeks nor have I gained any weight. I hope that isn't a bad sign. But at least I'm pretty positive I've felt the baby moving a little bit sometimes, like occasional butterflies or bubbles. I love that!


----------



## jumpingo

today:

la dee da:-=&#9835;




in 9 months:

:serenade:



woohoo!!!:yipee::mrgreen:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swamp - That's sweet that your DH wants to go with you! Can't wait to hear what your gender is. I'm so excited for everyone! Have you been feeling pretty good?

Bree - That is so fun that you can now get the rest of the stuff you need and really get it all set up for baby girl! You're in the final stretch! I did the Chinese calendar and the Mayan calendar and both said girl. I haven't done really any of the old wives tale ones though I don't think. 

Mint - Yay for great NT results! 

Karen - Just barely 24 hours to go for you! Yayyyy! I love the idea of going with the teal in the room and carrying your wedding colors into the nursery if it is a girl, that would be really sweet. 

Klink - I'm glad you made it safely!

MolGold - That sounds like such a sweet dream! I'm glad that your work is so flexible. Hopefully you'll be able to get some of your energy back soon!

Mia - Yay for feeling that sweet baby!


I had an appointment yesterday, it went well. HB is still up in the 150's and strong :) I felt the baby for the first time last night and I've felt it a few times since then! Feels like a little flick, I love it! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## SanJan

Karen - less than 24 hrs I think :happydance:

Mia & SweetBliss - wow! That's so nice that you have been feeling movements

Mol - Interesting dream :) Wish we also can find out the gender early

Kilnk - Glad that you guys made it safely

I wish I could start feeling those flutters soon. I do get some occasional spasms in my lower abdomen, but, it feels more like muscles stretching for me. I guess, me being overweight is delaying it :( 

Just waiting for the scan appointment next Wednesday. And My mom is coming over today and will be there till the scan appointment :)


----------



## starluck

OMG yay Jumpingo!!!!!! Congratulations! I'm so very happy for you :wohoo: I have to find your post with the BFP announcement!


----------



## Karen916

Congratulations, Jumpingo! Welcome to our group! I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Mia and sweetbliss, congrats on feeling some movement! That's so exciting! And SanJan, the twitching could be movement, too! When I first felt mine it was like flutters, or as klink aptly described it, like when you get a little spasm in your eye. And I bet you'll feel it more distinctly very soon!

Sweetbliss, that sounds like a great heartrate!!! And more in the girl realm, from what I've heard! :) I think the thought is that over 140 is more likely to be a girl, and under is more likely to be a boy. I'm not sure how accurate that is, but it's fun to think about!

MolGold, I hope you have an awesome scan tomorrow! :)

AFM, within 8 hours, I should know!!!!! Ahhhhh, we could not be more excited. Baby has been moving a heck of a lot this morning, so maybe he or she is excited too, lol. 

Happy Halloween, everyone!!! :thumbup:


----------



## starluck

Klink, I'm glad you made it home safely! 

Yay on feeling movement! That is really so exciting and wonderful.

MolGold, looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow!

Karen, :happydance: please come back and let us know if it's a boy or girl!


----------



## MolGold

Mia I do not think not gaining weight is a bad thing. Its not gradual either - I believe the weight increases in spurts.

Sweet - congrats on great HB numbers :)

Karen - let us know how it went!

sanjan - I am the same as you, stretching and cramps, nothing more. FX for a great scan hun!

Jumpingo - woohoo! congrats and welcome :)

Thanks for all your support and concern ladies. 12 hours for my scan.. :) I will post first thing once I am back! I really hope the scan shows some gender hint , its a fun guessing game next 6 months :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Congratulations jumpingo!! I'm so happy to hear you got your BFP! Welcome here :):thumbup:

Sweetbliss I'm so glad you started feeling the baby! How awesome!

SanJan like Karen said, what feels like spasms could possibly be the baby. Obviously I couldn't tell you for sure, but I think it could be! You'll feel it soon enough and be sure though :)

Karen and Mol I can't wait to hear about your scans later!!

I was a I bit freaked out for a long time last night. Just in a lot of pain, sometimes keeled over and couldn't even stand up. It was from my rib cage all the way down my pelvis. I'm really hoping that's just growing pains, but man nobody tells you how much that hurts!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! I've been MIA for a few days, just really tired after work lately and Ive been having severe back and hip pain that leaves me near tears for a good part of the day when I'm working. I'm certain it's sciatica and there isn't much I can do about it, so I hope I can learn to cope. 

Karen and Mol can't wait to hear about your scans!

Big Congrats jumpingo!! 

I think I'm starting to feel some movement as well, feels just like someone else said, like a spasm in my eye or a twitch. It's a few times a day but not strong or consistent but I'm fairly certain it's movement. I also noticed I can pretty much feel my uterus now but since I'm heavy you can't see it unless I'm laying down flat but at least I can feel it now lol. I imagine I won't start showing for about another month or longer.


----------



## Jenny Bean

What a nice thread for positive thoughts!

I need some positivity in my life, lol.

I am 38, expecting my first and super nervous...I am very early I hope and pray each day for a beautiful baby!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## lacanadienne

Jenny Bean and jumpingo, congrats and welcome to the thread!

Fxed for you Karen and Mol - let us know how your scans went.

Sweet - congrats on the good HB numbers.

Mia and Dini - sorry you've been in so much pain. Dini, try some sciatica stretches like pigeon pose in yoga. It really does help.

Well my prenatal class has started and there are now just 4 1/2 weeks left until my u/s! It'll go quickly, as report cards are coming fast, and I'll be busier than usual coming up with comments and inputting grades for each student. Then, I have to meet with all the parents. By then, they might guess I'm pregnant - it's in three weeks, and I'll be four and a half months. I haven't told them yet, as that's not exactly what a parent wants to hear, that their child's teacher won't be finishing the year. We'll see how they react - I'm a little nervous.


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - I hope you enjoy the time with your mom! How special that she'll be there to go to the scan with you.

Karen - I saw your FB post! AHHHHHH! SO happy for you! Congrats!

MolGold - How did your scan go?

Mia - I'm sorry you were in so much pain! I hope you're feeling better now.

Dini - Yay for movements! Have you tried a chiropractor for your sciatica? I've heard they can help a lot.

Welcome and congratulations Jumpingo and Jenny!

Canadienne - The time is going to fly for you! Good luck with the parents, let us know how they receive the news. I'm sure they'll be very happy for you!


18 hours until our scan.... I think I'm going to have to find stuff to do tomorrow to keep me busy until our appointment haha


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Yay! Congrats Jenny and jumpingo! Happy and healthy 9 months to both of you! 

Sweetbliss - 18 hours, how exciting! But definitely hard to pass the time between now and then. Will you be finding out the gender? If you are I hope baby cooperates.

Dini I hope the pain eases up, I noticed someone mentioned yoga, maybe you could also see a Physio? I was seeing one for my back and they got me doing hydrotherapy and gave me a few exercises that helped so maybe even check that out if you're interested.

MolGold - how did the NT scan go? Also it could be mothers intuition (the boy dreams) I had dreams of a little girl, so perhaps it's a sign! 

Karen - how did your scan go? Hopefully we'll get to hear your gender reveal soon hahaha ;) 

I'm going pram shopping tomorrow! Amazing how when you're pregnant these little things are the most exciting lol. I've spent all day thinking about it lol!


----------



## SanJan

Congratulations jenny and jumpingo! Happy and healthy nine months :)

Sweetbliss - under 18 hrs.. Will be stalking the thread to find out your update soon.

Breeze - happy shopping  

Karen, Mol - how did the scan go?

Mia - even I think its the baby, because those spasms occur at different places at different times and I get that only when I sit or lie down. Hopefully, it'll be more clear in few days.

Dini - if it's sciatica, mild exercise helps a bit. Talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## Karen916

Good morning, ladies!

Well, it's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're so happy!!!! :happydance:

The scan took soooo long! First, a student tech was doing it, and she couldn't figure out the gender because baby was moving so much, and for a long time, had its hands between its legs (I thought, oh, must be a boy, hehe...). Then the regular tech took over to get a better look at some of the other organs, but still couldn't tell the gender because by now, the baby was all scrunched up like a pretzel, with its feet in its face! LOL. Finally, she sent in the "most experienced tech", and then within literally 10 seconds, she said, "Okay, I know!" I thought, for it to be that obvious that quickly, it must be a boy! So then they brought my husband in, walked us through some pictures, and said, "Congratulations, it's very obviously a girl!" And I was so floored, and so happy!!! All in all it took around 45 minutes but every second was so great. I got to see my daughter (!!!) moving around on the screen, and she yawned and even kind of waved! Seeing the little fingers, toes, lips, etc. was so amazing! 

I am so excited for you ladies that have a scan coming up as well! It's a surreal, beautiful experience!

Mol, how did it go? I'd love to see your picture! They said that how they could tell mine was a girl was, besides the lack of male parts, was the "three white lines" in the crotch area. I wouldn't have known at all but they said that's the classic hallmark of a girl.

And good luck, sweetbliss, yours is coming super soon too! Yay! :) Can't wait to hear!

Jenny Bean, welcome to our group and congrats on your pregnancy!!! I hope it will be a wonderful 9 months for you and your bean. :)

Dini, I'm sorry you've had such trouble with the sciatica! That sounds awful. :( I hope it will ease up soon! Also, that is great about the movement! Yay!!!

Bree, have lots of fun with the shopping!!

lacanadienne, good luck with telling the parents! I hope they will all take it well. I think they should be very happy for you. I'm sure they love you and should be understanding! :) Also, enjoy the prenatal class! I look forward to hearing about what it's like!

Happy weekend, everyone! :)


----------



## Dini

Karen congrats on your baby girl!! I'm so thrilled for you!! 

Welcome Jenny bean! 

I've tried some stretching and am doing light exercise and so far it's notnhelpinf but it's early so fingers crossed it eases up. Yesterday wasn't bad but just carrying the laundry baskets and bathing my dog made it start up. Driving does it as well. Now the cold weather is here. Even woke up to a light dusting of snow, and it makes me mad lol. But I'm 16 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Mintastic

Starluck - you asked if I was feeling anxious or frazzled over anything in particular - it is a few things - one) I was on psychiatric medication of ADHD and Anxiety/Bipolar before TTC. I had a rough month or two coming off of it but have been doing surprisingly well since then. I think some of that is just finally catching up with me. 2) I think it has been sort of a vicious cycle where not enough sleep means I forget things and lose things and so I run around crazed and getting to work late and playing catch up all day and then can&#8217;t get to bed on time again and the cycle repeats and I am just so tired. But I am not letting myself get dragged down by it. I am just taking it one day at a time and DH has been AMAZING in picking up my slack. I need to do something nice for him back but not sure what to do.

Mia - it made me feel so much better saying that you might have cried if you wrote a long post and it vanished. I felt so defeated over such a little thing.
Also, that is so exciting about starting to feel the baby move!

jumpingo! SO EXCITED! So happy for you! Whoo!!!!!!! Do you have a journal? 

sweetbliss - yay for good HB and feeling movement!

Dini - exciting about possible movements as well! Such an exciting time.

Welcome Jenny Bean! Congrats and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond.

lacanadienne - good luck with telling the parents at work. Mine know now and it is such a relief. I didn&#8217;t like having a big secret. Also the moms keep trying to feed me now! It is funny. One mom was clearly disappointed but still supportive overall and the rest have been nothing but positive. I&#8217;m sure it will be fine for you!

Bree - what pram did you end up getting? I am so overwhelmed by all the choices.

Karen - I saw your gender reveal on Facebook! A girl! How exciting! I am so glad the scan went well even if it took a little while to figure out! 

Maggz - How are you? Well I hope!
Also, do you want to post/temporarily open the Facebook group for the newbies? I would love to see it more active.

AFM, I had my first dream about the baby! I dreamed that it was a girl. The dream had a disturbing element to it also. I will post it in my journal.


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, it's exciting that you found out you have a girl! :happydance: Can't remember - have you picked out a name yet?

Sweet, fxed for your scan. Let us know how it went.

Mint, that's good that your parents know. I have 20 sets of them, and I know some of them will not care, some of them will be happy for me, and some of them might be disappointed, but that's how it goes when you're a teacher. One of my colleagues last year had overheard a conversation of some parents saying teachers should not be allowed to have babies during the year... lol. It's like back to the dark ages. We're human too, and we should be allowed to have a life like anyone else. Hopefully no parents in my class like that. Also, going off meds can be a challenge, but the exhaustion might also just be because you're pregnant. I know I have weeks when I can't go up the stairs without it feeling like a monstrous effort.


----------



## swampmaiden

heeelllooooo ladies!

karen, after all those scheduling logistics, Im glad you guys completed your scan, congrats on a baby girl!! :pink:

jumpingo, congrats on the BFP!! 

sweetbliss, thanks for the support, as always :) thats so good to hear you are starting to feel movement! :) now I want to hear scan results!!

lacanadienne and mint, thats kinda a funny thing with students parents.. of course theyd be upset that you wouldnt be finishing the school year, but also you are your own person apart from your job. Also, I always laugh about how people try to 'plan' the perfect timing for a baby/pregnancy.. like scheduling a pregnancy for the birth to be right after the school year ends. Any parent should know that nature has its own plans and things happen as they should... god only know if I had been able to successfully plan my pregnancies, I'd have a few kids already by now rather than still working on my first!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Well, we had our scan....

it's a girl :)


Uploaded a profile shot, the gender shot, and then one of my favorites of her tiny foot :)
 



Attached Files:







M_11.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11









M_2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 15









M_14.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## swampmaiden

yay, congrats on a girl, sweetbliss!!!! :pink:

and even tho this may sound weird, Im glad you put the gender shot up.. it never seemed obvious to me how they could tell either boy or not sure.. but now I can see why lol


----------



## jumpingo

sweetbliss89 said:


> Well, we had our scan....
> 
> it's a girl :)
> 
> Uploaded a profile shot, the gender shot, and then one of my favorites of her tiny foot :)

that foot picture is so cute!!!!


----------



## MolGold

Welcome jenny!

Lancadienne hope the parents react well. :)

Karen and Sweet - Congrats on your girls ladies! 

Bree what did you buy? Picture please!

Swamp, Jumpingo, how are you doing?

Mia and Dini hope you are better!

AFM I had the scan yesterday. Mostly good - HB at 165, nasal bone seen, all measurements normal and CRL at 55.6mm which put Edd forward to 12w+2 from 11w+6. But my doc said to stick with 11w+6 as she thinks our baby is plain bigger. We saw the baby move and glimpses of its face :) As Mint had said, the baby looks more like a baby now.

Now the bad part is the NT fold measurement of 2.3 which is on the higher end of the normal range. Blood work will confirm probability of anomaly but we have to wait another 4 days for it. :( hope our odds are good.

Also the scan pics didn't come out too well. I am so peeved about that. Here's a pic.
 



Attached Files:







_20141102_115513.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jumpingo

molgold,

guess i don't know good scans from bad scans - looks pretty cute to me!:flower: must be exciting when you can actually tell it's a baby! haha

i am feeling okay, but not hot. actually dealing with jet lag after our trip to the states last week, so not sure what is that and what is pregnancy related. just woke up from an accidental 2 hour nap and feeling queasy. sounds like a combination of both.:dohh::haha:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Aw sorry Mol about the fold measurements, I'm sure all will be fine. Seeing a nasal bone is a good sign and your result is still within normal. But baby looks adorable. Also, I'm no expert but I think baby looks like a little man! Again, I'm no expert.

Congrats Karen and Sweet on your wonderful :pink: bumps. Have either of you thought of any names? I think that officially gives us 3 pink bumps and 1 blue bump! How exciting! 

Jumpingo - sorry about the jetlag, hopefully it eases off soon, hope you enjoyed your trip. 

I didn't end up going pram shopping, I was so tired and just slept for most of the day but there's always next weekend!!


----------



## jumpingo

Breeelizabeth said:


> Jumpingo - sorry about the jetlag, hopefully it eases off soon, hope you enjoyed your trip.
> 
> I didn't end up going pram shopping, I was so tired and just slept for most of the day but there's always next weekend!!

my theory on jet lag (after flying from japan to the US once or twice a year for 8 years:wacko:) is that your body takes a day for every hour of time change. a 16 hour time change means it'll take all of 2 weeks, though by the 2nd week, it shouldn't be so bad. gives a great excuse for taking a nap and/or any pregnancy fatigue:haha:


----------



## Karen916

Thanks for the congrats and well wishes, everyone! We are so very excited. I will post some pics soon when I get a chance. :)

Bree, the name will either be Lily Dorothy Shuster (my pick) or Lucy Dorothy Shuster (my husband's pick). I am hoping we will decide for sure soon. :)

Sweetbliss, congrats on the girl as well!!! Yay!!! That is very exciting!

Mol, I'm sorry your fold results were a bit on the high end, but good that they are still in the normal range, right? I'm sorry, I don't know much about it. But I hope and pray all will be well! :) Do you have any inclination as to the gender after the scan? I've heard some people say that girls' skulls are more rounded whereas boys' tend to be less rounded...so it might look a bit more a boy? On the other hand, the heart rate goes more with the girl theory. It's hard to say!

Mint, I'm sorry you're having trouble with stress and anxiety. That must be difficult adjusting to the lack of meds. I hope your body will get more used to it soon and that you will feel better! That is great that your DH is being very supportive and helpful. :)

lacanadienne, good luck with telling the parents!!

I am going to start telling my students this coming week. Only one knows, and it's because my boss told her mom; after I posted my FB announcement she thought it was open news for everyone, but I hadn't really wanted to tell the kids until later. But the girl took it well, which I was happy about, because she has some attachment and anxiety issues. I'm not sure if she realizes yet that it means I'll be gone for a year, but we'll talk about that soon.

Some of these students I've worked with one on one for 2-3 years, and everytime I think about saying goodbye to them, I start to cry! :cry:


----------



## MolGold

Karen, my mom is a teacher too, and overly attached one at that. I think she misses them more than she does us, during vacation time. I can totally understand your grief at having to say goodbye. :hugs:

Thanks for support and positive comments :) Yes I would have been a lot more at ease if the numbers were great. Anyhow they arent bad, andwe will know for sure on wednesday. These are just odds, and i love the LO anyway :)

Interesting gender theories :) because of my dream even I am inclined for boy which the skull supports. I dont think much of the heartbeat theory, and no the other pics and the doctor didn't give anything away, I cant even see the mythical nub :|. Hopefully the 18-20w scan will be better :)


----------



## SanJan

Karen & Sweetbliss - congratulations for :pink: bump  

Mol - don't worry much. I'm sure the blood test results will be positive.

Mint - hope u get some rest and your body gets adjusted to the lack of meds soon.


----------



## lacanadienne

Sweet, congrats on finding out the gender. It sounds like we'll have a few girls on the thread. In about a month, a lot of us should know genders.

Mol, don't worry too much. I don't even know my fold measurement - only that it was normal. The way it works here is pictures get sent away to the children's hospital, and they analyze the results.

Anyhow, I should get back to my report cards. More than half-way done! I'm hoping to be done by this afternoon. They're due on Friday to the principal, but the week is always so crazy.


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats on all the new scans! Looking great!

Karen, thanks for the support.
I hope you go with Lily. I actually like Lucy a little better as a name by itself but when you say it out loud with your last name (no middle, because no one ever really says their full name very often) it is a bit of a tongue twister.

Good luck telling your students. Since mine all have varying degrees of autism and other disabilities I won't be telling them until I have a very obvious large bump. It won't make much sense to them otherwise and they have trouble grasping that something is happening in six months. The ones that grasp that a baby is coming will expect it to come right away.
And I totally understand - I also have students I have worked one-to-one with for 3-7 years. I will probably go back to working with them part-time. Karen, will you get to go back to any of yours or will it be goodbye forever?


----------



## MiaGirl

Congratulations to Karen and sweetbliss on your baby girls!! Now it's time to have self restraint and not buy every single adorable baby girl thing you see...sounds hard to me :winkwink:
And I agree with Mint that I think Lily sounds better with your last name. I like both of them though. 

Mint I hope you start adjusting better now too being off the meds. That sounds like a rough time. 

Mol I wouldn't worry right now as others said. It's does no good to worry and chances are everything is fine. I hope you can tell gender on your own at the next scan!

Jumpingo take all the naps you want! You have double excuses with pregnancy and jet lag. I'd be sleeping all day! :sleep:

I haven't had any more abdominal pain since Thursday so that's good. Must've just been awful growing pains. Now I'm just wanting to eat anything and everything! It's really nice to have an appetite back. 
We finally made our facebook announcement yesterday! I don't why it feels even that much more real to have put it out there for everyone to see...that and my bump is really starting to pop out! Yay!


----------



## Mintastic

Mia - bump pic?


----------



## MiaGirl

Oh I guess I could've posted this :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jumpingo

cute!

i will say, i feel like i look bigger than that after a big dinner though:haha:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Trying to catch up :) Thanks everyone! We're excited to know it's a girl. It still hasn't sunk in all of the way. I'm halfway done painting the pink drawer fronts and I went through all of the girl hand-me-down clothes we have. It's kind of strange to know it's a girl in there lol. DH was a bit disappointed that it wasn't a boy, but I think he'll be just fine. Today I told him I was just doing to paint the drawer knobs to match the drawer because the jewel knobs I was going to get aren't cheap and he said "no, get them. My princess is going to have the best of everything". It was cute and really sweet. I hope he starts to get more excited it is a girl, I know he's just super nervous. He has no sisters and is naturally a very protective person lol. I attached my 16 week picture. I feel huge!


Karen - I'm so glad the techs were able to tell you the gender in the end! What a nice long ultrasound though. Did you get a bunch of good pictures? I hope your DH u/s yet well! GL with telling your kids!

Dini - I hope you can find some relief soon!

MolGold - I'm sure everything will be fine, try to not worry! I think if you go by the old wives tale of skull shape that it looks like girl to me, or at least it looks the same as my NT scan and we just found out it's a girl.

Bree - We've tossed around names but nothing really too serious yet. I hope you can get your pram soon!

Jumpingo - Take lots of naps!

Mia - Cute bump!! I get bad growing pains too. I'm glad you're getting a break from them. They can be really tiring.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1252e.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MolGold

Love your bump pic collages, Mia and sweet! 

I would love to post one of my own. However, as I am overweight, as Jumpingo said I look bigger than that after dinner !

Karen how long are you planning to take a break?

Mint its so awesome that you work with kids with challenges, I really appreciate you for it :) How long a break are you taking? 

Thanks for all your support about the NT scan, ladies :) you are the best!


----------



## Karen916

Mia and sweetbliss, cute bump pictures! And Mia, congrats on making the announcement. Exciting! And that's good that your pain has subsided, too.

Mol, where I live, you can take 1 year of semi-paid maternity leave, so that is what I am going to do. As far as I know, my last day will be February 26. 

Mint, I will likely not be getting my students back. While we are only an after school tutoring centre now, my boss is working on opening an independent day school in September for students in JK through grade 3 who can't get by so well in a regular school, and she has offered me a part time position as the French, art, and music teacher. It would be about the same amount of hours, maybe a little less, but in the mornings, instead of the evenings, which I would definitely prefer. As much as I love my job it does stink being away during the dinner hour, missing out on spending time with my hubby, and having to eat so very late. And especially when we have a child, I'd hate to miss those special family moments, so as long as the school goes through, I am going to take the position.

If it doesn't work out, I am going to return to tutoring for 2 nights a week only, but it's hard to say if I'd get any of my students back. After being with another teacher for a whole year, I'd feel bad taking away hours from my replacement. 

We'll see what's in the cards, I guess!

Happy Monday, everyone! I hope this will be a great week for all.


----------



## starluck

Congratulations on your baby girls Karen and Sweetbliss! :pink:

lacanadienne, the parents will react how they will react. You have no control over how they will handle it. Hopefully the majority of them are happy for you! 

:hugs: Mint, it's great your DH is so supportive and helping out <3 

Mol, baby looks so cute! hopefully it's all good news with the blood results. You're in the normal range, so that's good - like you said, the odds are on your side.


----------



## starluck

Mia & sweetbliss - love your bump pics!


----------



## MiaGirl

Jumpingo and Mol, I totally get bigger than that after dinner :haha: but I try and take the pics in the morning just after eating something small. I guess that bloating thing never really goes away in pregnancy. 

Sweetbliss that's so sweet of DH! Already being the one to spoil her...I love it! My DH thinks it'll be easy to say no to things for our children because of money. I think he's gonna be a pushover when it comes down to it :winkwink:

Karen that sounds like a great arrangement for you if the new school works out. When will you find out about the plans? Also, how about a bump pic? Haven't seen yours in a while I bet it's grown!


----------



## Dini

Cute bump pic sweet! And that is adorable what your DH said! I just can't wait to find out what we are having. I'd really love a girl but I know I'll be so happy either way. 

Started my day off cleaning the living room carpet. I wasn't planning on doing the whole thing, just one corner but figured why not lol. I'm taking a break as I'm going to do our spare/junk room next. Not moving any furniture, just doing where there is foot traffic. Our spare room hasn't been done in ages. 

My one cat that has been very clingy has also started peeing in the living room in the corner where my old cat from years ago used to pee, and I can't believe she's doing it. She's NEVER gone outside the box. It smells so bad...I put a pee pad down and she used it today but it makes me so mad. DH does a very very bad job at cleaning the boxes, maybe once a week for 3 cats and we only have 2 boxes. I thought she was just protesting but he cleaned them and put all new litter in them yesterday and she did it again this morning. I wonder if she's acting out because she knows something is going on with me. I really hope she stops, I don't want to get rid of her!


----------



## SanJan

Hey ladies,

How is everyone? For me, less than 20 hrs for my anomaly scan :) Am really excited because my mom will also be there, but sometimes, I don't feel anything that really makes me scared about the scan. Also, the last we had was for the 12 week one and it's been 6 weeks since then. I just hope everything goes well.

Also, I've been struggling with bad cold for a couple of days. Yesterday, when it was so bad in office, I though of checking up with the visiting Doctor in office itself. He was such a jerk. the moment I told him about the complaint and also that I'm pregnant, he literally started scolding me for not taking good care of myself and my baby and no being careful enough to avoid sickness at this time. It felt really bad, I just got the prescription for the heck of it and came back. I didn't even took those meds and I'm just waiting for my OB's appointment this Friday.


----------



## Karen916

Dini, I'm sorry you are having trouble with your cat! Hopefully it will return to its usual behaviour because I can't imagine how hard it would be to have to say goodbye! :(

SanJan, so sorry that you had a bad experience with that doctor. That seems so unfair. How are you supposed to completely avoid getting sick, unless you shut yourself away and don't come in contact with anyone, ever? Doesn't make sense. Well, I hope you feel better soon, and good luck with your appointment!!!

Mia, I'll attach my latest bump pic for you. It is from last Wednesday, when I was 19 weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks resized.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MolGold

Yay such a cute bump Karen, and i totally love your work policy for maternity. :)

Sorry for your cold and the jerk preaching doc Sanjan. ATB for a great scan :D

Dini aw, that cat trouble seems so annoying! I hope you can get DH to help out.

My dad fell ill on Monday and my mom is out of town so I am stepping in. He's better now but I am staying put till mom is back. Heck, I miss DH so much - harmones?

Hope you all are having a good week so far!
XX


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, that school set-up sounds awesome. I'm really questioning if staying on as a full-time classroom teacher is feasible with a baby, as it's a huge time-commitment, and I really want to be there to see my own children grow. I guess decision time is coming closer, but I still have a bit of time. I could maybe go to a part-time specialist position. And by the way, great bump pic!

Dini, that's really too bad about your cat. Hopefully it will be a short phase.

SanJan, what a jerk! I am constantly exposed to colds, and no matter how much I try to take care of myself, I get sicker because I'm pregnant. 

Mol, hope your dad recovers fast.

With report cards and staff meetings, I have just been feeling exhausted lately. I took today off because I really slept badly and started feeling sick. I don't want to be sick for another month, so hopefully the extra bit of rest and sleep helps.


----------



## mangoberry

Hi all, checking in after a long time - hope all of you are doing great! I did go through all the recent messages, Nice bump pics Karen, Mia and Sweetbliss, also congratulations for the baby girls. SanJan that sucks that the doctor treats you like that - its very difficult to always just do everything for the baby, how can one take care of not falling sick?? 
Dini: I hope its just a short phase with your cat. 
Moi: Hope your dad feels better soon. 


AFM: I have been feeling so tired these past weeks, have been sleeping for approx 9-10 hours daily. I went in for 8-week scan(at 8 week + 1day), and everything was good - baby measured 8weeks+5days and the heart beat was 175, my bp was quite low like 93/50 which the nurse said is quite normal during pregnancy. Now, waiting for the next scan which is on Nov 14th, not sure what all they are going to test in that appointment. Also, we finally told my father and in-laws after the 8week scan :) and my husband ended up telling all of his colleagues, lol! I have not told anyone at work and don&#8217;t plan to do it until 12 weeks, though I already feel like my tummy is showing(with all the bloating thats going on), and I guess I have started putting on lot of weight on my tummy - has that happened to anyone of you? When I look at the pictures that you ladies have posted, I feel like oh man I look like that from right now with just the bloating that means I have put in lot of weight.


----------



## MolGold

Lancadienne Aw, hope you feel better and get your much deserved break! 

Mango - welcome back! I keep hearing how second tri is so much better, and ladies have much more energy. I hope we get there soon and the exhaustion reduces :)

So great that your DH is so excited about the new arrival :) As for the bump, I really think its really a bloat at my stage and I am trying to cut back sodium and fried stuff to an extent. I lost some of the bloat now, maybe you could try that?


----------



## Karen916

Welcome back, Mango! Congrats on the great scan! :)

lacanadienne, I hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs:

MolGold, sorry to hear your father was ill. I hope he is feeling lots better now.

I can't believe I am at the halfway point today! First trimester felt like it was dragging on soooo slowly, but time is starting to go by more quickly now. My mom and I are going to go shopping for some girl clothes today. I'm so excited!

Have a great day, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## starluck

Yay for girl clothes shopping! :happydance:

SanJan, what a jerk doctor! What are you supposed to do - lock yourself up in a room by yourself? He's not being realistic. :hugs:

Cute bump Karen! 

Mangoberry, glad your 8 week scan went great! I'm 6 weeks and my pants are tight. I can't tell if it's fat or bloat, haha! Eating regularly really helps with my nausea so I've been snacking a lot - so it's probably a little fat and a little bloat in my case ;) I do feel badly when I realize that many women don't gain any weight their first trimester. Hopefully I'm not putting on too much and it will slow down when this nausea subsides.

I had my first scan yesterday! Baby is measuring right on target and we saw and heard the heartbeat :happydance: It was amazing.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:

The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!


----------



## starluck

yay mol!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mangoberry

Yay Moi, thats really great!! at what stage do we get that test? I have my next appointment on Nov 14th but I don't know what exact week would that be around 11 weeks - as the baby was measuring 4days ahead than my LMP. Also, yeah I try to eat less fried food, but in general I eat much more to avoid any feeling of nausea.

Starluck - thats really great, I saw your scan pic on facebook that you posted! (y)

Karen - yeah I know I really wish this first trimester goes by fast. Work is increasing so I think that would help a little bit in time going fast. :)


----------



## jumpingo

am so jealous of everyone with 6 or 8 week scans and getting to hear the heartbeat...! don't have my first appointment scheduled yet (waiting for OB to call me as i just got the referral from my primary care doc yesterday after bloodwork on monday) and the norm here is to seen at 12 weeks. sigh. :sad1:


----------



## Jenny Bean

jumpingo said:


> am so jealous of everyone with 6 or 8 week scans and getting to hear the heartbeat...! don't have my first appointment scheduled yet (waiting for OB to call me as i just got the referral from my primary care doc yesterday after bloodwork on monday) and the norm here is to seen at 12 weeks. sigh. :sad1:

Don't worry, that will me me too....I am so anxiously waiting to have a scan of some kind.

I am happy to see everyone who are getting positive scans and such though.


----------



## MiaGirl

Mango I'm glad your scan went well! And don't worry I think the feeling of lots of extra tummy weight is really normal. I had been feeling waaaay bigger in the belly than I actually looked for a long time. I don't notice the bloating as much anymore now since my belly is always sticking out a bit. 

Karen congrats on being half way! That's so crazy to think about!

Starluck I'm glad your scan went well too! That's awesome you heard the heartbeat. I had an u/s at 8 weeks and couldn't hear the heartbeat then, just saw it. 

Mol that's great your test results are so good! Those numbers are so slim they're basically zero!

Jumpingo and Jenny Bean I know it's so hard to wait, but it'll be worth it when you finally get to that first scan! Just enjoy knowing that you're pregnant for now :) yay!

I have a doctors appt tomorrow morning so I'm excited to hear my babe's sweet heartbeat again :happydance: love that sound!!


----------



## lacanadienne

Mango, it really depends with weight gain, but a lot of it can definitely be bloat at the beginning. It feels different when your stomach "pops" - a lot harder, or that's what I've found. I find my bump still gets bigger after eating, though. I think the stomach is right on top of the uterus.

Karen, congrats on being half-way! And have fun shopping for girl clothes! Can't wait to know what my jellybean is.

starluck, yay for a good scan!

Mol, I'm sure you're relieved by the test results. I have to try and call the midwife's office to check mine as my next appointment is a month away.

Jumpingo and Jenny Bean, I know your pain. My first appointment with the midwife was at 10 weeks and 2 days, and my first scan was a week later. My next one will be in a month. It's hard to wait, but the first scan reassured me a lot.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Karen - Congrats on 20 weeks! You're halfway to meeting your sweet baby :) BTW, your bump is adorable. 

Starluck - How have you been feeling?

Dini - Sorry about your cat! I hope that it is just a phase and things get better with her soon. 

SanJan - I'm sorry about the jerk doctor! How did your scan go though? Any peeks at the gender?!

MolGold - That's so nice of you to step in and take care of your dad. I'm sure that he really appreciates that! Yay for great results!

Mango - I was exhausted during that time period too. I felt like there wasn't enough hours for me to get the sleep I needed. Yay for a good scan! I bloated a ton in the beginning too. Can you wear some looser tops to prolong telling your colleagues until you're ready too? I think my bloat started to die down around 10 weeks or so. Maybe that'll happen for you too and it'll end up working out how you wanted. 

Jumpingo - It'll be here before you know it! Hang in there! 


I've been feeling this sweet girl moving around sooo much the last week. I even felt her from the outside last night! I had my hand just resting there and felt a kick. It caught me so off guard that I cried lol. It is just so sweet to be feeling her, I love it and her so much! I can't wait for DH to be able to feel her. He got home 5 minutes after I felt her on the outside and she'd stopped moving by then. Hopefully soon he'll be able to catch her :) I have an appointment tomorrow morning for my kidney. I've been having quite a bit of pain on my left side right where my kidney is. I have a history of kidney infections, I don't think that is what it is, but that is why I'm positive it is my kidney. I want to get looked at and get it checked out before we go out of town soon. I just really hope they take me serious and don't brush me aside. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Mol - Yayy, what a relief :)

Karen - Congrats on half way mark :)

Mia - Good Luck with your appointment. will you be finding out the gender?

As for my scan, it went good. But, the baby was so stubborn and didn't co-operate at all. Initially, it was just in a curled up position, not budging even when the sonographer tried to shake my tummy a bit. So, she asked me to take some drink, walk for a bit and come back in 30 mins. Then, when we get to saw the baby, it was moving around so much but with his/her face always hidden - either facing my back or hiding the face with hands - that little monkey. The sonographer couldn't complete the scan to her satisfaction even after taking around 90+ pics. So, I would have to go again in 2-3 weeks for the same anomaly scan.

And, I have an anterior high placenta :( So, while she confirmed that those small spasms that I feel occasionally at night and morning is baby movement, It will still take at least 3-4 weeks to feel the proper movements, may be even a little longer.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Karen- congrats on making the 20 week milestone! Half way! 

Sweetbliss- how wonderful that you felt LO from the outside. Good luck with your appointment, hopefully whatever is causing your discomfort is easily treated. 

Sanjan- sorry to hear that baby was being cheeky! I know a couple whose son wouldn't let them see his face for the entire pregnancy and they even paid for private scans and got nothing. On the plus side, you get another scan soon so another chance to see your little one! Shame about the placental placement, at least she was able to confirm that you're feeling baby (even if it is a spasm like feeling)

AFM - today was the first day of this entire pregnancy that I can actually say I enjoyed (pregnancy wise) had my midwives appointment and they are very happy with baby's growth, she's head down and starting to engage, had a perfect HR and is moving well. My fundal height is measuring 4 centimeters ahead (so 35 weeks) - not quite sure what that means? After so much stress and worry up until this point it's nice to know that things are finally looking good. The midwives are also happy with the frequency and amount of time that my BH's last. I feel like everything is moving so quickly now but I can't wait to meet this princess!!


----------



## starluck

How are you feeling Jumpingo?

Enjoy your appointment Mia! Let us know how it goes :)

Sweetbliss, thanks for asking :) I'm tired, nauseous, have big and sore boobs, and feel huge (combo of bloating + weight gain I'm sure). Snacking is the only thing that helps the nausea and I know I've gained weight already :( I'm hoping it slows down a little when this nausea subsides so I don't gain too much. I foresee myself purchasing maternity pants within the next 2 weeks to be more comfy! awwww it must be amazing to feel the baby move!!

Speaking of comfy pants - does anyone have recommendations for thick, super comfy leggings? I think my winter 'outfit' is going to mostly be leggings with sweaters and boots. It will probably be the most comfortable outfit for my growing belly. Plus, I feel pretty in that type of outfit which will really help my self-esteem as I get bigger. My self esteem is already taking a big hit with an expanding midline :(

SanJan, good news is you get another scan and another chance to see your previous baby :)

Breelizabeth, it is so exciting that you are getting closer to meeting your baby!


----------



## Karen916

Starluck, Mol, and Bree, congrats on all the great results! How wonderful!!! :)

SanJan, I'm sorry your little one wasn't cooperating for the scan. That must have been frustrating! Hopefully next time will be better. I had a similar problem at mine last week, and the tech had me do some stretches, and then I lay down on my side for a minute or two, and after that, the baby was finally in a good position to see everything. I don't know if it was just a coincidence, but if you have the same trouble again, maybe you can try that? Good luck!! :)

Bree, you're getting close to the end! Eee! How exciting! :D

Starluck, I was at Old Navy yesterday getting some maternity jeans, and I saw they had a bunch of maternity leggings! I didn't really take too close of a look, but they did appear to be a little thicker than the average ones. And they had a few different colours, too. I may go back for some another day myself! :)

Jenny and jumpingo, sorry you have to wait a while for your scans! The wait is no fun. :( It will all be worth the wait when you have that magical moment, though! :)

sweetbliss, I hope it will not turn out to be a kidney infection! But it's good that you're going to get it checked out. Hopefully you will be able to find some relief either way!

Mia, I hope your appointment goes great today! I'm sure it will! Let us know all about it. :)

For anyone who might be interested, I'm attaching the ultrasound photo that told them my baby is a girl! They said they could tell because of the 3 horizontal white lines between the body and the leg. Sorry the photo isn't super clear!

Have a wonderful day, everyone!
 



Attached Files:







baby pic resized.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## starluck

Thanks for the tip about Old Navy Karen! 

Awwww what a sweet baby girl!


----------



## lacanadienne

sweet, that's great about the movement, but sorry to hear about your kidney pain. Hopefully it gets resolved soon. I get the feeling I will be late in feeling the movement because I have a retroverted uterus. Also possibly why my bump is not so big right now. It's supposed to self-correct around month 5.

SanJan, I was told in my prenatal class that babies don't like ultrasounds because of the heat so they often try to "escape" them. I wouldn't worry too much - the next scan will probably be good.

Bree - only two months until your due date. That's amazing. Glad everything is going so well.

starluck, don't worry too much about the weight gain. Unless you end up having gestational diabetes, your body will only gain as much as it needs to gain - or so I was told. Some women gain 60 pounds, have a perfectly normal-sized baby, and manage to lose the weight after.

Karen, what a sweet picture. I can't wait to see mine in four weeks!

AFM, having quite the long week at work, but report cards will be officially handed in to the principal tomorrow, so it should get a little better. I'm trying to motivate myself to read over them. No real news with baby. Watched the Business of Being Born for my prenatal class - has quite a bit of information on hospital births in the US, and home births.


----------



## MiaGirl

Sweetbliss that's so fun you're feeling her a lot! I hope your appointment for your kidney goes well and it's nothing serious. 

SanJan I'm sorry the scan didn't go as well as you hoped. But hopefully the next one will be a lot better and baby will cooperate more for you! I wasn't getting an u/s today, just a regular checkup. I'll have my anatomy scan November 25th. 

Bree that's great that everything's looking good! You're getting so close it's exciting!!

Karen she looks so sweet and relaxed, like she's just lounging in there :winkwink:

Lacanadienne I'm glad work will start getting a little easier for you. Are you planning a hospital or home birth?

My appointment today was fine, pretty normal. Best part is hearing baby's heartbeat, love that sound! I was kind of upset because they drew several viles of blood at my previous appointment, but this time they said they lost one so they had to draw blood again. Not a huge deal, but I was disappointed :nope: needles are never fun. 
Now the next time I go back I get to see the baby and find out what we're having, yay!!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! 

Welcome back mango. I was so so tired at that stage and so very bloated and uncomfortable. I feel lots better now, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel! 

Congrats on all the great scans and appts ladies. 

Bree how exciting to be so close to meeting your baby! Seems like forever away for most of us!

Afm, I had a lazy day today. My cat is still using the corner as a potty and missed the pee pad overnight :(. We love her dearly and are hoping it gets better. We will wait until after the baby is born to get rid of her if we have to but we don't want to. She's family!


----------



## mangoberry

Dini - Hope your cat starts getting better with her routine!

Bree - Thats awesome, that you are so close to meeting your baby, and yeah Dini it feels like forever for most of us (but every part seems like a small achievement when going to ultrasound)

Karen - Your baby girl looks great! I am waiting for my 11 week scan to see the baby developed further :)

Sweetbliss - Aww, it might feel amazing to feel the baby move, hope next time your hubby can also feel from outside and that should not take long :)

Starluck - I felt the same around week 4-5-6, ate quite a lot and felt bloated all the time, now its starting to get a little better - atleast thats what I think as I don't eat the whole day like in every hour or so.(Sometimes scares me, but trying to keep myself from not thinking too much)

Jumpingo - How are you feeling?


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - Sorry baby wasn't too cooperative. That's good that you'll get another scan though and another opportunity to see the baby!

Bree - I'm glad you had such a good day! 

Starluck - Sorry you're feeling sick :( It will ease up soon though. I bought maternity pants early on after I tried some on and found out how comfortable they are haha. I still don't "need" them, but I do wear them. The bloat will subside, just hang in there! 

Lacandienne - Yay for being finished with report cards! I hope you're able to catch a break now and not feel so run down from work.

Mia - Glad your appointment went well but sorry for the blood draw :( Hopefully they won't be stealing any more of your blood for awhile.


AFM - Appointment went alright. It is a kidney infection. I figured it was. I had a really bad UTI a few years ago that ended in a kidney infection and so now they just go straight to my kidneys. I'm just glad I caught it before it got worse and now have antibiotics. Other than that, things are good :)


----------



## mangoberry

Good to hear Sweetbliss that everything went Ok!


----------



## starluck

Sweetbliss, I've gotten a kidney infection before too - it's awful. I hope the antibiotics clear it up quick for you. Thanks for the kind words on the bloat and weight gain.


----------



## MiaGirl

Dini sorry about your cat. I'm with you though, if my pet was peeing in my house all the time there's no way I could keep it. But I also understand with a pet being family, I couldn't imagine ever getting rid of my dog! I hope it improves. 

Sorry abou the infection sweetbliss! That sounds really uncomfortable :( I hope the antibiotics clear it up quickly for you. 

I've basically been living in one pair of maternity jeans a friend gave me a while back. They look cute like normal jeans I'd wear and the elastic doesn't go all the way up around the belly. Technically my normal pants can still button...buuut they're uncomfortable after like 10 minutes so maternity it is! No shame!


----------



## jumpingo

starluck and mango,
i'm feeling okay. thanks for asking:flower:
i was feeling really crappy last night with cramps and that car sick feeling and had some light pink spotting when i went to the bathroom, which i know is normal, but it still makes your mind freak out:wacko: i think i feel better during the days and the evenings are starting to be bad. i fell asleep on the couch somewhere around 4:30 or 5 and napped on and off until 9:30, when i just moved to my bed. ha! then slept until 6:30am.:shock: i did wake up for an hour around 3am, but man, that's a lot of sleep!:haha: 

i go from forgetting i'm pregnant and it not seeming real to worrying all the time that everything is not okay or isn't going to be okay or something. wish i could turn my brain off sometimes.:nope::wacko:


----------



## lacanadienne

Mia, I'm planning to have the baby in a birth centre if everything ends up being normal. If the baby is a preemie or if there are any complications, it has to be the hospital.

Dini - sorry to hear your cat is still acting up. Hopefully you don't have to get rid of it, and it's just a phase.

sweet, that sounds painful. I don't think that's every happened to me before. Hope the antibiotics work quickly.

jumpingo, a little bit of worrying is normal. I think everyone goes through that. But try not to worry too much. It'll keep you from enjoying your pregnancy.


----------



## MolGold

karen - wow you're halfway there! what a cute pic of your baby girl!

star - great that your scan went well. Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Mango - The NT scan is usually done between 11-13.5 weeks, coupled witha blood test to check the odds for for downs syndrome and other chromosomal anomalies. I am glad your bloat is better!

sweetbliss - yay for feeling movement! I cant wait for that. Sorry for the kidney infection hun. Glad it got caught early on.

Jumpingo / Jenny most places the first scan is at 12 weeks. I guess you could get a private scan done if you want. 

Mia - happy your appointment went well :)

sanjan - Aw, sorry your baby was uncooperative.. hope you feel the movements soon :)

bree -Glad you had a great day:)

lancadienne - Yay, report cards done! My critical project is also getting over on the 14th, there will possibly be a lull after, which I am looking forward to. 
I am a little too paranoid for my #1 and looking for hospitals with NICUs at the moment :|

Dini - Aw, hope your cat stops giving trouble. I know its tough to let go of her.. my DH loves cats and its tough to keep him from bringing one at home right now. 
I hope you are taking it easier at work.

AFM the past week of work, taking care of dad and throwing up left me with no energy. I spent saturday lazing around and doing nothing. a first in a while! :)


----------



## mangoberry

jumpingo said:


> starluck and mango,
> i'm feeling okay. thanks for asking:flower:
> i was feeling really crappy last night with cramps and that car sick feeling and had some light pink spotting when i went to the bathroom, which i know is normal, but it still makes your mind freak out:wacko: i think i feel better during the days and the evenings are starting to be bad. i fell asleep on the couch somewhere around 4:30 or 5 and napped on and off until 9:30, when i just moved to my bed. ha! then slept until 6:30am.:shock: i did wake up for an hour around 3am, but man, that's a lot of sleep!:haha:
> 
> i go from forgetting i'm pregnant and it not seeming real to worrying all the time that everything is not okay or isn't going to be okay or something. wish i could turn my brain off sometimes.:nope::wacko:

Jumpingo, I know how you feel. I am still feeling the same, but try to enjoy it as much as possible. I sometimes don't feel pregnant at all and that scares me out, but I am trying to think until told otherwise, try to think that everything is going well. Also, regarding spotting(if your spotting gets a little red), do go and get your hcg and progesterone levels checked if they can be - because in my case Mint suggested that to me and I am so glad I did because my progesterone level was low and the doctor put me on progesterone pills.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Jumpingo - Sleep as much as you can now! I napped so much early on. Now I still want to nap sometimes but it is getting better. You're tired for a good reason! Your body is giving everything to baby :)

MolGold - Sorry you're so tired! Rest up as much as you can!


We had my husband's Marine Corps Ball last night. It was a lot of fun, they even had a photo booth! Even though I was the only sober one of our friends I had a blast. I will say though that all of the people who were drunk have recovered WAY faster than me. They all had a hotel room but I just drove DH and I home. It was after 3am when we did get home though so I was beyond exhausted and still am. It's going to take me at least 2 more days to recover from being that tired I think lol.
DH did feel the baby move for the first time though this morning!!!
 



Attached Files:







1495428_10154829400585188_2997402076210220867_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10









10454476_10154829400510188_8070977822571853933_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12









10377147_10154829400440188_7153207921611838547_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9









10521231_10154829441690188_6487109061314001255_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, I can only imagine how tired you must be right now trying to take care of someone else. I'm really lucky that DH does a lot of the work around here when I'm tired from work and being pregnant. Try not to worry too much about the baby - I'm sure it's fine and cosy in there.

sweet - great photos, and cute bump! I can only relate too well to the not recovering quickly, though. At DH's brother's wedding in September, we went home early (11 pm), and I was still exhausted from not sleeping well the night before. Then we didn't get to sleep in - there was a brunch the next day - and between that and the fact that we had to spend quite a bit of time outside in the cold that day, I got a cold that lasted a month.


----------



## jumpingo

MolGold said:


> Jumpingo / Jenny most places the first scan is at 12 weeks. I guess you could get a private scan done if you want.

yeah, i thought about it! so i called a local (off base) hospital but since i'm in japan, things get tricky. it doesn't appear they will do anything without starting from the beginning.:roll: since it would be out of pocket, i would basically be paying for an appointment to take their urine test and for them to take all my vitals and family history down and then pay again for another appointment for the scan and who knows what other "hidden" costs! just trying to be patient and hopefully can get in around 11 weeks due to the holidays and potentially traveling over new years.



mangoberry said:


> Jumpingo, I know how you feel. I am still feeling the same, but try to enjoy it as much as possible. I sometimes don't feel pregnant at all and that scares me out, but I am trying to think until told otherwise, try to think that everything is going well. Also, regarding spotting(if your spotting gets a little red), do go and get your hcg and progesterone levels checked if they can be - because in my case Mint suggested that to me and I am so glad I did because my progesterone level was low and the doctor put me on progesterone pills.

it was just once, so i think everything is okay. but you're right, i should assume it's okay until told otherwise. will try! ha.



sweetbliss89 said:


> Jumpingo - Sleep as much as you can now! I napped so much early on. Now I still want to nap sometimes but it is getting better. You're tired for a good reason! Your body is giving everything to baby :)

yeah, i worry sometimes my husband might start to think i'm milking it, but oh well!:haha: he's actually being really sweet, so naps all around!:blush:

your dress is pretty! apparently there's a christmas ball coming up, but my husband said he didn't get the invite and i don't know anything, so who knows if we'll end up going.:shrug: sadly we are super homebodies and would be perfectly happy sitting on the couch and going to bed at 8:30!:dohh::haha:


----------



## Karen916

Jumpingo, I'm sorry you had a scare with the spotting! That is definitely not a fun thing to see. :( I hope it was just an isolated incident for you, and that your cramps will subside soon! Try to get as much rest as you can. :hugs:

Mol, so sorry your dad is ill, and that you feel sick on top of it! That must be very difficult. I hope you'll both feel better soon!

Sweetbliss, that stinks about the kidney infection! That's good that you caught it early, though. And I love your pictures. Your dress is great and you look very pretty!

I had a pretty stressful weekend, one reason being I have come down with my 3rd UTI. Ugh, it makes me feel so gross. :/ That was coupled with what I think it a hormone rise (once in a while I get a pimple on my nose, at the same time I feel extra emotional, and that happened this weekend) so I ended up having a bit of a breakdown and sobbing on my parents' couch. Not fun. But, I am feeling a bit better today. Anyone else have these one or two day blues once in a while? On the positive side, I'm feeling my baby move a lot more frequently now, which is a lovely thing. :)

Have a great day, everyone! :flower:


----------



## MolGold

A sad update here. I went to see my doc after a blood clot in the toilet earlier today. She immediately sent me for an U/S and apparently I have a thin layer of subchrionic bleeding. Thankfully the baby is fine. I've to be on bed rest for 2weeks (at loss of pay) which would be real tough to manage but I am hoping it should help resolve the bleed on its own. I see the doc again in 2 weeks. FX my Lil one stays healthy :(


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen - that's really too bad about the UTI. I don't really tend to get much in terms of mood swings, but I can definitely see if you're not feeling well, your mood is not as good. I've had to take two days off work because I'm sick with a cold again. I just feel gross, and like I'm not being productive, which I don't like.

Mol - oh no! Hope the bed rest helps. Take care of yourself and of your baby - that's your number one priority right now.


----------



## Dini

Sweetbliss you look so pretty in your dress! 

Mol I'm sorry for all you are going through. I know the loss of pay is stressful but take care of you and baby! 

Karen, another UTI, that must be bothersome! I get occasional mood swings but nothing bad so far. I am getting pimples frequently though, as soon as a big one clears up another surfaces. 

Afm, I'm doing okay despite the sciatica and numbness. It's hard to get through work but otherwise I manage. The fatigue seems to be back the last week, wonder if baby is going through a growth spurt. The dizziness also came back. I suppose I could be anemic, I'll ask at appt next week. Otherwise just hanging in there wishing time would go faster!


----------



## maggz

Hey girls! I'm back to reality now that my sisters have left. We did a looooot of touristy stuff and had a lot of fun! The house is a little empty now though and I don't know when I'll see any family next so I'm a little sad :( 

Sorry about infections, bleeding, and other problems I may have missed (I just skimmed quickly over a few pages, it would take me forever to read everything I've missed!). I hope you recover quickly and none of us have any more problems. Deal? ;) 

I've been feeling baby move a lot for about the last week or so, not just when I'm laying down anymore but all the time! It's so cute and very reassuring to know that it's kicking away in there :cloud9:

Anyone find out the gender yet apart from Karen??
Our scan is in less than two weeks, the 21st (Thursday). I'm just looking forward to seeing the baby in there I don't really care about the gender but DH is excited. 
It's so cute when he tells me random things he's been thinking about the baby and when it comes - this morning he told me he can't wait to make baby's first chicken and waffles :rofl:

Hope you're all having a good day girls :)


----------



## maggz

Oh yeah and sweetbliss I love the dress! I feel like our bumps are almost the same although yours might be a little more visible :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Jumpingo - If you end up going to the Christmas ball then post a picture! We really had a lot of fun at ours, I'd hope you'd have fun too if you went. DH and I are also homebodies too but it was good to get out for a night. 

Karen - I'm so sorry about the UTI! Do you have any ideas what might be causing them? I know that I have to pee after sex or else I get one within 24 hours, it's horrible. I hope that you are able to get some relief! I've noticed that I can tell I'm having a hormone rise because I get emotional too. Yay for feeling that sweet baby moving more and more!

MolGold - So sorry about the subchrionic bleeding! I hope that the bedrest is able to help it and it gets better! Rest up, I'm sure everything will be fine!

Dini - Keep hanging in there! Sorry you're so tired!

Maggz - I'm glad you had a good time with your sisters! Isn't it exciting feeling the baby move more and more?! I love it! We found out the gender last week, it's a girl :) I can't wait to hear what you're having! What are you thinking it is? I bet our bumps are about the same, the picture where you see mine is after we ate dinner so it's a bit bigger than before I've eaten haha. Post a recent one of yours!


----------



## maggz

Yay a girl sweetbliss that's awesome! :cloud9: 
It really is crazy to feel all those movements, just wish it wouldn't stop whenever I put DH's hand on there :haha:
Yeah I think I have one from last week I'll put it up when I find it! :) I'm the same it's a little bigger after I've eaten, and it's very firm down by the pelvic bone but kinda soft still by the bellybutton haha.


----------



## maggz

All right here's my bump... 
Grey shirt 15w+, white sweater 16w+, black shirt 17w+ (2 days ago)

:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1520.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_4063.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1659.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dini

You are so cute maggz!


----------



## jumpingo

maggz, you look great!

i'm trying to get an idea of how pregnant i'm gonna look in march (22 weeks) when i have to go to a friend's wedding. japanese wedding fashion baffles me so add being pregnant to that - shopping for that will be interesting:wacko:


i'm an emotional mess. my poor husband. i'm about to quit facebook and hate the internet today. ha! i laugh, but i was a sobbing mess a few hours ago. good thing my husband knows a clean house fixes a lot of stuff and we power cleaned for a little over an hour and feeling a little better. but damn these mood swings may be the end of me, or him, or both!:roll::haha:


----------



## SanJan

Maggz - Cute bump! Nice to hear that you had a good vacation with your sister.

Sweetbliss - sorry about the kidney infection, hope things clears up soon. And you are looking really great in those pics. Awesome bump :thumbup:

Karen - Another UTI! That must be bad. Take care of youself. And I totally get you on being emotional. I have started crying/getting angry for no reason these days that hubby doesn't even bother to ask for a reason some times :haha: Just tries to console me without even knowing what it is for.

Mol - Don't bother much about work now. Just rest up well. Fx for you and your bean. Prayers and hugs your way dear.

Dini - sorry about being soo tired.

AFM, I just wish time would fly soon and I would start feeling this baby. With all the other symptoms gone and a surge of energy, some days, I don't even feel pregnant till night when my back ache starts a bit. Went to the Dr on Saturday and she said everything else is on track and called me for another anomaly scan on 26th. Hopefully the baby cooperates then. And, we finally got our flight tickets and hotel bookings done for a short 3 day vacation to Goa for anniversary this time :happydance: Yayy...


----------



## Karen916

Aww, Mol, I'm so sorry that you had that experience. That must have been frightening. I'm glad they were able to quickly determine what it is, though, and that your little one is ok! I don't know too much about SCH but I have heard cases of it clearing up on its own with time, so hopefully that will be the case with you! I hope you can get some good rest and feel better soon.

Lacanadienne, aww, another cold! How lousy. :( It must be hard when students are getting sick left and right around this time of year, eh? Feel better!

Dini, I hope the sciatica and other troublesome symptoms will ease up for you, too!!! 

Maggz, it's great to have you back, and I'm glad you had a fun time with your sisters! Your bump looks so cute! Based on the size and shape I'm guessing it's a girl! :)

SanJan, that's exciting about the vacation!! I hope you'll have a terrific time. :)

Sweetbliss, I think my UTIs are caused by not going pee quite often enough. I've been doing better at sneaking in bathroom breaks at work, but this past Wednesday, I had three back to back sessions (we do not have a break in between students) during which I was not able to sneak away at all, and I had a bad feeling it was going to lead to a UTI, and it did. :/ I also heard that perhaps because of my short, small frame, with my organs being squished and maybe the baby putting pressure on my bladder, there may be a tiny corner of the bladder that is being sort of pinched, so the urine from that corner can't get out with the rest. 

My husband was afraid it was from us DTD but the doctor said with the timing it couldn't be that in our case, so we were glad about that. But that's a very good point about using the bathroom right after DTD! I try to make sure to do that, too.

Have a great day everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## starluck

Catching up after a few days :)

Jumpingo, ahhh yes mood swings - so much fun (lol)! I've been there :hugs: And the worrying is normal too, although it would be nice if I could just skip that ;) I'm sorry to hear about the spotting scare; that's never fun.

Lacandienne, I'm also planning to birth in a birthing center with midwives :) If there is any complication I have to go across the street to the hospital, fingers crossed we both can birth in the birthing center!

cute pics sweetbliss!!!

Karen, so sorry to hear about the UTI :( They are so uncomfortable.

:hugs: Mol :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about the subchorionic bleeding and loss of pay :( I know that is stressful, but you and baby are the priority now - rest as much as you can. :hugs:

You look amazing maggz! I love that white sweater :)

AFM, I 'graduate' to the birthing center today from the fertility clinic :happydance: I have my first appt with them today - hopefully I like the midwives because I have my heart set on birthing there and not in the hospital (as long as there are no complications I can birth there; if there are complications I will have to go across the street to the hospital). I'm hoping to get another u/s so I can see my baby again! Unfortunately my husband will likely not make it to this appt due to work :( boooo.


----------



## maggz

Thanks girls! It isn't usually this defined but if I try to wear tight clothing it looks better haha :) starluck I love it too I'm obsessed with sweaters like this! I found it at H&M :)
Karen that's funny that you'd say that as I was just saying to DH that I'm getting a more girly vibe now from the bump ;) 

haha jumpingo that will be interesting for the wedding! :) You'll definitely be showing by then at least! And I know the moodswings/emotional rollercoaster you talk about.... Yesterday I cried cause we just got a new set of silverware and one of the new spoons fell into the garbage disposal, no one noticed, and it got hacked :( :haha:

SanJan you'll start feeling baby soon I'm sure! Do you have an anterior placenta?

starluck yay hope you like the midwives! :) 

Karen that's good that it's not because of the :sex: ;) Can you excuse yourself in between sessions or take a break in the middle of a session to go to the bathroom? UTI's must suck! :( 

DH just felt baby kick for the first time!!! :cloud9: It was so active and the kicks were pretty powerful, I was surprised! I love feeling them from the outside it makes it feel so real :)


----------



## lacanadienne

So jealous of all of you feeling baby movement! I'm guessing it's because of my retroverted uterus, but nothing defined yet. A few times I haven't been quite sure, and I'm getting a lot of heartbeat-type pulsating down there, but nothing like twitching or fluttering. Hopefully I start feeling baby soon - if not, the u/s will seem so far away! Three weeks to go.

And by the way, Fxed that my cold is getting better. I'm feeling better today, but still have a slight cough and a lot of congestion.

Just had a prenatal class about complications and interventions. Not the most upbeat class, but I guess I prefer having the information if I have to deal with such things.

Oh, and starluck, yes, fxed that we both have very normal pregnancies and can go to the birthing centre! And also that all the information I got tonight will not be of use to any of us.


----------



## Karen916

starluck, that's exciting about meeting the midwives at the birthing centre! How did it go?

Maggz, how great that your DH felt the baby!!! What a wonderful bonding moment for the three of you. :) 

lacanadienne, I'm glad your cold is starting to break! I'm sorry you're not feeling much movement yet. I'm sure it will come as your little one continues to grow. Also, I found from watching the ultrasound that my baby was moving a lot more than I could actually feel (she was moving almost the whole 45 minutes, but I only felt her about 2 or 3 times), so that was kind of reassuring. I'm sure it's frustrating at the same time, though!

Maggz, how my work shift is structured is that I have student A from 4-5pm, student B from 5-6, C from 6-7, etc. Technically we are supposed to bring each subsequent student back to our cubicle right as we are dropping off the last one, but my boss lets me run to the washroom in between for a minute whenever I need to. I can also leave most of the students during the course of the session for a quick pee break; most of them are mature/responsible enough for me to leave doing independent work for a minute and I know they will be fine. But I do have a few who are incredibly impulsive and can't be trusted to not steal something, break something, or eat something they shouldn't, or some who are quite anxious and dependent on me, and it's much harder to leave these ones for a moment. Unfortunately last Wednesday, circumstances were such that I couldn't leave between or during three in a row, and sure enough, the darned UTI came. I talked to my boss again and she is going to help with making the transition between the two trickier ones, help them pack up their stuff, etc. so that I can go. That will help! :) Luckily, though, this UTI hasn't been as bad as the last one. I'm mostly feeling tired and achy this time, but last time it was soooo painful. Sorry to be overly TMI, but last time it literally felt like I was wiping with sandpaper, or worse, sometimes like I was using jagged shards of glass. Ughhh! Thank goodness it's not this bad this time!

On a more fun note, lol, I have started planning my baby shower, and I'm so excited!!! It's on February 21 at my church hall. I've designed the invitations, planned the food, games, decorations, etc. It's going to be a Noah's Ark theme. I can't wait!

Has anyone else started planning or thinking about that?

Have a lovely day, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## MiaGirl

Oh man I've gotta play catch up on the last few days...

Mol I'm so sorry about needing bed rest but I hope it helps and things get better for you!

Sweetbliss very cute pictures, you look great! 

Maggz your pictures look great too! It's so fun to start really seeing the bump! And that's awesome you're feeling the baby a lot and DH got to feel it, how special!!

Jumpingo the hormones are totally normal...just makes us crazier than we already were! I cry when I watch an episode of a tv show I've seen like 10 times before, it's ridiculous. 

SanJan the anniversary trip sounds awesome! What anniversary is it for you? And that's good everything's fine with the baby even if you can't feel it yet, I'm sure it's coming soon. 

Starluck I hope it all does work out for you to go to the birthing center. Sorry DH can't make it to the next u/s but hopefully they can at least give you a picture to take and show him. 

Lacanadienne I hope you start feeling the baby soon too! But I'm glad your cold is starting to get better. Being sick just always sucks :(

Karen that is such a bummer about another UTI. Were you prone to them before getting pregnant? That's good you're able to talk to your boss and work things out to help though. And so exciting about the baby shower! Starts making it all so real I bet! I haven't thought anywhere near that far ahead yet...maybe once we know gender I'll get on top of things more. 

I think 17 weeks has been the best week so far! I'm FINALLY a feeling pretty normal again all day, morning through night, and it's amazing. I still felt kind of barfy even last week. And yesterday I felt my first real baby kicks! It was only twice and sadly DH wasn't there, but wow is that fun :) I can't wait to feel it again and for DH to feel it! Tomorrow is our 4 year anniversary so I'm hoping the baby gives its daddy that gift :)
As my gender scan gets closer, I've started having dreams of going to the appointment and finding out what it is. I've had both boy and girl dreams...so basically I think I'm just clueless! Haha.


----------



## SanJan

Maggz - yeah, I have an anterior high placenta. It sucks, really.

Karen - how exciting about the baby shower :) and, some tips to avoid UTI apart from using bathroom after DTD - if its a specific time frame when you can't use bathroom, try limiting your fluid intake from an hour before that. But make sure you take enough fluids couple of hours before to ensure you have an empty bladder before your schedule starts. Also compensate the amount of fluids after your classes are done. Another small trick I learnt at my doctor's - slightly bend forward and back when you are almost done peeing :) it ensures your bladder is emptied completely and you won't have the urge to go to the loo very often.

Lacanadienne - don't worry. I'm still here waiting on feeling the baby yet. And its going to be longer as doctor said not to expect the same till around 22 weeks :dohh:

Mia - its going to be our second anniversary. And happy anniversary to you both :flower:

AFM, I've been eating a lot lately, esp., lots of chocolates and baked goods. Have regained all the weight that I lost during MS and have put on 3 more Kgs :( though the weight gain is in the range for 19 weeks according to the doctor, I'm more worried about this newly found obsession with sweets. I used to hate sweets and always skip desserts before and this is all very new :nope:


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies
Thank you for all the kind words! I'm just quickly dropping in to see how everybody is. I'll properly catch up later. I'm still paranoid about every little cramp but resting a lot. Hope you guys are well. I'll properly catch up later.
xx


----------



## Karen916

Hi Mol! Glad to hear you're doing ok and that you're getting some rest. :hugs:

Mia, I'm glad you're starting to feel better now, and how exciting about feeling the first kicks! Yay!!

SanJan, thanks so much for the tips. I will try to use them! :)

I had never had a UTI before being pregnant, so it's all new to me.

I've found I enjoy candy more than I used to! I mean, I've always liked it, but I generally prefer salty things if given the choice. That being said, I've craved chips a lot more, too, so I guess I just want all the unhealthy things, haha. I try to make my regular meals as healthy as possible with lots of veggies, lean meats, whole grains, etc. so that when I indulge in a little snack I feel like maybe it balances out, lol. Not sure if that's how it works but I'm choosing to think so ;)


----------



## MiaGirl

Aw SanJan don't worry about the weight right now. Especially if your doctor is telling you it's in line with where you should be. I start to get a little freaked as I see the numbers on the scale ticking up, but have to remember this is normal and the baby needs it :) yeah I've been really tempted by sweets lately. I just count it a victory every time I can fight the urge and eat fruit instead. Trying to keep lots of fresh fruit around to curb those cravings. 

If any of you are interested, I got an email with a promo code for a free nursing pillow here: https://www.nursingpillow.com
The code is THANKYOUNP. You still have to pay shipping but the pillow is free! I spent an extra $5 and got a plush soft one because I thought it was worth it. Just thought I'd share the wealth if anyone's interested!


----------



## maggz

Mia glad you're feeling better and feeling the baby now :) So fun. 

Karen okay I understand! Good that your boss seems to be understanding as well and is willing to accommodate for you. Now just that the UTI's would stop! :) 
As for baby shower planning, I commend you for having started! We are debating if we should do a Super Bowl baby shower or a St. Patty's Day baby shower. What do you all think? Is it to early for us to have the shower early Feb when I'm due in April? 

SanJan don't worry about the weight, really. I was wearing bulky wedge-Pumas and a thick fur vest to the doctor's the other day so I know my weight was way more than it really was. I also ate VERY unhealthy during my sisters' stay so I gained like 5lbs (2-3 kg) but then I weighed myself yesterday and it was gone! So I don't know about you but my weight fluctuates and I don't take it too seriously. 

Anyone heard from mint?


----------



## lacanadienne

No, maggz, February is not too early. I'm having one of mine in late December because my MIL wants to organise one, and that's the last we'll be down there before the baby comes. Do it whenever you feel is best.

We've started planning our registry since our shower is so soon - a bit over a month away - but it won't be complete until the gender u/s, as I want at least some gender-specific clothes if they're able to tell.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't contributed in a while, I have been reading all of your updates! 

Maggz - this is just my opinion but I think a St Patricks day shower would be adorable! There is so much you could do to the the baby and green theme together. If it makes you feel any better about having an early shower, mine was last month and I'm not due until January, so a few months difference. 

Karen - I'm sorry about the UTI's, perhaps you could get some cranberry juice and there are some awesome mocktails that you can find on google that incorporate the cranberry juice but without the taste and without becoming repetitive (I had one with Cranberry, lemonade, watermelon and lemon juice.). 

Mol - Hopefully the SCH reabsorbs itself and all the other symptoms ease up. 

Today I rummaged through the cupboard and found my blow up kiddy pool, and have spent all morning setting it up. What an absolute godsend! It's 11am and looking to be the hottest day of Spring so far and I'm already struggling with the heat. I'm going to try and convince my OB to let me have another ultrasound today. In Australia they don't routinely offer 3rd Tri scans. I haven't seen her for 3 months and it seems like the longest time!!


----------



## maggz

Thanks girls I'm so clueless about baby shower etiquette :haha:

Bree that sounds awesome! Just chillin in the pool with a mocktail ;)
Sucks that you don't get to see your little one more, but at least you can feel her now, not like 1st tri :) 

All right I'm off for a little nap before I go to work. Good night/morning/day to you all!


----------



## klink

Hi girls! I am finally back after I think 3 long weeks or so. DH and I settled in and our bedroom is almost complete so we can move on to the nursery soon. Everything is still pretty new here to me and I miss home a lot but all in all I feel pretty good. 
I've had some cramps here and there but those subsided and I feel our little baby boy rolling in my belly daily and he is really, really strong :)
I had my anatomy scan and he looks perfectly healthy and was measuring a day ahead. We even got to see his handsome little face in 3D/4D. 
I haven't been able to read up on everything but I really hope everyone of you is doing great! I will try to catch up with the posts here starting tomorrow! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10748994_978087832217739_802983765_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









10805271_978087875551068_266580314_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









10805456_978087942217728_93951358_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dini

Klink so glad you are back and doing well. Your son is adorable! His face is so perfect!! 

I've been gone a few days as well, been busy with work and things at home. 

So glad you are all doing well minus the bed rest and UTIs of course. 

I am thinking about having the baby shower in mid February. That's about two months before the due date. It's a bit early I guess, we could always do it early March but I figure we will want to buy what we don't get and need time to set it all up. No idea on themes yet. Maybe after we know the gender. Which btw will be Wednesday! 

Today DH decided we should start putting the new flooring down in the nursery. Wasn't expecting it at all so we got about 3/4 of the way done today but ran into a snag with the saw we borrowed so will start fresh tomorrow. I can't believe that room is finally getting worked on lol.


----------



## klink

Thank you so much Dini! I'll have my babyshower sometime in February too but haven't thought much about a theme either.
What kind of flooring are you guys using? And I'm so so excited for you to find out the gender!!! :flower:


----------



## maggz

Those pics are awesome klink. Glad you're back and settling in nicely :) 

Dini it's just the best feeling to get stuff like that done after a long time, right? We have all kinds of projects around the house that we want to finish and it just feels so good to check one off. 

Nothing new here, super tired after working tonight... Weird, I was full of energy up until I sat down in my car, then it was like a light went out. Waiting on DH to finish a game of Madden so we can watch Sons of Anarchy or Walking Dead :coffee:


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini and klink, welcome back! klink, the scan pictures are just precious. Glad you're starting to settle in. Our carpets are getting cleaned on Wednesday, so we have been busy clearing floors upstairs to prepare for that. After the carpets are cleaned, we can start getting furniture for the nursery! Can't wait, but clearing stuff is tiring.

maggz, I know the feeling. It just seems like I can never get enough sleep lately. I have random bouts of energy, but then I feel really exhausted.

Hope everyone had/is having a good weekend.


----------



## klink

Our carpets are getting cleaned in December or so. We got the first 'real' snow today. I'm saying 'real' cause it snowed a few times here already but not much and it never stuck. Today is the first time that it sticks and they said to expect 2 to 3 inches overnight. 
I am only 21 weeks and I think my nesting has already kicked in. I just want everything clean and organized lol 
My weekend was pretty uneventful. I got frustrated cause everything we were doing this weekend was something that I couldn't really enjoy. On Friday we went out for dinner with my FIL and his girlfriend, and I thought we were gonna go to a restaurant. NOPE. We went to a bar so everyone ended up drinking but me. I mean he asked me before if it bothers me, and of course I said 'no go ahead', because I don't want to be a party pooper. Then after that one bar they wanted to go see a movie but it was already late and lately I'm not getting any good sleep. So we went to another bar which had karaoke night going on, so I was distracted from them drinking.
Then yesterday, a friend had a get together at their house and her family was there as well. And since I don't know anyone I decided not to wait at their house but to go to a shooting range with my FIL, his gf and DH. Well, turned out that we were going to an indoor one, so I couldn't even be really around them and was sitting in the waiting area this entire time. Had it been outside it would've been ok, cause it's not that loud and I wouldn't breath in the lead. So that had me even more upset then.
I told DH how I feel and he understands, so today we were saying to just relax. 
NOPE. Didn't happen either cause we slept in, then after that FIL and his gf took off to see a football game and FIL left us with a bunch of chores that needed to be done, and now we have to watch FIL gf's 2-year-old which we agreed on, but her dad dropped her off at 3PM instead of almost 5PM how he was supposed to. So all in all my weekend pretty much sucked. lol

Hope everyone else had a better weekend! :flower:


----------



## maggz

Ugh klink sorry you're weekend was such a waste... Are you staying with your FIL or were you visiting? Sorry I might have missed a post where you mentioned it. I hate when I do that - just say "no it's okay" when I really don't think it's okay and then I'll get semi-upset with DH for not getting me out of there sooner when all he heard was that I was fine with it hahaha... Such a fine line. 

Well my weekend was kind of a bust too. Worked Friday day shift, then just hung around and got caught up on Scandal and How to get away with murder while DH went to his brother's football game. Yesterday we pretty much relaxed until I had to go into work for a night shift, then when I got home DH had been having a little too much fun on his own drinking so he was basically out when I got home.. Kind of annoying we had planned to have a little movie night in, but we just went to sleep. Today I worked from 12pm-9pm and DH obviously just played video games, didn't even clean up his pots and pans from making himself breakfast... urgh... That makes me mad. 

I feel like I'm starting to get that nesting feeling too - at times. Not all the time definitely but I take little spurts like "aaaaaaahhhh can't stand you not picking up your shit" :haha:


----------



## klink

Yes, we are staying with him since he has such a big house. We'll be staying with him for a year or two probably. It's not bad living there but I'm kind of annoyed at times. His girlfriend lives here as well with her 2-year-old, and as cute as she is - she is a spoiled brat at times. I mean, what 2-year-old yells at you? And not just that toddler whiny screaming thing, actually yelling, saying mean things lol
And she always goes into every room where she is not supposed to go into. We have our room and the nursery upstairs but unfortunately she has her bed room upstairs too, so after her bed time we have to be super quiet. 

Sorry that your weekend was crappy as well :/ How are you holding up work wise? I am so grateful that I don't have to work right now, cause honestly, I don't think I could do it. I need frequent breaks and have to pee all the time lol 

My nesting mode is like actually getting everything ready for the baby, and all the laundry has to be washed and the bed has to be made lol 

I haven't really been on here lately, maggz, can you feel your baby move yet? :) When is your gender scan? (sorry if you already told me and I forgot - pregnancy brain is kicking my butt lately lol )


----------



## maggz

Ahh I see. Well you're lucky to be able to stay there, but living with other adults is always kind of restraining. That child does sound like a brat. Let's hope she gets better with more adults in the house that won't take her crap haha. 

I'm fine at work although I did feel a spot on my back tonight that was acting up when I bent down... hoping that doesn't turn into anything. I work at a restaurant so I stand up straight and walk around all day, I like the walking more than standing still (when I take orders I can be stuck at a register for hours, which becomes painful for my feet). It sure does feel good to get my break and sit down though. And yes I have to pee all the time now. Sometimes before I wouldn't even pee once during a shift, today I went three times! 

Yeah maybe it's not nesting that's kicking in just living with two boys who are messy and don't notice when they drop stuff on the floor *angryface*

Haha don't worry I can't remember anything either! Yes I'm feeling it move now, DH even felt it a few days ago :cloud9: I love when he puts his hands on my belly it makes it feel even more real to know he's thinking about it too. 
We have the anatomy/gender scan next Friday. I guess I'm getting more excited but I would stay yellow - DH wants to know so I let him decide. It was funny though, I mentioned how people do gender reveals and he was like damn that's stupid :haha: Then he was talking to his coworkers and found out it's actually a common thing and then he felt like an ass to shoot down my idea of doing something cute for the reveal. So he wants to do a cake now :) My point is that the scan is Friday but we might not do the reveal until Thanksgiving maybe. 

How about you klink? Lots of movement??


----------



## maggz

klink, where are you from?? I get so confused with the Italy/Germany/USA situation haha sorry


----------



## klink

Haha no problem, we moved to Indiana :)
Isn't movement the best thing ever? :) Our little one is moving A LOT. He's moving so much usually, I get nervous if he's having a quiet day, but I have the doppler for back up and he hates it lol. As soon as I start he usually moves away from it. 
His kicks are getting strong now. I can see my belly jump when I lay down and he kicks. :D

Two boys? Who else are you living with?

I couldn't stay team yellow lol I'm a control freak so I needed to know so I could buy stuff haha
Maybe it's also because - in my opinion - there's almost nothing gender neutral out there, at least clothes wise.

I've been looking into prenatal yoga, but holy cow, that stuff is expensive! Maybe in third trimester I can do it, but right now we have 0 money since DH just got out of the military and his active national guard stuff doesn't start until January. And no one is going to hire him for 2 months :wacko:
I'm really grateful that my FIL is helping out a lot with everything but at the same time I'm kind of bitter, that he always leaves us with all the chores last minute and gets mad when it doesn't get done in time. Today we were lucky that he told us around noon instead of evening/night, though lol


----------



## maggz

Oh okay! But are you from the states?

Yeah movements are so fun! They're even so strong now that I can feel the kicks when I'm standing up and walking, not just laying down anymore focusing on them haha. Wow you can see them already that's fun! Haha mine doesn't like the doppler either it always moves away from it. Weird, huh!

My DH's 16 year old brother lives with us so he can get a better opportunity at football at the nearby school. He's kind of a brat... and obviously 16 so he's the only one that's ever been a teenager in the whole world and nobody understands him :rofl: 

It's true about the gender neutral stuff, there's not a lot. But I'm so torn though. Cause if it's a girl, I don't want everything to be dolls and makeup and princesses and being pretty from day one. Unless SHE wants to. And likewise for a boy, I don't wanna push gender stereotypes on him. It's gonna be hard though cause DH is a total guy's guy and has even gone so far as saying the only dolls his son would be allowed to play with are action figures... I was like uhm no my friend!!! 

It is expensive, huh! :/ I downloaded some prenatal yoga videos but I've only done them a couple of times. I cried once cause I couldn't do a pose lol... We're gonna do a hypnobirthing class starting early December, so maybe she will recommend something that's good to accompany it with. 

That sounds like he's treating you kind of like little kids?? Can you agree on certain chores that you do each week etc instead of him dumping whatever he likes on you on a moment's notice?

Hope your DH gets hired soon after the holidays :) What are your plans, are you gonna stay home until baby's born?


----------



## klink

No, I'm from Germany and we were stationed in Italy :)

Oooh I see. So you are pretty much, somewhat a mom already lol

Well, he does but he doesn't. And I don't think he will really change anything so we just try to suck it up, but I'll try to talk to him to at least give us a day notice, so we don't have to stop whatever we are doing, just because he wants us to do something.

Well, he's in the National Guards right now and is getting an active National Guard job in January, so no one is gonna hire him for 2 months, you know. It sounds horrid , but he's just gonna file for unemployment for now and call it a day since no one is gonna hire him and he already has a job lined up + bills are not gonna pay themselves. 

I can't work here cause I don't have my green card yet. We were not sure where I want to have the baby but I think I want to have it in the US rather than in Germany, so filing for my green card will be the next step. His grandma's co-worker wanted me to tutor her kids in German but I haven't heard anything back from her, so even though I don't get any money, I might start volunteering at an elderly home. I love old people! lol


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Volunteering sounds lovely Klink! As an aged care nurse myself I know how much the oldies enjoy it, especially coming up to the holiday season seeing as so many don't have family. What a lovely thing to consider :) 

I finally brought my pram/stroller ladies and I love it! It wasn't the most expensive one but was perfect for me in every way! It has a reverse handle so I can push it and look at baby or flip it around and push it from behind. It also came with all the extras (rain cover, sunshade and foot cover) which saves me some extra money having to buy them later AND it is so so easy to put down (literally two hand buttons and a foot button and it's on the ground)! So happy!!!


----------



## klink

Oh yay Bree! What brand did you buy??


----------



## maggz

Mmmh gotcha I thought you said you were from there but wasn't 100% It took me about 5 months to get my green card, with a month delay cause we moved in the process and USCIS takes forever to update their database so they were still sending me stuff to the old address. 

Haha yeah you could say that although I try to stay out of his business, but I'm thinking I need to run an even tighter ship... the house shouldn't look this messy with 3 adults living here. Our main problem though is we have no storage space - shelves, drawers etc... We've been focusing more on the big things like a couch and bed and closet so now I need to start introducing ORGANIZATION into the house hahaha... 

Bree that sounds awesome can you find a link for it? I have no idea what to get.


----------



## klink

Make him do some chores! He is 16 years old, he can do some chores and take some responsibility :)
Yes, I heard it can take anywhere from 3 months to a year so hopefully it'll be done in no time.
What country are you from? I always see you post stuff in a different language on facebook but I haven't figured out yet what language it is haha


----------



## maggz

Yeah it's been kinda difficult right now cause our schedules are all kind of sporadic but now that football season is ending it should get easier to assign chores. 
I'm from Iceland :)


----------



## klink

Oh how cool! So what language do you guys speak there then?


----------



## klink

By the way, here is my bump picture from today! Show me your bumps ladies!v:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







10415662_985596124800243_5008555460341851442_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Such a cute bump Klink! 

Here's the link, the reviews say the wheels aren't great but I've already figured them out (as they are all swivel wheels and can be locked separately, so just takes some practice I guess) 
https://m.britax.com.au/strollers-and-prams/steelcraft-eclipse-acclaim-reverse-handle-4


----------



## maggz

We speak icelandic :) 
You look great klink! My bump is an amateur compared to yours I'll take a pic in the morning :) 
The baby is kicking up a storm in there right now it's so fun! My belly is very firm and I feel like I can feel every movement. :cloud9: 
DH just asked if I should maybe be getting bigger, he was worried that baby might not be getting everything it needs to grow since I'm still pretty little. So cute when he shows concerns :) I am not worried, and explained to him baby will take whatever it needs from me and leave me with nothing instead ;) 

Bree that stroller looks great! I Don't even know if we will get one but if we do I wanna be able to lay it down completely so the baby won't need it's car seat... I wanna see your bump! 

All right ladies it's night night time over here, hope everybody's doing good!


----------



## SanJan

Hey ladies :) Howz everyone?

So good to hear from you Klink :) Nice to know that you are getting settled in and those scan pics are awesome.

Has anyone heard from swamp and Mint lately?

As for me, I was getting really bored lately, as there isn't much to do without finding out the gender - no shopping as we have this custom of buying baby things only when the baby is here and we are not discussing much on names too now. I have some of them shortlisted but we'll finalize only when the baby is here. And we weren't planning on nursery as well earlier, as we are in a rented out place currently.

But, one good news is, our own flat will be ready by end of Dec or beginning of Jan. Now I can at least start with some ideas baby's room and also on the interiors for our new home. So, finally, something to get started on :D

So close to 20 week mark now - So exciting now. Next target - scan on 26th. And after that, waiting for the V-Day :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Thats fun Sanjan! Hope you're feeling good :) 

Here's my 18+6 bump... Kinda waiting for it to kick in still lol looks a lot like just love handles with a little extra on the front!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## klink

That's a cute bump maggz! :)
I didn't pop until recently so don't have yourself all worried!

Bree, we'll get a travel system too :)

I haven't heard anything from swampmaiden but I talked to mint the other day and she's doing good. She's just busy :)


----------



## Dini

Hi girls!! 

Maggz your bump is too cute. I still have nothing to show except my usual fluff. I've gained 5 lbs the last month, DH said its all in my hips and I think he's right. 

So I had an eventful day. I'll make it short though. The midwife couldn't find the heartbeat or even hear movement with the Doppler. I had to wait for their ultrasound to be fixed to find baby was just fine and sleeping with its butt facing my belly so that's why she didn't hear it. I was so scared but got to see baby for a brief moment and got some pics. Really couldn't see much as she did it quickly but we did see quite clearly that we are having a BOY :blue:

I have to keep it from DH till our actual private gender scan tomorrow and it's killing me! He's already convinced it's a boy but I can't wait to share it with him. 

I have my 20 week scan scheduled on December 8th but I'll be over 21 weeks by then. I just want to know baby doesn't have any obvious anomalies before I put it out there. We have been waiting for that scan to tell the fb world and some other family and now I have three more weeks to wait.


----------



## maggz

Yay Dini congrats on your baby boy! See, your day turned around ;) 

Im just here at school trying to make my bump look bigger so I don't just look very unflatteringly fat :rofl:


----------



## SanJan

Yay, congrats on :blue: Dini :)

Maggz, that's a cute bump. And don't worry much, it'll grow into something even more real, just overnight :D


----------



## lacanadienne

Congrats, Dini! I'm sure it's exciting to know.

maggz, don't worry - I completely understand. I'm not showing very much yet, and, because I have a long torso, my belly's flat until about an inch below my bellybutton, then pops out a bit. It looks a bit odd. That plus my navel is starting to herniate out, but only partially. Nowhere near klink's bump. The parents might not even guess in two days' time.

Well we had our first real snow yesterday, and it was cold today with quite a bit of wind, so the snow's likely to stay for at least a few more days. Guess the five months of winter have started...


----------



## Dini

First snow for us as well yesterday and bitter cold for November. I think 7 degrees Fahrenheit is too cold lol. 

It's going to be a long winter for sure. I heard nearly every state in the US had somewhere with temps below freezing today. Hard to believe In the southern states but it seems everyone thinks this will be a terrible winter. Can't wait for it to be over!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

https://s9.postimg.org/j2dxo0ji7/image.jpg

well here goes... My big fat tummy at 33+1

Congrats on team :blue: Dini! Hopefully your little man cooperates tomorrow so OH can find out!


----------



## maggz

Aw Bree you look great! I seriously can't believe you're getting so close! :happydance:

Thanks girls, it just looked like fat today lol. I'm not worried but DHs comment did make me think about it. Fx for Friday :) 

It was probably below zero somewhere in Cali last night my house was only 66 degrees this morning and barely made it up to 70 today. I've been freezing all day. I realized I need to get some warmer clothes I was scrambling to find at least a sweater so my arms would literally not fall off. Haha. 

Swamp, Karen, mint, how are you guys??


----------



## SanJan

Bree, you look really great :) Soo close now!

Yayy, 20 weeks today :happydance: It's actually starting to feel more real and getting really excited now :yipee:

Apart from that, feeling really better these days. Thanks to lil bit of exercise and walking for 30 mins/day, by backache is also slightly reduced. Have to call and schedule for my scan on 26th. 

Hope those who are silent are doing good.


----------



## klink

Dini - Congrats on team blue! I'm not the only one any more, yay! :flower: Have you guys decided on a name yet? :blue:

SanJan - yay for 20 weeks! You're halfway through!!!

It's super cold here and we've had snow for like 4 days or so now. Thank god the roads are not covered though, cause we don't have winter tires yet.


----------



## maggz

19 weeks today yay! I'm catching up SanJan ;) 
I need to make you my role model and start walking every day... my back is pretty bad and now it's getting my lower back/upper butt area. It really hurts when I walk but I'm thinking maybe it's just stiff joints that are losening up and need some help?

Lol klink it's so cold here too... for Southern California at least... I'm freezing my butt off and I need warmer clothes!

Edit: Haha I guess I mentioned that I need warmer clothes in my last post, oops, well I still need them! :haha:


----------



## klink

Yay one more week maggz and then you'll be half way through too!!! :)
Thank god I mostly packed warm clothes. Now I just need a coat for my pug. I read that they actually can get pretty sick when you walk them without a coat on in temperatures like we have now. 

So yesterday Jace didn't really move a lot so I was soo soo worried, even after listening to him on the doppler. I was so worried that I had a horrible night with bad dreams that something happened to him. This morning he was back to his normal self though, rolling around in my tummy.
Am I the only one that gets so freaked out if the baby is not moving the same amount like it usually does?


----------



## maggz

Haha a little pug coat sounds adorable :) 

Doesn't freak me out yet when I haven't felt baby in a while... But well yeah actually one night I pulled out the Doppler cause I didn't remember feeling it that day. It was just chillin in there :) I'm sure jace is just messing with his mama ;)


----------



## SanJan

yayy, just one more week Maggz :) Also, do start with walking for atleast 15-20 mins a day. I was having lower back ache a couple of weeks back and walking has really helped me in that. At least, with that exercise, I get tired and get some good sleep which does wonders the next day :haha:

Klink, I think we don't have to freak out about movement patterns now. My cousins and even my dr told me that we need to really track the movement patterns only after 26 weeks. Till then, the baby is still small and the position can hinder in us feeling their movements.


----------



## jumpingo

okay everyone, i have my first OB appointment tomorrow, and i have some questions i want to ask, but surely i'm forgetting so many good questions!

have a "questions to ask at first appointment" list?
or even a "i didn't ask this but, in hindsight, SHOULD have asked" list?

:help:


----------



## SanJan

Jumpingo - ask about when your first scan appointment will be. Also, if you are planning on some travel, tell them about the same and see if its OK to travel now. Tell them about the symptoms you are having, even the most obvious ones. And then, of course a prescription for your prenatal vitamins.


----------



## jumpingo

SanJan said:


> Jumpingo - ask about when your first scan appointment will be. Also, if you are planning on some travel, tell them about the same and see if its OK to travel now. Tell them about the symptoms you are having, even the most obvious ones. And then, of course a prescription for your prenatal vitamins.

oooh, thanks!

i got a prescription for prenatals when the blood test came back positive several weeks ago, so good to go on that one, but the others have been added to my list! thank you!!:flower:


----------



## Karen916

Hi, my friends!

Sorry I haven't been around - things have been pretty busy lately and I've been feeling really worn out. All is well, though. I had a pretty uneventful OB appointment on Monday, and I figure, uneventful means all is fine. Then yesterday I had a follow-up at the clinic to see what was going in with the UTIs, and the urine test came back clear, so the UTI did in fact go away and wasn't just continually lingering. That was good news! They sent my urine for a more in-depth culture, to see if there was any other type of infection present, but I don't think so.

Dini, congrats on the boy!!! How exciting! And that must be fun working on the nursery!

Bree, cute picture! And how fun that you got your stroller!

Klink, thanks for sharing the ultrasound and bump pics!!! Wonderful all around! Like you, once in a while my baby isn't as active as previous days, but then I find within a day or two she's back to her bouncing self. I think it's days when I'm busier that she is lulled to sleep more, maybe.

Maggz, your bump looks so cute! And you find out tomorrow, correct? Yay!! Best wishes for a great scan.

SanJan, congrats on reaching the halfway point! That is a great feeling, isn't it? And that's exciting about getting your own flat!

Mol, how have you been feeling? Better, I hope!

Jumpingo, at my first regular OB appointment, I made a list of any symptoms I was experiencing to ask her what they were, if they were normal, etc. She was very good at reassuring me. I also asked her about travelling, like was mentioned earlier, and we talked about when we would do ultrasounds. Oh, and I asked her about certain foods that she thought I should avoid (she's a lot more lax on that than I am, but she did emphasize not to eat unpasteurized soft cheeses like Brie or blue cheese).

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

To our other friends who haven't had a chance to post in a while, I hope all is well!

In happy news, my hubby finally felt the baby move a few days ago! Each time he had tried prior he tended to just miss it, have his hand in the wrong spot, etc. but he finally got it and we were both very happy. And last night, we officially decided that her name will be Lily Dorothy Shuster!! Lily is the name I was hoping for, so I am very happy. :)

The only negative lately is that I've been having TERRIBLE dreams! I have had bad dreams about the baby off and on, I think related to residual anxiety and sadness from my previous loss. But lately they've been terrible in different ways. Two nights in a row I had awful dreams that I did something terrible to my husband, and last night, I had a dream that he found out he had cancer and only had 1 week to live. I just wake up feeling emotionally exhausted. :(

Anyone else having nightmares? I've read it's quite common due to pregnancy hormones, but ugh, hey stink!
 
Have a great day, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## klink

Glad you are doing good Karen :flower:

And I get a lot of nightmares. I dreamed the other day that I went in to labor and then last night I dreamed that my husband left me :coffee:

What where your nightmares about?


----------



## Dini

I have horrible dreams as well. Had a really scary one last night but I don't remember it now. 

Between my dreams, sciatica pains and now heartburn and indigestion its a real challenge to sleep. 

My mw said I can take anything over the counter for the heartburn but I'm trying not to take things on a daily basis but that may change if it doesn't ease up.


----------



## maggz

Thankfully I don't have nightmares, just weird dreams! I hope it passes for you all, that sounds really horrid. Waking up tired and upset is not a good way to start the day. 

Jumpingo I suck at questions for the doctor haha. I have usually googled or asked someone else before an appointment and then the ones I do have I forget about or feel too weird to ask. Stupid I know. :haha:

Karen glad your DH finally got to feel it! Where are those belly pics you've been taking??

Dini thankfully I don't get heartburn either but I burp constantly! Very attractive!!! :rofl: Also if I need to burp while I'm laying down, some fluid comes up with it (reflux??). Not bad just annoying. 
The ball exercises I did last night really relieved my back/hip pain. Do you have an exercise ball? They were pretty easy to do and I did them while watching TV haha


----------



## Karen916

Sorry you've been having trouble sleeping, Dini! Heartburn definitely sucks. That was something I asked my OB about on Monday, and she said to go ahead and take Tums when I need them. She said that the calcium in Tums is good for the baby, so it's fine. :)

Aww, klink, that's a terrible dream. I'm sorry. :(

Last week, I had dreams two nights in a row that I cheated on my husband with my ex-boyfriend! :nope: I would never be unfaithful in a million years, least of all with him, so it made me feel so sick when I woke up. Ughh. What a relief to realize it was just a dream.

Then a couple nights ago, I dreamt that I came home from work, and my husband got the results of his ultrasound (remember how in real life he had one the same day I had mine?). He told me that it was cancer, and he only had 7 days to live!

Coincidentally, he actually did get the results of his ultrasound later that same day, and he found out there is nothing there (he thought he had a ventral hernia), so that was a big relief!!!

Ah, I will attach my 22-week picture! I think I'm starting to get pretty big! That being said, I wear one of my tightest t-shirts for these pictures so I might not look quite that big on a day-to-day basis, but I've definitely been getting curious looks from some of the moms at my work. I've told most of my own students now, but there are a lot of other clients who work with different tutors, so they don't necessarily know, but probably suspect I am pregnant! I also had my first stranger comment on my being pregnant without me saying anything; it was a couple weeks ago when my husband and I were buying groceries and a pumpkin for Halloween. The cashier asked me if I wanted to just put the big pumpkin back in the cart, rather than in a bag, but then she noticed my belly and said "Oh! Never mind! He can lift it. Congratulations!" It was kind of cool, and made me happy that I don't just look chubby, lol.

Have a great weekend, everyone! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks resized.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## maggz

Those are horrible Karen :( 
Good news on your hubby though! That's a relief! 
No one comments in my wannabe bump yet lol I think people generally think I have a very unfortunately placed pudge. Lol

Scan in 6 hours!


----------



## lacanadienne

Those dreams sound horrible, Karen! Glad things are otherwise good, and your bump looks great.

Good luck on your scan, maggz! Let us know how it went.

I'm feeling pretty exhausted today. Worked until 8 pm last night because I had parent-teacher conferences. Nobody commented on my looking pregnant except the mother of one of my past students, so my parents don't know yet. I don't really look that pregnant yet - just have a bit of a bulge - but my pants are starting to be too tight to button up, so I've been using a belly belt on top of them.

One more week and a half to wait until the next u/s! It's getting close!


----------



## maggz

Oh goodness please don't think I meant your bump is horrible Karen, haha just realized it could be interpreted like that! 
You look lovely! :flower:


----------



## maggz

All righty girls! Anatomy scan is done and everything looked great :flower: Turns out our first ultrasound tech was right and we are having a baby boy! :dance: 
However, the tech had me lay on my belly, go to the bathroom, and jump around to get him to move because she wasn't getting the right angles and he was laying all twisted and folded in half :) After the jumping he finally moved so she could see the heart and brain and all that good stuff. But his position meant that he did not want to show us any good photo angles :haha: 
He weighed in at 13 oz :)

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1711.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1712.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jumpingo

maggz said:


> Jumpingo I suck at questions for the doctor haha. I have usually googled or asked someone else before an appointment and then the ones I do have I forget about or feel too weird to ask. Stupid I know. :haha:




maggz said:


> All righty girls! Anatomy scan is done and everything looked great :flower:

not stupid at all! i'm the same way. i end up just saying, "nope," when they ask if i have any questions because i feel like my questions are silly or, if i haven't written them down, i totally forget. then i get home and wish i had asked a thousand other questions.:dohh:

appointment yesterday was pretty much a waste. just did an hour of paperwork (why don't they just GIVE that to you when you get your positive blood test at 4/5 weeks and have you fill it out when you have time, at home?!:growlmad:) and then talked to the doc for about 15 minutes. no height and weight, pulse, temperature, blood pressure, or any vitals, and sure as h*ll no ultrasound.:roll: so, we'll just go off base later next week and pay for a scan at a japanese clinic.:thumbup:

pictures look great too!!:thumbup:


----------



## SanJan

Hi Maggz - congratulations on the blue bump :happydance:

Sorry about those dreams Karen. Can you try doing some mild workout? That'll ensure that you get tired a bit and have a dreamless sleep. And your bump looks amazing :)

Dini - talk to a physiotherapist or a chiropractor about the pain. Also can you talk to your MW about heartburn and indigestion and see if they can suggest some change in diet or in your prenatals if they are causing the issue.

Lacannadienne - yayy, your US is very close now. Are you finding out the gender or staying team yellow?

As for me, I have my second anomaly scan on Tuesday. So in the same nerves as before an examination now. As much as I'm happy to see the baby, my US experience are always the same - baby won't cooperate first, I need to go for a walk for some time and again wait for my turn. It takes more than half day every time :dohh: Hope that it'll be all good this time.


----------



## MiaGirl

Sorry I've been out of touch for several days now. Busyness comes and goes. I don't even have time to catch up on everyone now either, but I'll try a little. 

Yay Dini and Maggz on the baby boys!! I think a boy would be so fun :) 

Sorry for those of you getting nightmares, that sounds terrible. I don't really have nightmares per say, just weird dreams that I remember easily. 

Karen I'm glad your UTI is gone and hubby is doing fine! Very cute bump too, I'd definitely say you look pregnant!

Those of you not showing yet, I would just try and take it as a good thing. Maybe it means you won't get as stretched out by the end! And I'm sure you'll start showing anytime now. 

Jumpingo sorry about the OB appointment. That's really frustrating. But I'm glad you're able to go off base to another clinic. 

For me, everything's going fine as far as I know. Work has just been busy and even now I'm not home but at a conference. I get home on Tuesday and have my mid-pregnancy u/s later that day! I'm getting so antsy to see my little one and learn the gender. Just 3 more days!


----------



## lacanadienne

Maggz, congrats on the baby boy! :happydance:

Jumpingo, the first appointment can definitely be frustrating, but it's good that you have the option to get an u/s elsewhere. I remember my first appointment with the midwife was at 10 weeks, and the only thing that came out of it is I got a whole bunch of blood work ordered. She checked a few more things at 14 weeks.

Mia and SanJan, good luck on your scans. And we're hoping to find out the gender, but you never know if baby will cooperate. My one friend wanted to, but wasn't able to.

AFM, I'm definitely feeling the baby move a bit now. It's not constant by any means, but I occasionally feel it. :) It's a relief to feel something happening in there. And we're going furniture shopping today, and getting most of the furniture for the nursery! :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Jumpingo sorry your appointment was a bust. First one often is I hear, at least I got an ultrasound at my 8 week so I was happy. After that one, every ob appt has been very pointless. I don't even go there for my scans. 

SanJan I hope baby is cooperative! Even though mine moved eventually he was still not having his picture taken, or maybe it was just cause the tech was rushing.

Mia it's kinda good to stay busy don't you think?? Although it's always good to get the little relief in between. Only 3 days can't wait to see what you're having! I think girl for you somehow??

lacanadienne that's so cute when you start feeling it move! Still takes me by surprise all the time but it's so lovely. Last night I hadn't felt him (so weird to be able to say him or her!!) move for a while so before I went to sleep I was like hey buddy let me know you're in there and he kicked! :cloud9: Then I started naming names and seeing if he kicked lol... just haven't figured out if he likes a name when he kicks or if he's saying hell no! :haha:


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies, glad to see everyone has been doing well.. I havent been on for a few weeks due to internet problems, but other than that i have been great!! Got my insurance worked out and I found the most beautiful birthing center full of very lovely nurse-midwives. But most importantly, I found out that I am Team PINK!! :pink: 
Hubby and I are very happy, I knew it was a girl lol but now its confirmed. 

Hopefully I will be able to check in more, but my internet situation wont be fully resolved to Dec 15th, so I may be on and off again :(

Wishing all the Americans a wonderful Thanksgiving next week, and for everyone else, wishing you just a wonderful week. :)


----------



## maggz

Hey swamp!!! Glad you had a chance to pop in I've been hoping everything's okay! 
Awww congrats on your girl :flower:

Happy thanksgiving to you too, hopefully we'll see a little more of you :)


----------



## jumpingo

lacanadienne, it's nice to hear other people not getting in until later. it seems like everyone ELSE is getting scans at 6 or 8 weeks, which makes the wait feel even longer!:wacko:

that's exciting to start feeling the baby move - i can't wait to get there! and i'm a huge fan of retail therapy!:winkwink: have fun picking everything out!



MiaGirl, yeah, it was more frustrating in the weeks beforehand, but it was almost comical the lack of anything once we got there. whatever:roll: but yes, i'm glad i speak enough japanese to manage getting to another clinic off base.:thumbup:

and yay for finding out soon! do you have a feeling one way or the other, boy or girl??



maggz, yeah, i hear a lot of people say similar things about first appointments. it's just so frustrating that they don't do ANYTHING until 12 weeks. i guess there's nothing they can do, but you'd think in the first trimester there'd be more concern about heartbeats or there actually being a baby in there!!:shrug: of which i am not yet convinced!:haha:



swampmaiden, yay baby girl!!:happydance:

hope you have a great thanksgiving to you too! we hosted thanksgiving early this year (yesterday) and it was a great time. we haven't announced to most friends (or our parents! ha!) so we kept up our "we've given up alcohol after 2 weeks of heavy eating/drinking on vacation in october" lie (that was actually my tww:haha:) and people seemed to believe it, though there were a couple times when someone said the word pregnant that i had to roll my eyes and say, "yeah, right":blush: so there will be a lot of "oh my gosh, so you were lying the whole time!!?!!" when we let people in on the secret!:haha:


----------



## Dini

Swamp so glad to know you are good and congrats on your girl!! They must be so much fun to shop for. 

I did talk to my mw about the heartburn and she said I can take an H2 blocker like Pepcid or Zantac so I took a Zantac the other night and it worked! I actually slept lol. I'm calling a local chiropractor Monday who also happens to be a doula so I hope she can fit me in soon! The pain has eased up a little but it still gets pretty uncomfortable at work. 

Can't believe thanksgiving is next week. Seemed to creep up so fast. And I'm 19 weeks today! So close to half way. I haven't been feeling my little guy much the last few days really at all, I'm assuming he's changed positions especially since the back pain is a little less. 

Oh and jumpingo, my first appt was a lot like that as well. I did get weighed and a urine sample though. The first trimester felt like all I did was hurry up and wait.


----------



## klink

First of, Mint is doing ok. Physically everything is fine with her and the baby so far, but her father passed away so she won't be on here for a little while. :(

Congrats maggz on team :blue: and swampmaiden on team :pink: ! The boy community is growing ;) haha

Those nightmares sound horrible Karen! I had 3 nights of nightmares in a row, I hope it stops soon! I just wake up every morning feeling exhausted!

Jumpingo, I hope you get your first scan soon :flower:

For the girls that don't have a huge bump yet: Embrace it! I wanted my bump to be noticeable soooo bad, and now as my bump is getting bigger and bigger nothing fits anymore and my skin is starting to stretch and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## maggz

Haha talking about uncomfortable skin klink - my dh was rubbing my belly the other night and poked my bellybutton and I completely flipped out and started crying! I had asked him a few days before not to poke it but he still did I guess he forgot or didn't think it was THAT big of a deal - well he's not forgetting any time soon again!!! Seriously it is SO uncomfortable to touch my belly button now its ridiculous! 

I saw about Mint's dad on Facebook. Can't imagine going through that right now.


----------



## MiaGirl

Lacanadienne I'm glad you're feeling the baby now! And nursery furniture shopping sounds really fun!

Maggz in some ways yes it's nice to be keeping busy with things. I'm so antsy to find out in just 2 days now! I feel pretty 50/50 right now but DH thinks girl and many people have told me they think girl. Who knows! That's werid about your belly button, sorry it's so sensitive :( my stomach is more just itchy. 

Swampmaiden congrats on your girl!! Yay! I hope you get the Internet situation resolved soon. 

Jumpingo when do you think you'll start telling anybody?

Dini that's good you got help for the heartburn. I hope the chiropractor is able to help you too. 

That's really sad about Mint's dad. I can't imagine losing a parent right now :(


----------



## lacanadienne

swamp, congrats on the girl! Hope your Internet problems get resolved quickly.

Dini, glad you're finding some relief, and seeking out more help to make you more comfortable.

That's really sad about Mint's dad. I can't imagine losing my dad now.

AFM, I'm 20 weeks today! :happydance: And all our furniture has been ordered! I also went to get some more maternity clothes today, because my regular pants have not been fitting very comfortably in the last two or three days. It won't be a fashion statement - I have six tops now, and three pairs of the same pants, and one pair that's different, but at least I have something to wear to work. Now only need the scan in a week and a half to make it seem extra real.


----------



## jumpingo

miagirl,
we have told a handful of people: my grandma and my 2 best friends, his sister, 3 of his friends and about 5 of his coworkers know (he works in the hospital on base, and word travels fast, so even more probably know:dohh:). i originally wanted to tell at new years because my family will be getting together, but my grandma got sad when i told her that, as she won't be there. the problem is my mom will tell so many people as soon as she knows, so i want to wait to tell her for, well, pretty much as long as possible. 

my husband and i are fairly private people, and while i don't think there's anything wrong with sharing on facebook nor do i think miscarriage should be hidden, i also don't want to broadcast mine (if something should happen) to the social media world. 

so, we'll see what happens when my mom knows. i will likely tell more of my close friends after we see/hear the heartbeat. so, 8 or 9 weeks? i have a friend who has been trying for about 5 years with multiple miscarriages, so i also want to break the news to her myself before word gets to her through facebook (i'm assuming my mom will post something even if i ask her not too:roll:). the only saving grace is that we live in japan and so even if my husband's coworkers know, it pretty much stays here and it's easy to hide feeling crappy. ha.

sorry, longwinded way of saying, probably between 8-10 weeks. we'll try to tell as many people in person or on skype as we can, but otherwise won't likely be making any sort of "surprise!" announcement on facebook. maybe post something at 7 or 8 months, at which point all the people we see and interact with regularly will already know.

when did everyone else tell??


----------



## Dini

Jumpingo, I also only told essential people in the beginning and I still haven't announced the pregnancy on fb or even told a few others like family I don't talk to often. I don't think we will announce on fb until after our anatomy scan in a little over 2 weeks. It's not really that I'm afraid something will go wrong, but because I am just not ready to put it out there yet. 

I'm sad to hear about mints dad, I know losing a parent is horrible as I've gone through it and I hope she is doing okay. 

Klink you made me feel a bit better about not showing yet but I'm gaining weight so my clothes don't fit anyway lol. I'm a bigger girl and just want to look pregnant bit fatter lol.


----------



## maggz

jumpingo, we also only told a few people in the beginning but we did a fb announcement after our 13 week scan. Mainly because so many of our friends and family live far away (all over Europe and the States) so it was just simpler. 

Nothing new here but my bump seems to get firmer and bigger by the day which is kinda fun! Almost halfway there now!


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies!

Klink, I am overweight but I feel my tummy getting harder. I already got 2 maternity pants!

lancadienne yay 20 weeks! post a furniture pic if you can

Maggs congrats on team blue!! :)

Jumpingo, I told my own family almost immediately. I told inlaws after my 8 week scan, and close friends + my boss at 12w scan. I will send private announcements over email to relatives and other friends at 25 weeks.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I missed being on here! So sorry to hear about Mints Dad. I hope she is coping well. :hugs:

AFM Ive been MIA because I was truly trying to rest after the bleed scare. I had another scan today and no bleed what so ever! Baby is doing great! :) I am so relieved :) 

Also since my NT scan, the bleed scare scan and todays scan, all 3 put baby measuring almost 1 week ahead( than my 8 week dating scan), My doc pushed me ahead from 15w1d to 16w !! Ive updated my siggy already :haha:


----------



## SanJan

Swamp, Mia, Mol - Glad to hear from you girls :) Good to know you all are doing good. 

Swamp - Congrats on :pink: yayy! I wish I could join you guys in team pink. Given a choice, that would be DH and my preference.

Mia - Just one more day for the scan - Yayy :)

Mol - Nice to hear that the bleeding scare is gone. And yayy for measuring ahead. I have a question on maternity stuff for you - Where did you get them from? I could only see things from Mom & Me. Is there any other brands that I can have look at?

Dini - Glad that your MW can help you with heartburn. Hopefully a session with chiropractor also proves helpful.

Lacanadienne - you could feel the baby movements yayy :happydance: And, happy 20 weeks :)

It's really sad about Mint's dad. Prayers to their family to cope with such loss

Klink - right there with you on the stretching of skin in you stomach and it's irritation

As for me, 24hrs for my next scan :) 

For the last 3-4 days, every time after food, I have this funny and some times uncomfortable feeling in stomach. Today after breakfast, while driving to office, the place from where this is happening kept changing with every bump in the road and some times way down the abdomen. I'm not sure if this is what baby movement is. Will ask the sonographer about this tomorrow and also about the baby's position.

Also, I have this pulsating feeling in the stomach which keeps moving up and it's not from my hand, as hubby also could feel the same. Currently, it's around a cm above my belly button. I dunno what it is either - have to ask that to the tech too. Hopefully I should get some answers tomorrow. Else I need to wait till 6th to ask my OB.

Let me know if any of you have any opinions on this.


----------



## Karen916

Oh no, that's so awful about Mint's dad. :( That must be so hard.

Mol, I'm so glad to hear things are improving!! How great that your baby is doing so well. :)

Lacanadienne, yay for reaching the halfway point!! :)

Swamp, congrats on the girl, and Maggz, congrats on the boy!!! :happydance:

Mia and SanJan, good luck with your ultrasounds tomorrow! :)

SanJan, how regular is the pulsating feeling? Is it constant? How is the timing? I feel a strong pulse in my belly quite often, and one way to check if it is that it to put one hand on it, and then a finger on the pulse in your wrist, and see if they match. But if it is on a different pace, and more sporadic than consistent, it could definitely be your baby! :)

Jumpingo, we told our parents right away, and close friends and family around 6 weeks, but didn't make the "facebook announcement" till 14 weeks, I think? All at your own pace - whatever you feel is right. :)

I ended up back in the clinic on the weekend; the doctor at the follow-up Wednesday had said I could go back for a re-test if the symptoms worsened, and sure enough, they did. I mean, they weren't terrible, but I think I am just on heightened alert after having so many of these stupid UTIs. The test this time did show a small presence of white blood cells, but the doctor said it was not high enough for him to put me on another antibiotic; he did not want me to develop a resistance to them, in case a bad infection happens later. So, instead, I got a cranberry complex supplement which is intended to help prevent future UTIs, so I will take it for a month and see how it goes!

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## MolGold

@Sanjan while there is Mom&Me and Motherhood from where I got tunics and some tops , I found good at stuff online (jabong /flipkart/firstcry).

I also got some stuff from this shop here which sells pants with elasticated waists for large women (plus sized brands), same as Mom&Me but priced much lesser. Perhaps you could try one of those :)

Aw, sorry for those darn UTIs Karen. Hope the new concoction helps :)


----------



## maggz

How lucky that you advanced a week mol!

Sorry about the utis Karen, that sucks. Hopefully cranberry stuff works for you. Is there anything in your diet that you might remove that could be contributing to them returning?

Baby's so active this morning, it's so fun! I just wanna sit here and feel it but I have to go do math homework. Blahh.


----------



## lacanadienne

Jumpingo, we told immediate family near the beginning, then waited until after the NT scan to announce it to other people.

maggz, it's fun to feel the belly get bigger and the baby kick. But yes, I think most of us have other things to do and can't just sit there and enjoy forever.

Mol, glad the bleed scare is gone.

SanJan, I'm pretty sure you're feeling the baby. Mine feels kind of like a pulsating too. At the beginning, it was too regular, so I was pretty sure it was either the placenta or my heart beat, but now it's really random. And yes, sometimes it will feel a bit like a cramp from gas.

Karen, sorry about the UTIs. You're really unlucky with them. Hope the cranberry supplement helps!


----------



## SanJan

Thanks a lot Mol. I'll try them out. My usual leggings and pants are becoming so uncomfortable these days.

Karen & lacanadienne - the pulse feeling, though it's mostly near my belly button now, it's still kinda all over the place. Sometimes I can feel that in my lower abdomen too. And yesterday, for the first time, I can feel some weird popping sensation, like you have some popcorns which are popping or opening the cork of a bottle, only without any sound. I really don't know what all these things means and don't want to get too optimistic that these are baby movements. Will see how the scan goes by, which is in another 4hrs.

Jumpingo - As for telling people, just do it when you feel like. We told the immediate family right away, because we need them right away. And for the rest, we kinda let them know when we meet them or talk to them post 12 weeks. And that's only with those who are very close or we meet them almost everyday. As for the social media, I'm not making any announcement there until the baby comes, because If some one from there is really important, we would have told them by now. Also, we don't want to deal with questions on what do you think it'll be or what are the names you have shortlisted, etc. Because, the first time when me and hubby will tell the name to some one else, it'll be to the baby. We haven't even told our parents yet about that.


----------



## Karen916

SanJan, 'popping like popcorn' sounds exactly what my earlier movements felt like!! Then they gradually grew bigger, but are still sometimes like a popping or thudding feeling. I think that's your baby!! :)


----------



## MiaGirl

SanJan I think that sounds like baby movement too! Little popping feelings are what I felt first too :)

So we had our scan today! The tech said baby was being very shy and she had trouble getting the measurements, but then the baby moved and she got a better look. Eventually she told us with certainty that we're having a baby girl!! :pink: :dance: I couldn't stop crying as I looked at the u/s pictures in the waiting room after the scan. So happy!!
Now we'll have to figure out a name which will be a challenge. We agreed on a boys name but disagree about a girl, I guess we'll need to hash it out!


----------



## SanJan

Mia - awesome! Congrats on pink bundle :) Girls are ahead in this thread.

For me, the tech did confirm that those are the baby movements - felt the same during the scan and could see the baby jabbing with its fist :D The ultrasound did take a lot of time - looks like the baby is awake only in the evenings and night and doesn't like to be disturbed during sleep. I had to walk around for almost 1.5 hrs to get the baby moving and get the measurements. I still couldnt get a peak at the gender. The techs here are very careful in not showing any obvious shots. But, overall, it went really well.


----------



## jumpingo

SanJan said:


> Mia - awesome! Congrats on pink bundle :) Girls are ahead in this thread.

happy baby girl mia!:mrgreen:

also, i was wondering if the first page is still being updated? if so, i would love to be added on july 9th.:flow: 
and i talked to my husband last night and i think i convinced him to stay team yellow!:yellow:


----------



## maggz

Yay Mia! Congrats :flower:
I wonder if most people cry or tear up when they see their baby. I'm afraid my techs will think I'm cold for not showing more emotion :haha: 

I think klink updates the first page jumpingo :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Mia, congrats on the baby girl! My scan is now in a week. The real countdown has begun! :happydance:

Hope all of you are doing well. Work has been busy, but I'll definitely post furniture pics when we get the furniture.


----------



## Karen916

Mia, congrats on your baby girl!!! Very exciting! :happydance:

SanJan, I'm so glad your ultrasound went so well, too! That's great that they confirmed that what you're feeling is movement, and that you got to see a bit of movement!! :thumbup:

Aww, Maggz, I'm sure no one would think you are cold if you don't cry! Everyone has different ways of showing their reactions and one is no better than the other. No worries. :)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow, so nice to see so many positive pregnancy stories on here 

I am not a far along as most of you ladies, but I was hoping for some positive thoughts.

I am having my second prenatal tomorrow but I have no idea if he will do a scan or try to find the heart.

I am sooooo nervous about getting bad news :-(

I am a bit older than you all, lol.

My symptoms were never very strong and they seem to have all but vanished, including bloating.

I have been trying to feel for my uterus but I am not sure if its too early, i feel something when I have to pee but not sure if that is my bladder? :blush:

Thanks so much!


----------



## maggz

Hey Jenny, welcome! Hope everything goes well for you, is it your first OB appointment? Right around the time you are now I heard my baby on the home doppler and at the 8w appointment the doctor showed us it on the ultrasound, it was so cool even though it was just a little bean ;) 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Jenny Bean

maggz said:


> Hey Jenny, welcome! Hope everything goes well for you, is it your first OB appointment? Right around the time you are now I heard my baby on the home doppler and at the 8w appointment the doctor showed us it on the ultrasound, it was so cool even though it was just a little bean ;)
> Good luck!!!

Its just the family doctor appointment right now, so he might not do much of anything but set up future appointments, lol.

I hope I get some positive news though!


----------



## maggz

Ahh I see, well at least you'll get an OB appointment soon then :) Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lacanadienne

Jenny, in Canada, the doctors don't tend to do the ultrasounds. My midwife didn't check for heart beat at 10 weeks, but she did at 14 with a doppler. I basically just got sent for a whole bunch of blood work, and got a requisition form for an ultrasound at my 10-week appointment. But hang in there, good things are coming.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats on the pink bundle Mia .. :)

Sanjan yay, baby movements! Cant wait for mine already :)

Welcome Jenny - Congrats, I hope your appointment goes well. :D


----------



## lacanadienne

Happy Thanksgiving (a bit late) to all of you in the US!


----------



## Karen916

Best of luck with your appointment, Jenny! I hope you are able to get in to see an OB soon. :)

I also hope all my American friends had a Happy Thanksgiving yesterday! Is anyone braving the Black Friday crowds today? We have Black Friday here as well but on a smaller scale. I am just going to get one thing for my mother-in-law but I'm not anticipating a crowd, thankfully.

I am super excited for the weekend, though! Tomorrow we are making our baby registry, and on Sunday, my parents are coming over to help us build the crib! It will be a great family moment. :)

Happy Weekend, everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Bean

lacanadienne said:


> Jenny, in Canada, the doctors don't tend to do the ultrasounds. My midwife didn't check for heart beat at 10 weeks, but she did at 14 with a doppler. I basically just got sent for a whole bunch of blood work, and got a requisition form for an ultrasound at my 10-week appointment. But hang in there, good things are coming.

Your right, thats exactly what he did.
He just gave me a few requistions for some blood work and a scan between 11 and 14 weeks.

So I am getting closer lol

I think just because of my "advanced" age and the fact that I had an MC 3 years ago I had expected maybe they would be more proactive to make sure everything was going accordingly.

The good news is that 12 weeks is not too far, lol


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello ladies, glad to hear everyone had a good Thanksgiving!!

SanJan, id say it was baby movement too.. you are about the right GA for it and I usually feel the baby moving right after i eat.. I think its related to your blood sugar getting the baby all excited lol

And yeah, the bumps are definitely growing and getting more obvious 'pregnant' bellies rather than just looking like we've been indulging in too much beer or soda lol

And for those of you debating on when to announce... I'd wait as long as possible because once family/friends know you are pregnant and the initial congrats/surprise wears off, then the 'good natured advice' starts and it gets really old, really fast! You'll get looks over every little thing you do from having a cup of coffee or not walking/swimming enough or eating too much or how big you are getting, ad nauseum.. and in-laws seem to be even worse than your own family.. so WAIT as long as you can to announce. Next pregnancy Im just going to let people start guessing on their own, and Im definitely not revealing the gender as soon as I find out.. people can hardly control their facial expressions if you tell them the gender and its not the gender they wouldve preferred.. as if their preference even matters!!! 

ok, rant over haha


----------



## swampmaiden

and congrats on the baby girl, Mia! :pink:


----------



## Dini

Mia congrats on the baby girl!! 

Maggz I haven't cried at a scan either I'm not a super emotional person anymore, I think years of ttc hardened me lol. But I think everyone is different. 

I don't semm to feel him move as much lately but I did a bit today. He's moved again and my belly is smaller and softer. Guess he can't decide what he wants to do lol. Thanksgiving was good here. I was supposed to go black friday shopping with DH's family but we blew a tire on the way home from dinner last night so instead we spent $400 on two new tires today. So frustrating because we simply don't have the money to blow. 

My makeup 3d scan is Tuesday so I'm excited to see him again! And my big 20 weeks scan is a week from Monday, I'll be over 21 weeks then so if all is well I think we will start some small shopping or at least deciding what we want. Then maybe we will finally announce on fb and to distant family.


----------



## klink

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been away for a bit. We had a lot going on with thanksgiving and had a lot of friends over so I haven't gotten the chance to be on here much.

MiaGirl - Congrats on your baby girl!!! :happydance:

Jumpingo - I added you to the front page. I am so sorry that I haven't added you sooner! :blush:

Karen - Another UTI? I am so sorry that you have to go through this :nope:

Jenny Bean - Welcome and happy and a happy and healthy pregnancy! :flower: would you like me to add you to the front page with the due date in your ticker or do you want me to wait until your dating scan? :flower:

And yay to all the ladies that feel their little one move more now! :happydance:

Afm, I had a lot of stuff going on. We currently have some problems that need to be addressed where we are living now and as much as I want them to be solved, I hate talks like that. :nope: 
Other than that I am doing good. My MIL bought me two nice looking things I can wear for the holidays. A poncho and a sweater dress and stuff for Jace. We have his going home outfit now :happydance:
My husbands aunt gave me some maternity shirts since almost none of mine fit me anymore. :cry:
My belly is growing and last night Jace decided not to let me sleep and then he was up already when I woke up at 9.30 this morning :haha: When I lay down now and he moves I can feel him all over my belly and his kicks are getting really, really strong. I had to go to the doc last week, because I thought I had some weird discharge and cramps. But it turned out everything was ok and she said the cramps could be because my uterus is already pretty much at the highest point as it can be and from now my belly will probably only grow outwards :wacko:

I hope everyone is ok and had a great thanksgiving! :flower:


----------



## klink

Well I just saw that the pregnancy ticker says that his eyes can now open. I thought they don't open until 27 weeks?


----------



## jumpingo

thanks klink! 

actually, i went off base for an early ultrasound on friday (8w+1) because i could not relax about everything being okay. unfortunately, the news was not what we had hoped for. now i am waiting to either convince OB on base to see me, early, sometime this week (my OB appt is not until 12/24) or will go back to the same off base clinic and pay for a 2nd ultrasound on friday to see if they can find a heartbeat and if the baby has grown or not.

positive thoughts and all that are appreciated, but i'm already expecting and assuming the worst.:cry:


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Jumpingo, I would suggest waiting for at least 10 weeks post LMP, because the same thing happened with me and we could find the heartbeat at 10 weeks. It was mainly because I ovulated late that cycle. Hugs and prayers that everything is well.

As for prayers, I would need some too... The last 4 days had been the toughest of my life. On Wednesday, morning, around 11ish, I started spotting a bit. Then, post 12:30 pm, I started having backache on and off with a weird uncomfortable tightening in my abdomen. As I had already had BH once,I thought its the same and just tried to relax a bit. But the spotting still continued, so, finally went to the doctor at 5:30pm. And got a really bad news - my cervical length has reduced below the minimum to 1.9cm and I was indeed having contractions :cry: Then, they had admitted me there and was given medicines and injections to stop my contractions and also on progesterone supplement injections. I still had contractions on and off on Wednesday night and finally it stopped on Thursday morning. Then they could put me on more hormone supplements. Finally, by friday, the cervical length was at the minimum of 2.5cm. I was still on hospital till today morning and, in today's scan it was 3.02 cm, thankfully.

I still need to be on daily injections, medicines and bed rest for a week and in pelvic rest for the rest of this pregnancy. So, still fx that things are good.


----------



## swampmaiden

Jumpingo, I agree with SanJan to wait until 10 weeks.. You'll get a better answer by then.

SanJan, I'm so sorry to hear all that! At least you caught it early enough that medical intervention was able to stop it. Did they give you any reasons why you may have been going into preterm labor?


----------



## SanJan

Swamp - my progesterone level has always been very very less. I'm still taking a total of 400mg dosage plus now injections too. Since the cervical length dropped too much the labor pains had started.


----------



## lacanadienne

Jumpingo, as others have said, try to wait it out. The beginning of pregnancy is always very nerve-wracking, and it's easy to assume something is wrong when it is in fact just fine.

SanJan, sorry about the rough few days. I'm glad the interventions worked, though, and that you and baby are ok.

AFM, we have three weeks left of our prenatal course, and on Wednesday, I get to see the baby for the second time! Three days! Fxed that baby will cooperate so we can know the gender, but if not, it's not a huge deal. Above all, we want a healthy, happy baby. Also, have any of you done the glucose screening test yet? Anyone get a false positive? I'm a little apprehensive about it as I really don't eat refined sugar a whole lot (it doesn't agree with me and turns my stomach), so I'm worried a) that I might get a false positive and b) that I might throw up. It's a little ways down the road still, and I'm going to talk to my midwife about alternatives, but would love to hear about your experiences.


----------



## swampmaiden

LaCanadienne.. I took my glucose test.. And I don't eat much refined sugar, carbs either. I passed, but I also went for a walk during the hour wait. They don't like you walking, but I did it anyway since I don't exactly sit around all day anyways after eating so I felt a walk represented my regular metabolism. A walk will help burn off the blood sugar. I tested at 110, which my husband says is kinds high but the clinic considered normal. I think up to 130 is still considered normal. Good luck!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hi ladies. 

Jumpingo, I'm sorry about the scan. If it is any reassurance to you we couldn't find my baby's HB at one of my early scans. Was your scan done transvaginally? It may also be because your uterus is tilted towards the back making everything further from the transducer. As the other ladies have said try and wait a little before having another scan. 

SanJan - hopefully this medical intervention can keep baby put! :hugs: I hope you're keeping well and bed rest isn't too tedious for you. 

Also congrats on everyone's gender reveals that have happened since I've been away. 

Lacanadienne, how are you finding your class? Mine starts in a fortnight (they don't do weekly classes in my area and do a full day just before your due date which is going to be horrible). Are you learning lots of important things about birth and afterwards? Also try not to worry too much about the GTT, I thought for sure mine would come up positive or that I'd spew and be told that I couldn't continue the test but none of it happened and I did the 3hr test. I don't know about false positives but they usually don't base the results off the first test, if there is a problem they will make you do the longer test. Hopefully when the time comes you can stomach the drink (it's not that bad really, I was surprised).

AFM I'm over it all. My lower back aches and I've had the runs (tmi sorry!!) for days, having contractions and sharp stabbing pains. Morning sickness (or all day sickness) is back with a vengeance. Can't sleep, have horrid heartburn and pee every two seconds. Sorry about my pity party but my body is just not coping and it's starting to become too much. Ugh :(


----------



## jumpingo

thanks everyone.

the scan was transvaginal and you could see baby pretty well, head, body, little crux where the heart should be beating, etc. and CRL was 9.4mm, which is roughly 6-7weeks. i was temping when we conceived, so i'm fairly certain on when i ovulated. the amniotic sac was a little small compared to the size of the baby, the doc said. she seemed concerned and recommended getting seen in a week to check the size of the baby. i understand sometimes it's hard to see the heartbeat early, but there should be noticeable growth even between 8 and 9 weeks, right?:shrug: i just don't know if i can mentally/emotionally manage waiting 2 weeks...


----------



## Dini

Jumping I'm sorry you couldn't find the heartbeat. Hopefully you just ovulated late and all will be well. I also could not wait 2 weeks for a scan!! 

Sanjan I hope the rest and medications work for you. Have you been taking the progesterone since conception? My progesterone was low initially and I have PCOS so I was taking 200mg twice a day and about 6 weeks ago the mw told me j could stop it or cut it down or keep taking it. I cut it down to once a day but I am about out and only have one refill and I'm nervous about stopping it. 

Klink sorry for your issues going on at home. Hope you get it worked out. 

Afm, I'm doing okay, but today had a rough one. I was fine, in a good mood and watching Christmas movies when about 1pm my DH finally got out of bed and he tripped over our older dog and fell. He got mad at her and pushed her away and she has terrible arthritis and I just freaked out and told him to leave her alone and then threw the vacuum cleaner and ran away crying. I literally sobbed for 10 min. At one point he came into the bedroom but he has no idea what to say and asked what he did to bring that on and when j said I don't know he said he isn't cut out for this. Which made me cry even more. In his defense, I rarely cry let alone breakdown. The only time he has seen anything close to that is the last time we failed an iui. I'm the strong one and I guess the hormones just took over and I couldn't stop crying. I kept thinking I didn't know why I was crying and then I'd cry harder. I've not been emotional at all this pregnancy and bam, it hits. I really hope my sobbing didn't hurt the baby, I cried pretty hard and I've been a little crampy today, nothing big really just feel like my uterus is tender. 

Sorry for the pity party. Today just left me depressed. I hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## SanJan

Thanks for the support girls. Yeah, the bed rest part is hard, but doing better now. No more spotting, but getting a lot of BH. I guess, that's another thing I have to put up with.

Breeze, so close now. Hopefully, your pains ease up a bit and don't give you soon much rough time.

Lacannadienne - I was supposed to have one GTT this week, but the doctor asked me to wait till all these issues get solved.

Jumpingo - I would still wait. I couldn't see any cardiac activity in our first scan, though the other measurements were normal.

Dini - I was also taking similar dosage and I reduced it to 20mg per day from 12 weeks and finally stopped at 14 weeks. I was having more side effects with that. You can still stop them, but if you notice any change in discharge or any cramping, go to your MW and get your progesterone levels checked.


----------



## maggz

Hey girls! Sorry I've been awol. I see some of you are having troubles I wish I could be there for you right now :hugs: 

It's been pretty hectic here, DH and my best friend surprised me by her showing up at Thanksgiving dinner (she lives in NYC) so I've hardly been online. At the same time DH and I are having petty arguments which is tiring. We managed to have a long talk this morning so currently all is well. I think we are just both stressing. 

We did the gender reveal on Thanksgiving day as well, which was fun :) 

Hope you all feel better ladies :flower: I'll catch up better during the week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1724.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MolGold

Hi there,
klink - I hope your other problems sort out. I hope the additional stress goes away soon.

dini - I am sorry you had few bad days in a row with the tires and the emotional upheaval. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I wish all our OHs would be a little more sensitive or know the right things to say! 

jumpingo - I was measuring almost 8 days behind in my 1st scan, I got another scan in 2 weeks when it was 6 days behind and finally LO seems to have caught up! I hope you can relax during this time.. and you will be in my thoughts. I hope everything measures up fine in the next scan.

Sanjan - Oh no! I am so sorry you had to go through the scare. I know this is scary but I am glad everything seems to be improving. :hugs: I will keep you and your lil one in my prayers!

lancadienne - Yay for scan time! I cant wait for mine too in 2 weeks. I did do the glucose test and it was way low at 76! I think I might have to re-do it.

swamp - I am sorry you did not find support during your announcement.. We are all excited and happy for every milestone you cross though hun! :)

Bree - Wow you are close! I hope you can find comfort in the fact that Jan is just round the corner. I hope you feel better. MS in the last tri must be hard :( 

mag -Glad your gender reveal went well :) Arent we all little too emotional and pricky! I hope you are fine now :)

AFM I am at moms place with My dad and DH out of town. I had a lazy weekend and no news as such (which is good news!). I am happy to be 17 weeks today!!

Only thing I am looking forward to is the upcoming scan - to see the baby and to get some good shots of it, to enable my boy/girl guessing game again ;) I am also concerned of feeling nothing till now - no flutters or movement :( I hope to ask about that, or even better, feel it before my scan :) FX!


----------



## swampmaiden

Anybody really itchy? 

Behind my knees had been crazy itchy for like a week now.. Of course I googled it and an now freaking out over the possibility of obstetric cholestasis, which is a liver bile problem that can led to stillbirth. I can't imagine having that, so upon further googling, it may just be eczema, which commonly happens behind the knees and inner elbows. My next appt isn't until next week.. Not sure if it's worth calling them about...


----------



## klink

Dini - I am super emotional too! I cried every day for the past 4 days and I was actually sobbing everytime.

Maggz - i saw your gender reveal on fb, how cool!

SanJan - I am so sorry that you had to go through this! That must have been so scary! I hope everything will progress peaceful for you feom now on.

Swampmaiden - Oh my gosh I get so itchy there too at times. I actually just asked a nurse about it and she said as long as its not the palm of the hands or bottom of the feet not to worry about it.

Afm, everything sucks right now. My FIL thst we are living with right now is accusing us of stupid things like turning up the heat or using too much water and electricith when we are hardly ever home. I bet it's his gf. I can't stand her and I bet she just wants us out of the house. We are looking for apartments now but it's so hard to find something that we can afford and thats not in a bad part of town.
I went to the ER yesterday for bad abdominal pain and they put me on a monitor but thankfully no contractions or anything. They took a urine samole and sid i had some bacteria in there but nothing worrysome. So today I had ro go back to the docs cause the pain just wouldn't stop and they gonna take another samole which I'm currently waiting in my bladder to fill lol


----------



## MiaGirl

SanJan I'm sorry about the problems you'd been experiencing! But I'm glad the supplements help, although I'm sure it's annoying to be on bed rest. 

Jumpingo I hope they see the heartbeat at the next one! Sorry you've had to be afraid like this, that's so hard. Praying everything is just fine!

Breeelizabeth sorry you're having such bad discomfort towards the end here. I hope it eases up somehow! It's exciting you're geting so close to meeting your little girl!

Dini I think you're entitled to some emotional craziness. It's ok, just a phase. I know that's probably hard though when it's causing conflict :(

Klink sorry about your home life troubles. I hope you're able to find a good place to move into that's affordable. And Im glad the baby's doing alright, I hope the pains get better! That's scary to be in pain so much. 

For me, I'm just waiting for the doctor to call and schedule me for a level 2 ultrasound. I didn't mention this to you girls yet, but at the last one they said they found choroid plexus cysts on baby girl's brain. My doctor said don't worry they almost always go away and don't mean anything. They are rarely, and only when combined with other signs, a cause for concern. So they're going to look for any other signs of a problem and I'm praying they don't find any! I'm choosing to believe my doctor and not worry so I don't lose my mind.


----------



## lacanadienne

Man, rough couple days on the thread.

Dini, don't beat yourself up too much about being emotional. I know it's rough, and your DH doesn't seem to be handling it in the best way possible, but I'm sure you two can figure it out and patch things up.

klink, best of luck finding someplace less stressful to live. It's never easy to live with inlaws and depend on them, but it definitely sounds like a bad situation if your FIL is accusing you without reason. I hope they find some way to relieve your pain, too.

swamp, I've heard it's perfectly normal to have drier skin in pregnancy, and so to be itchy. Don't worry too much about it. I'm not that itchy, but my hands have been ultra dry with the winter weather.

Mia, my thoughts are with you and we'll hope your doctor is correct. I'm sure it's still a little stressful, though. None of us like hearing that there's something unusual about our scan.

Karen, how did crib-building go? I can't wait to get everything ready for our baby.

AFM, I had a pretty restful weekend, which I needed. DH put up Xmas lights outside, and we put up our artificial tree, though it's not fully decorated yet. I went out for lunch with one of my friends who is also pregnant, and also did a bit of Xmas shopping online, but mostly had a lot of time to rest. I've been having pretty bad lower back pain in the past few days, but have booked a massage in a week and a half, so hopefully it helps. And the u/s is in just two days!!!


----------



## maggz

jumpingo, any news?? I hope you'll get an earlier ultrasound to confirm everything is okay :flower:

swamp I'm a little itchy on my abdomen but only occasionally in other places. I've heard it's normal though and pregnant ladies get itchy a lot. Maybe try something non-irritant like coconut oil before bed?

bree sorry you're uncomfortable. You're almost there sweetie! I'm so excited for you. :dance:

klink that sounds stressful, I hope your FIL doesn't let his gf come in between you guys being able to stay there. Any way you can talk it out and find out a way for you to stay with a certain amount to contribute to bills and such? 

Mia, fx that everything is okay :hugs: We are going for a second ultrasound too but they didn't really say why, now that I'm thinking about it it's making me worried that they're hiding something from us. But they said everything looked good so maybe it's just something they missed, since baby wasn't being cooperative. 

Sorry I'm missing some of you guys, it's been a rough couple of days on here. :hugs: Hope everyone starts feeling better. 

AFM, my back pain is getting worse when I walk for extended periods of time. I mentioned it to my doctor since I had an appointment today but she just brushed it off, didn't say anything about what it might be. I'm pretty sure it pelvic girdle pain, making it's way further down my buttocks now. It sucks but I just hope it won't get worse. I don't know if it's good or bad that my doctor seems to be totally unfazed by everything, maybe cause I seem healthy so she's not concerned. 
My bp was 88/49, just seems to be getting lower and lower :haha: It's usually pretty low but that's pretty much as low as I've seen it that I remember. 

Anyways girls, good night, hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

i feel like i haven't been good at responding to everyone else... i wish i was in a place to feel like i could even be a little encouraging or helpful, but i'm not, so a blanket "i hope everyone is feeling better if they weren't or are fully enjoying gender reveals and showers and everything else.<3" statement will have to suffice for now. sorry.:nope:

the OB clinic on base finally agreed to order an ultrasound, so just waiting for that, which is next tuesday. i just have a sinking feeling about the whole thing and unsuccessfully attempting to keep busy and be positive.:shy:


----------



## klink

Mia I hope everything turns out to be ok. When I went for my 11 week us they said that the bladder was too big and that it would resolve on it's own in 90% of the cases but I was so suoer nervous. Of course I went back and it was gone but I know how you feel. Hang in there. :hugs:

Jumpingo - i hope they can get you in earlier so you can put your mind at ease :hugs:

Lacanadienne - I'm glad that you got some rest this weekend. I can't wait until our stuff gets here from italy so we can put up our tree. 

Maggz - back pain sucks! My back hurts occasionaly but for me it's more my hips.

We found an apartment that we can somewhat afford and it is pretty new. We are gonna put a deposit down for it this morning. Also DH will be doing paper route from now on which brings 370 every two weeks and I'll help him with it so once Jace is here and I have my work permission I can take over. I really hope we are getting this apartment cause I hate it here. And it's not even only the accusing part. His dad is a big partier so there is liquor everywhere accessable and other stuff that a child shouldn't be around and even though it's his grandson we are talking about, he got mad at us for even asking to get rid of thatbstuff once the baby is here. He said I was being disrespectful for criticizing his lifestyle. Sorry but I can't raise my child in a house like that.


----------



## Karen916

Good morning, my friends! :flower:

SanJan, I'm so sorry you had that scary experience. That must have been horrible. But, I'm glad they were able to determine the root of the problem and treat it accordingly! Try to relax and get as much rest as you can - although I know that's easier said than done! Big hugs to you! 

Jumpingo, I'm so sorry about your ultrasound. Maybe the baby's position, and/or the position of the placenta was preventing getting a clear heartbeat? I hope and pray your ultrasound next week will find it strong and clear! :hugs:

Mia, I hope and pray everything will turn out all right for your little one! That is good, though, if they said it is most likely to resolve itself on its own. Best of luck!! Try to stay positive and get some time to relax while you wait - hard, I know. :/

Klink, I'm sorry things have been rough at home, but that's great about the new apartment! I hope you get it! So sorry to hear about the pain/cramping/etc. That's good that you are so diligent about getting checked out, though! I hope you'll feel better soon. :)

Mol, I"m glad to hear things are going well! I can't wait to see your ultrasound pic and participate in the guessing!!! What day is it, again?

Maggz, I loved your cute cupcake reveal - and nails to match! :) Have you been thinking of names for your son?

Bree, you're getting so close now!!! Exciting! I hope you will start feeling better soon!!

Swamp, I get itchy sometimes as well. Mostly it is on my belly, or sometimes on my boobs. I think the skin itches when it stretches, possibly? I use a 'tummy butter' sometimes, although not as often as I should. Even when I don't use a lot at night, I find I still feel sticky/slimy the next day, lol.

lacanadienne and maggz, I hope your back pain will start to subside soon! That is no fun! Is there anything that helps you feel better when the pain starts getting bad?

AFM, things are going pretty ok around here. I didn't actually have a diagnosable UTI this past time, just a presence of a low level of white blood cells in the urine. I've been taking a 500mg Cranberry Complex supplement twice a day, and it was also recommended to me to drink pure cranberry juice, so I started that yesterday. I put a few spoonfuls into water and stir it up. It's pretty bitter, but not as bad as I've been warned. My husband is a pharmacist and doesn't think I need the juice in addition to the supplements, but being a worrier, anything I can do to bring more peace of mind is worth it to me.

The crib building went well! I didn't do too much to be honest, other than sort the various pieces into piles and hand stuff to my hubby and my dad, lol. But the pieces were heavy and I didn't want to lift heavy stuff. But they did a great job! And we also moved my great-great-aunt's rocking chair into that room as well. She is the one after whom our baby's middle name (Dorothy) was chosen. It will be so special to me to rock our baby in the same chair that she sat in for so many years. I also got a great deal on a change table yesterday, so I'm pretty pumped about that! It is scheduled to arrive on Thursday, and then more building will ensue. :)

Have a great day, everyone! I hope this will be a better week for all you lovely ladies! You are wonderful and you deserve it! :thumbup:


----------



## swampmaiden

Everyone is so sweet and encouraging on here, I love reading all the positive support we have for each other!

Jumpingo, I've heard from u/s technicians that the time to detect the first of heartbeat is a tricky thing to time.. They've said one day nothing and the very next day something, that the heart develops and starts up just like that, and you are still so early. You're in my thoughts because I know personally it's hard not to worry... Hang in there, no matter what the result, you'll be strong enough to handle it. 

Klink, in glad you guys found an apt and are getting out of FiL house... He sounds like a real gem lol

My itching has gotten much better, it has been really dry here in SoCal, and I've been using this herbal salve under my body lotion... I knew not to Google, but I can't help it, every weird symptom worries me even though I'm so far along that the end is in sight!

I echo Karen n hoping this week will be a better week for all of us!


----------



## lacanadienne

Klink, glad you found an apartment.

Karen, pelvic rocking helps the back pain a bit, as does massage. Sometimes I find stretching that is good for sciatic pain also helps.

Swamp, glad the itching is dying down.

Bree, I just realized that I haven't answered your questions about the prenatal class. We are taking one through a local doula, so it goes more in depth than the ones offered by the hospitals or city. So far, we have covered stages of labor, complications, different meds available, alternatives (ie non-medicated pain relief), breast feeding, and tonight, the class will be on infant care. We only have two more weeks after this week, so by Xmas we will be done. Basically most of the information we're covering is in the book The Birth Partner (https://www.amazon.ca/The-Birth-Partner-Childbirth-Companions/dp/155832819X/ref=dp_ob_title_bk).


----------



## maggz

klink I think I would feel the same about living with DH's parents. Not so much drinking but his dad smokes in the master bedroom and the garage and even though it's just one room in the actual house, the smell has seeped into everything. We stayed there for a couple of weeks while we were house hunting and I ended up throwing away our pillows cause I couldn't get the smell out :( 

Karen that sounds precious :flower: Lucky you getting it all ready I'm kind of dreading to start baby shopping cause I have no idea where to start! I don't think we'll actually do anything until maybe February. 
Hope the extra effort brings you no more UTI's!!!! :D 

swamp that's good! Did you get rain today? It's been raining here since before noon! 

jumpingo I second swamp's statement about us techs. Even some midwives and doctors won't check the heartbeat until after week 12 so they don't freak parents out in case there is nothing to be heard. :hugs:

lacanadienne and Karen, re: back pain, I've tried to sit on a fitness ball instead of the couch or chair when I can, and like lacanadienne said, rock pelvis back and forth helps strengthen the muscles and massages them. Doing some exercises on the ball helps as well.


----------



## MolGold

Hi!

Swamp - I had real dry patches too - I started using Bio-Oil before a bath and Shea body butter after, to resolve my itch

Klink - So sorry your FIL is being unsupportive. Hope you get the new house :) Hope your ER visit wasn't too unpleasant and that it doesn't come up again :)

Mia - I hope the cyst resolves on its own and no further complications come up in the tests. Glad you are being positive, sorry you have to go through this scare :( Let us know how it all goes, praying for the best outcome!

Lancadienne - So is your scan today? Pics please!

Maggz - Ive had such bad aches just from commuting in the bus and I don't want to take painkillers for it, yet. Ive got low BP too but my doc didn't seem too concerned :|

jumpingo - Good luck for the scan hun! :hugs: I hope for positive outcome to come your way and for this phase to go away soon! FX! 

Karen - Yay for all the concoctions and no UTI :) Wow, your nursery seems to be coming along great! Please put up pics :D

How is everyone else? Mint, Dini, Sanjan and the rest - hope you all are well!

AFM - My family doesn't traditionally celebrate Xmas but DH, my sis and couple of our Christian friends do exchange gifts and have dinner together. I got DH a Dads Guide to pregnancy for Dummies :haha: I wonder if he'll be furious for the Dummy thing in front of everybody? LoL :D

Ive been wondering about pre-natal classes to take. Of course there are Yoga classes everywhere here. And I know that there are some good parenting ones but far away from where we live. I wonder if there's an alternative to it or if they can be skipped. But as a first time mom-to-be I was really keen on them. Hmmph!


----------



## MiaGirl

Thanks everyone for all the positive support and encouragement. It's really helpful, I'm happy to have you on here :)

Klink that's so great you are finding your own place! I hope moving there goes well and really solves your living situation problems. 

Karen yay for not another UTI! Sorry for all the extra stuff you have to take it but I'm sure it beats a UTI. And yeah I'd love to see your nursery pics, it sounds so fun!

Lacanadienne let us know how your u/s goes today!

Hubby and I got our house all decorated for Christmas and I just love it! :xmas9: now I have my mind on the bedroom that will become the nursery. Since we work with college students we get a winter break starting at the end of next week and I'm hoping to make progress on the room! We picked out nursery furniture on Amazon but haven't pulled the trigger yet to actually buying it...
My mom has also been name storming with me like crazy, almost to an annoying degree though because I hate when she shoots down names that I like and acts like its her responsibility to pick a name!


----------



## lacanadienne

So our scan was today, and it's most likely a girl! The techs here are very hesitant to actually say what gender it is because they can't be 100% sure, but she said she was happy with what she saw, and that "it looked like a little girl in there". :happydance: All the measurements were normal, and the heartbeat came in at 151, so one more worry off the table. The picture isn't quite as clear this time because the tech had me empty my bladder, and so there are more shadows, but the little face is so precious. Went straight to the midwife's, and my outside measurements are normal too.

Mia, I'm not sure I'll discuss names until I've decided on a name just because I don't want people shooting down my ideas. It's our daughter, and it should be our choice.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound no name.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SanJan

Hey all, sorry I haven't been responding much here.

Went for a follow up check yesterday. Things are fine now and I'm off the injections finally. Will have to stop the hormone supplements this week end. Have to be on rest for one more week after that just to make sure my body is taking things fine and stable after stopping the medicines. I just wish all this will end and I can go back to work soon. This whole rest thingy with no work to do is literally driving me crazy. And, with all this, our trip is also canceled :growlmad:

Lacannadienne - yayy for a girl. Wow, girls are literally ruling this thread.


----------



## Karen916

Aw, SanJan, I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip. Can it be rescheduled?

Lacanadienne, congrats on the great scan!! Beautiful picture. :)

Mia, that's frustrating that your mom is interfering with your choosing a name. I think sometimes people try to be helpful but don't realize their being just the opposite!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sorry I've been MIA! We are finally home from 2 weeks back home visiting family. It was a good trip but very long and exhausting. I'm going to need a week just to recover. I finally got all of the laundry done and put away, just need to finish washing the blankets we took. Only problem is, while getting the house back in order I've found about 15 things I want to organize in the house. I made a list and hopefully once things are back to normal I can start tackling them. The baby's room also looks like a tornado hit because the last 2 days we've gotten a bunch of baby stuff and I just haven't gotten the time to organize it all so that is on my list of things to do once the house is in some sort of normal state.
We told all of our family while back home that the baby is a girl, so that was fun. We had the anatomy scan on Tuesday when we got back. That went great. She is perfect and healthy. I had them double check to make sure it was definitely a girl and it is lol. It was great to see her again. We got a few good pictures too, I'll post them. I need to take a bump pic too. I missed week 20 because we were back home and I haven't had time since we got back so I'll just take one tomorrow at 21 weeks. 

Congratulations to all of the gender announcements that I missed! I briefly scanned and it seems like the girls are still in the lead but not by much :) I hope you're all doing well! I'm going to keep up much better now!


----------



## maggz

lacanadienne that is a precious picture!! Awwwww :) I feel like when they say they can't be a 100% they really are but just don't wanna be held liable lol

Mia, I'm doing the same as lacanadienne - not discussing names or even talking about our top picks. I feel like it's such a personal decision I don't want other people to weigh in on it. However, I love hearing all your guys' ideas ;) haha! It's also a cultural thing I believe, since no one back home shares the name until after the baby is born. 
That's fun that you got everything decorated though! I baked cookies... and I'm eating them ALL :haha:

I saw the baby move from the outside earlier *aww* it was so cool. Only a couple of times and I had to watch for a long time but I got it! :haha: Crazy cause by now I can feel him move up by my bellybutton and then a second later way down low so I guess he's getting long! 
Also realized my abs are parting, I can put my finger in between them above my bellybutton. Ew. Lol.

We had an appointment with the hypnobirthing instructor tonight and I forgot!!! :dohh: Can't believe I did it I feel so bad! She was nice about it though and we rescheduled for next week. 

Anyone watching Walking Dead or Sons of Anarchy??


----------



## MolGold

Hye, 

Just dropping in to say my scan date has been pushed to 20 Dec from the 13th :( 

Congrats on your girl Lancadienne!

Mia hope everything is good now, My mom also has nicknames and names tossing going on all the time. I press the IGNORE button 

Sanjan glad everything is getting better. Sorry for the trip :( My family (SIL, MIL and mom) also keeps telling me not to go for any trips or even late night drives, avoid dinner out.. their advice is endless! I get that they are caring but.. Anyhow, hope your trip works out!


----------



## MiaGirl

Lacanadienne congrats on the baby girl! Team pink :) beautiful girl picture too!

SanJan I'm so glad to hear things are better for you and you can get back to work soon! 

Sweetbliss welcome back! I know what you mean about needing a week to recover, I always feel that way when we're gone for a while. You just want to come back to a perfect organized house and it never is. I'm glad your girl is doing great and healthy!

Maggz I just saw my girl move from the outside for the first time 2 days ago! It's the only time so far but yes it's so awesome to see! Sorry you missed your appointment...at least you can blame pregnancy brain. I'm glad she was nice about it. Sorry I don't watch those shows, can't handle zombies. 

Mol sorry about your scan being pushed back! That's frustrating but I'm sure it'll still be here before you know it. 

It's good to hear from you girls that it's normal to not let people in on the naming game. DH has no problem always bringing it up and asking for input from our coworkers but I'd like him to stop. We'll never pick a name if we want the approval of so many people. 
I have a front runner for a first name but sadly DH doesn't like it :( I'm hoping he comes around with time! It's Aurora, and Rory for short. I think it's beautiful :flower: but need DH's approval, sigh.


----------



## maggz

Hey sweetbliss totally missed your post! Welcome back :) I need to make an organizing list too... but I really shouldn't since finals are coming up I should be focusing on that... which means my house will probably be super clean cause I want to avoid studying! lol

Haha mol why should you avoid late night drives and dinners out?

Mia DH does the same, except I think I cleared it up before he talked about it to his coworkers but he told his mom our top pick and she now refers to the baby as that name. I want him to tell her that it's out now lol... 
I like Aurora, I'm sure he'll come around, use all your convincing powers! :D


----------



## swampmaiden

I second that on not telling people names.. I told family my name choices and now between my great grandma always calling the bump by it's name to other peoples opinions on what i should name her instead... i wish i wouldve just kept my mouth shut!! My husband likes the name Rebekah, which I dont really like. I like the name Vivian, which some days I like better than others but I just can't think of any of names that are better. Something will work out tho, because it has too.

maggz, yep, we got lots and lots of rain here!! We needed it bad, despite the flooding it caused in some parts. I wasnt affected by any of it, other than just listening to the storm at night. Everything is so clean and fresh now, and the humidity has been good for my skin. i swear i have never used as much lotion ever in my life as i have been lately!! 

I've got my first Xmas party to go to this Saturday.. its an Eggnog and Beer party, but the hostess (my friend) was kind enough to tell me she'll make a batch of virgin eggnog for me. I sometimes wonder if all the non-alcoholic options are really that much better because i feel like the sugar rush from drinking so much sparkling juice can't be good. I might bring some decaf coffee and cream, because the party is outdoors under a big sheltered patio, so it'll be chilly. Might rain tomorrow too... All I know is that Im getting sick of juice lol


----------



## klink

Hey friends! :)

lacanadienne - Congrats on your babygirl! I'll update the front page for you!

SanJan - I'm sorry that you had to cancel your trip :(

maggz - I see jace move around all the time now lol It looks so weird and his kicks are getting hard, sometimes it even hurts. Especially when he kicks me in my bladder and this morning he kicked me in my ribs.

I hope everyone is doing good so far, I'll try to be on here more often again now.

Afm, I've been in some pain lately. The doc said it's because the baby is running out of space and that my belly is gonna grow outwards. She also said "Poor you, you're gonna be huge and in a lot of back pain." Not so encouraging and it kind of scares me lol But I'm glad she isn't sugar coating anything. I have my gestational diabetes test on the 31st at 28 weeks. For some reason I am so scared that I'll go into preterm labor even though everything is fine. He is moving soooo sooo much and a lot of times I can't go to sleep because he's kicking and rolling around in my tummy :flower:
DH signs the lease for our apartment today and we are doing a paper route job together, since I can't get a job. It's technically his job but I help him every day. We have to get up at 3 AM mon - thurs and fri, sat, sun we have to start at like 2AM. It's really exhausting but at least it brings in money. I would do anything possible to make sure my baby has a good life and we have our own place and everything.
Sorry for TMI but today I squeezed my nipples (I'm a weirdo lol) and I think a bit of milk came out! lol I'm glad cause that hopefully means that I'll have enough milk later on to breastfeed but it also made me feel kind of weird.


----------



## lacanadienne

Mia, Aurora is a nice name, but I think it's important that both of you like what you name your daughter, so hopefully DH will come around.

klink, congrats on the apartment!

Yay for all of you seeing movements on the outside! We found out at the u/s that the placenta is anterior, so that's probably why I wasn't feeling movement sooner. It'll probably take more time to see it on the outside too.


----------



## maggz

klink I saw your video on fb that's why I started looking at my bump haha :) 
Wow waking up so early is gonna be challenging! Hopefully it will do you good to get the paper route walking in every day. Hopefully your doc is wrong... that's not very encouraging! 

swamp we have a Christmas party down in SD with DH's work on the 18th... I have no idea what to wear! How is your DH doing and how's life apart??


----------



## klink

We don't walk we drive cause it's a pretty spread out route. Even by car the route takes about 1 1/2 - 2 hours during the week and 2 - 3 hours at the weekend. I'm super exhausted but it's worth it. :)


----------



## Dini

Hi girls. Sorry to be MIA just been busy. 

Jumping I'm thinking of you hope your scan in Tuesday is good news. 

My anatomy scan is Monday and I can't wait. Just hoping all is well with baby Blaze and then we will do our announcement on fb and to a few people we haven't told. I think we may start buying or at least researching a few things for his room once we get that done. Still haven't bought a thing but DH's best friend bought him some cowboy boots, we are going to use them in our announcement. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I love watching the baby on the outside too! It amazes me. Let me know how you like the hypnobirthing stuff when you go! Good luck on your finals!

Mol - Sorry your scan got pushed back :( 

Mia - I'm with you on the name sharing. While home when we told people the gender they always asked for a name and we told DH's Grandma, Dad, Step-mom, and my family our top two names so far which are Ansleigh and Hazel. Big mistake. His dad let us know just how weird he thinks Ansleigh is and how he doesn't like it. I wanted to say, that's nice, good thing it isn't your daughter because that will most likely be her name hahaha. We aren't going to discuss names anymore with anyone and if/when we do decide it won't be announced until her birth. 

Swamp - Have fun at your party! Be sure and stay warm :)

Klink - Congratulations on the apartment, that's awesome! I hear you on the leaky boobs! I don't even have to squeeze mine.... they've been leaking here and there all on their own for over a week now. I think I'm going to go ahead and get some washable breastpads because it is staining my bras and it's annoying to wake up with a wet pajama shirt. I'm like you though, it gives me hope that breastfeeding will go well! Don't feel weird, you're not alone :)

Lacanadienne - Congratulations on a baby girl! 


Here's my 21 week picture. I feel so much bigger than what I look I think. I did eat a huge dinner though. DH's work had the unit Christmas party and there was so much delicious food, and oh the desserts! I was in heaven haha I'm sitting here feeling like a beached whale now though. I tried to do some organizing earlier. I don't know if it really helped. I'm going to do some more tomorrow so hopefully I'll feel better about all of it after that. I feel like there isn't enough room in this house for all of our stuff and the baby stuff.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1527e.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - How was DH's reaction to finding out it was a boy?!


----------



## maggz

Dini I didn't know you decided on a name! :flower: Such a strong, cool one, too! :) 

klink and sweetbliss I forgot to mention the boobs, they're not leaking or even squeezing out milk yet, but klink you're not weird for doing that at all lol!! 
My coworker, a lady in her 50s, just found out I'm pregnant and she was all "Are you gonna breastfeed? If you are you should start training your nipples, play with yourself and have your husband suck on them real hard" :rofl: I was dying laughing!!! 

Dini cowboy boots sound so cute. Can't wait to see the announcement! 

Hahahaha sweetbliss like I just told you on fb I swear our bumps are the same, I was thinking this morning "hmm, my bump looks kinda big today, I'm gonna take a pic!" And this is the result lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1803.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dini

sweetbliss89 said:


> Dini - How was DH's reaction to finding out it was a boy?!

He was thrilled!! He wanted a girl at first but then decided it didn't matter. Now he's so excited. 

Yeah maggz we decided on Blaze because it's unique and strong but also because it was my great great grandfathers name. I think he may have spelled it differently but I like this spelling better. Oh and your bumps are so cute girls!!


----------



## MiaGirl

Dini that's exciting you're gonna do an announcement soon! And yay for picking a name! Let us know how the scan goes Monday :)

Klink you're not weird about the boob squeezing! I noticed some dried liquid in my bra last week so I totallt squeezed my boobs and sure enough some clear stuff came out. It's not consistently happening, but I was shocked! Had no idea that could happen already. 

Sweetbliss sorry your FIL was hard on the name you picked, but like everyone said that's just too bad for him, and he'll get over it. I think those names are both cute :) You and maggz both have the cutest little bumps! I know what you mean though about feeling way bigger than you look too. 

Maggz oh my gosh I can't believe your coworker said that to you!! Hahaha! I would have no idea how to react to that kind of comment...awkward!

I feel like my belly has grown a lot this week, I'll post my 21 week picture tomorrow when I take it. We'll see! I'm taking DH today so we can start browsing paint colors for the nursery and I'm so excited!
Hope everyone has/is having a great weekend!


----------



## swampmaiden

Belly bumps arw growing! I guess now we are all at the point of starting to grow out now rather than up. Anybody been experiencing lower back pain?

Party is tonight, I have a red sweater dress in wearing with leggings and my black uggs. Warm and comfy. Anyone else up to anything this weekend?


----------



## MiaGirl

Sounds like a good outfit swamp! Comfort is great. 
I've definitely been feeling lower back pain already, and man it's not fun. I was surprised since its not like I'm huge or anything but my back hurts even just from standing for like half an hour. I can't imagine how bad it's gonna get when I get a lot bigger!

Hubby and I are just having a cozy night in with a movie tonight...perfect :)


----------



## treeroot

You ladies open to a latecomer?

I wasn't in the positive thinking buddies, but I do remember some of you from the other TTC threads :).

I'm due with #1 on June 10.


swamp - your outfit sounds sexy and gorgeous! Comfy and stylish! :)


----------



## lacanadienne

To everyone, thanks for the congrats. We're pretty happy over here. We would have been happy either way - I think I'm just really relieved that everything is growing normally.

maggz and sweet, your bumps are cute. Mine seems huge to me too most of the time, but people have a hard time believing I'm pregnant. Some of my non-pregnant colleagues said that they looked more pregnant than I did. :rofl:

swamp, your outfit sounds nice. I was at DH's office Xmas party yesterday, but went in black maternity pants, a nice shirt I have that is really long, and a blazer. The rest of the weekend has mainly involved eating out with friends or my parents.

treeroot, anyone is welcome to join so welcome to the thread. H & H 9 months to you.


----------



## Dini

Welcome treeroot!!

Swamp that outfit sounds adorable!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I think we are really similar :) How tall are you? I'm 5'8" so guessing baby will have lots of room in there.

Mia - I seriously feel huge at times! haha Can't wait to see your 21 week pic!

Swamp - How did the party go? Your outfit sounds perfect! We just spent the weekend decorating the house and Christmas tree :) It was a lot of fun. We even decorated a gingerbread house that turned out pretty awesome!

Treeroot - Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Treeroot - welcome and happy pregnancy :)

Swamp - that sounds like good outfit. How was the party?

Karen, Mol - No, we can't reschedule the trip because, as I'm high risk, they are going to start the serial growth scans from 28 weeks itself. So, basically, I have only the first 15 days of Jan for which there is a trip planned to my hometown to visit my parents. So, no scope of changing. We initially lost almost all the money as it's under two weeks when we called for cancellation. But hubby had put the whole issue in their facebook page citing that they are not even ready to take medical issues in to consideration. So, finally, we got our money back minus the cancellation fee. IT's around 30K, so that's a relief.

Maggz, Sweet - nice bumps.

Dini - nice name :) Let us know how the scan goes.

Jumpingo - Thinking of you hun. Let us know how the scan goes and our prayers are with you and the lil bean.

As for me, finally feeling some flutters which I can clearly say myself that it's baby. IT's not strong kicks or anything yet, but still some movement is better than nothing. There are still long periods of time when I don't feel much. Hoping things improve soon. And, eagerly waiting for one more week to get over so that I can get back to work. I'm sick of this rest period. I've stopped the injections and will stop the hormone supplements today. So, hoping that things goes smoothly for the next couple of days.


----------



## jumpingo

SanJan, thanks:hugs:

i started bleeding today and went to Urgent Care. got an ultrasound and my hcg levels checked. (finally docs and nurses who will actually do stuff unlike OB!:growlmad:) am 9w3d according to my LMP but baby is measuring at 7w2d. still no heartbeat.

that's only 2-4 days of growth since the private scan 9 days ago. don't know what to think. am getting my blood drawn again on tuesday, and they will consult with OB about keeping my tuesday appt or bumping it to next week to check for growth/heartbeat again.

so, the limbo continues.:roll::sad1:


----------



## maggz

Ahh! Something's coming out of my boobs lol!!! My nipple was itchy yesterday so I tried squeezing and a couple of drops of liquid came out of each one! I don't know how I feel about this. :haha: 

I also read that baby is about 10in/25cm which is huge! No wonder I can feel him all over my belly. 

Okay I'm calming down. 

Jumpino please keep us posted, limbo is the worst :hugs: hope everything goes well hon. 

Swamp I hope you had fun last night! Your outfit sounds cute! 

Welcome treeroot :flower:

Sweetbliss I'm 5'5 but I think I have a long torso, at least it seems like the baby has a bunch of room in there! Hopefully that means less stretch marks for us ;)


----------



## Dini

Jumpingo, I'm so sorry for all you are dealing with. I'm thinking of you hun!

Sanjan I hope you can get back on your feet soon and so glad you got your money back. I'm also starting to feel more but it's also inconsistent. 

Maggz, I read that as well and it seems crazy that baby is over 10" long now. Now it's time for them to just grow grow grow!


----------



## treeroot

Oh Jump! I'm sorry things are scary right now, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Congratulations on your BFP treeroot, Happy and healthy 9 months to you and your bean!!

Jumpingo I'm sorry that you're still in limbo. I'm sending lots of love in your direction. 

Sanjan - it's nice that your feeling more movement. Do you find that there's a time of the day when baby is most active yet? Hoping you can get back to normality soon.

Maggz - I had to giggle about the boob issue! Why is pregnancy so unglamorous hahah? It's amazing to think that your belly is full of a 25cm baby! 

What are you ladies planning for the Christmas period? Going away on holidays? Family get togethers? 

I'm getting _really_ impatient now. Less than a month until my due date (my ticker is behind due to timezone differences). I'm reading up on how to get labour going (not that she's quite ready yet, but I want to know everything there is to know for when she is ready.)


----------



## jumpingo

no way to sugar coat it...thanks for all the support and comments, but we lost the baby.:cry: i will probably stalk here and there, but also probably take a break from BnB for a bit.


----------



## SanJan

Jumpingo - really sorry hun. Totally understand about wanting to take a break. But, we are there for you if you want some one to chat or vent. Prayers that god gives you and your family enough strength on these times.:hugs:


----------



## Karen916

Oh no, jumpingo, I am so very sorry! Such heartbreaking news. I wish there were something I could say that would help but I know there really isn't. But please know we are here for you and you are in my prayers. :cry::hugs:


----------



## lacanadienne

So sorry about your news, Jumpingo. :hugs: Take all the time you need.


----------



## MiaGirl

Aw jumpingo I'm so sorry to hear that :( I can't imagine the heartbreak you're going through. I am praying for you and your husband.


----------



## maggz

Oh no jumpingo I am so sorry for your loss. Take good care of yourself hon :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Bree I can so believe that you're getting antsy, only a month now! I will probably be reading up on ways to get baby out as well, I'm pretty sure I'll go over 40 weeks since my sisters and mom always do ;) 

How is everyone doing after the weekend? I really wanna go to sleep right now but I'm going in to work. Then I need to finish a book tonight for a book report, along with some endless math homework cause I have an exam on Thursday and then the cumulative final the Thursday after that! oy vey can I hibernate please?


----------



## MolGold

I am so sorry jumpingo :( This is heartbreaking... please take your time to grieve lil jump. We all have you in our thoughts.

XX


----------



## Dini

Oh jumping I'm so sorry to hear that. Please take care and get lots of rest. You know we are here if you need us! Huggs!


----------



## treeroot

jump, I'm so sorry. I really am.


----------



## swampmaiden

Jumpingo, my heart goes out to you... losing a pregnancy is a tough thing to go thru.. take all the time you need to heal from it, especially emotionally. It will happen for you. :hugs:

So many things to worry about throughout a pregnancy, each trimester seems like it has its own set of worries. And trying to maintain a faithful, trustful, zen-like attitude about everything and anything is SO MUCH easier said than done!

I'm in the middle of straightening out some last details for my insurance, and its coming down to the wire because if Im not 'IN' my birth center by 28 weeks, they won't take me... and Im about to hit 26 weeks on Wednesday... commence nail biting lol

My party was fun, it was pretty mellow, at least for me since I couldn't drink. I was a slightly bad girl for taking a sip of my friends spiked eggnog, but I figured one sip wouldn't hurt. Otherwise I drank cranberry juice mixed with club soda and ate a bunch of food. 

maggz, I can empathize on the finals for school.. my husband is in school right now and he's going crazy with all his finals. I can't wait for him to be done and come back home for a month... he gets back in town on Friday, and we're planning on going out for gyros.

Mia, yeah the backaches have not been fun lately and it is kinda weird to have such bad backaches esp with our bumps really not being THAT huge... I was reading a lot of it has to do with hormones softening the ligaments, but I also think I triggered my backache from sitting in a really bad position for a few hours last week, then not resting afterward. I had to shovel a raised bed worth of dirt off my patio to get ready for our move next weekend and then had to stop because i started getting some abdominal muscle twinges. Luckily my girlfriends were helping and forced me to sit down with a cup of decaf and watch them to all the work. ;)

Bree, I can hardly believe you are nearly full term!!! That'll be us in just 2 short months practically!!! Have you been feeling any Braxton Hicks??

As for Xmas plans, so far nothing facy here, just family gathering... no trips or travel.

Anybody else going anywhere for Xmas?

And btw, welcome to thread treeroot :)


----------



## treeroot

thanks swamp :)

We're going to visit my parents for the holidays, which is a pretty long drive so I'm hoping to stay for a week if I can get the go ahead from work.
It's actually about an hour away from Karen916!


----------



## swampmaiden

nice, you girls planning on meeting for coffee? Ive met up with a gal from the threads, its pretty cool, especially as we have the same due date. and Im guessing youre going to Sacramento area?


----------



## maggz

Hey swamp we should do a meetup like that! :) Maybe in the new year though I'm gonna be swamped the rest of the year lol! 
How awesome that he's coming home soon! When are you joining him wherever he went? That was the plan, right?
So you need to be registered with the birth center in 2 weeks?

Nothing going on here for Christmas, I'm working Christmas day, just hope I get Christmas Eve off. DH's family is not big on Christmas or really any b-days/holidays for that matter so I feel like I'm kinda making up the plans for us. Christmas is always very special with my family so I wanna make our traditions more like that. It's hard though when we don't have a lot of money to spend on extra stuff like decorations etc.


----------



## Dini

maggz said:


> Hey swamp we should do a meetup like that! :) Maybe in the new year though I'm gonna be swamped the rest of the year lol!
> How awesome that he's coming home soon! When are you joining him wherever he went? That was the plan, right?
> So you need to be registered with the birth center in 2 weeks?
> 
> Nothing going on here for Christmas, I'm working Christmas day, just hope I get Christmas Eve off. DH's family is not big on Christmas or really any b-days/holidays for that matter so I feel like I'm kinda making up the plans for us. Christmas is always very special with my family so I wanna make our traditions more like that. It's hard though when we don't have a lot of money to spend on extra stuff like decorations etc.

I have to work Christmas Eve this year. Working holidays stinks!

My family isn't much into holidays either, my mom's side was when I was small then my grandmother passed away and you know how that goes. But DH's family is very into it and they are always special times and I really enjoy them. Too bad Christmas Eve is the gift exchange with his mom's side and I'm working. But they still have Christmas dinner on Christmas. Last year I didn't decorate except a tree and I didn't do that the year before, the whole LTTTC thing was wearing me down bad and I just didn't care. This year I dug into the attic and got a few of the decorations down but I want more lol. I did buy a new tree skirt that my cats and one dog have decided to make into a fancy glittery blanket. 

My anatomy scan went great today,:cloud9: baby wasn't coopertive but she was able to get all the important stuff, got a good look at his heart and brain and saw the blood flow to both kidneys etc. She even counted his fingers and toes. He's weighing in at about 15oz and measuring great. His femur length puts him 8 days ahead but the rest pretty much is on target...maybe he will have long legs. I'll attach a pic. 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2s7xsvl.jpg


----------



## swampmaiden

maggz, thatd be awesome to meet up.. if anything you should at least come to the baby shower, its the first weekend of February and it'll be here in San Diego, in Clairemont. But Im also down just for a quick cup of decaf latte or whatever

And yeah, Im pretty excited for hubbys return.. Thanksgiving weekend was just too short. And I'll be joining him up in the Bay area after the baby is born. We figured it's better for me to be down here with my network of family and friends and healthcare rather than totally isolated up there while hes in school 12 hours a day 6 days a week.

As for the Birth Center, Im switching centers, and the new place requires that I have my initial appt before Im 28 weeks.. I have it scheduled for this Wednesday, so I should be good. Even in worst care scenario with my insurance, Im still covered until the end of the month, so thats a HUGE relief.


And I think its great that you are starting the Christmas tradition, and you dont really need tons of money to make it special, because its the people that make it.. and starting the tradition is great, because someone has too, and nobody is going to do it the way you want to.. and Ive learned over the years 'if you build it, they will come' lol so watch out, in a few years you may have 20+ ppl over for the holidays.


----------



## swampmaiden

nice Dini!! that baby looks great!! U/S pics are always fun, I love seeing the profiles and the bones and if the baby is awake during the U/S I like watching it move around. Congrats!! :)


----------



## lacanadienne

swamp, glad your party went well, and I'm sure things will work out with the birthing centre.

Dini, nice u/s pic!

As for the holidays, we will be celebrating Xmas with my family here, then heading down to see DH's family on Boxing Day for about 5 days - they live close to Toronto, so about 5 hours from here. And maggz, a tradition doesn't have to be complicated, as swamp said. A lot of people make Xmas way too commercial in my opinion.


----------



## MiaGirl

Swamp yes I think doing extra labor adds to the back pain. That's interesting that it can be because of the hormones though. Seems those hormones are just responsible for everything! thats good you're able to get into your new birth center this week. 

Maggz I'm sure you can find ways to make Christmas special for your family, and like everyone said, it doesn't need to mean it costs money. 

Dini great looking picture! I'm glad that all looks well with him! My girl was sucking her fingers in the u/s as well and I just thought it was the cutest thing ever. 

Treeroot, welcome! Glad to have you here :)

We'll be with hubby's family for Christmas this year, driving down to St. Louis. It's definitely not my favorite place to be so I hope it goes ok. He has tons of family and they're all crazy. We probably have to sleep on an air mattress too which sucks. 
Here's my 21 week bump photo I said I'd upload. I think I've really popped out there now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dini

Wow Mia you looks wonderful!


----------



## treeroot

swamp - no, no meetup, just happened to notice her location. I'll be busy with the family :)

maggz - I agree with everyone else, I'm sure you'll be able to find some meaningful traditions with no or low cost. Sucks about having to work on Christmas though

Dini - I hope you don't have to work to late? Or is an overnight? My dog and cat claim every soft surface as well. And good to hear about the scan:)

lacanadienne - our drive is going to be 5-6 hours as well. Depending on traffic through Toronto. I hope the weather is good!

MiaGirl - Thanks Mia. And you're looking beautiful! :)


----------



## Dini

Treeroot, I work 7a-7p but don't get off till after 7:30 so I will make it by 8ish so at least I get to go but everyone will be tired and full of pizza by then lol.


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - How have you been feeling since stopping the hormones?

Maggz - It is strange, but you'll get used to the feeling in your nipples haha. I really hope long torso means less stretch marks!

Bree - That's so exciting that you're gearing up for labor! Not much planned for the holidays. We visited home for Thanksgiving so we're planning on staying put for Christmas and the New Year, or at least that's the plan so far and I'm hoping it sticks haha. I'm still exhausted from our last trip but we'll see what DH is wanting to do.

Jumpingo - So sorry! :( Thinking off you! 

Swamp - Glad that you had a good time at the party! I bet you're really excited to have your DH home! Yayyyy! So happy for you! 

Dini - That picture is great, so sweet! Glad the scan results were so good! 

Mia - Your bump is so cute!!!


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone!

Welcome to the group, treeroot! :flower:

Mia, great bump pic! You look so cute!!

Dini, I'm so glad your scan went well. Great picture!!

Swamp, good luck getting things settled with the insurance and the birthing center!

Yes, I have been having lots of trouble with back pain as well. I have it pretty much all day, every day, but it's the worst at night. No fun at all!

I've also been finding I get short of breath a lot. Sometimes it's if I've been lying on my back for a bit, watching TV, but sometimes it's just when I'm sitting upright in a chair. I've read that it's because as the uterus grows, it starts to press on the diaphragm. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## maggz

Karen yup I get shortness of breath sometimes too! Very strange haha makes me huff and puff but I try to hide it :blush:

Mia you look awesome! :flower:

Ugh Dini that sucks that you work Christmas Eve. Can they wait to open presents or something until you get home? :) 

Thanks girls, I agree it's the company that makes the holidays special but there's always gonna be money spent - even if it's just food ;) But we'll make it nice with what we have, but hopefully get some decorations at least.


----------



## MolGold

swamp - Aw, I wish we could all meet up! Hope your insurance and birth centre works out! I did loads of housework last weekend and Ive had an awful backache since! Hope yours is better :)

Dini - Thats a great scan ! Sorry you got to work on xmas .. Last year we had to work that day but I took half the day off, not feeling like working at all!

Mia - You got such a cute bump there! :happydance:

Karen - I get awfully breathless climbing 1 short flight of stairs or just walking! And here I thought its just me, with the excess weight.

Maggz - I guess you could start small, we are Hindus but our friends, Christian or not, and us get together and just do a potluck dinner - no gifts necessary though we do exchange gifts. And we dance away! I quite look forward to it. 

Hope you ladies are well Lancadienne, sweetbliss, Sanjan. How is it going?

I hope you are well Jumpingo :hugs:

AFM I am exhausted! I thought 2nd tri was better but I had much more energy in 1st tri. Also I am just fixated with birth stories! I cant see the birth videos yet, little squirmish about it - but the stories I am poring over everyday.


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks, ladies &#10084;

So not much shortness of breath here, just that killer back ache...

Molgold, I've been reading a lot of birth stories too... Anybody ever hear of Ina Mays Guide to Childbirth? The first half of that book is just natural birth birth stories.. It's fascinating. 

And yeah, I'm still tired in 2nd trip too, tho not as bad as first trip.

I had a prenatal appt today.. Everything looks good, HB was 150 and fundal height was 27cm, and baby girl was kicking the whole time. I've gained about 20lbs so far.. If I can keep it to just a lb a week until term, I'll be right on target for about 35lbs gain


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, I've been getting short of breath too, though I don't know in my case if it's just excess mucus messing with my asthma.

Mol, I have been quite tired still. It probably has to do with the cold that just keeps coming and going since September. It seems like it gets bad, then gets better for a couple of weeks, then flares up again. I was feeling a bit of a scratchy throat on Sunday morning so stayed home and slept a bit longer and it went away, but then I had a bad night on Sunday night and it was back on Monday, worse today. I've basically called in sick for tomorrow, and cancelled all activities in the evening - gone into full hibernation mode - to try to kick this. Seems a bit extreme, but my body is so exhausted lately so I think it needs it.


----------



## treeroot

MolGold said:


> AFM I am exhausted! I thought 2nd tri was better but I had much more energy in 1st tri. .

Ah! I don't want to hear this, lol. I'm really hoping I feel better soon and have the energy to clean and organize my extremely embarrassingly messy house.

swamp - good to hear your appointment went well.

I hope you feel better soon lacanadienne


I am really looking forward to the holidays. I just want a break, and it looks like I'll be able to take two weeks.
I find myself being fearful of the birthing process. Sort of like when you're hesitating before jumping into the lake, or waiting for the gun to go off in your race, or getting ready to write an exam. 
But then you've jumped or you've started running, or the exam has started, and there's no turning back.
It's the long anticipation that kills me. :)


----------



## Dini

Treeroot you will feel better in second trimester. I'm tired as well but the fatigue in first trimester was all encompassing but now im just tired not exhausted. 

As for shortness of breath I do get it sometimes, especially after I eat. Seems I have it a lot today as I'm not feeling too good, I'm running a low grade fever and my whole body hurts and I just feel like sleeping. I have to work the next two days and I'm thinking about calling out but I need my vacation pay for maternity leave. I guess I'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'm with you ladies on the shortness of breath. I've found it comes in waves though. I'll have a few days where it's more often and then I'll be fine for a few days. I read that the rising of hormones can have something to do with it, who knows though.

MolGold - Where are you reading birth stories at? I want to start reading up on natural birthing and what not but I haven't found the time to yet. I think I'd enjoy reading other's birth stories as well though.

Lacanadienne - I hope you get some rest and feel better!

Treeroot - Don't worry, it's a different kind of tired. I found that the last few weeks of the 1st trimester and the first few weeks of the 2nd trimester were when I felt the most energy. There is hope for you :)


I ordered the baby's stroller and carseat today! It was on sale on Amazon this morning and so I jumped right on that because it is never any cheaper than what they normally have it at on there. The crib should be here tomorrow too :) We won't be setting that up until January some time though but it will be good to actually have here and off of the never ending to-do list. I feel like I've been running non-stop lately. Today I did a bunch of things here and there around the house on top of giving 1 of our dogs a haircut and then both of them baths, doing all of the laundry and then vacuuming the house. I feel like I didn't stop at all today. I just need to dust and clean the bathrooms tomorrow along with the organizing of the baby's room and our guest room that I've been wanting to get done. I feel so tired all of the time, even when I'm doing all of this stuff, I'm tired but I just can't stop doing it. Good news though, the only big/expensive baby things we need now are the glider, video monitor, breastpump, and bouncer!


----------



## MolGold

swampmaiden said:


> Thanks, ladies &#10084;
> 
> Molgold, I've been reading a lot of birth stories too... Anybody ever hear of Ina Mays Guide to Childbirth? The first half of that book is just natural birth birth stories.. It's fascinating.
> 
> And yeah, I'm still tired in 2nd trip too, tho not as bad as first trip.
> 
> I had a prenatal appt today.. Everything looks good, HB was 150 and fundal height was 27cm, and baby girl was kicking the whole time. I've gained about 20lbs so far.. If I can keep it to just a lb a week until term, I'll be right on target for about 35lbs gain

Looks interesting! I'll look it up.
Yay for a great appointment! Mine is less than 10 days away :D



lacanadienne said:


> Mol, I have been quite tired still. It probably has to do with the cold that just keeps coming and going since September. It seems like it gets bad, then gets better for a couple of weeks, then flares up again. I was feeling a bit of a scratchy throat on Sunday morning so stayed home and slept a bit longer and it went away, but then I had a bad night on Sunday night and it was back on Monday, worse today. I've basically called in sick for tomorrow, and cancelled all activities in the evening - gone into full hibernation mode - to try to kick this. Seems a bit extreme, but my body is so exhausted lately so I think it needs it.

Aw, so sorry you are still feeling down :hugs: every little sickness feels aggravated with pregnancy! Hope your rest day makes you feel better :)



treeroot said:


> Ah! I don't want to hear this, lol. I'm really hoping I feel better soon and have the energy to clean and organize my extremely embarrassingly messy house.

Everyone is different. As Dini said, 1st tri is hardest for some. I had an easy 3 months before nausea and fatigue set in.




sweetbliss89 said:


> MolGold - Where are you reading birth stories at? I want to start reading up on natural birthing and what not but I haven't found the time to yet. I think I'd enjoy reading other's birth stories as well though.

Mostly on here in the Baby section > Birth announcements and some online. Glad your nursery is mostly set up!


----------



## Karen916

Swampmaiden, I'm glad your appointment went so well!

Sweetbliss, yay for getting the baby things! That is exciting. :)

Dini and lacanadienne, sorry you're feeling sick! I hope you'll both feel better soon.

Hope everyone has a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Treeroot I'm with you on not wanting to think about birth. But I guess we'll have to at one point - I have an appt with a hypnobirthing instructor tomorrow! 

sweetbliss that's awesome that you got a deal on the stuff :) 

All right I'm gonna take a morning nap before I go to work ;) Hope everyone is doing good :) :flower:


----------



## SanJan

Hi all :flower:

Howz everybody doing?

Sweet, Mol Thanks for asking. Doing better after stopping the medicines. But I'm getting a lot of Braxton Hicks. The first day it happened, it was right after the day I stopped the meds. So, obviously I freaked out and went to see the Dr. But now, I'm actually able to distinguish them. They are more uncomfortable and annoying than the actual contractions I had during that incident - those were really painful.

Sweet, great about all those baby purchases. I'm just creating a list on models and stuff I like now so that hubby can get it right after the baby is here.

Swamp - glad that you could sort out the insurance issues.

Those of you feeling sick, hope you guys get well soon and start enjoying these times.

I'm just so sick and tired of staying indoors. Even our anniversary was completely indoors yesterday, with just some takeaways :dohh: This is not what I had planned. Hopefully it won't be the same till my b'day which is in just a week.


----------



## MolGold

Happy belated anniversary Sanjan !
its tough to be indoors (I KNOW!) but necessary none the less! Think of it as an unexpected break.I do hope your birthday goes much better. I am sure you wont regret the inconvenience once your LO is here :flower:


----------



## Karen916

Happy belated birthday, SanJan! Sorry it wasn't the type of day you had hoped for, but I hope it was nice nonetheless. And hopefully for your birthday you can get out even for a little bit and do something fun! :)

Sorry you've been having Braxton Hicks! Do you mind if I ask what they feel like?

Hope today will be a great day for everyone!! I am soooo tired today and just hoping to make it through the day. By 8pm I'll be on the weekend.... eyes on the prize! lol


----------



## MiaGirl

Hi everyone!

Dini and lacanadienne I hope you girls feel better soon! It really stinks to not feel well :(

Sweetbliss that's awesome about the baby stuff, so exciting! We've only ordered a crib so far and it should arrive next week. 


Treeroot I fele the same way about labor. The anticipation of it seems so difficult since you know it's coming no matter what now. 

SanJan sorry you're feeling so cooped up. I'm glad your appointment went well though!

So I'm heading in for my level two ultrasound in a few hours. The doctor called me yesterday to schedule it. So I'm hoping everything is alright and they don't see any more signs of a problem! Will keep you girls updated.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Happy belated anniversary SanJan! I hope that your birthday is more enjoyable for you. Like MolGold said, it will be worth it in the end :) Just hang in there, there is an end in sight to all of this!

Maggz - How did the appointment go?

Karen - Yay for the weekend! DH is nights so he'll go in today at 3pm but when he gets off his weekend will have started too. I'm so excited! And we're celebrating my birthday this weekend so I'm extra excited about going out for a delicious dinner haha. I think I might see if he wants to go see the new Mockingjay movie too before dinner and maybe some shopping for the baby and some for me too since his grandma sent me a Target gift card :) What are your plans for this weekend?

Mia - What crib did you order? Good luck with your ultrasound! Let us know how it goes! 

What plans does everyone have for the weekend coming up?


----------



## SanJan

Thanks ladies for those words. I'm really happy to have this group to vent out and for the awesome support :flower:

Mia - Let us know how the scan goes. I'm sure it'll be alright and you'll get a good news :)

SweetBliss - DH is downloading some movies to watch for the weekend. Other that that, no plans for weekend.

Karen - To answer your question, with BH, either your lower abdomen or sometimes, whole tummy gets really tight which gives you a very uncomfortable feeling. It won't be really painful, mostly annoying. For the actual contractions, it was a similar feeling with a shooting pain from lower back to lower abdomen which last only for few seconds and just comes and goes at certain intervals.


----------



## maggz

Hey all I'm in between classes just had to take a little break before I keep studying for my math test... it seems neverending. 

sweetbliss the appt is tonight so still a good 6 hours until then :) 

Karen yup I'm doing the same, after this test today it's the weekend!! Yay! Except I'm working and have to study lol but it's a milestone none the less. ;)

SanJan glad you're doing good, hope you keep it up! 

Mia good luck at the ultrasound, it's always so nice to get to see little peanut! You said level 2, were there any risks noticed in the first us that I forgot you mentioned? Either way, hope it goes perfect :flower:


----------



## maggz

Ooh and I wanted to add I'm 22 weeks now! It says the baby is settling in sleep cycles but he kicks ALL THE TIME so he must be a very active sleeper (Just hope that he's not like his dad who needs about 5 hours of sleep a night!). 
We had a very cute moment last night he was kicking once we were in bed and DH saw it from the outside finally :)


----------



## treeroot

I hope you had a good appointment Mia.

sweetbliss89 - I'm planning on going to see Mockingjay soon as well. I was supposed to go out on a work place girls-night-out dinner and movie a couple weeks ago, but I was just feeling too sick to go. I felt really bummed about it, but when I told my husband I wouldn't be going, he suggested the two of us could go instead. :)

I'm not sure I could handle school and pregnancy maggz, I can barely handle pregnancy and work. And yeah for kicks!


It snowed. And we have a big driveway. So I got half of it done and DH will have to finish the rest when he gets home. I'm pooped.


----------



## lacanadienne

SanJan, glad you're feeling better, and happy belated anniversary. Hopefully you'll be able to do something more exciting for your birthday.

Sweetbliss, happy birthday early!

Tree, I feel you on the snow. We got about 20 cm here. We got a snow blower this year because I didn't think I'd be up to shoveling.

On the weekend, I have my last prenatal yoga class on Saturday. Not much else.


----------



## maggz

We had a great experience consulting with the hypnobirthing instructor! She was really nice and I think this is exactly what I need to calm my nerves and be confident for the birth. She also said we would go over methods to deny being induced/accepting interventions when they aren't truly medically necessary and doctors start pushing for it. Which I'm really excited about. 
I'm so happy we're doing this, can't wait to start the classes! 

Treeroot that's nice, you get a little date night out of it at least :) Mockingjay is pretty good! 
And I guess we'll have to see how I fare next semester then, trying to push this baby out right before finals! :haha: I guess the joke will be on me ;) 

I wish we got snow! 

My back has been really bad tonight, have been sitting all day on those hard library chairs/classroom chairs, exactly the position they don't recommend if your back is bad :( So I'm really feeling it now. I think I'll go sit on my exercise ball for a while and try to relieve the pressure or whatever it is.


----------



## MiaGirl

Thanks for the well-wishes for the ultrasound everyone! Baby girl got a very clean bill of health!! One of her cysts went away already so she only has one left and the doctor isn't worried about it. They found 0 other markers for a problem so basically she doesn't have an increased risk of a fatal problem. :happydance: And her chances of having Downs are 1 in 6,600 so I'd say pretty darn good odds (not that having Downs would be the worst thing, I'd love her no matter what). 
The level 2 ultrasound was so cool and detailed, I loved it! She was dancing around in there like crazy too which was so fun to watch. 

Sweetbliss we ordered the crib from Amazon it's called the Delta Chidren Canton 4 in 1 convertible crib. 

Maggz I'm glad you enjoyed your appointment and are excited to work with her! My back tends to hurt a lot too by the end of the day, ugh.


----------



## treeroot

Glad everything went so well Mia!


And UGH, HEADACHE! I've never been prone to getting them, but in the last week or two they've been brutal. Near the end of the day I couldn't focus on my computer screens at work. Everything went fuzzy. And obviously being on the computer now isn't going to help. So I'm off to take a shower - husbands work holiday party tonight (no idea what I'm going to wear though).

Just wanted to check in, cheers.


----------



## maggz

Treeroot, have some caffeine!!! No joke, it helped my 1st tri migraines when nothing else would. Just a small glass of coke. Crazy... 

I just bought a dress to wear to DH's work's Christmas party I'm so excited! https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=947490023&MasterCategory_Id=MC3 It's this one :) It was on sale so I really scored ;)


----------



## lacanadienne

Mia, so glad everything went well at the scan for you!

Treeroot, you might want to look into massage or something too - it can help with a lot of things. And make sure you drink plenty of water.

Maggz, nice dress!

One more week of school before two weeks off! :happydance: Some of my students have been really emotional lately, so it's been exhausting dealing with the fights and tantrums. Only five days left before I get to have a break!


----------



## Dini

Maggz that dress is so cute! 

Treeroot, I agree with Maggz, a small glass of coke won't hurt and it may help. I was fortunate, I am not prone to headaches so I've been able to be caffiene free since I got my BFP.

lacanadienne, I bet you will be on cloud 9 when school is out! I'm sure they are stressed as well since I'm sure everyone around them is lol.

AFM, went to look at travel systems today, WHOA...so overwhelming. But glad we did and that DH came with because I never would have thought about needing an adjustable handle but DH is tall so that will be a must have. It just really limits our options. Can't find a crib we agree on but found one on Amazon I like a lot, so I think we will go that route, and if it sucks, they offer free returns on cribs. 

The nerve pain in my leg is really causing issues right now. Last night for the first 3 hours I was trying to sleep I seriously had to turn over every 10-15 min because it hurt. It comes in these intense waves and if I don't move it doesn't stop. I think if the pain was constant I could get used to it but it will lessen and I doze off then it hits like a freight train. My chiropractor appt isn't until the end of January. Hope I have a better night tonight!


----------



## maggz

lacanadienne we just have to get through this week! lol... Although I'm on the student end ;) 

Dini that sounds really painful! Is there no way you can get an earlier appointment?
I'm glad you got your DH with you to look at baby stuff. I am so overwhelmed by the options, I wanna go to a store and actually talk to someone that knows what we need to decide to limit the possibilities. Like you did with the adjustable handle! I'm thinking about getting a pack and play from Amazon, too. 

I feel so grown up we went to get a freezer chest today and I ended up buying a Shark steam mop too! Dropping cash on household items makes me feel old. :haha: But also cause I'm actually excited about the steam mop lol


----------



## swampmaiden

good morning ladies

maggz, glad your hypnobirthing class went well.. I dont start classes for another month yet.. Im looking forward to them tho!

Mia, so glad your u/s was good!! :)

treeroot, how much water do you drink a day? not enough water will surely cause headaches... my midwife has me drinking a huge glass first thing in the morning and then with every meal... if your pee isnt clear (that means if its yellow!) then you arent getting enough water she says. 

And speaking of symptoms, my back ache just comes and goes... we are moving out of our little house this weekend and I totally wrecked my back yesterday just by merely packing and bending over... so now husband is on 100% lifting duty and Im only supervising everything. Moving suuuuuucccckkkkssss :lol:


----------



## Dini

Maggz let me know how you like the steam mop! We also need to get a freezer but DH wants to get a fridge/freezer combo for the garage so he can keep stuff in the fridge portion but we need a deep freeze more. I figure I may end up with lots of breast milk to store especially once I go back to work and won't have room in my freezer. 

Swamp so sorry about your back! I bet moving right now is really rough. Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I'm glad the hypnobirth appointment went well! Are you planning to go natural? That dress you ordered is so pretty! You'll have to post pictures when you where it for the party :) What freezer chest did you get? We might need one I think if I end up pumping a lot and storing it. Let me know how you like your steam mop!

Mia - That's great that the ultrasound went so well! So happy for you. That crib is really nice! We got the Graco Hayden in Espresso :)

Treeroot - I say a small glass of soda too. The caffeine will help kick it and won't hurt you or the baby. Also, up your water intake. 

Lacanadienne - The end is so close, you can do it!!!

Dini - That nerve pain sounds horrible. Sorry :( I hope you can get into the chiropractor sooner.

Swamp - So sorry you hurt your back! I hope you can take it easy and that you feel better soon! Moving is always such a pain and takes such a toll on your body and mind.


I can't wait to hear about all of the baby gear you all end up buying! We've made all of our big purchases except for the breast pump, bouncer, video monitor, and the glider. If anyone needs any help researching and deciding, I'm willing to help since I can't research for us anymore haha 
Today was my birthday but it didn't go as we planned. DH and I are both so sick that we ended up cancelling our plans for the morning to go shopping and then out to dinner later. DH went and got a movie for us and after lunch he watched that while I napped. The tylenol I took brought my fever down to where I felt pretty good about going out after my nap but once we got to the stores I wasn't feeling well again. We had already driven to the outlets though so I powered through and got a new sweater and some baby clothes :) Then we stopped at Target on our way home and I got a few new shirts to fit the growing bump but while in Target my fever went up even more and the body aches/chills started. We grabbed food on the way home and got home as fast as we could. We agreed that my birthday dinner out can wait until we will both fully enjoy it :) Just resting on our sofa for now after eating and a shower. I took more tylenol before my shower but my fever was still up at 99.5. Going to take it again before bed but if I don't feel better by morning then I'll be giving the doctor a call. Its such a strange mix of symptoms that I'm not sure what it even is. Its sinus congestion but my throat is beyond sore. All of the glands around my throat and in the back of my neck hurt so bad. Have the fever with body aches and chills as well as a headache. I hope you all are fairing better than DH and I!


----------



## Dini

Oh sweetbliss I hope you feel better in the morning. Could it be strep throat? Either way it sounds miserable! 

I'm so jealous that you are nearly done with your baby purchases. We haven't bought a thing. I think we may try to wait for most of it until the shower is over. I'm having a very hard time deciding on a travel system. The ones I want are much too expensive. I may have to register for the seat and stroller separate and hope someone buys them for us. 

We have some time of course but time has a way of getting away!


----------



## SanJan

Thanks for the wishes everyone :flower:

Sweet - belated happy b'day :)

Swamp, Maggz - so sorry about your back aches. I'm sure you are not alone. It just kills me at night. And I heard that it'll just get worse as the days go :dohh:

Mia - So nice to hear that everything went well on the scan. Yayy :happydance:

Sweet - Whoa! Almost all the big purchases are done :thumbup: 

I haven't started on anything and I can't start either because of some stupid tradition. I'm ok, in a way, because I'm anyways planning on certain big purchases after the baby only. Currently, I think I'll be needing a pack n play, stroller, car seat, some blankets, clothes and diapers for the baby. And it's DH's job to get all of them right after the delivery :) which shouldn't be a problem because I'm selecting the models for pack n play, stroller and car seat now which he can just go and buy. And I'm sure I'll be getting a lot of clothes and stuff on the naming ceremony we'll have after 2 weeks, so, will just buy the immediate ones from the baby store in hospital itself for immediate needs. My mum has bought a lot of muslin cloth and other stuff and making cloth diapers by herself which I can use :) So, all set there as well :happydance:

As for the breast pump, I have 6 months of maternity leave, so, will see how breast feeding goes first and then invest in one. Am not particular about crib either because, I'm planning on co-sleeping for at least a year and anyways, since we might be moving to our own house either just before the delivery of just after that, it's better to buy big furniture stuff that matches the décor then.
So, currently all I'm thinking of is the interior designs for our home, esp., baby's room with some gender neutral ideas.

Also, on a side note, have you guys started thinking about when to start your maternity leaves? I was thinking of working up to the end - going to office till end of march and Work from home from the first week of April. But now, with all that happened a couple of weeks back, I'm planning to talk to the Dr about it once on my Wednesday's appointment and see if she thinks that it'll be ok.


----------



## swampmaiden

sweetbliss, sorry to hear about you being sick.. something must be going around because I woke up this morning with a sore scratchy throat :( Im currently drinking hot herbal tea with lemon and honey, hoping itll help

Sanjan, I already took my maternity leave, as in quit my job and Im not planning on working/getting another job for at least a year. We'll be broke, but thats okay

Also going to start seriously looking into getting the stroller sometime this week... I already know which brand I want (the Revolution Bob) but I have yet to decide on a model or find a good price


----------



## SanJan

Swamp - very close to third tri :thumbup: yayyy
Can't wait to reach that milestone :)

Sweet - I have even found warm water with honey really helpful for sore throat. Hopefully it should get cleared for you soon :flower:


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone!

Swamp, I'm sorry to hear your back is still giving you grief! I hope that it will feel better and that the move will proceed smoothly for you!

Maggz, sorry to hear about your back pain as well! Those hard-backed chairs are no fun. That's great that your hypnobirthing class went well, and I love the dress you picked!

Dini, so sorry you're in such pain! I hope it will calm down for you. That's great, though, that you and your DH were able to go looking for a travel system together. :)

Treeroot, I hope your headaches will subside!! I agree with swamp, try to stay as hydrated as you can! And if you need a little jolt, there is always chocolate as well. :)

Mia, so glad to hear the scan went so well! Yay! :happydance:

lacanadienne, I hear you about counting down the days till Christmas break!!! I work tonight, Tuesday, and Thursday night, and then I am off for a couple weeks! I just have a silly one-hour shift on the 29th, but then we are off to Florida the next morning for our 'babymoon', and then I will be back to work January 5. Hard to believe I will only have 8 weeks of work left after that! It is definitely bittersweet.

I unfortunately contracted a nasty stomach bug that is running rampant in our local schools lately. I was pretty sick all weekend, but luckily, I feel much better today. I had my OB checkup this morning and all went well. I left feeling very positive. Now I just have to get my glucose test out of the way, which I am hoping to do Saturday.

Have a great day, everyone! :hugs:


----------



## maggz

wow sweetbliss you're so prepared! Sorry that your birthday didn't go as planned - Happy birthday btw!!! :flower: But you'll do something to celebrate later :) 

Dini, we got a Kenmore 9cu freezer chest, it's small, but we figured if we'd go bigger it would just frost the insides cause we don't have THAT much stuff to put in there yet haha. But we want the extra room so I can make freezer meals and we just signed up for a food service that brings us like 6 months' worth of meat and frozen veggies at a time, so we need room for that also. 

SanJan sounds like our traditions are very similar! We have naming ceremonies (or christenings, at which the baby is named too) about 1-3 months after the baby is there. We will do that if I take the baby home to Iceland next summer, but DH won't be there though. But that's like our version of a baby shower I guess :) 

Karen you just have the worst luck with contracting illness! Glad your appointment went well. 

swamp you made me laugh :) 

I'll post pics when we go to the Christmas party, DH is gonna wear an ugly Christmas sweater that lights up :haha: 
As for all natural, I'll just go with whatever happens, I'm not opposed to painkillers, but it would be cool if hypnobirthing works well enough for me to stay drug free! 

Oh and SanJan as for maternity leave I have no idea. I think I'll just stop whenever I feel bad enough lol. Might be beginning of April, maybe a week or so before my due date? Hopefully I won't need to quit before then. I also have no idea when I'm going back to work, I would love to not go back there hahaha.


----------



## Karen916

Oops, I somehow missed a couple posts when I was catching up. Sweetbliss, I'm sorry to hear that you have been feeling sick, too! I hope you will feel better soon. Get some rest! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well I finally had my long awaited first scan.
And it was worth the wait.
The baby is measuring right on target at 12.4 weeks and the heart beat is 152.
I am just so excited for this first milestone :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P2 NT OBSTETRIC ULTRASOUND 0001.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4









P2 NT OBSTETRIC ULTRASOUND 0003.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, sorry about the pain you've been having. Are there any more stretches you can do to try to help?

Sweet, happy belated birthday! Sweet and Karen, sorry you've been feeling so sick. Everyone at school is sick, but I am feeling better now from my cold (knock on wood). This time, it only lasted a week, so fingers crossed.

SanJan, I am planning on starting my maternity leave about three weeks before the due date, but we will see. Officially, I start on my due date, but that can be changed, and I can get a doctor's note if I am not doing well.

swamp, yay for stroller shopping! I think we're getting the Navigator by Phil & Ted's, simply because we hope to have more than one kid, and it can convert to a double stroller. My mom is buying it, though. That's what she decided she wanted to give us.

maggz, you'll have to let me know how your Hypnobirthing classes go. I am reading the book right now, but we opted for a different prenatal class that's also orientated towards natural childbirth. Our last class of 8 is tomorrow.

Jenny, nice scan! So happy that all went well for you.


----------



## Dini

I've been doing the stretches that are supposed to help and sometimes they do. The chiropractor put me on a cancelation list incase someone cancels and they can get me in sooner. Until then I just have to deal with it. 

Today the reflux is my biggest issue. Even water is making it worse. I made the mistake of eating a dinner that was too big tonight so I know I'll be up all night and I have to work early in the morning. 

I think I found the travel system I want. The Chicco keyfit 30 with the cortina stroller. It has all the features we need and the car seat was at the top of consumer reports safety rating list so that kind sealed the deal for me.


----------



## maggz

Aw congrats Jenny glad everything looked good. Great pics, too! :flower:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - Thanks! I went and got tested for strep today but I have to wait for the results. So glad you found a travel system! I was going to suggest a Chicco one but then read that you did find one haha! 

SanJan - That is nice that you don't have to worry about going out and getting the stuff. You can do the fun part of picking it out and then send DH out to get all of it and set it up! Thanks for the water and honey suggestion, I'm going to try that tonight! Are you planning to cloth diaper too? I want to do it at least part time, if not full time.

Swamp - Oh no! I hope you start to feel better and your throat doesn't get any worse!

Karen - So sorry that you got sick! I'm glad you're feeling better now though and I hope you keep getting better! Get lots of rest. 

Jenny - Yay for a great ultrasound!


----------



## Dini

Sweetbliss I'm hoping to at least do cloth part time as well. I'm thinking about looking into gDiapers since you can do disposable liners and cloth ones. I need to educate myself badly though!


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Jenny - nice scan pics! Yayy :)

Sweet - Yeah, planning on cloth diapering at the beginning. I'm going to have the first 6 months only for the baby so, will be able to handle with cloth diapering and all the laundry and other works. I'm planning to stay here after the baby is born for 20-30 days till the Dr says a go ahead for travel and then go to my parents place after that. Will be there for at least 3-4 months. So, with mom to help and sister also over there for vacation around that time, I'll have all the time for the baby to go with the cloth diapering works. Will slowly switch from cloth nappies after 4-5 months.

Maggz - The traditions does sound very similar. We do have our own version of baby shower too, which for us with be in the 8th month of pregnancy, but it's a very traditional affair - it's more of a ritual than a big celebration. It's planned for Jan 25th for me as of now. And as with all the other things, I don't have to worry about that function too. It's traditionally arranged by your in laws so my hubby, MIL and FIL are taking care of all the work :) You can read that up here :

https://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=5724230

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seemantham


----------



## Karen916

Jenny, congrats on the great scan!!! :)

Dini, sorry you've been having reflux problems!! I have it a lot, too. I actually used to have it chronically when I was in university, because I would stress about school, as well as my boyfriend at the time being away with the army. After I graduated and I wasn't with him anymore, it went away. LOL. But now that I'm pregnant I get it a few times a week. Do you take Tums? My OB told me they're actually quite good for the baby due to the calcium carbonate in them. And propping yourself up with a couple extra pillows is supposed to help, too. Good luck!

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies,

Dini, Karen , Sweet - hope you ladies feel better! :hugs:

Jen - great scan pics, congrats!

Ive been getting strong period like cramps for a couple of days now - nothing to worry about though. SO ive been MIA here. Happy to cross 19 weeks and just 3 days away from scan.
Sanjan and I have the same tradition of not buying for the baby before its birth. But then a lot of things are gifted and the rest I am shortlisting :)

As for Mat.leave, I can go on leave from 34th week though I am hoping to work till 36th. I get 4 months paid leave post which I am planning for 3 months unpaid leave.

A sad thing happened today - my DHs cousin passed away all of a sudden, leaving behind 2 small kids in school and a young wife :( I feel so bad for them. Also DH is travelling to attend the last rites which means I have to take my sister along for the scan. I feel guilty of feeling sad about his absence from the scan :nope:


----------



## maggz

SanJan that looks like a very nice tradition, blessing the mom and giving good vibes to the baby :) 

Karen and Dini reflux must suck :( I'm guessing I have a very mild case, I just can't lay down directly after I eat hahaha, or I'll burp up fluids. Gross. But it's not at night or anything. Hope you both find some relief! 

Mol sorry to hear about your DH's cousin. My thoughts go out to his family. Don't feel guilty, you have a right to be sad too, it's not like you're blaming anyone it's just very unfortunate timing and you are at a time in your life where you would like your DH by your side. But you're lucky that you have someone else to go with you though, and I'm sure your sister is happy that she'll get the chance to see your baby. 

AFM just finished my first final, second final is due tonight but it is a take home multiple choice (haha crazy teacher, right!) and I only have a few questions left to google ;) 
Third final is on Thursday so I better get crackin' on this math! Will be SO happy to be done with it!!! 
All I wanna do is clean, bake, Christmas shop, blog, and get baby stuff... you can bet ya this weekend it's going down. :bodyb:


----------



## Dini

Mol, I hope the cramps let up, is it from dehydration? And so sorry about your dhs cousin. That's really a tragedy. 

Maggz, yay for another final down!! Wanna bake something for me? Lol. I want to do some as well but I'm just too beat most days when I'm off. These 12 hour shifts are taking it out of me. My reflux isn't bad today but I took a Zantac this morning. I took one last night, and took mylanta when I laid down, then woke up at 2 am and took tums. My midwife said j should just take the Zantac twice a day but I don't want to but I may have to if I want sleep. 

I'm at my lunch break at work right now and I'm so tired. I've been on my feet non stop for 8 hours now. I'm ready for bed! 

Sanjan, what kind of cloth are you going to use? I c ant decide but am going to go to a store in a nearby town to take a class I think.


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, sorry about your DH's cousin, and as maggz said, don't feel guilty. It's normal to feel sad that things aren't going according to plan, and that scan is an important milestone.

maggz, almost there! You can do it. I'll be helping my mom bake some tourtière this weekend when I'm off. Can't wait! Every year, we make at least a dozen. It'll be nice to think about something other than work for a bit.

Karen and Dini, the reflux doesn't sound like fun. Is it worse after certain kinds of food or just kind of constant? My midwife mentioned I might have less of it because I have a long torso so my organs still have a lot of room in there.

AFM, three days left of work!!! Can't wait! I have three more science evaluations to power through, then I've done the entire class (they're interviews so take SOOOO long).


----------



## maggz

Dini sure I'll bake for you! Come visit and you can have all the pastries you want ;) 

lacanadienne what's tourtiere? Well I guess I could google it lol


----------



## treeroot

Ok, the catch up:

Sorry to hear of all sickness! I hope everyone feels better soon. I'm knocking on wood I haven't caught anything this winter yet. This time last year I came down with a cold, and then two weeks later got a little flu-like something.

Thanks for the headache advice :)! I don't think the caffeine fix will do much for me as I wasn't a daily coffee drinker before getting pregnant (and I don't like pop!). And in fact, I had had a hot chocolate with a bit of coffee in it the day I got my worst headache :(. I'm usually pretty good with drinking enough fluids, but sometimes I do get busy at work and forget to fill up my glass. I think the headaches are mostly a pregnancy thing and a mix of other factors, but it's been pretty good the last few days so hopefully it's not something that will be consistent. 

Ah maternity leave. I'd like to start at least two weeks before my due date (well, really I'd like to start now :p). I could really use the time. I'd like to prepare a bunch of frozen meals to put in the freezer. We bought a stand up freezer last year and then purchased a quarter cow and half pig from a natural heritage breeder. We've also got some summer veggies frozen as well.

I'm jealous of the Hypnobirthing classes. I looked into it and the closest one available is 45min away:(. 

I'm also on the cloth diaper bandwagon. There's a girl on my facebook and I keep seeing her posts on https://www.facebook.com/glowbugclothdiapers?ref=profile to win a naming contest for free diapers.

sweetbliss89 - feel free to research away :). I'm so far from buying anything yet. I don't have any traditions to adhere to like SanJan, but I wonder if maybe we'll end up getting most stuff after the baby is born. Things I do want beforehand: car seat, crib, carrier (one of those wrap things), and small essentials (diapers, toiletries, blankets etc.) 

Congrats on the scan Jenny!

Sorry to hear about the family death Mol :(

Yeah maggz, almost done (for now)! Hey, what are you taking by the way; if you don't mind me asking? And I'll join in the pastry eating, 'cause I'm not making any myself!

Enjoy the warm weather Karen! I'm going to see if I can convince my other half that a little trip south would be a good idea for February. Not sure if it's in the budget though. 

I'm beyond ready for a work break; I'll be off from the 23rd to the 4th. I'm really looking forward to seeing my family.


----------



## Dini

Lacanadienne, my reflux is random at times with something like water or crackers causing it and other times it is only set off by acidic foods like tomato based things or orange juice. Yesterday was terrible just water was coming back up and hurting. I took a Zantac this morning and took one tonight so hoping to get some sleep tonight. I am short so I bet that's why mine is bad because I only had reflux issues when my gallbladder was bad, after I had it removed I've been fine. 

Maggz, I'll be right over! Lol. Someone made some super yummy gingerbread cookies at work today and I had like 3!


----------



## lacanadienne

maggz, tourtière is basically a French-canadian meat pie made with beef, pork, veal, and potatoes inside pastry.


----------



## maggz

Treeroot I'm not a coffee drinker either :) I had migraines when I was younger and I guess pregnancy can bring them on again. Only thing that worked was a little coke (not for snorting lol)! But I'm glad the headaches are easing up, hopefully they'll be gone soon. 
That sucks that the classes are so far away... you could check if the instructor would be willing to come to your house?

Yeah only one final left now. Sadly it's the toughest one (math) haha, but still just one. I'm getting my associates in communication, but this semester I had mostly gen eds to finish - math, biology, political science. I also did one communication class but it was a fast track course that I finished in October. 
We're going to my work's Christmas party in a little bit, I made merengue (it's a potluck) :) 

I've never had meat pie lacanadienne! Maybe we should all have a bnb potluck party hahaha :)


----------



## SanJan

Dini - I'll be using muslin cloths stitched into something like this -https://www.amazon.in/Baby-Muslin-Nappy-Assorted-Born/dp/B00N1LTDGC - by my mum. Should be helpful in the initial days. Then will see if it works, else go for a different kind or disposable ones.


----------



## Karen916

Mol, I'm sorry to hear about your DH's cousin! And that stinks re: the timing. Don't feel guilty; we can't help how we feel! I'm sorry your husband will have to miss this appointment, but hopefully he will be able to be there for any and all future ones. :hugs:

Dini, I'm glad your reflux has been helped a bit by the meds! 

For me, sometimes it is food related, like if I eat something too spicy, but other times it seems to be just random. Lying down too soon after eating does not help, either, and I can be guilty of that. As I work till 8, we don't usually finish eating dinner till 9, and by then I am soooo tired all I want to do is lie down and watch TV, lol. But propping up a bit can help.

Maggz, good luck with your last exam!! Way to go! :thumbup:

Treeroot, I hope you'll find some relief from the headaches! Do you find you feel them more if you are stressed? Or are they more unpredictable? Sometimes I watch/listen to relaxation videos on Youtube and that can be helpful for me.

lacanadienne, yay for it almost being Christmas break!!! We are almost there. :)

Swamp, you are in third trimester as of today, right?? Woo hoo! :happydance:

I'm very excited because my boss gave me the day off so that I can go with my husband to his Knights of Columbus Christmas dinner tonight. Every other year I've been at work and he's had to go by himself, or take his mom, but this year he asked me if I would please ask for the night off, and luckily my boss is so kind as to let me go! I felt kind of guilty taking today off when tomorrow is our last day before the break, but I am very happy I can go with him. So, soon, I will begin baking some cookies and making a rotini dish with chicken and broccoli. Mmm. Can't wait to eat, haha! And tomorrow will be our staff party at my boss's house, complete with karaoke! Fun times!


----------



## SanJan

Karen - thats really great that you get to go out and enjoy a bit. Have a nice time :flower:

I just came back from my dr appointment. Good news is that I can go back to office from tomorrow onwards. And the baby is doing really well. And, now to the bad news - I'm developing some minor symptoms for PIH. Having occasional nose bleeding, swelling in legs, etc. And anyways, I had low PAPP-A levels in my 12 week screening. So, I'm gonna have early growth scan right from 28 weeks onwards. And that scan on 28th will decide whether I can work till 36th week or need to take my maternity leave early, based on the baby's growth. So, one month wait to see that.


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - That's really great that you'll have all of that help in the beginning! Yay for being able to go back to work! My sister had PIH with both of her pregnancies so I've been taking my blood pressure just to keep track of it. I hope that it works out for the best for you. I know for my sister they just kept a really close eye on her and the babies so hopefully that is all that they'll need to do for you too :)

MolGold - So sorry about DH's cousin :( I hope that you're able to enjoy your scan with your sister though despite all that is going on.

Maggz - Good luck with your final exam!!

Dini - A cloth diaper class would be the best way to go if you're feeling overwhelmed by all the different kinds and choices. I had been slowly building up a stash before we even got pregnant. I'd decided that pocket diapers would be best for us so I've bought some in 4 different brands to try and find the best fit, as well as some newborn sized all in ones. We'll see how it goes but I'm excited and they're so cute and soft! Let me know if you have any questions and what you decide to go with!

Lacanadienne - You're SO close to the break! Just hang in there! 

Treeroot - Do you have a budget in mind for any of that stuff you listed? Feel free to PM me! 

Karen - Have fun at DH's party tonight! And at your work party tomorrow night too! That rotini dish sounds amazing, do you have a recipe you can share??


I'm still sick. It is a really bad head cold now but I'm not able to sleep really more than 4 hours a night because I can't breathe. I've tried all of the things that I can think of that would possibly help but also be safe so I think I'm just going to have to ride it out. Hopefully it doesn't last too much longer. Other than that, I'm almost done Christmas shopping, just need to order my FIL's present today. Baby girl is getting so strong! Last night DH had his hand on my stomach feeling her move and you could see when she'd move, she'd kick his hand and his entire hand would move up, it was really neat!


----------



## SanJan

Mol - Really sorry about your DH's cousin. And also about the scan part too. Good luck on your scan and let us know how it goes.

Sweet - Thanks for the reassurance. Will it be ok if you can tell me how the delivery & labor part went for your sister? Though they have a plan in place and going to monitor me as per that, it still scares a bit if they say you are in high risk category :nope:


----------



## SanJan

Swamp - Congrats on third trimester :happydance: Yayy!! what a great milestone!! Can't wait for mine :)


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies for all you support :) I feel better about stuff after I hear you all.

Sweetbliss hope you do feel better soon hun :hugs: so amazing to feel your next growing stronger! Can't wait to feel that.

Sanjan glad you are fine.. Hope the PIH scare is just that - a scare. Please stay rested and take care! :)


Hope the acid reflux let up soon Dini! I'm drinking up water and milk and juices when I can so I hope the cramps aren't bcos of dehydration :(

Maggz yay for the last final! Yoohoo!

Lanc and Treeroot enjoy your time off.. I wish I could get some too :|

Karen go let your hair down! Enjoy your vacay :)

AFM Today I was still reeling from yesterday's sudden developments. I lay in bed a long time before I could get up. But by the evening I feel much better. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - Yeah I can tell you about it! I won't tell you about her first pregnancy because that was twins and a completely different situation. But her second pregnancy she went up until 38 or 39 weeks I believe. Everything was fine, she was monitored closely leading up until then. She had a planned cesarean section because she had a previous cesarean section with the twins. So she went in and I believe they put her on an IV of something to help with the PIH. Obviously she had an epidural placed too before going into surgery. She also had these big blood pressure cuffs on both of her calves before having the baby. They would blow up and then deflate and it just helped with the swelling and to help with the blood flow. It was all really normal though, she was just monitored closer up until delivery and then they made sure that everything went back to normal after the birth and before they'd let her go home.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Oh ladies, I'm so sorry for being absent! It sounds like so much has happened in the week that I was gone! I'll try and write a quick response and not be so lazy in future! 

Ladies who are struggling with heartburn I feel your pain! The doctor can prescribe some wonderful antacids that will stop your stomach making acid - I don't know if it's called the same thing where you are but if you're interested look into Ranitidine (you do need a prescription for the good ones) but they do the trick! Also try some chocolate milk. I can't stand drinking plain milk but Chocolate milk took the edge off and tasted delicious! 

Congrats on entering the third tri swamp, you're on the home stretch now!! 

I've been so busy, I'm officially term, baby has dropped and I had a growth scan last week that showed little miss weighs 6lb 11 and she has 1.5cm long hair :) 
I've also met someone, who took me out on a date (I've never been on a date before!)

I do intend on writing a proper response tomorrow but it's waaaay past my bedtime.


----------



## MolGold

Breeelizabeth said:


> I've been so busy, I'm officially term, baby has dropped and I had a growth scan last week that showed little miss weighs 6lb 11 and she has 1.5cm long hair :)
> I've also met someone, who took me out on a date (I've never been on a date before!)
> 
> I do intend on writing a proper response tomorrow but it's waaaay past my bedtime.

Oh My you HAVE been busy! Yay for full term :) Anyday now you'll have her in your arms :happydance: and super yay for new Beau :)


----------



## Karen916

Mol, I'm glad you're starting to feel a little better!!

Bree, congrats on reaching term! You're in the home stretch now! And yay for the date, too! Exciting. :)

SanJan, I'm sorry, I don't know anything about PIH, but I wish you all the best and hope it won't pose you any problems! :hugs:

The party last night was fun. Most of the people in the KofC are senior citizens, who are just so adorable and kind and funny. We had a good time and ate way too much, haha.

Sweetbliss, you asked about the recipe, I think? I sauteed onions and broccoli florets in olive oil, garlic, thyme, oregano, and pepper, then added in a large jar of three cheese marinara sauce and a small jar of alfredo sauce to make a blush. Then tossed in the rotini noodles and cubes of cooked chicken. :)

I'm attaching my 26-week bump pic! I feel like I like so huge! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2712b.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sweetbliss89

Bree - Yayyyyy for full term! I bet you can't wait to meet her! Do tell us about the date too!

Karen - Thank you for the recipe! I'm going to try it :) I'm glad you had a good time at the party! I saw your bump on FB! You look adorable!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! 

Sweetbliss, I was leaning towards gDiapers because they are like a hybrid and would be easy for my MIL and DH's grandma to use without totally going cloth when baby is with them but I read some reviews on Amazon and now I'm not sure...I think going to the class will be very beneficial.

Mol, hope you keep feeling better! 

SanJan, I hope all continues to progress well. There is a lot they can do to treat PIH if needed but most moms just need close monitoring and that's all. My girlfriend had it with her second and everything turned out just fine, she did have to be induced a week early but some of that was that baby was big and had a big head, which was just his genes from his dad. 

Karen you look adorable! 

Bree, how exciting to be so close to meeting your baby!! And do tell us about the date, that's so cool!


----------



## Dini

Oh, haha, I forgot to say...my reflux is a bit better now that I've been taking the Zantac twice a day, actually slept the other night without having to get up to take something. 

My back ache is coming back now at work and my hips hurt quite a bit by the end of a very busy day but lately I've been working 13 instead of 12 hours and only sitting down for lunch, and that usually isn't more than 20-30min so I suppose that's expected and I can deal with it. I'm sure it will get worse.


----------



## SanJan

Karen - you look wonderful :)

Bree - wow, so close :)

Dini - Nice to hear that the reflux problem is getting better :) Hopefully your back ache also should ease up soon!

Thanks for the kind words everyone! The Drs are also saying the same thing that it would only need more close monitoring, esp., from 28 weeks onwards. So, hoping that things goes fine. I have started working from yesterday. It was a bit tough as I was able to sneak some nap time of 30 mins between every 3-4 hrs at home but couldn't get any rest in office. So, by 5:30pm I was so drained and really couldn't sit straight. thankfully, we have a mother's room in our office with a nice couch and closed doors, mainly used by nursing mothers but also for those who are pregnant, so just went in there and had some rest for 30-40 mins till DH could come and pick me up from office. Planning to sneak some 15-20 mins of rest after lunch from today onwards in office itself to make sure I don't get so drained in the evening. With all these things, some how I just want to get to 3rd trimester soon. It would at least feel more closer mentally and would probably improve my morale, because right now it still feels like a long time for the baby to come. Sorry for a big rant :(


----------



## klink

I am so so so so sorry :( I've been gone for a looooong time. Can someone update me on what has happened here? I've been so busy inbetween moving, getting up every morning at 2AM and appointments. On top of that our internet here sucks and we won't get real good internet until January 5th.
Hope everyone is alright. Quick update on my side, we've been somewhat cutting ties with FIL after he threatened to call the cops on DH if he doesn't bring some stuff back that he gave to him immediately and telling me to go f*** myself. Spoke to a nurse who told me if I keep being stressed out like that I'll go into preterm labor.
I'm doing awesome now though.
Attached is my 26 week picture. Getting closer to 3rd trimester now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10413435_1007054769321045_9131247059821596630_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lacanadienne

SanJan, I feel you on the fatigue. It's rough sometimes, and I pretty much feel exhausted at the end of my days too. And don't worry too much about the PIH. I get the feeling worrying about it makes it worse, and in most cases, it doesn't mean much.

Dini, I don't know how you spend that much time on your feet. I spend all day on my feet as well, but at least once the kids are gone, I get to sit down a bit. Hopefully the pain won't be too bad. I'm glad at least the reflux is getting better.

Karen and klink, your bumps looks great!
Klink, sorry about the FIL being such a jerk. At least you're good now that you've moved.

Bree, so close now. Yay for being full term, and for the date! You'll have to give us details at some point.

Sorry if I've forgotten someone - it's been a long week, and I am now on holidays!!! It's going to feel like a really short break, but I'm sure it will be very nice while it lasts. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## maggz

Hey all! Done with school over here! :dance: 

klink don't worry I don't think you missed much. Your fil sounds like a very confused, angry man! What's going on with him? I hope it all gets smoothed over and you can be a big happy family - just living apart ;) Please try to not let the stress get to you. Have you had any ultrasounds? You look great btw! 

Karen you look great, too! :flower:

Oh my Bree can't believe you're full term now that's too exciting :happydance: Oooh I wanna know more about this date :D 

Oh SanJan I bet you're tired that's a long shift. Do try to take breaks in between. What do you do? I was tired after only 4 hours on my feet, my back was starting to ache. So I feel yah. 

I had an ultrasound this morning, apparently it was unnecessary but the doc thought they missed something last time, turns out he looked at the wrong chart :haha: But we got to look at our little guy, who's measuring at 1,6 lbs now! So big! His head filled up the screen by itself, such a big difference from last ultrasound :cloud9: He was moving the whole time and showing off his limbs and everything was right on track :D So we're very happy parents-to-be over here. 

lacanadienne happy Christmas break! :dance: Enjoy :) 

I only get 2 days off work this coming week, the 23rd and 24th (Tues-Wed) so no real break over here apart from the school break. I guess we could use the money though so gotta look on the bright side lol. 

Happy weekend girls!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, so glad school is done for a bit now! And even though the ultrasound was for no real reason at least you got to see baby again and he's doing good!

lacanadienne, I hope you enjoy your break! I don't know how I'm on my feet all day sometimes as well but maybe my body is used to it, but when I literally don't get to sit because we are so busy and we are short staffed I just can't take it. I'm praying work is better this weekend, but I doubt it. We are full of sick patients and only have about 3/4 of the nurses we need. It is getting old, we can't take the kind of care of our patients that they deserve and sometimes I feel like I barley kept from making any huge mistakes. I just keep praying it gets better. 

I spoke too soon about the reflux, it seems to have come back since this afternoon, it's not as bad as before but it's there and I know I'm in for a long night. If it continues I'll ask at my next appt to be put on a prescription. 

I had my make up 3d ultrasound today but he refused to cooperate so no pictures. But at least I got to see him one more time and he looks good, he seems like he has long legs to me, and was moving all around. It was fun to watch him and feel him at the same time. 

Hope you all have a good weekend, I doubt I'll be able to stop in, if I do it will just be to read.


----------



## klink

Lmao I don't know what's up with him. He is 42 but is acting more like 16. And I don't even care if he's coming around again or not. He's been so disrespectful both to me and DH that right now I don't even want him in our lives anymore.

Dini I feel ya on how your feet hurt. I'm already having a hard time just strolling through the mall. I couldn't imagine actually having to work an 8 hour shift :wacko:

I wish we could get a day off from that stupid paper route. It's every single day. Even on Christmas. I'm getting way to exhausted to deal with it much longer. 
DH got two job offers so soon we can get rid of it. I just can't do it anymore.

Maggz - No I haven't gotten another US. :( I wonder if I'll get another one before I'm due. I'm hoping that we'll have the money to have another 3D done. That would be so awesome.

Jace is being so crazy and active lately. At night when we lay in bed DH puts his hand on my belly and Jace is kicking him, so DH pokes back and it's their little game now lol
He kicked so hard yesterday that it actually hurt for the first time.

How are your little ones doing??


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies :wave:

Long time no see! I'm so sorry I went AWOL - my sickness turned out to be hyperemesis and I ended up in hospital on a drip and it's taken until about 19 weeks to feel slightly normal! Even now I'm still being sick but thankfully far less frequently. 

I hope everyone is well? I'll catch up on the last few pages and reply properly but I just wanted to let you all know that OH and I had our anomaly scan the other day and we're expecting a girl! :pink:

Oh and I think my due date needs updating - they changed it to April 29th at my dating scan but I don't think I've been on here since then to update you all :blush:

Xxx


----------



## klink

Congrats on your baby girl welshgem! :hugs:

Looks like this thread is filling up more and more with girls!


----------



## klink

Congrats on your baby girl welshgem! :hugs:

Looks like this thread is filling up more and more with girls!


----------



## SanJan

Hi klink, glad you and baby are doing good. Sorry about your FIL though.

Lacannadienne - thanks :flower: I know I shouldn't worry much, but some to es it becomes very difficult. Am trying to relax as much as possible now. Got a BP monitor today. Will use that every alternate day from now on.

Maggz - I work here as a software engineer. So, timing is kinda flexible. All they want is the work to be done. Its generally from 10am to around 7-7:30pm for the work to get over, sometimes more. And add another couple of hours for the commute in this traffic, it becomes really tiring. We are just waiting for our new home so that it'll be close to where we work.

Dini - thats bad. I hope it eases soon for you.

Welsh - welcome back! Good to know that HG is subsiding and congrats on baby girl :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Hey welsh glad you're back and feeling better, congrats on your girl :flower: 

klink hahaha... well he can't feel good about alienating his family, it's really sad :( But you are right to do what's best for you two and baby, you can't put up with crap from people even though they're family. 
That's so fun that he's moving so much, mine is crazy active too! He hasn't hurt me yet though lol

Dini you gotta take care of yourself girl... Also make sure you wear good shoes and all that good stuff. :hugs:

SanJan that's good that you have a flexible schedule, try to take more breaks in between! 

All right girls it's cleaning time over here, gotta use that steam mop ;) If I have time before work I might just bake some Christmas cookies as well, we shall see :D


----------



## klink

I can never get a break :nope:

If it's not one thing it's the other. So beginning of this week we found out that our dog has flees so we bathed her 3 or 4 times and I washed all of our clothes and the bedding twice and put flee prevention medicine on her. Just to find out today (after DH and I got weird itchy bumps everywhere on our bodies) that we have bed bugs. :cry:
I have to wash EVERYTHING all over again. Including the baby's clothes. I am so done. Not only that but we had to throw out our mattress and boxspring and the new one won't be here until dec 27th.
we got the mattresses from my MIL and she feels so terrible that she brought the bed bugs in our house. She's buying us the new mattress and boxspring.
Now we have to sleep on an air mattress until we get the new ones and we have an exterminator come on monday to get our house bug free. I am just so done right now. And to top it all up, LO didn't let me get any sleep after the paper route cause he was seizure like squirming in there and didn't stop until like 10am. So from 2am until 10 I didn't get any sleep and I only got to sleep from 10 until 1pm. :cry: 
I'll spend my day doing laundry and cleaning today I guess :growlmad:


----------



## lacanadienne

welshgem, glad you are feeling a bit better, and congrats on the girl!

SanJan, when will your new home be ready? I'm sure it'll make a big difference. I remember my first year of teaching, I had to commute about an hour in traffic, sometimes longer, each way, and it really drained my energy.

klink, sorry about the rough time you're having. Hope you get past this, and get to enjoy your pregnancy soon.

AFM, I just finished making 12 meat pies, then having dinner at my parents' house. Tomorrow morning I sing a solo at church, then I go celebrate my grandmother's birthday. Monday is appointment day, but it'll be good because I'll finally get in a massage and a hair cut. Tuesday is my niece's 3rd birthday, then it's Xmas eve already the next day.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! I'm tired had a long day but wanted to stop in.

Welcome back welshgem!' Congrats on your girl!! 

Klink I'm so sorry for all the issues you are having. Those bedbugs are terrible. They can be such a pain to get rid of, I hope it works the first try!

Lacanadienne, a massage and a haircut, sounds lovely! You deserve it! I should really book the massage I bought in groupon. 

AFM, 23 weeks today. One more week till vday! Baby has been quite active today despite being busy at work. I didn't get much sleep at all last night. About 4 hours of very interrupted sleep Thx to my hip pain and some reflux. Hoping for a better night tonight, but overall it wasn't a terrible day so I'll take it!


----------



## maggz

Wow lacanadienne you'll be keeping busy for the next few days! Have fun :)

Dini that sucks that you're having such a rough time getting some sleep in. Wish I had some solid advice for you... 

klink wow that is awful!!! Fleas and bed bugs! You must really be looking forward to the new bed. Hope things start looking up sweetie :hugs:

I had a very productive day but my back is killing me for it right now. I cleaned the countertops with the steam mop handheld attachment (I have tile so the grout really needed some detailing), then cleaned the floors, and baked two different Christmas cookies. Safe to say I'm DONE. But happy I got it all done though!


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies!!!

Well, our move was successful, we are Finally out of our old casita and tucked away in our new place. I'll be staying with my dad until my husbands first semester break after the birth. My hubby is in town for another 3 weeks too, and its been SO NICE to have him around to help out. 

Thanks for all the well wishes about reaching 3rd trimester. My husband took an Embryology course just this fall, and he says the time between 28 weeks to 32 is another huge growth spurt. 

And this week has been tough... maggz, you sound like me concerning killing our backs doing too much... I overdid it moving and had a killer backache for a few days afterward, and I exacerbated my sickness and was in bed all day Wednesday, then yesterday I felt well enough to go do some Christmas shopping and I guess even that was too much because I started feeling nauseated and had to take a 2 hour nap. I wish I at least had some Xmas cookies to show for all of it though lol

BUT I am feeling great now, and my backache is gone, my sore throat is gone and its a beautiful sunny blue sky winter here, and the San Diego Chragers had an unbelievable win last night so every one is happy lol

klink and karen, your bumps look great!! I can't believe how big the babies are getting, I randomly caught a glimpse of myself in a full length mirror yesterday and couldnt believe how big Im getting! Supposedly our uterus' at this stage are the size of basketballs... amazing

also, klink... one non-chemical way to rid begbugs (which are nearly impossible sometimes to get rid of) is to leave the infested furniture in a garage or somewhere for at least 30 days... that will starve the begbugs dead. But Im glad youre getting new furniture too.. begbugs are awful

Sanjan, Im glad you are feeling better, and your baby shower ceremony is coming up quick! Do ladies in India henna their bellies? In some hippie circles here in California, its a summer trend to henna a big term belly.

lacandienne, I would lve a massage too lol thats great you are treating yourself. Do they use a special table for pregnant bellies? and 12 meat pies, sounds like a delicious lyric to a Christmas song ;)

Dini, glad your heartburn is getting managed. I get it too fairly often, and after I ran out of Tums, I bought Rolaids (better non-active ingredients, and they have the addition of magnesium besides the calcium for the heartburn) and the Rolaids are working SO MUCH better than the Tums. Sleeping propped up on pillows really helps too.


----------



## klink

Lacandienne - Sounds like you're super busy. That makes the time pass faster.

Dini - Sorry that you didn't get much sleep. I had bad acid reflux for a while too and it was horrible. It burned my throat and I was about to throw up everytime it happened.

Maggz - i wish I had a steam mop. Don't overdo it!

Swampmaiden - sorry that yourbthird trimester started rough but I'm glad it's being better now. :hugs:

Afm, DH and I both got a horrible rash with hives all over our bodies. I am so itchy I barely slept last night,so now I'm at the walk-in clinic. I hope it's nothing contagious and won't affect my LO. I'd be devistated. On the other side DH got a good paying job finally amd we are able to get rid of this stupid paper route *yay*
Hope everyone got to enjoy their sunday! :flower:


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, hope you get more sleep soon. That can really wear you down.

maggz, sounds like you've been busy too. Your house will be so clean by the time your son arrives.

swamp, glad you are moved in, and feeling better. Concerning the massage, they have a few different options. They can do the massage seated or side-lying, or they prop you up with pillows.

klink, yay for your DH finding work! It should at least relieve part of the stress.

Alright - bed time for me. It's been a busy weekend. Tomorrow will be more relaxed. And 24 weeks today! I've read that babies have a chance of surviving outside of the womb very soon. Amazing when you think about it.


----------



## klink

Wohoo for V-day lacanadienne! That must be a huge relieve for you (at least it was for me). With medical help the baby is already able to survive. :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Haha lacanadienne I know right it's gonna be SPOTLESS come April. Except I decided I'm not doing floors anymore (although I probably will again cause I'm stubborn like that... lol). But so many things to clean with the steamer! Blinds, shower, bathroom sinks, I'm even gonna try the lighter setting on the cabinet fronts. Oh, and baseboards! They're white so they really need some lovin down there. Not looking forward to it though. 

My mom and her husband decided to come out in May, it will be nice to have them to help out while I finish school :) 

I might bake one more kind of cookies tomorrow night, but I have work tomorrow morning and then we're gonna go get the rest of the shopping done. 

klink that rash sounds awful. I'm sure baby is fine and dandy in there, he's probably like hey! this is not my fault! ;) Hope you feel better soon. 

Enjoy your days off ladies (if you have some, at least!)


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! 

Klink so sorry about the rash but YAY for DH's better job, that should really help!

swamp, I'm so glad you are feeling better and got all moved. 

lacanadienne, congrats on 24 weeks! That seems like such a milestone in pregnancy, and I'll be there Saturday! What a relief I bet. 

Maggz, you are really making me want to clean lol. I need to so badly but the holidays have us so busy and work is wearing me down so bad. I do want to bake some cookies because that tends to be a cheap gift I like to give and I want to bake dog biscuits as well, I did that last year for everyone with a dog and it was a hit. I only have today and tomorrow to do it though, so better get cracking!

I need to get my shopping done too. Nothing big, just a gift for my cousins boyfriend, something for DH but I'm trying to talk him into putting new furniture in layaway as a present for us both, but I think I want it more than he does. I also wanted to buy something for DH's little cousins and my cousins baby. She was due a week ago with no signs of labor, but she was supposed to get ahold of the Dr. today and hoping for an induction.

I suppose I should get off the computer and get to work huh??


----------



## swampmaiden

so Im pretty much done with Xmas shopping... now just the cooking. Im making a casserole for the dinner at the in-laws and it needs ricotta cheese. and ricotta cheese is EXPENSIVE at the store... and I have gallons and gallons of milk at the moment so Im thinking of making my own ricotta cheese. all it takes it milk, lemon and salt and a thermometer and cheesecloth. wish me luck!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - When are you planning on going to the class?

Klink - So sorry you're having to deal with all of that! Just try to hang in there and not stress too much. I know it's easier said than done but you're doing great so far and things will get better! Did the Drs ever figure out what the rash that you and DH have is?

Maggz - Yay for a break from school! It sounds like you've been super productive lately! Send some of that motivation my way :) What kind of cookies have you made?

Welsh - Congratulations on a little girl! I'm glad that you're starting to feel better! I hope this is the end of the sickness for you. 

Lacanadienne - Sounds like you're really keeping busy on your break! How did your massage go? 

Swamp - That's great that you're finally all done moving! I hope you get to really enjoy this time with DH during the holidays. 


Things are going good here. I've been having a lot of discomfort on my right side though. I'm assuming it is stretching and what not as baby girl is growing. I'm going to mention it to the Dr at my appointment next week just to be sure. I'm on the mend from that virus I had last week so that is good! I did some more work in the nursery the other day, I'll post a picture. That's about it for all that is going on here I think, or at least all that I can remember or think of right now lol I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## sweetbliss89

I couldn't get a very good picture of it, but I wrote "dream" with rope lighting over her crib. I'm not sure yet if I'll leave it like that or trade it out of this wooden sign I want to make with a verse on it. Her crib isn't done yet either. Still need to get the crib skirt to hide the stuff I'm storing under her bed and I want to get a few different sheets as well as the mesh crib bumper. It's slowly but surely going to come together I think!
 



Attached Files:







10877476_10154995458200188_1609797950_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









10859451_10154995461840188_1135191930_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dini

Sweetbliss, that sign is really cute, your crib is pretty too. 

I don't know when I'll go to the class, I need to look into when they are but with the holidays I've been so busy. 

We went shopping today and DH spent way too much on me for Christmas, I wish he would have gone without me but he wanted me to like what I got, so I went. He bought me a very pretty pair of Amethyst and diamond earrings, but they were $400 and I didn't want him to spend that much on me. I have spent $20 on him lol, I was going to buy him a Dremel for about $100, but then we went to look at furniture and ended up putting a small sectional and recliner in layaway, so I put $250 down for that and we still owe $1150 in the next 90 days. So okay we can handle that but then he tells me, we really should get the flooring replaced in the living room before we pay off the layaway and he wants to do that at the end of January when he can take a vacation...um..the flooring is another $800. We are NOT made of money! I think we can swing it but we will have no money otherwise. I've been saving money to buy new furniture, but we spent more than that on the furniture but I have enough to pay for the flooring. He thinks we can pay for the flooring and then get the furniture out of layaway in just over a month. He is nuts!! And we have things to buy for the baby if we don't get them for the shower. I guess I'll just have to hope we do get them. I do really want this flooring done before baby gets here, but I wasn't planning on it next month. Now I wish I had something to sell lol. I could take the earrings back but he'd be so offended, he was so happy buying me something pretty and I have wanted a pair of nice earrings for so long now.


----------



## klink

sweetbliss - sorry for your discomfort :( sounds like round ligament pain maybe? And the crib with the rope above is stinkin' cute :flower:

We didn't do any Christmas shopping this year. Call us horrible, but we forgot to send out the presents last year, since we were overseas, and now everyone is just gonna get them for this year lol

Dini, I totally understand how you feel. DH got me a camera for my birthday last year and spend like $300 on that and this year for his birthday I couldn't get him anything cause we were struggling with money so much :/ We can't even get each other something for Christmas either. Money is tight and now with the bed bug situation, we have to pay $500 for the exterminator, and still have to put down our $300 pet deposit. All we have for LO right now is a car seat with base and clothing.
My aunt was showing me a crib the other day on amazon and asked me if I like it, she made sure though, the pic she sent me didn't show a price. I wonder if she'll get it for us for Christmas or the babyshower. I wasn't really thrilled by the crib, but it didn't look bad either, and I'll be grateful regardless. 

So they say the hives that we are having are bed bug bites and possibly scabies. We got a cream to treat the scabies, if that's what it is. For the bed bug bites I take benadryl allergy at night so I can sleep and for during the day I bought Aloe Vera gel and rubbing alcohol and I hope that'll get rid of them. 
I only made one batch of cookies this year and looks like they'll be the only ones I make lol I just have so much stuff to do, like washing all the laundry because of our infestation, that I don't even know where to start. Our christmas tree is up for like 3 days now without decoration or lights even haha.


----------



## lacanadienne

swamp, good luck with the ricotta cheese. I've never tried making some.

sweet, nice start to the nursery! And I'm glad you're on the mend.

Dini, DH often says money is just money. I guess they look at it differently than we do, and don't get why it stresses us out. You'll find a way to make it work, though.

AFM, the massage was good, and I got my hair trimmed for the first time in about six months, so that was good. Also got all the presents wrapped, so it's been a busy but productive day. And yes, I am relieved that baby girl would survive if she were to come soon, but I'd still like her to stay put until full term. ;) The holidays have been busier than usual with my grandmother switching homes, and celebrating the other grandmother's birthday this weekend... haven't had time to make cookies, but I guess tourtière will have to do.


----------



## Dini

Oh klink you poor thing! You have just had the worst luck!! I hope it all gets straightened out soon. Maybe you will get the crib and even though you don't love it I'm sure you could make it work. 

Lacanadienne I'm so glad you had a good day! And yes we will figure it out. I've already figured out that I have enough I'm my account I use for a rainy day that i was going to use for stuff for the baby to pay for the flooring so we can probably scrape it together. I'm working a little extra in a few weeks teaching ACLS at work and DH will have some holiday pay that should help. 

I am grateful for the earrings they are very pretty and will last a lifetime and it was so sweet of him to want me to have something pretty. 

Got all my gifts wrapped and just have to get a gift card and DHs gift tomorrow and its all done. No baking for done though I am too worn out!


----------



## klink

It's Christmas Eve tomorrow! :) How is everyone doing??


----------



## Dini

Doing good here. Made a ton of cookies today and heading to bed because I work tomorrow but I am off on christmas.


----------



## maggz

Hey all sorry I haven't been keeping up, I'm trying to get everything done for Christmas Eve! I went shopping for Christmas food and the rest of the presents today, so all that's left is wrapping a few of them and then I'm gonna make one more kind of cookies tonight ;) 
Our plans changed a bit, we're gonna go spend Christmas Eve with DH's parents, but since they don't really celebrate until Christmas Day I'll be making dinner and just hope they comply with being festive tomorrow night lol. I got Christmas Day off by surprise so that'll be nice! I don't think we will do anything though, just eat leftovers and lounge around the house, which is how I think the day is supposed to be spent anyways ;) 
What are your plans??

Dini those are some great undertakings! I'm sure you will work it all out, or at least I hope so haha. Things have a tendency to work out when you least expect them to. :hugs: Your gifts sound beautiful too, that's really thoughtful of your DH. 

klink hope you're feeling better hon. 

sweet I made ginger cookies (not gingerbread lol) and uhm... I guess you could call them sugar cookies? Haha, I don't have English names for them, sorry. Then the ones I'm making tonight are a type of merengue with frosting and dipped in melted chocolate, they're really yummy. 
That pain you're having sounds uncomfortable. Hope it goes away soon! Your start of the nursery looks really cute :) 

lacanadienne your day sounds wonderful! Wish I had made time to get my hair trimmed and my nails done! And yes keep that baby girl in there a while longer, won't you ;) 

Oh, I got DH a cologne and they were having a deal so I got myself a perfume too for only $10 more! Haha and it's a huge bottle too! Winning over here ;) 
I also got DH some gifts "from the bump" lol.... a onsie that says "I'm cute. Mom's cute. Dad's lucky!" :haha: and an adorable outfit with pants, a sweater and a T-shirt that says "I get my good looks from Daddy" *aw* I couldn't resist okay! 

All right time to get crackin' or my back will make me sit on the couch and watch movies all night!


----------



## swampmaiden

Lol maggz nice find on the onesie... 'And daddy got lucky that's why I'm here' should be in another one haha

So my cheese turned out great, it was easier than I thought to make.. Toughest part was finding cheesecloths

Glad everyone's holiday is coming together.. Cookies and jewelry.. Awesome. Those meringue chocolate cookies sound reeeeaaalllyyyy good too


----------



## maggz

Lol that would be brilliant swamp. Oh good that the cheese turned out good! Where did you find cheese cloths?? I was looking up how to make mozzarella the other day, would be cool to make.


----------



## MolGold

Whoa! I do have a lot of catching up to do, or this thread feels incredibly fast :)

Klink - I am sorry for your recent bad luck hun! I just saw your beautiful bump though, that's one great blessing along with your DHs new job :) Hope the hives subside soon 

Lancadienne - Woohoo pamper session :) God knows I need one. Yay V day and 24 weeks!

Maggs - Glad for the great ultrasound :) You sure have done loads of xmas preps and cleaning! Enjoy your day off :D

Dini - Sorry reflux is acting up again! I hope you find a way to get rest in breaks at work. I totally understand the money situation! My DHs 30th Bday is in Jan and I have NO money to get that done if I plan to buy nursery furniture and pay for possible hospital expenses ( My medi insurance just pays 30K though average C-section / hospital birth cost upto 100k in Indian rupees).

welsh - Congrats on your lil girl :pink: Hope you are well!

Sanjan - I know what you mean - I commute for upto 2 hours daily and that's really the closest I can stay from work :( Could you ask for laptop to work from home couple of hours a week?

swamp - Great that the move was sorted out! I can't believe you made cheese! Hope dinner is fab :)

sweet - I get the right side pain as well :( Love the DREAM nursery crib :D

AFM I was just caught up since last weekend with the scan, doc appointment and my sis in law came to visit as FIL is still unwell and bed ridden. 
My scan went great :) Dic was happy with baby's growth and my weight etc. Also I finally felt tiny flutters (gas bubbles) that I think is baby :happydance: Once it was so strong that DH felt it too :D


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone! Sorry I haven't been around much lately! Despite being on break, things seem to be just as busy as always. My sister is also visiting from out of town, so it has been great spending time with her.

I just wanted to pop in and say* Merry Christmas* to you all!!! Or if you celebrate a different holiday, I hope you will have a wonderful one!

And, *Happy New Year!!!*

How amazing is it to think that this new year is the year that we will become moms?! :happydance:

Love and blessings to you all! :hugs:


----------



## lacanadienne

maggz, your cookies sound really good. And yay for Christmas shopping going well for you! :happydance:

swamp, that's amazing that the cheese turned out great. I would have never thought of making it myself. And maggz, I believe soft cheeses are easier to make.

Mol, happy that your scan checked out.

Karen, I know the feeling about being busy - all my holidays seem to be busy. I just have so much I want to get done by the time they come around. Glad you're enjoying time with your sister.

And to all, Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year!!! 2015 will be an amazing year for all of us. :xmas8:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Klink - I hope you get some relief from the hives soon and things start to calm down for you. It seems like it's been so busy for you lately. 

Dini - Those earrings sound lovely! Try to not stress about the money situation, I know its tough but those things always have a way of working themselves out it seems. 

Maggz - All of those cookies sound delicious! I love how you got your DH gifts from the bump! That's so sweet! I wish I had thought of that lol. I already know once I have her than I'm going to be spoiling him with things and just say "it's from the baby :)" and then he won't be able to argue with me over it haha You have to let us know what your DH thinks of the gifts you got him! 

Swamp - That's great that the cheese turned out good! I would of never thought to make it on my own. Good job! 

MolGold - So glad that the scan went well! Sorry that your FIL is still sick though. Hopefully your SIL will be able to lend a helping hand. 

Karen - Have a good visit with your sister! 

Things are going well here. Just keeping busy each day. I'm excited for the Christmas dinner DH and I are going to make tomorrow! Prime rib, yorkshire pudding with raspberry vinegar, mashed potatoes, green beans, and salad! Then I made a lemon cake tonight for dessert tomorrow and we have a raspberry cheesecake in the fridge too that I made :) I can't wait to eat it all! Christmas breakfast is going to be really good too! So much food :) :) :) I hope that you all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! Can't believe we're all going to be mom's!!!


----------



## maggz

Hey girls so I'm past v-day! A couple of weeks I didn't know what it was, but I say hoorah to any milestone lol! So yay! 

Merry Christmas to you all and your families :dance:


----------



## MolGold

COngrats on Vday Maggz!

I am at work on the day after Xmas :( Adding to the gloom is the fact that its a Friday and almost everyone I know took off :| But I don't have any paid leaves to take so here I am. But its not so bad.. I hope to leave early today and I really had a good time last 2 days :D

Happy Christmas and wishes for a wonderful new year! This coming Mothers day we all will be mommies :D


----------



## swampmaiden

Sweetbliss, your Xmas dinner sounded delicious... We actually had prime rib also.. It was soooo good! And today I just ate the last of the Xmas cookies my sister made.. They were thick soft peanut butter chocolate chip.. Out of this world good..

Molgold, lacanadienne&Karen... I echo you with how unbelievable it is to think this coming year we'll all be mommies, and especially by mother's day! I'm getting excited even as I write this I feel baby girl kicking and making her presence known.. Amazing

So tonight we are skipping cooking and walking just under a mile to the neighborhood Mexican restaurant for dinner. Refried beans are striking my fancy today... Got some salt cravings going after all that sweet from the last few days haha


----------



## Dini

Hi all! Just popping in to say hi and I hope everyone had a good holiday!

Maggz I love your "from the bump" idea. And I'm glad you got Christmas off and congrats in Vday!!

Karen good to see you, I hope your FIL feels better soon. 

Mol I had to work today also, and it was a bummer but I get the weekend off at least. 

Sweet I just saw your ticker says 24 weeks! Happy Vday!!

Fan, we had a good holiday but to our surprise his grandparents weren't havhng Christmas so I was quite bummed about that. I am glad it's over though. I did get to see my cousins baby who was just two days old, so sweet. Just can't wait to hold my little guy! It was a very long day at work, I ended up working 13.5hrs. I am not even going to bother complaining as it does no good but I am pretty tired.


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone! I hope you all had a great holiday.

Mol, so glad to hear your scan went so great, and that you are starting to feel movement!

Dini, that's amazing to me that you can work such long days! I can barely get through mine and they are much shorter than yours! :S Good for you!

I go in for a quick shift this afternoon, but then I am on vacation for the rest of the week! This time tomorrow, we'll be on our way to Florida for our babymoon. I am so excited!!! It will be great to have some fun relaxation time, just the two of us. :)

Have a wonderful week!!! :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Oooh have a good time in Florida, Karen! 

Dini your shifts are very long... I worked an 8 hour shift yesterday = walking the whole day. It was okay but when I got home I was waddling cause my feet hurt. Not pregnancy related lol but when you only get one thirty minute break to sit down, yup the feet hurt. 

Anyways nothing new here, except I have a cold now. Booo.


----------



## klink

Glad that everyone is doing ok :)

Have fun on your babymoon Karen!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and that you all got spoilt rotten!

Maggz, it sucks about the flu, but on the plus side congrats on making V-day! :)

Mol - it's wonderful you're feeling movement. Definitely makes it all seem real. 

Karen, enjoy your babymoon! 

Again, I'm playing catch up with this thread. For some reason I can't get to it from the computer and it's so hard to write replies from my iPhone. Anyone else have the same trouble? I have some very exciting news! My doctor gave me a sweep yesterday and said if I haven't gone into labour naturally by Monday that I'll be induced either Monday night or Tuesday morning because of how sick I've been. So I will be meeting my little girl within the week! It's definitely making me symptom spot 1 million times worse hahaah!!!

Enjoy your New Years ladies! Is anyone doing anything special to welcome in the new year?


----------



## Dini

Karen have a wonderful time in florida! Where are you going?

Maggz I hope your cold doesn't get to bad, I hate being sick and pregnant. I laughed at the waddling comment. I do okay because I'm moving all day, and we also only get 30 min if we are lucky. It sucks right now we are so short staffed and our patients are so sick so there is no time to sit :-( but i sit for 45 on the way home and when I get out of the car I can barely walk, I feel like I'm 85 and hunched over and waddling too!

I also think I'm coming down with something, I've had a cough since yesterday and today it sounds more like its in my chest. I feel okay right now just have this cough so I hope it doesn't get worse but will all the bad bugs going around I'm bound to catch one of them'


----------



## swampmaiden

yay Breee, good luck, may the labor fairy visit you tonight!!!

Karen have fun on Babymoon

hope all the sick mamas feel better soon, I just got over something myself.. no fun

for now, my worst symptom has just been heartburn.. not too bad as things go!!

And my classes start next week, im excited!! And doubly so because my husband will be able to go for the first half of them before he needs to return to school, so Im glad i wont be a lone 'unsupported' mama


----------



## lacanadienne

Karen, have fun on your Babymoon!

Maggz, Dini, and swamp, hope you feel better soon. I had a cold on and off for most of 2nd trimester so I know it's not fun. Been feeling pretty good for the last couple of weeks, though *knock on wood*.

Bree, that's so exciting that you'll be able to hold your baby soon!

AFM, just got back from visiting the in-laws, so the rest of my holidays should be a bit more relaxed. The visit wasn't too too busy, but I always find I get to bed later than I should and don't sleep as well as I could when I'm over there. Kind of fun, though, because my husband's friend was visiting in from Halifax, so we got to see her, and meet her little guy, who's six months old. It was the last trip we're making down to see them until the baby comes, so no more long trips in the car!


----------



## maggz

Aw Bree how exciting!!! Hope everything goes well hon :flower:


----------



## Dini

Good luck Bree. That is so exciting that you are so close!! 

Swamp that's so cool about your classes. I haven't even looked into any yet. 

Lacanadienne I'm glad you had a good time!

Well I was right. I woke up and could barely breathe today. Tried to take a deep breath and just started wheezing and rattling and coughing. No fever yet so it's probably viral and I hate to take antibiotics if I don't need to but I did make a doctors appt with my family doc in the morning. I think it's a bad case of bronchitis but we will see what he says.


----------



## klink

Yay Bree! Good luck hun!

Oh no that sounds horrible Dini! I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

Hope everyone feels better soon!

Swamp, I still have to sign up for classes. It's gonna be busy 2 weeks because of my visa. Hope everything goes smooth and that we'll have all the paperwork together. 

I have my gestational diabetes test in the morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dini

Good luck klink!


----------



## maggz

Good luck klink :) 

Hope we all start feeling better, let's get over these flus!


----------



## MolGold

Good Luck Klink!

Yay Bree, hope everything goes smoothly. This heralds the first of our lil ones arriving in 2015!

Lancadienne glad you had a great time :)

I still have to look into classes though I found put about some. maybe in Jan :)

Dini I hope you are well soon. 
Hope you all feel better.. Happy new year!!


----------



## Dini

I'm heading to the doctors soon. My cough is slightly better but now my throat is so sore and my whole body aches and I'm so weak. No fever yet so it's not the real flu but it is miserable for sure. I hope we all get well soon and stay that way


----------



## lacanadienne

Good luck, klink!

Dini, that does not sound like fun. Hope you feel better soon.

And to all, Happy New Year!!! :happydance:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Good luck Klink! 

Aw Dini :hugs: hopefully the doctor can suggest something to make you feel better soon :) 

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## maggz

Any news bree??


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Unfortunately not Maggz :( baby is stubborn and the sweep didn't send me into labour so I have a feeling I'll be waiting until Tuesday to be induced, but at least then I'll be able to have a day to myself on Monday and spoil myself rotten and prepare for baby, get a good nights sleep and relax before she gets here.


----------



## Dini

That sounds like a great plan Bree!! I hope you spoil yourself! 

Well the doctor confirmed its a bad case of bronchitis and gave me antibiotics and an inhaler. I checked with my OB because the inhaler is category C and they said to take it. I took my antibiotic and took a nap and my throat feels a bit better so hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to breathe! Tonight I'm watching movies and drinking lots of water.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Happy New Year to all of you lovely ladies! I hope that Christmas was great for you all as well! This is the year we all will get to meet our sweet babies! 

Bree - You still have a few days to go into labor! Keep us up to date please and good luck! So excited for you!

I hope all of you that are sick start to feel better very soon.
Nothing much going on here. Heartburn is in full swing though. I eat so many small meals/snacks because I can't eat much at one sitting. Baby girl is definitely getting big. I had an appointment this past week and was measuring 24 weeks so that's good. And I've officially gained 5 lbs now and definitely look pregnant haha. I'll be taking a picture next Friday at 26 weeks but I definitely feel like I've "popped". DH is loving my bump. I think we're going to go do some shopping tomorrow for a few decor items for the nursery. I'm not sure if I'll actually find anything that sparks my interest but I want to check locally before I order all of it online. Hopefully I'll find some good sales too on other baby things we need. 
I hope you all are doing well and had a great New Years Eve and New Years Day today!


----------



## MolGold

Bree - Oh the wait must be tough! I hope all goes well :) Keep up posted!

Dini hope you feel better soon :)

I tested for blood sugar twice this month, both times sugars came out low - 77 and 83 two hours post major meal. Doctor seems happy :)
I had a great new years eve - I showed off my new bump and felt great! The next day Dh and I went shopping and ate out. Much better than last year when both of us fell ill and ordered pizza :haha: 

Hope you all had a great new years! Happy new year!


----------



## lacanadienne

To all of you who are still sick or struggling with heartburn or acid reflux, I hope you feel better soon.

I finally feel like I have enough of a bump to post a picture :happydance:, so here goes. Oh, and also, the nursery furniture just arrived today - DH is assembling the crib as we speak. And I have 100 days to go until the due date!
 



Attached Files:







6 months pregnant.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Phoenix82

lacanadienne said:


> To all of you who are still sick or struggling with heartburn or acid reflux, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I finally feel like I have enough of a bump to post a picture :happydance:, so here goes. Oh, and also, the nursery furniture just arrived today - DH is assembling the crib as we speak. And I have 100 days to go until the due date!

Cute bump hun x


----------



## klink

Cute bump lacanadienne! How exciting that you guys got your furniture today. We still almost don't have anything, but that's ok :)

Sweetbliss - Sorry for the heartburn, do tums help? Maybe your baby will have a lot of hair :flower: 
I read somewhere that instead of 3 big meals, pregnant women should have 6 smaller meals, and supposedly that helps with heartburn. 

Afm, I had my gestational Diabetes test on Wednesday and failed it :( Now I have to take the 3 hour one on tuesday. I know a lot of people said, that if you fail the one hour one, most pass the 3 hour one, but I'm just so scared that I won't. I just don't want to change my eating habits, especially since my pregnancy craving is chocolate and I can kiss that goodbye until bub is here then. Of course I'll do anything to keep me and baby healthy though. It would just suck.
I also heard that women with GD get induced early? Has anyone else heard of that?


----------



## maggz

Hey girls :D Hope you're all having a good weekend. 

klink that sucks! Yes I've heard that GD ladies need to be induced early at times, I think it's because GD babies tend to be on the bigger side and something about the blood pressure. Sorry don't know too much about it. I'm sure you'll pass the 3 hour test, do you know how much you were off for the 1 hour?

cute bump lacanadienne! :flower:

Bree I'm so excited to hear from you!

sweetbliss heartburn sucks... I've been lucky so far but I do get a little reflux after I eat haha I must not lay down :haha: We were thinking about nursery stuff too! How are you decorating yours?

mol glad you had a good new years. Show us your bump :D 

We went shopping for baby stuff yesterday. Got a travel system - stroller, car seat, and base. It's being shipped to us since they were out at the store. Then we went to a second hand baby store here in town and got a pack n play, the kind with the detachable changing table and infant seat on top, for like $100 less than it is new. And it looks perfect. We also got a diaper bag only cause it was $10 and matched the colors of the pack n play :haha:
I'm very happy that we started the purchases now! Next up is to start setting up little man's closet, and then pick out a color for his room. He won't be using it for a while but it will be nice to have it done. I'm also gonna look for a dresser that can double as a changing table, on some of the local exchange sites. They were so expensive at the baby store!
In other news my back is catching up with me again after being quite good for a while. After shopping and working yesterday it was DONE. Can someone MAKE me exercise please?!


----------



## lacanadienne

klink, wait for the 3-hour test to start worrying. I've heard the 1-hour has something like a 30% false positive rate. And yes, GD babies tend to be on the bigger side, so it usually means an early induction, but as I said, don't worry about it yet. It's not a super accurate test. And even after the 3-hour one, you might not have GD even if that one tells you you do. They'll have you monitoring your blood sugar levels.

maggz, yay for baby shopping! Our stroller has arrived at my parents' house, and we're getting it as a shower gift, so that's done. And the nursery furniture is now assembled. We still need to go car shopping (we only have 2-door cars), and get a car-seat, but my sister is supposedly giving me her pack-and-play, so don't need to worry about that one. Things are starting to get so much more real as we are all nearing or entering the third trimester! :happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

MolGold - I'm glad you had a good New Years and that's great that your sugars came back low both times!

Lacanadienne - Your bump is so cute! You're so tiny still! That's awesome that all of the furniture has arrived! You'll have to post a picture when it is set up :)

Klink - I hate tums but I do take Mylanta before bed if its unbearable. I'm positive that the cause of it is from eating too much in a sitting lol. I'm not used to eating small meals, I need to learn to do that rather than eat a normal sized meal. I'm sorry about that test, but it'll be okay, try to not stress! As far as being induced early, I think it depends. I've heard that happen for some people but not all. It just depends on how big the baby is measuring and all of that. If the baby is measuring really big then typically they'll induce to give a chance at you being able to deliver vaginally because if the baby is big and they wait too long then they risk the baby being too big for you to be able to deliver vaginally. I think it is really a case by case basis. Don't worry too much just yet hun!


This little girl is doing some crazy movements today! It is quite uncomfortable at times. I just ordered the diaper bag! I changed my mind last minute and got a different style than I first wanted but I think I'm going to be really happy with my choice. I got a Ju Ju Be BFF in Magic Merlot if any of you want to look it up :) It's a little more expensive(but I got a good deal on a sale!) but they are said to last for forever and I love how versatile it is and all of the convenient, organized pockets. I think I'm going to go ahead and order the bouncer now too so that I can just be done with baby gear. The only other thing I'd need as far as gear is the breastpump but the law just changed for Tricare and they're supposed to start providing breastpumps so I may not even have to bother getting one. I'm so excited to just be done with buying big stuff. I'm way too OCD to have waited until the 3rd trimester to have gotten all of it. Plus I've gotten a deal/sale on every single thing we've had to buy!


----------



## maggz

Good to know they changed it for tricare! Sounds like your all set Sweetbliss :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I missed your post when I responded to everyone! That's awesome that you got all of that stuff! Which travel system did you end up picking out? I love seeing/hearing about all of the ones that others are getting.


----------



## maggz

I got the Graco Piazza travel system :) Which one did you get again? 
Just washed the sheets from the pack n play, it's all set up here in the living room. Looks so cute but a little out of place. So surreal that it will be occupied soon :cloud9:


----------



## welshgem

Happy New Year ladies :thumbup:

Sweetbliss - I've also been getting heartburn in between the sickness! I can't bring myself to take Gaviscon but I've been taking the chewy Remigel's which are helping slightly. 

Lacanadienne- love the bump! Wish I looked as neat as you! Exciting that you've got the crib - we're just starting to look now. 

Klink - best of luck for Tuesday. Keep off the sweet stuff beforehand (easier said than done I know). What does the GD test entail? Is it blood / urine? 

Maggz - we bought our travel system on Friday. We went for the Oyster 2 in the Humbug colour pack. Ordered it in from an independent retailer in town and got 10% off which was nice. Agreed on the nursery furniture - so expensive for what it is. I would have liked a nice matching set but don't think I can justify the price so think we'll be going for ikea wardrobes and drawers in white and then get a white Cot bed separately.


----------



## maggz

Ikea is my go to too welsh ;) There's a closet in his room but I'm thinking about getting a shelf like this https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80275887/ to put on the floor of the closet (I'd lay the shelf down on its side) and then use baskets and stuff to organize his things in the shelves. That way we can maximize the space in the closet :D I might end up taking the doors off the closet. 
I like the stroller you got! Did you get all the parts to it?


----------



## klink

The GD test requires blood and they said I'm not allowed to drink water either before the test but several other ladies that did the test said, that water won't raise the blood sugar level. I don't know. I'm just not comfortable with not drinking anything for 12 hours, cause I'm scared I'm getting dehydrated and putting LO in danger.

We bought a car seat from babytrend and now we just need the stroller to go with it, but we found one for $99 at walmart :) We also found a cheap crib that we'll be getting soon once everything else is handled.

Here is my 28+2 week picture :) Show me your bumps ladies!
 



Attached Files:







10891737_1020105461349309_5376600893739745569_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Breeelizabeth

That is the cutest bump Klink!
I did a 3hr GTT and was told to eat normally up until 10pm the night before and then fast, with only water for the rest of the night and then to have nothing that morning. If you're really concerned about dehydration maybe you could suck on some ice cubes, it's something at least and it's only such a small amount that I wouldn't see it affecting your result. Hopefully you pass it with flying colours!! 

I'm loving looking at all your travel systems and stuff! It's keeping me occupied so thanks ladies haha! 

Still.no.baby. :( I'm getting so over it all. I have my last doctors appointment in a few hours and I'm praying that the plan is still to induce me tomorrow, my doctor seems to change his mind a lot. I've already told my mum that if he says no to the induction tomorrow I'm going to throw a tantrum right there on the floor and not leave until he changes his mind. It's summer here so it's a million degrees, every inch of me hurts and her movements have dropped right off, so I'm concerned that leaving her in there will cause dramas. I'm so ready to meet this baby haha!!


----------



## klink

Oh no! Well, the throwing a tantrum worked with my friend haha. She just couldn't do it anymore either and started crying when the OB didn't want to induce her, and she ended up getting her induction. Hopefully they'll induce you without you having to throw a tantrum though ;)

Do you have a facebook Bree? :)


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! 

Bree good luck tomorrow I hope he agrees to induce you. A good friend of mine is 40+2 with her first and absolutely no signs of impending labor, she hasn't even dropped poor thing it must be so frustrating for both of you!

Maggz I'm glad you got your travel system and are getting things ready. All of you that are doing this are making me jealous. We literally have nothing but a few fifts we've been given, not a single bug item. We decided to wait until the shower which will be at 33 weeks. DH is supposed to finish the room at the end of the month so maybe I can at least start decorating then. 

Klink and lacanadienne your bumps are adorable. I will post a pic when I have a bump. I still have nothing, just look fatter. I'm thick already and mostly in the hips butt thighs and lower belly so I guess it's hiding it well :-( I want to see a bump so badly. 

Also klink don't worry too much about that test, like it's been said even if you fail it you may not have it and a lot of people can control it with diet if you do. I got to skip the 1hr test because I have a glucometer at home and my mw said to test myself randomly through the month like Mol has with fasting and then 2hr after eating. I have my appt tomorrow and will show her my results, but I think they are all good, the highest non fasting I had was 116. 

As for those dealing with heartburn I feel ya! I took my midwifes advice and started the Zantac twice a day and use the tums when that isn't enough. I also am not used to small meals and I really need to learn to do that!

My virus is starting to subside but the cough is still terrible and I'm atill wheezing and coughing things up. I think the doc at work was right and it was the flu with bronchitis that turned into pneumonia. Gee how lucky am I!


----------



## klink

Oh no! I'm sorry that you are still sick Dini! :( Will it affect your baby at all?? Did you get the flu vaccine this year? I heard a lot of people who got it, got sick regardless. I really hope it eases up for you soon.
And don't be too worried, that you don't have much for the baby yet. We don't have much either and for most of it we'll wait until the babyshower in late February too. It's not like our babies are gonna get here tomorrow.
Also don't worry about not showing much yet. Everyone carries differently. Just be glad that your belly isn't in the way yet, cause I even need help putting on my shoes lol


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Oh Dini, I bet you're feeling awful. Do you have any antibiotics to take (I know you said its a virus, but my doc always gives me antibiotics for any kind of respiratory virus just to stop it from becoming worse) :hugs: hopefully it clears up soon! 

Klink, my facebook thing is https://m.facebook.com/bree.burrett?ref=bookmark
I swear I vaguely remember seeing that there is a facebook group! You'll have to let me know if there is so I can join or whatever. 

Oh yes, and I also forgot to write earlier that I also love your bump lacanadienne, it's so adorable :)


----------



## klink

Thanks! I sent you a message on fb. It won't let me send you a friend request :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Bree, the end is near. Hang in there and good luck for tomorrow!

klink, cute bump! Good luck on your GD test.

Dini, poor you - pneumonia is no fun at the best of times, let alone when you're pregnant. Hope they get it under control soon. And you'll get your bump, don't worry.

As for strollers, my mom ended up getting the Britax B-Ready for us (I picked it), since we're pretty sure we want another child at some point, and you can add a second seat to it. Not sure I'll get the Britax car seat, though, as it only goes up to 22 lbs. I also got a huge lot of small baby clothes for $20 today second-hand! :happydance:


----------



## klink

That's awesome! I got most of my baby clothes for free from people who's kids outgrew them :) Just so much easier in the beginning since they are gonna grow out of them so fast anyways.


----------



## klink

The stroller looks really nice lacanadienne! I was thinking about getting a similar stroller, but from a different brand, but then I saw that it doesn't have a tray, so I didn't really like it as much anymore.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Well ladies, despite my OB trying to change his mind, I'm getting my induction tomorrow at 8am. Had another sweep today, and hopefully the gel works tomorrow, if it doesn't I go back the day after for more gel. So fingers crossed!


----------



## Dini

Bree I hope this works for you!! Please keep us posted!!

And yes I got antibiotics. My doc put me on them Wednesday but the only thing that cleared soon after was my sore throat. Ha, that was probably bacterial! Might as well catch it all at once! And I did have the flu shot at about 14 weeks so maybe it minimized it some and that's why I didn't have a raging fever. Of that I'm thankful. 

I did manage to get a little housework done today, this place was a disaster. Makes you realize how not keeping up can quickly turn ugly lol. All I had the energy for was a load of laundry, dishes and I took the tree down and vacuumed. The ornaments were already off the tree so the rest was easy. 

Hopefully tomorrow I feel even better. If I could just stop coughing and wheezing is almost feel human again.


----------



## SanJan

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone? :flower:

Belated Christmas and new year wishes!!!

I know it's been a long time since I posted here, but with the holiday season and a lot of positivity in the thread, I didn't want to dampen the spirits here :( So, posting the whole story a lil bit later here. Since the post is long, to sum it up, we have been diagnosed with symmetrical IUGR and on the wait and watch game :cry::cry::cry:

On 22nd of Dec, I didn't feel any movements from the baby since the previous night till lunch time. So, though of dropping at the clinic once as the Dr had advised me to come over if there is no movement after any meal, because of my PIH. When we went in there, the baby was moving very lightly which I couldn't feel because of anterior placenta but the problem was my AFI has dropped a lot to 3 :nope: So, there was very less fluid for the baby to move around. 

The doctor sent me for a detailed scan(AFI + BPP + Doppler) immediately. There, the Doppler showed Absent End of Diastolic Flow and growth was very less, only 435g which corresponds to 22w 1d while I was 24w 6d. So, the growth was clearly less than 1% and officially termed as IUGR :cry:

Then, Had a counselling session with the Dr. She did explain all the risk about IUGR and preemie babies but the real problem is, 435g is not a viable weight for a preemie baby to give any guarantee by the Dr. They had put me on bed rest, high protein high calorie diet, continuous BP monitoring and weekly AFI and Doppler checks.

Then, last Monday, we went for our AFI Doppler check. The Doppler still shows AEDF but the AFI is 7.5 so that's one positive. So, we came back with some hope as we have another growth scan in a week(which, btw, is today). 

This is were we made a big mistake - We went for a second opinion to a High risk OB specialist in another hospital. She was, by far, the worst Dr I have ever met. Throughout the session, she was just saying all the negatives and stressing that since this is a natural conception and our first baby and also since we still have time age wise, it would be better not to go through the rough road and terminate right away. I mean, I literally didn't have any words to say and had been just crying the whole day. 

But thankfully, one of close friend gave us a hope since she had gone through the similar thing in her first pregnancy and her daughter is completely healthy now and got me an appointment with another experienced OB who is from one of the top hospitals here who had helped her in her second pregnancy to make sure things don't repeat again. And that is probably the biggest gift she could have ever given to us. This Dr was wonderful and friendly and answered all our queries. Since their hospital is very far and we need constant monitoring and regular scans now, she had asked me to continue with my current facility but keep her posted of the reports and treatments. She had even given her personal number and asked us to keep in touch for any help. She did give us many success stories from her own career that had really given us hope. She has asked us not to worry about the charts and percentiles now and as long as there is a positive growth in scan every two weeks and my BP is under control, there is still hope. It was really encouraging!!

So, today is the big growth scan coming up, after Dec 22nd. Really hoping and praying for a positive result today. Pls pray for us. Will update on the results tonight. I just wish things goes in a positive direction and I just have a long and dull pregnancy with no more surprises from now till April.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

:hugs: San. You and that sweet baby are in my thoughts and prayers. Please update us after your scan. I know a little girl who had quite severe IUGR, her mum was kept on strict bed rest and a high calorie diet, she was born at 37 weeks, a bit small but otherwise perfectly healthy. She's 5 months old now and you couldn't tell by looking at her that she was an IUGR baby. 
Your new OB sounds like a godsend! 

Hope everything goes ok hun xxx


----------



## lacanadienne

Bree, fxed for you - keep us posted!

SanJan, :hugs: so sorry about the stressful time you're having. Glad you went to see the third OB, and that she was friendly. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## Dini

San I'm so sorry for all you are dealing with. You and baby are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dini

Grr my phone posted before I was ready! Anyway. San I feel in my heart that your little one will be okay and you just keep positive! I'm so glad that you met that other OB and she could help you. Please keep us posted on the baby and your scan!

Had my mw appt today and all seems good. Heartbeat is good and strong but I still don't have enough of a bump to do a fundal height measurement. I'm moving up to every two week appts now which is exciting. Next one is the dreaded GTT and tdap vaccine. I forgot to ask about prenatal classes today and I feel like it's time to look into those. Am I right?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I got the Britax B-Agile :) That's exciting you have the pack and play set up! I was going to set ours up but it is going in our room so it'll just take up space. I'm going to wait until 37 weeks or so to put it up I think, but it is out of the box and in her room so it won't take long or be hard to do at all. I'm an ikea addict! I LOVE that place! We don't have one anywhere close to us at all though :( It makes me so sad. 

Welsh - That travel system looks really neat! I've never seen one like that in person. Does it maneuver really smoothly?

Bree- GOOD LUCK! So excited for you! Keep us updated if you can! I added you on Facebook too, my name is Elysia :)

Lacanadienne - I love your stroller! Mine is the same brand, they're so nice! 

Dini - I hope you start to feel better soon! Try to take it easy and rest.

SanJan - Sooo sorry you're having to go through all of this! That 3rd OB that your friend got you sounds like such a blessing and incredible Dr though! Try to hang in there! I'll be praying for you and that sweet baby!


----------



## MolGold

Klink and Lancadienne - You guys have adorable bumps while I just look fat to most people :) I am glad your nurseries are shaping up. 

Bree- Good Luck hun :thumbup: Keep us posted! 

Maggz - Good your baby gear is mostly sorted. I am still picking out things to buy once baby is here.

Dini - I hope you feel better soon, what a rotten time to fall ill :hugs:

Sanjan - I am so sorry you have had to go through this scare. :hugs: I hope todays scan goes more than well... I am mad at your other OB :growlmad: Talk about bad bedside manner! I am sure with care you and baby will be great! Please be positive, rest and take care! Keep up posted 

Sweet - that's a pretty name :)

AFM Attaching my 22 week bump!
Also, we travelled to a nearby holiday spot with my sister and her husband on his birthday. We had a mini shoot there and created my pregnancy announcement - finally! We kept it low key, only emailing or sharing via phone (Whatsapp). I will be uploading the pics on my journal. :)
 



Attached Files:







22weeks-5jan15.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Karen916

Hello, everyone, and Happy New Year!! :) I hope you all had a great holiday.

Yay for bumps, movement, and shopping! How fun!

Dini, so sorry to hear you've had bronchitis! How terrible. I hope you'll feel lots better soon.

Klink, sorry to hear about the GD test! When is your follow-up test? I hope it will go great; as others said, maybe the first one was a false positive. On the other hand, my husband's cousin had GD and she did not have to be induced early; she had her little guy right on her exact due date, and he was totally perfect! Big, yes, but super healthy and happy. :)

SanJan, I'm so sorry to hear about this difficult time you're going through. You are in my prayers for sure!!! I'm glad you were able to get to see a new doctor who is more positive and comforting. That is such a big help.

Bree, any updates?? So excited for you!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see our first little BnB bundle of joy! :)

AFM, back to work after a lovely time in Florida. I have 8 weeks left and then I will be on mat leave! It's bittersweet for sure. I'm also excited because yesterday I mailed out my baby shower invitations. February 21 is the date... can't wait! :)

Best wishes to everyone! :flower:


----------



## klink

Oh my! So much going on here the past days. :)
SanJan- So sorry that you have to go through all this. Have faith and rest as much as you can and don't listen to that second OB you talked to! How insensitive! 

Dini - I hope you feel better soon. I feel you on being tired! I'm so glad I don't have to work cause I think I wouldn't be able to do it.

Karen - I saw your pics on fb. Looks like a fun vacation! Was the weather nice?

Mol - It definitely looks like a baby bump to me! :)

I'm sitting at the 3 hour test right now. They take blood 4 times!!! 2 down, 2 more to go. The sugary drink made me sick and nothing to eat or drink for 12 hours was hell! Oh well 1 1/2 hours left and then I will feast lmao


----------



## maggz

Wow SanJan I'm sorry you're going through all that. Can't believe the audacity of that second ob. What a horrible way to act! Don't feel like you can't come on here though, we will try and support through whatever comes your way :hugs: I have a very good feeling that you and your little one will be just fine! Let us know when there is anything new!

Mol such a cute bump you have :flower: oh and I don't feel like I have the baby stuff anywhere near sorted out, so much to do and set up still! 

sweet that travel system looks good :) Yeah I wish ikea was closer, or... maybe I don't. Lol. It's only an hour away, but at least that way we only go when we have planned purchases hahaha ;) 

Karen I saw your pics too looks like you had a great time :dance: Wow getting so close to mat leave! 

klink good luck on the test :hugs:

AFM we had the best night last night, went down to San Diego to meet DH (he works there), we went baby shopping, had Italian food, and played games at Dave and Busters. We had so much fun. Then my coworker gave me a big bag of baby clothes all newborn-6months sizes so I feel like I have so much stuff now! I was sorting it all out but I can't wait to have the closet set up so I can start washing the clothes and putting them away. 
So on my to do list for the nursery: 
-pick out a paint color and paint (DH gets to do that lol)
-find a shelf to add to the closet
-get hangers
-move crib in there
-wash and organize clothes
-find some decorations that are not too baby-ish so he can use them when he actually moves into the room :haha:
So I'm a happy camper over here, just wish we had stacks of money so we didn't have to wait on doing stuff, do it all and have it done and overwith ;)


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, that definitely looks like a baby bump to me. And yay for your pregnancy announcement!

Karen, you're so close to mat leave! I know the feeling, though. I'll have mixed feelings when it's my turn too. Glad you had a great trip.

klink, good luck on the test.

maggz, sounds like you're an organizer. And yes lol, I think that would be the dream - to have unlimited budgets so everything could be done. But in a way, I think the fact we have to think about things and figure them out makes it more special in the long run.


----------



## Dini

Unlimited budgets...wow what a concept! That would be lovely lol.

Bree any updates? Thinking of you!

Karen welcome back and so glad you had a good time! I wish I could go on maternity leave with you! Lol, but boy that is coming up soon isn't it?

Mol your bump is so cute, one day I'll have one lol.

Maggz, want to come organize for me? Our house is a jumble of stuff from both my past marriage and my life here for the last almost 14 years and his stuff and it's so hodge podge...I am glad we are starting fresh in the baby's room. I guess in a month though at least our living room will have a fresh start if DH gets the flooring replaced and we get our new furniture..I'm not optimistic we will have the furniture by then but we are working on it. He also has to move the entertainment center ( I want a new one, where is that limitless budget??) and all the cable and internet access also has to be moved. Big project for him so he better not slack lol. 

I'm feeling better today, still coughing a lot and wheezing but I did sleep much better last night so I'm happy about that. 

Just talked to my insurance company about what they cover breast pump wise, I have to call the Home Health company they use because they do their equipment and it depends on what they carry. However it is covered 100% so that's nice, my only issue is I can't process it or get it until after he is born. That kinda makes me mad because I was told that not everyone is a size "medium" which comes with the pump and the lactation consultant at the hospital will help you fit it and use it and stuff if you have it, which I won't..grr! But at least it will be free.


----------



## maggz

Lol yeah I like to organize in my head but what actually gets done is another story.... :blush: :haha:

Dini that's annoying, but you're lucky you get it for free! 
Ooh and then I went to a new furniture store this morning and it was so pretty.... I saw so many nice things that I would like to have. Right now. Limitless budget??

lacanadienne way to see the bright side lol :D But I guess you're right. We probably wouldn't appreciate our stuff as much if we could just get whatever, whenever. 

Went in to work on the wrong day today (lol) so I went ahead and did the 1hr glucose test instead. Hope it turns out okay. 

I'm so sleepy... I think baby wants me to nap.


----------



## Dini

Maggz I hate when that happens!! But at least you didn't miss work thinking you were off. That's the absolute worst! I actually couldn't sleep last night because j kept waking up thinking maybe I was wrong and I had to work and was afraid my phone was gonna ring at 7:05 lol.


----------



## maggz

Yeah I've actually done that, too! Haha... so silly :dohh:


----------



## sweetbliss89

MolGold - Thank you :) your bump is so cute! 

Karen - I saw your pics on FB, it looks like you two had a really great time! I wanted to take DH on a babymoon as well but I don't know if it is going to happen. I wanted to stay within 3.5 hours of home but I'm not finding much that close to home. DH said that he doesn't really care too much about going on a babymoon so I think we might skip it and maybe just plan a really nice day out for us. Your baby shower is so soon! Did you chose a theme for it?

Klink - Let me know when you get your results backs!

Maggz - You're so lucky ikea is only 1 hour away! Our closest one is 4 hours away so it really just isn't doable to go :( Sounds like you and DH had a really great night! Your to-do list is making me want to write a list lol, I love lists and organization! 

Dini - I'm glad you're starting to feel better. That is awesome that your insurance is going to cover a pump!


My diaper bag came in the mail today! I love it! It wasn't cheap but it is going to last me years and is so versatile. I can't wait to get it packed and ready for baby girl :) I think I'm going to get the measurements for the shelf for baby's room and see if DH will help me get that built this weekend. Oh, I found a lady here who will encapsulate my placenta for $175! DH and I both think its pretty weird lol but after doing all of the research on it I really want to do it. I'd much rather be called weird and benefit from it than not do it and wish that I had. Are any of you planning on encapsulating your placenta as well? And are all of you planning on taking a babymoon?


----------



## maggz

Ooh sweet can you show us which diaper bag you got? Did you jump on the jujube train?? lol 
Yeah organizing is fun... but like I said I like doing it in my head/on paper and then it's a big question what actually gets done :haha: 

The stroller and carseat came in today! DH isn't home so I'm wondering if I should wait for him (until next week, mind you!) to open it and put it all together but I kinda wanna rip into it right now.... hmmmm

I feel I'm getting more tired now. Standing at work makes my belly go all firm. It's 8pm and I just want to go to sleep :sleep:

My MIL is planning a baby shower for us, she's so sweet. Then my DH's cousins wife and her daughter also wanna throw me one (they live in our town, MIL lives hour and a half away), which was such a surprise! I never would have thought. :cloud9: So looks like we're having one co-ed shower, one for me, and then possibly a kegs-for-diapers for DH at his friend's house! Only thing is I'm a little worried cause I don't know that many people in the area so the one that the cousin's wife is throwing me will probably be small, mostly the girls I work with. That's cool though I just feel like a loser not having any close friends here lol

As for babymoon, we are planning to do something for my birthday, like a little getaway for a night or two, which would then double as a babymoon :D I'm pretty excited about it, just going out of town for a little bit and hanging out together. DH has a work thing about 3-4 hours away during my birthday week, so I might drive up to meet him on that Thursday night, and then we'd drive back together on Saturday so I could work Saturday night. 

How is everyone else? Anyone getting tired yet like miss grandma over here??

EDIT: Oh! 26 weeks today! 6 months! One week left till 3rd tri!!! :dance: :O


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

A quick update on the scan - it was ok. The measurements are still <1% but the baby had grown by 120g in two weeks which according to the Dr is a really good thing, with the current blood flow. The current weight is 1lb 3Oz. At least it's crossed 1lb now. So, one hurdle crossed. Now the next step is reaching 28 weeks. We can see the neonatologist after that only to see the baby's condition and how well things can go in the NICU if we need to deliver the baby due to some complication. So far so good and my BP is also under control for the last couple of days. 
Now to the bad part in scan - my AFI level is still dropping. So, on certain medications, increased fluid intake and bed rest now.

Sorry for the self centred post, I haven't caught up on the thread yet. Will post a long reply after that.


----------



## welshgem

Thinking of you SanJan - you've had a rough time of it but I'm hopeful for you and bubs. Great news that baby is growing and fingers crossed that medications and bed rest will help stabilise your AFI. 

Sorry I've not caught up with everyone else again - back in work after the christmas break and I'm shattered! All I do is work, eat and sleep! 

Thanks for the lovely comments on the travel system - I love it too. It's still on order at the moment so haven't seen it in all its glory but have had a play around with the plain black version in a couple of stores and read no end of reviews for months before we took the plunge. It's smooth and folds up nearly enough to fit in my boot, I liked that the seat could face either way and there was a number of compatible car seats that could be used on the frame. We went for the Britax babysafe car seat in the end as this didn't require adaptors and isn't as heavy as the others. I'm still undecided on whether to get the carrycot or not. The seat unit has a lie flat option (which isn't completely flat but has been approved as suitable from birth) so not sure whether to spend an extra £120-£150 on what will essentially be used for about 4 months? 

I've also got a bump pic for you all but I really struggle with uploading pics from my phone on here. I have yet to figure it out!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I did jump on the jujube train! hahaha After looking at countless different ones and reading reviews I went for it. I kept reading reviews on regular $60 diaper bags and people said they fell apart after just a month or so of use, but all the jujube reviews were that they lasted years and multiple children so I chose to spend a little extra up front for the quality. I'll attach a picture of the one I got :) Have you picked out a diaper bag yet? I'd rip into that travel system if I were you! hahah Can you ask DH if he wants you to wait until he's there? That's great that you're going to have so many showers! And your babymoon/birthday getaway sounds perfect! Yay for 26 weeks and double digit days left!!!! 

SanJan - Sorry you're having to go through all of this. It seems like such a rollercoaster with some good news and then some not so good news. I hope that you're able to focus on the good news. Keep resting! I'm thinking and praying for you and baby.

Welsh - Hang in there! Can't wait to see your bump pic.



DH came home yesterday and told me that he thought about a babymoon and would rather not do one. I said okay, but we'll just plan a really nice day out doing stuff around town and in the next town over that we've been wanting to do. He didn't seem to mind that idea so I think we'll do with a babymoon day instead of trip lol. Here's the diaper bag I got: I LOVE IT. It can be a backpack or a messenger bag. I uploaded a picture of what the inside looks like too (it isn't the print/color mine is but shows all of the organization).
 



Attached Files:







71ZOlek-5wL._SL1200_.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 4









bff_inside25.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Karen916

SanJan, never worry at all about posting what is going on with you! We are all here for you and hoping for the best for you!! :hugs: I am glad to hear your baby is growing; that is awesome!!! I'm sorry about the AFI levels but hopefully with the fluids and rest it will get better. You're in my prayers!

Maggz, that sounds like a wonderful birthday weekend!! Enjoy!

We were really lucky with our babymoon; while so many other places got snow we enjoyed some really nice weather, and I am very grateful! We didn't get a whole lot of sun, but it was nice and warm, which is all I hoped for. DH went for a fun swim in the ocean; it was really wavy so I didn't because I didn't want to get knocked over roughly, but I waded in calf-deep. That was my first time in the Atlantic Ocean so that was lots of fun. :) It was also great to just be together with no work, no phones, no obligations, nothing to get in the way of time for just the two of us. It was very romantic indeed. :)

My baby shower will have a Noah's Ark theme. I'm going to have a Noah's Ark cake made, and I'm going to do a trivia game where guests have to name what the baby animal is called for a variety of species. I'm also going to buy and/or make some baby animal-themed decorations... just have to figure out exactly what. And for favours, I might do chocolate-dipped animal crackers if I can find them. I can't wait!!

Klink, how did the follow-up test go? Best wishes to you!

Bree, can't wait to hear about how everything went!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day! :flower:


----------



## maggz

SanJan I'm so glad baby is growing in there :D What is AFI?

Karen your shower sounds adorable. I bet it will be a hit!

sweet I went online and watched a few of the jujube videos, and yeah the bags seem very nice. I got a $30 dollar Carter's one the other day (that I actually got on sale so it was like $20 lol), it's big and has compartments inside and out, a changing mat, a bottle warmer, an extra pouch for wipes/dirty diapers/whatever, and then an extra bag that's a little smaller. Let's see how it holds up, if it starts ripping right away I might look into getting a more expensive, sturdier one. :) 

I did email DH but he only gets on every once in a while so I couldn't wait, right before midnight I was sitting in our front room putting the stroller together :haha: I'm very happy with it, snaps easily together and apart and seems very sturdy and secure. Now just to wait for that baby to come and sit in it...! 

Time to get some blogging done before I go get ready for work. If you guys are interested I'll share my blog with you when it's up and running again! :) Any day now ;)


----------



## klink

So much going on all the time here :)

Sweetbliss - Nice diaper bag! What are the benefits of encapsulating the placenta? I don't think I could do it, I'd probably throw up lol

maggz - So jealous! I wish we had our stroller already. We only have the car seat that goes with it so far. And 3 baby showers are awesome. And don't feel like you don't have any friends. Cause I literally have NO girls here that I could hang out with other than MIL and DH's aunt lol My german friend lives 6 hours away but she's gonna come visit me soon.

SanJan - Please don't feel like that hun! We all had our bad times (Look at my whining the past few weeks and that was nothing compared to what you are going through!) I'm happy that your LO put on some weight. Do they know where the fluid is disappearing to? Shouldn't it be locked in the amniotic sac or something? 

Karen - What an awesome baby shower theme! In Germany we have those little butter cookies for kids in animal shape. Those would be perfect for you! 

welsh - If you want to upload pics from your phone you have to change from mobile into desktop mode I think :)

Afm, I failed one of the 4 blood drawings, and have to meet with a Diet consultant soon now. They say even though it doesn't necessarily indicate GD they want to make sure and maybe change my diet and keep a closer eye on my blood sugars :( Good bye Nutella!
 



Attached Files:







703740_LEIBNIZ-Zoo-Butterkekse_xxl.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies!

SanJan, you are very strong to be going through this with such hope and positivity. I really hope things clear up and you have a dull uneventful rest of your pregnancy, but even if not, you are far along enough now that your baby would have a good chance of surviving. I just visited my friend and her baby in the hospital... she was born at 27 weeks, and though its not the best situation, her baby is putting on weight and gaining strength. Modern medicine is a real blessing.

As for me, started my birth classes this week... luckily my husband is in town so he at least got to go to this first week. He is leaving though on Saturday, and so Ill have to do the last 2 weeks by myself. My girl friend volunteered to go with me, but its not the same with out your husband... the birthing classes have been kinda intimate, with a lot of touching, which Im not sure how thats going to go with my friend in place of my husband.

I'll be getting most my baby gear at the baby shower. Baby shower invites went out last week, can't believe its just a month away... and really I cant believe the baby will be here in 2 months!! Time sure is going fast.

Havent seen Bree on here for a bit, perhaps she has had the baby already!!! :)


----------



## klink

My class doesn't start until Feb. 3rd and 4th :) It's just two classes but I hope my husband will be able to come with me since he's working second shift.

Bree had her baby already! :) I just didn't want to give it away, but since everyone is asking, I don't want anyone to worry :) I'm sure she'll be back once she adjusted to everything.


----------



## MolGold

Things do move fast here, huh!

Karen - So jealous of your florida trip! have a great time at the baby shower!

Maggz - Lol pregnancy brain alert! Ive never yet walked in to work on a Saturday but I did think it was a Monday when todays a Friday! So share your blog link! Also whoa, 3rd tri so near already!

Lancadienne - How are things? 

Dini- I wish my insurance covered breast pumps at all. All we get is the hospitalization expense at 20% copay. Nothing before or after.

sweet - We are planning a babymoon on Valentines, just a weekend getaway! :)

sanjan - I hope you are well :) Glad to hear baby is gaining weight. I hope the rest proves to help with AFI. I am sure 28 weeks will buzz by with no problem, infact with ample rest and care I hope you hit full term, or close to it.

welsh - How are you doing? Good to see everyone sorting out their nurseries!

klink - Saying goodbye to Nutella will be hard. I hope nothing comes off subsequent tests, just more monitoring. 

swamp- Great you joined a birth class! Ive to find myself one. And have a great time at your shower!

Bree - WHERE ART THOU! Cant wait for you to show us your angel :D HUGE congratulations!

AFM DH's birthday weekend ahead :D I hope I can make it fun for just us two, for the last time. Mom wants to throw a traditional baby shower - just for relatives. I am not too keen for that but I'll go along with it. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Karen - Your theme sounds adorable! And I love the game you came up with. I can't wait to hear how your shower goes! I'm so excited for everyone! 

Maggz - You have to let me know how you like your bag once baby is here. It sounds like a really great bag! I had a feeling you'd end up putting the stroller together haha. It's all so exciting! 

Klink - The encapsulated placenta really isn't as gross as you'd think lol. It's literally just like any other vitamin capsule you'd take, at least that's what it looks like. It is sooo good for you though! It is loaded with iron so it helps replenish all of the iron you lose from giving birth, significantly reduces post partum bleeding and helps the uterus return to its pre-pregnancy state, increases energy levels, prevents post partum depression, increases milk supply and helps your milk to come in a few days earlier than it normally would, and it also helps balance your hormones. After giving birth your hormones will be ALL out of whack and instead of feeling like a basket case from the fluctuations it helps to balance them back out to normal. It really is so beneficial. I feel like all of the benefits really outweigh the "weirdness" of it lol. The two things that sold me were how it helps with milk supply and how it balances your hormones back out. You can google it and read up on more about it all if you'd like. 

Swamp - That's great that DH was able to go with you to the first class! I'm sure it won't be too awkward with your friend going with you to the rest. 

MolGold - Let us know how your babymoon goes next month! If you don't mind me asking, why don't you want your mom to throw a baby shower?


I was talking with my Aunt yesterday, she's an incredible photographer in Florida, and she told me that when DH and I come to visit her and my grandma in February that she'll do maternity pictures for us! And she's planning on coming up right after I have the baby to take newborn pictures too! I'm soooo excited! She did our wedding pictures and everything she does it just beautiful. I ordered a few of the baskets to help organize the shelves in baby's closet yesterday. I'm really hoping DH will be able to cut that wood I need to make the other shelves this weekend, but we'll see, he's had a rough work week so he may not be up for it. I'll probably go ahead and get the wood today at the store just to have here for when he does feel like it.


----------



## Karen916

Yayyy for Bree! Thanks for sharing, Klink! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures of her little one! :)

Klink, sorry about the test result! I would think if you had GD you probably would have failed all the blood draws, no? I don't know much about it, but that's just a guess. Hopefully it will go well with the consultant. Good luck!

Swamp, that's great that you are doing birthing classes! Too bad your husband can't go to them all but that's great that your friend can accompany you!

I was hoping to sign up for a prenatal class as well but it turns out I waited too long, and now nothing is left that would work for us. The only remaining dates are this weekend, so it's obviously too late; the weekend of the baby shower; and the weekend right before my due date, so that's no good either. Oh well! We did sign up for a hospital tour, though; they take you and show you where specifically to go in the hospital when you are in labour; how to get parking passes for your family so they don't have to pay the crazy hourly rates; what types of things you should bring with you vs. what you don't need; etc. Basically it's designed to just make it more familiar and less scary when the time comes. Friends of ours did it and they said it was helpful. They had recommended to them to bring in a laptop to watch movies on or play music... I've decided to make two birthing playlists: one that is calming music to help me relax, and one that is 'pump-up' type music to get me ready to go, LOL.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! We are going to a wedding reception tomorrow night; the couple already got married in Jamaica so this will be a laid-back, casual affair. We are supposed to dress up in 'island clothes' so I am going to wear the flower-print sundress that I got while in Florida. Will have to bulk it up with boots and a sweater, though, as it's been in the single digits here lately, and below 0 with the windchill! Brr!!


----------



## klink

Sorry that you can't do a birthing class anymore Karen :( But I know a lot of people who never did one, and did great in labor regardless :hugs:

Sooo I had the scare of my life yesterday. DH and I dtd and all of the sudden there was just blood dripping out of me. We instantly went to l&d and it turned out that everything was ok, I was contracting a bit though. They put me on the monitor, checked my cervix and did a quick u/s. Bub is doing perfectly fine in there and weighs 3lbs so far. Doc said he's a super healthy baby. I am so relieved! I think I just overdid it with everything these past days. And me lifting the couch real quick yesterday didn't help much either probably.


----------



## maggz

Ugh klink be careful! Happy that baby is fine in there :flower: 

Ohh that sucks Karen but maybe you can find some youtube videos of breathing exercises and such? I'm sure that will help. 
I signed us up for the hospital tours too, but that's so we can decide which hospital we like better cause I don't know yet which one to deliver at. 

sweet will do, you let me know too about the jujube! Who knows, maybe I'll give in ;) Haha yeah I knew that I wouldn't be able to wait either... I just wanted the go-ahead from DH before but I ended up being like oh well he'll see it when he comes home! haha. He's been off internet for days now so this morning he was able to call, finally. 
And lucky you with the photographer aunt! I'm a little jealous hahahaha ;) 

swamp I was gonna tell you since our babyshower plans changed, mine will be at the end of February! Would be awesome if you could make it :D I'm glad your DH got to go to one class with you. 

mol did you want a shower as like a big party or how did you want it differently than what your mom will do? 

AFM I've been on the local exchange sites and I think I'm gonna get a lazyboy recliner chair as a nursing chair :thumbup: I found one that is like new for only $150 and my sister raved about how comfy they are to breastfeed in, so I think I'll just go for it. Also been getting some little decorating stuff for the house, it's so empty looking and I want it to look nice - so after my cleaning session today I'm gonna hang up some baskets to organize the master bathroom, print pictures and hang frames. Yay! 
So my blog is still under construction but at least I've start posting again :) I put together a little pregnancy-progression pic if you wanna check it out. It's www.callmemaggie.com :)


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies!

SanJan I'm glad to hear baby gained some weight, and I bet it just keeps on putting on the ounces!

Oh Klink that must've been so scary! I'm glad all is well though. Did they tell you to refrain from sex? Or just be careful?

I'm so glad to hear Bree had her baby, can't wait to see pictures!

Karen, that's a bummer about the classes but I do know that you can find lots of info on youtube and even buy home birthing classes on DVD. I may end up doing that for DH because he doesn't want to go to the classes but I'm still hoping to drag him to one. 

Sweetbliss that is so nice of your Aunt! That will be great fun!

We aren't doing a babymoon that I know of, we simply can't afford to really go anywhere because of all the remodeling we are doing with the floors and buying new furniture but I think we may try to take a weekend to a nearby town and stay in a hotel maybe just the two of us. That's really hard to arrange though because of our dogs, getting someone to dog sit is really difficult. May just have to do like Maggz is and do a day, but DH hates shopping or movies or anything that involves big crowds. We also haven't had a weekend off together in a while. I think in two weeks we have one but that's when his vacation starts and he plans on working on the baby's room. 

I did find out that I don't have to wait till after delivery to get the breast pump which is nice, I talked to the equipment company and they will deliver it up to 4 weeks before the due date or to the hospital room when I have him. I work at a hospital that they are a part of so they will actually bring it to me at work, which was a nice surprise!


----------



## lacanadienne

Ok - a lot happening here. I'll try to catch everyone, but I'm sorry if I forget someone.

SanJan, so glad to hear the baby is gaining weight. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything sorts itself out.

Great news that Bree had the baby!

Karen, that sounds like a cute theme for a shower. I don't really think mine will have a theme - my mom is planning it, so it will probably be super low key with my aunts and cousins and such. Too bad about the prenatal class, but I'm sure you can find some info online.

Mol, I'm sure you will come up with something to make DH's birthday special. My DH's birthday is right around the due date, so I don't even know if the baby will be there or not.

sweet, you're lucky to have such a great photographer in the family. Definitely keeps costs lower. Also, we're not planning to do a babymoon as such since my work schedule and DH's is so hectic until mat leave, at which point I don't think I'll want to travel at all.

klink, too bad about your results, but I'm sure you can get it under control so it won't affect the baby at all. Be careful about over-exerting yourself, though!

maggz, the recliner sounds comfy! I wouldn't have had the will-power to keep that stroller in the box either.

Dini, great news about the breast pump!

swamp, glad your husband was able to attend at least one class with you.

AFM, the first week back at school was rough. It was too cold for the kids to go outside most of the week, and we ended the week today with a lockdown practice, so I've been dealing with kids bouncing off the walls all week. At least got pre-registered at the hospital on Tuesday, so that's all set up. Here's hoping next week is calmer.


----------



## swampmaiden

maggz, I'd love too.. end of Febuary is pretty open for me... lets PM the details. And you know you are welcome to come to mine, its on Feb 7th, the day before the Super Bowl lol

klink, you sure have been having a time during this pregnancy!! Im glad the doctors were able to reassure you that all is well with baby because blood is scary

Karen, that is so funny they are having a summery, tropical island themed party in the middle of winter. Id love to see a picture of you in a sundress with boots and scarves lol

I hope all you in cold climates are coping well.. its hard for me to relate when people here in San Diego are shivering and complaining about how cold 50F is haha Im ust really really glad Im not in my 3rd tri during the summer here, because I could really go for even colder temps

And Im glad to hear that Bree successfully had her baby!! 

Tonight is my husbands last night in town also.. he is leaving to go back to school tomorrow morning after a really wonderful month spent here. I dont know how Im going to cope without him... he has really spoiled me from putting my socks on my feets to fetching me whatever I need to washing all the dishes... not to mention night time snuggles.. I'll not see him until the baby shower, when he comes down for the weekend.


----------



## klink

Dini - You're so lucky with the breast pump. I heard that tricare doesn't cover them cause they are a special company or something. 

lacanadienne - What state are you from? Here in Indiana a lot of schools had delays or were closed cause we got some snow and -30 degree windchill. 

swampmaiden - So sorry, that your husband has to leave again :hugs: I couldn't do it and you are very strong for being able to deal with that. If you need anything, or anyone to cry to or talk to, please let me know hun :hugs: :flower:


----------



## maggz

klink I think sweetbliss mentioned tricare just changed their pump rules?? They didn't cover them at all but we might just be in luck! 

swamp oh that sucks big time that he's leaving again. Mine is gone for a week now and it's not bad but at the same time I already missed him before he was gone. It does help that I'm super busy trying to clean, decorate, work, getting the blog going, and all that jazz. 
Ooh that would be fun! Is it co-ed since your DH is coming down for the shower, or is it a girl's affair?

Dini I'm sure just going somewhere together overnight would be fun. Change of pace, no clean-up etc ;) We definitely can't afford anything grand, but since DH is going up there for work it would be fun to see a little more of California haha. 

lacanadienne that sounds intense. I'm sure that will drive anyone mad in a short period of time! 

I might have just gone to Target to get some candles and came home with more organizing baskets (Michael's is next door and 50% off is just too good to pass up on), a candlestick, a Christmas wreath, and some other small stuff. Oops. I guess this is what happens when DH goes away :blush: (Mind you, this is on top of the frames and baskets I just got, and the lazyboy that I have now decided to get. :haha: )


----------



## lacanadienne

For those of you in the US, I am in Ontario, and the windchill was down to about -35F this week. Schools don't get closed here, though, unless there is no power. The kids just stay indoors, and sometimes the buses are cancelled if we have too much snow that one day or freezing rain.

Swamp, it must be tough to be away from your DH for so long. Hang in there!

Maggz, good old-fashioned retail therapy, eh?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Karen - I'm not doing birthing classes either. I'm just going to read up some on the Bradley Method. I heard that it is way better than any hypnobirthing or anything like that, we'll see I guess. I hope you have a good time at your friend's reception!

Maggz - A lazy boy chair sounds really nice to nurse in and that sounds like a great deal that you found! You'll have to share pictures of the decorating you're doing. I need to finish the decorating of the baby's room but I feel like I've hit a wall where motivation is concerned lol. Your 26 week bump pic on your blog is adorable! It looks like you've popped!

Dini - That's awesome that you're going to be able to get the pump before you have the baby and that they'll actually deliver it to you at your work!

Lacanadienne - That does sound like a rough week :( sorry! Do you already know when you'll go on maternity leave or are you going to try to work up until the very end?

Swamp - I'm with you, I'm sooo glad I won't be in my 3rd trimester during summer! I can't imagine how miserable that would be. I hope your last night with DH was really nice! I hope that the time goes by quickly for you so that you two can be together again! Are you guys able to facetime/skype often?

Klink - Maggz is right, Tricare is changing their breast pump policy. It was changed in the National Defense Authorization Act that the President signed into law on December 22, 2014. It is just going to take Tricare a little while to implement the changes into their policy. I'm also assuming that they're having to figure out what exactly they're going to cover as far as breast pumps, ie: just a manual, a single electric, double electric, or compensation towards the cost of a pump and exactly what brand of pumps they might want to cover. A lot goes into all of it I'm sure. I'm going to keep tabs on it all though so I'll be sure to let you and Maggz know when and what they changed it to :) but yes, it is definitely changing and will be covering something.


I put together the bouncer last night. I love it. It's adorable. DH told me last night that it really looks like the nursery is coming together, yay! Now to get him to cut the wood for that shelf today.... it's cold out, or at least cold for SC so we'll see if he's willing to do it haha.


----------



## lacanadienne

sweet, look into the book The Birth Partner (https://www.amazon.com/The-Birth-Partner-Childbirth-Companions/dp/155832819X) as well. It is the one we went through during our prenatal course, and has a lot of good info in it. It can be a bit intense, as it's also recommended for doulas, but if you're interested in doing Bradley and have your DH be your birth partner, it could really help.

As for mat leave, I've decided to take it after March break, so I have nine weeks of school left now. I just have to make it through another set of report cards in a couple weeks, then I'll do my best, but it's not as crucial that all the evaluations get done.


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks ladies, I'll miss him for sure, but at least Im not totally alone. Im staying with my dad and his partner in the big old house i grew up in until the birth, and though my dad wont exactly be putting my socks on lol he'll at least help out with anything major

And yes, our baby shower is definitely co-ed.. the guys can just hang out by the beer cooler if they aren't into the silly games, but most the guys will be parents, in laws etc so its cool

lacanadienne, are you counting down when your mat leave starts more than the babys birth? lol! :)


----------



## Dini

Sweet what bouncer did you get?? I like to hear what other people are getting!

lacanadienne, we got to -28 with windchill and some schools closed due to the excessive amount of kids who walk to school or wait at bus stops, but the ones in my town only had a delay I believe. Of course until the last year or so we would almost never even get down below 0 and rarely below -5 or -10 with windchill. So I guess we aren't used to it yet. Honestly common sense is all that is required but some people are really lacking in it!! 

AFM I'm doing okay, was really thrilled when I came home and saw my usually very very lazy DH had swept and mopped the kitchen, bathroom and hallway, and had cleaned the bathub and put a scented tart (Scentsy) in my burner for me ;) and he had cleaned the cat box. Would have loved it if he'd have vacummed the living room but hey, he did good without being asked!

I'm really wiped out tonight from work, so I'll try to catch up better in a day or two.


----------



## lacanadienne

swamp, yes and no on the mat leave question. It's a defined date, as opposed to the birth, so I guess that makes it more concrete. Also, as much as I like my job, it is very physically and emotionally demanding, so it has been rough being often sick with colds, and just generally tired with the pregnancy. And report cards are exhausting even when you're not pregnant - I'll be done with those in a few weeks. I think I'll be glad to be done work at 36 weeks. As Karen said, though, there are often mixed feelings there when you're working with kids. Part of me will be sad to say goodbye. And of course I'll be very excited to meet our little one, but there's a lot more unknowns there in terms of timing.

Dini, yay for your DH helping out around the house without being asked! I can't complain - mine is very helpful in general. He just sometimes comes up with projects that I have to help him with, and doesn't realize that it will also mean I'm busy helping him, and not just relaxing. Getting better on that front too, though.


----------



## maggz

Sounds fun, swamp! 

dini your DH gets brownie points :D 

lol sweetbliss we'll exchange birth stories and see which method is better :haha: I think it's all about finding something that works for you, one size definitely does not fit all when it comes to, well, anything, but in this regard, labor and birth! :) 
And yeah please let us know about the breastpump situation, I'm not even sure I'm gonna get one but if they'll cover it it's more likely that I will. 
I wish my decorating was more of a concrete, finish-a-room type of thing. I framed some pics to hang in the master, some others for the living room, and bought baskets to declutter the bathroom. I'm planning to hang those up but I decided to wait on DH to get his input on where they should go. 
Oh and tonight I did a coat of chalkboard paint on the closet doors in the nursery. It was already there since the previous owners were here, but they hadn't seasoned the chalkboard and from the looks of it only wrote on it once so it was all stuck on there. Doing another coat tomorrow and then waiting a day to season it, then it should be good to go! 

I found the dresser I want for baby's room, it's from Ikea, of course. Called Hemnes if you wanna check it out. I think it'll be perfect with a changing mat on top. 

DH is supposed to come home tomorrow, so happy. Let's hope their plans stick for once lol. I'm too tired to think right now better go to sleep... :sleep: 

Hope all your weekends were good!


----------



## MolGold

Karen - I'm not doing birthing classes as of now. I hope I get good videos to share for birthing and prenatal yoga.

Maggz - yay for Dh heading back! 

Dini - Wow, that's so sweet of your DH :)

Lacanadienne - Sorry for your rough week :( I hope to get off at 36 weeks but I wonder what I am going to do the last week at home!

Swamp - Sorry for DH being away :hugs: you have more than one reason to look forward to the shower!

Klink - Be careful there!

Sweet - It DOES really look like the nursery is coming together :) Post us pics

AFM, we had a great weekend with DHs Bday on sunday. I cooked Italian for a lazy brunch, his favorite! After I gave him a massage as a treat, we went for a movie and again went out for Dinner :) Also, yay 23 weeks today !

The shower my mom is planning is going to be in April, really hot to be comfortable in the afternoon. Its a traditional Hindu shower, which means a priest performing rites, some childbearing ladies invited for good wishes and lunch for the families invited - obviously no drinks, and not a very interesting party :| But its traditional so I have to go along!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Lacanadienne - I will definitely look into that book, thank you! I'd definitely be counting down to maternity leave if I were you lol. What grade/ages do you teach? I can't remember if you posted that before or not, sorry if you did and I missed it! 

Swamp - That's really nice that you'll have your dad there for you. I think being lonely is the hardest part about a spouse going away. This way you'll have someone to keep you company and to talk to/occupy your time, that's good! 

Dini - This is the link to the bouncer: https://www.target.com/p/ingenuity-signature-edition-automatic-bouncer-shiloh/-/A-15002016#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=ingenuity+shiloh+bouncer
That's great that DH did all of that cleaning for you! He gets some major brownies points! haha 

Maggz - We'll definitely have to exchange stories! Are you planning on going natural without an epi? And you are SO right, one size certainly does not fit all when it comes to labor and delivery! The chalkboard paint on the closet doors sounds really cute. I love that dresser! Ikea is the best haha. You're right, it'll be perfect for a changing pad on top. I hope your DH is able to make it home today/tomorrow(not sure which one, it was showing you posted at 3am my time lol)!

MolGold - I'll post pictures soon :) Happy 23 weeks! I'm glad that you and your DH had a good time for his birthday! I'm sorry that the shower your mom is throwing you isn't very interesting, I hope that it is more enjoyable for you than you're anticipating though! 


DH cut the wood for the bookcase on Saturday! I was able to get it all assembled that same day and then spent Sunday sanding it down and then stained it all the same color as the dresser. It has some flaws, as does pretty much any homemade/handmade large project, but I absolutely love it! And it is going to be perfect in her room I think. The only thing left to do to it is put 2-3 coats of polyurethane on it to seal it all. It's supposed to rain for the next few days though and my body is so sore from this weekend (doing something like this pregnant versus not pregnant took way more of a toll on my body than I anticipated) so I think I'll wait at least a day or two before I do the polyurethane coats. That is the last big project though for her room. After we get that in there and get the bins for it I just need to get little things and order the prints I want for the collage over her dresser :) Alright, guess I better get to cleaning the house. Are any of you fighting the urge to deep clean stuff yet? I'm having to resist pulling the washer/dryer out and cleaning behind them and scrubbing them down, as well as scrubbing down all of our kitchen cabinets for some reason lol.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Oh my gosh ladies, I'm so sorry. The last week has been a worldwind of emotions, lack of sleep and excitement and I've been so slack about coming online. It's 2.30am and I've just put Charlotte down for a sleep after her bottle but can't sleep myself so thought it was the perfect opportunity to catch up on this thread! 

For those who I'm not FB friends with, Charlotte was born on her due date with no complications at 10.21pm weighing a decent 8lb 5oz. She has the chubbiest little cheeks and is just perfect. 

Labour definitely wasn't fun, I won't lie, but was made totally worth it seeing my mum cry at the birth of her first grandchild and you do forget the pain. I'm already clucky and ready for number 2 :haha: 

We've been having trouble with feeds over the past day or two (I'm formula feeding) but that seemed to be an issue with the bottles I was using, and now that I've changed bottles everything seems to be going well. 
I'll jump on the laptop tomorrow (if little miss gives me 5 minutes peace!!) and upload some photos and reply to everyone. I really hope you're all going well. 9 months really does fly by and soon enough you're holding your little one in your arms so enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Dini

Bree, so good to hear from you and that you are doing well! Can't wait to see some pictures! What a good sized baby!

Sweet, the bookcase sounds lovely! I wish DH was crafty like that, he's working on it though. 

Maggz, I love the Hemnes line, that's actually what I wanted for our entire bedroom set but I doubt that will happen ever, DH hates Ikea but maybe I can talk him into to someday. I ended up registering for an actual changing table because we have built in dressers in his room and can't use them as a changer because DH is too tall with the cabinets over top of them. 

I have had the desire to deep clean but not a huge one. I can't seem to get motivated to do much yet, I started cleaning out our linen closet and think I'm going to go get some baskets so I can put the little things up on higher shelves but where I can get to them so if he manages to open the door he can only pull towels and stuff down. We are planning on finishing the trim and closet in his room and pull up our carpet and replace the floor in our living room at the end of this month so really I am waiting until after that. Our living room will get a good deep clean because we are starting over with new flooring and new furniture when we can afford to get that out of layaway. I just hope our aspirations of getting all that done in a week actually come to fruition. We are still planning on waiting until after the shower to get anything big, but I think I'm going to start buying a few diapers. I want to do cloth but can't decide what I want and I know we won't do it full time. I really want to use The Honest Co. as our main disposable and Target carries them and they have a coupon out now for a $25 gift card with the $100 purchase of diapers, wipes, formula and training pants so I think when we go to register there on Saturday we will get some diapers and wipes and then I'll keep the gift card towards things I don't get from the shower.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Bree - I saw pictures on your FB, SHE IS ADORABLE! And those cheeks.... ugh I love them! She is really so so precious. I'm glad that you were able to get the whole bottle situation figured out. I hope she lets you get on the computer soon so you can post a picture of that sweet girl for everyone to see.

Dini - That Target gift card deal sounds awesome! I'm planning on going there today, I'll have to see if ours is doing the same deal and maybe grab a few things. 


I turned my house upside down yesterday... my only goal yesterday was to give both dogs a haircut and baths. I ended up taking the sheets off my bed, moving the mattress to get the dust ruffle off, then I saw how dirty it was behind the bed, so I vacuumed all behind there, then saw how dirty the baseboard back there were so I wiped down all of the baseboards in my room, the hallway, the guest room, and baby's room, and dusted my room on top of giving both dogs haircuts and baths which is a feat in itself. I finally got my room put back together at 9pm lol. I was scrubbing and cleaning all day long. Today I decided to just switch the laundry that I already have going and then I'll vacuum the hallway and living area but then I'm going shopping. I need to get out of the house before I turn another room upside down. So off to vacuum I go, then outlet shopping and Target, HERE I COME!


----------



## maggz

Aw Bree congrats on your little girl. I'm so glad everything went well! :flower:

Haha sweet that sounds like what happened here the other day... doing one thing and realize something else really should be done too. Such a vicious cycle, isn't it! Good job though sounds like you were VERY effective in cleaning! I need to to the baseboards SO bad. Seriously. But they're super hard to clean though, and I don't wanna use the steamer on them so I don't take the paint off while I'm at it. 

Dini your DH doesn't like going to Ikea or all the stuff from Ikea? I think it's definitely in all men's genes to hate going there lol :haha: But yeah the Hemnes line is really nice, and I also like the Besta line, we have a TV stand from them and are planning to get an entertainment unit on the wall next to the TV from the same line. When our ship comes in you know... haha... 

DH came home last night and loved how the house looked :thumbup: It's so nice to have stuff decluttered like this we really need to keep it up... It's just so easy to let it go and it'll be messy again in no time. Hopefully by the time baby arrives we'll have more storage so each thing actually has its place. Oh, the dreams of organization I have hahahaha


----------



## Dini

Maggz, I think he just hates going there to tell you the truth. I haven't been in ages, I think I may see if I can get my girlfriend to go sometime soon. Its a bit over an hour away but we pass a great outlet on the way too. 

Ah Sweet, the cleaning you are doing, want to come here next? Lol, I'm trying to get the energy to do it all, but so far all I manage is a bit here and there. I just went through my basket of overflowing nailpolish and decided to keep just one brand which left me of about 28 bottles but I am taking oaver 30 to work tomorrow to let the girls take what they want. Didn't realize I had almost 60 bottles! My big priority is to organize some closets and drawers and unload the spare room that literally looks like a hoarders house lol. I have about 10 boxes of stuff to donate and I just can't get around the room to clean until we get those out, I'm hoping to get that done next weekend. So today I'm working on the closet and going to sweep and mop etc. My dog had an accident in her cage so I cleaned that. 

Good news is the back pain I was having is better, and I am feeling baby move more today, but I can tell you it feels more "distant" if that makes sense. He must have shifted position to be more towards my back or something. I also got two bibs and a cute newborn outfit in the mail from my Aunt today. It is really sweet of her. It was his first newborn outfit so far. I love getting little surprise things for him from people, makes it so real that he's on his way!


----------



## maggz

Dini with your DH's anxiety I could see why he hates it. Lots of people all being directed to go one way and one way only! I bet you'd have more fun going with a girlfriend, not to mention if there are outlets on the way :thumbup: 
Sounds like you've been productive too! Keep in mind that I don't work full time like you do, and school hasn't started yet, so I'm trying to be productive while I have whole days off! :) 
Aw that's sweet of your aunt. :) 

Looks like the two babyshowers I mentioned might be merged into one, to tell you the truth that would be great! That way it can all be co-ed, I don't have to worry about one of the showers being totally empty cause I have no close friends :cry: :haha: But seriously I think that would be a better way :D Hopefully it all works out, my DH's family is a little crazy and the cousin's wife that was gonna throw the other one doesn't really like them (it's her husband's family too) which is why I hadn't suggested merging them. But she suggested it so I just hope she and MIL work it out ;)


----------



## Dini

You are totally right about his anxiety issue, the first time we went together it was his idea but after that he didn't ever want to go again lol. 

I did get more done than I thought I would today, I washed all the dogs blankets and washed several of ours, put up some curtains and did dishes and put a bunch of clothes away. (I'm bad about leaving them in baskets) I also filled another trash bag with donate clothes and half a bag with handbags. I'm really trying to purge anything I think I may not use for a while I figure we are about to accumulate a ton of stuff!

The combined shower sounds great! DH wanted a coed shower and I thought it'd be fun but his uncles shot him down, meaning they wouldn't come, and he doesn't have a ton of friends, so it's girls only. I feel bad because he wanted to be a part of it.


----------



## treeroot

Oh boy, well, I tried to catch up, didn't realize I'd been away for a month. Now I'm ready for bed. 
But two notes:

Bree - congrats!

And I hope everything's ok with San Jan


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Bree!! 

I turned my room and the hall upside down this Monday too. One thing led to another, as you guys know. I ended up paying for it with a bad backache :| But I am nowhere close to getting everything done! I am in awe of all your plans - Maggz, Dini, Sweet and everyone who is so ahead of me getting things done! :) I did clear out the closet for baby stuff, I need to buy baby's own set of drawers and shelves for toy/book storage. Also need to paint the room! But I don't feel like doing much these days too!


----------



## maggz

Haha oops scratch that on the combined showers! Looks like they'll be separate after all. The cousin's wife is going for a very traditional girls only baby shower but MIL is doing a full on party it looks like. She told me she wants to do games and stuff but she told the cousin's wife that she's inviting people from her work? I'm like oh okay haha I guess it might turn into more like "Hey we're having a grandbaby" cause I've never met people from her work :haha: Oh well either way is honestly fine with me. 

Oh Mol I feel you. Hope your back is better. DH has been on me to go get some Dr Scholls haha I really need to, and I hope it will help my back. 

Aw Dini that sucks for your DH. Why wouldn't his uncles want a coed shower?


----------



## sweetbliss89

The cleaning cycle is really viscous! I had to get out of the house the last two days so I didn't tear it all apart.

Maggz - Sounds like you're going to have two very fun showers! I'm glad that your DH made it home safely and he liked the house! 

Dini - I'm glad that your back pain is finally starting to subside. Sounds like you're getting a lot done with cleaning out all of that stuff! 

Treeroot - Hope you're doing well! 


DH and I got hit with what feels like the atomic bomb yesterday. He's going to be getting orders and we'll have to move to California. We're both so blindsided. Neither one of us knew that was even an option with his job. As of right now it will be some time between July and August. So we'll have to make the move from SC to CA with both of our dogs, two vehicles, all of our belongings, and a 3-4 month old. I've been crying off and on since he told me. I've come to love where we live, it has become home and has been our first home together for the last 5 years. We love our town. And I don't know how I'll make that trip with an infant. Right now we're planning on him driving the moving truck while towing his car and I'll have to drive my car with both of the dogs and the baby. This all makes me want to just hide in the corner. I only slept 2 hours last night, I just couldn't turn off my mind. I just feel like my hopes and all I had planned are crushed. Right now we're only 4 hours from my sister, his dad and step mom, and only 6 hours from my aunt and grandma. Out there we're going to have nobody and it is soo expensive to travel back and forth. I'm sorry I'm complaining, I just don't know what to even do with myself at this point. I'm terrified.


----------



## treeroot

Oh sweetbliss89, of course you're rattled. That's a huge change on it's own, let alone an infant as well. I do hope as the months draw near you can come to terms and see some up-sides. But moving is just stressful no matter how far your going, so I know it'll be hard. Sounds like a good cry was/is in order for sure!


----------



## maggz

Wow sweet that's huge news! Were you not expecting for him to be stationed elsewhere? 
Do you know where he'll be stationed? Not to sound selfish but hopefully close to me! At least you'll have one friend in Cali and your baby too ;) 
The move will be stressful for sure, and you have every right to be upset right now. But please try to focus on the good things that could come from this... Cali is beautiful, there's good food (especially if you like Mexican), it's a chance to experience something new together, and last but not least, it's only temporary! If you end up not liking it, you know you only have to stay for a set amount of time and you can say "been there, done that." 

But I am sorry that it was such a surprise :/ :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: The military is just priceless, isn't it!


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, sweet and maggz, you're doing much better on the cleaning front than I am. I just get home from work, eat, and have no energy. I've been trying to get to bed before 8 pm lately just because I'm up pretty much every hour using the bathroom, then my days take a lot out of me. By 6 pm I'm home, but completely wiped.

Dini, glad your back pain is getting better.

Mol, don't overdo it. Take care of that back.

Tree, welcome back.

sweet, that's a huge change. Sorry you had to deal with that now. Adjusting to a big move like that is hard at the best of times. :hugs:

AFM, I have two students who are really loud and misbehaving all day lately. It's really exhausting and hard to get anything done. I teach 2nd grade, by the way. In two weeks, report cards are due in to the principal, so after that it will be a little bit more relaxed, but I have two written evaluations a week to get through until then, plus reading evaluations - have six students left to evaluate there. It's just rough when the two students are going crazy, and I have to get one kid to concentrate for a good 15 min. and keep the others quiet. Next two weekends will be spent marking and writing report cards - hopefully February will be quieter.


----------



## Dini

Oh sweet I'm so sorry, I'm sure that was a huge blow. It could be fun, but I would also be upset about not being near any family. You can talk to us as much as you need! 

Good to see you tree!


----------



## klink

Sweetbliss - Sorry you have so many changes coming up, I know too well how hard it is to live far away from family (mine is in Europe). :hugs:

Dini - I had it for a while too that Jace's movements where so faint and they told me he's probably turned towards my back or something.

Afm, Sorry that I've been on and off so many times. We had only a hotspot since we moved in but as of yesterday we have TV and good internet - yay :)
I sent off my visa today and I am sooo sooo nervous. It should be there tomorrow, so I hope I have an answer soon.

Anyone else struggling with really bad lower back and hip pain? :/ That's what I've been dealing with the past weeks and I am so glad once I hit 37 weeks. Thinking of having them induce me early.

Here's an update on my little bub. He weight 3lbs 5oz. His nose looks sooo huge! I love him regardless, but I am scared that it's an abnormally or something :( Gonna ask the doc on friday.
 



Attached Files:







10308730_1027104943982694_8415492269134232621_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sweetbliss89

Thanks everyone! Its nice to know that I can come here and vent to you all without being judged. I really appreciate all of you! 

Treeroot - DH and I are trying to focus more on the positives, well him more so than I. And many cries have been had and more are to be had I'm sure lol.

Maggz - No, we had no clue that he could even get stationed at this place. I'll PM you on FB with where it's at. I'm really struggling with being so far from family. Plane tickets will just be so expensive and we'd have to board our two dogs which we've never done and I've never been comfortable with the thought of it, they're our babies. 

Lacanadienne - I really hope February is more calm for you! Those kids sure sound exhausting lol. Only two more weeks until you're done those report cards, you can do it!


----------



## Mintastic

Hello ladies!

I have missed you! I see some of you on facebook but not all of you!
I'm sorry I stayed gone longer than I intended to. After losing my dad and just general holiday craziness I just got really overwhelmed. I hope I can get back into the habit of checking here regularly.

I could not read all the pages so please share big news with me either on here or message me privately if you want to catch up without rehashing what everyone else already knows.
I see that Bree had her baby so that is wonderful! I also see lots of bumps turned pink. I also think treeroot is a new person to me? So hello! unless my memory is really terrible in which case I am sorry.

Sadly, I see that jumpingo had a loss. I'm not sure when that happened but I will probably message her. Awful.

I will be 24 weeks tomorrow! All is pretty good with me. Just a quicky update for now. I am attaching a 21 week belly pic (I really need to take a new one - way bigger now) and my last scan which was at 19+4.
MIL got us a nice used bugaboo stroller for xmas with a bunch of accessories so that is one major purchase down.
Oh, and DH was able to feel kicks for the first time yesterday. So that was very exciting!

I hope everyone is well and that I can get a bit more caught up on journals and things over the 3-day weekend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150115_180736.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0486_1 (1).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dini

Mint it's so good to see you!!! You look beautiful and so does baby! That's so nice about the stroller! Congrats on Vday also :). 

I only have two days left till third trimester! Hard to believe it's almost here but 40 weeks still seems so far off to me.


----------



## treeroot

I get hip pain when I sleep klink, but I'm able to manage it ok. I hope the pain eases up during the the next 7-10 weeks. Allllmost there!


Hey Min! I remember seeing you on other threads around here, but I must have joined this thread after that.
I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, that's a really hard thing to go through.
You are looking great though; pics are wonderful.


----------



## klink

Yay Mint is back :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Hey again Mint and Treeroot! :hi:


----------



## sweetbliss89

So glad you're back Mint! You look great! And congratulations on 24 weeks! Did you happen to find out if it is a boy or girl or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## swampmaiden

dini, I get the same feelings with the baby movement sometimes.. like the baby has moved deeper inside so the movements feel father away or deeper, and its tough to feel with my hand.. then other days its like my stomach is bulging like an alien the movements are so close to surface!!

sweetbliss, I hope the next few months brings you enough time to get used to the idea of moving. Have you considered enlisting someone to go along with you for the drive, so you can take care of the baby and the dogs while they do most the driving and keep you company? perhaps your sister? As a native californian myself, this is a great state, but nothing compares to being close to family. Are you guys moving to San Diego? He going to be stationed at Pendleton?

klink, i was getting some bad hip pain also, but I switched how I sleep at night its its mainly all gone away. Instead of having 2 or 3 pillows under my head, I now only have one very squishy feather pillow, and I use a long body pillow that I keep slightly tucked under my stomach and between my knees. It doesnt seem like much, but its really been helping! I was battling some excruciating back pain for awhile, which my midwife said was from my sleeping position.

Also, is there is a facebook page for our group? Im on the March Mallows one, but Id like to join this groups too if I could.. Im way more active on Facebook anyways just because its on my phone


----------



## maggz

Will catch up in a little bit but swamp pm me your email and I'll add you to the fb group:) that goes for all of you other ones as well!:)


----------



## Mintastic

Dini - Vday? 

treeroot- have you tried either 2 pillows between your legs or a long flexible pillow? I found out a lot of people put the pillow between their thighs or knees but let their ankles fall. Propping up an ankle also can help with the hip pain. 

Swewtbliss- we are staying team yellow all the way! 

Is anyone still waiting to find out sex? Or are all the yellows left now yellow-by-choice or by law? 

I don't know why but six months today feels like a big milestone to me. I guess six months sounds really really pregnant to me - like not just a little bit. 

Any US ladies doing anything special for the long weekend?


----------



## maggz

Hey Mint happy to see you here again! :) Vday is 24 weeks, when the baby's viability outside the womb increases significantly. It's now over 50%!
And yes I agree that 6 months sounds very very pregnant, I know exactly what you mean! Can't believe I'm in my 7th month, I didn't know how I thought I would feel but I thought I'd be a lot more pregnant. I still wonder if people notice my belly when I'm out and about lol. 

Dini and swamp I don't know about those "deep" movements as it seems like this little one is constantly poking my belly button! Hahaha it's so funny it's like he has his foot on the belly button and just pushes out constantly. DH and I were trying to feel exactly what it was last night and decided it must be a foot. :cloud9: So cute. 

swamp did your back pain go away? I just bought some Dr Scholl's inserts in hopes of it getting a little better. I'm actually quite excited to go to work so I can try them out tonight! Haha. It's the little things, right ;) 

I'm in a pickle! I have some coupons for Gymboree since my sisters were here and spent a bunch of money there, I got basically 50% off everything in their store (there's an outlet 20 min away from here). Now that we will definitely be having a shower, what should I get from there? Should I start getting bigger clothes? I don't want to get stuff that people will most likely be getting us, so probably no sizes newborn-6mo? Would that be realistic? I don't want to waste the 50% off but I also wanna be smart about it. I wish I had a half-off at ikea. :haha: I must be entering some serious nesting mode, all I think about is furniture and decorating. Bahh.


----------



## maggz

Oh! And happy third tri to me! :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Maggz - when do the coupons expire? I always buy people 1yr old clothes for showers because no one else does so that is probably a safe bet - or even 14month ones would be even safer. 
Does 3rd tri start at 27 or 28 weeks?


----------



## lacanadienne

klink, glad to hear your little one is still doing well.

I don't know about hip pain - I get sciatic pain once in a while because I'm on my feet a lot, but it seems to be better this week. Might be because I started aquafitness and I started back at yoga.

Mint, you look fantastic! Welcome back.

maggz, I would err on the side of bigger clothes, yes. But if you have a bit of time before the coupon expires, then wait a bit so you can figure stuff out.

And to all reaching 3rd trimester, congrats! I hit 27 weeks last Sunday, but have been too busy to really think about it. I'm doing my diabetes screen tomorrow since it's hard for me to get off work during the week. Wish me luck!


----------



## maggz

Lol mint if only more people thought like that ;) most people consider it 3rd tri at 27 weeks although some do at 28! So whatever floats your boat :) just like with the first/second tri debate. 

Lacanadienne congrats to you too! 
The thing with the coupon is that it expires jan 25th. Otherwise I would totally wait until after the showers.


----------



## Mintastic

Lacanadienne - good luck on your glucose test! 

Here's a pic from today actually since the other one is already out-of-date. Rapid expansion time!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0595_1.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sweetbliss89

Swamp - No, it'll be Edwards that he'd be stationed at. I had no clue that there were even Marines at Edwards but apparently there are a few. Are you close to there or are you down by San Diego? You're right, nothing compares to being near family. I don't think I'd ever care where we lived, but being relatively close/within reach of family is just so special to me. We have thought about having one of my sisters to ride with me but we aren't sure if they'd be able to because it'll be right around the time when they'll be going back to college. We'll see, I'm still thinking about having DH's car shipping and just letting the military move all of our stuff so DH and I can just ride together. 

Mint - You're way stronger than I am! I needed to know what this baby was asap haha. Are you letting people guess though? If so, I want to guess! You should do one of those babypoll things lol Six months really is very pregnant! Just think in another 2 weeks it'll be about 6 months since you got that BFP :) 

Maggz - I'd go buy whatever you find that you like, don't worry about the sizes. Just don't take the tags off that way if you get an abundance of one size at your showers you can just exchange what you bought at gymboree for a different size. 

Lacandienne - Good luck on your glucose test tomorrow!


----------



## treeroot

Yes, I use a pillow Mint, but I do need to get a long body pillow. Last night was rough so perhaps a little shopping is in order today.

Oh, and I guess I'm team yellow, but my anatomy scan is on Wednesday, so my official status will result after that;). I haven't decided if I want a secret envelope that I can look at later if I change my mind closer to though.


I hope you have fun shopping Maggz, despite the decision dilemma:)
And how are you feeling these days?

I'm looking at planning a multi-day hiking trip with my sister, and the earliest we could do it would be at 31/32 wks. Am I crazy? I feel like I'm just starting to get some motivation back at 20 wks, but we do a hike every year and I don't want to miss this one. It won't be like most of the others though - I won't have a big pack to carry. Just my water each day.


----------



## Mintastic

Treeroot - my last hike I found I couldn't do as much as I usually can and I needed to go a lot slower, I was still coming out of first tri fatigue then though. I think it would be better now but by 31 weeks it might be bad again. You should ask your doctor or midwife. And if they give the go-ahead stick to something not slippery, buy better boots and poles if you need to. Bring more snacks and water than you think you need, and make sure someone has cell service or some other way to get help in an emergency.


----------



## maggz

Mint you look great. Look at that bump :D 

Treeroot thanks for asking I'm doing good, mostly! My back just hurts which sucks and I know I should be doing something about it, but why is it so hard to get going? At least I'm starting yoga next week so I'm hoping that will help, but I'm also starting school again which means sitting in the classroom 4 hours a day. BUT I'm lucky to not have any major issues and I kinda feel bad for whining about it. 

I think if you're an experienced hiker, and the routes each day are safe and maybe a little easier than what you would normally do, you should be fine. Mint's advice sounds solid, too. I find right now that when I'm at work, walking back and forth to tables, talking to people, carrying plates (or nothing at all), it really takes the wind out of me and whenever I stop at a table or the server station I have to stabilize my breath (haha). So this whole "out of breath" thing is not just a myth! So that's something you might want to account for. Would there be an option for you to stay back maybe one of the hiking days?


----------



## treeroot

Ya, I've done quite a bit of internet perusing to get examples of other pregnant hikers and come up with similar hints as to the ones that Mint suggested. Including poles, which I'm definitely going to get. Do you have a pair Mint? I haven't actually looked into them yet, but it's been on my to-buy list anyway ('cause I'm getting older haha).

My concern is certainly that I'm going to be too optimistic about my capabilities. Though, over the years I've learned a lot about planning our trips.

Thing is we're hiking a 890 km (553 miles) trail, bit by bit each year until we've completed the whole thing. Usually we're carrying all our sleeping gear, clothes and food for hikes 4-7days long. One section of the trail we haven't done yet, and I've sort of left available for this situation, is where there really isn't a lot of camping options but a lot of great B&B choices.

Soooo, this hike would be staying at a B&B each night and hiking during the day (with pick-up and drop-off available). Sounds like a vacation to me:)
The problem is that at a glance, most of the trail in this section looks fairly challenging, though it's often hard to tell.

I'm sure I don't have to book anything soon, so early in the season, and I'll be able to judge my fitness level much better as I continue to grow....but it's totally on my mind! It's one of those things I get so excited about each year, and love planning for. Darn pregnancy obviously wasn't timed right lol!


My goodness, I think that's the longest post I've written so far. If you're not a hiker, you won't find it interesting. If you are, let's talk! ;)


----------



## Dini

Mint it's so funny you asked about when the third trimester starts. I was about to ask it as well because I thouht 27 weeks, which I am today!! But all my apps still have me in the second. When I look it up most websites say 28 weeks but I feel like they mean when you start your 28th week so technically when you're 27 weeks you've completed 27 weeks and are now starting the 28th week. 

So I'm considering myself in the third trimester today!! Those apps are dumb!

Maggz I think you need to come organize for me lol. 

I got my babies r us registry done today with my MIL. That was fun, but everything is so expensive I just don't think I'll get most of the big stuff but I guess we will see. I have my heart set on this play yard from ingenuity that has hippos on it and there is a bouncer and swing that match but they are pricey. But she knows how much I want them so I'm hoping she passes on the word.


----------



## Dini

Oh and I forgot to say, Mint you look beautiful!! 

Also, baby seems to be moving more today and the movements don't seem quite as deep but deeper than a few weeks ago. It's so weird!


----------



## maggz

Wow treeroot that's some distance to cover! Where is this hike?
I'm guessing maybe you shouldn't make concrete plans until you're a little further along, but if they have transportation available then maybe you could skip out on one or two days if you're not feeling up for it?
Sorry I'm a hiking novice ;) 

Dini awesome you got your registry done! I'm going tomorrow with my husband's aunt and cousin to do it. DH was like don't worry you just go! Haha :) He's happy to get out of walking the entire baby store, although he's more than willing to go when we have an actual purpose. Caveman gene, just go on a hunt for a specific thing. :haha:
I noticed that with the apps too, but I'm like whatever! I'm in third tri no matter what you say ;) Hahahah... It's the same though how people count months... like I'm in my seventh month but if people ask me I say I'm six months pregnant. 
I hope you get that pack and play and bouncer :D 

We cleaned a little today, I think I'm about done convincing DH that we need a new vacuum... The Hoover we have is just not cutting it. But I don't know what to get I feel like all of them are destined to fail on this endless carpet we have - especially with the combination of my long hair and our dog's short black hairs that stick everywhere. 
Anyways, I'm about to pass out I'm so tired... good night all :sleep:


----------



## treeroot

You're absolutely right maggz, There's flexibility available in either having shorter days (as long as there's cell reception to call for a different pick up location) or having a relax day at the B&B. I've learned over the years to build as much flexibility into our hikes as possible, since we've definitely run into trouble before. 
Oh ya the trail: https://brucetrail.org/places
It runs from Niagara Falls to the top of a peninsula in Georgian Bay.

My mom got us a small Dyson as a housewarming gift, and it works really well. I think they have a hair-specific one as well.We need to do some major major major cleaning of my house. I should work on something today...I just need to find the motivation to do it.

I bought a body pillow yesterday. They didn't have a Snoogle but a Mama Sleep EZ (Jolly Jumper) which seemed to be the same thing. Hips not as sore last night, so that's good.Walking around baby and maternity stuff made me want to strut my belly for the first time. Like I was proud to be in the club.:haha:
You ladies ever get that feeling at all when you're shopping?


----------



## klink

treeroot - I am 30 weeks and I don't think I could go on a hike lol. He's up in my ribs with his feet so it seems, and sometimes I can hardly breathe. 

We did our baby registry for the shower with babies r us as well and yes, it is super expensive. I got a little nervous today cause we were talking about my babyshower and I won't have it until the end of february/ beginning of march, which is ok I guess, considering that my due date is March 26. But the last scan, little bub measured already a week ahead and I feel like I won't be able to go all the way to 40 weeks. 
Also I told DH grandma how we wanted to buy the packnplay soon that we picked out and she told me to wait until the shower, but to be quite honest, that thing is $170 and she already told me that her and my aunt are gonna buy the crib (which I hope they buy the one that's on my registry and not the one my aunt showed me, cause even though it doesn't look bad, I don't really like it. I didn't tell her that though, cause I don't wanna be ungrateful :( ). That leaves me with my MIL and DH other aunt, which DH other aunt gets me the diaper bag I want. So there's not many people left to buy me that stuff, and I wanna make sure, that I get the few things that I really want. There is seriously no other pack'n play that I liked and in the beginning, he's gonna sleep in that since it comes with a bassinet.


----------



## Dini

The play yard I want is like $179 too but I'm hoping someone goes in together to get it and that I can get my dad to buy the $329 travel system. But you should wait till after your shower because if you don't get it you might get gift cards and cash and if it's at babies r us you get a discount on things you didn't get starting at 4 weeks before your due date. Just my opinion though.

I'm so exhausted. Work is wearing me out! My pelvis and hips hurt so bad after I get off and today my legs are swollen. I hope I can do this another 13 weeks. I can't afford to take off before he's due.


----------



## maggz

treeroot that's cute haha like you're in the club! I forget that I have the bump a lot of the time, until I go bend over or something hahaha. 

klink people might wanna go in on stuff together like Dini mentioned! Don't give up hope at least, but then you can get stuff at a discount when it gets closer to your due date and you have plenty of time for returns and exchanges, so I wouldn't worry too much. Can you mention to your aunt that you found a crib that you like even more than the one she showed you? That way you show that you appreciate it and like that one but you just saw another one that's so awesome you can't resist it hahaha. 

I went to register today, it was fun but I did put a lot of stuff on there that I don't think will be necessary! I might just modify it online, I don't wanna be flooded with stuff. It's just so easy to scan away at the store hahahaha.


----------



## klink

Oh yea I modified my list today and only left the things on there that I think we really need and that we really want. I sent it to the few people that will attend the babyshower so when she looks at it she'll see the crib we like lol
Oh I didn't know that you get it cheaper four weeks before your due date. I don't even know when my babyshower will be though and I'm scared that it's too last minute for people. My MIL is throwing it and she'll be in Thailand for 3 weeks and will send out the invitations after....
I told her if she'll give me a date I can send out invitations, but she said it's ok and she got it. So I guess I just have to wait. It just sucks cause I have friends that are working and I really don't only want to have relatives there. I'm also scared that I'll only go up to 37 weeks, since my mom delivered my brother that early and then I'm not gonna have everything for him. We bought our car seat used and we are gonna buy a matching stroller used as well. Right now we just can't afford all new stuff, and the pack and play is the only thing I really want new. 
I told DH grandma and aunt that I'll be grateful no matter what, but that I'd rather have the pack n play for the babyshower than the crib, since he's not gonna sleep in the crib until he can roll over anyways.

Dini - You poor thing! :/ Hip pain really sucks. It already sucks for me just being at home but like I already said, I couldn't imagine being up on my feet and working all day right now. Hope you'll be able to work as long as possible :hugs:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sounds like a lot of you are getting your registries set up, yay! I did one with Babies R Us and one online with Target. I go through and edit each of them pretty often lol.

Treeroot - That hike sounds really awesome. It seems like you'll have a lot of options that will help make it possible for you to do even being pregnant. 

Maggz - I have a shark vacuum and love it!


----------



## treeroot

I don't think I'm doing a registry (I don't think I'm having a baby shower for that matter). But it sounds like fun!

We had a warm day yesterday and went for a little hike in the woods. When I got out of the car I cried - seriously. It was just so nice not to have the air hurt my face and I felt so comfortable...so it was a happy cry.
I even exposed my belly for a bit so the baby could experience natural light lol. 
(Temp was 3°C (37°F))


----------



## Karen916

Good morning, everyone!

Sorry I've been away so long. I've been trying to get as much rest as possible lately so I haven't been as diligent with catching up on the thread.

Sweetbliss, so sorry to hear about the unexpected move. Big changes are hard enough to deal with when they aren't surprises. :( I hope you will end up loving where you're going, though!

Welcome back, Mint! Great to see you. Your ultrasound pic is so great! What an adorable little nose!!

Treeroot, glad you had a nice hike, and I'm looking forward to hearing the news from your anatomy scan!

Lacanadienne, I bet you'll feel so great when you get those report cards done!

klink, hope everything works out for you regarding your shower! :)

Congrats to everyone moving onto new milestones in their pregnancies!!

AFM, I am doing ok, happily no infections for over 2 months now, but I am having soooooo much muscle pain. It started about a week and a half ago with the feeling of a muscle pull in the groin, just from standing up off the couch. So lame. I mentioned it to my OB when I saw her last week and she said it is attributable to muscles in the pelvic area loosening up to prepare for childbirth. Throughout the week, the discomfort really spread... now I'm feeling bad muscle aches in the back of my thighs, my lower abdomen, and tons in the groin. Walking or bending to pick things up hurts, but the worst is turning over in bed. I toss and turn a lot, but everytime I do, it feels like I'm being stabbed or punched in that area. Ouch! Last night wasn't quite as bad as the nights prior, so I'm hoping maybe a little relief is coming my way.

Has anyone else experienced this type of muscle pain?

I also found out at my OB appointment that my hemoglobin is a little low. She said it's nothing to be alarmed by now, but that it will drop even lower once I have the baby, so it's good to address it now. I don't want to take an iron supplement because they've made me sick in the past, so I've been trying to up my iron intake with diet. I found a good protein-enriched oatmeal that is high in iron, and I mix it with a granola cereal that is also high in protein and iron, and I find that on days when I eat that, I don't feel quite as tired in the afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## klink

Treeroot - It warmed up here a bit too but probably for not too long.

Karen - Oh I am so tired too lately! Sorry to hear about your muscle pain! My groin area hurts too but mostly just on one side and now my lower back on that side and my entire leg are starting to hurt too. I feel like I'm getting so heavy lol But I don't have stabbing pains :/ Maybe you should ask your OB again about stabbing pains?


----------



## Dini

Gosh Karen that pain sounds terrible! I hope you get some relief soon!! Glad to hear your infections are under control though. 

I'm finding the fatigue is getting bad again, getting theough my usual shift is harder than usual and that's saying a lot! I kind of wonder if I'm anemic as well as I keep getting told I look pale at times or my lips are blue.


----------



## klink

Karen I think I might have spoken too soon lol Now I get shooting pains in my inner thigh whenever I walk or bend over or sit too long. I think it's sciatic nerve pain!


----------



## maggz

Okay so we went out and bought a car today! DH came to the realization it wouldn't make sense to have a Mustang anymore lol so we went looking and I was totally not gonna drive a new car home as I like to sleep on big decisions like those - but we ended up driving home a new car! I'm very happy with it it's a Mazda cx7. My sister has a Mazda and they love it so I hope this one will treat us well :dance:
Only downside is the paperwork took a while so we missed our hospital tour. Oh well lol I got a new one scheduled in two weeks. 

Sorry you guys are having pains and aches :( I'm really looking forward to my first yoga lesson this Wednesday I hope it will relief my back! 

Ooh sweet I'm gonna look up your registry see if I get any ideas or stuff I forgot :) Feel free to look at mine too haha


----------



## klink

Yay for having a new car maggz! :) We bought our car in october and once we are situated and I'll be able to work we will get me a car too so I don't always have to wait for DH to come home to do stuff.


----------



## treeroot

Ah, sorry the real aches and pains are starting for you ladies. I feel like that's generally the joys of third trimester.

Hey speaking of trimesters...I'm still nauseous, it sucks. Most of last week was pretty good, but I lost my breakfast on the weekend, and had some dry heaves this morning. So it come and goes. I'm just being patient that there's more "going" then "coming" now.

Maggz, congrats on the car! That's a big and existing purchase!

My DH is currently building our second vehicle. I told him it needs to be done before the little one arrives. We do have a back up - but it also needs some fixing. Ugh.

Ok maggz, I'm going to use you as motivation. I'm been meaning to get started on yoga and the class is tomorrow.


----------



## Karen916

Maggz, congrats on the new car! How fun. :)

Klink, sorry to hear you've been having the pains, too! And treeroot, sorry about the nausea! Hope you both feel better soon.

I have another appointment with my OB on Monday, as we are on a 2-week schedule now instead of 4, but if things get worse before then I'll call her. It's really all muscular pain, though, so I think everything is fine with my little flower. :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Treeroot - I'm not having a shower either but I made the registries as my "to-do" lists so I knew what I still needed to get lol. That's great that you were able to get out and go on a little hike! 

Karen - That's great that you haven't had any infections for two months! That muscle pain sounds awful, I'm sorry! Keep it up with the high iron diet, I hope that you're able to manage it that way!

Maggz - Congrats on the new car! Woohooo! Let me know if the yoga helps your back, I might need to look into that if you say it helps. I couldn't find your registry, what is the registry #?


I'm joining all of you on the aches and pains train. My back has been hurting really bad lately. On a good note though I finished the bookshelf I was making for the baby's room! I'll post a picture once we get it moved into her room, I let it on the porch overnight to finish drying. I still need to get a few baskets for it but that is no biggie. Have any of you been feeling your baby's hiccups? I think it is the sweetest thing!


----------



## MolGold

Oh so sorry so many of you have bad aches. I am tired a lot and achey at times but nothing out of the ordinary yet.

Also I love that so many of you Maggz, Dini, Tree - have set up a registry! I went to look at baby things with DH to pick out stuff we'll be buying later and loved a cot and a stroller. My sister wants to buy the cot at the 10 day baby welcoming ceremony. Is a cot for a newborn a good idea?

Sweet I am sorry about the overwhelming move :( I hope you and DH can travel together to make it easier.

Mint you look fab! We are a day apart aren't we? Also team yellow :) Is there anyone else who is too?

Treeroot good luck with the hike!

yay new car Maggz! I too did the same thing, went looking and ended up trading our car :)

Karen hope the iron levels go up with diet. Glad of infection free 2 months :)

Sanjan I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

AFM Ive been battling an achey wisdom tooth that I cant do much about. :| Today it isnt so bad but mealtimes are horrible. Other than that - Happy Vday to me :) Soon to cross 2nd tri and I still cant believe it!


----------



## klink

Sorry for your wisdom tooth pain Mol :/ Is there anything a dentist could do while you're pregnant?

We bought a used stroller today and it's not the same color as our car seat, but we are gonna get a car seat cover that matches :) If we even have to. The lady said to get back to her in a couple weeks and see, cause she might get a new travel system, and if that's the case then we'll get the car seat with base for free :)

I talked to DH's aunt and I'm getting now the pack n play that I want instead of the crib for the babyshower :) 

Hope everyone is doing alright. x :flower:


----------



## maggz

I'm not kidding you guys I think this child will soon break its way out of my belly! :rofl:

Thanks you all, I'm glad we got it situated, treeroot we were in the same situation as you, we had (have) two cars but both of them needed fixing and one of them is an old Jeep that I honestly don't think is safe enough for a baby, the other one was a 2-door Mustang. So go figure haha. 

I saw your stroller klink on fb! Looks nice :D 

sweet I'll look it up after I take my nap haha I'm about to fall asleep at this table right here. Must move to the couch ;)


----------



## klink

Haha maggz I feel the same way! His kicks actually hurt me now :/


----------



## lacanadienne

To all of you with aches and pains, I hope it gets better soon. I've been having sciatic pain on and off, and some pulling sensations in my abdomen, but nothing too bad yet (fxed).

Karen, if you do end up having to take an iron supplement, check out Trophic Iron (https://well.ca/products/trophic-chelazome-iron_84595.html). It's a more absorbable form of iron, and it worked great for me - I've had trouble with a lot of forms. The only thing you have to watch out for is not to take it around calcium if possible. You just take one capsule a day.

Maggz, congrats on the new car. DH and I have to go car shopping soon - it's on our to-do list for the next two weekends because we both have two-door cars that wouldn't work for car seats. Our front-runner is currently the Hyundai Sonata.

AFM, sorry - it seems I'm always complaining about work. I actually do like my job sometimes, I promise, but my class has been really hectic, and I just can't wait to be finished evaluations and report cards so that I can have a bit more rest. I ended today with a huge tantrum from one of my students who hit another student, and two other students imitating her screams and running around in the hallway. Two more days with the students, then a few days of report cards. After that, I won't be as worried about getting stuff done.


----------



## MolGold

lancadienne - my mom is a teacher who teaches high school, and I believe you when you say its a hard job :( Students can be rough and hurtful. And the paperwork is enormous! I sometimes tell Mom though I work longer hours, I could never teach for the lack of patience :|

Klink - Apparently nothing invasive tooth-related can be done while pregnant. I am using Clove oil and antibiotics for now. Also no painkiller other than paracetamol which hardly works at all, so I am choosing to bear it and take soft foods for now.
Also, I am inspired by your ideas of matching stuff! I am thinking of buying atleast the baby gear before I am full term - though I'll have to buy everything in yellow / neutral colors :|

We had last 3 hospitals to check out where our OB was affiliated, and apparently 2 of those aren't covered by DHs insurance - so our work was made easy as we anyway preferred the third one. Also Dh's new medical insurance has a higher claim limit and ALSO covers full cost unlike a 20% copay of mine.. yay!!


----------



## Karen916

Thanks for the recommendation, lacanadienne! :)

Klink, yay for getting your stroller, and things sorted out re: the pack and play! It's so fun getting these things in order. I can't wait to start getting more baby stuff set up around the house. We have the crib put together but have yet to start building our change table. I'm not sure if I'd be able to help much depending on how heavy it is, so we might need to wait until a time when my parents are over. We'll see. 

Mol, sorry about your achey tooth! That's too bad that you can't really treat it. I hope you can find a reduction in pain anyhow!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## klink

I heard chewing on whole cloves apparently helps with toothaches too! I hope it gets better sooner vs. later! And good thing that you don't have to co pay anything! :) Our insurance covers it fully without co pay too! What a relieve!

Karen, when are your parents coming over? :) Do they live close to you or is it gonna be a longer visit?

Afm, they received my visa stuff, now I have to wait for a letter in the mail how they gonna process it further.
Surprisingly FIL and DH worked their things out and FIL is super excited for Jace to get here (at least from what DH said.). He said he wants to get something for the baby, doesn't matter how much it costs, so I might have him get the crib and mattress, so I can put the bedding on the crib, and then have Jace nap in the crib every now and then to make the transition easier later on. 

DH had a second job pretty much guaranteed and now today they sent him an e-mail, that they decided to hire someone else. He was waiting all week on them to give him his work schedule. So annoying!

Also, even though DH aunt said she was gonna get us the pack'n play instead she kept telling DH on the phone, how we are not even gonna use it and all that stuff. Good for her that she never used hers, but I know for sure that we are gonna use ours! that's where he's gonna sleep for the first months and we are also gonna take it when we are traveling, since we have friends in different states and definitely gonna visit them. They also tried to tell us, what we can afford right now to buy and what not. I mean I'm glad that they are so concerned about all that stuff and they really helped out a lot too, but I'd rather not have them tell us what to buy and what not. It's not their money, it's not their child and we know whats best for us.


----------



## treeroot

So I've always wanted to go dog sledding, and I'm looking for at least a couple fun things for hubby and I to do before June. I was just looking it up and everything looked good; I was getting excited. Went to read the FAQs and at the bottom:

*I&#8217;m pregnant, is dogsledding safe?* 
_No!_ Dogsledding is on a similar risk level as horseback riding. We hope we will get to meet you next year! 

Bah.



Anyone trying something new this season?


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, sorry about the tooth, but yay for the insurance and hospital situation getting sorted out!

Karen, DH put together the change table on his own, so maybe yours can too. It wasn't heavy - the instructions just weren't super clear so he had to re-do it a few times.

Klink, it's good if DH and your FIL are working things out. It's never a good feeling to be estranged from family, especially when a baby is on the way. Too bad about the aunt, though, especially if she said she was going to get the pack-n-play.

Tree, too bad about the dog sledding. Not really trying anything new, no - I'm just too busy.

AFM, had a better day at school (finally). I sat my students down this morning and had a little chat with them and they seemed calmer after that. I got my last evaluation done, and corrected - still have to grade it - so report cards won't be as hard to do. Just have to get evaluations for my students who were absent, and get through one more day with the kiddos before I get all the reports done. Home stretch! I'm planning on taking a break from evaluations for a bit after that.


----------



## klink

Treeroot - Sorry that you can't go dogsledding :hugs: but maybe it's better that way. You don't want that sleigh to tip over with you in it.

lacanadienne - Good that your students are calmer now! Hopefully it takes some stress off of you.

Yea I'm glad they work their stuff out, but I'm not ready yet. He said a lot of mean things about me, DH and the baby and I can't let it go like this. He said I attacked him, which I don't even know how cause after we moved out I never talked to him anymore lol However I told DH I don't mind going out for lunch or dinner with him every now and then. I can still be nice even though I am super mad. Just he wants to have this talk to clear out the air and expects me to apologize but when i reflect on everything I really do not see anything that I did wrong and he is someone who likes to blame others for his mistakes.
I will just let it go until I am ready for it, since he was the one who brought us in this situation.


----------



## Karen916

Lacanadienne, glad to hear things are going better at work! There is light at the end of the tunnel! :)

Klink, I'm glad your DH and FIL are working things out. I don't blame you for not wanting to be all buddy buddy with him, though! Hurtful words take a long time to heal. Just do what you're ready to do. :) Sorry to hear about the job. Hopefully another one will come along soon!

My parents do live nearby, it's just that with my and DH's differing work schedules it's not always easy to schedule a few hours for them to come over. But we'll probably do one of the next few Sundays. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## maggz

I don't have time to catch up completely, going to class! But I just wanted to say klink maybe it's a European thing haha Americans think we're rude ;) MIL was offended at something I said to her a couple of months ago and went to DH and his brother and told them how she was hurt. I felt like an ass that she felt hurt but honestly I don't think I said anything wrong. (I did call her and smooth things over.) Also I hated that she didn't just say something to me at the time instead of bringing it to DH. 
Then I'm pretty sure I offended FIL too a couple of weeks later although he didn't say anything but I'm just so tired of the way they treat DH and expect him to pick up their slack (he's really the parent) that I called him to arrange some stuff on behalf of DH and I made sure to be polite but firm.
In the end DH was like well that's their issue if they take stuff the wrong way, they're just gonna have to learn how you talk, you can't always be scared to say stuff cause they may or may not get hurt. I loved that he took my side on it, but honestly he was pissed at his parents at the time haha. 

Anyways, just thought it was funny! All is good with my in-laws though but I understand that you can't just forgive and forget like that! Especially if he's expecting you to apologize.


----------



## klink

Oh my gosh, DH dad is the same way! He complains about me to DH but never really tells me what's bothering him and that's why we are in this mess. He said he wants to buy something for the baby and that it doesn't matter how much it costs (he has a decent amount of money since he owns two bars). He told DH to pick whatever, so I picked a nursery set that comes with a convertible crib, changing table and dresser. If we get this, I'll be nice and call him though to say thank you for getting Jace the furnitre. I'll be saying Jace instead of us so he knows it's for his grandson and not just for us lol


----------



## Breeelizabeth

https://se.uploads.im/t/jb3D0.jpg

Better late than never, right?! For all you ladies who haven't seen her, this is miss Charlotte (Did I mention she sleeps 10+ hours a night and most of the day, hello dream baby!)

I hope you're all well, once again my slackness has prevented me from catching up, so this is just a quick post while missy is asleep and I'll reply to you all.

AFM and bubs, Charlotte is 2 and a bit weeks old. She weighs 200g above her birth weight and her big head is on the 85th percentile (Full of brains ;) ). I'm suffering PND and have been given anti-depressants so hopefully they kick in soon and which is why I've been so slack on this thread. Basically if it doesn't involve laying in bed or feeding/changing the baby, I can't be bothered doing it. 
I'll be back in a few hours to write a real reply.
xxx


----------



## klink

She is so gorgeous Bree! :) sorry for your depression, hopefully you'll be back on track soon! :hugs:


----------



## maggz

That's a good way to do it klink. This passive aggressive way of talking behind my back annoys me. If you have something to say, talk to me! 

Bree what a gorgeous little girl you have!!! :flower: I hope the antidepressants kick in asap and you start feeling better. I'm proud of you for getting help right away! 

Got home from work at 10.30pm to a dirty kitchen (partly my fault) so I spent the last hour scrubbing it down. Insane? Maybe a little. 
Good news of the day is I get to drop one of my classes since I don't need it anymore! So either I'll have a lighter course load or take an extra class to up my chances of getting into my school of choice next fall. It really made my day that I don't need the class :D 

Sorry I'm being sucky about catching up you guys, I am reading everything though! Hope you're all doing really well xx


----------



## Dini

Bree she is adorable!! Absolutely beautiful! I hope those antidepressants start working soon. They can take about 3 weeks or so but we totally understand! We are hear if you need to talk. Just take care of yourself!

Klink, so sorry about your FIL situation, but glad him and DH are doing better. I hope he gets Jace the furniture, it sounds lovely. 

I woke up really early today, but actually slept a bit last night. My carpal tunnel wakes me about every 30 min to an hour but last night wasn't as bad, the night before I was up at 2 am and nothing I did would help the pain or the numbness, had to get up and walk around the house..so I had 3 hours of sleep and had to teach the Advanced Cardiac Life Support class at work for 8 hours but it was an easy class so it wasn't too bad. 

I go in for my 1hr glucose screening this morning in 2 hours, I am praying I pass but have a feeling I won't. I have PCOS with insulin resistance and am nearly 35 and overweight, with a big family history of diabetes so I'm at a high risk for GD. No signs of it so far, but it still worries me. Also getting my TDaP shot today..lots of needles for me! After all the fun, I'm picking MIL up and going to do the registry at Target. We did Babies R Us last weekend. I really want to buy some of the things I have on it but am going to try to wait till the shower which is in 5 more weeks. I just want to put some things in his room when it's finished, which will hopefully be this weekend. I think I will buy some baskets for his close and cabinets though.


----------



## Karen916

Bree! So great to see you. What a beautiful picture - Charlotte is absolutely lovely! And how great that she is such a good sleeper. I'm so sorry to hear you've been suffering with PND. I hope the prescription will help you feel better soon! And to echo what has been said, we are all here for you, anytime you want/need to chat or vent! :hugs:

Klink, that would be awesome if FIL could get that for Jace! I hope it will work out.

Maggz, that's nice that you get to drop that extra class! Anything to lighten the load is great, I'm sure! :)

Dini, I'm sorry to hear about your aches and sleep troubles! You are doing amazing, though!! :thumbup: Good luck with the GD and Tdap tests! And have fun making the registry afterward! :)

I am so glad it's the weekend. It was a pretty tiring week. I was doing okay at work until midway through last night, and then when I got up to drop off my 2nd student and bring back my 3rd, I felt so incredibly weak and tired I thought I may have to go home. But, I didn't want to cancel on anyone so late in the game, so I just took some deep breaths, popped a couple hard candies in case my blood sugar was low, and somehow made it through the rest of the night. Hopefully that was just a fluke and not indicative of the rest of my time. :S 

But tonight will be great; my husband and I got a couple gift cards to a restaurant we love, but that is too expensive for us to go to more than once or twice a year, so we're going to go for a date night tonight. Can't wait! Then tomorrow some of my family and some of his family are coming over for a poker game. We'll see if I can win some money for baby shopping, lol.

Happy Weekend, everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

MolGold - I hope that you've been able to find some sort of relief for your tooth.

Klink - I saw your stroller on FB, it looks nice! And that's great that you're getting the pack and play now, yay!

Treeroot - That stinks that you can't go dog sledding. I personally haven't tried anything new this season, or at least nothing that I can think of right now lol. 

Lacanadienne - I'm glad things are seeming to get a bit better on the work front! It will all be behind you before you know it, hang in there!

Bree - She is beautiful! So sorry about the depression :( I really hope the medicine starts helping you soon! Hang in there and know that we're all here if you need to vent about anything.

Maggz - Yay for being able to drop that class! What school are you hoping to get into next year?

Dini - That carpal tunnel sounds awful. Are you able to wear those braces that help? Good luck on your GD test and have fun making the registry! 

Karen - Enjoy your dinner date and poker with family! I hope you win! 


AFM - Things have really been a whirlwind since finding out about DH's orders changing. I was holding out a grain of hope that they'd change but he just got the official orders yesterday so looks like it is actually happening. I'm just going to try to accept that there's nothing I can do about it. Today is DH's birthday though so I'm hoping to make that special although I feel like I'm failing at it. He was able to go into work an hour late because we were stuck in traffic for a few hours last night after taking a co-worker of his to the airport. But he just looked so sad this morning when leaving. I asked if I could bring him breakfast but he said no because he has a dental appointment not long after getting to work. I texted asking if I could bring him something special for lunch or if we could meet on base to eat together, I'm waiting to hear back from him now. Hopefully he'll be up to go out for dinner tonight even though we stopped to eat on the way home last night. I'm doubtful that he'll be up for it though because he won't be home until 7:30 or so since he has to go to the gym after work. We'll see :/ I think I'm going to go to the store though to get the stuff to make his favorite cake (I don't really help with his efforts of going to the gym lol). I just want today to be special for him and I don't think it is so far.

Oh and I haven't told DH yet but once we finish the move to CA I think I'm going to go back to college to finish my degree. I got my AA right out of high school and he's been bugging me to go back. I think I'm going to get my BS in Business Administration with a focus in either Healthcare Management or in Finance. I'm not sure yet. I'm leaning towards Healthcare Management and then pairing it with a minor in Accounting. That way I'll have that degree in case he ends up needing to get out of the Marine Corps in 3 years. It's not my dream to not be home raising my children but if it's what I have to do for him then I'm going to do it. Sorry for the novel. This last week or so has just been filled with a lot of change and many adult decisions that aren't easy. Nobody ever warns you that this is how it'll be when you grow up lol.


----------



## lacanadienne

She is gorgeous, Bree! Hope the depression sorts itself soon. :hugs:

Klink, I totally understand you not wanting to just forgive and forget so easily, but at least if DH is mending fences with your FIL, you might be able to forgive him with time. Some people are just immature and make bad choices they later regret. This might be one of those cases for your FIL.

Maggz, it's great that you get to drop that class! I would be happy too. :happydance:

Dini, good luck on the glucose screen, and with your carpal tunnel! Is the carpal tunnel new, or have you had it for a while?

Karen, that sounds a bit scary, but hopefully, as you said, it was a fluke. Have fun going out to that restaurant, and at the poker game!

Sweet, yes, adult decisions can be tough. Sounds like you've at least come up with a game plan, though, which is good. Good luck getting your DH to go out for dinner! I'm sure he'll appreciate the cake regardless.

AFM, yesterday, the kids were back to their usual antics, and I still have some work to do to finish my report cards, but I got my glucose screen results, and they came back normal! I'm relieved that's over with. I didn't really want to drink the second sweeter drink, and get pricked 3 times.


----------



## treeroot

I've read everyone's posts, but am just feeling really tired tonight so it's :hug: for everyone, whether you shared good news or less-then-good news.

And, Bree - she's absolutely adorable. Congrats! And I am extremely impressed with your quick action regarding PND, I could only hope I'd be so aware if I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies!

Sweet, I am sorry for all you and DH are dealing with right now but I'm sure just having a loving wife like you helps make all his days special. 

Tree, I hope you get some rest!

Karen, I hope you had a great date night! We haven't had one of those in a long time. 

Lacanadienne, hurray for your glucose results! I still don't know mine yet, I'm sure I'll see them today at some point. 

Only test result I've gotten back is that my hemoglobin is a bit low, not terribly but lower than normal so I'm a little anemic which makes sense. Also I'm trying very hard to eat better as I have eaten terribly the last few weeks and I've gained way too much weight, and the midwife finally said something because they had me at gaining 7lbs in 4 weeks but my scale had me 3lbs lighter, I decided I don't like their scale!

Today is going to be so busy, we are still finishing up the trim and baseboards in the babies room and his brother and friend are coming over to help him rip up the carpet in our living room and start laying new floors. Our house will be in shambles for a week I'm sure, it's a big job and he only has his brother today and tomorrow and his friend for just a few hours today. (that btw makes me mad, he's known he was coming to help for weeks now and told us yesterday he won't make it till the afternoon and won't be able to stay late, he's so unreliable!)


----------



## maggz

Hey girls it's sure been quiet around here for the weekend! I hope everyone is doing good :) 

It looks like I'm gonna have to go to sleep way earlier than I normally do since I have 8am classes now, well if I'm not just gonna sleep through them cause I tell ya, math just isn't interesting enough to keep me awake! I really wanna make use of my days and not just take a nap every day when I come home... but it's so cozy ;) 
I'm the worst dog owner today, it's raining and I'm trying to keep them in the house as much as possible so they don't track mud all over. 

My bday is tomorrow and it just so happens that DH is going away for school for the week, so I'm gonna drive up and see him on Friday and we're gonna spend an extra night there. Should be fun, it's further north in Cali than I've been before (other than just driving through). He surprised me yesterday, told me we were going out for dinner but we had to stop at his uncle's house to pick something up. Then when we got there they were making me a birthday dinner and my favorite cake :cloud9: It was so sweet. 

Dini is it because of the anemia that you get sick more often? 
I hope they get a lot done in the few hours that the friend will be there to help... Sorry he's a flake :/ 

sweet I feel you on the adult decisions! I hope you'll eventually get the career you want, whether it will be SAHM or something along the lines of the healthcare management that you talked about. But going to school seems like a good idea, especially while you're out there not knowing a lot of people and you'll probably want to keep busy. That way you might also make some friends through school :) 

Karen hope your date night was fabulous! What kind of restaurant is it?


----------



## Dini

Maggz that was so sweet of your DH!! Happy birthday!! Mine is in just over a week. 

The anemia is probably why I'm tired and dizzy a lot.t glucose results came back and they didn't call me (I saw them online) but they consider normal to be less than 130 and mine was 133 however most places consider normal under 140 so I'm hoping I'm in the clear. Guess I may not know for sure till my next appt on February 4th. 

Well the guys are getting something done finally. There was a bit of an issue with the trim in the beginning but they are movin along. Won't be done when I was hoping but at least there is progress and I won't miss the carpet!! I got some cleaning done today in the spare room, not as much as I'd like but it's usable for now. 

My legs are so swollen and it's pitting (leaves and indent when pressed) and it is frustrating. It doesn't hurt or anything but I've been on my feet too much. I'm currently taking a break for the first time all day and put my feet up. There is no where to sit now in the house except the bedroom.


----------



## maggz

Haha Dini that reminds me of our studio apartment that we had before this one. We had two chairs and the bed, that was it for seating ;) :haha:


----------



## Dini

Well normally we have a couch and love seat but they are packed in another room. We decided to call it quits for the night, we are all beat but hopefully we get enough done tomorrow we can at least put the furniture back. I'm still so nervous about the trim because my husband isn't at all picky and is okay leaving gaps along the wall and I am not.


----------



## lacanadienne

Maggz, that's sweet about your birthday dinner and cake. Happy Birthday! :happydance:

Dini, hopefully the renos get done quickly, and according to your standards. And good luck as to your glucose results. I think they would have called you if they were concerned, though.

AFM, I am tired, and feel like I might be coming down with something, so it'll be early to bed tonight. :sleep: But I am DONE my last set of report cards! :happydance: Hopefully things calm down on the work front now. We also bought a new car, that we'll be picking up on Saturday. And I found the car seat we wanted (Chicco Keyfit 30) at $80 off because of some promotion Sears was having this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Dini

Lacanadienne I hope you get some rest! That is a great deal for that seat. That's the one we want as well. We registered for the travel system with that seat. I'd have been tempted to just buy the seat if I'd have found it on sale though. 

As far as the reno's go, they aren't going well at all. They got over half done yesterday and today got stuck on a closet and literally worked all day until 6pm on the same spot when my husband decided to tear up the entire floor and start over after his brother left. I am so stressed over the chaos at the house and not a single place to sit Etc that I broke down and cried because I just want to sit down and relax. DH was very sweet about it and when I stopped crying he told me it was okay and he would fix it. Then I decided to stay home from work tomorrow and help him, well more like support him plus I need to sit and relax even if it means laying in bed and reading for an hour. I am emotionally drained and just dont want to deal with work. I shouldn't use my vacation time as it will take a day of maternity leave away but I really feel like I need it. I hope he gets the majority of it done tomorrow.


----------



## Karen916

Dini, I'm sorry the renovations have been so stressful! I think you made a good choice taking a day off. Hopefully you can get some good rest, and hopefully today will be a better day!

Lacanadienne, yay for finishing report cards! Good job! :) 

Maggz, hope you had a great birthday yesterday, and that your weekend will be lots of fun! It sounds great!

The restaurant we went to is primarily a steakhouse, but they have lots of chicken and seafood dishes, too. It's quite the place to indulge, lol. We had the triple-cheese garlic bread to start, which I am *still* thinking about - sooo good - and spinach salad with goat cheese and strawberries. Then for my main course I had a mushroom-stuffed chicken with garlic mashed potatoes and asparagus. There was so much that I got to have a second dinner off the leftovers the next day. Mmm mmm. It was a very nice date night indeed. :)


----------



## maggz

Sounds yummy Karen! :) 

Dini hope it starts working better, glad that your DH is doing everything he can for his prego lady. :hugs: 

good job lacanadienne! And yay for the purchases, what kind of car did you get??

29 weeks today! Lower back pain is back since school started so it's def related to sitting in the class room, even if it's just an hour or two at a time. :( Really looking forward to yoga tonight since last week was cancelled (was supposed to be my first class). Oh and I got some new clothes I'm running out of ways to make my regular tops work :haha: Cardigans I felt were a good bet cause I can always use them afterwards as well! 

So I guess I'll have some leftover birthday cake before I start homework ;)


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, hope your day off helps you feel better. It's a tough call, especially when it takes away from your maternity leave, but your health is your main concern right now. :hugs: Hopefully your DH will have the renos done in no time.

Karen, that sounds delicious! Glad your date night went well.

Maggz, we got a Hyundai Sonata, so mid-sized sedan. It's silver! Sorry your back ache is back. I definitely recommend yoga, though. I haven't had as much pain since I started back with aqua fitness and yoga three weeks ago.


----------



## Dini

Thanks for the thoughts girls! 

Karen that date night sounds lovely! I'm praying for one Friday night, well at least a dinner. 

Maggz, I hope you enjoy yoga, I know how bad back pain can be. Yay for 29 weeks!! Almost 30!

Well I'm so glad I took today off. When I got up I was in so much pain. The chiropractor told me I'd be in more pain before I got better and she wasn't kidding. My back hurt so bad, still does even with icing it a few times. My hips are feeling a bit better though however my hands and arms are still very achy and my hands I numb so fast it takes me forever to type a message like this on my phone. I'm hoping the chiropractor can fix my carpal tunnel if nothing else. She thinks it's something called double crush syndrome where there is an issue in the neck as well as the wrist and it's caused by extra fluid and my job of course. 

As far as the renovation goes, today was better. DH doesn't feel well so he called it an early night but he got almost all the actual floor down, just has a closet and a two more rows to do. Still need to do the edging and transitions to the doorways and fix the trim he had to remove. Hopefully he can get most of that done tomorrow. The biggest thing I want done is his friend to come help him put furniture back. Even if it's not in the right place but we need a place to sit and relax because Friday he isn't allowed to do any work on the house. It's his last day of vacation. If I'm still in pain tomorrow I'm taking another day off but that will really cut into my maternity leave and I may only get nine weeks unless we can figure a way to go two weeks without pay. Oh the joys of being an adult!!


----------



## maggz

lacanadienne I've heard good things about Sonatas! You do aqua sports and yoga? That must be awesome. I wish there were public pools open year round here. 

Dini sorry you're still in pain :( Sounds like he got a lot done especially for being by himself! 

I might not check in at all until next week, I have school and a double shift tomorrow and then I'm thinking about driving up to see DH tomorrow night instead of Friday morning. Traffic will be easier and that way Friday will be driving free :) 
Yoga was great, really released my back somehow and showed me some ways to help open up my hips and back. 
Hope you have a good weekend ladies, I might read some but I'll see if I get a chance to respond! Good night :)


----------



## Dini

Maggz, have a good time if you drive up early! 

He did get it all done, except the trim around the floor which will maybe be another week or two, but today we got the cable rerouted to the other wall because the new furniture will only fit one way in our living room. I can't wait to get that out of layaway because our floor looks so nice but our furniture is ancient and sooo ugly! 

Had to go get two tires and a tie rod replaced on our car today, so another $550 out the window! Man we have spent $2000 in the last few days. Now we are broke again lol. Honestly that's kinda freaking me out a bit. We have so many other expenses in the next few months that it's stressing me out. We can't do anything on credit so we have to pay cash for everything we do and that is really tough right now. I'm really afraid I won't be able to get enough maternity leave to allow us to go on vacation the first week of June to see DH's great grandma. I guess we will just have to wait and see. If baby doesn't come till he is expected I should be fine. 

Ah...sorry for the long post!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Lacanadienne - I'm glad your glucose results came back normal! And yay for being done report cards! I hope you can get a break now with all of that craziness. Congratulations on the new car! 

Dini - I'm sorry about all of the stress with the flooring but I'm glad your DH was able to get it done for the most part! Just keep hanging in there, things always seem to have a way of working themselves out.

Maggz - I hope you had a nice birthday and trip to see your DH! 


Things are relatively calm here. Still sorting things out for the move and for starting school in the fall but there's still plenty of time to get that all figured out and I really can't do anything about either right now. I'm just a really big planner lol so I'm trying to get things all in ordered and figure out what I can. We have all of the big stuff for the baby besides the breastpump but I feel like there is still sooo much little stuff to get, mostly receiving blankets, crib sheets, and crib skirt I think. Oh and the "blooming bath" that I want for her. I feel like the list will be never ending though lol.

I hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there!


----------



## treeroot

lacanadienne - new car and finished report cards - sounds like a good day!

Ugh Dini, I hate reno chaos too. We have work that should get done before baby arrives as well...not sure how well it's going to work out though. I think I'll be satisfied with a clean and organized house (which still feels like a far off dream at this stage).

Hope you're having a wonderful visit Maggz! I'm glad you liked yoga...I _still_ haven't gone to a class yet. But next week for sure! I have Mondays and Wednesdays to choose from.

That's very exciting about school Sweet.


----------



## Dini

Tree I laughed at your clean and organized house comment! I feel the same! 

Sweet, I considered registering for the blowing bath, it's so cute and seems so simple and easy to store.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hey ladies! How are you all? I've just been silently reading all your posts (stalker much?!) thanks for all your support ladies, it means a lot. As far as getting help went,
I can't take credit. It was a joint push from the community midwife and my mum to get help as they both realised something wasn't right. Charlotte is a month old and she doesn't look like my newborn anymore. Also I got a baby free hour last night, and went out to OH's house. It was so relaxing!! When you have your LO's definitely take an hour or two for yourself. 

Lacanadienne - exciting about the new car AND getting those report cards done! I bet it feels like a huge weight off your shoulders. 

Maggz, happy belated birthday! 

Sweet - when are you moving? Also what on earth is a blooming bath haha I'm intrigued lol.


----------



## Christina86

I don't usually post on this thread but I do read occasionally. I was intrigued by a blooming bath also so thought I'd post as I am just that curious.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Bree - I'm glad you were able to get out of the house and relax! I'm sure that was really good for you!

This is a blooming bath: https://www.bloomingbath.com/blooming-bath-baby-bath.html 
Basically its a soft cushion that you can put in the sink lol. If the website doesn't work for any of you, let me know!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

I wonder if they make blooming baths for adults, it looks so comfy hahah!!


----------



## lacanadienne

sweet, the blooming bath is really cute. Do you know what color you want to get?

tree, I'm sure you'll get things organized enough.

Dini, glad the renos are mostly done. Sorry about the car trouble. Cars are expensive at the best of times.

Bree, glad to hear you're doing better, and you got to get out of the house for a bit.

AFM, this was my first day back at work in four days (had to take Friday and Monday off because, as I suspected, I was coming down with something). I've had a pretty good cold going, but the mucus is slowly drying up. It's a relief to be done report cards, though, and I have less than six weeks of work left, so it shouldn't be too bad. Half-day of school tomorrow because I have another midwife appointment, and after this one, I'll be going every two weeks. Also starting to look at nursing clothes, and I found someone close by who is selling her entire maternity/nursing wardrobe, so I'll go investigate tomorrow. Buying that stuff new is just so expensive.


----------



## Dini

Wow lacanadienne how great to be so close to being done with work! I'm going to try to work till the end. Emphasis on TRY! That would be nice if you like the stuff she is selling!

I was thinking about some nutsing stuff. I don't want to buy a bunch incase I can't bf well. I'm a bit worried about it as I've had PCOS since I was a teen and literally stopped puberty around 13 years old and my breasts are really small for my size and I wonder if the milk ducts developed right. I guess we will see!

I really think I may get a blooming bath, so cute and portable! Babies r us had the yellow but that was it. So did target I think.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

I haven't been on here a while, thanks to a flu that refuses to leave me. Still nursing a sore throat and cold without any meds with green tea and the likes. DH also has to leave for a wedding this weekend so Im on my own :|

Bree glad you are doing well and had a little time to yourself and OH :)

I hope to post more in detail later. Hope you all are well! Any Valentine's weekend plans?
XX


----------



## Karen916

Hi everyone!

Lacanadienne and MolGold, sorry to hear you've been feeling under the weather! I hope you will both feel better soon.

Bree, glad to hear things are going a little better and that you're getting to spend time with your OH.

Was anyone affected by the winter storm on the weekend? We got 14.5 inches of snow on Sunday/overnight, and our schools closed for the first time in many, many years. As a result our tutoring centre closed as well so luckily I got to stay home, because my car would have never made it down our street. Poor DH got stuck for an hour on our road Monday morning; I felt terrible that I couldn't help him but of course I couldn't help push the car. Luckily some neighbours came to help and he eventually got on his way.

Hopefully everyone's been staying safe!!

Is anyone starting to get super nervous for labour? All along I was trying not to think about it too much, but now that it's getting closer, it's certainly on my mind! Eek! But I just try to remind myself, no matter how hard it will be, at the end, we will receive our best gift ever. :)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## maggz

Hey guys hope everyone starts getting over their flus and colds! 

bree lucky you have such a good support system. You and OH don't live together? Sorry if you mentioned it before, I've forgotten. Either way good for you to get some quality time together :D 

I'm pretty sure I'm developing pelvic girdle pain/pubic symphisis or whatever it's called. Pain pain pain in my back that leads down to my buttocks. I feel it mostly when I sit in the classrooms. 

karen lucky you got a day off :) I'm not too stressed about labor, I feel like hypnobirthing and the relaxation is really going to help. Hope you find a good way to cope. 

AFM nothing really new, some MIL issues that make me sad but nothing really to do about. I guess you could say I'm nesting lol I just wanna clean, cook, and bake all the time but I'm trying to hold off a little cause I need time to study as well. 
I'm off for my doc appt, hope everyone is doing good (or better)!


----------



## Dini

Karen, we were pretty lucky, we were supposed to get 6-12" of snow and only got rain but we are getting hit tonight and DH is on his way home from work now and he's anxious when the weather is bad so crossing my fingers he gets home safe and soon. 

Maggz, I wish all I wanted to do was clean and cook and organize! I got some done today but just normal stuff like laundry and sweeping. I went and looked for baskets for the babies room and didn't find any. Hope your appt went well!

Had an appt today myself. Everything went well. I really like this midwife better than the one I've been seeing the most. I like them all but this one is so sweet. She actually measures my fundal height which was 29 so right on track. I also haven't gained any weight since my last appt so I was very happy about that since last time they said something about my weight gain. Also she said I can monitor my blood sugar for two weeks instead of taking the 3 hour GTT. So far today they have been great. 

Also they gave me the birth packet with the registration form and some information and a birth plan. I was thrilled to see I don't have to have external monitoring or an IV unless needed and they encourage moving around and allow you to drink and have light snacks during labor. That made me feel better! And she told me I can absolutely labor in the tub if I want.


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, I hope you feel better soon. I'm feeling better now - still tired, though.

Karen, we didn't really get hit by that much snow. It's just been brutally cold this winter. -20 to -30 with the wind chill most days (-4 to -22 for those of you in the States). I'm not too nervous about labor yet. Maybe it'll come. I just figure what happens will happen, and I'm doing my best to prepare for it.

maggz, sorry to hear about the pain and the MIL issues.

Dini, glad your appointment went so well.

AFM, everything is still on track. It's crazy to think that I have less than 10 weeks left until the due date. Time has gone by really quickly. I still have so much to do in my 5 weeks that are left of work.

swamp, Mint, klink, SanJan, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## treeroot

We're just far enough north that we didn't get hit hard by that storm Karen, but still got a half decent dump of snow. Snowed enough to shovel again today as well.

As for labour, I'm still far enough away I can ignore it for now :).


I hope your pain eases up a bit Maggz. When are you done school? May? What are you going to do about exams?


That's exciting you're down to five weeks lacanadienne, I haven't set a date yet, but am really looking forward to not going into work.


On Friday DH and I are taking a pottery class:) Hopefully I come home with a beautiful bowl.


----------



## Dini

Oh I wish I could be done in 5 weeks! I'm trying to work till I go into labor. I even work where I'm delivering so if it happens there it's all good lol. 

It really is hard to believe I have ten weeks left till his due date. I hope I don't go to far over. I'm really not super worried about labor but I'm sure I'll get more nervous as time goes on.


----------



## maggz

Dini happy late birthday, sorry I missed it! Don't you just love when the midwife/doc you get is likable?! I'm glad you'll be able to just monitor your blood sugar instead of doing the 3hr right away. I hope it all works out. 

lacanadienne less than 10 weeks is crazy!!! Glad you're doing good :flower: 

Treeroot have you planned the hike yet? Hopefully you got your bowl :D 
My school isn't out until the end of May. Professors promise to be flexible with me on attendance and one even offered that I could use my midterm grade as my final grade, so after the midterm I will just write the required research paper and be done with classes. Another one has all the contents online, the weekly tests and everything, so even if it does suck to miss lecture, I will manage with the notes that are one there. The other two hopefully I will only have to go in for exams and finals and be allowed to turn in the rest of my work via email. 

I'm trying to go to sleep but I've started getting reflux at night so I'm sitting in the recliner instead of the bed. So uncomfortable having that sensation in the back of your throat. I don't know how you manage it Dini! 

We got a new vacuum and I didn't know I could be so happy about household goods... must be the nesting! I am apparently quite the Shark fan cause now we have the Shark steam cleaner and a Shark vacuum. So far so good :D Planning on doing the blinds with the steam cleaner tomorrow... a much dreaded task that I've been putting off for months, don't judge me :haha: 

I wanted to share with you the plans for the baby's room! I don't remember if I mentioned it before but we want to paint the top half/third of the room because it was used as an office before and I quite like the color, but there is a myriad of nails on the walls. So I figured we would put a white border around the room and paint the top in a lighter color (the bottom is a light charcoal grey), I was thinking light grey but DH thought that was too boring and wanted an actual color so we settled on yellow. I don't want it to be too baby-y if that makes sense, I want him to be able to settle into that room without major adjustments for a few years. 
So bottom part grey, white border, top part light yellow. 
For the closet I want to get an IKEA Kallax 2x4 shelf and lay it on the side for organization. They have baskets that fit into the shelves and we can make good use of the hanging rails as well. 
Crib is dark brown and I want to get an Ikea Hemnes 8 drawer dresser to put in there as well. Actually we might keep the dresser in the master while the baby is sleeping here cause we plan to use it as a changing table as well. 
How does it sound? What are your ladies' plans?? Let's bounce ideas off each other!


----------



## lacanadienne

Tree, hope your pottery class went well.

Dini, at least you're close to help if it does happen. I would basically have to inform the front office, do a supply teaching plan, and wait for a supply teacher (or at least another adult) to show up, so I'm really hoping little miss waits at least until I'm done work to show up. It's part of my reason for taking off a bit early, but I realize we're lucky in Canada as we have a year, and it makes it easier to be a bit flexible with dates.

Maggz, that's great that your profs are willing to be flexible with you. Grey and yellow should be nice. We have a blue room (even if it's a girl). I haven't really decided what I'm going to do about wall hangings and such. Right now, there's just random stuff in there. We have a change table, though, so that and the cradle my cousin made are going in our room at the beginning.

And here's my 7-month bump picture.
 



Attached Files:







7 months pregnant.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile! I hope you all are doing well!

I'll try to respond to a few of you now, or at least the ones that I can remember lol.

Dini - I'm glad that your appointment went well! 

Lacanadienne - 5 more weeks?! I'm sure it'll fly by! You can do it! Your bump is so cute! 

Maggz - I love the plans you have for baby's room! I lovelovelove grey and yellow! 

Baby girl's nursery is almost done even though I don't think she'll be using it much, if at all, before the move. DH's grandma sent us a check to get the rest of the big things we need so that is a huge help! I think I'll try to see if DH has any energy tonight to help me pick out the stuff online and order it.


----------



## Dini

Maggz I love your organizational skills. I need to go to ikea to get some ideas. I love the hemnes series! And I like your color scheme! I bought a few fabric "drawers" to use in the dresser drawers to organize stuff and I think I'll need more. I actually got them at the dollar tree! The closet in his room has a shelf in it and has two bars that go the depth of it no the length and I'm trying to decide if I want it to go across the long way instead but I guess it can always be changed later. That closet is our "shelter" incase of a tornado so I think I may leave it for now. I can always use a shelving unit on the floor right?


----------



## maggz

sweet that's so nice of her! Hopefully the housing you'll be going to will work with the stuff you already have, moving can be so expensive. 

Dini I wish it were as simple as writing it out like this ;) There's always something that happens in between me dreaming up organization and plans so they're constantly changing. 
I went to Ikea yesterday and got a whole bunch of stuff, I decided on a smaller Hemnes dresser because I felt like that 8 drawer one would take up a whole wall. I'm thinking about doing something like this https://www.target.com/p/closetmaid-5-to-8-closet-organizer-kit-white/-/A-13021297#prodSlot=_1_3 in the closet instead of a laid down shelf, although I saw those shelves yesterday and now they even have drawers and doors that you can install in each "box" so you can totally manipulate it to your desires. Genius. 
Maybe the depth bars are enough in your closet? Shelves are the thing I'm really looking for I just know I'm not going to wanna hang all his clothes. Which is why American closets bother me hahaha. 

lacanadienne you look good :thumbup: Are you tall? 

AFM all is good, I really wanna stop working though haha. I'm just sick of that place. I'm finding that I don't have as much stamina and my back really bothers me, even with the Dr. Scholls and the support belt. I feel like my belly is being bruised from the inside out and I'm really starting to find it hard to find comfortable positions to sleep in. I need support by my back and belly at night but my belly can't be squished... it's a fine art :haha:
So yeah, I'm good but annoyed at how uncomfortable I am, and I don't feel like I have any right to complain since I know so many women are worse off.


----------



## lacanadienne

sweet, that's awesome that you're getting help for the rest of the baby stuff.

Dini, yeah, if it's your shelter, I'm not sure I would put anything too permanent in there.

maggz, yes, I am fairly tall. 5'8". I know what you mean about work, though. The stamina is an issue, even if you're doing "well". I don't think pregnancy is meant to be super comfortable. Conversations with people for me kind of go like this lately. Person: How are you doing? Me: Pretty well. (Thinking in my head: I'm not sleeping well, I get random pains, and I'm not terribly comfortable, but hey - no big deal, right?). :lol:

By the way, has anyone else had contractions that they felt yet? I haven't gotten anything regular, but every now and again, I get what I can only guess is a contraction. Lasts a little bit, then goes away.


----------



## Dini

Maggz I totally know how you feel about the stamina! And I like that shelving unit!! I wish I could use something like that. Maybe I could redo our bedroom closet with something like that. I have got to get to Ikea! It's over an hour away though and I have no one to go with me if I go this weekend. 

I did get a little bit done today, cleared out all the built in cabinets and drawers in the nursery and DH got some of the trim up all he has left is the two windows and one piece of quarter round along the built in cabinet. My MIL and her brother are hopefully coming over Sunday to help paint the closet and trim so maybe the room can be almost ready for furniture soon!

Lacanadienne you made me laugh with your version of conversations. That's exactly what mine sound like, including in my head!! Once in a while I say "I'm good! No major complaints, well nothing worth complaining about anyway" the whole time I think "I am lucky to sleep 3-4 hours a night, my hands fall asleep a thousand times a day, my back, shoulder and hips are in constant pain and getting up from a sitting position takes serious effort!"


----------



## maggz

Oh girls I feel ya! It's like it's built into our reflexes to respond with "I'm good!" and we answer before our heads can even form another answer :haha: 

Dini I went alone to Ikea and honestly, I like it better! DH just wants to get it done cause he hates going there, and I don't wanna make decisions like that ;) Maybe it's weird but I love shopping alone. 
Sounds like you guys are getting a lot done in your house! You should show us some before and after shots :D


----------



## maggz

I just cried cause DH came home and told me to sit my butt down and just stop. Lol... I've officially gone nuts.


----------



## Dini

maggz said:


> I just cried cause DH came home and told me to sit my butt down and just stop. Lol... I've officially gone nuts.

Aww Maggz you aren't nuts, you are pregnant!! 

I do agree about not taking DH to ikea lol, he hates it! I have a lot to get done saturday so I doubt I'll have time to go but maybe one day next week. 

I will post some pics when we get the trim up and painted. I don't have a lot of before pics because we started renovating that room years ago when we started ttc but stopped when we weren't having any luck because it was too much to deal with.


----------



## maggz

Lol yeah it's just while I was crying I realized how silly I was being cause all I wanna do is be productive, but it hurts - plus I was going to work so I really couldn't wear myself out too much before. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished product! DH put up the cabinet in the living room, it's finally coming together! I really like how it's turning out :happydance:


----------



## lacanadienne

Sounds like you girls are really getting the house ready. Good on you. I wouldn't have the energy to do that right now. We didn't have any major renos. We only moved here a year and a half ago, and I knew babies were in the plans, so the house was pretty well set up from the get go. The only thing I might change something about is the closet in the nursery, but I can live with it for now. We have the dresser and change table, so plenty of storage for the time being. I just don't really like how the closet has these tiny narrow shelves at the middle that aren't really useful.

Getting ready for the baby, though. All the essentials are being lined up, and I'm starting to look at my suitcase and birth plan. DH was born 7 weeks early, so even though I don't expect the baby to come that early, I want to be as ready as possible if it does happen. Just ordered supplies to make "ice pads" for postpartum use. Nursing bras are on their way too.


----------



## Dini

Lacanadienne, what are you using for your "ice pads"? I've seen some on pinterest that look interesting I may try. 

Maggz, I want to get some bookshelves and cabinets for the living room at some point, we just need more storage. I keep trying to get rid of stuff, but I can't seem to get rid of enough! Can't wait to go to Ikea! 

So we got a little surprise yesterday, the crib we registered for on Amazon showed up from DH's mom, grandparents and Aunt. We weren't expecting it at all! And today they let it slip that they were getting us the changing table to match. That's so sweet of them, and so much help!

His mom, grandma and uncle came today to help me paint the trim and closet in the nursery, but they didn't let me do anything so they did it all. It's nearly done, just another coat in the closet and door frames. 

Ugh, so I paid bills today and my paycheck is nearly gone and we need groceries and I wanted to get a few things like shelves and things this week but I only get paid every other week and DH's check next week goes to the car payment and another bill so it may have to wait 2 weeks ;( 

I am still going to scrape up the money to buy the travel system though because Babies R Us is having their trade in event and MIL gave me a used exersaucer to take in so I can get a 25% coupon on the travel system. That makes it $248 instead of $329 so I can't pass it up.


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, I'm using NatraCare New Mother pads with Aloe Vera gel, Alcohol-free Witch Hazel toner, and a few drops of lavender essential oil. I usually use cloth pads for my period, so they'll be going over my cloth pads.

What a nice surprise about the crib and change table! That'll help for sure. And I'm sure the help with the painting was appreciated as well.

That's a pretty good discount on the travel system. The car seat alone costs more than that in Canada. That's why I pounced on the deal at Sears for $80 off it.


----------



## Dini

Yeah the car seat alone is $189 USD here so I'm really glad to have found the coupon. Babies R Us has the color we really want as well but of course the color isn't that important. I've been scouting for a discount on it elsewhere too as some have said they've found one for around $200 but I haven't so I'm going to scoop it up next week. 

I want to make a list of things I need to buy (not baby related) before he arrives, like extra shampoo, detergent etc so I don't have to worry about that stuff for a few weeks after he comes. Anyone else stock up on essentials?


----------



## maggz

Dini I feel ya on the paycheck being gone right away :( We did however just get our taxes so that will help us a bit to get rid of some monthly bills. That way we'll free up some money each paycheck. 
Yeah you should definitely jump on that deal on the travel system! How nice that they're getting you the crib and changing table. It always makes me feel so special when people want to do stuff like that for us. I really am overwhelmed that we're gonna be having 2 showers, I feel like it will be way too much! 

Those pads sound interesting hmmm do you soak them and freeze?


----------



## maggz

Nope Dini haven't even thought about that! That's very smart.


----------



## lacanadienne

Maggz, these are the instructions for the ice pads: https://intheknowmom.net/diy-padsicles-musthave-postpartum-item/

Dini, I always try to have essentials stocked in the house, so it won't really be different. If I'm opening the last bottle of something, I go get more. Laundry detergent I get in bulk from Costco, so won't be running out of that for a while.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I hope you all are doing well! We just got back from a trip to see my grandma and aunt in Florida. It was a great trip for me, I think DH was bored quite a bit though. My aunt did my maternity pictures, I'm in love with them! They're on FB if anyone wants to see them and she also did a blog post from her business page that I can share. DH's grandma sent us money for baby stuff before we left so that is exciting. We're going to get the crib skirt, liner, 2 sheets, baby bath, and the little ocean soother that attaches to the crib. After that I think that most everything will be done besides a few more small things like butt balm, nipple cream, and some soaps maybe. Still waiting on Tricare to publish what pumps they're going to cover too.

Sorry I've been out of the loop. Going to try to keep up to date with this thread from here on out though!


----------



## maggz

Glad you had fun, and your pics are soooo sweet!!! So lucky you have a photographer in your family. :D 

I worked Saturday so no Valentines stuff over here ;) Sunday it was DH's grandma's birthday so we went to see her, then had dinner with friends in the area before we went home. They have a boy that's born April 28th last year, so our boys will be almost exactly a year apart! Pretty cool :) 

Other than that just same old really nothing special happening. I'm just trying to figure out when to stop working, I'm only working 3-4 days a week now so I think I'll just keep that up for a while longer. Maybe till the end of March so I'll have time to do some advance schoolwork before the baby decides to grace us with his presence lol ;) 

I did have a doc appointment yesterday, everything looks good, he kicked the doppler when she was attempting to listen to him ;) His movements are starting to hurt sometimes, especially when he decides to jerk back and forth! It's okay though I'd rather he move a lot than the other way around. 

Okay off to class!


----------



## swampmaiden

What brand are you girls going with for nursing bras? My friend recommended Bravado nursing bras... just got one off Amazon for $30 with free shipping

https://www.amazon.com/Bravado-Desi...&sr=8-3&keywords=bravado+original+nursing+bra
 



Attached Files:







bravado.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## swampmaiden

Wish theyd show a more realistic model tho with big udder like breasts and a giant preggo belly lol like me right now...


----------



## maggz

That looks really comfy swamp! I think I'm gonna need ones with wires, mine aren't big enough for something like these.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - Thank you! I'm glad your appt went well! I'm with you on the kicks starting to hurt! I just take it as she must be super strong which is good lol.

Swamp - I think I'm going to get a few from Target, the Gilligan ones probably. Like Maggz, I think I'll need an underwire, I'm not as blessed in that region ;)


I'm sitting here trying to make a meal plan/grocery list... at my last appt the doctor told me that I need to eat more red meat to up my iron. I'm guessing it was low which would explain my need to chew ice. Well DH just so happened to go to that appt with me because he had off and we were leaving for FL right after so now at every meal he is trying to get me to eat red meat. Coming up with a meal plan that has more red meat dinners in it is more difficult than I thought since typically we stick with chicken. Do any of you have good dinners that include a red meat?


----------



## lacanadienne

swamp, I just got a few from Motherhood Maternity. Their sleep bras are pretty comfortable. Maggz and sweet, they say to avoid underwires if you're planning on breastfeeding - just something to keep in mind - as it increases the risk of mastisis.

sweet, if you like pasta, a pretty easy way is just to put a bunch of ground beef in your sauce and have slightly more sauce than usual.


----------



## Dini

That bra looks comfy! I need to start looking at them and nursing tanks too. I am also not blessed there so it will be a challenge. 

Maggz, I keep saying I'm working till I'm due but will take off at 39 weeks of I'm miserable which I am almost there anyway so I still have 7 weeks to work at least :-(

I'm starting to get the pelvic and tailbone pain now especially when standing up from a sitting position and it's not nice!!

Really want to chat more but my hands are numb!


----------



## maggz

Ahh that makes sense lacanadienne. But I'm guessing I'll need to find something with more support at least, although that one does look super comfy and nice. 

sweet I second the ground beef with pasta, you can make all kinds of sauces with it, I usually make it from whatever veggies I have (onions and bell peppers for example), then a can of diced tomatoes, throw in some cream cheese, bbq sauce, ketchup, and salsa. I know it sounds weird and DH thinks I'm crazy to put it all together, but when he doesn't see me make it he always likes it! Haha, like a little kid, right ;) 
You could also get cubed beef and make stew or crockpot something, or fajitas or tacos. 
Steaks are great, lean and you can pair it with whatever you want! 

Today was the baby shower at MIL's. It was a great day until the end, I posted about it on the fb group. Baby got a lot of awesome stuff! 

All right I'm gonna watch some grey's anatomy and probably fall asleep soon. 
Good night ladies :sleep:


----------



## Karen916

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much lately! Getting ready for the baby shower was a pretty big job as I did most of it myself. But it turned into a really wonderful day! I couldn't be happier. :)

Still in tons of pain, but I think I'm in the home stretch now! I really don't think I'm going to make it to 40 weeks... I wouldn't be surprised if she's here within 3 weeks! Oh man!!! :happydance:

I hope you all are well!!! :hugs:


----------



## lacanadienne

Dini, hang in there! Soon you'll be at home with your precious baby, and it won't matter.

maggz and Karen, glad your showers went well. Mine is in 3 weeks.

Karen, sorry about the pain. I guess you'll see when the little bean shows up. Are you done work soon?

AFM, I'm getting less and less comfortable (I'm not sure it's exactly pain, but I'm getting pelvic pressure for sure, especially when I go to the bathroom - sorry if TMI), and having a really hard time sleeping, which is rough at work since I'm still dealing with my one student throwing daily tantrums, but I'm definitely on the home stretch. Most stuff is ready for going to the birth centre or hospital. We haven't installed the car seat yet, but will do that fairly soon. Hang in there everyone! We're almost there!


----------



## sweetbliss89

I found a taco pasta recipe that was REALLY good. I'll have to try the meat in a pasta sauce soon too. Thanks ladies!

Maggz - I saw your post, so sorry about how it all ended but that's great you got so much stuff! What all do you still need?

Karen - I saw pics that you were tagged in on FB too, you look great! So glad your shower went well. Do you need a lot of stuff still or are you pretty much set? Can't believe how close you are to your due date! I believe you're due next right, or is there someone closer than you?

Lacanadienne - Sorry you're in such discomfort! Not too much longer until you stop working though, right? You can do it! That's great that you have everything ready to go! Are you in the FB group? I posted in there about hospital bags. Do you have yours all together? I'd love to hear what you packed. Making sure there isn't anything I've missed :)


Things have been pretty uneventful here. Ordered some more baby stuff the other night! Got the butt balm and nipple cream I want to try, it's Earth Mama Angel Baby and I've heard great things about it. Amazon had great prices on them so I got a thing of each to try as well as the little mirror to put on the headrest by her seat so I can see her while driving and then the organizer that attaches to the top of my stroller since it doesn't have any place for a water, keys, or anything. Think I'll go to Target tomorrow to get a few more small things on our list. There really isn't much left at all to get! I can't believe it, I'm so excited :)


----------



## maggz

Karen glad your shower was a hit :thumbup: The pics were cute! 

lacanadienne I agree. I'm getting more uncomfortable. It's not necessarily pain, just discomfort. Can't sit like this, can't lay like that, this joint hurts today and that one tomorrow. Lol. 
Sounds like you have your hands full at school though! When are you done with work? Sorry I forgot. 

sweet sounds like you're on top of stuff! I wanna get a mirror like that for the headrest. Are you gonna cloth diaper? Or any of you guys? Just curious.
As I suspected people got us a lot of cute outfits and less of the necessities if that makes sense ;) Which is always fun, I don't think we'll be taking much back. He'll be very well dressed that's for sure. We got a good amount of gift cards which we want to use to get cloth diapers, and then we'll need some more plain onesies and simple outfits like that, I'm not gonna be dressing him up every day - I mean we'll be changing outfits multiple times per day, right?! Haha. 
We still need bedding, some small stuff like you mentioned, nipple cream, cloth diapers and the shower head to put on the toilet to rinse them off, a changing mat to put on top of the dresser, but I think that's pretty much it! We have all the big stuff, we got two bouncers at the shower, and I can't decide which one we should keep. They're both so cute, one is a monkey with a toy bar that lights up and the other one has little lambs on the toy bar. 
I need to start organizing the clothes by size and determine how much extra he will need. Since we don't have the dresser up yet all his stuff is a little scattered right now. Also, my hypnobirthing instructor told me about a girl nearby that has no family around and is having relationship issues, and she's 39 weeks now and doesn't even have a diaper bag. Since we got so much second hand stuff from both my coworker and DH's, I'm gonna get some stuff together for her and give her one of our diaper bags (somehow we ended up with 5!!! hahahah). I hope that will help her out a little, I would hate for that child to go without when there's plenty to go around!

Well, it's been a long day, DH is already asleep, so I think I'll join him. Good night ladies :)


----------



## Karen916

lacanadienne, I'm sorry you're having trouble sleeping! I hope you can find rest soon. And I have 4 days left - Thursday is my last day! How about you?

sweet, I think swampmaiden is next in line, and then me and klink are just one day apart!

Thanks, everyone, the baby shower was a lot of fun! We got incredibly spoiled. I think we got most of the important things from the registry; mostly just little things left. I'm planning on going to Babies R Us to get those remaining things on Friday, and then we'll be all set, I think!

I have my OB appointment in a few hours, and have to do the routine group B strep test. Not really looking forward to that, but oh well, gotta do it! And I'm wondering if while she's taking the sample if she will check if I'm at all dilated. I read that you can feel it happen a bit, like little stabs, and I've felt that a bit, so I think I may be dilated a little. We'll see!

Have a great day, everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, Maggz and Karen so glad you had a good time at your showers! I'll check out the FB page in a few. 

Maggz, that would be so sweet of you to do that for that woman and I'm sure she will appreciate it very very much!

Sweet, I'd love to see that taco pasta recipe. I am in need of some new ones, I'm bored of what we eat normally and I haven't been wanting to cook much with my numb and painful hands lol but pasta is usually pretty easy.

AFM, I'm feeling a bit better today, hands are numb but got a bit of sleep. Managed to sweep and mop the house and did our taxes finally. I have to mail the federal ones though because of a snafu with DH's foreclosure from 2009. I hope it doesn't take forever to get our refund because we need it to get our furniture out of layaway. I may have to borrow the money from my dad though because it's due out in 30 days and we don't have the money. 

Well I have officially figured out that working 2 12 hours shifts in a row is too much. I have no choice in the matter but it's rough. When I got home last night my legs and ankles were so swollen, I just can't get over it! I checked my BP at work and it was perfect, I guess I'm just one of the unlucky ones. The swelling was better this morning though. Also...I have a question. Anyone ever have their urine come up positive for ketones? I got online to see my test results as I always do and it showed moderate ketones. No protein or glucose but ketones. My Blood sugar has been fine, I even checked it 20 min after eating an apple and it was 81 so it's not that, I am hoping I was just dehydrated at that time.


----------



## maggz

Yay for getting stuff done Dini :thumbup:
I have no idea what ketones are? Don't think I've been positive for them, at least doc hasn't said anything. What do they do?
Sorry you're feeling so many side effects... I'm lucky no swelling over here - yet at least! 

Hahaha as I'm writing this the baby is literally trying t break out! I wish he would keep going when I pull up the camera to film a video. He always stops as soon as the lens is on the belly :haha:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Maggz - I am going to cloth diaper! I still need to get a sprayer as well but I think a friend was going to give me her's since her kids are out of diapers now. That's great that you got so much stuff at your shower! The end is getting so close! That's so sweet of you to give that girl a diaper bag!

Karen - Let us know how the appointment goes! 

Dini - This is the taco pasta recipe: https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/beef/ziti-noodles-and-taco-sauce.html
I'm not sure what ketones are either but that's great that your BP has been good and your blood sugar too! I've been having some swelling too, I just elevate my legs and try to bear with it :/ sorry you're having to deal with all of that though!


I ordered little miss' coming home outfit today! DH finally picked one out online last night. They didn't have it in store at carter's today so I had to order it online but I did get the rest of the stuff she'll need for up to 6 months haha. Carter's is a dangerous store for me. I made a list and the only things we still need are: diaper sprayer, ULMA reusable breastpads, bins for the closet, the little healthcare kit, gripe water/gas drops just in case, 2 packs of prefolds for the cloth diapers, and maybe an infant insert for the ergo but I'm sure I can find that used locally.


----------



## Dini

Thanks for the recipe! It looks yummy, DH may even eat it. I think I have all the ingredients so it may be dinner tomorrow!

I've never been to a carter's store but I can only imagine!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Oh Dini, they are SO dangerous. You can shop online through them too. I always have 20% off $40 coupons if you want one :)


----------



## lacanadienne

sweet, I just am working off a list we got in our prenatal class for the "hospital bag". And no, I'm not on the Facebook group. Perhaps should join. Basically here is the list:

baby: diapers, 2 outfits for home for baby, receiving blankets
mom: labor clothes, overnight pads, quick energy foods, lip balm, extra pillows, water bottle, toiletries including hair ties, slippers, pajamas, clothes for after birth that you can easily nurse in (about size you were at 6 months pregnant), comfortable bra, nursing pads, lanolin, health card, 
dad: cell phone and charger, massage oils/lotions, comfort tools, music, camera, money for food/parking, extra clothes, swimsuit (if laboring in water), food

maggz, that's sweet of you to want to help someone else out. Sounds like you'll have most of what you need. I'm also planning on using cloth diapers, but we'll probably use disposables for the first few days. Don't really feel like dealing with meconium in cloth. Don't have the diaper sprayer yet or the cloth wipes, but they're coming.

Dini, not sure what ketones are either, but good news about the blood sugar levels. Take care of yourself - you don't want too much swelling.

Karen, you're almost done! That's great! I have 14 days of work left. Ending right before March break.


----------



## maggz

lacanadienne we're planning on using disposables for the first few days too, for exactly that reason. How many do you think we will need? I saw some Charlie Banana value packs at babies r us for $119 with 6 one-size diapers and 12 inserts, but then on Amazon a couple of not name brand ones the same kind of bundle for $35 and $45! They have great reviews on Amazon so I'm very torn. 
We'll need at least 20 diapers, right?

Sweet how awesome to be so ready :thumbup: I'm gonna still wait on the shower this Saturday to make a finalized list of what we still need - like how many onesies in each size and all that. What all do you have in terms of clothing?
Most of the clothes we have are cutesie outfit types and I'm thinking about getting the rest of the essentials at Carter's - I have a 40% off coupon for there :happydance: And yes, it is a DANGEROUS store!! Haha. We actually have a Carter's outlet store right by us so that's even worse :doh: They're stuff is just too cute. 

Dini what about you? You have all the big stuff, what about clothing wise?

I have such a hard time realizing how much we need for that little man.


----------



## Karen916

Thanks for sharing your list, lacanadienne! That will be helpful! I think I'm going to start putting together my bag this weekend. And 2 weeks, not bad at all! Stopping before March Break sounds like a great idea.

Dini, sorry about the hand numbness and leg swelling! Is there anything that helps you for that? Sorry, don't know about ketones. 

My appointment went fine. When I went in, the nurse told me to undress from the waist down and wait under the sheet. I wasn't too surprised.. but then when there was a knock on the door, my OB did not walk in - it was a male medical student! I was like _Ummmmmm_... lol. But he was very nice. He informed me he wouldn't be doing the test, but was just going to ask me some questions. He was very thorough and gave me some good info. Then my regular doctor came in and did the swab. It felt rather uncomfortable, but at least it's done. I'll find out my results next week. I thought she might check for dilation, but she didn't. I'll ask about that next week. I do know they measured my uterus or fundal height and it was 36cm, which they said is what it should be, I think? So I guess that's good?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Lacanadienne - Yes join the FB group! Do you need the link? Your list is good! You reminded me that I need to throw some extra hair ties in my bag and I think I'll get a bag of trail mix. I bought candies I can suck on but trail mix is always a great energy food for me and hopefully they won't mind if I have a handful or two of that here and there while laboring. What energy foods are you planning on taking?

Maggz - I do believe 20 diapers is the rule of thumb for one baby but you'll probably be doing wash every day or every other with that many depending on how many he goes through. I think you'll be okay with 20 though as long as you keep up on wash. I'll have to count how many newborn cloth diapers I have and let you know. And honestly, as far as brands, it is all going to depend on how your baby is shaped and what fits him best. I got a few diapers in a few different brands so I can try them out and see what fits her best. Maybe get 3 or 4 different brands if you can?
I forgot you have another shower coming up, yayyy! Most of the clothes we have for her and all the ones I've bought are the more practical outfits, still cute but practical. Like, lots of just simple onesies, they're from Carters so they're adorable but it'll be easy to just have her in them around the house and then I got a few pairs of pants that go with them in case we're going out. Then I bought a bunch of the romper/crawlers... I can show you a picture if you aren't sure what I'm talking about. They're light weight and will be great for the summer time, are adorable, but will be easy as well lol. I tried to stick to things that were 1 piece or 1 piece and a pair of bloomers. I don't want to worry about having to keep matching pieces of an outfit all together. Oh and lots of sleeper sacks that are elastic at the bottom for easy night time diaper changes and lots of the little footed sleepers. Post what you end up getting from Carters! Their boy stuff is SO cute!

Karen - Oh boy, I would of been a little alarmed when the med student walked in too haha. Glad he wasn't the one who did the test though! I'm really not looking forward to that test.... glad it is over with for you though! Happy 36 weeks tomorrow! 


The crib stuff I ordered last week will be here today, can't wait to get that all set up! Nothing new though, just having a hard time sleeping lately but I know that's just my body preparing me for when baby girl is here. I did have a bizarre dream last night that when I was in labor the doctor had his dogs there... I don't know if he even has dogs hahaha. Then my husband wanted to go get our dogs to be there.... was really weird!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, I don't have that much big stuff, just his crib, changing table, stroller and car seat. I am being given a video baby monitor and cradle as well. I will need the play yard and swing and sleeper for sure and doubt I'll get those at my shower. No one has bought a thing from our registry yet and my shower is saturday as well. 

Clothing wise we just have some onsies and some adorable carters body suits and some sleep sacks. We literally haven't bought a thing yet except the travel system we are still waiting on the shower. 

I'd still like to try to cloth diaper but I just don't know if I can manage it. I was thinking of trying gdiapers but have read some not so good reviews along with good ones. 

Sweet that's exciting about the crib stuff!! 

Karen, glad you got that test over with. I expect mine will be at the appt after next around the same week as you are in. 

DH is hoping to get the crib put together Thursday, I'm excited about that! I still have some cleaning up in the nursery to do and want to paint the dresser knobs. I guess we still have a ton to do lol.


----------



## maggz

wow lacanadienne I totally scrolled past that list! Great one :thumbup: And yes, join the fb group! :D 

sweet yeah that's what I figured that we should get some different brands to try out. Yeah show me a pic of the rompers lol I'm not sure what you mean. I googled it and it came up with onesies but also the short-suits if you know what I mean. We def need more sleepers, either zippered or the elastic bottom ones. 

Dini sounds like you're pretty set! At least to bring him home and get him to sleep haha :) You should try a second hand store for the pack n play and the swing/bouncer. We got a great pack n play for half price at one of those stores. 
Do you plan to have the baby nap in their crib during the day at all? Someone in another group mentioned it and I though maybe it was a good idea to get them used to the crib? Or maybe it doesn't matter. I know he's gonna be in our room for at least 6 months, probably a year, so maybe the crib won't matter for a while. 

Bear with me Dini, I copied what I posted in our April group I just didn't feel like writing it all up again lol... 
We got some bad news today... DH will be going out to sea a couple of days before my due date and they're supposed to be out for 2-3 weeks. So it's almost guaranteed that he will miss a part if not the whole birthing process. They will give me an emergency email address, from what I can understand, so I can let him know when I go into labor, and they will medivac him off the ship. That's not a huge comfort though as we have no idea where the ship will be, and I also don't know if they'll actually fly him to the hospital or just to base and then he would have to drive back. 
I'm still hoping they'll change their plans (which they do all the time, but it's more unlikely the closer it gets) or that something on the ship breaks so they can't go! 
And IF he still has to go, that means I need someone to at least drive me to the hospital and even stay with me there. I know MIL would be happy to, and his cousin's wife probably too, and then I have one semi-close friend that I could ask. But I don't WANT any of them there... I thought about the hypnobirthing instructor who is also a doula, but I'm just not sure we can afford it.
Ahh! 

Anyways, gonna go get ready for our hospital tour. See ya ladies :flower:


----------



## lacanadienne

maggz, they say to plan for about 10-12 diapers per day, so it really depends on how much you want to be washing. I know some people do it part-time, and some people don't like to be washing too often, but I figure I'll want to wash pretty often just to keep odors down.

Sorry about the bad news. Maybe your little man will show up early so that his daddy can be there? Or maybe the plans will change, as you said. But I guess you'll have to come up with a plan B you're comfortable with. I've heard sometimes there are some doulas who aren't necessarily certified, but that will help for free while they get their hours in. Maybe you can look into that?

Karen, that would have been a bit alarming - lol - I don't know how I would have reacted. All of the midwives I deal with are women. My midwife only does that test at 37 weeks because she said the bacteria has a 5-week life cycle, so if for some reason I ended up making it to 42 weeks, she'd have to retest. And yes, sounds like you're right on the average for fundal height.

sweet, yes, I need the link to the Facebook group. If someone can PM me it, that would be great. The doula teaching the course recommended honey sticks (like solid honey), but I'm not sure on those. Probably some fruit bars, maybe a little bit of dark chocolate, and some kind of juice. Trail mix isn't a bad idea either. Sounds like you're ultra-organized!

Dini, you always have the option of trying cloth part-time. Babies don't need a ton of big stuff at the very beginning - it'll sort itself out.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Dini - I hope your DH is able to get the crib together on Thursday! 

Maggz - These are the rompers I was talking about: https://www.carters.com/carters-bab...der&start=12&cgid=carters-baby-boy-one-pieces 

Sooo sorry about the bad news! :( There is still time for those plans to change though, try to not worry too much. I know it's hard. Do you know if your mom went into labor early with you or any of your siblings? Maybe you'll have him just a few days early and DH won't have to leave at all. Wish I could be there to help you! I'm here if you want to message me just to vent, I completely get how hard it is with their jobs. Do you know your husband's unit family readiness officer? They're usually really nice and it's part of their job to be there for you when your husband is away. I bet she could drive you to the hospital and wait with you until he got there. She'd also be the person who would be in contact with the command and so she'd have up to date information on where he is/how long until he'd be there.
Let us know how your hospital tour goes and if you learn anything worth sharing! :)

Lacanadienne - This is the link to the FB group, let me know if it doesn't work for you: https://www.facebook.com/groups/784015418322993/

Good idea on the chocolate. I think I'll do a few fiber one bars too. And I'm just a bit too organized at times... we're pretty sure I'm slightly OCD lol. If things aren't in order then I feel out of control and I think that if things for labor aren't in order and ready to go then I'll feel frantic like we're forgetting something, I hate forgetting things lol. What kind of cloth diapers were you planning on using? I'm so glad there are others wanting to try cloth!


----------



## lacanadienne

The link doesn't work for me. Maybe because it's a private group?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Oh yeah, I have to invite you by email. Can you PM me your email that you use for FB?


----------



## Dini

I think i may try cloth part time. And I would like to join the fb group as well. I'll pm you sweet!

Maggz, I wanted a doula as well but they are so expensive! I'm praying the plans change for your DH!


----------



## SanJan

Hi everyone,

Sorry for no reply from my side for quite some time. As you can see from the signature, we lost our dear daughter Ananya on 29th January in just two days after a series of struggles. I wanted to write a proper reply for quite some time but it's just too much to go through right now. I know it's already been a month but it's still a heart wrenching pain everyday and we are still trying to get over this huge loss. Pls keep us in your prayers :(

Thanks girls for the support throughout our struggles and hopefully, I'll be back here to see your awesome baby pics in a month or soo. 

I wanted to write a lot but it just doesn't seem possible to overcome the grief. Just attaching a picture of her when she was born on 27th Jan.
 



Attached Files:







Family 20150129_182943.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 24









IMG-20150129-WA0010.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MolGold

Oh No Sanjan :cry: You and your family was always in my thoughts. I'll pray for you and your DH to get through this hard time together :hugs2: This is the worst news possible. Please take your time to grieve...

I came in here today after ages, what with so many things going on. I haven't peeked in my journal as yet, though to check what is going on here. Sad to come back to Sanjans news. I was so crossing my fingers for a good outcome.

Work has been crazy since I leave in 5 weeks :( Also I was diagnosed as borderline GD which is keeping me on my toes with fortnightly checkups. The upside was that I got to take an extra scan, and saw LO again :) DH missed the 20 week scan so it was extra special!

I hope to put in a detailed reply later. I hope the rest of you are well! I see you guys have a lot sorted. Hopefully my insurance will be sorted and hospital chosen this weekend. I will update here then!

XX


----------



## Karen916

Oh, SanJan, I am so incredibly sorry. My heart goes out to you, and you are all in my prayers. :cry: :hugs: Much love to you.


----------



## maggz

SanJan I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Me and your baby girl share a birthday! 
I can't imagine your heartache right now all I can say is you and your DH are in my thoughts.


----------



## lacanadienne

So sorry about your news, SanJan. You are in our thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## klink

I am so so terribly sorry for your loss SanJan :( She is so beautiful! I'm keeping you in my thoughts! x


----------



## Dini

Oh Sanjan I'm so sorry. I was wondering how you were doing. You are all in my prayers! She really is beautiful.


----------



## maggz

MolGold said:


> Work has been crazy since I leave in 5 weeks :( Also I was diagnosed as borderline GD which is keeping me on my toes with fortnightly checkups. The upside was that I got to take an extra scan, and saw LO again :) DH missed the 20 week scan so it was extra special!
> 
> I hope to put in a detailed reply later. I hope the rest of you are well! I see you guys have a lot sorted. Hopefully my insurance will be sorted and hospital chosen this weekend. I will update here then!
> 
> XX

Hey Mol! Long time no see. Sorry about your borderline GD. Are you doing diet control? 
Wish I could get an extra scan, I would love to see how little one is doing in there. 

We just chose our hospital too, that reminds me, I should go pre-register! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## MolGold

maggz said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Work has been crazy since I leave in 5 weeks :( Also I was diagnosed as borderline GD which is keeping me on my toes with fortnightly checkups. The upside was that I got to take an extra scan, and saw LO again :) DH missed the 20 week scan so it was extra special!
> 
> I hope to put in a detailed reply later. I hope the rest of you are well! I see you guys have a lot sorted. Hopefully my insurance will be sorted and hospital chosen this weekend. I will update here then!
> 
> XX
> 
> Hey Mol! Long time no see. Sorry about your borderline GD. Are you doing diet control?
> Wish I could get an extra scan, I would love to see how little one is doing in there.
> 
> We just chose our hospital too, that reminds me, I should go pre-register!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!Click to expand...

Hey Maggz,

Yes I am on a GD diet now just to be sure, and getting 2hr blood glucose tests done every week. Though :blush: I gave in to sweets last night :dohh: I try to refrain mostly. 
Yes that scan was so special considering DH missed the 20 week scan owing to work. He was wowed to see 28 week old baby after the 12th week scan he went to. :)


Hope you all had a good weekend! I hit 31 weeks today - just 4 weeks of work left!! :happydance: I am finding it so exhausting to commute an hour back and forth, and work full time.


----------



## swampmaiden

My utmost sympathies to you and your family, SanJan, you have many warm wishes from me to help you on your grieving process.


----------



## swampmaiden

Just popping in to see whats ben going on B&B.. Ive been so incredibly lazy lately and Facebook makes things too easy to lay in bed playing on my phone rather than sitting at the computer.

Hoping baby stays put for another 10 days... I want her to go a bit past her due date to comply with our adult lives but I know thats a joke but Im hoping anyways!!!

All these little cramps and twinges and occasionally Braxton Hicks arent helping either, and my aunt said in her last week she was holding the bottom of her stomach everytime she walked anywhere, and Im feeling very close to having to do that. 
I looked back on my pregnancy photos from Xmas, and boy if I thought I was huge then thats NOTHING compared to right now!!!


----------



## maggz

OMG swamp you're in single digits.... That's crazy. Like literally insane. :O :thumbup:

Mol I understand the giving in, I wouldn't do well on a GD diet I don't think! 
Aw seeing the baby at 28w is probably awesome. I kinda wish we would have done a 3d scan it's just so pricey.


----------



## swampmaiden

I know.. single digits are a bit scary.. Im hoping shes a bit overdue too, so Im still clinging to 10/11 days.. not quite ready to leave comfort zone of double digits!!!


----------



## MolGold

All the best Swamp, I hope its a post due date baby as you want :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, sorry about the GD. I would find it hard to go off sweets completely, especially since I'm always hungry. I'm sure not having to work will be a relief. I had my last day at work on Friday! It hasn't quite sunken in yet since I've been really busy with the shower, and getting food ready for the freezer, but it feels good to know I won't have that extra strain on my energy levels.

swamp, looks like you might get your wish. So close to the due date now! Pretty hard to believe.


----------



## Dini

How are you swamp? Have that baby yet? 

Mol, sorry about the GD. Giving in is so easy during pregnancy. 

Lacanadienne I bet being done at work is wonderful! I think my last day will be the 27th. I can't wait! I'm so tired and standing on my feet for twelve hours is hard now.


----------



## MolGold

So great you started your leave Lancadienne, now get ample rest you deserve!

Maggz, our insurance only pays hospitalization and post operative expenses. All doctor appointments, scans are private :| We really have to budget for them monthly, and now even with more frequent appointments its a struggle.

Dini, Aw standing 12 hours so late in pregnancy must be hard :( 10 more days!

I wonder if Swamp had her baby too! This thread has gone quieter now that we are all nearing our EDDs. Last tri is hard!


----------



## maggz

Yup it's real quiet around here. Mol did you wanna join the fb group? A few of us are quite active on there. 

Last day of work tomorrow :thumbup: 

My back was killing me yesterday. I feel like if I do anything at all it punishes me :( booo


----------



## Mintastic

Agreed - Mol and anyone else not in the Facebook group anymore come on over. I'm over there! :) 
If you want to stay anonymous you can always make a fake second Facebook. Those are good to have anyway (I have one) for coupons, games, entering contests, pursuing hobbies via public groups without all of your friends and family getting spammed by all your group activity, etc... (the expecting group is hidden so no worries about that). 

Also, just saw about SanJan's devastating loss. There are no words... Gonna PM her.

Oh and Swamp didn't have her baby yet. Soon!


----------



## MolGold

HOW do I join up on FB? I don't mind joining with my real profile :)

I am having a real crappy time at work which ruins the whole day for me and I dread going back to work on weekends. That's whats keeping me too busy to check in.

I am due for leave and working to my best capacity to finish everything but new crappy manager keeps extending my time on this project, expects me to work beyond hours, and one day I was sick, I was refused leave and had to work from home! I am 7.5 months along! I really cried that day.

Enough me ranting. Hopefully April will be here soon. Right now every day seems so long!


----------



## Mintastic

Mol, that's awful. When do you you start your leave? 

Maggz is the owner of the FB group so PM her your profile link or your real name if it is uncommon and she will invite you.


----------



## maggz

What Mint said :thumbup:


----------



## sweetbliss89

SanJan - I am so sorry for your loss! Take all of the time that you need! I'll be thinking of you, DH and your entire family.


----------



## sweetbliss89

MolGold - Sorry about the borderline GD! I hope that you're able to manage it with the diet though. I've heard that's a much better route to endure. My mom told me that she was borderline with me and just had to watch her sweets intake and things were fine. I was about 2 weeks early and 9lbs 1 oz, so pretty big but nothing compared to a lot of GD babies.
I'm so glad that you and DH were able to share in that ultrasound together as well! 

Swamp - I agree, FB has made me very lazy when it comes to BNB board. I believe today is the day that you're okay with going into labor?! So excited for you! 

Lacanadienne - I hope you're able to get some rest soon! What freezer meals are you making? I want to get a few together for DH to have just in case but I'm not sure where to start. He's a big fan of chicken quesadillas, think it is possible to cook the chicken and season it and then freeze it? 

Dini - Only a few more days until you're done work! Yayyy!


----------



## lacanadienne

Mol, your boss sounds horrible. It'll be over soon!

Sweet, we made some lasagna, a rice casserole, and a bunch of crock pot meals (some were pot roasts with veggies, half of them were basically marinated meat, so you can definitely do that for the quesadillas). They'll marinate when we thaw them in the fridge.


----------



## Dini

Lacanadienne I need to work on some freezer meals. Hopefully I'll feel up to it when I take off work. 

I feel like even at 36 weeks I'm stuck in the waiting game. It could be anytime or another 5-6 weeks. 

I think the hormone surges are beating me up again. I get nauseated randomly and tonight I got mad and sad at the same time, wanted to throw something or cry or throw up, couldn't decide. Poor DH has no idea what to say. My animals are making me really mad lately and feel awful for snapping at them. Anyone else having mood swings?


----------



## Mintastic

Mol! Get over to Facebook! Everyone else is having their babies. You need to see all the cute pictures and also join me so I can have a May due date friend!


----------



## maggz

Yeah Mol message me the email you use for fb, I tried searching by your name but I don't know what you look like! :)


----------



## jumpingo

poking my head in to say hello.:wave::shhh:

i know fb makes it easier, but do hope all the exciting baby news makes its way here too, eventually, for us stalkers.:winkwink:


----------



## maggz

Hey jump! How are you doing?? What does ttcal mean? 
Do you want to join the fb group?


----------



## Christina86

Stopping by to say hi. I posted in here earlier on and once or twice after but not much. I am usually on my phone so it's harder to get on here (my phone doesn't like the forums apparently) than fb. =) Hope all is well!


----------



## Mintastic

maggz said:


> Hey jump! How are you doing?? What does ttcal mean?
> Do you want to join the fb group?

TTCAL = trying to convince after a loss. 
My guess is that jump would prefer to join the group after she gets her sticky baby but up to her..


----------



## Dini

Hi Jump! How are you? Are you back to ttc? Praying for a sticky bean soon!


----------



## jumpingo

well, since you all asked:blush::haha:

we took december and january off to avoid risking not being able to fly in september:plane:
and then started trying again in february and i was SO sure i was pregnant. but was NOT.
then, this month, i ovulated really early and was convinced i wasn't and...:shock::shock: 
got a positive hpt this past monday at 10dpo and even today i'm only 3w+4d.

not posting to join here again, but i will continue to check in on everyone else once in awhile:thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Omg really jump!!!! That's awesome have you tested again?? Keep us updated I'm sending you lots of sticky sticky dust!!!
:dust:


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi, just checking in for those not in FB group.

Vivian was born 12:07a Monday after a 20 hour labor via waterbirth. Very wonderful labor experience, tho I wont pretend it didnt hurt like hell lol

She was 8lb 4 oz and was a total champ. 

We're now still working on breastfeeding, its tougher than I thought!


----------



## Karen916

Jump, lovely to see you, and congratulations on the BFP!!! Praying for you and your little bean! :flower:


----------



## Dini

Oh jump that is so exciting! I'm also sending you sticky baby dust!!


----------



## MolGold

Oh that's the best news, Jump! So happy for you :D stick lil jump!!

And hey, I know I JUST joined the FB group and I loved it there. But other nosy people and general FB crowd has really gotten on my nerves lately. I am off FB for sometime, might bounce back if I feel like it, but for now I am on BnB and hoping to connect with you all here till then.

And huge congrats to the new 3 babies we have here - Swamp, Karen and Klink! Whoa! 4 babies here already :D


----------



## lacanadienne

That's awesome, Jump! Praying for a sticky bean for you. :dust:


----------



## Dini

I totally understand Mol, I was off fb for a long time I honestly only use it now for the fb group. I never post anywhere else.

And yeah, 4 babies already! 

Just under 3 weeks till my due date and Somedays I feel like he will be here any day and others I feel like it's going to forever. I need to do something to keep my mind off of things!


----------



## maggz

Oh dini I feel you... looking at the calendar it seems like no time - 2 weeks and 3 days! But thinking it might even be two more weeks on top of that... and then just thinking about all the school work I need to get done, I feel like it's gonna take forever. 

Plus, I really hate complaining but I've been in a lot of pain today and yesterday. My lower back and pelvis area are really killing me, and when I sit down for some reason the area right under my shoulder blades hurt. It used to do that when I waitressed but hasn't bothered me like this in a long time. When I was driving the other day I couldn't get the pain away no matter how I shifted positions. Gahhh...
On top of that, spring break is over so I'm going back to sitting in uncomfortable chairs for a few hours each day. :thumbup: 

Maybe klink can update the front page for us, it's fun seeing the progress our little group is making!!! :D 

Hope everyone is doing good, sorry about my whining session.


----------



## MolGold

Oh the pelvic pain.. I really cannot take it some days. Had to play hooky today from work from all the exhaustion and heartburn and the body aches - when Ive got a lot to do at work before my last day in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Dini

Playing hooky is totally okay! You deserve it! 

Had an appt today, my BP is way higher than usual at 138/88 but as long as it's under 140/90 they don't worry. It's too close for comfort for me. Also she said she will check me next week if I want. She would've done it today but there was a resident with her and I know him and that would just have been awkward!

I think I just over did it yesterday and I'm retaining a lot of fluid because of it. Oh and baby is still head down but still slightly oblique which she said was because I'm short and he has to do that to be comfortable but he will straighten out during labor. And my strep b came back negative which is great! I won't have to have an IV if I don't want it. 

I don't feel great today, kinda feel like I have a low grade temp and a headache and my throat is scratchy. I have a mani/pedi this afternoon and then I think I'll veg on the couch or take a nap and take it easy for the next day or two.


----------



## MolGold

Aw, Dani hope you feel well.. last tri and its pains! my BP was high too this time but under 140 so Ive just been told to monitor weekly.

Last 2 weeks of work for me, and today I heard Ive to finish my vacation days before ML starts.. yay, that means I get to start sooner! Also me being more active on BnB :D

Also my lil sis threw a suprise shower for me :) It was small but perfect!


----------



## Dini

That was sweet of her!


----------



## maggz

Dini that's pretty high and yeah too close to not be alarmed about... But I hope it was just today. 

Mol I feel you on it being too much to handle some days. Thankfully not every day but I now have an almost constant pain on my right side. It really sucks. 
How nice of your sister! Lucky you :) 

Going to sleep now, 38 weeks tomorrow and operation get baby out will commence! Going to the store to get EPO and raspberry leaf tea, any other suggestions to help baby make its grand entrance are appreciated ;)


----------



## Dini

Oh the joys of third trimester right? Well I for one may complain but am thankful for every miserable moment after trying for nearly 4 years to conceive this little guy. And now it's just weeks or less away before we meet him. Can't believe it still. 

Maggz, happy almost 38 weeks lol. I started the rlt any weeks ago, have increased it the last few though and started the epo last week and praying it will help.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Jumpingo - YAY! Congrats on the BFP! FX it's a sticky bean! 

Maggz - I get that pain under my shoulder blades too!! Any idea what it is?! 

MolGold - How much longer now until you're done work?

Dini - I'd be worried too by the BP but try to not stress about it and just keep track of it. Hopefully you'd just had a rough day or so and things will settle back down. 


What exactly is the EPO supposed to do? Do you take it orally? I'm all for just about anything natural to start labor after Friday. If she stays in, that's fine, but we're ready to meet her :)


----------



## Dini

Sweet, the EPO is supposed to soften and ripen the cervix over time. I've read it can take a few weeks to really work. You can take it orally or insert it vaginally. I'm doing both but just started inserting it last night. I'm also all for anything to get it started but since that is supposed to take a while to work I started it last week.


----------



## maggz

I really don't know what the shoulder blade pain is, maybe just from the extra weight and shifted posture or something? 

Dini I keep thinking that too, even though it took us under a year it was a stressful time so I can't imagine trying for that long! 

I got epo and took some with my dinner but I'm too lazy to go get it from downstairs to insert it vaginally tonight. Drank a couple of cups of the tea and put clary sage oil on my belly. Come oooon baby lol


----------



## MolGold

Hmm, you guys gave me something to google about.. EPO seems worth a shot!

My ML starts on the 13th but since Ive to finish my vacation days, I am taking a couple of days off this week and the next :) I also had the time today after 6 months to go get a Facial, pedi, hair spa and haricut - maybe my last in a while, but so good! Please pamper yourself ladies, I recommend it!


----------



## maggz

Good for you Mol, taking a few days off each week sounds lovely. And awesome that you got a chance to get some pampering in! I need to do my eyebrows and nails, can't really justify going to get them done as I have ridiculous amounts of nail polish and beauty stuff lol... I also like doing it myself but I'm kinda dreading doing my toes haha! 
I would like to go see a chiro but I doubt I will at this point. Oh! But I wanna get my hair cut. Like bad. I've been thinking about it for a while and I just NEED to get it done lol


----------



## MolGold

Happy 38 weeks Maggz, go get that haircut! You deserve ME time!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, I got my hair cut and eyebrows done last week and decided I needed to get a pedi because it is so uncomfortable to reach my toes. So I got a mani/pedi Tuesday and it was so worth it! Shouldn't have spent the money but I needed i needed it and sure won't be doing it again for a long time.


----------



## maggz

Good for you Dini! 
I did my nails last night and I felt like I should get an award :haha: hope it lasts until birth hahaha! 

Oh the heartburn!!!! What the actual *bad words*!!! :(


----------



## lacanadienne

We're on the home stretch, girls, even with all the discomfort! We'll get to meet our little ones so soon. Can't wait!!!

Sorry about the blood pressure, Dini and Mol. So many things to potentially worry about in pregnancy. You're still under, though, so hopefully it stays that way.

I hadn't heard about the EPO. Interesting. At this point, I'd be quite happy if the baby stayed in for Easter weekend, as long as the contractions don't make it impossible to sleep. My mom's cousin is visiting from Belgium, and my sister's in with her daughter and husband from 6 hours away.


----------



## Dini

I'd also like baby to stay out for the weekend but honestly if he decides to show up more power to him however there are no signs and I still have two weeks and he's my first. So just wishful thinking!


----------



## MolGold

in 10 days I start ML at 36 weeks, and I'd really want baby to come early, so I get more time with it once its born :) But they have a mind of their own, don't they :)


----------



## lacanadienne

Yes, they do, Mol. I'm two weeks into my ML, and yesterday I would have thought baby was coming today just because of how the contractions were going, but apparently that was a false alarm.


----------



## treeroot

I've been mia from b&b for a couple months, but all is well with me. 
Just tried to do a bit of catch-up.

I'm so sorry to hear about SanJan's loss.

Glad that we have some babies! Congrats to all!


Guess I better join the facebook group if I want to find out what else is happening....


----------



## Mintastic

Hey tree! Glad you are well. 

All of us in FB group have had our babies! 
Lots going on still. Do come join! Let Maggz know your info.


----------



## SanJan

Hey all,

How are you guys doing? Congratulations on all those baby cuddles!!! :happydance:

Do update us here as well when you get time. Is anybody still pregnant?
Mol, Mint - eager to know what your yellow bumps have turned into :)


----------



## jumpingo

can someone please update on all the babies:baby: for those of us not in the facebook group (and stalking?:haha:)


----------



## maggz

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on bnb for a while now! My baby boy was born April 24th after a 43 hour induction that ended in a c-section, sadly. He had some respiratory problems to start with but got over it really quickly and is a completely healthy and happy baby :cloud9: He was 9lbs2oz and 20.5in long, so he's a big guy and at his first doctor's appointment he was only one ounce shy of his birthweight. 
Breastfeeding is going well, and most nights he let's us get at least one 3-hour stretch of sleep :thumbup: 

Like Mint said, all of us that are in the fb group have had our babies so there's a lot of cuteness on there! If anyone wants to join just send me your email address in a pm! :) 

Jumpingo I'm so excited for you!! :dance:


----------



## klink

Hi guys! I haven't been on here as well in a looong time, will try to be on here more often now though :)
Jace Carter was born on March 20th. Here's a pic of my little monkey butt
 



Attached Files:







11041582_1095430137150174_4487791520388983322_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## klink

Oh and jumpingo, Mol and Mint both had boys :)


----------



## treeroot

Jace is adorable!


----------



## klink

Thank you! How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## treeroot

I'm still truckin' along. Just finished work on Friday and I'm now 37 weeks, so just making sure everything's ready.


----------



## klink

You're almost there! :) Are you nervous?


----------



## treeroot

Yes. About everything. And at the same time perfectly at peace with it. :) I'm just hoping I don't feel afraid during labour, I don't want to make things harder for myself.
And when I look at a baby thing in my house - it sort of hits me that in a couple weeks there's going to be a baby using it!

I hope motherhood is going well for you!


----------



## klink

It's all really scary isn't it? You got this though! Your body knows what to do! What kind of birth do you want?

Motherhood is definitely exhausting but also rewarding. Jace has problems weight gaining. He was born at 7lbs 5.8oz and is now just over 8lbs at 2 months old. I have to call in the AM to see what the results from his x-ray today are. He has reflux which makes him throw up a lot.


----------



## treeroot

Aw that's too bad. Healthy otherwise? I know my niece was having trouble gaining weight for quite awhile, but she was perfectly healthy and happy. Still, they made suggestions on to how to increase her weight just in case.

I'm planning a home birth, but am very flexible. If I want or need to transfer to hospital I will. Just hoping for as few interventions as possible.


----------



## klink

yes, he's doing great otherwise. 

oh wow how exciting! are you gonna have a birthing pool?


----------



## treeroot

We have a really large and deep tub, so that's an option. But it will be whatever feels best in the moment. The bed will be prepped and ready. I like the idea of home birth because of the flexibility and going with the flow. Though my hospital seems to have some pretty good practices so I don't think I'll be worried about going there either. Being home already after birth really appeals to me as well, even more so then caring about where I labor.


----------



## klink

Sounds good! Hope you get the birth you're hoping for!
Jace had his 2 months check up today and got shots. Since he's not thriving they are worried about his development. He doesn't coo yet or smile at us or turn his head to sounds, so we are seeing a development pediatric soon.


----------



## treeroot

I know all babies develop differently, but I understand how worrisome that must be. I hope the appointment puts things at ease.


----------



## klink

Thank you! I will update once we know more!


----------



## klink

Any baby yet?? :) Isn't your little one due tomorrow the 7th?
So the developmental specialist said that she is only a bit concerned about his communication skills but I feel like he's been improving the last couple days on that as well.


----------



## treeroot

That's good klink!

No baby yet for me, and no sign that it's happening anytime soon either. I really don't want to be induced, so hopefully I have an arrival next week - or the week after at the latest! I'll start getting monitored on Friday (a bit early) to make sure everything's ok if the little one hasn't arrived yet.


----------

